# Schiit Asgard 3 - Impressions Thread



## XERO1 (Jan 1, 2021)

_https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard-1_

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-3313#post-15152470
______________________________________

_*SPECS**:*_
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 5W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 3.5W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 2.5W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 600mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 300mW RMS per channel

Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-400KHz, -3dB 
Input Impedance: 22K ohms
Output Impedance: Less than 0.2 ohms in high or low gain mode
Gain: High = 6 (15.6dB) ~ Low = 1 (0dB)
Topology: Fully discrete, current feedback with Continuity™ constant-transconductance output stage and stacked power supply rails
Power Supply: Internal 48VA power transformer with 4 separate power supply rails and over 20,000uf of filter capacitance
Power Consumption: 30W
Size: 9" x 6" x 2"
Weight: 5 lbs
_____________________________________

*6 1/2 years in the making!!*

The *Asgard 3* is _*finally*_ here!


----------



## Sonic Defender

I owned the Asgard 2 and mostly really liked it so I will keep my eyes on this thread and look forward to reading about this amp.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 14, 2020)

_*ASGARD 3*_ _*MINI-REVIEW*_


_*- The truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth -*_

When I first got my Asgard 3, I honestly didn't know what to expect.  Well, maybe I kinda did.  All Schiit amps have a certain type of house sound. They all possess a high level of clarity and neutrality, and for some, that just isn't what they're looking for. Jason Stoddard will never make an amp that overtly colors the incoming signal. His goal always seems to be to design components that add nothing and subtract nothing, and this is laudable, but some people want the sound they hear to be colored in certain, pleasing ways. Components that create these various colorations do often sound enjoyable, and are even highly prized, but telling the truth is not their primary goal.
So why am I taking about truth? Because after carefully listening to the Asgard 3 for the past few days, that is the word that kept coming into my mind.  But the truth is a double-edged sword, and it definitely cuts both ways. And this confused me for quite a while. I did a lot of A-B comparisons between the Asgard 3 and my Lyr 2, and I was pleasantly surprised by how close they sounded to each other. They both had nearly identical levels of resolution and clarity. Their soundstage sizes where nearly the same. And for a while, I marginally preferred the Lyr 2 for it's slightly richer tone (when used with my prefered tubes). It seemed to be the proverbial 'iron hand in a velvet glove', whereas at first, the Asgard 3 sounded more like it was all iron hand. Based on my first impressions of the Asgard 3, I wasn't sure if I was even going to keep it because of how similar it sounded to my already excellent sounding Lyr 2. But the more I listened, the more those impressions began to change. With the Asgard 3, I started hearing both good and bad things in familiar recordings that I had never heard (or at least noticed) before.  While this was surprising in itself, what was even more surprising was the seeming randomness of it. A reference track that had sounded great through the Lyr 2, now sounded slightly less great through the Asgard 3.  I could hear tiny little distortions and imperfections in the recording that simply didn't stand out as much with the Lyr 2 as they did with the Asgard 3. And the opposite would happen just as often as well. Tracks that I once thought were just pretty good but not truly great sounding, now sounded significantly better than I remembered them sounding through the Lyr 2.  With the Asgard 3, some tracks sounded better than ever, some sounded pretty much like I was used to hearing them sound, while others sounded significantly worse than I remembered. So what was going on?!


*- You can't handle the truth! -*

Well, there is this theoretical ideal in Audiophile-La-La-Land called 'absolute neutrality'.  To come close to achieving such a thing, a component must walk a very fine line. If it goes just _a little_ over the line, then _everything_ starts sounding super-detailed but also bright and fatiguing. This was my ultimate impression of the Jotenheim when I used to own one. While I loved that it was capable of resolving every last, microscopic detail in a recording, it came at the cost of wearing out my ears in a matter of minutes.  The Jotenheim fell squarely into the category of what one reviewer famously called 'ruthlessly revealing', and it was just too far over the line of 'absolute neutrality' to be enjoyable to me.  But the Asgard 3 is different in one critical way. While it also is able to allow you to hear every last tiny imperfection in a recording (if they are present), it _doesn't_ fatigue my ears while doing it. In fact, if the recording is truly great-sounding, it will sound *fantastic* on the Asgard 3. Not over hyped. Not slightly softened. Just fantastic. Once I realized that this was in fact the case, I started re-listening to a bunch of tracks that I thought I knew inside and out, and with the Asgard 3, I instantly heard all of the things that were wonderful about them and _simultaneously_, all of the little imperfections (if they existed) in them as well. And one other thing about the amp that kinda blew my mind was that if I was listening to a recording that I already knew was somewhat soft and muddy sounding, it would sound _even more_ soft and muddy through the Asgard 3. It simply amplified whatever the incoming signal (i.e. the recording) sounded like, whether good, bad or ugly, but without seeming to add _any_ of its own colorations. This was a unique phenomenon that I began to realize I hadn't really experienced before, and it took some getting used to, to say the least! But after a while, I found the experience of always hearing _*exactly* what's on the recording, and nothing more or less,_ to be quite addictive!


*- The truth shall set you free -*

The Asgard 3 has become my new daily driver. I still love my Lyr 2 and I'll listen to it whenever I want to hear my music ever-so-slightly _colorized_. But I've found myself listening more and more to the Asgard 3 and less and less to the Lyr 2. Now, this is the exact opposite of what happened when I owned the Jotenheim. And at *only* *$199*, the fact that this solid-state amp matches or exceeds the SQ of my $450 hybrid Lyr 2 in just about every parameter, easily makes it one of _*the*_ greatest values going. The Asgard 3 offers an _incredible_ amount of resolution and refinement for such an affordable price.

But be warned. The truth can be a harsh mistress. It's not for everyone. And sometimes (_actually, alot-a-times if you listen to a lot of poorly mastered music_), you probably won't like what you hear.  But don't blame the messenger. Like Morpheus said to Neo, "Remember.... all I'm offering is the truth, nothing more." The same thing could be said about the Asgard 3.

*Now it's up to you if you want to hear it!*


----------



## genck

my body is ready


----------



## volly

Dayummmm...this and the Bifrost 2 release....


----------



## blackdragon87

interested, will pay close attention to this thread


----------



## vibin247

This is great news! While I still enjoy my Valhalla 2 and Bifrost 4490, I could easily see slipping that Asgard 3 into the setup, and I'm pretty sure I'm buying that sooner than later. I always wanted to try out lower impedance cans like the Focals, but the Valhalla 2 didn't seem to match well with lower impedance 'phones.


----------



## Sonic Defender

$199 for what is almost sure to be a really nice amp is quite a palatable price. I do love to see Schiit keeping up their amazing local design and production.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> $199 for what is almost sure to be a really nice amp is quite a palatable price. I do love to see Schiit keeping up their amazing local design and production.


Yeah. You gotta hand it to Jason, Mike and the gang. 

It’s pretty much unheard of to make a newer, better featured, equally high quality product and then charge _*less*_ for it than the product it replaces.


----------



## Sonic Defender

XERO1 said:


> Yeah. You gotta hand it to Jason, Mike and the gang.
> 
> It’s pretty much unheard of to make a newer, better featured, equally high quality product and then charge _*less*_ for it than the product it replaces.


Totally, full on respect for that. I only wish that I needed an amp, but I might just have to get this rather out of desire as opposed to need, but that will have to wait until I finish the final year of grad school! Boys got bills to pay.


----------



## RestlessZombi

Sonic Defender said:


> $199 for what is almost sure to be a really nice amp is quite a palatable price. I do love to see Schiit keeping up their amazing local design and production.





XERO1 said:


> Yeah. You gotta hand it to Jason, Mike and the gang.
> 
> It’s pretty much unheard of to make a newer, better featured, equally high quality product and then charge _*less*_ for it than the product it replaces.



It's been said the the Price is certainly going to raise to $220-230 soon, so get your orders in


----------



## rascalion

I ordered a black one for work. 

The hard decision will be if I like it. I have a modi 3/ magni 3 stack currently at work. Do I keep that for home and add a loki? Or do I sell the stack and put it towards a silver Asgard 3 for home?


----------



## Wes S

Subscribed.


rascalion said:


> I ordered a black one for work.
> 
> The hard decision will be if I like it. I have a modi 3/ magni 3 stack currently at work. Do I keep that for home and add a loki? Or do I sell the stack and put it towards a silver Asgard 3 for home?


I have never owned any black Schiit gear, but that might change. . .


----------



## Mani ATH 87

I'm planning to replace my Asgard 2 since my home recently went up in flames (literally). This is perfect timing for me!


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Is there any reason to get a Modi Multibit separately since I need to replace my Modi as well? Or does it make more sense to get the new Asgard with Multibit DAC included?


----------



## knivek

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I'm planning to replace my Asgard 2 since my home recently went up in flames (literally). This is perfect timing for me!



Sorry to hear about your home - personally if I was you I would get the Multibit DAC.  Less cable clutter but that's just my preference.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

knivek said:


> Sorry to hear about your home - personally if I was you I would get the Multibit DAC.  Less cable clutter but that's just my preference.



I went ahead and put my order in for the Asgard 3 with Multibit DAC.

I'll be testing it out with the Focal Clear so I'll report back with some impressions when I can.


----------



## Alcophone

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Is there any reason to get a Modi Multibit separately since I need to replace my Modi as well? Or does it make more sense to get the new Asgard with Multibit DAC included?


Eventually you may want to upgrade the DAC card to one with Unison, and then the old DAC card is useless by itself. If you get a Mimby, and want to replace it with a Unison version (or any other DAC), you still have a useful DAC for other systems.
Or if you ever want to use coax or TOSLINK, a separate DAC is better, too.

But you'd need another outlet, a pair of RCA cables and more space, so I get the temptation to stick to a card.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Alcophone said:


> Eventually you may want to upgrade the DAC card to one with Unison, and then the old DAC card is useless by itself. If you get a Mimby, and want to replace it with a Unison version (or any other DAC), you still have a useful DAC for other systems.
> Or if you ever want to use coax or TOSLINK, a separate DAC is better, too.
> 
> But you'd need another outlet, a pair of RCA cables and more space, so I get the temptation to stick to a card.



Thanks for sharing - the most useful scenario with the Modi is having the optical connection to use the amp/DAC with a gaming console (PS4). I think having the all in one is more up my lane though as I felt I didn't use the console with headphones much.

Looking forward to the Asgard 3, I got the shipping notification almost right away so I should probably have it pretty quickly.


----------



## volly

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Is there any reason to get a Modi Multibit separately since I need to replace my Modi as well? Or does it make more sense to get the new Asgard with Multibit DAC included?


Sell your Modi and get the DAC option with your Asgard 3, All in one box FTW!


----------



## Mani ATH 87

volly said:


> Sell your Modi and get the DAC option with your Asgard 3, All in one box FTW!



Done! It's actually showing estimated delivery tomorrow.


----------



## volly

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Done! It's actually showing estimated delivery tomorrow.


So jelly...let us know how you go!


----------



## Gazny

Really want this product even if it sounds the same, the heat difference might make people comeback tot he Asgard again.


----------



## MonoOno

I really loved my Asgard 2. It was the amp that made me appreciate my HD 650 as I really did not think much of it before hearing it on the Asgard. I was like it sounds good, but not as good as everyone claims and surely not that much better than my 598 which was like close to $250 less at the time, then I heard it and was like _oh my freaking g...osh_. Nothing I have had since as really brought out those 650's like that Asgard. They say the Magni 2 and 3 are comparable if not better but I don't hear it at all.


----------



## audiobomber (Aug 30, 2019)

MonoOno said:


> They say the Magni 2 and 3 are comparable if not better but I don't hear it at all.


I own a Magni 3 and Asgard 2, and I agree completely. The Magni sounds nice but the Asgard sounds much better, richer bass & midrange, smoother highs.

I don't see anything about sound quality of the Asgard 3 vs. Asgard 2 on the Schiit site, just a lower price, more power and an optional DAC? My A2 already has sufficient power, drives my 250-ohm DT 1990 Pro plenty loud. In fact I use low gain almost exclusively.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 30, 2019)

MonoOno said:


> Nothing I have had since as really brought out those 650's like that Asgard. They say the Magni 2 and 3 are comparable if not better but I don't hear it at all.


Sorry, but no. The Magni 3 gets closer but is still not on the same level.
I actually prefer the Asgard 2 over the Jotenheim. Like, by _a lot_.
For me, the Asgard 2 was the least expensive amp that offered _*true*_ high-end sound quality.
I just hope that the Asgard 3 continues that tradition.
I'll know soon enough. Mine arrives today!


----------



## vibin247

Placed my order for the Asgard 3! Now I can drive lower impedance cans with confidence...


----------



## beercanchicken

Is Black finally going to be an actual recurring option?  If so, excellent.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

My Asgard 3 with Multibit DAC just arrived. It is a thing of beauty! Unfortunately I won't have any impressions until tomorrow.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Mani ATH 87 said:


> My Asgard 3 with Multibit DAC just arrived. It is a thing of beauty! Unfortunately I won't have any impressions until tomorrow.


Congratulations mate. Seems like you're the first person in the thread to post about receiving the Asgard3.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Just got mine too! 




Been listening to it for the past couple of hours.

It's way too early for any serious impressions, but here's my 2 Emoji Review (so far): 

More to come.... 

- Schiity Pro Tip: It sounds it's best on High Gain


----------



## Mani ATH 87

XERO1 said:


> - Schiity Pro Tip: It sounds it's best on High Gain



What headphones are you using with it? I think this is dependant on sensitivity since high gain likely significantly raises the noise floor (haven't seen the measurements).


----------



## Rodmunch (Aug 30, 2019)

I have the Asgard 3 on order too.  Hasn't shipped just yet.  I also own A2 and Magni 3, and have owned M1 and M2U.  I feel A2 is noticeably better than all the Magnis, especially in the treble.  The Magnis all sounded a bit harsh and grainy to me, A2 does not.  I'm looking forward to hearing A3 and hope for an improvement over A2.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> What headphones are you using with it? I think this is dependant on sensitivity since high gain likely significantly raises the noise floor (haven't seen the measurements).


With medium sensitivity headphones like my TH-X00, the amp's noise floor is not an issue with either gain setting.

But what I've discovered, especially with Schiit amps, is that they seem to be voiced around only one of the two gain settings.  This is just my speculation, though. I keep forgetting to ask Jason about it.

With my Lyr 2, it sounds best on Low gain.  If I switch it to High gain and match the volume level, it sounds too bright and in-your-face.  And I thought the same was true with the Asgard 2 when I had it.

But with my Magni 3, and now with the Asgard 3, to my ear they sound *much* better when set on High gain.

Just my $0.02, but give it a try and see if you agree (or not).

*- Update -*

This post got me thinking, so I went back and carefully listened again to my Lyr 2 on both Low and High gain, and I now prefer it's sound on High gain.

I'm not sure what changed, possibly just my preference in sound presentation.

The High gain setting still gives a very up-front and vivid presentation when compared to its Low gain setting, but it no longer sounds like too much of a good thing to me.  Now it just sounds really good!

So I now believe that *all* Schiit amps are probably voiced around the High gain setting, and the Low gain setting is just there as a extra feature that should only be used when its necessary, like when using extremely sensitive headphones with the amp.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

XERO1 said:


> With medium sensitivity headphones like my TH-X00, the amp's noise floor is not an issue with either gain setting.
> 
> But what I've discovered, especially with Schiit amps, is that they seem to be voiced around only one of the two gain settings.  This is just my speculation, though. I keep forgetting to ask Jason about it.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting, I'll report back! I just picked up my new Focal Clear earlier then expected...so I'll give them a spin tonight.


----------



## volly

MonoOno said:


> I really loved my Asgard 2. It was the amp that made me appreciate my HD 650 as I really did not think much of it before hearing it on the Asgard. I was like it sounds good, but not as good as everyone claims and surely not that much better than my 598 which was like close to $250 less at the time, then I heard it and was like _oh my freaking g...osh_. Nothing I have had since as really brought out those 650's like that Asgard. They say the Magni 2 and 3 are comparable if not better but I don't hear it at all.


I have a lot of Schiit gear, the Asgard 2 and first Generation Mjolnir are closest siblings! If you like/love the sound of the Asgard 2 and want that next step up or have crazy to drive headphones then I can recommend the old Mjolnir (If you can find one!) The sound is subtly bigger and deeper and more dynamic but the Asgard 2 noise floor is quiet as a tomb! On sensitive headphones like a Nighthawk, you'll hear the noise floor of the Mjolnir not a pop or squeek on the Asgard! 

As for the sound of the Asgard 3, I'd imagine it to be similar to the Lyr 3 and not the old Asgard but we'll have to wait and see. I personally love the optional add-in's on Schiit's later products as I am kinda over the whole separate's approach with audio gear! I have too many amp's and dac's and not enough space...hahah! 

I think for the money, how could you look past the Asgard 3, it's seriously good value, congrats to the Schiit team! Good Schiit!


----------



## volly

XERO1 said:


> Just got mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rets34

Really considering getting the Asgard 3 to replace my Magni3/Modi2, only question I have is if I should get the 4490 DAC or Multibit.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

So far sounds like a wonderful combo


----------



## volly

rets34 said:


> Really considering getting the Asgard 3 to replace my Magni3/Modi2, only question I have is if I should get the 4490 DAC or Multibit.


Get the MB card and call it a day! Should do you for years to come!


----------



## rets34

volly said:


> Get the MB card and call it a day! Should do you for years to come!


Is Multibit worth it[price]? Seen differing stances on it's sound.


----------



## Charente

I wonder when these products might be available in Europe ? ... and at what price.


----------



## Alcophone

rets34 said:


> Really considering getting the Asgard 3 to replace my Magni3/Modi2, only question I have is if I should get the 4490 DAC or Multibit.


Keep using the Modi 2 for since you already have it and the cables, and since the Asgard 3 is single ended anyway. In January, you should then be able to buy a Unison based card if you so choose, for the same additional cost (except for shipping) if you're willing/able to install it yourself. USB Gen 2 is a real disadvantage for the cards and small DACs.


----------



## volly

rets34 said:


> Is Multibit worth it[price]? Seen differing stances on it's sound.


If you're starting out bro, my advice would be that, there is NOTHING wrong with DS Dac's! I have both flavours, I like both but if I could only have one type of DAC then I would choose MB as I love that flavour more!

As for the Asgard 3, I would personally go all out and call it a day. I wouldn't want to "upgrade" it to the MB as it would be more costly from where I live! Do it once, do it right! Also, re-sale on a MB/Asgard 3 would be pretty pimp later down the line!


----------



## logboy

had an asgard 2 for a few years or more. same situation now as before buying it : i need (now like) a headphone amp because i like to watch TV and films with headphones on; i use grado 60/80/325, but mostly 60. not an audiophile, can;t trudge through and learn as much as it seems to take to be sure of what to buy. interested in asgard 3, mostly because i don't know what would beat it, schiit or otherwise. was tempted by jotunheim for a while, but as soon as i look at the next up the subsection of their range it has different inputs for purposes i am unsure of. i use modi 3 (as of this year) because i'm taking two sources (tivo via optical, oppo BD via coax) that i switch between. might add a third source, so considering mani phono stage for asgard 3's card mod benefits  - but don't know about it in comparison to the mani's gain switches / other aspects because no idea of their benefit beyond different cartridges, and don't know why that is at all. my turntable (currently) is an old pro-ject debut that's unused for years and no idea what the cartridge is beyond it being ortophon replacement i had to buy. have looked at rega, but don't know if i want to fork out as much as all together would add because i'd be starting again with vinyl, too. anyway, i will watch to see how asgard 3 is received, and wait for the UK price to appear.


----------



## cjc

Sold my Asgard 2 after only a few months . I thought it did a fine job overall.... but It ran SSSSOOO* Hot.*


----------



## Mani ATH 87

cjc said:


> Sold my Asgard 2 after only a few months . I thought it did a fine job overall.... but It ran SSSSOOO* Hot.*



The Asgard 3 doesn't seem to run nearly as hot as the Asgard 2 after some early use. That or it heats up much slower...I haven't used it for long yet.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 31, 2019)

I've updated one of my earlier posts about the sound of the Low and High gain settings on Schiit amps.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-3#post-15157978

Essentially, I now prefer the sound of the High gain setting on all of my Schiit amps.


----------



## XERO1 (Aug 31, 2019)

cjc said:


> Sold my Asgard 2 after only a few months . I thought it did a fine job overall.... but It ran SSSSOOO* Hot.*


Yeah, that was definitely my biggest complaint about it as well.

And I'm happy to report that the Asgard 3 doesn't run nearly as hot as the Asgard 2!

While it does get pretty warm to the touch, the Asgard 2 would get nearly burning hot to the touch, and so would the volume knob. 

Even when left on for hours, the A3's knob never gets more that slightly warm to the touch, which is _oh so nice. _


----------



## genck

XERO1 said:


> I've updated one of my earlier posts about the sound of the Low and High gain settings.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-3#post-15157978
> 
> Essentially, I now prefer the sound of the High gain setting on all of my Schiit amps.


You don't run into channel imbalance with efficient headphones/iem's when using high gain? I'd imagine the knob would be at less then 9 o clock


----------



## Mani ATH 87

XERO1 said:


> I've updated one of my earlier posts about the sound of the Low and High gain settings.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-3#post-15157978
> 
> Essentially, I now prefer the sound of the High gain setting on all of my Schiit amps.



I only had a brief chance last night to listen to my Clears and Asgard 3 but I think at least for this combo I'll be sticking with high gain. On low gain the volume needs to be at at least 75% for me to achieve a comfortable listening level. On high gain the volume pod is under 50%. I don't feel like these levels introduce any audible distortion and provides greater flexibility in volume control. I like this extra flexibility especially with very dynamic headphones like Focal where you tend to make more volume adjustments more frequently.


----------



## XERO1

genck said:


> You don't run into channel imbalance with efficient headphones/iem's when using high gain? I'd imagine the knob would be at less then 9 o clock


Well, that's why the Low gain setting is there.

If you are having to reduce the volume level to the point where channel imbalance becomes a problem, then by all means, use the Low gain setting.

It's just my opinion that Schiit amps sound their best when set to High gain, but you may find you prefer the way the amp sounds on its Low gain setting. It's a free country!


----------



## genck

XERO1 said:


> Well, that's why the Low gain setting is there.
> 
> If you are having to reduce the volume level to the point where channel imbalance becomes a problem, then by all means, use the Low gain setting.
> 
> It's just my opinion that Schiit amps sound their best when set to High gain, but you may find you prefer the way the amp sounds on its Low gain setting. It's a free country!


Since you prefer high gain I was assuming you always kept it on that and maybe lowered the source volume instead of switching to low gain.


----------



## audiobomber

XERO1 said:


> I'm happy to report that the Asgard 3 doesn't run nearly as hot as the Asgard 2!



Not surprising, since the A3 is not Class A.
The heat doesn't bother me at all. It was expected, as per the Schiit product page.


----------



## audiobomber

Optimum setting for a volume pot is about 70%, according to one expert on Hydrogen Audio. I've always heard level is best past 12:00.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 1, 2019)

audiobomber said:


> Not surprising, since the A3 is not Class A.


While this is technically true, the A3 is biased into Class-A at 500mW, which means that it is always running at 500mW, even if there is no signal.
It will only leave Class-A operation if the input signal requires the amp to produce more than 500mW of power, at which point it will momentarily enter Class-B operation.

So for all but the most inefficient, hard-to-drive headphones, the A3 will effectively operate as a Class-A amp.


----------



## rets34

Just ordered my A3. Can't wait!


----------



## audiobomber

XERO1 said:


> While this is technically true, the A3 is biased into Class-A at 500mW, which means that it is always running at 500mW, even if there is no signal.
> It will only leave Class-A operation if the input signal requires the amp to produce more than 500mW of power, at which point it will enter Class A-B operation.
> 
> So for all but the most inefficient, hard-to-drive headphones, the A3 will operate as a Class-A amp.


True, but Class A operates at full power at all times, even while idling.


----------



## theveterans

Schiit Asgard 3 is quiet enough that it does not hiss on my CA Vega IEM whatsoever


----------



## cjc

audiobomber said:


> Optimum setting for a volume pot is about 70%, according to one expert on Hydrogen Audio. I've always heard level is best past 12:00.


First time  I've heard this. Would like to know more....


----------



## Mani ATH 87

audiobomber said:


> Optimum setting for a volume pot is about 70%, according to one expert on Hydrogen Audio. I've always heard level is best past 12:00.



This is ridiculous. The optimum setting is the volume you like to listen to.


----------



## genck

Mani ATH 87 said:


> This is ridiculous. The optimum setting is the volume you like to listen to.


You misunderstood what he was saying, 70% of the pot doesn't mean 70% volume. Some people turn their amp up while turning the source volume down, or vice versa - max source volume and have low pot setting.


----------



## airwhale (Sep 1, 2019)

Charente said:


> I wonder when these products might be available in Europe ? ... and at what price.



I have a question out to the schiit-europe folks, as the Asgard 3 (or 2 for that matter) is not yet stocked by them. I suggest you, and other European customers email them too, so they perhaps realize they can sell the A3 over here. As far as I could tell, pricing of other products wasn't too far off the US prices, but of course with the Dutch VAT added (21%).

I'm thinking shipping should be more reasonable than all the way from California.


----------



## Charente

Asgard 2 is still being sold in the Netherlands for €229 ... which is quite good, considering shipping, import duty, VAT and their margin. I think they have dropped the price significantly, presumably ahead of the arrival of Asgard 3. None in the UK, as you say... not for a while now.


----------



## Zer0.p0int.Zer0

I am interested in hearing how the new Asgard 3 compares to Asgard 2 as well other Class A implementations, such as the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2.


----------



## alota

Really curious aboit this new amp. Wait for more impressions


----------



## airwhale

Charente said:


> Asgard 2 is still being sold in the Netherlands for €229 ... which is quite good, considering shipping, import duty, VAT and their margin.



Just saw the Asgard 3 listed for pre-order, to ship in 4-6 weeks. Cart will check out at €414 with the multibit dac option AND shipping. Can’t complain on that deal


----------



## tafens (Sep 1, 2019)

airwhale said:


> I have a question out to the schiit-europe folks, as the Asgard 3 (or 2 for that matter) is not yet stocked by them. I suggest you, and other European customers email them too, so they perhaps realize they can sell the A3 over here. As far as I could tell, pricing of other products wasn't too far off the US prices, but of course with the Dutch VAT added (21%).
> 
> I'm thinking shipping should be more reasonable than all the way from California.



It is. I have ordered from them before, and for me - living in Sweden - both the shipping and VAT is lower than by ordering direct. Also, no customs charges.
But this time I couldn't wait and just ordered the Asgard3 direct from Schiit-US 

Edit: @airwhale I just saw you also live in Sweden  Not very far from me either, I'm in Eskilstuna


----------



## logboy

i emailed the UK distributor the day after the announcement, and got an automated email saying he's gone on holiday. 

interested to see what the UK price is. no idea where those elsewhere in europe are pre-ordering from. i'm in the UK. i will be sticking to that option unless there's a price issue.


----------



## airwhale (Sep 2, 2019)

logboy said:


> no idea where those elsewhere in europe are pre-ordering from. i'm in the UK.



This is the site for the guys I've been in contact with. With an estimated 4-6 week ship date out of the Netherlands, that _should_ reach you before Brexit, but...


----------



## logboy

airwhale said:


> This is the site for the guys I've been in contact with. With an estimated 4-6 week ship date out of Amsterdam, that _should_ reach you before Brexit, but...



thanks. i didn't know there was now a separate EU distributor. the UK one did have the URL to declare itself the EU one, but it now switches to a CO.UK link if you have it bookmarked.

i will still expect that the UK site becomes the most suitable site for me, but the timing and lack of an ability to (pre)order it now in the UK (as USA customers can) probably has some people looking around for what's going on with european area prices on it.


----------



## XERO1

Just posted a short review of the Asgard 3 on Page 1 of this thread. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/#post-15153730


----------



## Snowpuppy77

XERO1 said:


> Just posted a short review of the Asgard 3 on Page 1 of this thread.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/#post-15153730



Enjoyed your review.  I think a Bifrost 2 would be a nice add to your headphone rig.  And then a phono card inside your Asgard.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Snowpuppy77 said:


> Enjoyed your review.  I think a Bifrost 2 would be a nice add to your headphone rig.


That's next, but it's probably gonna be a while until I have an extra $750 to blow. 

Thankfully, my Modi MB has proven itself to be quite the lil' champ!


----------



## wushuliu

XERO1 said:


> Just posted a short review of the Asgard 3 on Page 1 of this thread.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/#post-15153730



Nice short review. I have a lot of issues with the use of 'neutral' etc, but I get the drift.

It sounds more like the Asgard excels in micro-detail, and micro-detail can come from a couple different possibilities: 1) Lower noise floor - usually a result of any improved power supply, for instance.  2) Distortion (ironically), for instance a certain amount of 3rd harmonic distortion can be 'ruthlessly revealing'. These are just two examples.

I'm guessing the Asgard has reduced distortion/noise in some capacity. There was mention of a dual stage PS filter which may drive up cost after the initial $199, and what you're hearing may be the benefit of that.


----------



## XERO1

wushuliu said:


> Nice short review. I have a lot of issues with the use of 'neutral' etc, but I get the drift.
> 
> It sounds more like the Asgard excels in micro-detail, and micro-detail can come from a couple different possibilities: 1) Lower noise floor - usually a result of any improved power supply, for instance.  2) Distortion (ironically), for instance a certain amount of 3rd harmonic distortion can be 'ruthlessly revealing'. These are just two examples.
> 
> I'm guessing the Asgard has reduced distortion/noise in some capacity. There was mention of a dual stage PS filter which may drive up cost after the initial $199, and what you're hearing may be the benefit of that.


One thing I can pretty confidently say about the Asgard 3 is that if you are hearing any kind of obvious distortions, either the distortions are on the recording itself or your headphones are being overdriven by the amp.


----------



## wushuliu

XERO1 said:


> One thing I can pretty confidently say about the Asgard 3 is that if you are hearing any kind of obvious distortions, either the distortions are on the recording itself or your headphones are being overdriven by the amp.



That's not what I meant regarding distortion, but it's neither here nor there and I don't want to derail the thread.

I do see Asgard 3 is listed as having lower SNR and Crosstalk than either the Jotunheim or Lyr 2, which combined with the typical benefits of Class A, would support your observations.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 2, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> That's not what I meant regarding distortion, but it's neither here nor there and I don't want to derail the thread.
> 
> I do see Asgard 3 is listed as having lower SNR and Crosstalk than either the Jotunheim or Lyr 2, which combined with the typical benefits of Class A, would support your observations.


Ah, my mistake.

I'm not too big of a 'numbers' guy.  I just call 'em like I hear 'em.


----------



## rets34

Alcophone said:


> Keep using the Modi 2 for since you already have it and the cables, and since the Asgard 3 is single ended anyway. In January, you should then be able to buy a Unison based card if you so choose, for the same additional cost (except for shipping) if you're willing/able to install it yourself. USB Gen 2 is a real disadvantage for the cards and small DACs.


Ordered mine no DAC after looking into the Unison that you were talking about, can't wait for the new amp and can't wait to upgrade it.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

rets34 said:


> Ordered mine no DAC after looking into the Unison that you were talking about, can't wait for the new amp and can't wait to upgrade it.



Schiit said that the unison DAC modules won't be available for quite some time. The unison stand alone DAC is available in the Bifrost 2 now and will be available by the end of the year in their other models (not sure about Modi). I think I remember Jason saying the unison cards to update might not be available for another year or so.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

XERO1 said:


> Just posted a short review of the Asgard 3 on Page 1 of this thread.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/#post-15153730



Thanks for the review - I agree that the Asgard does a pretty good job of not coloring the sound.

It seems to pair well with the Focal Clear as the Clear also doesn't color the sound much, maybe a touch of brightness.

Nice thing about having a neutrals sounding combo is that it sounds pretty good with everything.


----------



## Alcophone

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Schiit said that the unison DAC modules won't be available for quite some time. The unison stand alone DAC is available in the Bifrost 2 now and will be available by the end of the year in their other models (not sure about Modi). I think I remember Jason saying the unison cards to update might not be available for another year or so.


Hm, that is a good point. Sounds like Unison cards are at least a year away. Bummer!


----------



## tafens

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Schiit said that the unison DAC modules won't be available for quite some time. The unison stand alone DAC is available in the Bifrost 2 now and will be available by the end of the year in their other models (not sure about Modi). I think I remember Jason saying the unison cards to update might not be available for another year or so.



In the Schiit Happened thread Jason said that Unison cards will be available for all other upgradeable DACs (so not Modi) in January.

This is due to Unison only supporting UAC2, and Microsoft will drop support for Windows 7 (that does not) in January.


----------



## kman1211

Just got my Asgard 3 Multibit in black today. Will listen to it when I get home.


----------



## alota

someone knows if the multibit dac card is compatible with android? thank you


----------



## Baten

alota said:


> someone knows if the multibit dac card is compatible with android? thank you


the multibit card just uses the cmedia controller, afaik yeah it is


----------



## kman1211

First impressions is smooth, articulate, and clean with my T1.2’s.


----------



## wushuliu (Sep 3, 2019)

My early impressions with DIY Soekris DAC feeding HD6XXs: Definitely a nice low noise floor/black background. You can hear greater reverb trails in songs e.g. Hotel California (Tidal Master). Strong dynamics. Vocals are gripping, you can hear lips parting and breaths. Kind of smooth, but not really. There's a touch of 'solid state' to what I hear so far - a little bit of hardness. As Xero1 said it rides a fine line. Some of this is mitigated by using low gain in my case, with volume cranked all the way, so I might need to do some gain adjusment with the Soekris for best results.

Only hesitation is there is what I gather to be some of the Schiit 'house sound' i.e. slight forward/peakiness in mids. This is only my second Schiit purchase. Previous was a Modi Multibit which also had a similar presentation. Not quite my preference. Maybe the Asgard will mellow a bit in that regard. For people who like that though, this is an awesome sounding amp so far...


----------



## kman1211 (Sep 3, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> My early impressions with DIY Soekris DAC feeding HD6XXs: Definitely a nice low noise floor/black background. You can hear greater reverb trails in songs e.g. Hotel California (Tidal Master). Strong dynamics. Vocals are gripping, you can hear lips parting and breaths. Kind of smooth, but not really. There's a touch of 'solid state' to what I hear so far - a little bit of hardness. As Xero1 said it rides a fine line. Some of this is mitigated by using low gain in my case, with volume cranked all the way, so I might need to do some gain adjusment with the Soekris for best results.
> 
> Only hesitation is there is what I gather to be some of the Schiit 'house sound' i.e. slight forward/peakiness in mids. This is only my second Schiit purchase. Previous was a Modi Multibit which also had a similar presentation. Not quite my preference. Maybe the Asgard will mellow a bit in that regard. For people who like that though, this is an awesome sounding amp so far...



Honestly I found many Schiit amps including the Magni 3 to have an almost raspy somewhat abrasive sound to them. I immediately realized the Asgard 3 doesn't have this issue. The Lyr 3 and so far the Asgard 3 are the only Schiit amps i've heard I truly like the treble on. The Lyr 2, Valhalla 2, and the Magni's were all slightly abrasive to my ears, not the case with the Asgard 3 or the Lyr 3. I haven't heard the higher end Schiit amps such as the Mjolnir 1/2 and the Ragnarok 1/2. Nor have I heard the Jot.


----------



## wushuliu

kman1211 said:


> Honestly I found many Schiit amps including the Magni 3 to have an almost raspy somewhat abrasive sound to them. I immediately realized the Asgard 3 doesn't have this issue. The Lyr 3 and so far the Asgard 3 are the only Schiit amps i've heard I truly like the treble on. The Lyr 2, Valhalla 2, and the Magni's were all slightly abrasive to my ears, not the case with the Asgard 3 or the Lyr 3. I haven't heard the higher end Schiit amps such as the Mjolnir 1/2 and the Ragnarok 1/2. Nor have I heard the Jot.



The Asgard is right on the edge of that for me. Just a wee bit raspy and forward for my tastes. But otherwise excellent. I'm sure most people will love it.


----------



## kman1211 (Sep 3, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> The Asgard is right on the edge of that for me. Just a wee bit raspy and forward for my tastes. But otherwise excellent. I'm sure most people will love it.



The Lyr 3 did seem a bit more relaxed in the treble than the Asgard 3, with the stock tube that is, the tung-sol was slightly abrasive to my ears and actually liked it less than the stock tube despite most saying they like it more. The Asgard 3 isn't raspy to me with my T1.2's or my other headphones, so I'm happy. It is good seeing the newer Schiit amps toning that abrasiveness down.


----------



## tamleo (Sep 3, 2019)

kman1211 said:


> Honestly I found many Schiit amps including the Magni 3 to have an almost raspy somewhat abrasive sound to them. I immediately realized the Asgard 3 doesn't have this issue. The Lyr 3 and so far the Asgard 3 are the only Schiit amps i've heard I truly like the treble on. The Lyr 2, Valhalla 2, and the Magni's were all slightly abrasive to my ears, not the case with the Asgard 3 or the Lyr 3. I haven't heard the higher end Schiit amps such as the Mjolnir 1/2 and the Ragnarok 1/2. Nor have I heard the Jot.


Sold my Magni2u, Asgard2 and Mjolnir1 last year because they severely lacked of detail compared to my new Magni3. Never looked back. Though i liked the natural treble on the Asgard2, the Magni3 just made the Old amps sound hollow because of its high level of detail.
Now i can see a substitute for the Magni3, can’t wait


----------



## kman1211

tamleo said:


> Sold my Magni2u, Asgard2 and Mjolnir1 last year because they severely lacked of detail compared to my new Magni3. Never looked back. Though i liked the natural treble on the Asgard2, the Magni3 just made the Old amps sound hollow because of the high level of detail.
> Now i can see a substitute for the Magni3, can’t wait



Honestly I immediately noticed more detail on the Asgard 3 compared to the Magni 3.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 3, 2019)

kman1211 said:


> Honestly I immediately noticed more detail on the Asgard 3 compared to the Magni 3.


Oh yeah. To my ear, they have a similar tonality (_aka_ Schiit's house sound) but the Asgard 3 has significantly higher resolution capability.
I say 'capability' because the A3 will only sound as good as the recording allows it to sound. This really tripped me out, because it revealed that a lot of recordings that I had thought sounded great on other amps, were actually not quite as great as I thought they were. And then other 'great sounding recordings' now sounded better than ever.

That's the crazy thing about having an amp that is extremely transparent to the source, it really lets you hear _exactly_ whats going on in a recording, both the good and the bad.


----------



## alota

@wushuliu  your asgard is with dac?


----------



## wushuliu

alota said:


> @wushuliu  your asgard is with dac?



No, just the amp.


----------



## wushuliu

Put some more time in on the Asgard after letting it cook for 15hrs. It's mellowed out considerably! Must admit I didn't expect it to, or at least not this much. Slight forwardness is gone, the touch of raspiness is also gone. Now it's just smooth and even, more like the typical Class A amps I've heard except with more controlled dynamics and lower noise floor. Transients stop on a dime.


----------



## alota

wushuliu said:


> Put some more time in on the Asgard after letting it cook for 15hrs. It's mellowed out considerably! Must admit I didn't expect it to, or at least not this much. Slight forwardness is gone, the touch of raspiness is also gone. Now it's just smooth and even, more like the typical Class A amps I've heard except with more controlled dynamics and lower noise floor. Transients stop on a dime.


Wow really awesome for this class price


----------



## RockaRolla

Anyone able to give some impressions comparing Asgard 3 against JDS Atom and Emotiva BasX A-100?


----------



## wushuliu (Sep 4, 2019)

RockaRolla said:


> Anyone able to give some impressions comparing Asgard 3 against JDS Atom and Emotiva BasX A-100?



I haven't heard those two specifically but I have a *really* hard time believing a cheap opamp-based amp like the Atom has anywhere near the sonic performance as the Asgard. Been there done that with opamps. Sterile, flat, measures great I'm sure, and probably comes with a cheap SMPS.

The Emotiva is a different animal. Looks like Class A/B amp with a headphone output section added. So good amount of power. But Emotiva's business model is basically take run of the mill Class A/B designs and repackage them in nice, affordable, decent built units. IOW, you get a little bit more than what you paid for.

Both companies also cater more to the 'it all sounds the same once level-matched' crowd. So different priorities.

IMO once you hear good Class A-biased gear, whether tubes or fets, it's really hard to go back. There are always exceptions of course (Neurochrome?).

Put another way - I have the Cavalli Liquid Spark, which is FUN. Man, I love that thing. So cute and sounds so good. It also costs $110. The Asgard is only $90 more. The Asgard 3 kills it with fire, stomps on it, grinds it bones, and eats the ashes. It should not cost $199. I've been in the hobby long enough to recognize that right away, even if it's not quite my preference sonically.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

I flicked the power switch on my Asgard 3 yesterday and for some reason the amp didn't turn on...my finger kind of slipped off the power switch when it pushed it so it was weird, but the amp was sitting in the on position and definitely wasn't on.

Hopefully that's just a strange one off and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## alota

wushuliu said:


> I haven't heard those two specifically but I have a *really* hard time believing a cheap opamp-based amp like the Atom has anywhere near the sonic performance as the Asgard. Been there done that with opamps. Sterile, flat, measures great I'm sure, and probably comes with a cheap SMPS.
> 
> The Emotiva is a different animal. Looks like Class A/B amp with a headphone output section added. So good amount of power. But Emotiva's business model is basically take run of the mill Class A/B designs and repackage them in nice, affordable, decent built units. IOW, you get a little bit more than what you paid for.
> 
> ...


from my memory emotiva has a resistance in the headphone output. you can remove the resistance to dirve headphone like he-6. but basically like you told is an a/b amp design


----------



## kman1211 (Sep 4, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> Put some more time in on the Asgard after letting it cook for 15hrs. It's mellowed out considerably! Must admit I didn't expect it to, or at least not this much. Slight forwardness is gone, the touch of raspiness is also gone. Now it's just smooth and even, more like the typical Class A amps I've heard except with more controlled dynamics and lower noise floor. Transients stop on a dime.



Yeah, like the Lyr 3 it mellowed nicely after some use. It's a very smooth sounding amp. I have to say with my modified DT 480, the headphone just sounds incredible now, which is a vert fast, and detailed headphone, it really shows the prowess, speed, and detail of the Asgard 3.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 4, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> Put some more time in on the Asgard after letting it cook for 15hrs. It's mellowed out considerably! Must admit I didn't expect it to, or at least not this much. Slight forwardness is gone, the touch of raspiness is also gone. Now it's just smooth and even, more like the typical Class A amps I've heard except with more controlled dynamics and lower noise floor. Transients stop on a dime.


Yep. I had the exact same experience. It definitely needs around 24-48 hrs of on-time before it sounds it's best. After that, it sounds great from the moment you switch it on. I don't think it needs much (if any) warm-up time. 



wushuliu said:


> Put another way - I have the Cavalli Liquid Spark, which is FUN. Man, I love that thing. So cute and sounds so good. It also costs $110. The Asgard is only $90 more. The Asgard 3 kills it with fire, stomps on it, grinds it bones, and eats the ashes. It should not cost $199.


*Dayum!* Um...._ OK._






But seriously, even if it cost _*$299*_, I would _still_ consider it to be an excellent value.
While I haven't heard every budget amp out there, I've heard enough to be confident in saying that the Asgard 3 pretty much has *ZERO* competition at it's current (and even it's future) price point.


----------



## TommyFro

Odd question for you guys but can anyone measure the width of the volume knob on their unit? I just ordered my Asgard 3 in black and wanted to get a volume knob that looked better than the contrasting one IMO. Thanks!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I really like my Asgard 3 so far. It lacks a little in female vocals, Asgard 2 has better female vocals, it reaches the highs better without being 'nails on chalkboard', but Asgard 3 doesn't even attempt it, just dulls them slightly.  Not sure if I will refund or not yet. The knob is quite cheap on the Asgard 3 too. Asgard 2 knob feels very very high end, very smooth rotation on it and good accurate gain in sound too. Asgard 3 knob you have to turn it a full inch before you notice any increase actual sound, bit annoying. (My headphones are the HD58X, so 150ohms... not that hard to drive...)


----------



## vibin247

I received my Asgard 3 earlier today and have been listening to my 'phones pretty much for a few hours and so far so good. What an amp! Details are crisp and the highs aren't too bright for my liking. My Valhalla 2 is definitely warmer in the bass region, which makes for more relaxed listening sessions, but the Asgard 3 brings a level of fun in music I haven't felt in quite some time. When you have a variety of headphones of different impedances, it's great that the Asgard 3 can drive them with confidence. I'm definitely keeping this amp for my desktop use, and I'll setup the Valhalla 2 in my living room.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I really like my Asgard 3 so far. It lacks a little in female vocals, Asgard 2 has better female vocals, it reaches the highs better without being 'nails on chalkboard', but Asgard 3 doesn't even attempt it, just dulls them slightly.  Not sure if I will refund or not yet. The knob is quite cheap on the Asgard 3 too. Asgard 2 knob feels very very high end, very smooth rotation on it and good accurate gain in sound too. Asgard 3 knob you have to turn it a full inch before you notice any increase actual sound, bit annoying. (My headphones are the HD58X, so 150ohms... not that hard to drive...)



Weird, I don't get the impression at all that the volume knob is cheap. I think it feels just as nice as the Asgard 2.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Weird, I don't get the impression at all that the volume knob is cheap. I think it feels just as nice as the Asgard 2.



Not cheap in it's smoothness, just cheap in it's looks. It's dull, where as the Asgard 2 knob is very shiny. Oddly enough that is exactly how I descrive Asgard 3 sound signature too, it's nice, but it's dull. Very neutral to the point of it feeling like there is almost a veil over the music.


----------



## wushuliu (Sep 5, 2019)

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Not cheap in it's smoothness, just cheap in it's looks. It's dull, where as the Asgard 2 knob is very shiny. Oddly enough that is exactly how I descrive Asgard 3 sound signature too, it's nice, but it's dull. Very neutral to the point of it feeling like there is almost a veil over the music.



And yet someone else said they are "right up to the line of" ruthlessly revealing.

In fact that almost sounds like a description of the HD650. The Asgard 3 is the HD650 of head amps.

Ain't nuthin' wrong with that!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

wushuliu said:


> And yet someone else said they are ruthlessly revealing.
> 
> In fact that almost sounds like a description of the HD650. The Asgard 3 is the HD650 of head amps.
> 
> Ain't nuthin' wrong with that!



Nothing wrong with it indeed, people enjoy different sound signatures. I just prefer the Asgard 2, better female vocals, sound-stage, and the energy is more fun overall. Though I am still selling my Asgard 2 eventually in the coming weeks, alongside refunding the Asgard 3.


----------



## wushuliu

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Nothing wrong with it indeed, people enjoy different sound signatures. I just prefer the Asgard 2, better female vocals, sound-stage, and the energy is more fun overall.



Yeah, I have a Project Sunrise III that excels in those attributes. Same with my HD599s. The Asgard I intend to keep as an excellent affordable reference head amp along with the HD6XX/650s.


----------



## Baten

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Nothing wrong with it indeed, people enjoy different sound signatures. I just prefer the Asgard 2, better female vocals, sound-stage, and the energy is more fun overall. Though I am still selling my Asgard 2 eventually in the coming weeks, alongside refunding the Asgard 3.


Which amp you going for, then?


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 5, 2019)

wushuliu said:


> And yet someone else said they are ruthlessly revealing.
> 
> In fact that almost sounds like a description of the HD650. The Asgard 3 is the HD650 of head amps.
> 
> Ain't nuthin' wrong with that!


I'm afraid you misremembered what I said.
In my mini-review of the Asgard 3, I compared it to the Jotenheim, and I said that the Jotenheim sounded 'ruthlessly revealing' to me.
To my ears, the Asgard 3 comes right up to the line of 'ruthlessly revealing' territory but _does not_ cross over into it, whereas amps like the Jotenheim and the THX AAA 789 are squarely in the 'ruthlessly revealing' category.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Not cheap in it's smoothness, just cheap in it's looks. It's dull, where as the Asgard 2 knob is very shiny. Oddly enough that is exactly how I descrive Asgard 3 sound signature too, it's nice, but it's dull. Very neutral to the point of it feeling like there is almost a veil over the music.



I completely and 100% disagree that the Asgard 3 makes anything sound "veiled". To me it's the complete opposite, I actually find the Asgard 3 bright sounding and detailed. This is coming from someone who's used the Asgard 2 almost exclusively for the past 2+ years. In my opinion the A2 is warmer and less revealing then the A3 by a noticable margin.

As for the volume knob, I like the A3 version, but I guess aesthetics are subjective.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I completely and 100% disagree that the Asgard 3 makes anything sound "veiled". To me it's the complete opposite, I actually find the Asgard 3 bright sounding and detailed. This is coming from someone who's used the Asgard 2 almost exclusively for the past 2+ years. In my opinion the A2 is warmer and less revealing then the A3 by a noticable margin.


Actually, I could see someone happily owning both of them.
When they wanted to listen to an amp with a little _rose-colored_ tint (that can also double as a small space heater), they turn on the Asgard 2.
When they want to hear _deep_ into the recording or maybe listen for subtle differences between different masterings of their favorite recordings, the Asgard 3 would be perfect.


----------



## wushuliu

I wonder which one pairs better with the Sol turntable that just debuted on Schiit's website? : )


----------



## starence

Ohh, Schiit is charging sales tax now, didn't expect that. Anyway, should have my Asgard 3 in a few days!


----------



## senorx12562

XERO1 said:


> I'm afraid you misremembered what I said.
> In my mini-review of the Asgard 3, I compared it to the Jotenheim, and I said that the Jotenheim sounded 'ruthlessly revealing' to me.
> To my ears, the Asgard 3 comes right up to the line of 'ruthlessly revealing' territory but _does not_ cross over into it, whereas amps like the Jotenheim and the THX AAA 789 are squarely in the 'ruthlessly revealing' category.



Apparently, I like "ruthlessly revealing." Who knew?


----------



## XERO1

senorx12562 said:


> Apparently, I like "ruthlessly revealing." Who knew?



Actually, a bright-ish sounding amp can pair very well with a dark- ish sounding headphone.

It’s all about finding what sounds good to _you_.


----------



## Alcophone

wushuliu said:


> And yet someone else said they are "right up to the line of" ruthlessly revealing.
> 
> In fact that almost sounds like a description of the HD650. The Asgard 3 is the HD650 of head amps.


Whoever considers the HD650 close to "ruthlessly revealing" must be a very gentle person indeed.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN (Sep 5, 2019)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I completely and 100% disagree that the Asgard 3 makes anything sound "veiled". To me it's the complete opposite, I actually find the Asgard 3 bright sounding and detailed. This is coming from someone who's used the Asgard 2 almost exclusively for the past 2+ years. In my opinion the A2 is warmer and less revealing then the A3 by a noticable margin.
> 
> As for the volume knob, I like the A3 version, but I guess aesthetics are subjective.



Can you recommend some songs for me to test between the two? I am open minded, I might change my opinion, it could just be the genre and particular songs I am listening to are influencing my thought process.

Also, I do find the Asgard 3 extremely relaxing to listen to, like I can chill out for hours with it, where as the Asgard 2 I get fatigued.



Baten said:


> Which amp you going for, then?



At the moment I am in limbo, but my go to just for any rainy day is my original Schiit Fulla which I love, I even compared it to Fulla 2 several times, and prefer the extra sound soundstage and v-shape the Fulla 1 gives me. I might keep asgard 3 or 2 still, I need more testing.


----------



## cjc

Someone earlier mentioned the Asgard 3 volume knob is "cheap" looking.  Is it metal or plastic? 
Are there any other cosmetic issues with the A3 as compared to the Asgard 2?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

cjc said:


> Someone earlier mentioned the Asgard 3 volume knob is "cheap" looking.  Is it metal or plastic?
> Are there any other cosmetic issues with the A3 as compared to the Asgard 2?



The knob is metal and there's no cosmetic issues. The amp generally looks a bit more sleek then the A2.


----------



## XERO1

I was listening to my Asgard 3 (with my Modi MB) today and it dawned on me that just a few years ago, to get this level of sound quality, you would have to spend $1000-2000 *minimum.
*
Now, anyone with $500 (at least here in the US) can get these two amazingly great sounding components and have a _*kick-ass*_ 'high-end starter kit' that gets you _pretty damn close_ to some of the TOTL uber-gear that costs many multiples of the Modi MB/Asgard 3 combo (or the Asgard 3 w/ MB card).

It's a great time to be into this stuff!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

XERO1 said:


> I was listening to my Asgard 3 (with my Modi MB) today and it dawned on me that just a few years ago, to get this level of sound quality, you would have to spend $1000-2000 *minimum.
> *
> Now, anyone with $500 (at least here in the US) can get these two amazingly great sounding components and have a _*kick-ass*_ 'high-end starter kit' that gets you _pretty damn close_ to some of the TOTL uber-gear that costs many multiples of the Modi MB/Asgard 3 combo (or the Asgard 3 w/ MB card).
> 
> It's a great time to be into this stuff!



yep and hot swapping modi 3 and modi multibit, I found modi 3 to sound better, so now you are talking about $150 off even what you expected. though that result might change with amp it is compared with.  modi 3 is such a great value, beats the SDAC by a large margin in side by side testing to my ears. and beats MM too at least for female vocals. I like sparkly female vocals, and modi 3 does it better than almost anything else.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 6, 2019)

caenlenfromOCN said:


> yep and hot swapping modi 3 and modi multibit, I found modi 3 to sound better, so now you are talking about $150 off even what you expected. though that result might change with amp it is compared with.  modi 3 is such a great value, beats the SDAC by a large margin in side by side testing to my ears. and beats MM too at least for female vocals. I like sparkly female vocals, and modi 3 does it better than almost anything else.


At one point, I also owned both a Modi 3 and a Modi MB, but I preferred the way the Modi MB sounded with my Lyr 2. Now, after discovering how transparent to the source my Asgard 3 is, I definitely want to give the Modi 3 another shot to see what it _really_ sounds like.
And you're right! You could start with the Modi 3, and for only _*$300*_, have yourself a _killer_ little system!


----------



## HifiRED

I’m thinking of picking this up for both music and gaming but can’t decide between the two DAC modules. I emailed Schiit and they said that the MB one has latency and might not be the best choice for games. Is that correct? I could use some recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## starence (Sep 6, 2019)

The 4490 is probably a safer bet. Multibit has its own sound, which some people prefer, but I think Delta-Sigma is less colored, more normal sounding. If you’re very treble sensitive, the Multibit might be preferable though.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

I personally prefer the Multibit, but I don't do any serious gaming so I have no idea how it performs in that regard.


----------



## HifiRED

Is it just a difference in sound properties or is multibit a superior technology? I’ll admit this is my first experience with this level of audio gear.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

HifiRED said:


> Is it just a difference in sound properties or is multibit a superior technology? I’ll admit this is my first experience with this level of audio gear.



Schiit believes it's superior sonically to a delta-sigma DAC. Whether or not you agree is up to you to decide.


----------



## Baten

HifiRED said:


> I’m thinking of picking this up for both music and gaming but can’t decide between the two DAC modules. I emailed Schiit and they said that the MB one has latency and might not be the best choice for games. Is that correct? I could use some recommendations. Thanks!


I would follow their advice and go AK4490 for gaming


----------



## starence

HifiRED said:


> Is it just a difference in sound properties or is multibit a superior technology? I’ll admit this is my first experience with this level of audio gear.



No, I don’t think Multibit tech is superior, it’s just different. DS DACs (like the 4490) are more common and less expensive. DS DACs are everywhere, in your phone, computer etc, but Multibit is uncommon. Multibit DACs more difficult to implement and more costly, but that doesn’t make them better. Proponents of DS say it’s more transparent, less colored. Others say Multibit sounds more organic, more natural. It’s a matter of personal preference.


----------



## tafens

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I personally prefer the Multibit, but I don't do any serious gaming so I have no idea how it performs in that regard.



I’m no gamer either, but I have used my Lyr3 with multibit for some occasional games playing (including some FPS games) and I have noticed no lag in sound. That’s not saying there isn’t any, but not noticeable to me. However, for serious gaming better to take the advice from Schiit, of course.


----------



## bboris77

HifiRED said:


> I’m thinking of picking this up for both music and gaming but can’t decide between the two DAC modules. I emailed Schiit and they said that the MB one has latency and might not be the best choice for games. Is that correct? I could use some recommendations. Thanks!


I am actually very surprised that Schiit would say that their Multibit technology has latency significant enough to affect gaming. I would love to know what the actual figure is in milliseconds. I know that my monitor has 10ms of input lag so anything less than that would be totally irrelevant. I have had the Bifrost Multibit for a long time and have been gaming very extensively on it using the optical input and have never noticed absolutely any sync issues.

I have an app on my iPhone called "CathchinSync" which is designed to measure latency by measuring the offset between video and audio. Since I have a D/S DAC at home as well I can see if there are any differences in latency between it and my Bifrost Multibit. I will report back to you guys.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

bboris77 said:


> I am actually very surprised that Schiit would say that their Multibit technology has latency significant enough to affect gaming. I would love to know what the actual figure is in milliseconds. I know that my monitor has 10ms of input lag so anything less than that would be totally irrelevant. I have had the Bifrost Multibit for a long time and have been gaming very extensively on it using the optical input and have never noticed absolutely any sync issues.
> 
> I have an app on my iPhone called "CathchinSync" which is designed to measure latency by measuring the offset between video and audio. Since I have a D/S DAC at home as well I can see if there are any differences in latency between it and my Bifrost Multibit. I will report back to you guys.



Our guys are probably being cautious, because we've never measured latency for the True Multibit products. There's probably nothing significant to worry about, even with the bigger digital filters on Bifrost 2 and up. If I find some time, I'll measure it.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Slow day, so I calculated it: 23ms for the big boys (Bifrost 2 on up) and 11ms for the card and Modi Multibit.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Jason Stoddard said:


> Slow day, so I calculated it: 23ms for the big boys (Bifrost 2 on up) and 11ms for the card and Modi Multibit.



Thanks for sharing that info - 23ms is not ideal but I doubt 11ms would have any real noticible impact. Then again, I'm certainly no pro gamer it's all casual for me.


----------



## HifiRED

Jason Stoddard said:


> Slow day, so I calculated it: 23ms for the big boys (Bifrost 2 on up) and 11ms for the card and Modi Multibit.



Thanks for that info! If I’m understanding this correctly the Asgard 3 with MB would have a latency of 23ms versus 11ms with the DS?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

HifiRED said:


> Thanks for that info! If I’m understanding this correctly the Asgard 3 with MB would have a latency of 23ms versus 11ms with the DS?



The Asgard 3 is the card so it would be 11ms.


----------



## HifiRED

Mani ATH 87 said:


> The Asgard 3 is the card so it would be 11ms.


Gotcha, so I’m guessing the DS would be even lower and more neutral sounding?


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

Jason Stoddard said:


> Slow day, so I calculated it: 23ms for the big boys (Bifrost 2 on up) and 11ms for the card and Modi Multibit.



Can you provide times for the AKM4490 as used in your plug-in cards?  Just for reference.

JC


----------



## Mani ATH 87

HifiRED said:


> Gotcha, so I’m guessing the DS would be even lower and more neutral sounding?



Maybe Jason will provide the latency numbers, I can't say for certain. As for it being more neutral sounding, I don't really feel like DACs have a great impact on sound signature. Amps can color sound a bit but DACs are mostly about the quality of signal that's being provided to the amp. DACs can effect sound in terms of distortion, noise floor, jitter, latency (as this discussion goes) etc. It shouldn't really color the sound in any meaningful way though.


----------



## rets34 (Sep 6, 2019)

Got my Asgard 3 today may not stack properly, but I've already re-wired everything to accommodate it's size. Must say so far, loving more than my Magni 3.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN (Sep 6, 2019)

rets34 said:


> q
> 
> 
> Got my Asgard 3 today may not stack properly, but I've already re-wired everything to accommodate it's size. Must say so far, loving more than my Magni 3.



it's definitely an upgrade over magni 3!!!! well done your knob looks shinier than mine...


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I think I maybe got a knob that wasn't polished... it's dull... doesn't look like that guys knob at all :/


----------



## Rattle

Pretty sure all silver amps come with polished silver knob, black amps come with matte gray/silver


----------



## genck

bust out the dremel


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

ah ok i did not realize that, heh


----------



## Alcophone

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I think I maybe got a knob that wasn't polished... it's dull... doesn't look like that guys knob at all :/





Rattle said:


> Pretty sure all silver amps come with polished silver knob, black amps come with matte gray/silver



Yupp:


Jason Stoddard said:


> No plans for this, though all black products already get a custom knob or button (matte finished, rather than shiny like the silver products.) Except on Hel. But that's black and red. You'll see that at RMAF soon.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 6, 2019)

The A3 with a dac card have optical input?

I have the mini M&M 3 Schiit stack, and wouldn't mind going with just an A3 with internal 4490 dac as long as it also has an optical input. I don't see pics anywhere though.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The A3 with a dac card have optical input?
> 
> I have the mini M&M 3 Schiit stack, and wouldn't mind going with just an A3 with internal 4490 dac as long as it also has an optical input. I don't see pics anywhere though.



There's no optical input on the A3, USB only.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The A3 with a dac card have optical input?
> 
> I have the mini M&M 3 Schiit stack, and wouldn't mind going with just an A3 with internal 4490 dac as long as it also has an optical input. I don't see pics anywhere though.



Here's the back with the installed Multibit DAC.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 6, 2019)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> There's no optical input on the A3, USB only.


Crud. I'm still waiting on a Schiit DAC/Amp with everything I need. The A3 would've been it. Maybe next time.

I need an optical input so I can send my gaming virtual surround sound from a gaming device to the Schiit's dac, and the USB input would be for non-gaming needs.

The mini stack of course has all I need, but I really just want one unit with everything, and would've liked the extra power the A3 has over the Magni 3.


----------



## rascalion (Sep 6, 2019)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Crud. I'm still waiting on a Schiit DAC/Amp with everything I need. The A3 would've been it. Maybe next time.
> 
> I need an optical input so I can send my gaming virtual surround sound from a gaming device to the Schiit's dac, and the USB input would be for non-gaming needs.
> 
> The mini stack of course has all I need, but I really just want one unit with everything, and would've liked the extra power the A3 has over the Magni 3.



There’s always the Ragnarok 2

Edit; never mind. I thought it had optical in fully loaded.


----------



## volly

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Here's the back with the installed Multibit DAC.


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Clemmaster

rascalion said:


> There’s always the Ragnarok 2
> 
> Edit; never mind. I thought it had optical in fully loaded.


It was supposed to...


----------



## greenarrow

Have a M&M3 Schiit combo. If I buy the Asgard 3, do I need any expansion card. I'm using PC USB connection as my source. Secondly, the M&M3 combo can works with the Asgard 3?
A novice audiophile here  . Have a pair of DT880 Pro and ATH-M50x.


----------



## genck

greenarrow said:


> Have a M&M3 Schiit combo. If I buy the Asgard 3, do I need any expansion card. I'm using PC USB connection as my source. Secondly, the M&M3 combo can works with the Asgard 3?
> A novice audiophile here  . Have a pair of DT880 Pro and ATH-M50x.


This is something that would either replace the Magni if you chose no module or replace both if you bought the Asgard 3 with a card(the DAC). If you want to try it I'd say just buy the A3 with no card and put it in place of the Magni to compare.


----------



## greenarrow

My few days old Magni developed problem when using with the DT880 Pro and ATH-M50x . The volume coming out from the Magni is very soft on the H setting. Needs to turn up the volume to nearly 3/4 to hear reasonable level of audio. This applied also to the ATH-M50x on the L setting. This really let me down on their claim of 'assembled in the USA' product. My FX-Audio DAC-X6 from China works without any problem on my headphones. Schiit will replace the faulty one when I do a RMA exchange. This is very troublesome from me as I'm from Singapore and there is no local agent here.

Have to consider if I want to buy the Asgard 3.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

greenarrow said:


> My few days old Magni developed problem when using with the DT880 Pro and ATH-M50x . The volume coming out from the Magni is very soft on the H setting. Needs to turn up the volume to nearly 3/4 to hear reasonable level of audio. This applied also to the ATH-M50x on the L setting. This really let me down on their claim of 'assembled in the USA' product. My FX-Audio DAC-X6 from China works without any problem on my headphones. Schiit will replace the faulty one when I do a RMA exchange. This is very troublesome from me as I'm from Singapore and there is no local agent here.
> 
> Have to consider if I want to buy the Asgard 3.


Make sure that if you're listening on PC that your software volume or program volumes aren't accidentally turned down. Don't know how many times people complained about low volume with dac/amps only to find their music program or whatever were on minimal volume. It is more common than you think.


----------



## greenarrow

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Make sure that if you're listening on PC that your software volume or program volumes aren't accidentally turned down. Don't know how many times people complained about low volume with dac/amps only to find their music program or whatever were on minimal volume. It is more common than you think.



Usually I have the volume at half using using PC as source. At this setting, my volume setting on the Magni 3 is at 3/4 to achieve a reasonable listeing level. Is this normal?

This is not happening when I use a FX-Audio DAC-X6.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

greenarrow said:


> Usually I have the volume at half using using PC as source. At this setting, my volume setting on the Magni 3 is at 3/4 to achieve a reasonable listeing level. Is this normal?
> 
> This is not happening when I use a FX-Audio DAC-X6.



Ideally you want the source volume at 100% (PC) and then control the volume to the level you prefer on the amp.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

greenarrow said:


> Usually I have the volume at half using using PC as source. At this setting, my volume setting on the Magni 3 is at 3/4 to achieve a reasonable listeing level. Is this normal?
> 
> This is not happening when I use a FX-Audio DAC-X6.



Do what Mani said above... 100% on Windows... I have never heard of anyone going below 80% on Windows... your DAC suffers if you go below 80%.  Just do 100% to your DAC, and magni should not go above noon on high gain for most cans... unless its like some 600 ohm monsters from beyerdynamic.


----------



## HifiRED

JohnnyCanuck said:


> Can you provide times for the AKM4490 as used in your plug-in cards?  Just for reference.
> 
> JC


I'd love to see those measurements also!


----------



## Mani ATH 87

I've had a few instances now where I've flipped the power switch on at the back of the amp and the amp actually hasn't turned on.

It has a familiar kind of "click" when it powers on (you can tell the sound it makes when you flip the switch), in the instances where it doesn't power on there's a different feel to flipping the switch, it's a bit hard to explain. It's happened 3 total times to me now, but I can't reliably replicate the behavior so I'm unsure why it's sometimes happening.

Little bit concerning.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I've had a few instances now where I've flipped the power switch on at the back of the amp and the amp actually hasn't turned on.
> 
> It has a familiar kind of "click" when it powers on (you can tell the sound it makes when you flip the switch), in the instances where it doesn't power on there's a different feel to flipping the switch, it's a bit hard to explain. It's happened 3 total times to me now, but I can't reliably replicate the behavior so I'm unsure why it's sometimes happening.
> 
> Little bit concerning.



Have you also had this issue:  the power plug cable takes a lot of force to plug in back of the Asgard 3... and same with the RCA cables, its almost like the manufacturer made everything too small by 0.1 mm or something. I mean it's not a huge deal, but everything plugs in very smoothly on the Asgard 2.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Have you also had this issue:  the power plug cable takes a lot of force to plug in back of the Asgard 3... and same with the RCA cables, its almost like the manufacturer made everything too small by 0.1 mm or something. I mean it's not a huge deal, but everything plugs in very smoothly on the Asgard 2.



I only plugged it in once initially and it seemed tight but I didn't notice much issue. As for the RCAs, I haven't used them yet since I have the Multibit DAC installed. I haven't run the amp with a separate DAC yet.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I only plugged it in once initially and it seemed tight but I didn't notice much issue. As for the RCAs, I haven't used them yet since I have the Multibit DAC installed. I haven't run the amp with a separate DAC yet.



I have been swapping the cables a lot cause I am testing different amps side by side. The Asgard 3 is a real pickle, hit my knucle 3x on my wall so far its so hard to take them off.


----------



## starence

Gazny said:


> The Asgard 3 does look like an amazing still trying find a reason to not get it. If they released a analog input card that would make it something to replace my saga.





Snowpuppy77 said:


> Agree they need an analog input card for those who do not want the DAC or Phono card but want two inputs.  Having two inputs on the Asgard would be terrific.



Copied these quotes from the Asgard 2 thread, because this is a great idea. Have you guys considered something like this @Jason Stoddard?


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 8, 2019)

starence said:


> Copied these quotes from the Asgard 2 thread, because this is a great idea. Have you guys considered something like this @Jason Stoddard?



Funny you should mention this. 

I've been bugging Jason to offer a RCA line-in input card ever since the Jotunheim was released.

He finally began producing them for use with the Ragnarok 2 (it comes with two of them by default).

I spoke with Jason at the SoCal CanJam in June and I told him now that he actually has the cards available, he should offer them as an option for *all* of the other amps that have a module slot, and just charge another $10-20 for it. He seemed to like the idea, but obviously not enough to get around to doing anything about it (at least not yet).

This past Friday, I sent an email to Schiit asking how much one of the line-in cards would cost to buy individually. They haven't replied back yet, but I'll let you guys know what they say.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

XERO1 said:


> Funny you should mention this.
> 
> I've been bugging Jason to offer a RCA line-in input card ever since the Jotunheim was released.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we should sell them. I've just been lazy about listing them. I'll add the analog input card as an option for $20 on Monday. Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> Yeah, we should sell them. I've just been lazy about listing them. I'll add the analog input card as an option for $20 on Monday. Sorry for the oversight.








*You sir, are the SCHIIT!!*

Thanks again, Jason.


----------



## treecloud

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I've had a few instances now where I've flipped the power switch on at the back of the amp and the amp actually hasn't turned on.
> 
> It has a familiar kind of "click" when it powers on (you can tell the sound it makes when you flip the switch), in the instances where it doesn't power on there's a different feel to flipping the switch, it's a bit hard to explain. It's happened 3 total times to me now, but I can't reliably replicate the behavior so I'm unsure why it's sometimes happening.
> 
> Little bit concerning.



Unplug the power cord and operate the switch rapidly for several seconds. You may be able to tell if the mechanism is off.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

treecloud said:


> Unplug the power cord and operate the switch rapidly for several seconds. You may be able to tell if the mechanism is off.



How will I know if something is off by doing this? If I notice a difference in how the switch feels turning on and off?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Jason Stoddard said:


> Yeah, we should sell them. I've just been lazy about listing them. I'll add the analog input card as an option for $20 on Monday. Sorry for the oversight.


I know this is a severe stretch, but is it possible to have an add in card with both optical and usb? I don't care if it's like $50 extra. If you can get one for the Asgard 3 I'd order immediately.


----------



## Gazny (Sep 9, 2019)

vibin247 said:


> Placed my order for the Asgard 3! Now I can drive lower impedance cans with confidence...


What makes the A3 better for this?


----------



## rascalion

I came into the office this morning after a nice week of vacation to see a lovely box of schiit waiting on my desk. Inside was my Asgard 3 in black (no DAC, yet). I quickly wired it up to my Modi 3 and took it for a spin. I've given it a listen all morning and it's a nice step up from the Magni 3. I've seen the reports that it gets better after a bit of burn-in so I'm hoping it will sound even better tomorrow.


----------



## logboy

can jason / schiit give us a date and price for UK availability?


----------



## alota

logboy said:


> can jason / schiit give us a date and price for UK availability?


before brexit if you are interested https://www.schiit-europe.com/index...ontinuitytm-modular-headphone-amp-preamp.html


----------



## logboy

alota said:


> before brexit if you are interested https://www.schiit-europe.com/index...ontinuitytm-modular-headphone-amp-preamp.html



no. https://www.schiit.co.uk/ is the UK distributor. not just interested for myself, generally too.

they posted on FB about it as revealed and have gone quiet since. should be resolved quicker than this, surely.


----------



## alota

logboy said:


> no. https://www.schiit.co.uk/ is the UK distributor. not just interested for myself, generally too.
> 
> they posted on FB about it as revealed and have gone quiet since. should be resolved quicker than this, surely.


I know. My link is eu distributor. Uk is still in the eu


----------



## vibin247

Gazny said:


> What makes the A3 better for this?



In comparison to my Valhalla 2, the Asgard 3 would give me better impedance matching with different headphones. The Valhalla 2 is still a great amp, but it pairs best with high impedance cans like those from Beyerdynamic and Sennheiser. I was getting OK performance with the Valhalla with my ATH-MSR7, but even with low gain used, I didn't have quite the volume range as I do with my Amiron Home. Plus I noticed better bass clarity and instrument separation when I paired the ATH-MSR7 with the Asgard 3.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

vibin247 said:


> In comparison to my Valhalla 2, the Asgard 3 would give me better impedance matching with different headphones. The Valhalla 2 is still a great amp, but it pairs best with high impedance cans like those from Beyerdynamic and Sennheiser. I was getting OK performance with the Valhalla with my ATH-MSR7, but even with low gain used, I didn't have quite the volume range as I do with my Amiron Home. Plus I noticed better bass clarity and instrument separation when I paired the ATH-MSR7 with the Asgard 3.



I always tell people there is no such thing as bad amp or bad headphones, its merely finding the right synergy between the two.  Glad you found yours finally!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 9, 2019)

There's defnitely bad headphones and amps, lol.

But I do mostly agree with that statement. Most headphones worth two cents are good in some form or other, and merely require people to give them a prolonged period of expereince to allow their ears to acclimate and adapt to a headphone's specific sound. This is why I will never really take impressions based off less than a day any real serious thought. There's so many factors, like personal biases, as well as psychological, and physiological states. I literally took that from my upcoming review of the Grado White. 

You can't see well in the dark when coming from a bright room, yet after some time, you can start making out the details. The same goes for ears. Merely one of many factors.


----------



## yeldarb17

Got my Asgard 3 this afternoon.  It is obviously quieter than the Magni 3 I had in place.  And, with just a little burn in, it seems to have a richer soundstage, as well as better control of the bass on my modded Fostex RP50.  I will let it burn in overnight.  As for right now, it is very nice.  Holly Cole's "Don't Smoke in Bed" sounds great .  Just wish I'd known there was another input board available, earlier.  That would have allowed a link to my turntable through my system's normal pre-amp.  Using a Modi 2 Uber D-S dac and my Onkyo cd as a transport.  I don't think the Asgard is much warmer than the dac.  I'll try my Senn 6xx tomorrow.


----------



## vibin247

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I always tell people there is no such thing as bad amp or bad headphones, its merely finding the right synergy between the two.  Glad you found yours finally!



Right! Horses for courses, as the old saying goes.


----------



## bequietjk

God.  The A3 would fit nicely on top of a Topping D70...


----------



## tonykaz

Dear Mr. Stoddard,

I've been an Owner and Lover of the Asgard 2 since it's original release.  I've always felt it to be as good sounding as my Elecrocompaniet gear ( Superb ).  Your Valhalla 2 with outstanding glass is even better ( Russian Tubes costing $400ish, phew ) .  

So, I'm a Schiit Fan and proponent of yours and especially your Company maintaining a high level of Integrity despite it's rather horrible name ( Can it too be up-graded ) ? 

You present a dam good argument for up-grading to Asgard 3 w/Multibit for $399 in a Grayish Mark Levinson sort of look.  I like it, certainly.  

But...

Power Switch stubbornly remains on the rear panel.  PaLeeeeeeezzzzzeee 

Despite your designs being outrageously cheap, they perform beautifully and they re-sell beautifully.  

Your Made in USA Company is remarkable, your staying in Business is easy on Chinesium sore Eyes.   

I love you lads.

I'm delighted to see you keeping up the dam good work.

Tony now in Tropical Venice Florida, recently of the Frozen North 

ps.  your admiring Reviewer Steve G. has Nelson Pass making informed comments on the incredibly long lifespans of Solid State Devices


----------



## logboy

alota said:


> I know. My link is eu distributor. Uk is still in the eu



i’m not interested in the EU. want to know about the UK distributor price and availability of asgard 3.


----------



## Hofy (Sep 10, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> Yeah, we should sell them. I've just been lazy about listing them. I'll add the analog input card as an option for $20 on Monday. Sorry for the oversight.



This is the news I have been waiting for.  I have a Modi MB that I use all 3 inputs on and a Mani for a MC cart.  I will be moving up to an Asgard 3 shortly, in black of course.


----------



## Alcophone

Analog card page is live: https://www.schiit.com/products/analog-card


----------



## RestlessZombi

logboy said:


> no. https://www.schiit.co.uk/ is the UK distributor. not just interested for myself, generally too.
> 
> they posted on FB about it as revealed and have gone quiet since. should be resolved quicker than this, surely.





alota said:


> I know. My link is eu distributor. Uk is still in the eu



Not to add any fuel to this fire, but if you try and buy from the EU site, there is no option for United Kingdom, Britain or Great Britain in the Address list. Since the UK has its own site and UK Based Supplier (Electromod), I believe its not possible to purchase from the EU site for UK delivery. Might be worth contacting Electromod to see if they have any answers. The EU site says that it's a 4 to 6 week Pre-Order so i don't believe it will be soon either way.


----------



## alota (Sep 10, 2019)

RestlessZombi said:


> Not to add any fuel to this fire, but if you try and buy from the EU site, there is no option for United Kingdom, Britain or Great Britain in the Address list. Since the UK has its own site and UK Based Supplier (Electromod), I believe its not possible to purchase from the EU site for UK delivery. Might be worth contacting Electromod to see if they have any answers. The EU site says that it's a 4 to 6 week Pre-Order so i don't believe it will be soon either way.


just for curiosity. explain me difference between Britain and Great Britain
Edit: for me Britain is in france


----------



## RestlessZombi

alota said:


> just for curiosity. explain me difference between Britain and Great Britain
> Edit: for me Britain is in france



The one in France is Brittany..

The difference between Britain and Great Britain is one starts with a "B" and the other a "G".. 

Technically though there is this....  "_*Here's where things get really confusing: Although commonly used as a colloquial shorthand for the UK, Britain is also a political entity that doesn't really exist anymore. We've established that Great Britain is the name of the island containing England, Scotland, and Wales, but "Britain" is really an archaic term for the Roman territory of Britannia, also called Britannia Major to distinguish it from Britannia Minor (the area of France now called Brittany). Scotland was never conquered by the Romans, so Britain—if you're being pedantic—refers only to England and Wales*._"


----------



## alota

RestlessZombi said:


> The one in France is Brittany..
> 
> The difference between Britain and Great Britain is one starts with a "B" and the other a "G"..
> 
> Technically though there is this....  "_*Here's where things get really confusing: Although commonly used as a colloquial shorthand for the UK, Britain is also a political entity that doesn't really exist anymore. We've established that Great Britain is the name of the island containing England, Scotland, and Wales, but "Britain" is really an archaic term for the Roman territory of Britannia, also called Britannia Major to distinguish it from Britannia Minor (the area of France now called Brittany). Scotland was never conquered by the Romans, so Britain—if you're being pedantic—refers only to England and Wales*._"


really thanks.I didn't know these differences.


----------



## Hofy

Any photos of how the internal LED looks?  Thanks


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Hofy said:


> Any photos of how the internal LED looks?  Thanks


 
It's just a small led light on the board inside the unit, you can see it through the vent from the top of the amp.


----------



## Hofy

Mani ATH 87 said:


> It's just a small led light on the board inside the unit, you can see it through the vent from the top of the amp.


Yep, read that. I was wondering if anyone had a pic in a dimly light room. Does the top give off any glow that might light up the shelf above it or the ceiling?


----------



## bequietjk

Looking forward to A3 vs THX 789 impressions


----------



## XERO1

Hofy said:


> Yep, read that. I was wondering if anyone had a pic in a dimly light room. Does the top give off any glow that might light up the shelf above it or the ceiling?


I'll take one tonight. 
It is just a single, fairly dim white LED that illuminates through most of the vent holes on the top. It's not bright enough to cause any shine-through that would hit the ceiling and be distracting.
One strange thing about it is that when you switch the Asgard 3 off, instead of the LED just instantly turning off like you would expect, it stays on and then _veeeery_ _slooooowly_ fades out, like its on a dimmer or something. Weird.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 10, 2019)

bequietjk said:


> Looking forward to A3 vs THX 789 impressions


Yeah, me too.

I heard the 789 at a meet once and thought it sounded a lot like the Jotenheim I once owned.

I directly compared it to my Lyr 2 I had there (from the same DAC) and while I thought the 789 was slightly more resolving, it came at the cost of sounding a little too analytical for me, especially because it would be something that I would be listening to all the time.

But if you are a recording engineer and are looking for an amp that you can use to analyse every little detail going on in a mix, the Jotenheim or the THX 789 (and also the just announced Monoprice 887 amp) are all excellent choices for that.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

XERO1 said:


> I'll take one tonight.
> It is just a single, fairly dim white LED that illuminates through most of the vent holes on the top. It's not bright enough to cause any shine-through that would hit the ceiling and be distracting.
> One strange thing about it is that when you switch the Asgard 3 off, instead of the LED just instantly turning off like you would expect, it stays on and then _veeeery_ _slooooowly_ fades out, like its on a dimmer or something. Weird.



Just the electricity draining out of the capacitors.


----------



## Charente (Sep 10, 2019)

alota said:


> just for curiosity. explain me difference between Britain and Great Britain
> Edit: for me Britain is in france





Do you mean Brittany ??!! ... or Bretagne in French


----------



## alota

Charente said:


> Do you mean Brittany ??!!


Sacre bleu oui monsieur. my doubt was because in italian Bretagna is a region of France and Gran Bretagna is UK. In portuguese is pratically the same Bretanha in France and Grã Bretanha Uk. So i don´t know the word Brittany. Sorry for the O.T.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN (Jan 28, 2021)

eh


----------



## greenarrow

Greetings ..

I'm planning to give my mobi3/magni3 to my son for his dorm use. My next choice is another Schiit  - Asgard 3. I'll be buying with the DAC as an extra. I've a DT880 Pro (250 ohm) and a ATH-M50x. Which is the phone for the Asgard 3? Do I need a special USB cable? 

Advice highly appreciated.


----------



## genck

You need a USB A male to B male cable, like this: https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-USB-2-0-Cable-Male/dp/B00NH11KIK


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Hofy said:


> Yep, read that. I was wondering if anyone had a pic in a dimly light room. Does the top give off any glow that might light up the shelf above it or the ceiling?


----------



## bequietjk

Not gonna lie.  I really like the glow.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Mani ATH 87 said:


>



it makes this image of little dots on my entire ceiling, I kind of like it as a night light lol


----------



## Hofy

Mani ATH 87 said:


>



Thanks.   That is what I was hoping for.  Mine will be on a shelf and I should easily see that even in the day time.


----------



## Baten

caenlenfromOCN said:


> 789 is just another example of the ZEOS hype train. my starving student amp only cost $145 to make and it DESTROYS 789. lol it's so sad it makes me want to cry.  Zeos is just a paid shill, it's a shame he has ripple effects in this community. money always corrupts though, so yeah.


The 789 sounds really quite good to many ... also SE/Bal in SE/Bal out ... what's not to like.
I do wonder about A3 vs 789 comparison though.


----------



## Grieg

Hi

Im ordering the Asgard 3 to power my HD800 headphones. Quick question for the community, im currently using this https://www.amazon.com/Denon-DA-300...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00IAVRW5M  as my DAC. Would going for a new DAC with the Asgard3 give me any performance increase? I have no idea how to compare the specs to make any judgement? Also any thought on the Asgard3 for the HD800?


----------



## Baten (Sep 11, 2019)

Grieg said:


> Hi
> 
> Im ordering the Asgard 3 to power my HD800 headphones. Quick question for the community, im currently using this https://www.amazon.com/Denon-DA-300USB-Resolution-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00IAVRW5M?SubscriptionId=14H876SFAKFS0EHBYQ02&tag=hubacct2330-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00IAVRW5M  as my DAC. Would going for a new DAC with the Asgard3 give me any performance increase? I have no idea how to compare the specs to make any judgement? Also any thought on the Asgard3 for the HD800?


Modi 3 would be a cheap upgrade. The chip used in the Denon is a little dated. There's probably plenty of DAC options but modi seems like a safe bet for little money.
Imo upgrade worthiness headpones>>amp>>dac with the dac the most subtle difference so imo, don't go too crazy.

Of course you can try the Denon first before splurging, or simply try modi3 and send it back if you notice little difference. Other options, grace sdac, airist rdac. Perhaps bifrost...


----------



## Grieg

Baten said:


> Modi 3 would be a cheap upgrade. The chip used in the Denon is a little dated. There's probably plenty of DAC options but modi seems like a safe bet for little money.
> Imo upgrade worthiness headpones>>amp>>dac with the dac the most subtle difference so imo, don't go too crazy.
> 
> Of course you can try the Denon first before splurging, or simply try modi3 and send it back if you notice little difference. Other options, grace sdac, airist rdac. Perhaps bifrost...



Thank you.  Im currently using the Vali1 as my amp, so maybe I will first introduce the Asgard3 and see if I can hear a performance increase from that (if I cant, a new DAC probably wount make a difference, as im the problem) and then go for the Modi once I have a new base line.


----------



## greenarrow

Looks OK to me. Not that bright. Still, I prefer the usual position of the power-on led.


----------



## tafens

Grieg said:


> Thank you.  Im currently using the Vali1 as my amp, so maybe I will first introduce the Asgard3 and see if I can hear a performance increase from that (if I cant, a new DAC probably wount make a difference, as im the problem) and then go for the Modi once I have a new base line.



You could go for the multibit dac card, at $200 extra as an option when ordering Asgard. The card by itself, or the equivalent Modi Multibit is $250. But cards cannot be used with Vali of course.


----------



## XERO1

Here's a pic of my rig in the dark.

The white LED on the right is from my Modi MB, which isn't as bright as the LEDs that were on earlier Schiit products.

The glow from the Asgard 3 is pretty dim by comparison.

I can tell in the other pic were the light is being projected on the wall, that the exposure of the pic is exaggerating the brightness you would actually see with your eyes.

I had a similar problem when I was trying to take my pic. I took me a while to get a pic looking close to how it looked in real life.


----------



## ev666il (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm considering the Asgard 3 as a potential upgrade from my stack (Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber.)

A few questions:


Is the 4490 DAC module essentially the same as what's in my Modi 2 (i.e. I shouldn't be expecting any improvements over what I already own should I go for that option)?
This might be more of a question for @Jason Stoddard - In your Schiit Happened thread, you mention that the main advantage of a True Multibit DAC is the ability to retrieve the original samples. You then list an objection along the lines of "music recorded nowadays goes through delta sigma ADC anyway", to which you reply that music recorded with multibit ADC is still around. Now, most of the music I listen to is fairly modern (i.e. from the late 90s on)—would a True Multibit DAC still benefit me in this case (I assume 99% of metal music recorded in the 2000s went through delta-sigma ADC)?
How is channel imbalance on the Asgard 3? My Magni 2 Uber can already easily drive my Focal Elegia to uncomfortable levels of sound pressure in low gain, and Asgard 3 is a more powerful amp; I would probably use it in low gain at all times and keep the knob to 1/4 or lower.
Appreciate this is very subjective, but do you think an Asgard 3 (regardless of the chosen DAC card) would be a significant improvement over my current stack? Or should I just shoot for the Jotunheim?


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there,
I am wondering if anyone tested Asgard 3 fed by Chord Mojo. Hope this question is allowed here  
I ' d like to give it a try and possibly get a Loki as well.
Dont really know if its neccesary for my open Aeons or my other dynamic cans, but it should be fun to finetune the sound signiture and having plenty of power to spare for future phones, since my mojo has more than enough power for the Aeons, yet I am still interested how it sounds. 

Cheers


----------



## tafens

ev666il said:


> Is the 4490 DAC module essentially the same as what's in my Modi 2 (i.e. I shouldn't be expecting any improvements over what I already own should I go for that option)?



The Modi2 had the AKM4396 chip first, then changed to AKM4490 later on. If yours is the 4396 then yes the card is most probably better. If it is the 4490, then the card could still be marginally better as it is a later design and will be driven by a beefier power supply in the Asgard than the Modi.



ev666il said:


> This might be more of a question for @Jason Stoddard - In your Schiit Happened thread, you mention that the main advantage of a True Multibit DAC is the ability to retrieve the original samples. You then list an objection along the lines of "music recorded nowadays goes through delta sigma ADC anyway", to which you reply that music recorded with multibit ADC is still around. Now, most of the music I listen to is fairly modern (i.e. from the late 90s on)—would a True Multibit DAC still benefit me in this case (I assume 99% of metal music recorded in the 2000s went through delta-sigma ADC)?



Interesting observation. To me, subjectively of course, multibit DACs (Modi multibit, Multibit card) still sound better than D/S (Modi2).



ev666il said:


> How is channel imbalance on the Asgard 3? My Magni 2 Uber can already easily drive my Focal Elegia to uncomfortable levels of sound pressure in low gain, and Asgard 3 is a more powerful amp; I would probably use it in low gain at all times and keep the knob to 1/4 or lower.



My Asgard is still out on delivery, so can’t say for certain. However, it probably uses the same pot as Lyr3, and to me, on the Lyr3, channel imbalance is not audible even at the lowest volume. On the Magni2U/Magni3 I could begin to hear imbalance just below 8 o’clock, becoming more pronounced going lower. This is using my HD6XX headphones. My preferred listening level is around 9 o’clock on all of my Schiit amps (low gain on Magni, high gain on Lyr3), definitely no imbalance there.



ev666il said:


> Appreciate this is very subjective, but do you think an Asgard 3 (regardless of the chosen DAC card) would be a significant improvement over my current stack? Or should I just shoot for the Jotunheim?



Yes, I think Asgard would be an improvement over Magni2U and Modi2. For me, the step from Magni2U and Modi2U to Magni3 and ModiMB was a definite improvement, and so was the step from Magni3 and ModiMB to Lyr3 with Multibit card. The Asgard uses the same Continuity design as Lyr3 (albeit without the tube) so I definitely think the Asgard would be an improvement over Magni2U. I say think because I haven’t listened for myself yet, but I really don’t see how it could not be.


----------



## Shane D

Do any of the people with the Asgard 3's have any experience with Burson amps? 
I have a Burson Fun-Classic and am thinking about replacing it. I like the Burson sound, but I use a Schiit Loki so the sound can be "adjusted".

Shane D


----------



## Grieg

tafens said:


> You could go for the multibit dac card, at $200 extra as an option when ordering Asgard. The card by itself, or the equivalent Modi Multibit is $250. But cards cannot be used with Vali of course.



Thx. $200 extra might be to much right now, but I am tempted by going for the 4490 DAC


----------



## treecloud

Mani ATH 87 said:


> How will I know if something is off by doing this? If I notice a difference in how the switch feels turning on and off?


Sorry for the delay.

You won't necessarily know anything by doing this. But you may, and it's worth doing IMO. Best way to do is remove all cables from the back, and holding in one hand "exercise" the switch fairly rapidly. Is it clicking into place solidly in both directions? Then you probably haven't learned anything.

Seems to me the problem is very likely one of 3 things: mechanical fault, electrical (contact surface) fault, or perhaps you have been too gentle when manipulating the switch.


----------



## RB2021 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello all.  First post here!

I'm struggling to decide between the Asgard 3 with 4490 dac and something like the Topping D50S + a JDS Labs Atom.  These will be my first ever DAC/AMP purchases and I intend to drive my Grado 125i + AT50s.  I understand that these are both easy to drive headphones but I could expand the collection in time.  I'm hoping to hear these headphones "open up" a little or provide a bit more resolution, sound stage and all the other things we try to describe HiFi with.  I know I shouldn't expect miracles but I think the time is right to buy a DAC and Amp because it's chicken or egg if I want to buy harder to drive cans.


Asgard Likes:

A E S T H E T I C - The Asgard 3 looks fantastic and will integrate into my desk set up well.  I LOVE the Schiit style and build quality.

All in one -  Something about having one box just seems a little cleaner.  I don't have a great amount of space but similar to the last point, I feel like the unit will be heavy enough to not slide around when plugging things in.
Cheaper - After shipping and taxes Asgard 3 ends up being slightly cheaper.  I haven't tallied it yet but probably a good $30-$40 bucks is my guesstimate right now.
Integrated PSU - I don't know for sure but it looks like the power supply is contained inside the unit.  This means I'm getting a single thick power cable vs two bricks. 

Test Drive - I can try it out and if I decide I can't tell the difference between a nice amp and my admittedly very satisfying sounding MOBO, I can send it back. (No really, Z-97-A by Asus had a ton of refinement and separate amps for front panel and rear.  It blows the door off most of my Aux jacks on all my devices.  75% is ear damaging with the Grados.)

D50S/ATOM Likes:

More Input Functions - The D50S can accept SPDIF, Optical, AND Bluetooth with a variety of high quality codecs.  This will be nice if I want to switch over to my phone or If I want to plug a console into my DAC.  Great features that I can see myself using.

Measurements -  PLEASE! I am not trying to start a war in this thread, but if we take the advice of the measuring inclined folks, this combo performs better on some metrics that may or may not be significant within the scope of human hearing.  I don't know what to think here, but I am inclined to believe in things I can measure.  

Less Power Hungry - The Asgard 3 is rated for 30w on Schiit's website. Asgard 2 was known for being a toasty piece of kit.  Looking at the power supplies for this stack it should consume less than half of the Asgard 3.  I like my electronics to be efficient and cool as my living space is usually too warm and electricity ain't free.


So there's all my thinking.  I'm interested to know what you all think and if you think that the Schiit gear will sound substantially better than the alternative or visa versa.  I'm concerned I won't be able to hear the difference between the new gear and my motherboard audio without a more resistant set of cans.
I'm leaning towards Schiit but its a super close call right now because the extra inputs on the Topping DAC are a great feature. I would not consider going with the Schiit Modi for the extra inputs.  If I go for two boxes I'm getting the D50S/Atom.


----------



## rascalion

My Asgard 3 has been on since Monday. It only gets slightly warm to the touch. The old Asgard 2 you could fry an egg. I really enjoy it and it looks great on my desk at work.


----------



## HifiRED

RB2021 said:


> Hello all.  First post here!
> 
> I'm struggling to decide between the Asgard 3 with 4490 dac and something like the Topping D50S + a JDS Labs Atom.  These will be my first ever DAC/AMP purchases and I intend to drive my Grado 125i + AT50s.  I understand that these are both easy to drive headphones but I could expand the collection in time.  I'm hoping to hear these headphones "open up" a little or provide a bit more resolution, sound stage and all the other things we try to describe HiFi with.  I know I shouldn't expect miracles but I think the time is right to buy a DAC and Amp because it's chicken or egg if I want to buy harder to drive cans.
> 
> ...




I'm kind of in the same boat. I really feel like the Asgard 3 on paper seems to be the golden ticket for me but I can't decide between the DAC options. Leaning towards multibit though as I haven't heard much argument for the 4490.


----------



## Shane D

rascalion said:


> My Asgard 3 has been on since Monday. It only gets slightly warm to the touch. The old Asgard 2 you could fry an egg. I really enjoy it and it looks great on my desk at work.



How would you compare the sound vs each one?

Shane D


----------



## Snowpuppy77 (Sep 12, 2019)

RB2021 said:


> Hello all.  First post here!
> 
> I'm struggling to decide between the Asgard 3 with 4490 dac and something like the Topping D50S + a JDS Labs Atom.  These will be my first ever DAC/AMP purchases and I intend to drive my Grado 125i + AT50s.  I understand that these are both easy to drive headphones but I could expand the collection in time.  I'm hoping to hear these headphones "open up" a little or provide a bit more resolution, sound stage and all the other things we try to describe HiFi with.  I know I shouldn't expect miracles but I think the time is right to buy a DAC and Amp because it's chicken or egg if I want to buy harder to drive cans.
> 
> ...



Yes those features like bluetooth are nice but they do not equate to better sound quality and sometimes compromise sound quality of the other inputs.  Better sounding amps often use more energy due to a higher class A bias.  Asgard 3 is a great bargain if sound quality for the money is your biggest priority.  A little extra electricity is more affordable when the Asgard 3 is so inexpensive.  I have a pair of Grado RS1 and they sound great on my Asgard 2.  No doubt your Grados will sound great on an Asgard 3.  The Asgard 3 will never leave class A with Grados.  The low impedance Grados respond very well to a low output impedance and high current.

If you want measurements go to the Schiit Website and look under Specs and see the link (APx555 Report for Asgard 3) at the bottom:

https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/Schiit Amp APx555 Standard Test Suite_ Asgard 3.pdf

If you can afford it get the Multibit DAC card.  The Multibit does not measure as well as the 4490 DAC but it sounds significantly better.  Keep in mind that a component can measure well and still sound bad.  The Multibit is not colored or innacurate in sound.  Just more real, natural, and dimensional.  Multibit is closed form and never looses any of the original sample unlike delta sigma.

Wish you the best.  Happy listening!


----------



## Snowpuppy77

HifiRED said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat. I really feel like the Asgard 3 on paper seems to be the golden ticket for me but I can't decide between the DAC options. Leaning towards multibit though as I haven't heard much argument for the 4490.



Multibit is worth the extra money.  Getting neither and pairing the Asgard 3 with the Bifrost 2 is worth the extra money IMO.  Though Asgard 3 is inexpensive it is still worthy to be paired with the Bifrost 2.  Heard the Asgard 3 at RMAF and I was very impressed.  IMO sonic upgrade over the Asgard 2.


----------



## RB2021 (Sep 12, 2019)

rascalion said:


> My Asgard 3 has been on since Monday. It only gets slightly warm to the touch. The old Asgard 2 you could fry an egg. I really enjoy it and it looks great on my desk at work.



Thank you that is good to know.  You are confirming what some other people have stated and I feel as if I have enough opinions on this now to trust it won't be an amp / grilled cheese maker.  Schiit's own website claims if you are looking for a DAC that runs cool look elsewhere but I guess that's just to satisfy the Class A purists who expect an Asgard 2 follow up to behave similarly.




Snowpuppy77 said:


> Yes those features like bluetooth are nice but they do not equate to better sound quality and sometimes compromise sound quality of the other inputs.  Better sounding amps often use more energy due to a higher class A bias.  Asgard 3 is a great bargain if sound quality for the money is your biggest priority.  A little extra electricity is more affordable when the Asgard 3 is so inexpensive.  I have a pair of Grado RS1 and they sound great on my Asgard 2.  No doubt your Grados will sound great on an Asgard 3.  The Asgard 3 will never leave class A with Grados.  The low impedance Grados respond very well to a low output impedance and high current.
> 
> If you want measurements go to the Schiit Website and look under Specs and see the link (APx555 Report for Asgard 3) at the bottom:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input.  Useful stuff. I have some thoughts though.
I have heard good things about the topping dacs and while bluetooth might not provide the best quality, I use LDAC every day at work in my Sony XM2s and I find it quite good compared to older codecs.  I can tell when the headphones are using the inferior SBC codec that plagued old bluetooth devices but LDAC sounds transparent.  I also can't often tell the difference between my 320kb LAME MP3s and FLAC.  I don't expect that the addition of bluetooth would damage the quality of the other digital inputs in a significant way for my needs.  If the bluetooth feature allows me to switch between my phone and computer quickly it could prove quite useful. 

I am still skeptical that multibit is worth another $100 for my needs and budget.  I'm absolutely not trying to open up the whole can of worms there but lets just say there are strongly varying opinions on it's value.  Without getting to demo it myself, I'd prefer to either wait for more community consensus before I spend extra on it.  I'm interested in something simple and neutral on a budget for my first system.  Then I plan to branch out into tubes and multibit when I have more money to play with.   I'd also of course love to demo a Bifrost 2 but that's way out of my budget and I think I'd prefer to spend that imaginary future money on some more headphones.  But hey If I win the powerball lottery I'll have a bifrost 2 sent to my door with next day shipping.


----------



## starence

RB2021 said:


> I am still skeptical that multibit is worth another $100 for my needs and budget. I'm absolutely not trying to open up the whole can of worms there but lets just say there are strongly varying opinions on it's value. Without getting to demo it myself, I'd prefer to either wait for more community consensus before I spend extra on it. I'm interested in something simple and neutral on a budget for my first system. Then I plan to branch out into tubes and multibit when I have more money to play with.



Yeah, if you're not sure what your preference is, I think the 4490 is a safer choice.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

treecloud said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> You won't necessarily know anything by doing this. But you may, and it's worth doing IMO. Best way to do is remove all cables from the back, and holding in one hand "exercise" the switch fairly rapidly. Is it clicking into place solidly in both directions? Then you probably haven't learned anything.
> 
> Seems to me the problem is very likely one of 3 things: mechanical fault, electrical (contact surface) fault, or perhaps you have been too gentle when manipulating the switch.



I tried this and didn't notice anything. The switch flips and feels normal each time, I couldn't notice any issue. I can't seem to reproduce the issue now at all, so no idea what was/is happening.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Shane D said:


> How would you compare the sound vs each one?
> 
> Shane D



The Asgard 2 is warmer sounding, more of a smooth presentation, less resolving.

The Asgard 3 is more neutral, a touch brighter and more detailed, more resolving.

The A3 for me is an improvement over the A2, it's a better technical performer. Some people may still prefer that warmer sound of the A2 though.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

starence said:


> Yeah, if you're not sure what your preference is, I think the 4490 is a safer choice.



Agree if $100 is that big of a concern the go with the 4490.


RB2021 said:


> Thank you that is good to know.  You are confirming what some other people have stated and I feel as if I have enough opinions on this now to trust it won't be an amp / grilled cheese maker.  Schiit's own website claims if you are looking for a DAC that runs cool look elsewhere but I guess that's just to satisfy the Class A purists who expect an Asgard 2 follow up to behave similarly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If an extra $100 is that much of a concern then definitely go for the 4490.


----------



## cjc

Mani ATH 87 said:


> The Asgard 2 is warmer sounding, more of a smooth presentation, less resolving.
> 
> The Asgard 3 is more neutral, a touch brighter and more detailed, more resolving.
> 
> The A3 for me is an improvement over the A2, it's a better technical performer. Some people may still prefer that warmer sound of the A2 though.


Are you kinda saying the A2 is more "tube amp sounding" while the A3 is more "Solid State amp sounding" ?


----------



## Shane D

Mani ATH 87 said:


> The Asgard 2 is warmer sounding, more of a smooth presentation, less resolving.
> 
> The Asgard 3 is more neutral, a touch brighter and more detailed, more resolving.
> 
> The A3 for me is an improvement over the A2, it's a better technical performer. Some people may still prefer that warmer sound of the A2 though.



Thanks for the feedback.

Shane D


----------



## rascalion (Sep 13, 2019)

RB2021 said:


> Thank you that is good to know.  You are confirming what some other people have stated and I feel as if I have enough opinions on this now to trust it won't be an amp / grilled cheese maker.  Schiit's own website claims if you are looking for a DAC that runs cool look elsewhere but I guess that's just to satisfy the Class A purists who expect an Asgard 2 follow up to behave similarly.



Just a note that I'm feeding it with a Modi 3 which is comparable to the AK4490 card. I haven't had the opportunity to sample a multibit option yet, but if you've never heard it you won't miss it  I can confirm that my combo sounds amazing. Someday I may upgrade to a Multibit card or Bifrost 2.



Mani ATH 87 said:


> The Asgard 2 is warmer sounding, more of a smooth presentation, less resolving.
> 
> The Asgard 3 is more neutral, a touch brighter and more detailed, more resolving.
> 
> The A3 for me is an improvement over the A2, it's a better technical performer. Some people may still prefer that warmer sound of the A2 though.



I agree. Although when I had my A2, I was comparing to a Magni 3 and the same was largely true.
There's a case for having both an A2 and A3 as they do sound very different.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

cjc said:


> Are you kinda saying the A2 is more "tube amp sounding" while the A3 is more "Solid State amp sounding" ?



I don't own any tube amps and don't have much experience with them so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Snowpuppy77

Mani ATH 87 said:


> The Asgard 2 is warmer sounding, more of a smooth presentation, less resolving.
> 
> The Asgard 3 is more neutral, a touch brighter and more detailed, more resolving.
> 
> The A3 for me is an improvement over the A2, it's a better technical performer. Some people may still prefer that warmer sound of the A2 though.



That was my impression as well.  Asgard 3 also having a more open sound stage.  Asgard 3 is still a smooth sounding amp.


----------



## strider1007

Took the plunge yesterday, the EU distributor site usually says an item is in stock, or not...  Turns out ready to order now means ready to pre-order, estimated delivery in 4 to 6 weeks... Big bummer... 

Jason ! 

Any chance of speeding european deliveries up a bit ?  I really want it yesterday, not late october...


----------



## airwhale

strider1007 said:


> Turns out ready to order now means ready to pre-order, estimated delivery in 4 to 6 weeks... Big bummer...



Yeah, I know the feeling. I have my order in too, since a week or so back - guess they are collecting orders across EU so they can fill up a container  Good thing is they can't delay more than, I believe max 6 weeks, before they would need to refund the money due to an EU regulation. The distributor will surely opt for keeping the cash and delivering the product if at all possible.

At this point, we can only hope for an early delivery. (At least, it will be an early Christmas come late October.)


/Tormod


----------



## moriez

ProAudio Italia is on Schiit's distributors list. I doubt their situation is any different but you could ask them.


----------



## HifiRED

Is there a recommendation for USB cable for the A3?


----------



## alota

HifiRED said:


> Is there a recommendation for USB cable for the A3?


You have recommendation on schiit website


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm thinking on buying the Asgard 3 with the Dac module (not sure if MB) to drive my HD660s which I'm using directly from my desktop PC with a creative sound blaster RX, and sometimes directly from my Galaxy S9 smartphone (yeah..)

Do you think it will match well with these headphones?

I usually like soft/relaxed sound, not much a treble happy guy.


----------



## strider1007

I'm using the HD660S . Now with the Vali 2 and the modi-multibit.  

However I won't be able to seriously comment untill I get to use the Asgard3.. Unfortunately the arrival is about to take 4 to 6 weeks.. So hang in there, and let me get back to you..

Jason, c'mon man.. six weeks..


----------



## KukoCL

strider1007 said:


> I'm using the HD660S . Now with the Vali 2 and the modi-multibit.
> 
> However I won't be able to seriously comment untill I get to use the Asgard3.. Unfortunately the arrival is about to take 4 to 6 weeks.. So hang in there, and let me get back to you..
> 
> Jason, c'mon man.. six weeks..


That's cool, ty man. And I'm buying from Chile, so I'll have to wait anyway like 2 months or more because the customs here are very lazy..


----------



## starence

KukoCL said:


> I'm thinking on buying the Asgard 3 with the Dac module (not sure if MB) to drive my HD660s which I'm using directly from my desktop PC with a creative sound blaster RX, and sometimes directly from my Galaxy S9 smartphone (yeah..)
> 
> Do you think it will match well with these headphones?
> 
> I usually like soft/relaxed sound, not much a treble happy guy.



It would likely be a good match with the 660S, great synergy with the 650. Also, it's neutral enough that it should pair well with most headphones. Asgard 3 is smooth, with relaxed highs, but I wouldn't call it soft. Amazing amp.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 15, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> I'm thinking on buying the Asgard 3 with the Dac module (not sure if MB) to drive my HD660s which I'm using directly from my desktop PC with a creative sound blaster RX, and sometimes directly from my Galaxy S9 smartphone (yeah..)
> 
> Do you think it will match well with these headphones?
> 
> I usually like soft/relaxed sound, not much a treble happy guy.



Should go well. I got last week a HD6XX (650) and I was pairing with the Asus Xonar Essenc STX. THe sound was not quite there yet (kinda thin I guess?), and I thought that was for lack of power, although specswise it should be able to handle it fine in theory. So I ordered earlier today a black Asgard 3 with the 4490 dac. I've read here and there that the Multibit dac is not worth that much, so I didn't wanna add another US100. I'm curious to know how well it goes with the 660s. I've had a HD700 being fed from the STX card, but I had to heavily equalize it (via APO64) to be able to enjoy, otherwise I couldn't stand the freaking trebble on that thing. The wonders of getting a job, now I get to afford my weird schiit. I think this cheap audiophile solution I got myself will prove quite nice. After the pads and headband on the HD700 got all destroyed even being taken care of, I don't see myself spending close to a 1000 Canadian gold (back in the day, that was the price) on stuff that deteriorates no matter what. Although I'd love to try a Focal Utopia on a Blue Hawaii once just for the sake of getting to know if no money boundaries really bring you the ultimate punch (which I doubt).


----------



## senorx12562

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Should go well. I got last week a HD6XX (650) and I was pairing with the Asus Xonar Essenc STX. THe sound was not quite there yet (kinda thin I guess?), and I thought that was for lack of power, although specswise it should be able to handle it fine in theory. So I ordered earlier today a black Asgard 3 with the 4490 dac. I've read here and there that the Multibit dac is not worth that much, so I didn't wanna add another US100. I'm curious to know how well it goes with the 660s. I've had a HD700 being fed from the STX card, but I had to heavily equalize it (via APO64) to be able to enjoy, otherwise I couldn't stand the freaking trebble on that thing. The wonders of getting a job, now I get to afford my weird schiit. I think this cheap audiophile solution I got myself will prove quite nice. After the pads and headband on the HD700 got all destroyed even being taken care of, I don't see myself spending close to a 1000 Canadian gold (back in the day, that was the price) on stuff that deteriorates no matter what. Although I'd love to try a Focal Utopia on a Blue Hawaii once just for the sake of getting to know if no money boundaries really bring you the ultimate punch (which I doubt).




I would humbly suggest that if you ever have the chance to try a Blue Hawaii, you do so with an electrostatic hp instead of a dynamic.


----------



## KukoCL

RB2021 said:


> I am still skeptical that multibit is worth another $100 for my needs and budget.  I'm absolutely not trying to open up the whole can of worms there but lets just say there are strongly varying opinions on it's value.  Without getting to demo it myself, I'd prefer to either wait for more community consensus before I spend extra on it.  I'm interested in something simple and neutral on a budget for my first system.  Then I plan to branch out into tubes and multibit when I have more money to play with.   I'd also of course love to demo a Bifrost 2 but that's way out of my budget and I think I'd prefer to spend that imaginary future money on some more headphones.  But hey If I win the powerball lottery I'll have a bifrost 2 sent to my door with next day shipping.



I'm kinda new with audio gear, and I bought a Little Dot MK2 tube amplifier with Russian tubes recommended from one thread here to amp my HD650, and I never could tell any difference between using the tube amp or directly from my creative soundblaster RX card from my desktop PC at matched volumes. Both says supports up to 600ohm headphones but the tube amp started to distort baddly over 60% volume in the knob while the creative was plenty of power without distortion.

I sold it. Not trying to be an ass, just giving my own experience with tubes. I hope if you dive there anyway, you have better results.


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 15, 2019)

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Should go well. I got last week a HD6XX (650) and I was pairing with the Asus Xonar Essenc STX. THe sound was not quite there yet (kinda thin I guess?), and I thought that was for lack of power, although specswise it should be able to handle it fine in theory. So I ordered earlier today a black Asgard 3 with the 4490 dac. I've read here and there that the Multibit dac is not worth that much, so I didn't wanna add another US100. I'm curious to know how well it goes with the 660s. I've had a HD700 being fed from the STX card, but I had to heavily equalize it (via APO64) to be able to enjoy, otherwise I couldn't stand the freaking trebble on that thing. The wonders of getting a job, now I get to afford my weird schiit. I think this cheap audiophile solution I got myself will prove quite nice. After the pads and headband on the HD700 got all destroyed even being taken care of, I don't see myself spending close to a 1000 Canadian gold (back in the day, that was the price) on stuff that deteriorates no matter what. Although I'd love to try a Focal Utopia on a Blue Hawaii once just for the sake of getting to know if no money boundaries really bring you the ultimate punch (which I doubt).


I had the HD6XX too, while it was good, it always lacked something that I couldn't tell (the thin sound you said maybe), and tried to improve it with more and more gear.

I finally sold my tube amp and the HD6XX, and bought the HD660S. The sound is completely in other level, even connected to poor gear (like directly to my Galaxy S9+), no regrets there :3


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

KukoCL said:


> I had the HD6XX too, while it was good, it always lacked something that I couldn't tell (the thin sound you said maybe), and tried to improve it with more and more gear.
> 
> I finally sold my tube amp and the HD6XX, and bought the HD660S. The sound is completely in other level, even connected to poor gear (like directly to my Galaxy S9+), no regrets there :3


I never tried the 660S, but I wanna go out to a meeting and grab the Asgard 3. It is very possible I'll get to try it since it's quite a popular pair of cans. I read they are more bright than the 650, and that's the opposite of what I want. Remember that I'm coming from a HD700, so I now have repulse for bright headphones because of it (as an example, I'd stay the hell outta of an HD800's way).


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

senorx12562 said:


> I would humbly suggest that if you ever have the chance to try a Blue Hawaii, you do so with an electrostatic hp instead of a dynamic.


Will definitely keep that in mind. The STAX SR-009 should be an excellent match to the blue hawaii then. I would most definitely never spend that crazy amount of cash on a setup, since we're looking at over USD10k worth of gear.


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 15, 2019)

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I never tried the 660S, but I wanna go out to a meeting and grab the Asgard 3. It is very possible I'll get to try it since it's quite a popular pair of cans. I read they are more bright than the 650, and that's the opposite of what I want. Remember that I'm coming from a HD700, so I now have repulse for bright headphones because of it (as an example, I'd stay the hell outta of an HD800's way).


I thought the same of the brightness, that's why I was trying tube amps and warm tubes with my HD6XX. All I can say is it sounds more clear, a lot more resolving and still good and deep bass. Could be great if you can try them. It was a very good improvement for me.


----------



## bequietjk

I love how active this thread is.  I'm definitely considering the Asgard 3.  My purpose will be to use for music/audio production.  I have an Archel Pro on the way and hopefully it'll get the job done, but if I need more power then I'm looking to the A3 or the up and coming Monolith 887.


----------



## HifiRED

Someone mentioned earlier about the Unison USB being added I think. Is this happening? Also would there be any problem connecting the A3 to a powered USB hub?


----------



## RB2021

HifiRED said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about the Unison USB being added I think. Is this happening? Also would there be any problem connecting the A3 to a powered USB hub?



They are making cards compatible with Yggrasil, Gungnir, and Bifrost 1 I think first.  He said that those would be available in January.  Cards for Jot, Lyr and Asgard wouldn't be available for a year out at least. I got the impression that they aren't being worked on yet and given the fact that they are putting out a fire with the turn table right now I wouldn't hold my breath for them.


----------



## KukoCL

Shane D said:


> Do any of the people with the Asgard 3's have any experience with Burson amps?
> I have a Burson Fun-Classic and am thinking about replacing it. I like the Burson sound, but I use a Schiit Loki so the sound can be "adjusted".
> 
> Shane D


This is very interesting to me too. I'v tried a burson amp once (can't remember the model) and i loved the soft sound signature. But i'm looking for a one piece solution, like Asgard 3 + Dac module.


----------



## Baten

KukoCL said:


> This is very interesting to me too. I'v tried a burson amp once (can't remember the model) and i loved the soft sound signature. But i'm looking for a one piece solution, like Asgard 3 + Dac module.


So basically Burson Playmate ?


----------



## ev666il

Has anybody had a chance to compare the multibit DAC module to the Modi Multibit DAC? Do they sound the same? Or would it be better to do Modi Multibit + Asgard 3, SQ-wise?


----------



## senorx12562

I have not heard the MB module in the Asgard, but with Jotunheim, the Modi MB via usb is noticeably clearer/better with my ears and gear than the MB module in the Jot. Further improvement is available with the Modi via coax which isn't an option with the module. If it were me, unless a single box and no interconnects is a requirement, I would spend the extra 50 just for the additional inputs, let alone any increase in sq. Hope that helps.


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 16, 2019)

ev666il said:


> Has anybody had a chance to compare the multibit DAC module to the Modi Multibit DAC? Do they sound the same? Or would it be better to do Modi Multibit + Asgard 3, SQ-wise?


There is a review in Z reviews' YouTube where he leaves links to output audios recorded from the different schiit dacs. The only one that sounds different to me is the modi multibit, which sounds more brilliant. I couldn't tell if better, but that's just me.

Edit: 

Okay, it's just the modi multibit and other 2 different dacs. But the only one that sounds different to me is the multibit. (You can download the audio samples in the video description)


----------



## XERO1

senorx12562 said:


> I would spend the extra 50 just for the additional inputs, let alone any increase in sq. Hope that helps.


Actually, they are now both the same price ($250). But you will still need a decent RCA cable (Audioquest Tower or Evergreen are really good for the money) for the Modi.
Personally, I love the versatility of having the 3 inputs on my Modi Multibit.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

KukoCL said:


> I thought the same of the brightness, that's why I was trying tube amps and warm tubes with my HD6XX. All I can say is it sounds more clear, a lot more resolving and still good and deep bass. Could be great if you can try them. It was a very good improvement for me.



Did you mean you were trying tube amps on the 6XX or 660S? Because the 6XX doesn't sound bright to me. And weird enough, after about 5 or 6 hours of listening, the thin sound that I was hearing got much better. Still using the sound card. "Burn in" does happen in my opinion, because I felt that before (or I think I did)... but never so fast. I'm really excited to get my hands on the new amp/dac, but it'll arrive later in the week. Not sure if I read here on one of your commentaries or somebody else's, about not hearing much any from their sound card and new amp, but it would the bummer of the year considering the CAD535ish it will cost me after border taxes and the hefty shipping cost.


----------



## KukoCL

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Did you mean you were trying tube amps on the 6XX or 660S? Because the 6XX doesn't sound bright to me. And weird enough, after about 5 or 6 hours of listening, the thin sound that I was hearing got much better. Still using the sound card. "Burn in" does happen in my opinion, because I felt that before (or I think I did)... but never so fast. I'm really excited to get my hands on the new amp/dac, but it'll arrive later in the week. Not sure if I read here on one of your commentaries or somebody else's, about not hearing much any from their sound card and new amp, but it would the bummer of the year considering the CAD535ish it will cost me after border taxes and the hefty shipping cost.


I meant I was scared of the brighter sound of the 660S, because I had the HD6XX and I liked it's warm sound. I was using a tube amp (Little Dot MKii) with some Russian tubes, but in blind tests I did never hear any tonal difference between using the tube amp or the integrated headphones amp in my PC soundcard (soundblaster RX). So I sold the amp and HD6XX after a year of use to give a try on the 660S in a 40% off deal.

Nowadays I'm using them directly in the soundblaster and checking the Asgard 3 as a possible buy.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

KukoCL said:


> I meant I was scared of the brighter sound of the 660S, because I had the HD6XX and I liked it's warm sound. I was using a tube amp (Little Dot MKii) with some Russian tubes, but in blind tests I did never hear any tonal difference between using the tube amp or the integrated headphones amp in my PC soundcard (soundblaster RX). So I sold the amp and HD6XX after a year of use to give a try on the 660S in a 40% off deal.
> 
> Nowadays I'm using them directly in the soundblaster and checking the Asgard 3 as a possible buy.



I've never tried tube amps myself, but according to what I've read they are supposed to colour the sound in a warmer way that relates to vinyls. There is so much bias in the audiophile community that you really gotta try things for yourself and come out with your own conclusions. I do hope that the Asgard will bring out what I expected from the 6XX in the first place.


----------



## Rattle

If it was me I'd get a modi multibit (probably my best spent $249 ever) and get an additional input card for Asgard 3.


----------



## Hofy

I just ordered mine in black with the line level card.


----------



## senorx12562

XERO1 said:


> Actually, they are now both the same price ($250). But you will still need a decent RCA cable (Audioquest Tower or Evergreen are really good for the money) for the Modi.
> Personally, I love the versatility of having the 3 inputs on my Modi Multibit.


I'm not that good at higher math, but i've got arithmetic down. 450 for Asgard plus Modi MB, 400 for Asgard with MB card. Seems like 50 more to me.


----------



## XERO1

senorx12562 said:


> I'm not that good at higher math, but i've got arithmetic down. 450 for Asgard plus Modi MB, 400 for Asgard with MB card. Seems like 50 more to me.







You sir, are _correct. _

I was looking at the price for the individual card, not the price of buying the Asgard 3 _*with*_ the card.

My bad.


----------



## ev666il

Looks like I’ll have some thinking to do. Either save money and precious desk real estate, or get uncompromising sound quality with the Modi Multibit.

I’m using my desktop PC as the source. Can that work with COAX? I thought USB was necessary for Windows to recognize the Schiit as an audio device.


----------



## rkw

ev666il said:


> Looks like I’ll have some thinking to do. Either save money and precious desk real estate, or get uncompromising sound quality with the Modi Multibit.
> 
> I’m using my desktop PC as the source. Can that work with COAX?


Only if your PC has a soundcard with SPDIF coax output. If it does, you can use the coax input of a Modi Multibit.


----------



## senorx12562

ev666il said:


> Looks like I’ll have some thinking to do. Either save money and precious desk real estate, or get uncompromising sound quality with the Modi Multibit.
> 
> I’m using my desktop PC as the source. Can that work with COAX? I thought USB was necessary for Windows to recognize the Schiit as an audio device.


That is the beauty of the Modi, it works with USB as well. The Eitr or similar ddc would be necessary to convert usb to coax.  If you only ever need to use usb, ( never plan on using with a tv, game console, cd player, etc.) The flexibility and potential small increase in sq of the Modi might not be worth the extra $, box, and cables. Only you can decide that.


----------



## XERO1

Hey guys.

I just wanted to give a head's up to anyone who's considering getting the Analog Card (aka RCA input card) for their Asgard 3 (or Jot or Lyr 3).

As of right now, I'm sorry to say that I don't think it's quite really for prime time yet.

There are some issues with the way the card fits on the main board of the amp and how close the top RCA jack is to the chassis.

I'll be sending what I've discovered over to Schiit and I'll let you guys know what comes of it.

But for now, I honestly can't recommend getting the Analog Card for your amp as it currently is designed.


----------



## tcellguy

ev666il said:


> Looks like I’ll have some thinking to do. Either save money and precious desk real estate, or get uncompromising sound quality with the Modi Multibit.
> 
> I’m using my desktop PC as the source. Can that work with COAX? I thought USB was necessary for Windows to recognize the Schiit as an audio device.



Haven't heard the Asgard 3, nor the internal multibit module. 

However, I can say that the Modi 3 into the Jotunheim sounds better to me vs. the internal delta sigma card and the Modi multibit sounds even better. I'm a big fan of the Eitr/coax as well and Eitr > Modi 3 > Jotunheim is a very sizable improvement over the internal delta sigma card (less glare, more bass definition, quieter background). I think it's worth the extra $50 to get the dedicated external DAC both in terms of future flexibility and sound quality.


----------



## Hofy

XERO1 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I just wanted to give a head's up to anyone who's considering getting the Analog Card (aka RCA input card) for their Asgard 3 (or Jot or Lyr 3).
> 
> ...



I should have mine by the weekend, Monday latest.  I just bought the Asgard3 with Line card. I will report in on how it fits and functions.


----------



## XERO1

Hofy said:


> I should have mine by the weekend, Monday latest.  I just bought the Asgard3 with Line card. I will report in on how it fits and functions.


PM me if you have any questions or run into any problems.

Mine was a PITA to install.


----------



## Hofy

XERO1 said:


> PM me if you have any questions or run into any problems.
> 
> Mine was a PITA to install.


Will do.  I have worked on rebuilding electronics and amps for about 30 years and computers too.    We will see.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

ev666il said:


> Looks like I’ll have some thinking to do. Either save money and precious desk real estate, or get uncompromising sound quality with the Modi Multibit.
> 
> I’m using my desktop PC as the source. Can that work with COAX? I thought USB was necessary for Windows to recognize the Schiit as an audio device.



You'll hear absolutely no difference between the multibit card in the asgard and the modi multibit.

The only reason to buy the modi multibit separately is for the inputs if you need them.


----------



## Baten

Mani ATH 87 said:


> You'll hear absolutely no difference between the multibit card in the asgard and the modi multibit.
> 
> The only reason to buy the modi multibit separately is for the inputs if you need them.


a bold statement considering the internal board looks completely different from the modi MB one


----------



## senorx12562

Mani ATH 87 said:


> You'll hear absolutely no difference between the multibit card in the asgard and the modi multibit.
> 
> The only reason to buy the modi multibit separately is for the inputs if you need them.



Ah, the certainty of youth. I wish I knew in advance what another's experience would be. I could make some hay with that knowledge.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Baten said:


> a bold statement considering the internal board looks completely different from the modi MB one



DACs have very little impact on sonic signature. Your more likely to notice differences in distortion levels, sensitivity, noise floors, etc. Between DACs. The Modi isn't going "sound different" then the Asgard card.


----------



## Baten

Mani ATH 87 said:


> DACs have very little impact on sonic signature. Your more likely to notice differences in distortion levels, sensitivity, noise floors, etc. Between DACs. The Modi isn't going "sound different" then the Asgard card.


Distortion and noise Floor -> sounds different yeah

I'm on board that differences are a little overstated and often subtle but these multibit cards are trying to sound different. I don't personally like modi MB much prefer modi3. And if internal card sounds worse than standalone modi MB..... hard pass from me.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Baten said:


> Distortion and noise Floor -> sounds different yeah
> 
> I'm on board that differences are a little overstated and often subtle but these multibit cards are trying to sound different. I don't personally like modi MB much prefer modi3. And if internal card sounds worse than standalone modi MB..... hard pass from me.



Yes obviously noticable distortion is going to sound different then no audible distortion. What I'm saying is between two good DACs, one isn't going to give your headphones more low end presence, or more airy treble, that sort of thing. Between the Modi Multibit and the Multibit card I didn't hear any audible difference. Maybe you can measure a difference with equipment, I'm not sure. Again, the best reason to get a Modi is if you need the additional inputs.


----------



## potatoos2

I can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere. 

How do you switch between the headphone output and the pre amp output? Does one of the physical switches handle that or does it switch between them automatically depending on whether or not something is plugged into the headphone jack?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Yes obviously noticable distortion is going to sound different then no audible distortion. What I'm saying is between two good DACs, one isn't going to give your headphones more low end presence, or more airy treble, that sort of thing. Between the Modi Multibit and the Multibit card I didn't hear any audible difference. Maybe you can measure a difference with equipment, I'm not sure. Again, the best reason to get a Modi is if you need the additional inputs.



I ordered the Asgard 3 with the 4490 module built in because I've heard there's not much benefit, if any, on the multibit option. Have you heard the Asgard 3 with both modules by any chance (assuming you have a dac with the 4490 somewhere there with you)? Anything bellow 5% difference to me would be completely pointless really. I'll be driving both the HD6xx and HD700 out of it. I've been using a Xonar Essence STX soundcard so far. The amp will be connected to my PC only.


----------



## KukoCL

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Yes obviously noticable distortion is going to sound different then no audible distortion. What I'm saying is between two good DACs, one isn't going to give your headphones more low end presence, or more airy treble, that sort of thing. Between the Modi Multibit and the Multibit card I didn't hear any audible difference. Maybe you can measure a difference with equipment, I'm not sure. Again, the best reason to get a Modi is if you need the additional inputs.


But if I buy the Asgard 3 with the regular Dac module (the same from modi 3) I guess it comes with at least the USB connector?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I ordered the Asgard 3 with the 4490 module built in because I've heard there's not much benefit, if any, on the multibit option. Have you heard the Asgard 3 with both modules by any chance (assuming you have a dac with the 4490 somewhere there with you)? Anything bellow 5% difference to me would be completely pointless really. I'll be driving both the HD6xx and HD700 out of it. I've been using a Xonar Essence STX soundcard so far. The amp will be connected to my PC only.



It's unlikely your going to notice any real difference. 5% is a pretty arbitrary number that you can't really quantify in any way, though. The 4490 does have a lower latency I believe - I think Schiit mentions it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Baten

KukoCL said:


> But if I buy the Asgard 3 with the regular Dac module (the same from modi 3) I guess it comes with at least the USB connector?


Of course. USB, yes.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

KukoCL said:


> But if I buy the Asgard 3 with the regular Dac module (the same from modi 3) I guess it comes with at least the USB connector?



Yes, the Asgard 3 only connects via USB, there's no other DAC input option regardless of which card you go with.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Mani ATH 87 said:


> It's unlikely your going to notice any real difference. 5% is a pretty arbitrary number that you can't really quantify in any way, though. The 4490 does have a lower latency I believe - I think Schiit mentions it earlier in this thread.



I did a fair bit of reading on the AKM 4490, but truth be told, I couldn't understand it all. It seemed to be a fair decent dac, so I didn't see much reason for the multibit. In the end, all they do (as I understand at least) is convert binary into a sound wave format. There's gotta be a point where any improvement proves useless. That would totally change if we're talking about an amp I suppose, due to different amplification methods that can be applied.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I did a fair bit of reading on the AKM 4490, but truth be told, I couldn't understand it all. It seemed to be a fair decent dac, so I didn't see much reason for the multibit. In the end, all they do (as I understand at least) is convert binary into a sound wave format. There's gotta be a point where any improvement proves useless. That would totally change if we're talking about an amp I suppose, due to different amplification methods that can be applied.



I think Schiit believes the Multibit technology is superior to the Delta Sigma design. They use a proprietary design with it as well. Not everyone agrees but that is their stance. I'm not a real big believer in the importance of DACs when it comes to sound quality though. As long as I don't get any hiss or distortion at my comfortable listening level I'm happy.


----------



## Baten

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I think Schiit believes the Multibit technology is superior to the Delta Sigma design. They use a proprietary design with it as well. Not everyone agrees but that is their stance. I'm not a real big believer in the importance of DACs when it comes to sound quality though. As long as I don't get any hiss or distortion at my comfortable listening level I'm happy.


But you went Asgard MB anyway


----------



## Clemmaster

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Yes obviously noticable distortion is going to sound different then no audible distortion. What I'm saying is between two good DACs, one isn't going to give your headphones more low end presence, or more airy treble, that sort of thing.


You haven’t heard Yggdrasil A2, have you?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Baten said:


> But you went Asgard MB anyway



That's because I agree that it's a superior technology. I read a bit about delta sigma vs multibit before I purchased the A3 and decided the multibit sounded superior. My expectation wasn't that it was going to "sound better" then another option. The price for me was inconsequential, so I went with what I viewed as the best option.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Clemmaster said:


> You haven’t heard Yggdrasil A2, have you?



Are you one of those people that believes a power conditioner provides you with "cleaner" sound? Just curious


----------



## rascalion

potatoos2 said:


> I can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere.
> 
> How do you switch between the headphone output and the pre amp output? Does one of the physical switches handle that or does it switch between them automatically depending on whether or not something is plugged into the headphone jack?



There is no physical switch. Headphones being plugged in control the function of the pre-outs. If headphones are plugged in, pre-outs are off. Headphones not plugged in, pre-outs on. So unplug headphones to listen to speakers.


----------



## potatoos2

rascalion said:


> There is no physical switch. Headphones being plugged in control the function of the pre-outs. If headphones are plugged in, pre-outs are off. Headphones not plugged in, pre-outs on. So unplug headphones to listen to speakers.



Thanks for the info. I don't know how much anyone cares, but I personally much prefer it being controlled by a switch, so I don't have to abuse the poor headphone jack/connector. It makes life a tiny bit easier imo.


----------



## tafens

potatoos2 said:


> I can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere.
> 
> How do you switch between the headphone output and the pre amp output? Does one of the physical switches handle that or does it switch between them automatically depending on whether or not something is plugged into the headphone jack?



Automatic. When nothing is plugged into the headphone jack then pre outs are on. When headphones are plugged in, the pre outs are off.


----------



## Clemmaster

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Are you one of those people that believes a power conditioner provides you with "cleaner" sound? Just curious


That’s not relevant.
And, no, I don’t believe, I know.

In a few months/years, when funds allow, you’ll take the plunge and figure it out for yourself.


----------



## bradbort

Baten said:


> Distortion and noise Floor -> sounds different yeah
> 
> I'm on board that differences are a little overstated and often subtle but these multibit cards are trying to sound different. I don't personally like modi MB much prefer modi3. And if internal card sounds worse than standalone modi MB..... hard pass from me.



Actually multibit (and other “traditinal” R2R ladder DACS) are the only ones that DO sound different to me.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Clemmaster said:


> That’s not relevant.
> And, no, I don’t believe, I know.
> 
> In a few months/years, when funds allow, you’ll take the plunge and figure it out for yourself.



It's interesting that you seem to think I couldn't afford any piece of audio gear I want, now. I don't need to wait to "figure it out". But thanks for the straight up assumption about me.

Enjoy your power conditioner.


----------



## KukoCL

Mani ATH 87 said:


> It's interesting that you seem to think I couldn't afford any piece of audio gear I want, now. I don't need to wait to "figure it out". But thanks for the straight up assumption about me.
> 
> Enjoy your power conditioner.


Dude, how much you like your Asgard 3 MB + Focal Clear?. Did it match well those headphones?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

KukoCL said:


> Dude, how much you like your Asgard 3 MB + Focal Clear?. Did it match well those headphones?



I like the combo, and think it works well together. The Clear and the Asgard 3 are both pretty neutral presentation with a touch of brightness. For me they play well together, I don't like a really bright sound so this combo is just enough extra brightness to give you nice detail resolution without sounding sibilant or fatiguing. That's my experience so far with this setup.


----------



## ev666il (Sep 18, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a black Asgard 3 with Multibit module form the European dealer.

I decided not to invest more cash on the Modi Multibit vs the module since I don't need the extra inputs, I want the extra convenience of an all-in-one solution, and I'm too anal on aesthetics to go for a DAC/Amp combo that isn't color matched.


----------



## jnak00

XERO1 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I just wanted to give a head's up to anyone who's considering getting the Analog Card (aka RCA input card) for their Asgard 3 (or Jot or Lyr 3).
> 
> ...



The analog card is no longer on Schiit's website.  

Mine just showed up today, so we'll see how the install goes.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

ev666il said:


> Pulled the trigger on a black Asgard 3 with Multibit module form the European dealer.
> 
> I decided not to invest more cash on the Modi Multibit vs the module since I don't need the extra inputs, I want the extra convenience of an all-in-one solution, and I'm too anal on aesthetics to go for a DAC/Amp combo that isn't color matched.



I'm the same. The only way I'd order without a built in dac would be if I could afford the new Bifrost 2 in black as well, with the unison USB module. But the price...damn.


----------



## 441879

bequietjk said:


> God.  The A3 would fit nicely on top of a Topping D70...



I’d bet that combo would perform outstandingly. The A3 has the same continuity circuit as my Lyr3 and I have the D50. I love that combo and can’t see any reason why an even better DAC + a mostly class A solid state Lyr3 wouldn’t be amazing.


----------



## bradbort

I’m really liking the Asgard 3 in black in my main system. For dacs I’m using a denafrips ares 2, bought before I saw the bifrost 2. Loving the Asgard with focal clear headphones. It’s a really nice match.


----------



## 441879 (Sep 18, 2019)

HumdrumPenguin said:


> . Although I'd love to try a Focal Utopia on a Blue Hawaii once just for the sake of getting to know if no money boundaries really bring you the ultimate punch (which I doubt).



Depends what you mean by punch. If you’re talking the high voltage kind, I think it probably would deliver quite a good one.


----------



## jnak00

Got my analog card installed.  It was not as straight-forward as I expected, but still not terribly difficult.  The top RCA jack does seem to be a little close to the edge, and the collar on the male RCA interconnect does appear to touch the chassis there.  But it doesn't seem to affect the sound.


----------



## starence

So, in order to open the case, do you just take out the 4 screws on top, and remove the volume knob and the nut behind it?


----------



## airwhale

strider1007 said:


> Any chance of speeding european deliveries up a bit ?



The updated info on the schiit-europe product page is good news: *shipping 24th September scheduled (!)*

That's less than a week away from shipping, then allow a few more days on the road to get here before the end of the month. I'm really excited for this little piece of kit to arrive, yay!


----------



## logboy

schiit UK have said on FB that they hope to have their stock by the end of next week.


----------



## strider1007

airwhale said:


> The updated info on the schiit-europe product page is good news: *shipping 24th September scheduled (!)*
> 
> That's less than a week away from shipping, then allow a few more days on the road to get here before the end of the month. I'm really excited for this little piece of kit to arrive, yay!



I saw !  Very exciting indeed. I have a five day weekend coming up at the end of next week. It would be perfect timing.
Really curious about the differences compared to my Vali2..


----------



## Hofy

jnak00 said:


> The analog card is no longer on Schiit's website.
> 
> Mine just showed up today, so we'll see how the install goes.



I noticed that yesterday too.  Glad I ordered mine when I did.


----------



## senorx12562

Mani ATH 87 said:


> It's interesting that you seem to think I couldn't afford any piece of audio gear I want, now. I don't need to wait to "figure it out". But thanks for the straight up assumption about me.
> 
> Enjoy your power conditioner.


Seems to me that the assumptions were mutual.


----------



## tcellguy

I'm thinking of getting an Asgard 3 for work. Can anyone compare to the Jotunheim or Lyr 3? Maybe it's somewhere in between in tonality, soundstage, warmth etc?


----------



## 441879 (Sep 19, 2019)

tcellguy said:


> I'm thinking of getting an Asgard 3 for work. Can anyone compare to the Jotunheim or Lyr 3? Maybe it's somewhere in between in tonality, soundstage, warmth etc?



Curious about the Lyr3 comparison too. I’m tempted to buy an Asgard just see for myself.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Got mine today. I've been using a PC sound card (Asus Xonar Essence STX) for years now. This little amp is legit. Not as bright, and the sound has a fuller body than what the sound card could provide. Love it.


----------



## 441879

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Got mine today. I've been using a PC sound card (Asus Xonar Essence STX) for years now. This little amp is legit. Not as bright, and the sound has a fuller body than what the sound card could provide. Love it.


What are you using for headphones and DAC?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

will f said:


> What are you using for headphones and DAC?



HD6XX and the AKM 4490 module built in the Asgard. I have an HD700 also, but the cables were destroyed because of humidity or dryness, no idea which. I just ordered new cables for the HD700, and will test them tomorrow night.


----------



## tcellguy

Alcophone said:


> Eventually you may want to upgrade the DAC card to one with Unison, and then the old DAC card is useless by itself. If you get a Mimby, and want to replace it with a Unison version (or any other DAC), you still have a useful DAC for other systems.
> Or if you ever want to use coax or TOSLINK, a separate DAC is better, too.
> 
> But you'd need another outlet, a pair of RCA cables and more space, so I get the temptation to stick to a card.



I'm a bit confused on this. Is Unison supposed to fit inside the Modi or Asgard card-sized modules? I though Gen5 and possibly Unison were too large and the Unison cards Mike was writing about were the upgrade cards for the older Bifrost, Gungnir, etc.


----------



## Alcophone

tcellguy said:


> I'm a bit confused on this. Is Unison supposed to fit inside the Modi or Asgard card-sized modules? I though Gen5 and possibly Unison were too large and the Unison cards Mike was writing about were the upgrade cards for the older Bifrost, Gungnir, etc.


It's not as certain as I thought it was, but Schiit is at least considering Unison for the cards, possibly without the transformer based isolation since that seems to be the big issue in terms of making it fit. Chances are that would still be an improvement over Gen 2.x.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

@Jason Stoddard

Is there ANY way you guys can maybe offer up add in dac cards that are spdif/optical instead of usb? Because that would be ACES, and I'd buy an Asgard 3 with optical dac input ASAP. Optical opens up a lot more versatility vs usb input, IMHO. Just.... please.


----------



## Grieg

I got my Asgard yesterday and Im really happy with it so far. I had not looked into the size of it and I was a little bit suprised at how much bigger it is compared to my Vali1. Before buying I was wondering if upgrading from a Vali would even be audible to my non audiofile ears and im happy to say that there was a real change. I put on a song and did not really get impressed right away, then I flipped the gain switch to high and turned the volume up a bit and I just started grinning like an idioit  The music came to life and it just felt great. I did notice on some songs that it was a bit to bright, but I suspect that was the recording and not the amp. I use HD800 and I think they are enjoying the extra umph from the Asgard3 compared to the Vali.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Grieg said:


> I got my Asgard yesterday and Im really happy with it so far. I had not looked into the size of it and I was a little bit suprised at how much bigger it is compared to my Vali1. Before buying I was wondering if upgrading from a Vali would even be audible to my non audiofile ears and im happy to say that there was a real change. I put on a song and did not really get impressed right away, then I flipped the gain switch to high and turned the volume up a bit and I just started grinning like an idioit  The music came to life and it just felt great. I did notice on some songs that it was a bit to bright, but I suspect that was the recording and not the amp. I use HD800 and I think they are enjoying the extra umph from the Asgard3 compared to the Vali.



I also could hear a touch of brightness, but the HD6XX I used is reasonably neutral compared to the bright HD800. Later today I'll try on my HD700, which is more in line with yours in terms of brightness, and see what happens. I'm also assuming it may be too bright to my not so magical ears.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Alcophone said:


> It's not as certain as I thought it was, but Schiit is at least considering Unison for the cards, possibly without the transformer based isolation since that seems to be the big issue in terms of making it fit. Chances are that would still be an improvement over Gen 2.x.



There is exactly zero chance that transformer isolation will fit on the Asgard 3 sized cards, sorry. And, like I said, any Unison card is at least a year out. We haven't even started working on it.



Mad Lust Envy said:


> @Jason Stoddard
> 
> Is there ANY way you guys can maybe offer up add in dac cards that are spdif/optical instead of usb? Because that would be ACES, and I'd buy an Asgard 3 with optical dac input ASAP. Optical opens up a lot more versatility vs usb input, IMHO. Just.... please.



Afraid there's no plans for this, sorry. There hasn't been any significant demand for them, since pretty much all sources are USB. Out of curiousity, what versatility does optical add? Optical seems to be the least used input these days, now that Apple has abandoned it.


----------



## bradbort

It’s useful for us old fogeys who are using a streamer leading into a preamp or integrated. They often have optical or coax out. USB definitely the way to go for anyone feeding with a PC. 

Still, given that for my uses I’m feeding a streamer and a CD player into a DAC, likely I’d still stick with separate DAC. Running it through the headphone amp does not seem doable, since the outputs run through the amp itself


----------



## terminatetrails

@Jason Stoddard
I have two streamers in my home setup: NAD M50 and Bluesound Node 2i, neither offers usb output.  I use the AES output on the NAD to the YGGY, and the optical out of the 2i to a Mojo (for now) for my bedside hp setup.  I like using the streamers rather than dealing with cables and some unreliability of streaming from my iPhone/iPad.


----------



## senorx12562

Jason Stoddard said:


> There is exactly zero chance that transformer isolation will fit on the Asgard 3 sized cards, sorry. And, like I said, any Unison card is at least a year out. We haven't even started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid there's no plans for this, sorry. There hasn't been any significant demand for them, since pretty much all sources are USB. Out of curiousity, what versatility does optical add? Optical seems to be the least used input these days, now that Apple has abandoned it.



There is a guy who has asked 2 or 3 times, @Mad Lust Envy, and I think he wants to use it for a game console. Sure he will chime in.


----------



## RB2021 (Sep 20, 2019)

I will chime into say that with a modi 3 offering optical and Spdif for the same price as the card makes A3 seem like a compromised solution. I really want an all in one as clean as the Asgard 3 but for the same price or less I can get get more function when shopping against modi and magni.  Just for the cleaner one box aesthetic I'm leaning towards Asgard still but the concept and implementation of the cards, while at the same time hyping unison puts it in a weird spot marketing wise.  I'm trust it's a good value product especially for people like me who can't afford a bifrost 2, but I wish the cards were implemented differently or not at all.  I can't even swap them with out electronics experience so it's sort of a bummer seeing Bifrost get everything.

The promise of the lyr and jot was no outdated gear and better upgrade paths but I just want to buy a product that won't make me want to upgrade in 2 years.  Idk what I'm trying so say but that's my concern about pulling the trigger on Asgard right now.  That and my student loan payment haha. Cheers and sorry for the ramble I'm on mobile.

Oh and optical is desirable for game consoles and televisions that out put it.  Spdif sound desirable because all the marketing about USB being terrible pre unison.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 20, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> Afraid there's no plans for this, sorry. There hasn't been any significant demand for them, since pretty much all sources are USB. Out of curiousity, what versatility does optical add? Optical seems to be the least used input these days, now that Apple has abandoned it.



With optical, you can connect to:

TVs directly
Home Theater AVRs
Desktop PCs
Game consoles
Other DACs that have their own processing (like say a gaming dac that has virtual surround you can feed to the optical out, like Creative's X7, etc.)

Sure we could use their analog outputs in some of these, but we'd be at the mercy of their crap internal DACs.

Basically,  optical would be for gear that exceeds the scope of just basic audio playback. If you ask me, USB is quite a bit more limited than optical. With optical, literally every device connected to my TV would all work. With USB, you literally have just one device at a time generally.

Believe me, I have a gaming demographic here that would easily want something like this from you guys.

And as someone mentioned, a much cleaner aesthetic than two pieces of gear like a Modi and Asgard 3 separate. I already have a Modi 3 and Magni 3 which serve me very well, but I'd much prefer that all in one box with all the strengths of the A3. Even on my Modi 3, I only use the optical input for all my needs.

I know the HEL is coming judging from the images from the recent CanJam, but this would be more appealing for those wanting more juice and don't need chat.

Trust me, we're around.


----------



## CTheE (Sep 20, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> There is exactly zero chance that transformer isolation will fit on the Asgard 3 sized cards, sorry. And, like I said, any Unison card is at least a year out. We haven't even started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid there's no plans for this, sorry. There hasn't been any significant demand for them, since pretty much all sources are USB. Out of curiousity, what versatility does optical add? Optical seems to be the least used input these days, now that Apple has abandoned it.


Hey Jason,

as you have no plans for doing this yourself - Would there be a way for letting others come up with cards that fit your products? I imagine there ought to be a way that doesn't add to your warranty rates etc. Open source hardware is still very niche, idk.

All the best,
C


----------



## Clemmaster

For sure, optical would be great for TV setups!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Mad Lust Envy said:


> With optical, you can connect to:
> 
> TVs directly
> Home Theater AVRs
> ...



I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid. 

Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.


----------



## bradbort

I tend to agree that squeezing all of that into a headphone amp may not be the right thing. It starts to be a mini-integrated, but limited to headphones.  A separate case with lots of multiple inputs (coax and toslink, maybe two each) and only one USB could be the way to go....but you might want to do an actual survey to gauge interest (I say as a market researcher  ).  I also wonder if you would then have to decode Dolby and other TV specific codecs.


----------



## RB2021

Jason Stoddard said:


> I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid.
> 
> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.




Yes as much as optical would be nice, I wouldn't give up USB for it without the option to swap the cards easily myself. The modi 3 compliments the Asgard well in function but not in form.

I'd like the second option with Unison usb and user swapable cards please .  A cheaper DS DAC for those who can't afford a Bifrost 2.   I would just worry that it would  be hard to seperate it self from the magni/modi stack. Add Bluetooth with Ldac input to compete with the Topping D50S you'd have a killer but that might be asking too much.

Imaginary Pros:
Multiple switchable inputs.  
Heavier and larger with internal power brick.
Bluetooth in(a stretch)

Cons
Cost compared to modi 3.
Product line inflation.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 20, 2019)

While that does sound great, at lot of the demographic I deal with prefers everything all in one unit, hence why an Asgard 3 with just an optical add in dac card would be sweeeeet. At least on my side of things, we deal with optical quite a lot more than we'd deal with USB, so it's not something we'd generally miss.

But I think a DAC the size of the Asgard with all those inputs would be popular in general for that price point. I'm sure there's a lot of people here that would love that if the new Bifrost is out of their league in terms of price.

If an Asgard with optical is entirely oit of the question, I'd probably, and annoyingly (lol) would buy an Asgard 3 with similar sized dac to replace the mini stack.


----------



## treecloud

Jason Stoddard said:


> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.



Or maybe a 4490 Bifrost 2...hummm? Pretty sure that would tickle a lot of boxes...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 20, 2019)

treecloud said:


> Or maybe a 4490 Bifrost 2...hummm? Pretty sure that would tickle a lot of boxes...


Yeah, I won't lie in saying that If I can't get the Asgard 3 all in one with optical, I think I'd get something like that myself. The Mini stack slides around too much for me and I'm constantly having to reposition the Magni back on top the Modi when I adjust the volume, lol.

Mind you, the stack is a bit out of reach so I have to overextend to adjust, so it's a personal problem. A heavy Schiit stack would benefit me for purely dumb reasons, lol.


----------



## treecloud

Mad Lust Envy said:


> A heavy Schiit stack would benefit me for purely dumb reasons, lol.



My fantasy Schiit stack is Saga S, Bifrost 2, and a Loki Max for my 2 channel rig.. Well we are getting there aren't we


----------



## Jason Stoddard

treecloud said:


> My fantasy Schiit stack is Saga S, Bifrost 2, and a Loki Max for my 2 channel rig.. Well we are getting there aren't we



Loki Max would probably be truly huge, Freya sized, and very expensive. Just plain ol Loki might be exactly right.*

*Disclaimer: everything is speculative. I've been working on bigger Lokis for some time, trying to keep the middle one at a not-insane price. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Shane D

Jason Stoddard said:


> Loki Max would probably be truly huge, Freya sized, and very expensive. Just plain ol Loki might be exactly right.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: everything is speculative. I've been working on bigger Lokis for some time, trying to keep the middle one at a not-insane price. We'll see what happens.



I love my Loki! I run my SMSL SU-8 SE to my Loki to one amp. I use the balanced out to go to the other amp. It would be great to continue the balanced/SE chain right through the Loki and on to both amps.

Only one is on at a time.

Shane D


----------



## rascalion (Sep 20, 2019)

@Jason Stoddard
I'd be interest in a combination (functionality wise) Modi 3 + 5 knob Loki in an Asgard 3 sized chassis. If it could be done for $299 or less.
If the Loki portion wasn't feasible, an Autonomy Unison Modi 3 in a Bifrost 2 chassis with just single ended outs in the $199-$249 range? Call it the "BM". (Although that was a missed naming opportunity with the B2 being multibit. just saying ) In theory could you even combine the SE outs and DAC chip in the same footprint as the B2's analog board? So if you ever change DAC chips to the AK44XX, that would be upgradable as well?

 My current primary setup of Modi 3 -> Asgard 3 -> Neumann NDH20 is pretty much perfect for my use case. I can't really justify an upgrade to the B2 for $700. That money I feel would be better spent on a headphone upgrade. But a DAC upgrade like I listed above for $299 or less, that would be perfect and add symmetry to my stack that I'm lacking.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Jason Stoddard said:


> I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid.
> 
> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.



I got my Asgard 3 with the 4490 built-in module this week. If there was a separate DAC matching the form and black colour of the Asgard, I would had gone with that instead of the built in module just for the sake of versatility, even if right now I wouldn't benefit from it (only connected to my PC via USB at the moment). I can't afford to get a Bifrost 2 AND keep my girlfriend from leaving at the same time... so options are good I suppose.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 20, 2019)

I did a few tests today on the Asgard 3 with the 4490 built in on the HD700, and differently from the HD6XX, I couldn't really tell the difference from when hearing on the Xonar Essence STX on my PC. Once or twice I thought I heard a fuller body, but that can very well be placebo. On the HD6XX the difference is way easier to notice. I'd say those scale extremely well. By the way, every time I hear to the HD700, I end up equalizing no matter what I pair them with. They go from the biggest trash ever made to something with a pleasing open sound.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I did a few tests today on the Asgard 3 with the 4490 built in on the HD700, and differently from the HD6XX, I couldn't really tell the difference from when hearing on the Xonar Essence STX on my PC. Once or twice I thought I heard a fuller body, but that can very well be placebo. On the HD6XX the difference is way easier to notice. I'd say those scale extremely well. By the way, every time I hear to the HD700, I end up equalizing no matter what I pair them with. They go from the biggest trash ever made to something with a pleasing open sound.


DAC differences in general are a battle of extreme subtleties. If a DAC is doing its job, it shouldn't be "heard" anyways. Mind you, I don't have experience with whatever the multibit has going on. Personally, I'm more of a "let the headphones be what you hear" kind of guy.


----------



## KukoCL

Mad Lust Envy said:


> With optical, you can connect to:
> 
> TVs directly
> Home Theater AVRs
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong, but I understand that the big difference between sending audio through USB, is that USB is sending data, and the data is then received and transformed by the DAC of the Asgard (Digital to Analog Conversion), so you can get all the performance of Asgard or any other Dac/amp.

The optical output sends audio that has been already processed by a dac, like any cable, with the plus of not absorbing any ambient noise signal.

Why would you want to receive an already processed audio by a poor Dac, like TV Dac, into a good Dac to process it twice?

Sorry if I'm wrong, I'm not a big audiophile, but I'm an informatic engineer and this is what I understand from this.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 20, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I understand that the big difference between sending audio through USB, is that USB is sending data, and the data is then received and transformed by the DAC of the Asgard (Digital to Analog Conversion), so you can get all the performance of Asgard or any other Dac/amp.
> 
> The optical output sends audio that has been already processed by a dac, like any cable, with the plus of not absorbing any ambient noise signal.
> 
> ...



USB and Optical are both digital. Neither has been processed by a DAC. It's 0s and 1s until a DAC does the conversion... There's more to it than that, obviously, and other factors can impact either usb and optical, but overall they should both ideally should be relatively unhindered by any process. Whether a dac does better in converting from usb or optical is a whole other subject.

The benefit I get with optical is that products like the Creative X7 can inject SBX processing to the optical signal, which benefits gamers that like technologies like that. USB can't. At least not traditionally.

In the simplest case of benefits and versatility, we can hook up many devices to say an AVR or directly to the TV, and with a single spdif out, that can go to the DAC and all those devices would connected to the DAC. No switching, no mess.

In MY specific case, I would send everything to a Creative G6, and from its optical out, send that to a possible Schiit Asgard 3 with optical input. The Creative G6 has the option of sending data untouched, or inject its own processing which I would benefit from when gaming. I would turn off the processing for all other uses.


----------



## KukoCL

Mad Lust Envy said:


> USB and Optical are both digital. Neither has been processed by a DAC. It's 0s and 1s until a DAC does the conversion... There's more to it than that, obviously, and other factors can impact either usb and optical, but overall they should both ideally should be relatively unhindered by any process. Whether a dac does better in converting from usb or optical is a whole other subject.
> 
> The benefit I get with optical is that products like the Creative X7 can inject SBX processing to the optical signal, which benefits gamers that like technologies like that. USB can't. At least not traditionally.
> 
> ...


 I'm also a gamer, and the fact that I can set in my creative soundblaster an EQ, virtual surround, and send the sound through SPDIF limited to 24/96khz tells me the sound is already processed by the creative Dac, while by USB you can send virtually any given data, name it DSD, movies, documents, all untouched.. but that's just my thought, not sure.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 21, 2019)

Like I said, Creative X7 and G6 have modes that can inject processing, and also have direct modes, where they are untouched/unprocessed. It's optical light. Not hard to keep the light flowing from one device to another.

In any case, the digital to analog conversion is still being done by an external device.


Let's get back on topic of the Asgard 3. Whether you prefer usb or optical is entirely subjective. I'm simply making a case for those like me that could benefit from an optical add in card, regardless of what you feel about it. I can't get virtual surround to be extrapolated from one device to another via usb, but can with optical. That enough benefits a some headphone users like me. I can simply connect everything to my TV, set TV to output in Dolby Digital to my G6, and that to whatever Schiit could theoretically make. All my devices would be covered with just one cable.


----------



## Clemmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid.
> 
> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.


Like a cheap S-D DAC that sounds "too good", or somethin'?


----------



## strider1007

Why not simply offer the Modi Multibit in a Bifrost sized package ?

You would have more room to give it an internal powersupply, which could improve sound quality, you would have room for Unison USB, optical and SPDIF.

If that could be around $ 349 I think it would sell. 

There is fair amount of people who do not mind a seperate housing for their DAC.. I am one of them..


----------



## Baten

KukoCL said:


> I'm also a gamer, and the fact that I can set in my creative soundblaster an EQ, virtual surround, and send the sound through SPDIF limited to 24/96khz tells me the sound is already processed by the creative Dac, while by USB you can send virtually any given data, name it DSD, movies, documents, all untouched.. but that's just my thought, not sure.


You're wrong though, the soundblaster just processes it in digital domain, not analog.


----------



## ev666il

I would also be potentially interested in an Asgard-sized DAC at a lower price point than the Bifrost 2. I love the looks on the black Asgard and elected to buy the Multibit DAC module also because of lack of a matching solution (I can’t really justify $700 for the Bifrost 2 at this point in time.)


As a small aside for gamers: Couldn’t you get better virtual surround than Creative’s via HeSuVi? I know from experience you can get better EAX than ALchemy’s via DSOAL—haven’t really had a chance to test HeSuVi as the games I play don’t benefit from VS.


----------



## logboy

i use optical from my tivo to the mani, coax from my oppo blu-ray to it, also. the usb stumped me - oppo has a type of usb output, but there’s no cable to make the connection, so guessing they’re not intended to be used like that. don’t have a pc to connect into it.

always struck me as odd that amps with built in dac modules only use usb or only have that option. i could have used a phone option more on asgard 3, by the way, as with others in the subsection of the range. essentially i’m watching tv and movies with headphones ... on a tv, with physical discs. have a turntable i would have hooked up, but the separate phono stage is expensive compared to the phono card.

with all the knowledge applied to getting the sound and cost right on schiit, the options on the models absolutely baffles me every time i look at making sense of it. can’t decipher what the thinking was or the application might be for most of it, and the things i have bought were hard to opt for and feel like they’re solutions without them necessarily being intended to be, without them solely being for what i use them for.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 21, 2019)

ev666il said:


> I would also be potentially interested in an Asgard-sized DAC at a lower price point than the Bifrost 2. I love the looks on the black Asgard and elected to buy the Multibit DAC module also because of lack of a matching solution (I can’t really justify $700 for the Bifrost 2 at this point in time.)
> 
> 
> As a small aside for gamers: Couldn’t you get better virtual surround than Creative’s via HeSuVi? I know from experience you can get better EAX than ALchemy’s via DSOAL—haven’t really had a chance to test HeSuVi as the games I play don’t benefit from VS.



That would be great, if it wasn't PC ONLY. External devices like the G6/X7 offer a solution for everything, PC, consoles, even receivers (for movies). As for games that benefit VS, any and every game that isn't restricted to 2 channel benefits from virtual surround. We're talking about offering up a home theater in the size of a headphone. Unless whatever you're playing doesn't support multi channel audio, all kinds of games benefit.

Since Schiit is a mostly strict audiophile company, I don't ever see them offering up gear with headphone surround solutions, so we're at the mercy of other products.

Hopefully next generation of consoles will have internal solutions, so that there won't be a need for extra devices. Xbox already has Dolby Atmos, but Playstation is still lacking in that department.


----------



## TeeReQs

I'm in for an Asgard 3 with optical input. Would love to connect this with my X7 to be able to cover both PC and console.


----------



## ev666il (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> That would be great, if it wasn't PC ONLY.



AH, my PC bias strikes again. I do 100% of my gaming on PC (as well as 100% of my Netflix watching to boot) and routinely forget to consider consoles and other devices. My bad.

From what I could gather, HeSuVi works really well with modern 3D games even when they come in stereo—but I'm not that much into those. I mostly play old-school isometric cRPGs. I tried VS on them but, unsurprisingly, it didn't change anything.


Apologies for the off-topic. Just killing time while I wait for my Asgard 3 to be delivered


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> DAC differences in general are a battle of extreme subtleties. If a DAC is doing its job, it shouldn't be "heard" anyways. Mind you, I don't have experience with whatever the multibit has going on. Personally, I'm more of a "let the headphones be what you hear" kind of guy.



But I made the comparisons using the dac and amplification from the sound card as well, instead of sound card dac + Asgard amp. I'm assuming the HD700 is simply efficient, enough to need no more than the Essence STX own amp/dac combo.


----------



## airwhale

logboy said:


> always struck me as odd that amps with built in dac modules only use usb or only have that option. i could have used a phone option more on asgard 3,



What do you mean by ”a phone option”? Both iOS and Android based smartphones and tablets will give you USB Audio out. Should be fine to feed any DAC with USB in.

Of course, some sort of dongle may be required, depending on the connector type in your phone.


----------



## logboy

phono. 

must have been automatically changed on iPad.


----------



## KukoCL

For me, the Asgard size is one of the main reasons I'm buying it, because I want something I can carry in my bag to my office that doesn't look too big in the desktop.


----------



## starence

logboy said:


> phono.
> 
> must have been automatically changed on iPad.



I believe the phono module that Schiit sells is compatible with the Asgard 3.


----------



## treecloud

Mani ATH 87 said:


> I tried this and didn't notice anything. The switch flips and feels normal each time, I couldn't notice any issue. I can't seem to reproduce the issue now at all, so no idea what was/is happening.



Well that is good. Exercising switch contact surfaces can clear up intermittency issues.


----------



## treecloud

Jason Stoddard said:


> Loki Max would probably be truly huge, Freya sized, and very expensive. Just plain ol Loki might be exactly right.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: everything is speculative. I've been working on bigger Lokis for some time, trying to keep the middle one at a not-insane price. We'll see what happens.



Well it's interesting we are talking about Asgard 3 size EQ and DACs in this thread. The format and design are compelling - engineering efficiency and aesthetics come together beautifully. I have a desktop stack of Modi 3, Magni 3, and Loki Mini, and when I borrowed the Modi 3 and Loki for one of my 2 channel rigs I sat back and said dayamn, this Shiit is good. I have them stacked on top of my Saga S, and for some reason I can't quite seem to move the Modi and Loki back to my desktop.

Yes an updated Bifrost in the ballpark price range of Asgard 3 Saga S would be lovely. I think the Saga S and original Bifrost (in another system) are the only truly beautiful pieces of audio electronics I own...and that's saying something.

Well I'm not in any hurry...just keep doing what you do.


----------



## tafens

starence said:


> I believe the phono module that Schiit sells is compatible with the Asgard 3.



Asgard3, Lyr3, Jotunheim.
And also Ragnarok2 I think.


----------



## neoaudiophyte

Jason Stoddard said:


> I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid.
> 
> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.



My vote would be for the second option, a multi-input DAC the same size as Asgard 3. That would make a very good looking stacked set. The suggested price is also very appealing.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Jason Stoddard said:


> I hear you. The catch is, if we do optical on a card, then USB is out. There's just not enough space on the card, I'm afraid.
> 
> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.



Don't even think about releasing a $199 DAC option with multiple inputs that matches the A3 aesthetic. Not after I just bought a Multibit DAC for the A3...not fair my friend, not fair.


----------



## neoaudiophyte

Jason Stoddard said:


> Loki Max would probably be truly huge, Freya sized, and very expensive. Just plain ol Loki might be exactly right.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: everything is speculative. I've been working on bigger Lokis for some time, trying to keep the middle one at a not-insane price. We'll see what happens.



Thanks for the update. That hypothetical middle Loki intrigues me.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.



*Yes!* _*YES!!*_ _*YES!!!*_ 

Jason, this is exactly what we need!



XERO1 said:


> So Jason, here's another one of my 'elevator product pitches' for ya!
> 
> *Bifrost 2 Jr* (or whatever you want to call it)
> 
> ...



Earlier, I pitched the above idea for a Bifrost 2 "Jr" in the Schiit Happened forum, but I think it makes perfect sense to also make a DS version for around $200.

I would *love* to see one or both of these DACs eventually get made.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Sep 21, 2019)

HumdrumPenguin said:


> But I made the comparisons using the dac and amplification from the sound card as well, instead of sound card dac + Asgard amp. I'm assuming the HD700 is simply efficient, enough to need no more than the Essence STX own amp/dac combo.


Same goes for amps. Unless an amp is colored a certain way, you shouldn't be "hearing" it either. The amps job is to make sure headphones are getting ample clean power to work at their most optimal state. The STX is actually no slouch in powering headphones. It's actually a really good soundcard.

Again, if you're buying amps and dacs to hear them, you're doing it wrong. Get something to let your headphones work their best, that is all.

In the case of the HD700, I don't personally know. Perhaps check impedance spikes and see if it struggles where the spoke is at its highest. Say if the spike is at 60hz where impedance is like 800ohm or something crazy, where the STX may not be providing enough juice and makes it sound weaker in that section vs an A3. Just as an example. I dunno HD700 impedance spikes.

Edit:S as the HD700 is 150ohm, the STX shouldn't have any problem with it. I doubt there are wild spikes out of the STX's capability to handle. The highest I've seen on Innerfidelity is about 100hz at like 380ohm in worst case scenario, well under what the STX amp can do.


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jason Stoddard said:


> Is there really a demand for a limited product like that, or would it be better to do, say, a multi-input DAC that matched the width and depth of the Asgard 3 at, say, $149-199? Then you could have 3-4 inputs and much more versatility.


One last thought about a less expensive 9" x 6.75" DAC....

Maybe just offer a DS card option and a 16-bit card option for the Bifrost 2, if you can get the BOM low enough for that to make sense.

Otherwise, a lower cost, non-modular 9" x 6.75" DAC of *any* kind would still be a great product to have.


----------



## KukoCL

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Same goes for amps. Unless an amp is colored a certain way, you shouldn't be "hearing" it either. The amps job is to make sure headphones are getting ample clean power to work at their most optimal state. The STX is actually no slouch in powering headphones. It's actually a really good soundcard.
> 
> Again, if you're buying amps and dacs to hear them, you're doing it wrong. Get something to let your headphones work their best, that is all.
> 
> ...


Even if the headphones are well driven by the PC card, I expect to see some improvement moving from my $50usd sound blaster to a $300 usd dedicated DAC/AMP with my HD660S. If not, that would be disappointing, but I will still use it in my work's office because all I have there is my smartphone to plug my headphones :C


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

KukoCL said:


> Even if the headphones are well driven by the PC card, I expect to see some improvement moving from my $50usd sound blaster to a $300 usd dedicated DAC/AMP with my HD660S. If not, that would be disappointing, but I will still use it in my work's office because all I have there is my smartphone to plug my headphones :C



As I mention, I could clearly hear improvements when trying the HD6XX back and forth on Asgard 3/4490 - PC card, but didn't hear any difference on the HD700. This amp might as well be my end game. I'm really please with it, and it is portable enough to not require a lot of space on my desk. My desk is huge, but my PC and connected stuff take quite some space mind you.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Same goes for amps. Unless an amp is colored a certain way, you shouldn't be "hearing" it either. The amps job is to make sure headphones are getting ample clean power to work at their most optimal state. The STX is actually no slouch in powering headphones. It's actually a really good soundcard.
> 
> Again, if you're buying amps and dacs to hear them, you're doing it wrong. Get something to let your headphones work their best, that is all.
> 
> ...



What you are saying makes sense, but I still can hear an improvement from the STX to the Asgard on the HD6XX (fuller body). I'm not imagining things, otherwise I'd say the same for the HD700, the one which I claim to hear no difference. I think that beyond a good $150ish dac, there will really be not much of an improvement to sound, if any, unless colouring it, but the story may change a bit for amps. I'm not a believer in extravagant gear at all, and I'll probably not upgrade to anything beyond what I currently have because I don't see any sense to it. Makes a hell lot more sense to invest in other headphones then to change my sourcing imho.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

HumdrumPenguin said:


> What you are saying makes sense, but I still can hear an improvement from the STX to the Asgard on the HD6XX (fuller body). I'm not imagining things, otherwise I'd say the same for the HD700, the one which I claim to hear no difference. I think that beyond a good $150ish dac, there will really be not much of an improvement to sound, if any, unless colouring it, but the story may change a bit for amps. I'm not a believer in extravagant gear at all, and I'll probably not upgrade to anything beyond what I currently have because I don't see any sense to it. Makes a hell lot more sense to invest in other headphones then to change my sourcing imho.


Oh, I'm not saying all good amps and dacs sound the same. I'm saying, that these things make the most subtle of changes, and you shouldn't be expecting big changes with most gear. Diminishing returns is a HUGE factor when it comes amps/dacs. Say, I have a Magni 3. I still want an Asgard 3 even thought I don't expect a huge difference. I mainly want the Asgard 3 for its potential to drive even more stuff better than the Magni. That and I like the bigger chassis.


----------



## squishware (Sep 22, 2019)

I have been auditioning the Asgard 3 with the Multibit DAC for about 2 weeks now. I previously had a Uber Bifrost with Gen 2 USB that I used with my JBL SB100 Soundbar for PC sound and switched by SYS to my La Figaro 332 Classic for a headphone amp with my modded Beyerdynamic DT880 600 OHMs. The multibit is VERY revealing. I listen to a lot of classic rock and there are some terrible mixes and Asgard thinks its funny to show them to you. I enjoy hearing parts of music that I have not noticed before whether they are pleasing or not. The Beyers were a little too sharp for me (kind of hurts at high volume levels) but I picked up a pair of ZMF classics and so far I think there is good synergy with this pairing. I am considering selling the Beyers AND the La Figaro(even though the synergy between those two is magical). I already sold the Bifrost and SYS. I gave the soundbar to my son and bought a pair of 305P MkII studio monitors and the LSR 310S matched sub. I am using the pre outs from the Asgard 3 into a Rolls Promatch to boost the signal to Pro Level (+4dc) and then to the sub and pair of monitors. In nearfield it sounds AMAZING. I would definitely spring for the Multibit if I had to do it over. It had been about 5 years with my last version of my system it will be 5 more at least with this incarnation.


----------



## ev666il

My current audio chain is Modi 2 -> Magni 2 Uber -> Focal Elegia.

I really like the overall presentation: punchy, tight, and with a neutral timbre. However, I do find the mids and treble a little too coarse at times. For I tend to listen at high volumes, if a track is poorly mastered and already exhibits harsh treble (which isn’t unheard of in metal music), my chain adds to it a little and makes it fatiguing.

My hope is that the Asgard 3 with Multibit module will ameliorate this aspect. Anything beyond that is gravy, as the all-in-one solution also saves me some precious desk real estate and gets me a black unit, which I have wanted since I first bought my Schiit stack.


As for sound card comparisons: I used to run a Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD into the Magni 2 Uber. When I compared it to the Modi 2, I found the latter punchier and more resolving, whereas the Sound Blaster felt muddy and more “polite.”

I ascribed the less resolving nature of the Sound Blaster to a poorer clocking section. My wife also preferred the sound from the Modi 2, but of course all of this is purely anecdotal—the Modi 2 and SB weren’t level matched (I lack the means and know-how for that) and the comparison wasn’t blind.


----------



## bradbort

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Oh, I'm not saying all good amps and dacs sound the same. I'm saying, that these things make the most subtle of changes, and you shouldn't be expecting big changes with most gear. Diminishing returns is a HUGE factor when it comes amps/dacs. Say, I have a Magni 3. I still want an Asgard 3 even thought I don't expect a huge difference. I mainly want the Asgard 3 for its potential to drive even more stuff better than the Magni. That and I like the bigger chassis.



My experience with DACs in a traditional stereo system, and headphone amps is more mixed. For DACs I hear the most difference, if I hear a difference, from speakers. For “good” DACs, I heard greater imaging and placement. For some DACs, I also hear greater bass extension, although that seems odd to me, since I don’t expect DACs to act like equalizers. I heard the greatest differences of this type when I switched to MB DACS, or traditional resister ladder R2R DACs....although I have heard Sigma Delta DACs that sound quite nice in my system...a Meridian director (no longer sold in the US) and the built in DAC in an Oppo 205. Mostly, however, I find most traditional DACS only give very subtle differences, if any, even if they cost up to $1500. The original Rega DAC, for example, made no changes that I could discern. 

In terms of headphone amps, I think often its dependent on the headphones you use. I will say, however, that even with my fairly easy to driver focal clear headphones, the Asgard 3 is much more enjoyable than the Magni 3 or the built in headphone amp in my rogue sphinx 2. I’m hearing way more detail, and getting far less listening fatigue during lengthy sessions. I’m really liking the amp, far more than I liked the original Asgard and Asgard 2, both of which I sold for one reason or another. I don’t think I’ll be selling the 3. I agree, however, that I can’t see spending much more than what I spent on the (no cards) Asgard 3 on a headphone amp. I’ll hear more differences by buying different headphones, but I’m so happy with the Clears I may be at the end of the road there as well.


----------



## squishware (Sep 22, 2019)

I think you can hear every change in the signal path.  Headphone, DAC,  Amp and maybe even cables. When I got the Bifrost I had a Yamaha CD player with  Burr Brown DAC and I spent some time ABing them and the difference was not subtle. Both my headphones use the same mini XLR cables to attach at the cups so there may be some cable testing in the future. I am unsure if the Asgard is settling down or I am getting ear callouses but last night I put on Motley Crue the first one (Livewire) which is very mid centric. The ZMFs really sucked the life out of it so I switched to the Beyers and it sounded correct and not too sharp. I need to relisten to the tracks that I could not make it through previously, but I think two very differently tuned cans is akin to using EQ. I may keep both as I try to keep as many boxes out of the chain as possible (Loki resistance).


----------



## Hofy

My Asgard 3 arrived yesterday.  Finally got it set up this morning.  Opened it up and installed the line card.  Easy but tight fit, so no problems for me. Of course, I can't leave anything alone! 
I will post a better pic tonight.  Too much lens distortion  on this one.


----------



## ev666il

What’s with the oddly shaped volume knob?


----------



## Hofy

ev666il said:


> What’s with the oddly shaped volume knob?


Just a larger version of what I have used on my Magni.  I find it easier to turn and it allows me to see where the volume is set at much easier.

(my Magni knob)


----------



## Asahi Templar

Are there any issues with the chassis grounding with the Asgard 3? 

I am interested in getting one as I really like the way the black one looks and initial impressions are that its better than the Magni 3.

I am one of the (few?) people who found the Magni 3 compressed sounding. Does the Asgard 3 have that same issue or is it dynamic sounding?


----------



## bradbort

Asahi Templar said:


> Are there any issues with the chassis grounding with the Asgard 3?
> 
> I am interested in getting one as I really like the way the black one looks and initial impressions are that its better than the Magni 3.
> 
> I am one of the (few?) people who found the Magni 3 compressed sounding. Does the Asgard 3 have that same issue or is it dynamic sounding?



I have not had any grounding issues with the Asgard 3. I believe I did with the original. I find the dynamics of the sound too be excellent, and I have compared it with the Magni 3. IMO, the Asgard 3 is an excellent sounding headphone amp, and the black chassis looks great!


----------



## marsza11

very interesting


----------



## 441879

Asahi Templar said:


> Are there any issues with the chassis grounding with the Asgard 3?
> 
> I am interested in getting one as I really like the way the black one looks and initial impressions are that its better than the Magni 3.
> 
> I am one of the (few?) people who found the Magni 3 compressed sounding. Does the Asgard 3 have that same issue or is it dynamic sounding?



I found the Magni 3 compressed sounding compared to the Lyr3, which is very similar in some ways to the Asgard 3. My guess is you’ll like it better.


----------



## squishware

I am starting to lose my bias towards the Beyer tuning and finding the ZMF Classics an increasingly enjoyable pairing with the Asgard 3.


----------



## cjc

squishware said:


> I am starting to lose my bias towards the Beyer tuning and finding the ZMF Classics an increasingly enjoyable pairing with the Asgard 3.


I like my Beyer DT990-600 ohm with the Asgard 3. Haven't heard the ZMF Classics, so can't comment.


----------



## greenarrow

cjc said:


> I like my Beyer DT990-600 ohm with the Asgard 3. Haven't heard the ZMF Classics, so can't comment.



I've a DT880-250 ohm and ATH-M50x. Can these pair with the Asgard 3 well? Now using a Topping A30/D30 combo after off-loading my M&M3 combo.


----------



## KukoCL

greenarrow said:


> I've a DT880-250 ohm and ATH-M50x. Can these pair with the Asgard 3 well? Now using a Topping A30/D30 combo after off-loading my M&M3 combo.


I had the M50x and these being very good for it's price, I think doesn't scale much in audio quality with better equipment (same with my Momentum 2).

Probably your DT-880 will scale awesome with the Asgasrd. Maybe someone here with those cans can tell you.


----------



## cjc

greenarrow said:


> I've a DT880-250 ohm and ATH-M50x. Can these pair with the Asgard 3 well? Now using a Topping A30/D30 combo after off-loading my M&M3 combo.


 Sorry, I have Beyer DT 880-600 ohm cans so can't comment.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

bradbort said:


> I have not had any grounding issues with the Asgard 3. I believe I did with the original. I find the dynamics of the sound too be excellent, and I have compared it with the Magni 3. IMO, the Asgard 3 is an excellent sounding headphone amp, and the black chassis looks great!



I back that up. No grounding problem. There's a fuzz if you crank up the volume knob to 3 o'clock or higher without anything playing, but that's way beyond crazy high for music listening. Dynamics are great when paired with a HD6XX as well.


----------



## greenarrow

cjc said:


> Sorry, I have Beyer DT 880-600 ohm cans so can't comment.



What's the different between a 600 and 250 ohm cans? Should I use the low or high gain on myTopping A30?


----------



## newtophones07

Hofy said:


> Just a larger version of what I have used on my Magni.  I find it easier to turn and it allows me to see where the volume is set at much easier.
> 
> (my Magni knob)




Cool where did you get that knob? I want one!


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 25, 2019)

will f said:


> I found the Magni 3 compressed sounding compared to the Lyr3, which is very similar in some ways to the Asgard 3. My guess is you’ll like it better.


"Compressed" is a good description of how the Magni 3 sounds when compared to the Asgard 3 or any of Schitt's better amps (even the older Asgard 2 and Lyr 2).

By itself, the Magni 3 sounds pretty good overall, but once you do a side-by-side comparison between the two, it becomes quiet clear that the Magni 3 is noticeably less resolving and engaging than it's bigger brothers.

The Magni 3 still has it's place.  I use one as a compact desktop amp and love it. But if you have some good headphones that can scale, there are definite gains to be had when you move up to one of Schitt's better amps.


----------



## tafens

XERO1 said:


> "Compressed" is a good description of how the Magni 3 sounds when compared to the Asgard 3 or any of Schitt's better amps (even the older Asgard 2 and Lyr 2).
> 
> By itself, the Magni 3 sounds pretty good overall, but once you do a side-by-side comparison between the two, it becomes quiet clear that the Magni 3 is noticeably less resolving and engaging than it's bigger brothers.
> 
> The Magni 3 still has it's place.  I use one as a compact desk amp and love it. But if you have some good headphones that can scale, there are definite gains to be had when you move up to one of Schitt's better amps.



Magni3 is a great little amp, and sounds great especially together with the Modi multibit. When I got the Lyr3 (multibit) though, in comparison, I could understand what some people were talking about when they said the Magni3 was a bit harsh sounding at times.


----------



## ev666il

These comments are making me look forward to my Asgard 3 all the more—unfortunately it hasn’t been shipped yet, though


----------



## Hofy

newtophones07 said:


> Cool where did you get that knob? I want one!


Search eBay for item 191760309923. It is a 2 pack for just over $11US


----------



## newtophones07

Hofy said:


> Search eBay for item 191760309923. It is a 2 pack for just over $11US



Thanks!


----------



## KukoCL

I bought a black Asgard with Multibit. Does it come with the multibit card pre installed? If not, is it hard to install?


----------



## XERO1

KukoCL said:


> I bought a black Asgard with Multibit. Does it come with the multibit card pre installed? If not, is it hard to install?


If you select the Asgard 3 with the multibit card option from the Asgard 3 page, the card will come pre-installed.


----------



## Mackles

So, I'm quite new here, and I'm planning to make my foray into this world of audio, so I figured I'd ask y'all experts about a question re: the Asgard 3 that was on my mind.

Until I saw the release of the Asgard 3, I was planning on buying the Modi & Magni & SYS Schiit 3-stack in order to run audio from both my turntable & PC, and allowing me to use both headphones and a set of powered monitors.
(I.e. Turntable and Modi DAC would input into SYS, which goes into Magni AMP, allowing switching between the two sources. Then, powered monitors connected to the Magni via the pre-amp outputs, and of course, my headphones [either Sennheiser HD 700 or 660S, haven't yet decided] into the Magni as well.)

However, upon inspecting the beauty that is the Asgard 3, would I be right to conclude that the Asgard 3 w/ DAC card could replace that entire 3-stack, and still serve my purposes? I.e. Modi goes into DAC USB slot, turntable goes into regular RCA input, powered monitors to pre-amp'd out, and the source can be switched b/w DAC & turntable via the switch on the front? (And of course, with headphones plugged in, the powered monitor output mutes.)

Sorry if this is a lengthy yet silly question, but as I don't know very much about all of this, I didn't want to jump the gun and purchase without verifying my plan!

(Also, if you have any input on headphone choice [Sennheiser HD 700 VS 660S], and how they'd perform with a setup like the above, let me know )

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## bradbort

If your only digital input is usb, then yes having the card integrated makes sense. In terms of the turntable, you do need a preamp if its not built into the turntable, but that would be necessary regardless


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 25, 2019)

Mackles said:


> (Also, if you have any input on headphone choice [Sennheiser HD 700 VS 660S], and how they'd perform with a setup like the above, let me know )
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


I have the HD660S, also had the HD650, and I think the 660s are the best thing I've ever heard, they sound incredibly good, better Dynamics than the 650, and clearer treble without being harsh, they resolve a lot more than the HD650 IMO.

I didn't try the HD700, but i read many times that they have a fatiguing treble, even in the official Sennheiser store from Chile (where I live) they don't sell that model for that issue, or at least that's what the store manager said.

Maybe there is a happy HD700 user here?


----------



## Asahi Templar

Mackles said:


> So, I'm quite new here, and I'm planning to make my foray into this world of audio, so I figured I'd ask y'all experts about a question re: the Asgard 3 that was on my mind.
> 
> Until I saw the release of the Asgard 3, I was planning on buying the Modi & Magni & SYS Schiit 3-stack in order to run audio from both my turntable & PC, and allowing me to use both headphones and a set of powered monitors.
> (I.e. Turntable and Modi DAC would input into SYS, which goes into Magni AMP, allowing switching between the two sources. Then, powered monitors connected to the Magni via the pre-amp outputs, and of course, my headphones [either Sennheiser HD 700 or 660S, haven't yet decided] into the Magni as well.)
> ...




If you are not going to use a equalizer I cannot possibly recommend a HD700. It has got a very strange frequency response that many (most?) people will not like. Specifically its got a massive dip in the 3k region and a huge spike around 6k which gives it a really strange sound, If you fix it with EQ, its actually a quite nice headphone, it has a huge soundstage and is very comfortable..but if you hate eq...try it before you buy it!

The 660s is a great headphone and is super easy to recommend to anyone. It is one of my favorite rock/metal headphones as its got a forward engaging midrange as well as nice, fast and clean bass. Its one of the best headphones out there for music enjoyment IMO and is my favorite unequalized sound signature to date. Its only flaw is that it is not as good of a reference as the HD 650 imo. The 650 has near perfect timbre and the 660s trades that for improvements in other areas. if you are just looking to enjoy music though, 660s is a top pick.

Both the HD700 and the 660s should work great with the Asgard 3 as they are both very efficent headphones and shouldnt need more than 500mw of power for most stuff which means they will stay within the Class A bias of the Asgard.


----------



## KukoCL

Asahi Templar said:


> If you are not going to use a equalizer I cannot possibly recommend a HD700. It has got a very strange frequency response that many (most?) people will not like. Specifically its got a massive dip in the 3k region and a huge spike around 6k which gives it a really strange sound, If you fix it with EQ, its actually a quite nice headphone, it has a huge soundstage and is very comfortable..but if you hate eq...try it before you buy it!
> 
> The 660s is a great headphone and is super easy to recommend to anyone. It is one of my favorite rock/metal headphones as its got a forward engaging midrange as well as nice, fast and clean bass. Its one of the best headphones out there for music enjoyment IMO and is my favorite unequalized sound signature to date. Its only flaw is that it is not as good of a reference as the HD 650 imo. The 650 has near perfect timbre and the 660s trades that for improvements in other areas. if you are just looking to enjoy music though, 660s is a top pick.
> 
> Both the HD700 and the 660s should work great with the Asgard 3 as they are both very efficent headphones and shouldnt need more than 500mw of power for most stuff which means they will stay within the Class A bias of the Asgard.



Does that mean that moving the switch to high gain moves the amp out of the class A bias?


----------



## Asahi Templar

KukoCL said:


> Does that mean that moving the switch to high gain moves the amp out of the class A bias?



That is a great question for Jason 

My guess is it should stay in Class A until you increase the volume enough to go over 500mw of power regardless of gain setting, but Jason would have to confirm that.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 25, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> I have the HD660S, also had the HD650, and I think the 660s are the best thing I've ever heard, they sound incredibly good, better Dynamics than the 650, and clearer treble without being harsh, they resolve a lot more than the HD650 IMO.
> 
> I didn't try the HD700, but i read many times that they have a fatiguing treble, even in the official Sennheiser store from Chile (where I live) they don't sell that model for that issue, or at least that's what the store manager said.
> 
> Maybe there is a happy HD700 user here?



I have the Asgard 3 with the AK4490 dac module, a HD700 and a HD6XX (same as HD650). The amp is pretty neutral in my opinion, so the HD700 will sound bright as hell. The HD700 NEEDS TO BE EQUALIZED, this cannot be emphasized enough, or you will hear sibilance and the treble will drive you nuts. If you don't EQ, you will hate it as much as I did before trying to adjust the frequency. Because of it, I like to stay the hell away from bright headphones nowadays. 

Between the two you mentioned, the 660S is a much better purchase. They have better resolution than the 650/6XX, while compromising a bit on the mids I suppose. I like more the 650/6XX though. I would also like to make a suggestion. Go look for a store where you can try planar magnetic headphones like the HIFIMAN or Audeze. You may end up spending more, but will definitely have a more exclusive experience.


----------



## KukoCL

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Here's the back with the installed Multibit DAC.


Does it come with the USB cable?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

KukoCL said:


> Does it come with the USB cable?



It does NOT come with a USB cable, my friend. In the box is just the Asgard 3 and the power cord.


----------



## TeeReQs (Sep 26, 2019)

@Mani ATH 87 What USB cable did you use? Looks like a quality cable


----------



## ev666il (Sep 26, 2019)

@Asahi Templar I own a pair of HD650 and I wouldn’t call their timber “perfect.” Then again, I guess it comes down to the definition of perfect; to me, that means “neutral.” The HD650 definitely aren’t neutral.

@Mackles I suggest auditioning Focal headphones as well. I own the HD650 and the Focal Elegia and strongly prefer the latter (though, to be fair, the Elegia are about twice the price of the HD650.)


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

ev666il said:


> @Asahi Templar I own a pair of HD650 and I wouldn’t call their timber “perfect.” Then again, I guess it comes down to the definition of perfect; to me, that means “neutral.” The HD650 definitely aren’t neutral.
> 
> @Mackles I suggest auditioning Focal headphones as well. I own the HD650 and the Focal Elegia a strongly prefer the latter (though, to be fair, the Elegia are about twice the price of the HD650.)



I agree. I have the JVC HA-FX750 and to me that's the one with perfect timber (much superior to the 650 in my opinion). I dunno if the wood in the iem is the responsible factor for this...


----------



## halozero

hi there. this is my first post, so go easy on me. 

I’ve enjoyed quality stereo equipment most of my life (I’m 50) but only now shopping for cans+amp/dac above $200.

read and watched many reviews and narrowed down to these:

phones: either 6xx or 4xx (can’t justify $300 bump to 660s just yet)

amp+dac: either Asgard 3 + dac card or dragonfly (red or cobalt)

I listen to wide variety of music, but I suppose a good chunk is rock. my sources will be ipad and macbook 

in my youth i’d lean towards high energy sound at loud-ish volumes, but in my old age I’d prefer a non-fatiguing, more laid back listening.

most important advice I seek: portability of dragonfly is compelling, but I’d only use it away from home ~5% of the time. Would the Asgard be significantly better than Dragonfly to lose out on rare portable use?

thanks in advance.


----------



## 441879 (Sep 26, 2019)

halozero said:


> hi there. this is my first post, so go easy on me.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed quality stereo equipment most of my life (I’m 50) but only now shopping for cans+amp/dac above $200.
> 
> ...



I am assuming that 6XX = Massdrop / Sennheiser HD6XX and 4XX = Massdrop / Hifiman HE4XX. Please let me know if that isn’t the case.

The Dragonfly may not give you great performance with the 4XX. In general planar magnetic headphones are power hogs and I think you’re limited to pretty low power with the Dragonfly. Provided the Dragonfly can generate enough voltage, it might work great for the 6XX, but that is a headphone that seems to really benefit from top notch amplification- I’d personally choose the Asgard plus DAC for it. If you want a portable solution that can work with both, I’d look at something like a FIIO Q5 (Amp + DAC + battery about the size of a deck of cards). That said, the Asgard + DAC will sound better, especially (IMHO) with the 6XX


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

halozero said:


> hi there. this is my first post, so go easy on me.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed quality stereo equipment most of my life (I’m 50) but only now shopping for cans+amp/dac above $200.
> 
> ...



HD6XX highly benefit from a good amplification. I have both the HD6XX and Asgard 3 with AK4490 dac module, and I really enjoy it. The Asgard is a much better purchase in my opinion than the Firefly since you will be out with your cans only 5% of the time. I'd consider getting something else later on for portable usage really. I'd argue that the Firefly is even worse if you decide for the 4XX. Planars are power hungry.

I'm also like you and prefer laid back headphones, so the 660s brightness might not be your cup of tea, in case you ever decide to put those cans in perspective for now. Something tells me you'd love the Audeze LCD2 Classic. Very laid back, super smooth sound. It's pricey when compared to entry level hifi headphones though.


----------



## halozero

will f said:


> I am assuming that 6XX = Massdrop / Sennheiser HD6XX and 4XX = Massdrop / Hifiman HE4XX. Please let me know if that isn’t the case.
> 
> The Dragonfly may not give you great performance with the 4XX. In general planar magnetic headphones are power hogs and I think you’re limited to pretty low power with the Dragonfly. Provided the Dragonfly can generate enough voltage, it might work great for the 6XX, but that is a headphone that seems to really benefit from top notch amplification- I’d personally choose the Asgard plus DAC for it. If you want a portable solution that can work with both, I’d look at something like a FIIO Q5 (Amp + DAC + battery about the size of a deck of cards). That said, the Asgard + DAC will sound better, especially (IMHO) with the 6XX



Thanks, Will. Yes, those are the phones I’m considering. I’ve been struggling to line up all the pro and user reviews on these to make my decision. Lots of contradictory opinions, especially around bass (extension vs clarity)

The amp/dac decision is further complicated by conflicting opinions on value of multibit, which neither Dragonfly offers.


----------



## halozero

HumdrumPenguin said:


> HD6XX highly benefit from a good amplification. I have both the HD6XX and Asgard 3 with AK4490 dac module, and I really enjoy it. The Asgard is a much better purchase in my opinion than the Firefly since you will be out with your cans only 5% of the time. I'd consider getting something else later on for portable usage really. I'd argue that the Firefly is even worse if you decide for the 4XX. Planars are power hungry.
> 
> I'm also like you and prefer laid back headphones, so the 660s brightness might not be your cup of tea, in case you ever decide to put those cans in perspective for now. Something tells me you'd love the Audeze LCD2 Classic. Very laid back, super smooth sound. It's pricey when compared to entry level hifi headphones though.



Thanks, Penguin.

Yes, most LCD2 reviews I’ve read/watched have been tempting, but you’re right about the $. 

what made your decision to opt for 4990 vs multibit? Do you doubt 6xx would reveal multibit advantages, or was it a purely cost decision?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 26, 2019)

halozero said:


> Thanks, Penguin.
> 
> Yes, most LCD2 reviews I’ve read/watched have been tempting, but you’re right about the $.
> 
> what made your decision to opt for 4990 vs multibit? Do you doubt 6xx would reveal multibit advantages, or was it a purely cost decision?



I have never heard the multibit dac, and I already knew the AK4490 was a phenomenal dac. Truth be told, I’m not sure I’d be able to hear much difference, if any, between the two of them. Amp differences are much more apparent than dacs, so getting the Asgard over the Firefly is a total no brainer. The story changes when considering between the 2 cards. I myself would only consider multibit if it were to also give me extra inputs aside of usb. You will very likely be happy with either. If the possible subtle change in the sound is perceived, it doesn’t mean that one is better than the other.


----------



## 441879 (Sep 26, 2019)

halozero said:


> Thanks, Will. Yes, those are the phones I’m considering. I’ve been struggling to line up all the pro and user reviews on these to make my decision. Lots of contradictory opinions, especially around bass (extension vs clarity)
> 
> The amp/dac decision is further complicated by conflicting opinions on value of multibit, which neither Dragonfly offers.



At the price range you’re looking at, the DAC isn’t as important as the headphone (most important) and amp (2nd most important). A  good pair of headphones that are really efficient (eg Focal Elear or Elex) with an inexpensive amp (or just directly out of your phone) will sound better than a good pair of inefficient headphones out of a high quality but underpowered amp. Both the 6XX and 4XX are great headphones for the money and frankly unless you already have strong headphone preferences you’ll probably really like either one. However, they both are fairly demanding on amplification (though in different ways).  Pick your headphone first, then use what you have left over for your amp next, then your DAC.

I personally feel the 6XX scales better with high quality amplification, while the 4XX doesn’t scale much as long as you give it enough power. If you pick the 6XX, buy the Asgard for best sound (DAC won’t matter much). If you pick the 4XX, buy a Modi + Magni or high power portable. The DAC doesn’t matter at all and the amp won’t matter much as long as it is reasonably powerful.


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> hi there. this is my first post, so go easy on me.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed quality stereo equipment most of my life (I’m 50) but only now shopping for cans+amp/dac above $200.
> 
> ...


For such hard to drive headphones, I'd recommend the Asgard, also the 3,5 Jack in the dragonfly gives out with time a lot easier.


----------



## halozero

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I have never heard the multibit dac, and I already knew the AK4490 was a phenomenal dac. Truth be told, I’m not sure I’d be able to hear much difference, if any, between the two of them. Amp differences are much more apparent than dacs, so getting the Asgard over the Firefly is a total no brainer. The story changes when considering between the 2 cards. I myself would only consider multibit if it were to also give me extra inputs aside of usb. You will very likely be happy with either. If the possible subtle change in the sound is perceived, it doesn’t mean that one is better than the other.



‘thanks for the link. read the review & some replies. I’m leaning 4490, and not much motivated by spending more on multibit now to gain potential scalability if I upgrade phones in future.


----------



## halozero

will f said:


> At the price range you’re looking at, the DAC isn’t as important as the headphone (most important) and amp (2nd most important). A  good pair of headphones that are really efficient (eg Focal Elear or Elex) with an inexpensive amp (or just directly out of your phone) will sound better than a good pair of inefficient headphones out of a high quality but underpowered amp. Both the 6XX and 4XX are great headphones for the money and frankly unless you already have strong headphone preferences you’ll probably really like either one. However, they both are fairly demanding on amplification (though in different ways).  Pick your headphone first, then use what you have left over for your amp next, then your DAC.
> 
> I personally feel the 6XX scales better with high quality amplification, while the 4XX doesn’t scale much as long as you give it enough power. If you pick the 6XX, buy the Asgard for best sound (DAC won’t matter much). If you pick the 4XX, buy a Modi + Magni or high power portable. The DAC doesn’t matter at all and the amp won’t matter much as long as it is reasonably powerful.



‘If you and other experts consistently advised something like 660s with no dac/amp over say 6xx + dac/amp, cost being similar) I’d go for the 660s. most everything I’ve seen advises dac/amp even with the relatively more efficient 660s. Right? That (~$800) becomes more $ than I’m budgeting (~$500)


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Sep 26, 2019)

halozero said:


> ‘If you and other experts consistently advised something like 660s with no dac/amp over say 6xx + dac/amp, cost being similar) I’d go for the 660s. most everything I’ve seen advises dac/amp even with the relatively more efficient 660s. Right? That (~$800) becomes more $ than I’m budgeting (~$500)



Many headphones without a proper amp sound dead to me. I would never, ever, eeeeever, get into this game without an amp and a somewhat decent dac. I did it in the past, and it killed the joy to the point where a few days later I didn’t even care for the cans I had just bought. The Asgard 3 and HD6XX are god damn great, not just for their price, but for astounding performance overall. The Asgard will drive anything you throw at them. No need for future upgrades, unless you wanna try something different. It’s a killer deal at this price.


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> ‘If you and other experts consistently advised something like 660s with no dac/amp over say 6xx + dac/amp, cost being similar) I’d go for the 660s. most everything I’ve seen advises dac/amp even with the relatively more efficient 660s. Right? That (~$800) becomes more $ than I’m budgeting (~$500)


I think my 660S directly from my Galaxy S9 sounds better than my HD6XX I sold with my tube amp. Neither I like bright sounding headphones, Just saying :3


----------



## 441879 (Sep 26, 2019)

halozero said:


> ‘If you and other experts consistently advised something like 660s with no dac/amp over say 6xx + dac/amp, cost being similar) I’d go for the 660s. most everything I’ve seen advises dac/amp even with the relatively more efficient 660s. Right? That (~$800) becomes more $ than I’m budgeting (~$500)



The 660s are 150 ohms. The 6XX are 300 ohms. The 660s requires 1V to reach 104 dB, so yes, the 660 will work way better than the 6XX from your smartphone. That said, I can’t tell you if an unamped 660s will sound better than a properly amped 6XX. Putting a decent amp in front will give you a cleaner, less  noisy 1V. A fairly resolving headphone like the 660 will allow you to hear the difference if you’re listening for it but as you say, it’s more money. The 6XX plus the Asgard will give you more flexibility if you decide to upgrade in the future as well, so there is that.  The fact that you are analyzing this so carefully tells me you’re going to upgrade at some point so might as well plan for either buying the 660s now and probably an amp in the future, or the amp + 6XX  now and a better headphone in the future.


----------



## halozero

will f said:


> The 660s are 150 ohms. The 6XX are 300 ohms. The 660s requires 1V to reach 104 dB, so yes, the 660 will work way better than the 6XX from your smartphone. That said, Putting a decent amp in front will give you a cleaner, less  noisy 1V. A fairly resolving headphone like the 660 will allow you to hear the difference if you’re listening for it. The 6XX plus the Asgard will give you more flexibility if you decide to upgrade in the future as well, so there is that.  The fact that you are analyzing this so carefully tells me you’re going to upgrade at some point so might as well plan for it.



‘that’s consistent with my research so far.

I can stay in budget with 6xx + Asgard now, and when 660s comes down, would snatch them up at $300 and likely splurge at $400


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> ‘that’s consistent with my research so far.
> 
> I can stay in budget with 6xx + Asgard now, and when 660s comes down, would snatch them up at $300 and likely splurge at $400


Sounds good. I liked my HD6XX when I had them. The only reason I sold them with my tube amp was to buy the HD660S in a 40% off deal, quick.

The Asgard will give you plenty room to upgrade to any future headphones you throw at him.


----------



## 441879

halozero said:


> ‘that’s consistent with my research so far.
> 
> I can stay in budget with 6xx + Asgard now, and when 660s comes down, would snatch them up at $300 and likely splurge at $400



Or do what I do and cruise the for sale forum and pick up 2nd hand gear at way lower than new prices


----------



## halozero

KukoCL said:


> Sounds good. I liked my HD6XX when I had them. The only reason I sold them with my tube amp was to buy the HD660S in a 40% off deal, quick.
> 
> The Asgard will give you plenty room to upgrade to any future headphones you throw at him.



I’d  do the same. I’ve set up a price alert on the 660s with camelcamelcamel.


----------



## halozero

will f said:


> Or do what I do and cruise the for sale forum and pick up 2nd hand gear at way lower than new prices



‘that’s smart, but I have this irrational cooties fear with used headphones. lol


----------



## 441879

halozero said:


> ‘that’s smart, but I have this irrational cooties fear with used headphones. lol



 My cooties are fully feral. Other cooties don’t stand a chance.


----------



## 441879

KukoCL said:


> Sounds good. I liked my HD6XX when I had them. The only reason I sold them with my tube amp was to buy the HD660S in a 40% off deal, quick.
> 
> The Asgard will give you plenty room to upgrade to any future headphones you throw at him.



based on my experience with the Lyr 3 (cousin of the A3) it can scale up just fine with $1500 and $3000 phones. Pretty darn impressive amp for the price.


----------



## tcellguy

halozero said:


> hi there. this is my first post, so go easy on me.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed quality stereo equipment most of my life (I’m 50) but only now shopping for cans+amp/dac above $200.
> 
> ...



I love the Dragonfly Red sound, but in my experience it really can't fully/properly drive anything other than my low impedance dynamic Audio Technica headphones. The DFR really does sound great with easy to drive headphones so maybe the 4XX could work. I did try it with the 150 Ohm HD58X and that sounded pretty good, but the HD6XX sound compressed, narrow, and starving on the DFR to me. Others may disagree. With the Aeon Flow planar headphones the DFR distorts easily and has minimal bass response. 

If portability is a concern I'd consider the iFI iDSD nano at $200. Otherwise the I'd go for the Asgard 3 or Magni 3. I'd also recommend getting a Modi 3 external DAC over the internal DAC if you have the desk real estate. I recently got the Modi 3 and it's very impressive for the price and to my ear is a sonic improvement over the AK4490 DAC in the Jotunheim.


----------



## tcellguy

will f said:


> Curious about the Lyr3 comparison too. I’m tempted to buy an Asgard just see for myself.



I couldn't resist. Mine is arriving Monday 

I'm hoping it will have properties similar the Lyr 3 and Jotunheim and pair well with the Aeon Flow Closed.


----------



## 441879

tcellguy said:


> I couldn't resist. Mine is arriving Monday
> 
> I'm hoping it will have properties similar the Lyr 3 and Jotunheim and pair well with the Aeon Flow Closed.


Subscribed!


----------



## halozero

tcellguy said:


> I love the Dragonfly Red sound, but in my experience it really can't fully/properly drive anything other than my low impedance dynamic Audio Technica headphones. The DFR really does sound great with easy to drive headphones so maybe the 4XX could work. I did try it with the 150 Ohm HD58X and that sounded pretty good, but the HD6XX sound compressed, narrow, and starving on the DFR to me. Others may disagree. With the Aeon Flow planar headphones the DFR distorts easily and has minimal bass response.
> 
> If portability is a concern I'd consider the iFI iDSD nano at $200. Otherwise the I'd go for the Asgard 3 or Magni 3. I'd also recommend getting a Modi 3 external DAC over the internal DAC if you have the desk real estate. I recently got the Modi 3 and it's very impressive for the price and to my ear is a sonic improvement over the AK4490 DAC in the Jotunheim.



I’ve heard the Modi 3 recommended over 4490 card elsewhere too. Essentially same $ apart from extra rca cable. But i prefer the black Asgard and Modi offers only silver, and they are different sizes... not as aesthetically pleasing as Modi+Magni stacked. Also, the Modi will probably benefit from additional usb power, so one more cable? Is it worth those compromises?

thanks!


----------



## tcellguy

I think the internal card comes down to convenience. It's the same AK4490 chip. I don't understand the tech, but Modi 3 just sounds more refined and engaging. I just A/B'd a for a bit to make sure. The difference isn't huge and I'm by no means saying the internal card sounds bad. The Jotunheim's internal DAC was my first DAC and served me well for a long time. It's a very competent DAC card. 

That said, the Modi 3 sounds smoother to me, with more definition in both bass and treble and a quieter background. Sound stage is about the same. It sounds better to me even running straight out of my Mac with the supplied USB cable (no additional cables required). For fun I tried using my Eitr or iUSB nano and iPurifier and that improved the sonic benefits even further. I don't think you can go wrong with either approach to be honest. But given the choice I'd get the stand-alone Modi 3. The price/performance ratio on this is really impressive. 

I prefer silver so I can't help there


----------



## halozero

tcellguy said:


> I think the internal card comes down to convenience. It's the same AK4490 chip. I don't understand the tech, but Modi 3 just sounds more refined and engaging. I just A/B'd a for a bit to make sure. The difference isn't huge and I'm by no means saying the internal card sounds bad. The Jotunheim's internal DAC was my first DAC and served me well for a long time. It's a very competent DAC card.
> 
> That said, the Modi 3 sounds smoother to me, with more definition in both bass and treble and a quieter background. Sound stage is about the same. It sounds better to me even running straight out of my Mac with the supplied USB cable (no additional cables required). For fun I tried using my Eitr or iUSB nano and iPurifier and that improved the sonic benefits even further. I don't think you can go wrong with either approach to be honest. But given the choice I'd get the stand-alone Modi 3. The price/performance ratio on this is really impressive.
> 
> I prefer silver so I can't help there



Are you using Modi 3 with Asgard 3 or Magni 3? If I decide on Modi, is the Asgard worth the additional $ over Magni?


----------



## tcellguy

I was comparing the Jotunheim internal DAC (Balanced AK4490) to the Modi 3 external DAC via single ended into the Jotunheim. 

I haven't heard the Asgard 3 yet. I have only heard the Magni 3 briefly at CanJam NY 2019 driving a Dekoni Blue T50RP mod. 

However, I anticipate that the Asgard's dedicated power supply and the Continuity output stage may very well provide an improvement over the Magni.


----------



## halozero

tcellguy said:


> I was comparing the Jotunheim internal DAC (Balanced AK4490) to the Modi 3 external DAC via single ended into the Jotunheim.
> 
> I haven't heard the Asgard 3 yet. I have only heard the Magni 3 briefly at CanJam NY 2019 driving a Dekoni Blue T50RP mod.
> 
> However, I anticipate that the Asgard's dedicated power supply and the Continuity output stage may very well provide an improvement over the Magni.



Frankly I’ve seen reviews that prefer Liquid Spark and even the JDS Atom over the Magni 3 at the price point.


----------



## starence

halozero said:


> Are you using Modi 3 with Asgard 3 or Magni 3? If I decide on Modi, is the Asgard worth the additional $ over Magni?



It's more than worth it, in my opinion. Asgard 3 can easily compete with amps in the $400-500 range.


----------



## pure5152

starence said:


> It's more than worth it, in my opinion. Asgard 3 can easily compete with amps in the $400-500 range.



Going to be receiving my Asgard 3 tomorrow, so I'll be able to compare with my THX AAA 789 and ZDT Jr, so we'll see.


----------



## 441879

halozero said:


> Frankly I’ve seen reviews that prefer Liquid Spark and even the JDS Atom over the Magni 3 at the price point.



JDS Atom is a very good amp. I’d take it over a Magni too, but not over a Lyr3 and probably not the A3, assuming the continuity circuit is a big part of the reason the Lyr3 sounds so good. Haven’t heard the Liquid Spark so no opinion there. 

By the way- Focal Clear sounds absolutely mind blowing on the Lyr 3. Be curious to hear how it pairs with the A3.


----------



## bradbort

A3>liquid sky> magni, although the gap between the A3 is much greater than between the liquid sky and magni. I’m super pleased with the A3


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

pure5152 said:


> Going to be receiving my Asgard 3 tomorrow, so I'll be able to compare with my THX AAA 789 and ZDT Jr, so we'll see.



Hi @pure5152 , let me know which one you prefer, i have the Woo wa2 and THX 789, thinking about order the Bifrost 2, but im also very curious about asgard 3.


----------



## strider1007 (Sep 27, 2019)

Just got conformation that my Asgard 3 will be shipped on monday.. Very exciting times.

Really curious how it will perform as replacement for my Vali 2..

So it will be PC(FLAC) > Modi Multibit > Asgard 3 > HD660S.

Will report my findings here..


----------



## KukoCL

strider1007 said:


> Just got conformation that my Asgard 3 will be shipped on monday.. Very exciting times.
> 
> Really curious how it will perform as replacement for my Vali 2..
> 
> ...


Nice, I'll be waiting for your feedback, because my Asgard 3 is shipping to Chile and it will take maybe 4 or 5 weeks.. and I'll be running almost the same setup as you:

PC(Tidal) > Asgard 3 + Multibit card > HD660S

So I'm curious :3


----------



## greenarrow

I'm thinking of getting a A3 for a change over my Topping A30/D30 combo. Can I only use the A3 to drive my DT 880 Pro and ATH-M50x? Are the extra addon necessary for the A3?


----------



## XERO1

halozero said:


> ‘If you and other experts consistently advised something like 660s with no dac/amp over say 6xx + dac/amp, cost being similar) I’d go for the 660s. most everything I’ve seen advises dac/amp even with the relatively more efficient 660s. Right? That (~$800) becomes more $ than I’m budgeting (~$500)


HD 6XX + Asgard 3 + whatever DAC you can comfortably afford = 

And then just upgrade as your budget allows.


----------



## squishware

I read an offhand comment referring to ASIO2WASAPI(by Jason). I installed it in Foobar and have been listening half the day with some ABing. Seems to clean up the timing in complicated passages. Unsure if that is the correct way to state it. I does not seem to get overwhelmed anymore. This is in comparison to WASAPI event.


----------



## halozero

XERO1 said:


> HD 6XX + Asgard 3 + whatever DAC you can comfortably afford =
> 
> And then just upgrade as your budget allows.


Based on feedback on this thread, I’m 90% ready for this combo. A3, Modi3, 6xx. Then upgrade to 660s when ~$300-350


----------



## Mackles

Mackles said:


> I was planning on buying the Modi & Magni & SYS Schiit 3-stack in order to run audio from both my turntable & PC, and allowing me to use both headphones and a set of powered monitors.
> (I.e. Turntable and Modi DAC would input into SYS, which goes into Magni AMP, allowing switching between the two sources. Then, powered monitors connected to the Magni via the pre-amp outputs, and of course, my headphones [either Sennheiser HD 700 or 660S, haven't yet decided] into the Magni as well.)
> 
> However, upon inspecting the beauty that is the Asgard 3, would I be right to conclude that the Asgard 3 w/ DAC card could replace that entire 3-stack, and still serve my purposes? I.e. Modi goes into DAC USB slot, turntable goes into regular RCA input, powered monitors to pre-amp'd out, and the source can be switched b/w DAC & turntable via the switch on the front? (And of course, with headphones plugged in, the powered monitor output mutes.)



I sort of never really got confirmation on this -- could anyone else confirm if this would indeed be possible?
(And yes, my turntable has a built-in phono-preamp.)


----------



## XERO1

Mackles said:


> I sort of never really got confirmation on this -- could anyone else confirm if this would indeed be possible?
> (And yes, my turntable has a built-in phono-preamp.)





Mackles said:


> However, upon inspecting the beauty that is the Asgard 3, would I be right to conclude that the Asgard 3 w/ DAC card could replace that entire 3-stack, and still serve my purposes? I.e. Modi goes into DAC USB slot, turntable goes into regular RCA input, powered monitors to pre-amp'd out, and the source can be switched b/w DAC & turntable via the switch on the front? (And of course, with headphones plugged in, the powered monitor output mutes.)


Technically, this would work. 
But in my experience, it's a *real PITA* to have to unplug your headphones _every single time_ you want to listen to your monitors and then have to plug them back in again when you want to use your headphones.


----------



## starence

greenarrow said:


> I'm thinking of getting a A3 for a change over my Topping A30/D30 combo. Can I only use the A3 to drive my DT 880 Pro and ATH-M50x? Are the extra addon necessary for the A3?



The modules are optional, but if you don't get one, you'll want to use your D30 or some other DAC with the Asgard.


----------



## squishware

The only downside to the Asgard 3 as a one box solution is volume management when unplugging the headphones. I am running about 12 o clock or more on the volume knob for my Beyer DT 880s and about 2 for my 305MKll studio monitors and LSR 310S.I have not forgotten yet but it will be 320 watts of loud if I do.


----------



## jnak00

XERO1 said:


> But in my experience, it's a *real PITA* to have to unplug your headphones _every single time_ you want to listen to your monitors and then have to plug them back in again when you want to use your headphones.



It's actually not...but I guess it would depend on your setup


----------



## greenarrow

starence said:


> The modules are optional, but if you don't get one, you'll want to use your D30 or some other DAC with the Asgard.



If I get the A3 optional DAC addon, there is no need for another external DAC. Btw, what is a multibit addon for the A3?


----------



## rkw

greenarrow said:


> Btw, what is a multibit addon for the A3?


The optional DAC is available in two versions (AK4490 or Multibit). Look at the Asgard page on the Schiit website.


----------



## bradbort

Mackles said:


> I sort of never really got confirmation on this -- could anyone else confirm if this would indeed be possible?
> (And yes, my turntable has a built-in phono-preamp.)



I believe I did respond to this days ago. If you are using a PC as your only digital input, then you are correct. The USB would connect to the DAC card in the A3, and the turntable (w/a built in preamp) would feed the analogue inputs of the A3. You could output to powered speakers via the analogue outputs, or you could listen to a headphone.


----------



## bradbort

A different question for folks. I have the A3. Really nice. I have it fed through my rogue sphinx from a variety of sources, including a Denafrips DAC. 

My question is more pedestrian. My headphone cable on Focal Clears is a bit too short. Does anyone have decent recommendations for a headphone extension cable?  I actually only need a couple of feet more, and did not want to replace the entire cable with a factory aftermarket that would cost almost as much as the headphones themselves


----------



## ev666il

I believe your Clear stock cable is the same as the one that came with my Focal Elegia. I replaced it with a custom-made cable from a local firm here in Hungary that cost me about $100 for 3m in length—and about half the cost were the connectors, as I was adamant in wanting rhodium. Cable itself is silver. Light, flexible, comfortably long—didn’t hear a difference sound-wise to be honest. If having a similarly custom cable is an option where you live, I’d recommend it.


----------



## bradbort

Thanks. The prices I’m seeing for “high quality” replacement cables for the Clear are mad money here in the US.  It would probably be significantly cheaper for me to order from Hungary and have them shipped


----------



## KukoCL

greenarrow said:


> I'm thinking of getting a A3 for a change over my Topping A30/D30 combo. Can I only use the A3 to drive my DT 880 Pro and ATH-M50x? Are the extra addon necessary for the A3?


The A3 without any add-on is only an Amp. So you need to feed it with a Dac.


----------



## rkw

bradbort said:


> Does anyone have decent recommendations for a headphone extension cable?


I've seen recommendations for the Grado Headphone Extension Cable (15 ft, $40), Mogami, and Blue Jeans Cable which will build to custom lengths: https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/MSA1.htm (choose 1/4 TRS Male and 1/4 TRS Female as connectors).


----------



## bradbort

_Thanks. I had not thought blue jeans made extension cables. Good to know!_


----------



## pure5152 (Sep 29, 2019)

pure5152 said:


> Going to be receiving my Asgard 3 tomorrow, so I'll be able to compare with my THX AAA 789 and ZDT Jr, so we'll see.



So I received my Asgard 3 on Friday and listened to it Friday night and a bit on Saturday.  Just want to say the Asgard 3 is freaking _legit_, but I've been procrastinating writing up impressions because it's difficult to explain exactly _how_ they are different.  It's been difficult pin-pointing exactly what makes the Asgard 3 so special to me, but I'll try a little now.  (Honestly too, I just didn't want to stop listening to music to write these impressions, because I was so drawn into the Asgard 3's sound).

EDIT:  realized this was unclear, but these impressions are comparing the Asgard 3 to the THX as a point of reference.

Using a 2019 Gungnir MB with a Pheasantwood Verite Open (universe pads):

- The THX sounds faster, with sharper attacks and transients overall.
- The THX handles very complex music passages with greater clarity than the Asgard 3.
- The Asgard 3 just seems to miss that very last bit of air in the treble, but seems to have a smoother treble in general
- The Asgard 3 just renders timbre so well, and layers better than the THX; it kinda has that euphonic sound and soundstage a tube amp may have, but with the speed and low noise floor of a solid state.
- The imaging sounds more tight on the Asgard 3, which helps add to that feeling of "realism"
- Subjectively, the THX sounds fast and clean, but admittedly a bit flat in the soundstage with not-so-great layering.
- OTOH Asgard 3 sounds very textured and _real_, with great imaging, layering, and excellent timbre.
- Asgard 3 also sounds extremely dynamic, with what I think are better microdynamics in the mids than the THX's (just adds to that amazing timbre and texture it feels it has)

No doubt that the THX is something special.  It's superbly fast, with sharper attacks and a very detailed and clean sound.  But the asgard 3 seems like it captures my soul better; there's something irresistibly lovely about the wonderful layering, beautiful timbre, and dynamic sound it has that makes it sound very realistic to me.  Again, tube-like sound, but with the speed and low noise floor of a solid state.

If the THX is a good value at $400 (I think it is), then the Asgard 3 to me is a freaking great deal at $200.  I recommend it whole-heartedly, and am tempted to sell the THX (but not yet, who knows, this all may be "new toy syndrome" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Always looking to get better at writing about what I hear.  Please give me feedback so I can improve, and feel free to ask me questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

P.S.  Unrelated to the Asgard 3, but for some reason the Gungir MB seems to output a distorted treble when outputting only to SE (i.e. to the Asgard 3); this distortion disappears when I have the Gungir output to a balanced amp as well (i.e. the THX).  So strange.


----------



## starence

pure5152 said:


> P.S. Unrelated to the Asgard 3, but for some reason the Gungir MB seems to output a distorted treble when outputting only to SE (i.e. to the Asgard 3); this distortion disappears when I have the Gungir output to a balanced amp as well (i.e. the THX). So strange.



I’ve heard that the Gungnir’s single ended outputs are inferior to its balanced ones, not sure why that is. I wonder if it would be better to use special cables so you could connect the balanced outs to your Asgard.


----------



## tcellguy

pure5152 said:


> So I received my Asgard 3 on Friday and listened to it Friday night and a bit on Saturday.  Just want to say the Asgard 3 is freaking _legit_, but I've been procrastinating writing up impressions because it's difficult to explain exactly _how_ they are different.  It's been difficult pin-pointing exactly what makes the Asgard 3 so special to me, but I'll try a little now.  (Honestly too, I just didn't want to stop listening to music to write these impressions, because I was so drawn into the Asgard 3's sound).
> 
> Using a 2019 Gungnir MB with a Pheasantwood Verite Open (universe pads):
> - The THX sounds faster, with sharper attacks and transients overall.
> ...



Great review. That is the sound signature for which I was hoping. I've been looking for a work amp to pair with the Aeon Flow Closed. I imagine the Verite is similarly fast (faster?) than planars in transient responses and there may be good synergy with an amp with thicker mids and slower transients. The THX 789 and Gillmore lite MK2 are extremely fast in transients, but paired with Mr. Speakers planars (fast transients), the overall effect was fatiguing after a while. Also, I felt they lacked as much low-end energy.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

pure5152 said:


> So I received my Asgard 3 on Friday and listened to it Friday night and a bit on Saturday.  Just want to say the Asgard 3 is freaking _legit_, but I've been procrastinating writing up impressions because it's difficult to explain exactly _how_ they are different.  It's been difficult pin-pointing exactly what makes the Asgard 3 so special to me, but I'll try a little now.  (Honestly too, I just didn't want to stop listening to music to write these impressions, because I was so drawn into the Asgard 3's sound).
> 
> Using a 2019 Gungnir MB with a Pheasantwood Verite Open (universe pads):
> - The THX sounds faster, with sharper attacks and transients overall.
> ...



I went from a PC sound card (Xonar Essence STX) to the Asgard 3 with the AK/4490 dac. I though the Asgard was neutral and the sound card bright. Apparently the Asgard is warm and the sound card neutral if I take your observations into account.


----------



## 441879

KukoCL said:


> The A3 without any add-on is only an Amp. So you need to feed it with a Dac.



you can always just buy a $15 headphone extension cable on amazon. I can’t hear any audible difference with or without it.


----------



## squishware

I just signed up for Tidal (hifi). Just PC into Multibit Asgard 3 into ZMF Classics or the JBL 3 Series provides debilitating High Fidelity. It's good to be a cheap date.


----------



## bradbort

you saw that Amazon just came out with HD, UHD? If that is your cup of tea, it might make you an even cheaper date


----------



## squishware (Sep 29, 2019)

It has been a day but all the albums I have looked for (on Tidal) have been remastered in a very pleasant way. The MQA decodes itself through the desktop player to 24/96 and Universal Multibit Card handles it fine. I changed the settings to 24/96 in Windows.


----------



## pure5152

starence said:


> I’ve heard that the Gungnir’s single ended outputs are inferior to its balanced ones, not sure why that is. I wonder if it would be better to use special cables so you could connect the balanced outs to your Asgard.



Yeah I've heard that too, just was surprised that making use of the balanced outs at the same time changed things, so strange.  I might try and get some XLR-to-RCA cables so I can feed the Asgard via the Gungnir's balanced.  



tcellguy said:


> Great review. That is the sound signature for which I was hoping. I've been looking for a work amp to pair with the Aeon Flow Closed. I imagine the Verite is similarly fast (faster?) than planars in transient responses and there may be good synergy with an amp with thicker mids and slower transients. The THX 789 and Gillmore lite MK2 are extremely fast in transients, but paired with Mr. Speakers planars (fast transients), the overall effect was fatiguing after a while. Also, I felt they lacked as much low-end energy.



Thanks man, thanks for your follow-ups as well!  Yeah, if you're looking for an amp with thicker mids and "slower" transients (though not slow by any means), the Asgard 3 might be worth trying with your Aeon Flow Closed.  

I can't find the source, but I remember reading a year or two back that planar headphones tend to need more power (specifically current) in order to drive the often higher mass drivers.  Because I've mostly been listening to the A3 with the verite's (a dynamic), just tried using it with the PMx2 (a planar) as a sanity check and it sounds great:  the A3 drives the PMx2 well and makes it sound fuller because of more power than the SE out of the THX.

That said, I think the AFC is a little less efficient than the PMx2 (based on the 92dB/mW efficiency for the AFC).  If you're using the balanced out from the THX you're getting less power (and therefore less current) to power your planar headphones, so that's something to keep in mind.  The best way to figure out if it works is if you end up just getting an Asgard 3 to try out (thank god for schiit's lower prices and good return policy in the US).  If you do, I'd love to hear your impressions.



HumdrumPenguin said:


> I went from a PC sound card (Xonar Essence STX) to the Asgard 3 with the AK/4490 dac. I though the Asgard was neutral and the sound card bright. Apparently the Asgard is warm and the sound card neutral if I take your observations into account.



I know that sound cards tend to sound a bit brighter.  That said, it also depends on your headphones etc.  If you think the Asgard sounds neutral, you may think the THX sounds bright (admittedly, I thought the THX sounded bright upon first listening, but realized it is actually pretty neutral, albeit with less smooth treble for my taste).  If you hear/have heard the THX, it'd be great to hear what you think.


----------



## tcellguy

I think the THX balanced puts 6 W into 16 ohms (also into 32 ohms? seems like a typo on the Drop site), while the Asgard puts 5 W into 16 ohms, so maybe similar. 

I'll find out tomorrow when my Asgard arrives.


----------



## pure5152 (Sep 29, 2019)

tcellguy said:


> I think the THX balanced puts 6 W into 16 ohms (also into 32 ohms? seems like a typo on the Drop site), while the Asgard puts 5 W into 16 ohms, so maybe similar.
> 
> I'll find out tomorrow when my Asgard arrives.



thats 6 watts into 32 ohms only out of balanced (maybe less if it’s a typo).  With SE, it outputs 1.8 watts, while the Asgard outputs 3.5.

FWIW my impressions were done with balanced out of the THX and SE out of the Asgard.


----------



## tcellguy

I'm a little confused as I've never seen an amp measure as having the same power at two impedance measurements. The Drop.com tech specs listing for the THX 789 shows 6W into both 16 and 32 ohms. Maybe the 16 ohms power rating is meant to be higher.


----------



## KukoCL (Sep 29, 2019)

squishware said:


> It has been a day but all the albums I have looked for (on Tidal) have been remastered in a very pleasant way. The MQA decodes itself through the desktop player to 24/96 and Universal Multibit Card handles it fine. I changed the settings to 24/96 in Windows.


Thought the MQA from tidal was 24/192


----------



## squishware

https://www.whathifi.com/us/tidal/review

In 2017 it became the first service to offer hi-res audio streaming, thanks to its adoption of MQA technology.

That saw 30,000 hi-res tracks (typically 24-bit/96kHz), which it calls ‘Tidal Masters’, become available to subscribers of its £20 per month HiFi (CD-quality) package at no additional charge, proving that Tidal is a gift that keeps on giving.

One criticism I read about the desktop player is that there is no way to tell what it is actually spitting out.


----------



## rkw (Sep 29, 2019)

squishware said:


> It has been a day but all the albums I have looked for (on Tidal) have been remastered in a very pleasant way. The MQA decodes itself through the desktop player to 24/96 and Universal Multibit Card handles it fine. *I changed the settings to 24/96 in Windows.*


If you haven't done it already, you should turn on exclusive mode for the USB DAC (under More Settings) in the Tidal streaming options. It allows the DAC to receive the stream directly from the Tidal app, bypassing resampling and mixing by the Windows system. In exclusive mode, your Windows 24/96 setting will be ignored and the resolution is determined by the output stream from the Tidal app (16/44 for a CD quality track or 24/96 for an MQA decoded track).



KukoCL said:


> Thought the MQA from tidal was 24/192


The Tidal app can decode in software to 24/96. Higher resolution requires a DAC with MQA decoding hardware.


----------



## squishware

Exclusive mode chosen, thanks.


----------



## kdoof (Sep 30, 2019)

So I'd been using the THX AAA 789 for the month since receiving it, thinking it would replace my Asgard 2 if I liked it. During this time the Asgard 3 was announced alongside the Bifrost 2 and I went to Schiitr to take a listen and really liked both a lot -- I went more to check out the BF2 than the Asgard 3 as the 789 made me a happy camper at the time.

Something was bugging me about the 789 after awhile though -- everything felt oddly 'flat' or somehow compressed or lacking dynamics. I initially thought it was a huge improvement over the Asgard 2, but then switching back to the A2 I found that while my issues with it remained (it's kinda shouty, not great as far as clarity) it actually trumped the 789 in slam and impact and overall timbre (mids sounded better overall). Somehow the bass seemed to reach deeper, too -- the 789 had a more defined midbass so far as bass drum hits went, but there was just something 'narrow' sounding about it. With both 789 and A2 on tap I was actually plugging into the A2 more than the 789: something seemed wrong with this picture.

Anyway, decided to take this cue to drop by Schiitr again and buy an A3 (I have a BF2 on backorder while they sort out their manufacturing issues); am listening now and it's really, really, really solid. It's a huge improvement over the A2 insofar as resolution and clarity -- it's really a phenomenally crisp-sounding amplifier -- without losing any of its really excellent timbre and musculature. It's heads and shoulders better than the 789 as far as musicality goes, but for reasons I find difficult to quantify with adjectives and descriptors. The more time I spent with it, the more the 789 seemed to sound 'square', or clipped or rounded-off. The dynamics of the music seemed somehow more compressed -- snares and cymbals and electric guitars didn't 'pop' out of the soundscape the way I was used to; you heard them fine, the detail was there, but they seemed seated within the soundscape, rather than ever being imbued with the energy to rise out of it in a normal way.

I do wish it were balanced, especially since the BF2 has balanced out now -- but maybe that's something for the Jotunheim 2 to tackle. I think if they bring this newfound sound signature (read: cleaner background and less shoutiness) to the Jotunheim line it could make for a really ****ing amazing amplifier. Schiit has really upped their game with these latest two releases and I think once more people hear these products with their own two ears they'll realize Schiit is far from obsolete in the audio game.


----------



## bequietjk

kdoof said:


> So I'd been using the THX AAA 789 for the month since receiving it, thinking it would replace my Asgard 2 if I liked it. The Asgard 3 was announced alongside the Bifrost 2 and I went to Schiitr to take a listen and really liked both a lot.
> 
> Something was bugging me about the 789 after awhile though -- everything felt oddly 'flat' or somehow compressed or lacking dynamics. I initially thought it was a huge improvement over the Asgard 2, but then switching back to the A2 I found that while my issues with it remained (it's kinda shouty, not great as far as clarity) it actually trumped the 789 in slam and impact and overall timbre (mids sounded better overall). Somehow the bass seemed to reach deeper, too -- the 789 had a more defined midbass so far as bass drum hits went, but there was just something 'narrow' sounding about it. With both 789 and A2 on tap I was actually plugging into the A2 more than the 789: something seemed wrong with this picture.
> 
> ...



Definitely triggered from this post and revealing your experience with those 2 amps.  Got my eyes on the A3 now.


----------



## garbulky

Jason Stoddard said:


> There is exactly zero chance that transformer isolation will fit on the Asgard 3 sized cards, sorry. And, like I said, any Unison card is at least a year out. We haven't even started working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid there's no plans for this, sorry. There hasn't been any significant demand for them, since pretty much all sources are USB. Out of curiousity, what versatility does optical add? Optical seems to be the least used input these days, now that Apple has abandoned it.


I'm really surprised that the general consensus is that all sources are USB. It's been my experience that only the PC or pi boxes are useful for a USB output. If you are using a dac in a hometheater setting with multiple sources like a pre-pro, you would have a host of non-usb sources like I do.

Currently on my Emotiva DC-1 dac I have every input except for USB and AES occupied.
- BNC from my PC (from a Musiland Digital times PCIe card). Previously it was RCA cox spdif with a BNC adapter from an Asus Xonar Essence ST. Someday I will make the shift to 2 channel AES from a PCI-e card if it ever comes out.
- Optical from my fire tv 4k (using a 4k HDMI 2.0b to optical converter/passthrough box),
- RCA coax spdif from my Sony 4k Blu Ray player.
- Analog RCA input from a cheap phono box for my turntable.

This whole time I have stayed right the heck away from USB though once I did try out the USB connection from a laptop on a Mytek Liberty (sounded fine). Never noticed a real difference.


----------



## kdoof

I mean I just wanna add that so far I've listened with stock HD800's, ZMF Ori's, and HD650's, and they've all been an absolute treat. The 650's have practically no 'veil', which was absolutely not the case with the 789's. The detail retrieval is just phenomenal. The stock HD800's have never bothered me with their 'peak' everyone fusses about but it's really extra smooth via A3.

Honestly, I expected to probably return this amp whenever I went to pick up my BF2 and just did this on a lark, feeling annoyed with the 789/A2 conundrum, figuring I would maybe upgrade to a Mjolnir... so I'm kind of relieved I'm enjoying this amp so much. I'm honestly so happy with the BFM/A3 pairing I'm considering cancelling the BF2 order and maybe just upgrading to Unison once that's out for the BFM.

Next on my listening docket will be the HD600's which are extremely amp-particular, in my opinion.


----------



## logboy (Sep 30, 2019)

got asgard 3 here in the uk few days ago. used it once so far. clearly and immediately better than 2. less dial for more sound. perhaps describe it as more detailed, stable. hard to find any clear cons for the price. no real heat at all after couple of hours. hard to believe it was actually possible, tbh. always thought 2 was the best vfm thing i’d ever bought, as it makes a difference for several hours a day. looking forward to using 3 over the years to come. not inclined to declare any great audiophile credentials, or experience with others in the range, but for what choice i made and how well it does what i want, asgard has been fantastic over last few years. doing tivo or oppo bd to modi then asgard.

taking asgard 2 out to sell. noticed very dusty inside. googling, seems cleaning might be easy, but would have preferred a dust cover. anyone had one made or found them pre-made? have schiit considered doing them? how do we determine best materials to have one in, deal with possible heat and measure for the dial sticking out and rear cables.?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Anyone here with an LCD2 Classic and the A3? I'm considering getting these cans in the near future.


----------



## RB2021

With so much power in the Asgard 3, how sensitive is the volume knob?  I currently only have Grado 125i and At50s which are both easy to drive.  I'm afraid the high power in this amp may be more than I ever need but I like the form factor better than the Magni 3 (along with the few reports that seem to say it sounds a bit better.)

I'm evaluating whether an amp is right for me now or if I should go for DT1990 first and see if my Mobo can drive them.  Can't really justify buying both right now so it's chicken or the egg really.  I don't know if an amp will really help my current cans but I know it will help the next set I intend to buy.


----------



## bradbort

I’d suggest buying the new cans. The mobo might be able to drive them fine. The magni definitely could. The Asgard 3 will sound better, but it will be an incremental improvement.


----------



## jnak00

RB2021 said:


> With so much power in the Asgard 3, how sensitive is the volume knob?  I currently only have Grado 125i and At50s which are both easy to drive.  I'm afraid the high power in this amp may be more than I ever need but I like the form factor better than the Magni 3 (along with the few reports that seem to say it sounds a bit better.)
> 
> I'm evaluating whether an amp is right for me now or if I should go for DT1990 first and see if my Mobo can drive them.  Can't really justify buying both right now so it's chicken or the egg really.  I don't know if an amp will really help my current cans but I know it will help the next set I intend to buy.



The volume pot on this thing is fantastic.  There is a tiny bit of channel imbalance at extremely low volumes on high gain - basically low enough to be nearly inaudible, and if you use low gain it's not an issue at all.  I use it on high gain with the volume at approx 7:30.  Bottom of the knob is 7:00, so I'm barely about zero and it's fine.


----------



## XERO1

kdoof said:


> So I'd been using the THX AAA 789 for the month since receiving it, thinking it would replace my Asgard 2 if I liked it. During this time the Asgard 3 was announced alongside the Bifrost 2 and I went to Schiitr to take a listen and really liked both a lot -- I went more to check out the BF2 than the Asgard 3 as the 789 made me a happy camper at the time.
> 
> Something was bugging me about the 789 after awhile though -- everything felt oddly 'flat' or somehow compressed or lacking dynamics. I initially thought it was a huge improvement over the Asgard 2, but then switching back to the A2 I found that while my issues with it remained (it's kinda shouty, not great as far as clarity) it actually trumped the 789 in slam and impact and overall timbre (mids sounded better overall). Somehow the bass seemed to reach deeper, too -- the 789 had a more defined midbass so far as bass drum hits went, but there was just something 'narrow' sounding about it. With both 789 and A2 on tap I was actually plugging into the A2 more than the 789: something seemed wrong with this picture.
> 
> ...


Excellent review! 

I think you nailed what makes the Asgard 3 such a great sounding amp, especially when it's compared to some of the more 'technical' sounding amps out there.

It has every bit as much resolution as the THX-based amps have but it presents all that detail in a more organic and enjoyable way. Jason's new Continuity output stage is really something special! 

And as far as balanced operation goes (for both input and output), I think it's pretty overrated. Sure, it has the ability to give you that last 1-2%, but it's nothing to lose sleep over IMHO.


----------



## kdoof

XERO1 said:


> Excellent review!
> 
> I think you nailed what makes the Asgard 3 such a great sounding amp, especially when it's compared to some of the more 'technical' sounding amps out there.
> 
> ...



Re: Balanced, yeah, I'd say even if it were merely an XLR output ala the CTH that'd be great, just for convenience sake. Not a dealbreaker, especially when the amp sounds this great.

Also an update: The HD600 does not display any special synergy with the Asgard 3. It still sounds nice but it doesn't do anything special like it does with say an OTL... which is to be expected, I suppose.


----------



## jaker782

I'm curious how the A3 sounds with inefficient planars?  In particular, the HE-500 or even HE-6?  I've heard the HE-6 does okay with the Jotunheim balanced, and the A3 power output is close.


----------



## Plautus001

I'm interested in getting an A3 with an rca card... bit it looks like the $20 cards have been pulled.  Will the add on RCA cards come back?

I already have 3 DACS, so I've been saving up for one priced between a Modi 3 and a bifrost, but I still want it to be some good schiit (I can wait)


----------



## 441879

Plautus001 said:


> I'm interested in getting an A3 with an rca card... bit it looks like the $20 cards have been pulled.  Will the add on RCA cards come back?
> 
> I already have 3 DACS, so I've been saving up for one priced between a Modi 3 and a bifrost, but I still want it to be some good schiit (I can wait)



A3 comes with RCA connects by default


----------



## Hofy

will f said:


> A3 comes with RCA connects by default


He was referring to the Line level card that gives the A3 2 sets of inputs.  It was only available for about a week.


----------



## 441879

Hofy said:


> He was referring to the Line level card that gives the A3 2 sets of inputs.  It was only available for about a week.



ah. Convenient that. I guess Schiit figured that a preamp might be a better (though more expensive) solution


----------



## squishware

I read the RCAs were hitting the chassis. Hopefully in redesign.


----------



## TeeReQs

Yep, if you go back in this thread there was mention of it not fitting very well.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

TeeReQs said:


> Yep, if you go back in this thread there was mention of it not fitting very well.



that was me that mentioned it. indeed it has an extremely tight fit, someone def measured something wrong. really sucks I should have not had to pay 5% restocking fee imo but oh well


----------



## TeeReQs

That's not cool!


----------



## rkw

caenlenfromOCN said:


> that was me that mentioned it. indeed it has an extremely tight fit, someone def measured something wrong. really sucks I should have not had to pay 5% restocking fee imo but oh well


The RCA card was originally designed for Ragnarok 2 (the base configuration without optional modules). I think they assumed that it should simply drop into the slot of other products and they made it available separately, but it didn't work out. As for your restocking fee, I feel they should have given you full refund including shipping because it was their mistake. Did you bring it up with them? They have demonstrated a good attitude about doing the right thing for customers.


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Plautus001 said:


> I'm interested in getting an A3 with an rca card... bit it looks like the $20 cards have been pulled.  Will the add on RCA cards come back?


Unfortunately, the only way to get the RCA input card to (_barely_) fit is to completely disassemble the Asgard 3, attach the card to the main board, and then reassemble it.
While this may work fine when the amps are being assembled at the factory, it's just too much trouble to ask someone to have go through to install one. This is the main reason (among others) they were pulled.
Jason told me that he might redesign them (no guarantees this will happen) so that they fit better and therefore be easier to install by the owner, but he said it would be few a months from now (at the earliest) before they become available.
I would still love to see this become an easy-to-install option down the road.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

rkw said:


> The RCA card was originally designed for Ragnarok 2 (the base configuration without optional modules). I think they assumed that it should simply drop into the slot of other products and they made it available separately, but it didn't work out. As for your restocking fee, I feel they should have given you full refund including shipping because it was their mistake. Did you bring it up with them? They have demonstrated a good attitude about doing the right thing for customers.




I didn't want to get into a fight over it all, so no I didn't bring it up. Alex can be a bit snippy from my experience in the past and I just didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 2, 2019)

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I didn't want to get into a fight over it all, so no I didn't bring it up. Alex can be a bit snippy from my experience in the past and I just didn't want to deal with it.


Dude, it was $1.

Now if it was *TWO* dollars, that would be a completely different situation...


----------



## Plautus001

Sorry to cause a schiit storm... (being Canadian I feel the need to apologize).  I am just greedy for an extra input.  I still love Schiit and will definitely add to my existing pile.  Currently using an Asgard 1 and I like it for everything except my modded Fostex T50RPs.

Is anyone able to quantify the difference of 4490 vs multibit as far as tonality goes?


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

XERO1 said:


> Dude, it was $1.
> 
> Now if it was *TWO* dollars, that would be a completely different situation...



what are you talking about? 5% re-stocking fee plus return shipping fee is closer to $30... add in the shipping fee from schiit to me I did not get back too, now its closer to $50 lost... but sure thing bruh. 2 dollars sure... welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## XERO1

caenlenfromOCN said:


> what are you talking about? 5% re-stocking fee plus return shipping fee is closer to $30... add in the shipping fee from schiit to me I did not get back too, now its closer to $50 lost... but sure thing bruh. 2 dollars sure... welcome to my ignore list.


Calm down. I thought you were talking about the $20 RCA card.


----------



## TeeReQs

Yeah, I thought you were talking about the $20 card as well..


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

TeeReQs said:


> Yeah, I thought you were talking about the $20 card as well..



Nope, RCA cables, back of A3 were a very tight fit every time I switched dac's I would bang my knuckles on the wall cause it was so hard to get them off, where as the Asgard 2 it slides on perfect.  I like to compare a lot of DAC's so A3 was a no go for me.


----------



## halozero

Thanks for the folks who have answered my questions on this thread.

I decided on 6xx, Asgard 3 with no DAC, and Modi 3 AK4490. Just placed my orders.

One more questions: I’m still not clear if the Modi requires additional USB power if source is iPad. The manual says “If you’re using Modi 3 as a USB only DAC, you don’t need Power Input. Just connect it to your computer with the supplied USB Micro cable and you’re set.” But I also recall seeing somewhere that iPad/iPhone don’t deliver enough power and a separate USB power is needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

halozero said:


> Thanks for the folks who have answered my questions on this thread.
> 
> I decided on 6xx, Asgard 3 with no DAC, and Modi 3 AK4490. Just placed my orders.
> 
> ...



I always heard HD6XX sounds better with the Darkvoice $199 OTL amp. those headphones were meant for OTL, but that is just opinion.


----------



## jnak00

I use the HD6XX with the Asgard3 and it sounds fantastic.  I haven't used the Darkvoice before so I can't comment there.


----------



## Sonic Defender

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I always heard HD6XX sounds better with the Darkvoice $199 OTL amp. those headphones were meant for OTL, but that is just opinion.


Yes and no. I had the HD600 and HD800S at the same time with a LaFigaro 339 OTL  and very nice tubes, almost as good as could be had. When comparing these headphones with the 339 or my NAD solid state I can't say for me one was better than the other, both were nice amps to pair with the headphones.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Sonic Defender said:


> Yes and no. I had the HD600 and HD800S at the same time with a LaFigaro 339 OTL  and very nice tubes, almost as good as could be had. When comparing these headphones with the 339 or my NAD solid state I can't say for me one was better than the other, both were nice amps to pair with the headphones.



I wasn't sure if it was a myth or not, just seemed to be an overwhelming response of people on forums saying use OTL with HD650 and HD600, never heard it myself, but the community seemed to think it was best for a long time.

I really love my HD58X on a hybrid tube. HD58X is probably my all time favorite headphone... not sure why, it just does everything right to my ears, I like it more than HD650 and HD700.


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 3, 2019)

halozero said:


> Thanks for the folks who have answered my questions on this thread.
> 
> I decided on 6xx, Asgard 3 with no DAC, and Modi 3 AK4490. Just placed my orders.
> 
> ...


When using an iPod/iPhone/iPad with the Modi 3, you will need to use the included MicroUSB cable and 5W power-supply/charger, or you can any MicroUSB cable and 5W (or greater) power-supply/charger of your choice, and plug it into the Power Input MicroUSB port on the back of the Modi 3.

And if you want to charge your iPad while you use it, you will need -

Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F7KJDIM/
Lightning to USB cable - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DDPQ1HZ/
USB 2.0 A-Male to Micro B Charger Cable - https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Male-Micro-Cable-Black/dp/B07232M876/
10W USB charger - https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-One-Port-USB-Wall-Charger/dp/B0773J79KC/


----------



## cjc

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I wasn't sure if it was a myth or not, just seemed to be an overwhelming response of people on forums saying use OTL with HD650 and HD600, never heard it myself, but the community seemed to think it was best for a long time.
> 
> I really love my HD58X on a hybrid tube. HD58X is probably my all time favorite headphone... not sure why, it just does everything right to my ears, I like it more than HD650 and HD700.


I'm with you also...…. sold both my HD650 and HD700 after I bought the HD58XX Jubilee.


----------



## KukoCL

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I always heard HD6XX sounds better with the Darkvoice $199 OTL amp. those headphones were meant for OTL, but that is just opinion.


I heard the same, so I bought them 1 year ago a Little Dot MKii tube amp with Russian tubes. Sadly, i was not able to hear any difference ever with matched volume between the tube amp and directly connected to my soundblaster PC card.


----------



## greenarrow

Thinking of getting a A3 for my DT880Pro and ATH-M50x. Should I get the addon like the USB or Multibit? Any different between these two?


----------



## Sonic Defender (Oct 3, 2019)

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I wasn't sure if it was a myth or not, just seemed to be an overwhelming response of people on forums saying use OTL with HD650 and HD600, never heard it myself, but the community seemed to think it was best for a long time.
> 
> I really love my HD58X on a hybrid tube. HD58X is probably my all time favorite headphone... not sure why, it just does everything right to my ears, I like it more than HD650 and HD700.


I don't think it is a myth, just not a guaranteed outcome, for some there can be no doubt that tubes with those headphones do it for them. I personally did believe I heard the added warmth introduced by the "pleasing" harmonic distortion that tube architectures can introduce. I would say that you should, when you get a chance to own or even just audition try it out and see how you respond. I must admit to not having any experience with tube hybrid amps. I have read many impressions of course with some saying the hybrid didn't sound different than pure solid state, but others would counter it depends on the design and tubes and just how influential the tube section was allowed to be.

So please, don't take my response as anything but a single data point, and for the record I do believe that I did hear a difference with my OTL, and a difference that I liked, just not one that I preferred.

I often think about trying the HD 58x Jubilee, it sounds like money well spent from almost every impression that I have read. I can't recall a single person not as a minimum thinking the value was excellent.


----------



## tafens

Sonic Defender said:


> I have read many impressions of course with some saying the hybrid didn't sound different than pure solid state, but others would counter it depends on the design and tubes and just how influential the tube section was allowed to be.



It is probably different from amp to amp, but I can say that the Lyr3 certainly allows the tube to affect the sound. The difference between a Melz1578 and the reissue Tung-Sol 6SN7 is (to my ears at least) literally night and day.


----------



## Old Guy8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Second post here. I came here to follow Asgard 3. Never had a headphone amp. Think I want a less colored SS, rather than tube. To hear more headphone than amp. I have a tube integrated amp for 2-channel. Although the Darkvoice 336SE is rumoured to be nice.

I have a Modi multibit and a couple SMSL Sanskrit 6th dacs available to pair with one.  Think I would buy with second RCA card, if shows up again at reasonable cost. A second input flexability would be nice. Or $100, 4490 dac built in for simplicity. $200 multibit option seems a little steep, IMO. As much as base amp!

I also have 2 Lokis, which are fantastic!!! Fan of Schiit products.

I currently stream using a Chromecast Audio with fiberoptic cable. And Asgard 3 dacs not compatible, with only USB offered. Drawback of small form factor. Hard choices to be made. If Schiit offered umpteen options, chances are inventory etc costs would have to be passed on.

Using Asgard as a pre-amp has possibilities for me. I don't have powered speakers. So would require a small power amp to drive some Canton bookshelf speakers. For bedroom system. Not sure of compatability of output with power amps. A question for another thread. Don't want to hijack this one.


----------



## Rensek (Oct 4, 2019)

+1 on a DAC card utilizing optical/toslink. I asked for one of those last year on the Schiit happened thread, got crickets. Glad I'm not the only one interested in one. Toslink is the most common mass consumer output around. It's on most everything a guy buys. Game console/tv/DVD/Blu-ray/HT Receiver, etc.

We aren't all PC and desk users. A lot of us use this schiit in our homes, and with various sources.

++1 on a DAC in a Bifrost sized chassis, I asked about this on the Schiit happened thread when Bifrost 2 released. I have an old gen 1 Bifrost. It looks and sounds great.

@Jason Stoddard, how expensive is the autonomy chassis compared to the Asgard chassis. I think a D/S DAC in the Bifrost chassis with the possibility of upgrades could be appealing. No biggie if it doesn't work.

Can you do a unison USB, discrete 4490 D/S DAC in a Asgard/Bifrost/Lyr form factor for less then 300? I think that would be really really cool. Bonus points if it has multiple out jacks, SE is fine by me.

Asgard 3 sounds pretty appealing, loving all of the comments.


----------



## newtophones07

Rensek said:


> +1 on a DAC card utilizing optical/toslink. I asked for one of those last year on the Schiit happened thread, got crickets. Glad I'm not the only one interested in one. Toslink is the most common mass consumer output around. It's on most everything a guy buys. Game console/tv/DVD/Blu-ray/HT Receiver, etc.



I agree on the optical, at bare minimum.  Also a Multi-bit HDMI based device would be awesome too.  Add in bluetooth for late night tv listening with headphone, I would by that!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Oct 4, 2019)

Yeah I think Schiit has to start thinking outside the strict audiophile box, and start thinking about what kind of devices most people have. Optical is easily the most common output, and it doesn't require special drivers.

I would've thought it was obvious that having an add in optical card, and it be advertised would get some hits. I mean where someone is simply attaching an Asgard directly to a TV or a home receiver that has everything connected to it, it's easily the simplest solution.

Hell, I'd probably even jump to a Lyr 3 if the optical add in card existed.

I think the last time you guys had something like this and it didn't sell was likely because you guys didn't advertise it right. Which is odd since you guys do a FANTASTIC job on making people wanna but your schiit.

"Y'all want the simplicity of one device for multimedia that extends past simple audiophile playback? With our optical add in card, you can hook up your Asgard, Lyr, etc, to a TV, receiver, game console, hell, maybe even a toaster, and get fantastic, clean audio at up to 24-bit/192hz. No additional dac necessary. Schiit so simple, even your child can do it.

 This effectively replaces a receiver and becomes a one device hub for your audio needs."

Something like that...

USB can't do that. Coaxial is more or less extinct. Analog inputs no longer exist on many TVs or consoles, and are at the mercy of their questionable onboard DACs.

I mean, test it out with the 4490. See if it sticks. Just do us a favor and ADVERTISE.

Oh, and make sure people know to turn off Dolby Digital/DTS/5.1 on their source, lol.


----------



## Rensek (Oct 4, 2019)

I do think that the forthcoming Fulla 3, Hel, and the recently released Ragnarok show they already think outside the box.

Those seem like cool products for the community that has Schiits ear.

All we can do is speak up and hope Schiit thinks there is enough people in the other box to make it worth their while.

Myself and others are still hoping to see a revision in preout function on rag 2 (just give us a toggle switch or maybe make it a remote function, with a revised remote), but like they have said, not everyone will like all of their products all of the time. That's ok too.


----------



## halozero (Oct 5, 2019)

XERO1 said:


> When using an iPod/iPhone/iPad with the Modi 3, you will need to use the included MicroUSB cable and 5W power-supply/charger, or you can any MicroUSB cable and 5W (or greater) power-supply/charger of your choice, and plug it into the Power Input MicroUSB port on the back of the Modi 3.
> 
> And if you want to charge your iPad while you use it, you will need -
> 
> ...



Thank you for promptly confirming what I thought I’d read.

I hope the inconvenience of the multiple cables and extra charger seem worth it after I hear the results.

But, I sure would pay an extra $100 for wireless input in Modi, just for the convenience.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Oct 5, 2019)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Yeah I think Schiit has to start thinking outside the strict audiophile box, and start thinking about what kind of devices most people have. Optical is easily the most common output, and it doesn't require special drivers.
> 
> I would've thought it was obvious that having an add in optical card, and it be advertised would get some hits. I mean where someone is simply attaching an Asgard directly to a TV or a home receiver that has everything connected to it, it's easily the simplest solution.
> 
> ...



I guess that's why they have the Bifrost with a remote controller. I really don't see myself (or many other people for the matter) moving from the couch to where the TV is just to change the volume on the pot.


----------



## squishware

The Asgard 3 with the Universal Multibit Card is an Excellent, Mid Fi, One Box Solution. All the options recent posters are lamenting about are covered by other products in the line (they sell preamps). For the money I doubt you can do better and if you can I bet you don't get a five year warranty and its made in the USA. I works great as a preamp with my JBL 3 series powered monitors and it sounds great with my phones.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

squishware said:


> The Asgard 3 with the Universal Multibit Card is an Excellent, Mid Fi, One Box Solution. All the options recent posters are lamenting about are covered by other products in the line (they sell preamps). For the money I doubt you can do better and if you can I bet you don't get a five year warranty and its made in the USA. I works great as a preamp with my JBL 3 series powered monitors and it sounds great with my phones.



Made in USA doesn’t make a product better. Many of us are also not Americans, so this shouldn’t really count as a good thing in general. The warranty on the other hand is pretty nice.


----------



## squishware

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Made in USA doesn’t make a product better. Many of us are also not Americans, so this shouldn’t really count as a good thing in general. The warranty on the other hand is pretty nice.



Where do you prefer your products to be manufactured?


----------



## Rensek

I'm a US guy, and honestly I'm just happy when I can buy stuff that isn't made in China.

I like Schiit because of their personalities, and the fact that they make the stuff themselves. If they were based elsewhere, I'd still find them appealing. If they just sent the specs off to some overseas contract manufacturing company, and had them do All the production, I'd find them less appealing. The USA deal is just a cherry on top for me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

While I agree that it shouldn't be assumed everyone thinks made in the US is better, I do like to see options that aren't made in China and in the past have supported Schiit, and likely will again. My issue is that the products that I am looking for, such as the FiiO Q5S are not being made by Schiit. I did own an Asgard2, a Valhalla, and a Gungnir so I like what Schiit does, in general. I doubt that they will ever get into Bluetooth, which is a shame as that is a key connectivity mode for me and at this point the quality of the Bluetooth from my Q5S is absolutely indistinguishable from the USB so Bluetooth is right there sound quality wise, again, IMO.


----------



## ev666il (Oct 6, 2019)

For me personally, the point of "made in the USA" is more about ethics than quality. It is true that people tend to associate cheap prices with lower quality, and from there to "stuff made in China is low-fi and stuff made in the USA is hi-fi" the step is short—but that's a relatively easy cognitive bias to identify and work around. There's stuff made in China that is pretty good quality.

However, I have a problem with the general outsourcing craze where one company outsources production to cheaper places, all its rivals follow suit to stay competitive, and two things happen: People who could afford the products no longer can, for they've lost their jobs; people to whom production was outsourced can't afford the products for they're paid a pittance. The overall economic outlook of the world is a little worse off, and a few CEOs' pockets are a little heavier—except they were already rich enough they could have had anything they'd wanted; they didn't really need to boost their income further.

A company like Schiit, who keep things as much as possible in the U.S. and show everyone how it's still possible to stay competitive without outsourcing production to cheaper countries, are IMO very commendable.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

squishware said:


> Where do you prefer your products to be manufactured?



No preferences, as long as the product is of good quality.


----------



## bradbort

I agree. It’s nice when things are made in my home country for ease of service and such, but nothing annoys me more than folks giving more points to “made in the USA” then audio quality. I buy Schiit when its “good crap,” but only if I think it is better than others at a similar price point. The Asgard 3 meets that bar at the moment. I would not, however, buy a Sol until they iron out their quality control issues and it gets some good competitive reviews.


----------



## airwhale

ev666il said:


> There's stuff made in China that is pretty good quality.



For instance, basically anything Apple sells.



ev666il said:


> However, I have a problem with the general outsourcing craze where one company outsources production to cheaper places



I hear you. We are not only outsourcing the production and services, we are also outsourcing the profits from those activities. Sure, at a lower rate than domestically, but still. We in the western world are rapidly loosing the skills in a huge range of domains. We are becoming increasingly dependent on South-East Asia to design, build and deliver tech. 

Having worked in the IT industry for 30 years, I am seeing so many negative effects of the outsourcing trend here. Also, the next generation have no interest in IT as a profession, because why bother when all the jobs will go to those nice Indian kids anyway?



ev666il said:


> they didn't really need to boost their income further.



It is a rare day when the corporate board of directors decide they have earned enough... 



ev666il said:


> A company like Schiit, who keep things as much as possible in the U.S. and show everyone how it's still possible to stay competitive without outsourcing production to cheaper countries, are IMO very commendable.



Yep, agree!


----------



## Old Guy8

This is a little off Asgard 3 specific topic, but. I've had two Schiit products fail. First was a Loki that popped loudly and second was a Floor Wart broke when received. Each replaced promptly. Helps to be in same country as manufacturer.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ev666il said:


> For me personally, the point of "made in the USA" is more about ethics than quality. It is true that people tend to associate cheap prices with lower quality, and from there to "stuff made in China is low-fi and stuff made in the USA is hi-fi" the step is short—but that's a relatively easy cognitive bias to identify and work around. There's stuff made in China that is pretty good quality.
> 
> However, I have a problem with the general outsourcing craze where one company outsources production to cheaper places, all its rivals follow suit to stay competitive, and two things happen: People who could afford the products no longer can, for they've lost their jobs; people to whom production was outsourced can't afford the products for they're paid a pittance. The overall economic outlook of the world is a little worse off, and a few CEOs' pockets are a little heavier—except they were already rich enough they could have had anything they'd wanted; they didn't really need to boost their income further.
> 
> A company like Schiit, who keep things as much as possible in the U.S. and show everyone how it's still possible to stay competitive without outsourcing production to cheaper countries, are IMO very commendable.


I get you, but as I do, I would be willing to bet that very often you also elect to save money and buy the least expensive version of what you want. American's and Canadian's alike voted with our wallets to support the business models of companies like Walmart, Target etc., which created the conditions you are describing so I find it curious that while we praise Schiit, more often than not we reward companies who do not produce or benefit the domestic economy much. I doubt domestic manufacturing will ever recover in any substantial way, but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## tcellguy

Here's a mini review of the Asgard 3. 

I compared it to the Lyr 3 and Jotunheim. I mainly used the Modi 3 for the comparisons, but the conclusions also held when using the Bifrost 2. I mainly used the Aeon Flow Closed, but also spent significant time testing with the HD6XX. The Lyr 3 used  the TungSol from Schiit. I tested a range of music including classical, classic rock, electronic, and metal.

Some caveats:

1. I generally prefer planars over dynamics
2. The Lyr 3 and Jotunheim are two of my favorite amps that I've heard 
3. I enjoy large sound stage, but value clarity and detail in the upper mids and treble extension to a greater extent
4. I've only been in higher end audio for a couple of years 

Overall, the Asgard 3 sounded to me slightly less resolving, warmer, and slightly veiled vs. the Jotunheim and Lyr 3. In many ways it adds strengths from both the Lyr 3 (sound stage) and Jotunheim (strong bass response, fast transients). It sounded great with dynamic headphones, but didn't pair very well with my MrSpeakers planars in terms of upper mids and treble detail. 

All have excellent build quality, very smooth potentiometers with channel imbalance only at very low listening levels. 

I'll try to break down what I heard into categories:

Sound Stage: Lyr 3 > Asgard 3 (close to Lyr 3) > Jotunheim

Bass response (slam): Jotunheim > Lyr 3 > = Asgard 3

Bass detail: Lyr 3 > Jotunheim > Asgard 3

Mids (clarity, resolution): Lyr 3 > Jotunheim > Asgard 3

Treble (extension, clarity, resolution): Lyr 3 = Jotunheim >> Asgard 3

Imaging: Lyr 3 > Jotunheim = Asgard 3

Dynamics: I'm not yet able to give a good enough description of dynamic response yet. I think they are all very dynamic sounding to me in terms of differentiation of different volume levels of different sounds. 

With the AFC, the Lyr 3 is the best amp I've heard for extended time. The transients are crisp and fast, sound stage is expansive, imaging is tight, and bass response is robust. All this is achieved with ease and with the Lyr 3 it has power to spare. It's very smooth and turning up the volume keeps everything smooth without treble glare or mids shouting leading to fatigue. The Jotunhiem is similar, but adds more punch to the bass and treble, at the cost of sound stage. It's as if all the sound is collapsed into a smaller sphere, but with greater intensity. With the Asgard 3, I felt the AFC needed more power. It got very loud even  at 10 o'clock on high gain. It just had this veil over the treble and upper mids that lead to a congested almost too warm sound for me (again I'm a bit of a detail treble-head). The lower mids and bass sounded great however. Detail was lower overall and resolution was less than with the Lyr 3 and Jotunheim to my ears. The main issue with the AFC was that sharp treble elements like cymbals, snare drums, etc. sounded mushy and overly damped with the Asgard 3, whereas they were sharp and realistic on the Lyr 3 and Jot. This may be related to the low impedance, but hard to drive nature of MrSpeakers headphones. I don't have other planars to test on this. Newer Hifimans might do fine. 

I will say that I preferred the Asgard 3 over the THX 789 AAA. 

With the HD6XX everything changed. The Asgard 3 sounded fantastic. It gave the HD6XX sub-bass! The mid bass was well controlled and very present. The HD6XX is a bit mids forward and maybe the Asgard 3 pulled that back a bit. I didn't notice any problems with the treble either. It may be that I'm not listening for as much treble detail in the HD6XX vs. the AFC. I also listened to the E-Mu Teak a bit and they sounded great as well. I still prefer the Jotunheim and Lyr 3 sound signatures overall, but the Asgard 3 is a lot of fun with dynamic headphones especially for the price. 

I think for the asking price this amp is great and pairs very well with the HD6XX. The Modi 3 / Asgard 3 / HD6XX is a really amazing sounding combination for the price.


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Great review!

I posted a response in the Lyr 3 thread earlier today comparing the Asgard 3 with the Lyr 3 and I think it was pretty close to what you found in your comparison.

Here is my post:

_"I currently own an Asgard 3 and have heard the Lyr 3. I also own a Lyr 2, and at one point I owned an Asgard 2.

When I directly compared the Asgard 2 and the Lyr 2 against each other, they sounded very similar but the Lyr 2 definitely pulled ahead when it came to soundstage size and vocal reproduction. I also had the LISST 'tubes' for the Lyr 2, and when I used the LISST's and compared it again with the Asgard 2, they sounded nearly identical. So the tubes seemed to be primarily responsible for the increase in soundstage and vocal quality that made the Lyr 2 sound a little better to my ear.

But the Asgard 2 was by no means outclassed by the Lyr 2. The Lyr 2 just had a little more 'tangibility' to its sound compared to the Asgard 2.

And the same is the case with the Asgard 3 and Lyr 3. On its own, the Asgard 3 sounds fantastic, but when I listened to the Lyr 3, I heard the exact same improvements over the Asgard 3 that I heard between the Asgard 2 and Lyr 2. They were relatively subtle, nothing 'night and day', but they were definitely there. To put it in numbers, I'd say the Asgard was about 90% as good as the Lyr.

Now if that last 10% is worth another $300, that's for you to decide."_


----------



## ev666il

It’s very interesting to read that Lyr 3 has comparable bass slam, and better bass articulation, than Asgard 3 and Jotunheim.

My experience with tube amps is very limited, and only with speakers rather than headphones; that was back around 2010-2012. All tube amps I heard (mostly at shows, occasionally at some enthusiast’s homes) were warm, mellow, laid back—with rather loose bass. For the tight, fast bass sound that hits like a kick in the stomach (which is what I liked), one had to turn to specific brands of solid state amps. Krell was my favorite.

Perhaps I only heard a subset of warm, laid-back tube amps—or simply tube amps have changed over the years. I never thought I could be interested in a tube headphone amp, but now I’m not so sure anymore...


----------



## gdpeck

tcellguy said:


> Here's a mini review of the Asgard 3.
> 
> I compared it to the Lyr 3 and Jotunheim. I mainly used the Modi 3



Great review! Is your Modi3 multi-bit or 4490? I'm looking to upgrade my desktop DAC / AMP setup and am strongly considering Asgard 3 / Modi3 (4490) / Loki.


----------



## tcellguy

I have both Modi 3 and Modi Multibit 

Only tested the Asgard with the Modi 3 (AK4490) and Bifrost 2.

The Modi 3, Multibit, and Bifrost 2 each have a different sound signature. The Modi 3 is just crazy good for the price.


----------



## gdpeck

tcellguy said:


> I have both Modi 3 and Modi Multibit
> 
> Only tested the Asgard with the Modi 3 (AK4490) and Bifrost 2.
> 
> The Modi 3, Multibit, and Bifrost 2 each have a different sound signature. The Modi 3 is just crazy good for the price.



Thanks for the info. I know I could do Asgard 3 Modi multibit for the same price as Asgard 3, Modi (4490), Loki, but it just seems like having the Loki around might be more fun. Primary headphones are HD6XX and current dac/amp is dragonfly black & Corda Headfive (I keep amps I like around for a looong time). Do you think I'm on the right track going foregoing multibit for EQ?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

gdpeck said:


> Thanks for the info. I know I could do Asgard 3 Modi multibit for the same price as Asgard 3, Modi (4490), Loki, but it just seems like having the Loki around might be more fun. Primary headphones are HD6XX and current dac/amp is dragonfly black & Corda Headfive (I keep amps I like around for a looong time). Do you think I'm on the right track going foregoing multibit for EQ?



My setup is composed of the Asgard 3 with the 4490 module, and the HD6XX. I really love it.


----------



## gdpeck

HumdrumPenguin said:


> My setup is composed of the Asgard 3 with the 4490 module, and the HD6XX. I really love it.


 All-in-one would be awesome, but I need an optical input, so the module is out for me. It does seem like Asgard 3 with Schitt 4490 is a great combo though.


----------



## tcellguy

I don't really think you need EQ with the HD6XX Asgard combo unless you wanted to boost the sub-bass and treble a bit. It sounded good enough that I didn't feel the need to use the Loki. 

DAC sound descriptions can be challenging and someone else can weigh in if they hear something different on Modi 3 vs. the multibit. Also I haven't done extensive comparisons of the two in the same listening session, so caveats here are related to audio memory.

My impression: Modi 3 has less sound stage and a bit less definition with a bit of roll-off in the treble and more overall smooth presentation vs. Modi Multibit, which is almost slightly V shaped with a bit of a bass boost (to my ears) and more treble extension. The multibit treble is still very smooth though (one of the hallmarks), it's never harsh or etched. Oddly, to the the AK4490 in the Jotunheim card does have a bit of this treble glare that I think is USB noise related as using an iFI iPurifier helps a lot.  

So the AK4490 is a bit smoother and multibit is more exciting at times but some argue it has a bit less resolution.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

gdpeck said:


> All-in-one would be awesome, but I need an optical input, so the module is out for me. It does seem like Asgard 3 with Schitt 4490 is a great combo though.



I mentioned it just for the sound really. You’d be getting the same with the modi 4490. In the future I might get the bifrost 2 for al the extra connections, same footprint as A3, and unison USB, but for now this is a really great setup. Go for it and you’ll have a nice time with your cans.


----------



## sehnsucht (Oct 9, 2019)

Stupid question time: I take it there's no way to use a Loki with an Asgard 3 if you're using the optional internal DAC card via USB?  Unless you can take the pre-out from the Asgard and connect to the Loki, but then you have no headphone output unless you get a RCA -> headphone lead.


----------



## jnak00

sehnsucht said:


> Stupid question time: I take it there's no way to use a Loki with an Asgard 3 if you're using the optional internal DAC card via USB?  Unless you can take the pre-out from the Asgard and connect to the Loki, but then you have no headphone output unless you get a RCA -> headphone lead.



Yes, that's right, the Loki should go between the DAC and the Asgard, so if you use the internal DAC then you can't use the Loki


----------



## halozero

I received my new Drop 6xx, Asgard 3, and Modi 3 4490.

I forgot to add RCA cable for A3 <-> M3 to my Schiit order. I have cheap ones at home, but don’t want to start listening if y’all think I should get decent interconnect first.

If you have strong opinion on RCA cable, please suggest one of these, or another you swear by.

Thanks in advance!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DI89I04/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_27FNDb31WX7ST

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7SGD6E/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_q.FNDbWT8Q545

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016QVZF06/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_KaGNDbV4QFN16

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M8JW3RJ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_BdGNDb4T512MZ


----------



## jnak00

Just use the cables you have


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> I received my new Drop 6xx, Asgard 3, and Modi 3 4490.
> 
> I forgot to add RCA cable for A3 <-> M3 to my Schiit order. I have cheap ones at home, but don’t want to start listening if y’all think I should get decent interconnect first.
> 
> ...



It should work perfectly if the cable is not a Chinese $1 dollar 9 feet cable.


----------



## halozero

Alright guys. I’m diving in to a quick playlist I made for the new Asgard 3 setup. 
I limited to tracks with which I’m intimately familiar. If you have a “must listen” track not in this list, please share.


----------



## ev666il

Anouk - “The other side of me”


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> Alright guys. I’m diving in to a quick playlist I made for the new Asgard 3 setup.
> I limited to tracks with which I’m intimately familiar. If you have a “must listen” track not in this list, please share.



I think Radiohead - Karma Police sounds specially beautiful with those cans.


----------



## nerone

halozero said:


> Alright guys. I’m diving in to a quick playlist I made for the new Asgard 3 setup.
> I limited to tracks with which I’m intimately familiar. If you have a “must listen” track not in this list, please share.



If I may add some tracks:
Chan Chan - Buena Vista Social Club
Come Closer - Chickenfoot
Musical genocide - Gregory Porter
Keith don't go - Nils Lofgren
Asa Branca / Prenda Minha - Yamandu Costa


----------



## Rattle

Ordered today, need a nice SS amp to compliment my liquid platinum. Very intriguing amp the Asgard 3 is. Can't wait to hear it. Laid back with Dynamics sounds right up my alley.


----------



## squishware (Oct 11, 2019)

I am at lunch listening to the Asgard 3 stream Tidal through Audirvana set to lossless 16/44100. Norah Jones Come Away with Me (Album) through my monitors is giving me HIFI chills.


----------



## MiddestFi

I’m interested in your thoughts on this rig. I just bought a pair of hd6xx and I have the modi3/Asgard 3 on my short list of amp/dacs I’m looking at.


----------



## genck

MiddestFi said:


> I’m interested in your thoughts on this rig. I just bought a pair of hd6xx and I have the modi3/Asgard 3 on my short list of amp/dacs I’m looking at.


Well you have 38 pages to read, have fun


----------



## MiddestFi

genck said:


> Well you have 38 pages to read, have fun



Thank you for your constructive and not at all pointless and overtly condescending comment! I actually intended to respond to a specific member that posted a few posts ago but neglected to insert the quote. I’m sorry to have unduly notified you.

Let’s try this again. 



halozero said:


> I received my new Drop 6xx, Asgard 3, and Modi 3 4490.
> 
> I forgot to add RCA cable for A3 <-> M3 to my Schiit order. I have cheap ones at home, but don’t want to start listening if y’all think I should get decent interconnect first.
> 
> ...



Interested in hearing what you think of the 6xx/Asgard/modi combination.


----------



## halozero

MiddestFi said:


> Thank you for your constructive and not at all pointless and overtly condescending comment! I actually intended to respond to a specific member that posted a few posts ago but neglected to insert the quote. I’m sorry to have unduly notified you.
> 
> Let’s try this again.
> 
> ...



MiddestFi, I’m probably the least qualified on this thread to respond. I’ve had reasonably good home and car stereo components all my life, but never approaching audiophile headphones/amps. My long-time headphones, which I only used in rare situations, were Sony MDR-V6. Also, I can’t compare Asgard to other headphone amps, since I don’t yet have one.

I’ve listened to my new setup for ~8 hours over the last two days, including a bit of A/B testing. I have a lot more hours ahead to become a better critical listener and gain the vocabulary to describe my experience. 

Here are my novice thoughts so far after comparing combinations:

MDR plugged straight into first-gen iPad Pro: wonder how I enjoyed much on these all this time. Harsh in mid-high range. Very little low end. 

MDR plugged into Modi/Asgard: much improvement all around.

6xx plugged straight into iPad: OH MY GOD!! Clarity, definition, range. 

6xx plugged into Modi/Asgard: Still need more listening time and material to describe any improvements I’m noticing.

Someone on this thread suggested I put $ into better cans vs. 6xx with DAC/amp, but I went with the majority opinion. I’m not sure yet if that was the right call for me at this juncture.

Oh, and as everyone else has said, 6xx has practically no sub bass, even with Asgard.


----------



## MiddestFi

halozero said:


> MiddestFi, I’m probably the least qualified on this thread to respond. I’ve had reasonably good home and car stereo components all my life, but never approaching audiophile headphones/amps. My long-time headphones, which I only used in rare situations, were Sony MDR-V6. Also, I can’t compare Asgard to other headphone amps, since I don’t yet have one.
> 
> I’ve listened to my new setup for ~8 hours over the last two days, including a bit of A/B testing. I have a lot more hours ahead to become a better critical listener and gain the vocabulary to describe my experience.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response! I’m also getting started with headphones (my hd6xx are in the mail currently) so we’re probably on the same level of knowledge and experience on this particular front which is fine with me! If something is a noticeable improvement then it’s a noticeable improvement. If you get a few minutes (and have the ability) listen to the Ára bátur by Sigur Ros. The last couple minutes get very big and very layered and I’m wondering how clearly the Asgard separates each of the instruments as they’re added.


----------



## halozero

MiddestFi said:


> Thanks for your response! I’m also getting started with headphones (my hd6xx are in the mail currently) so we’re probably on the same level of knowledge and experience on this particular front which is fine with me! If something is a noticeable improvement then it’s a noticeable improvement. If you get a few minutes (and have the ability) listen to the Ára bátur by Sigur Ros. The last couple minutes get very big and very layered and I’m wondering how clearly the Asgard separates each of the instruments as they’re added.



I’ll give that track a few listens. 

I’m a huge Sigur Ros fan, and have already tried the recent Agaetis Byrjun anniversary remaster. My new setup reveals/exposes sounds I hadn’t heard all these years, but that also includes “warts and all” in the recording & mastering. That goes for a bunch of other tracks I thought I knew like the back of my hand.


----------



## halozero

halozero said:


> I’ll give that track a few listens.
> 
> I’m a huge Sigur Ros fan, and have already tried the recent Agaetis Byrjun anniversary remaster. My new setup reveals/exposes sounds I hadn’t heard all these years, but that also includes “warts and all” in the recording & mastering. That goes for a bunch of other tracks I thought I knew like the back of my hand.



Oh, and by the way, one of the tracks I used to test sub bass is Sigur Ros - Fyrsta. On my Marantz receiver and Klipsch subwoofer, that sub bass washes over me and penetrates my flesh. It’s just not present on this headphone system.


----------



## MiddestFi

halozero said:


> Oh, and by the way, one of the tracks I used to test sub bass is Sigur Ros - Fyrsta. On my Marantz receiver and Klipsch subwoofer, that sub bass washes over me and penetrates my flesh. It’s just not present on this headphone system.



Sounds like I’m talking to the right person! I have a pair of beyerdynamic dt770s that have a hefty amount of sub bass but unfortunately that’s kind of all they have going for them haha. I got the hd6xx’s because I wanted something with a smoother more relaxed (not not sloppy) response while I shop around for something bombastic but still resolving sounding.


----------



## sehnsucht (Oct 12, 2019)

MiddestFi said:


> I’m interested in your thoughts on this rig. I just bought a pair of hd6xx and I have the modi3/Asgard 3 on my short list of amp/dacs I’m looking at.


 
I just received the Asgard 3 with the built-in 4490 DAC, and the HD660S headphones, connected to an Android phone or a Chromebook via a USB lead.  I have nothing specific to compare them against as I came from just using Sennheiser HD595 or Sony WH CH700N headphones connected to an Android phone.  But I can tell you that it's the best quality I've ever heard. I've been listening exclusively to FLAC files.  It's utterly silent, even on high gain and full volume, other than source hiss, and of course you don't ever need it that loud on the 150 ohm headphones.   Depending on the source you might be able to get away with low gain all the time. I can't hear any difference.  There's something nice about how effortlessly and smoothly the volume increases on an analogue knob after so long using digital devices with discrete steps so it just feels better for that reason using low gain.  I read a review of the headphones on a site which showed the frequency response so I've been playing around with the equaliser on the Android audio app I use (Rocket Player) to counteract that but I've need to listen to more music with and without that EQ before deciding to stick with it.  I was prepared to spend more money on the headphones to be honest, but after reading/watching a bunch of reviews I couldn't see any benefit in spending the money.  The HD800S were another £1000+ but are they £1000 better?  (Plus they look horrible!).   This hifi does a very good job of spatially locating the different instruments in a piece.  It all sounds very natural to me. I'm not sure what else to say.  Feel free to ask specific questions.

I will say that as a whole the amp doesn't get very hot and very little heat escapes the vent on top but the DAC module gets extremely hot and that heat is underneath the unit.  As in almost too hot to touch hot.  Might make sense to keep the unit on its side.  Or drill some holes in the base and use it upside down?  Perhaps I worry too much though.  The (US) website does say the unit gets hot.  I bought the amp from the UK distributor.  Note that you get a 5 year warranty in the US on the Asgard 3, but only 3 years if you buy from the UK (apparently they'd have to put the price up if they wanted to offer 5 years here, according to an email).


----------



## KukoCL

halozero said:


> Oh, and by the way, one of the tracks I used to test sub bass is Sigur Ros - Fyrsta. On my Marantz receiver and Klipsch subwoofer, that sub bass washes over me and penetrates my flesh. It’s just not present on this headphone system.


Just sharing an experience:
When I moved to better headphones (other than my $50 Sony), I started to find some songs without sub-bass in my Momentum 2 Wireless, and some other songs had an insane amount of sub bass on those headphones.

I think worse headphones/speakers doesn't make the difference between sub-bass and mid bass, and puts all together in the same audible punchy bass.

Just my thoughts. Also, probably you have some EQ or something enabled in your iPad that are used to, and having that not present in the Asgard 3 makes you feel it doesn't sounds better than the iPad, because the iPad is not even close to drive 300ohm headphones properly.

When I had my first pair of decent headphones (ATH M50X) I could not stand without an EQ enabled because I felt they had no bass or warmth compared to my bae Sony headphones.


----------



## halozero (Oct 12, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> Just sharing an experience:
> When I moved to better headphones (other than my $50 Sony), I started to find some songs without sub-bass in my Momentum 2 Wireless, and some other songs had an insane amount of sub bass on those headphones.
> 
> I think worse headphones/speakers doesn't make the difference between sub-bass and mid bass, and puts all together in the same audible punchy bass.
> ...



I’m sure you’re right, and I’ll appreciate the Asgard more over time. I’m just wondering if I would have noticed a bigger improvement with $500 cans such as 660s into iPad over 6xx+Asgard+Modi.

I’m not regretting the 6xx because of sub bass. I’ve seen enough reviews and knew the trade offs. However, I’ve already heard tracks where the very bottom end is simply missing, and I’m not sure EQ would help. I’ll try.

I used to have some bass boost in Spotify app EQ for the MDR, but did turn it off for these comparisons. Soon I’ll try an EQ app on FLAC content from MacBook.


----------



## tcellguy

If you want sub bass get a Fostex ThX00 or similar headphone. The Emu Teak and Asgard 3 has some of the most sub bass I have heard.


----------



## yeldarb17

OK, I have a Magni 3 and a Modi 2 Uber.  The dac is now feeding my Asgard 3.  I have a modded Fostex RP50 and the Senn. HD 6xx.  On both headphones, more control of bass is evident.  There is more "air" in the mids and high frequencies.  The Senns are just wonderful, with the Asgard.  The Magni is a nice amp and very good sounding.  The Asgard 3 is just more "open" and the music magically appears.  Really nice.  One heck of a nice set up, Senns and the Asgard 3.  Loads of detail and I doubt the amp seldom gets out of Class A, which into 320 ohms, is probably around 80-90 mw, for extremely loud levels.


----------



## MiddestFi

I wonder if anyone out there has experience with this amp and the JDS Atom? Those are the two I’m torn between.


----------



## squishware

Looks like the JDS is about 1/3 as powerful. What cans would you be (trying) to power with it?


----------



## MiddestFi

squishware said:


> Looks like the JDS is about 1/3 as powerful. What cans would you be (trying) to power with it?



For now it’ll be pushing a pit of hd6xx or dt770/80 but who knows what the future holds! Kind of looking at the hifiman sundara which are a lower impedance but also a lower sensitivity. I’m not suuuuuper concerned with absolute horsepower right now as much the quality of that horsepower.


----------



## rkw

MiddestFi said:


> I wonder if anyone out there has experience with this amp and the JDS Atom? Those are the two I’m torn between.


The comparable Schiit products to the Atom would be the Fulla and Magni (both $99, like the Atom). I haven't heard the Atom, but the Asgard 3 is unmistakably on a higher performance level from Fulla and Magni, as it should be at twice the price. The HD6XX would benefit from the extra power of the Asgard 3, and multiple posts (like this) have said it is a very good pairing.


----------



## Rensek

Has anyone here been able to do an A/B or other comparison between the Emotiva A-100 and the Asgard 3, with the HD6XX'S ? 

Emotiva A-100 does a half watt of class A before biasing into class B, according to their tech support. As far as my ears can tell it outshines my magni 3. I am wondering how it compares to the Asgard 3. 

If Asgard 3 is worlds better then it becomes a very attractive purchase for me, for office use. If the Emotiva A-100 is close to the Asgard 3 then I will have to consider a second A-100, as its a very versatile product. 

I've given up on my hope that Schiit would make something similar.


----------



## halozero

MiddestFi said:


> Thanks for your response! I’m also getting started with headphones (my hd6xx are in the mail currently) so we’re probably on the same level of knowledge and experience on this particular front which is fine with me! If something is a noticeable improvement then it’s a noticeable improvement. If you get a few minutes (and have the ability) listen to the Ára bátur by Sigur Ros. The last couple minutes get very big and very layered and I’m wondering how clearly the Asgard separates each of the instruments as they’re added.



MiddestFi, I’ve spent more time with the setup, and included some A/B testing of Ára bátur with and without Asgard/Modi.

Source: Spotify (highest avail quality) on MacBook Air. No EQ.

6xx plugged into MacBook audio jack sounds quite good. Gradual presence of strings between 6;00 - 7:00. Choir and horns gently fading in around 7:00. Additional strings around 7:25. Crescendo of cymbals and horns at 7:45 well separated from strings and choir, as well as timpani(?) 

6xx plugged into Asgard/Modi fed by MacBook USB: I still don’t have expert audiophile vocabulary to describe it, but I do experience more clarity and, I want to say “definition”. 

And as you’d expect, from a sheer power standpoint, it’s a dramatic difference. Max volume with MacBook audio jack is “loud enough”. The same volume from Asgard only around half way (high gain).

Still very early, but I do wonder if I should have started with, say, a 660s straight into Mac or iPad, and added amp/dac in a future budget.

p.s. Using Global Delight’s Boom 3D app on Mac to EQ makes a huge difference. All my life I’ve boosted bass and treble on whatever equipment provided. Who knew I’d prefer to EQ similarly with this headphone setup.


----------



## MiddestFi

halozero said:


> MiddestFi, I’ve spent more time with the setup, and included some A/B testing of Ára bátur with and without Asgard/Modi.
> 
> Source: Spotify (highest avail quality) on MacBook Air. No EQ.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks for the info! I’m still very torn between the Atom and the Asgard 3. I’m certain the atom will produce cleaner power (lower distortion, etc) albeit at half the amount but does that innately better? Will the atom be clinical? Will the Asgard be more musically engaging and will I benefit from the additional power? I DONT KNOW!


----------



## rkw

MiddestFi said:


> I’m certain the atom will produce cleaner power (lower distortion, etc)


What makes you so certain about that? What do you know about its design?


----------



## KukoCL

My Asgard 3 with Multibit card just arrived :3





I'll post my thoughts maybe tomorrow, I wanna try it well before posting.

So far for now, I like a lot what im getting with my HD660S and this DAC/AMP <3


----------



## MiddestFi

rkw said:


> What makes you so certain about that? What do you know about its design?



That’s a fair question. “Almost certain” is far too strong. The Atom measures to have extremely low distortion and noise levels especially for the price (along the lines of th THX AAA789). Most Schiit product measurements I have seen have ended up with a mediocre measured THD/noise. This is however a sweeping generalization and the newly designed and improved Asgard may not have the same pitfalls. Also worth mentioning is that I do realize that measured performance is just half the equation-just because the product measures well, doesn’t mean it’s going to sound good. The opposite is true, within reason, also. If you have any insights into the matter, I’d like to hear them.


----------



## KukoCL

Hi, just want to report i was having a small problem with my Asgard 3 with multibit card on certain Windows 10 laptops.

Some times, when i clicked or moved something on screen the audio stutters when the computer loads small elements. It happens when the Schiit multibit is configured to 32b/192khz.

Installing the ASIO4All drivers inmediatelly fixed it after restarting the app where i was playing music (Tidal in my case).

In my main Desktop PC in home did never had that problem, but it's a pretty powerfull gaming computer tho.


----------



## squishware

I suspect it has more to do with your Windows box than the Asgard 3. Have you tweaked it for audio? The multibit does not resolve above 24 bit and in my opinion sounds best at 16/44.1 FLAC. Try it!


----------



## KukoCL (Oct 16, 2019)

squishware said:


> I suspect it has more to do with your Windows box than the Asgard 3. Have you tweaked it for audio? The multibit does not resolve above 24 bit and in my opinion sounds best at 16/44.1 FLAC. Try it!


Nope, i tweaked nothing. Just connected it in two different laptops on my work and in my main desktop PC at home.

In all of them i see the same sample rate options:





Edit: I tried in 16/44.1 as you said, and it certainly sounds "different" lol, like more warm and less air. I kinda like it more, and makes me feel a bit sad for having such high audio resolutions and i'm liking it more at standard CD quality.

Double Edit: Okay, this is driving me nuts, lol. Now i wonder if it's just me thinking i hear it different at 16/44, because isn't the multibit supposed to play the music at its original sample rate (that's the multibit part no?). I have the "exclusive mode" enabled in the device properties.


----------



## KukoCL (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, Windows 10 was actually controlling the bitrates, that's why i heard a change when i moved the bitrate options on the device settings.

I didn't know in Tidal, when you select your DAC, it shows a "more settings" button to enable the exclusive mode for the DAC. Thought i only needed to activate it in the device settings.

Now the asgard sounds better than ever!, every track is played in its best way.



squishware said:


> in my opinion sounds best at 16/44.1 FLAC. Try it!



Yes!, it did with Hi-Fi music in Tidal, now it does that with Hi-Fi and master and i don't have to be moving bitrates anywhere.

I feel dumb for posting this, but i hope it helps someone that didn't know about that hidden setting in Tidal to get the best of the Asgard. *facepalm* 

If you don't do that, and select a Higher bitrate than the song's bitrate, it sounds more brilliant, less bass and kinda congested.


----------



## ev666il (Oct 17, 2019)

What I found is that exclusive mode in Tidal boosts the volume by a lot—tantamount to a high gain switch. I also hate giving up on the equalization when I use it—my cans sound their best when equalized to the Harman Target Curve, IMO.

That said, my Asgard 3 is finally here and I’ll be giving it a good spin in the coming days 

EDIT: I listen to pretty high volumes and when I really crank it up, the Asgard 3 has some background hum. Is anybody using a ground loop isolator with it? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## rkw

ev666il said:


> What I found is that exclusive mode in Tidal boosts the volume by a lot—tantamount to a high gain switch. I also hate giving up on the equalization when I use it


Tidal itself doesn't boost anything. Exclusive mode causes the system (e.g. Windows) to send Tidal's stream directly (bit perfect) to the device. It is your equalizer that is lowering the volume. What are you using?


----------



## ev666il

rkw said:


> Tidal itself doesn't boost anything. Exclusive mode causes the system (e.g. Windows) to send Tidal's stream directly (bit perfect) to the device. It is your equalizer that is lowering the volume. What are you using?



I thought I'd noticed the volume boost before I started using EQ, which would have made it odd (more so in consideration of the fact that I did not experience it with MusicBee's exclusive mode), but I tried this again yesterday without having EQ on and volume output didn't change. The only logical conclusion is that I had EQ on when I tried Exclusive mode on Tidal and noticed the boost, as you mentioned. I'm using EqualizerAPO with HeSuVi, by the way; matching the Harman Target Curve on the Focal Elegia takes a rather significant boost in the 3-4kHz region so the preamp is around -6db, which makes it pretty noticeable between on and off.


----------



## sehnsucht

ev666il said:


> EDIT: I listen to pretty high volumes and when I really crank it up, the Asgard 3 has some background hum. Is anybody using a ground loop isolator with it? I'm open to suggestions.



Using the Asgard 3 with the 4490 DAC via USB from Android (UAPP) into Sennheiser HD660S headphones (150 ohm) I hear no hum and only the very faintest of hiss in high gain on full volume.


----------



## airwhale

Finally took delivery of my Asgard 3 with Multibit card today. It was a tough couple of weeks seeing it sit in the Netherlands, just waiting for the DAC module, but now it's here. Sounds fantastic, based on all of 15 minutes streaming from Tidal HiFi. I must say I was surprised how far I had to turn the dial on Low Gain - I could easily get to 3 or 4 o'clock without getting too loud. I wonder if my AKG Q701's are a bit harder to drive than only the 62 ohm impedance suggests... Anyway, they now sound relaxed and really increased a lot in the bass. I didn't expect this much boost, but it's lovely.


----------



## ev666il

airwhale said:


> Finally took delivery of my Asgard 3 with Multibit card today. It was a tough couple of weeks seeing it sit in the Netherlands, just waiting for the DAC module, but now it's here. [...] I must say I was surprised how far I had to turn the dial on Low Gain - I could easily get to 3 or 4 o'clock without getting too loud.



Likewise on both accounts. I run a pair of Focal Elegia, which are 32 ohm cans with 105db sensitivity, and on dynamic masters I can easily turn the knob to the max on Lo gain. Then again, I'm using EQ with a -6db preamp gain and like to listen to music loud, so there's that.

My Asgard 3 hisses on Lo gain when I'm close to max volume; on Hi gain, it starts hissing shortly after 12 o'clock. I'll probably purchase a USB ground loop isolator in hope it makes it dead silent.


----------



## chann3l

I received my Asgard 3 with 4490 card this week and I'm absolutely blown away. I'm not necessarily an audiophile but I produce music so details are incredibly important. I've previously owned the first version of the Schiit stack but have mostly experienced < $300 audio Interfaces so I don't have many proper DACs and amps to compare this with. It is definitely a huge step up from the original Magni/modi combo, focusrite scarlet, Roland rubix, and any other audio interface I've owned. I've had a ton of different headphones but I was most disappointed with the AKG M220. They were always too quiet and seemed to lack any bass response. Up until this week they have sat on a shelf since I bought them as I preferred the sound of the Shure SRH 840. I've now completely changed my tune (pun intended), the Asgard 3 brought the m220 to life. They go nice and loud and I'm actually able to feel the sub frequencies. In contrast, the SRH 840 now sounds muddy and crowded to my ears. I've now bought a pair of Austrian made q701 cans from a fellow Head-Fi member and I can't wait to see how they sound with the Asgard 3. The only issue I've come across is related to Asio and has nothing to do with Schiit. Being so used to an audio interface, I forgot that I would need to use a generic ASIO driver. I also didn't realize that ASIO4ALL is not multi client. I was pretty disappointed that I couldn't load up YouTube while working on a track. Sometimes it's super helpful to bring up a tutorial, or reference track for inspiration. In case anyone else has this issue, Image Line has their own multi client ASIO driver that works with other DAWs including Ableton. Simply download the trial of FL Studio which will also install the FLASIO driver. Then uninstall FL, and the driver will remain, ready for use in your DAW of choice. 

I think I've rambled on long enough, but I think Schiit have made a great product, and the 5 year warranty is icing on the cake.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

chann3l said:


> I received my Asgard 3 with 4490 card this week and I'm absolutely blown away. I'm not necessarily an audiophile but I produce music so details are incredibly important. I've previously owned the first version of the Schiit stack but have mostly experienced < $300 audio Interfaces so I don't have many proper DACs and amps to compare this with. It is definitely a huge step up from the original Magni/modi combo, focusrite scarlet, Roland rubix, and any other audio interface I've owned. I've had a ton of different headphones but I was most disappointed with the AKG M220. They were always too quiet and seemed to lack any bass response. Up until this week they have sat on a shelf since I bought them as I preferred the sound of the Shure SRH 840. I've now completely changed my tune (pun intended), the Asgard 3 brought the m220 to life. They go nice and loud and I'm actually able to feel the sub frequencies. In contrast, the SRH 840 now sounds muddy and crowded to my ears. I've now bought a pair of Austrian made q701 cans from a fellow Head-Fi member and I can't wait to see how they sound with the Asgard 3. The only issue I've come across is related to Asio and has nothing to do with Schiit. Being so used to an audio interface, I forgot that I would need to use a generic ASIO driver. I also didn't realize that ASIO4ALL is not multi client. I was pretty disappointed that I couldn't load up YouTube while working on a track. Sometimes it's super helpful to bring up a tutorial, or reference track for inspiration. In case anyone else has this issue, Image Line has their own multi client ASIO driver that works with other DAWs including Ableton. Simply download the trial of FL Studio which will also install the FLASIO driver. Then uninstall FL, and the driver will remain, ready for use in your DAW of choice.
> 
> I think I've rambled on long enough, but I think Schiit have made a great product, and the 5 year warranty is icing on the cake.



Not quite sure if I get it, but did you download Asio drivers to use the 4490 dac within the Asgard 3? Just asking because I have the same, and didn't see any mention of drivers anywhere, and I have no problem using the combo as a headphone amp and pre-amp to speakers.


----------



## chann3l

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Not quite sure if I get it, but did you download Asio drivers to use the 4490 dac within the Asgard 3? Just asking because I have the same, and didn't see any mention of drivers anywhere, and I have no problem using the combo as a headphone amp and pre-amp to speakers.



Ya there is no issue just using it without drivers, but you need to use ASIO in a DAW if you don't want massive latency. If you aren't using a DAW you don't need anything. Schiit doesn't have ASIO drivers, typically only Audio Interfaces have their own Asio driver. So you need to use a generic driver. If you use ASIO4ALL, it requires exclusive access so it will not allow you to use the DAC for any other software so long as you are using your DAW or whatever application is using ASIO. FLASIO is multi client, so you can have sound coming through your DAW and another source like YouTube, Spotify, etc.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

chann3l said:


> Ya there is no issue just using it without drivers, but you need to use ASIO in a DAW if you don't want massive latency. If you aren't using a DAW you don't need anything. Schiit doesn't have ASIO drivers, typically only Audio Interfaces have their own Asio driver. So you need to use a generic driver. If you use ASIO4ALL, it requires exclusive access so it will not allow you to use the DAC for any other software so long as you are using your DAW or whatever application is using ASIO. FLASIO is multi client, so you can have sound coming through your DAW and another source like YouTube, Spotify, etc.



Thanks for the tip. I'm not using a DAW, but I suppose it's always good to know stuff


----------



## chann3l

No problem! Lol. I probably should have prefaced my comment with the fact that it's only relevant if you are using a DAW. I wasted the better part of a production session searching for a driver or solution for Multi client ASIO operation and figured someone here might not want to waste time googling haha.


----------



## KukoCL

ev666il said:


> Likewise on both accounts. I run a pair of Focal Elegia, which are 32 ohm cans with 105db sensitivity, and on dynamic masters I can easily turn the knob to the max on Lo gain. Then again, I'm using EQ with a -6db preamp gain and like to listen to music loud, so there's that.
> 
> My Asgard 3 hisses on Lo gain when I'm close to max volume; on Hi gain, it starts hissing shortly after 12 o'clock. I'll probably purchase a USB ground loop isolator in hope it makes it dead silent.


It will probably silence it, because I don't hear any hiss at any volume, but my headphones are 150ohm.


----------



## senorx12562

I have never had a ground loop present as hiss. It is usually more like a humming noise in my experience, so I am dubious about a ground loop isolator solving a noise problem that presents as hiss. Good luck though @ev666il.


----------



## ev666il

My Asgard 3 produces two types of background noise at present. A hiss, which I can only hear from with the volume knob above 3 o'clock on Lo gain (12 o'clock on Hi gain), and a persistent hum that I can hear at about the same levels but seems to vary in intensity depending on my computer's load. The humming disappears if I disconnect the USB cable from the Asgard 3, whereas the hiss persists. My hope is that an isolator such as the iFi Defender 3.0 will get rid of the humming noise. The hiss is more subdued and doesn't seem to increase if I'm, say, gaming—so I can live with it (though I would prefer the amp to be dead silent on Lo gain even at max volume.)


----------



## airwhale

My impressions of the Asgard 3, multibit

Coming from a line of smaller, mostly portable DAC/amp combos, I am now set up with the Asgard 3 with the muti-bit DAC card.

My main driver for the last year and a half has been the Audioquest Dragonfly Red, and I mostly stream from Tidal HiFi to a pair of AKG Q701s.

The immediate thing that jumped out at me is how much and how detailed bass these cans can deliver when properly amped. That was probably the biggest surprise. Where the Dragonfly struggled a bit, the A3 is driving the Q701s effortlessly and produces a more relaxed and open sound.

The added power of the amp can also produce the same level of audio quality at lower volume levels, which is very nice at times.

As I still have the Dragonfly, I did a little bit of A-B testing to identify any difference between the DAC implementations. I need to preface this by stressing that the differences are quite minor, and I would be hard pressed to confidently tell them apart in a blind test. However, I do prefer the multibit over the Dragonfly for the following reasons:

beautiful brilliant highs, cymbals sound fantastic
less sibliance than in the Dragonfly
improved definition of soundstage and separation of instruments, resolving even more details
That said, I am holding on to the Dragonfly for my portable rig along with the AKG N40 IEMs. It has no problem whatsoever driving those.

My main takeaway from this experience is how important the AMP part can be. Earlier, I was ascribing most of the sound improvements to a better DAC, but I am now realizing that was only one part to the story.

As for humming or hissing, my Asgard has none of these -or- my ears are too old to register it 

I recon this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship...


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## KukoCL

airwhale said:


> I need to preface this by stressing that the differences are quite minor, and I would be hard pressed to confidently tell them apart in a blind test. However, I do prefer the multibit over the Dragonfly for the following reasons:
> 
> beautiful brilliant highs, cymbals sound fantastic
> less sibliance than in the Dragonfly
> improved definition of soundstage and separation of instruments, resolving even more details


I feel it exactly the same as you. I got the A3 with Multibit, and the differences are subtle compared to my Creative Soundblaster RX PC card. My soundblaster is a bit sibilant and after 20 minutes of usage I start to feel fatigue, while in the A3 this never happens (I'm using a pair of HD660S).

The A3 also has a better resolve and slightly more bass, but as you said, I could fail telling which one I'm listening to if I run a blind test.

But overall, even if the differences are not so big, I'm liking it a lot, because it gives me a pretty nice audio experience without any fatigue or sibilance in music and gaming.

I also connected it to my powered speakers and I had to move down the volume of the subwoofer due to a high amount of bass from the A3, I don't know if you have the same powerfully bass on the A3's pre outs, but I'm ok with it because my subwoofer has a volume knob on the sub woofer speaker, so I can set it.

Oh, and if anyone cares about, I can connect my Android smartphone directly to the multibit card using an USB cable and my S9+ always detects it immediately.


----------



## tafens

KukoCL said:


> Oh, and if anyone cares about, I can connect my Android smartphone directly to the multibit card using an USB cable and my S9+ always detects it immediately.



I have found that it works with iPhone/iPad as well. And also for the Modi multibit.

With these the phones only need to supply the usb input circuit with power, which, I suppose, is why it works.


----------



## Tim van der Leeuw

tafens said:


> I have found that it works with iPhone/iPad as well. And also for the Modi multibit.
> 
> With these the phones only need to supply the usb input circuit with power, which, I suppose, is why it works.



What kind of connector do you use from iPhone (which has lightning connector) to the amp (which has USB B connector)?


----------



## tafens

Tim van der Leeuw said:


> What kind of connector do you use from iPhone (which has lightning connector) to the amp (which has USB B connector)?



I use the lightning-to-usb camera adapter dongle that gives the iPhone a USB-A port (works for everything, not just cameras):
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## Tim van der Leeuw

tafens said:


> I use the lightning-to-usb camera adapter dongle that gives the iPhone a USB-A port (works for everything, not just cameras):
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


Thanks! I didn't know about that thing.


----------



## stulda

G' day fellow people. I'm about to pull a trigger and purchase the Asgard 3. I will be pairing it with the Sennheiser HD660s. Currently, own AKG K712 Pro but the mini xlr connector in the headphones is like loose or something and the left headphone is going on and off depending how I move with the cable. I recently purchased a brand new cable as I hoped it would fix the issue but it's still there. I have been powering these off of the Asus Maximus IX Hero Alpha. My primary use is gaming, followed by the usual music listening and movie watching. They served me quite well, even though you might say that without a decent amp at least I couldn't hear their full potential. As was described before, its soundstage is really awesome, but somewhat lack more precise imaging.
I am aware that HD660s don't have such a 'large' soundstage but if its imaging is better presented than the K712 Pro I'm sure I won't mind.

I would like you - the experienced folks - ask something:

What and how big is the difference between the multibit DAC and 4490? I read in previous pages that the former has a slightly higher latency. On the other hand, apparently the multibit sounds a little better. I don't expect to win the next CSGO championship, nor do I earn money by playing games... though, I'm very competitive with my other FPS shooters and wouldn't like to get something I'd regret afterward.

The rep from schiit told me quote 'The multibit sounds better in my opinion, more detailed and spacious'. Would I benefit from such upgrade (if say the latency isn't an issue) or should I rather save the 90 euros(?)
Is there other benefit going for multibit instead of 4490 DAC?


----------



## tafens

stulda said:


> What and how big is the difference between the multibit DAC and 4490? I read in previous pages that the former has a slightly higher latency. On the other hand, apparently the multibit sounds a little better. I don't expect to win the next CSGO championship, nor do I earn money by playing games... though, I'm very competitive with my other FPS shooters and wouldn't like to get something I'd regret afterward.



Jason actually posted latency numbers for the multibit DACs earlier in this thread, 11ms for Modi multibit and card, 23ms for Bifrost2 and up:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-10#post-15171841

Can’t find any info on the 4490 DACs (regular Modi and card) but assume it’s negligible.


----------



## Nappa1

Can you leave headphones plugged in and hook up preamp outputs to powered speakers and still flick through them both? Did someone try it?

I am desperately looking for a unit that DOES NOT require to unplug the headphones in order to unmute the preamp outputs.


----------



## tafens

Nappa1 said:


> Can you leave headphones plugged in and hook up preamp outputs to powered speakers and still flick through them both? Did someone try it?
> 
> I am desperately looking for a unit that DOES NOT require to unplug the headphones in order to unmute the preamp outputs.



Sorry - all Schiit amps (that I know of) mute the pre outs when headphones are plugged in.


----------



## jnak00

Ragnarok 2 does not mute the pre-outs when headphones are plugged in.  I also thought I read Jotunheim does not, but best to ask Schiit or an actual Jotunheim owner.


----------



## KukoCL

stulda said:


> G' day fellow people. I'm about to pull a trigger and purchase the Asgard 3. I will be pairing it with the Sennheiser HD660s. Currently, own AKG K712 Pro but the mini xlr connector in the headphones is like loose or something and the left headphone is going on and off depending how I move with the cable. I recently purchased a brand new cable as I hoped it would fix the issue but it's still there. I have been powering these off of the Asus Maximus IX Hero Alpha. My primary use is gaming, followed by the usual music listening and movie watching. They served me quite well, even though you might say that without a decent amp at least I couldn't hear their full potential. As was described before, its soundstage is really awesome, but somewhat lack more precise imaging.
> I am aware that HD660s don't have such a 'large' soundstage but if its imaging is better presented than the K712 Pro I'm sure I won't mind.
> 
> I would like you - the experienced folks - ask something:
> ...


I can answer you about the latency in gaming.

I played competitive for some years in Street Fighter 4, and I noticed every small input or sound lag in that game with any TV or laggy audio gear.

When I play SF5 with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card I can't notice any delay in the audio. Not either when shooting in Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Odin412

*Asgard 3 First Impressions*

I picked up the new Asgard 3 after visiting the Schiitr last weekend and here are my initial impressions.

I really enjoy the tactile feel of Schiit products – the volume knob turns with a creamy and velvety feel; the switches have a solid and satisfying click to them and the connectors feel solid. Interestingly, the metal finish on the Asgard 3 looks a tiny bit different than my old Bifrost. The finish of the Asgard has more of a golden hue to it; the Bifrost has more of a plain silver hue. No big deal – and you only see it when they are stacked on top of each other, and the difference depends on the light. I like the interior LED; it looks cool, although it’s a bit easier to forget to turn the amp off when you’re done with it. The new Asgard runs quite warm to the touch – it doesn’t burn your fingers when you touch it, but it’s not a cool-running amp by any means.

So, what about the sound? I brought my MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Closed (AFC) along to the visit to the Schiitr. For some reason this headphone makes it easier for me to hear differences between amps and I was really impressed with how good the amp-headphone combo sounded. As I’ve listened some more, I’m still very happy about this combo. The Asgard 3 really drives the AFC to produce a very deep and juicy bass; the midrange is very lifelike and makes vocals particularly captivating, and the treble is very smooth and non-fatiguing to my ears. My very first impression when listening to the Asgard 3 was that it has some sonic similarities with the Aegir power amp, and this impression remains after further listening – especially the midrange reminds me of the Aegir, which is high praise indeed.

I haven’t tried any other headphones yet; I’m too busy just enjoying the Asgard 3 – Aeon Flow Closed combo. Well done!


----------



## Rattle

I've seen a few people say the asgard 3 runs hot ? I'm confused by this. I got one yesterday and it got barely warm to the touch after 2.5 hours. My room is 68 which is normal right where I like it. I love that it runs so cool and that I can leave it on without having to worry about heat and tubes.


----------



## strider1007 (Oct 23, 2019)

As promised a couple of weeks ago, I give you my experience with the Asgard3, compared to the Vali2.

I mainly listen to FLAC-files from my PC, using USB to connect to my Modi-multibit. My TV-STB connects through optical and my DVD-player through SPDIF coaxial. So, in the Asgard3 there’s no module...


I bought the Vali2-Modimultibit combo about 18 months ago and used it to drive my ( then new ) Sennheiser HD660S. I have no other headphones, (yet.  I'm very interested in the new Audeze LCD1 or the Quad ERA1..) I was under the impression that the combo did a very good job. I bought a couple of different tubes (Tesla and Brimar turned out to be my favourites.), loved tube rolling from the time I used a Darkvoice-amp / HD 600 combination. Both died unfortunately, so there's the new set.


Reading recently about the Asgard3 I decided to go for it, and boy, was that a good decision. Improvement in every department. Did a lot of A-B-ing to make sure it wasn't new-toy-syndrome or anything of the kind. It was not !


I listen to a wide variety of music. Vocal jazz, 90's pop, country, musical/soundtrack/classical. you name it...

Every track the Asgard3 just takes more control over what the HD660S is doing. It sounds more spacious, more detailed, better attack on the bass, more extension to the bass, more details in voices, more room-information.

Most live recordings ( Diana Krall - Live in Paris ; Harry Belafonte - Live at Carnegie Hall) are so much more ‘live’ than before...  Cliché, yeah, but it was more like being there.. (Edit: I wrote most-live-recordings, I meant all-live recordings..)

One of my favourite recordings of Moussorgsky’s Pictures at an exhibition for solo organ by Jean Guillou ( LOL, autocorrect wants to make this Guillotine ) ... Never heard it so beautiful. More and better  bass extension than the Vali2 could provide..


So much more detail in the voices themselves.. Emmylou Harris, Allison Krause, Mark Knopfler, Sting, Eva Cassidy, the Weavers ( another great Carnegie hall-live recording.) They sound so much more detailed, as if the Vali2 placed them behind that well known curtain and the Asgard3 just ripped that curtain down..  Good job..


As you can tell I’m happy with the Asgard3, hoping it will stay that way. Unfortunately I read about the Bifrost2 DAC, so I’m probably going to be unhappy until.. Anyone have a definitive statement on the Unison USB input quality ?

English is not my first language, I try, if I fail, please forgive me...


----------



## chann3l

Rattle said:


> I've seen a few people say the asgard 3 runs hot ? I'm confused by this. I got one yesterday and it got barely warm to the touch after 2.5 hours. My room is 68 which is normal right where I like it. I love that it runs so cool and that I can leave it on without having to worry about heat and tubes.



Mine gets quite hot. Not so much on the top by the vent, but the underside gets hot to the touch, not burn worthy, but hot. It was running overnight though.


----------



## jnak00

Rattle said:


> I've seen a few people say the asgard 3 runs hot ? I'm confused by this. I got one yesterday and it got barely warm to the touch after 2.5 hours. My room is 68 which is normal right where I like it. I love that it runs so cool and that I can leave it on without having to worry about heat and tubes.



I was thinking the same thing.  My Modi Multibit and Loki run warmer than the Asgard 3.  Maybe others run at much high volume or are using more inefficient cans.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## chann3l

sehnsucht said:


> I have the Asgard 3 with the 4490 DAC and the whole of the amp is cool except for underneath. If you look at the case from the top, at the rectangle of holes, and feel at 3 o'clock underneath, it gets extremely hot within 15-30 mins no matter what I listen to or how loud.  Looking at the photo of this card on the Schiit site it would appear to be the chip which is handling USB input (not the DACs themselves).  This probably explains why people with separate boxes for DAC and amp report the DAC being warmer.



I also have the 4490, so maybe that's why mine was so hot underneath


----------



## jnak00

sehnsucht said:


> I have the Asgard 3 with the 4490 DAC and the whole of the amp is cool except for underneath. If you look at the case from the top, at the rectangle of holes, and feel at 3 o'clock underneath, it gets extremely hot within 15-30 mins no matter what I listen to or how loud.



There is some kind of pad in that spot (I believe it's a thermal pad), underneath the circuit board, so that's probably a hot spot.  I've never checked the underside of mine to see how hot it got - just the top and sides.


----------



## KukoCL

chann3l said:


> Mine gets quite hot. Not so much on the top by the vent, but the underside gets hot to the touch, not burn worthy, but hot. It was running overnight though.


Same. It's just warm in the upper part, and hot almost to burn in the lower part. I guess it's normal.


----------



## chann3l

KukoCL said:


> Same. It's just warm in the upper part, and hot almost to burn in the lower part. I guess it's normal.



Ya I'm not too concerned, I turn it off when I leave the house anyway. The switch is too satisfying to leave it on all the time


----------



## Rattle

Today I put the A3 in the second rack of my little headphone amp rack I have .It got a little warmer after 3 hours but I can't find a spot on it that would actually be called hot. Just the amp no dac. Probably leave it there I like it a little warm 
Still surprised how cool it runs.


----------



## strider1007

No module, no heat... Really lukewarm at most..


----------



## chann3l

strider1007 said:


> No module, no heat... Really lukewarm at most..


I wonder if Modi 3 gets as hot as the card 4490


----------



## ev666il

My Asgard 3 is on all the time and I either keep the knob beyond 12 on Lo gain, or at about 12 on Hi gain. It runs warm but not significantly warmer than my Magni 2 Uber used to run when I drove it about as hard.


----------



## strider1007

Both standing free, no enclosure... Asgard3 lukewarm, ModiMulti warm.
The Vali2 I used to use.. Well, tubes get hot... Duh..


----------



## ev666il

Does anybody know whether the Multibit DAC module does oversampling? Curious as to what the sampling rates are that won't benefit from the combo-burrito filter.


----------



## tafens

ev666il said:


> Does anybody know whether the Multibit DAC module does oversampling? Curious as to what the sampling rates are that won't benefit from the combo-burrito filter.



I believe the multibit card, Modi multibit and old Bifrost does 4x oversampling while the big boys (Bifrost2 and up) do 8x.


----------



## redrich2000

Is it weird that there are still virtually now reviews of this? The only one I've seen is Steve Guttenberg. @Currawong has one he's reviewing. But nothing from anyone else?


----------



## Currawong

redrich2000 said:


> Is it weird that there are still virtually now reviews of this? The only one I've seen is Steve Guttenberg. @Currawong has one he's reviewing. But nothing from anyone else?



Not strange at all. One other, highly popular product had zero reviews for about a year after it was released, and may not have even been entered into the Head Gear section for quite some time after it was available.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## PioBeer

Ok read the whole thread...need to know this...for those who have tried both, what do you like better
Audio-gd R2R-11 or Asgard 3 multibit?


----------



## elitico

Hi,

Thinking of buying a Schiit stack. Would Asgard 3 with multibit card be clearly better than Modi 3 + Magni 3? The price-difference is not that huge in Europe. I'm just a bit reserved after reading about how hot the a3 gets with the built in card and that the external Modi performes better than the internal (according to some).


----------



## tafens

elitico said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thinking of buying a Schiit stack. Would Asgard 3 with multibit card be clearly better than Modi 3 + Magni 3? The price-difference is not that huge in Europe. I'm just a bit reserved after reading about how hot the a3 gets with the built in card and that the external Modi performes better than the internal (according to some).



I wouldn’t worry about the temperature, Magni3 also gets quite warm. Even the Lyr3 doesn’t get very hot (except for the tube itself), on my Lyr3 I have just over 40°C on the top chassis. I doubt the Asgard3 would be warmer than Lyr3.

Compared to the Magni3, the Asgard3 is certainly the more capable amp, class A-ish with the Continuity output stage, as compared to class AB for Magni3. I can’t offer any sonic comparison though, as I haven’t listened to the Asgard3 much yet. Anyway, with the card, Asgard3 has one USB and one RCA input, while Magni3 only has one RCA input. However, the Modi also offers optical and coax inputs in addition to USB, which Asgard3 with card does not. On the sonic side, Modi might have a slight advantage by being in its separate enclosure, but both the Modi and the card use the same tech, so I think the difference would be subtle, at most, if there is any at all.

Moreover, Asgard3 with card is a one-box solution with one standard power cord. Modi+Magni make a nice stack, but use one wall wart each, and don’t forget the RCA interconnects.

I would go with the Asgard3 and card, but that’s just me


----------



## Rensek (Oct 31, 2019)

I'd get Asgard 3 and the modi 3.

If you are OCD, no it won't stack perfectly uniform, but the modi should be able to sit on top of the cooler part of the Asgard just fine.

And don't cheap out on cables.

Cheap ass cables from Amazon are awful. The cable matters brand for one. Just spend the money on the PYST cables and be happy. I recently swapped out my cheap ass Amazon cables for some RG 6 cable and I was shocked at how much more detail came through. I cut open my Amazon cables and the gauge on the middle conductor had to be 28 gauge or higher. Thin whispy hair like strands was all it was.


----------



## PioBeer

I'm hoping Schiit comes out with a modi 3+ in an Asgard size chassis. Maybe throw in one more Bell or whistle. Thinking 300-350? Bifrost 2 just too much...


----------



## MiddestFi

PioBeer said:


> I'm hoping Schiit comes out with a modi 3+ in an Asgard size chassis. Maybe throw in one more Bell or whistle. Thinking 300-350? Bifrost 2 just too much...



I would also like this. Something about the clean aesthetic of the perfectly sized stack that gets me going!


----------



## Rensek

Yeah me too, the D/S Bifrost must not have been a great seller at the end of its life.

I've got a 4490 card incoming from Schiit to install on my original Bifrost. Picked up one from goodwill awhile back. The original 4399 card, no USB. Looking forward to adding Unison for Bifrost when it releases.


----------



## jnak00

PioBeer said:


> I'm hoping Schiit comes out with a modi 3+ in an Asgard size chassis. Maybe throw in one more Bell or whistle. Thinking 300-350? Bifrost 2 just too much...



I was thinking that does appear to be a hole in their lineup, too.  But how many different DACs does a company need, and how would you make it compellingly different from their other DACs?  A D-S Bifrost with remote and no balanced connections for $350?  There may not be enough difference between that and a $99 Modi to justify the price bump.  Make it $250 or less, and it competes directly with Modi Multibit.


----------



## Rensek

I still think a DS DAC with unison in the 250-350 range would be a very attractive item.

Hell, could a Bifrost sized chassis accommodate a discrete output stage, coupled with the dac chip used in modi multibit, and unison, in a NON UPGRADEABLE implementation.

If it can't accommodate a discrete stage, could the Bifrost chassis accommodate a better op amp implementation with Unison for 3-400? 

Thoughts anyone? I think that'd be a hell of a product. They probably already have something cooking for after unison release.


----------



## nerone

Rensek said:


> I still think a DS DAC with unison in the 250-350 range would be a very attractive item.
> 
> Hell, could a Bifrost sized chassis accommodate a discrete output stage, coupled with the dac chip used in modi multibit, and unison, in a NON UPGRADEABLE implementation.
> 
> ...


I think that the non upgradable dac will be the future version of modi, we just need patience for it to become real. 
I don’t see a point in using a discrete output stage if the result is so good with opamps. This would drive prices higher and become too close to gungnir.  Maybe they’ll offer this in a future upgrade, we’ll just have to pay the difference and swap boards.


----------



## Rensek

nerone said:


> I think that the non upgradable dac will be the future version of modi, we just need patience for it to become real.
> I don’t see a point in using a discrete output stage if the result is so good with opamps. This would drive prices higher and become too close to gungnir.  Maybe they’ll offer this in a future upgrade, we’ll just have to pay the difference and swap boards.



Yeah, I think getting unison into a mid-low priced bifrost chassis would be more Important then discrete, especially given the SQ they already get out of op amps. 

But I figured it's worth asking. Discrete output stage on the 4490 Bifrost was/is supposed to be very good sounding.


----------



## squishware

Size the chassis by necessity. Not balanced. No remote. Unison. Multibit. Price using the existing algorithm.


----------



## PioBeer (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm willing to give up the modularity, remote, balanced (XLR) outs, to get something that sounds better than the Modi3 yet form factor of Asgard yet not nearly as hard on the wallet as bifrost2, does that sound like the original bifrost? lol


----------



## KukoCL

Sorry but, what is unison? I hear it here a lot.


----------



## Rensek

Unison is Schiits new USB implementation that is currently on Bifrost 2 and coming in 2020 to yggdrasil, Gungnir, original Bifrost.


----------



## KukoCL

Rensek said:


> Unison is Schiits new USB implementation that is currently on Bifrost 2 and coming in 2020 to yggdrasil, Gungnir, original Bifrost.


And what are the benefits over the regular USB in the Asgard 3? It's detected immediately on mi PC, laptop and Android phone, and also I can't hear any noise.


----------



## Rensek (Oct 31, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> And what are the benefits over the regular USB in the Asgard 3? It's detected immediately on mi PC, laptop and Android phone, and also I can't hear any noise.



Someone with a Bifrost 2 would have to compare it to schiits existing USB offerings. From what ive read, it's pretty awesome, and many like it better then coaxial & toslink. I think it makes major gains in soundstage, separation, arrangement, instrumentation placement, etc.

Im looking forward to the unsion USB cards becoming available for my original Bifrost.


----------



## squishware

The original Bifrost was perfect for my needs but the tech got better. Progress is a bitch. Don't read into this that I am not LOVING the Multibit Card. I want to hear what I am missing.


----------



## elitico (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m leaning towards towards the Asgard 3 with built in Multibit dac for less clutter on my desk. The more I read regarding the 4490 and Multibit, the more uncertain I get though. Some say that the 4490 measures better and are the better DAC, while other says the Multibit is more musical and clearly better overall. Anyone compared them?

I also wonder if the USB input is the preferred option regardless of module or external DAC. It would be worth getting the external Modi 3/Modi Multibit if the SPDIF input sounds better.


----------



## ScubaMan2017 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Is there any reason to get a Modi Multibit separately since I need to replace my Modi as well? Or does it make more sense to get the new Asgard with Multibit DAC included?


My vote, go with the multibit DAC daughter board, that has all the USB optimization (my EITR & ModiMB).
I’ve even heard whispering that this combination gives the GungnirMB a serious run for its money.
Meh, YMMV...


----------



## Rensek (Nov 2, 2019)

I personally feel that the spdif and toslink on both modi 3 and modi multibit sound way way better then the USB implementation on those same devices. Modi Multibit was a May 2018 purchase, Modi 3 was bought in October 2018.

To clarify, I feel the soundstage, presentation, instrument separation, and depth are all better through spdif/toslink then USB. That being said I still like USB, just not as much as the others.

The same notes are all still there, just presented differently. I will use my 2ch nearfield setup as the main example. My desk is 60 inches wide, my speakers sit about 52 inches wide. With toslink or coaxial the soundstage goes slightly past the outer edges of my speakers, the separation and instrument placement is easy to hear (& see)

With USB the same sounds and details are still there, but everything becomes tighter and occupies a smaller space. Now the soundstage is about the 36-40 inches and it's harder to hear (& see) where all the instruments are placed.

Similar effect with HPs, but less pronounced. With HPs and USB it's like the sound is from from the front portion of the driver, as opposed to the whole driver with toslink/coaxial.

Just my experience, yours may differ.

I should also add that ALL of my USB experience comes from phones and tablets. Both Android and iOS, zero PC USB usage


----------



## KukoCL (Nov 2, 2019)

elitico said:


> I’m leaning towards towards the Asgard 3 with built in Multibit dac for less clutter on my desk. The more I read regarding the 4490 and Multibit, the more uncertain I get though. Some say that the 4490 measures better and are the better DAC, while other says the Multibit is more musical and clearly better overall. Anyone compared them?
> 
> I also wonder if the USB input is the preferred option regardless of module or external DAC. It would be worth getting the external Modi 3/Modi Multibit if the SPDIF input sounds better.


I think the input method is just up to your convenience. I'm fine with the Asgard 3 with the multibit card, because the only input I want is USB for mi desktop PC and laptop in my work, the sound should be the same as using SPDIF because both are digital (sends data, not analog signal).

If you don't want to connect other sources like console or TV via SPDIF is up to your needs.


----------



## elitico

Rensek said:


> I personally feel that the spdif and toslink on both modi 3 and modi multibit sound way way better then the USB implementation on those same devices. Modi Multibit was a May 2018 purchase, Modi 3 was bought in October 2018.



This is sadly also my experience with other DAC:s. This is why I use a Allo Digione in my stereo setup. I think that Darko Audio in his review of the Modi 3 also stated that the DAC performed on another level with the Digione instead of over just USB.

All this choices make me kind of dizzy.. It would be so easy to just buy the Asgard 3 with Multibit card and connect it to my work computer. But I think that I would have a nagging feeling that it wasn’t optimal.


----------



## Rensek (Nov 2, 2019)

elitico said:


> This is sadly also my experience with other DAC:s. This is why I use a Allo Digione in my stereo setup. I think that Darko Audio in his review of the Modi 3 also stated that the DAC performed on another level with the Digione instead of over just USB.
> 
> All this choices make me kind of dizzy.. It would be so easy to just buy the Asgard 3 with Multibit card and connect it to my work computer. But I think that I would have a nagging feeling that it wasn’t optimal.



Unison apparently takes care of this issue. I bought an old bifrost from Goodwill for 70 bucks a few months ago. It doesn't have USB, looking forward to unison release so I can get that installed.

Bifrost 2 is also in my future.


----------



## RB2021

Rensek said:


> Unison apparently takes care of this issue. I bought an old bifrost from Goodwill for 70 bucks a few years. It doesn't have USB, looking forward to unison release so I can get that installed.
> 
> Bifrost 2 is also in my future.



Which goodwill do you frequent? Asking for a friend


----------



## Rensek (Nov 2, 2019)

RB2021 said:


> Which goodwill do you frequent? Asking for a friend



I live near Minneapolis. I stop randomly at thrift stores all the time. Never know what you will find. Furniture, baby clothes, beer mugs, coffee cups, vinyl records, etc etc


----------



## KukoCL

elitico said:


> This is sadly also my experience with other DAC:s. This is why I use a Allo Digione in my stereo setup. I think that Darko Audio in his review of the Modi 3 also stated that the DAC performed on another level with the Digione instead of over just USB.
> 
> All this choices make me kind of dizzy.. It would be so easy to just buy the Asgard 3 with Multibit card and connect it to my work computer. But I think that I would have a nagging feeling that it wasn’t optimal.


I'd love to try what you both say, because I'm a bit skeptical about this. It sounds like saying "the audio files from my external hard drive sounds better if I use the SATA connection instead USB."

It's the same data, just transferred with different methods to the DAC.

But I have only the USB input of the Asgasrd 3 with Multibit card.


----------



## squishware

With the Asgard 3 with Multibit card I am resolving enough to be able to clearly hear headphone cable differences with either of my headphones. I previously did not *really* believe you could. Pretty amazing for sub $700 system off an optimized laptop. Me wanting to try Unison could be characterized as Audiophile Nervosa.


----------



## elitico

squishware said:


> With the Asgard 3 with Multibit card I am resolving enough to be able to clearly hear headphone cable differences with either of my headphones. I previously did not *really* believe you could. Pretty amazing for sub $700 system off an optimized laptop. Me wanting to try Unison could be characterized as Audiophile Nervosa.



Ok, took the plunge and ordered a black Asgard 3 with Multibit-card and a Pyst USB cable now. I hope that it is good enough and can give me joy for a couple of years forward. Never tried Schiit before but Steve Guttenberg seems to be a Schiit fan and I trust his opinions. Sad that Schiit is so expensive in Europe though.

I can post some comparisons later.


----------



## tafens

elitico said:


> I can post some comparisons later.



Please do!


----------



## ScubaMan2017

elitico said:


> .....{{{snip}}}
> All this choices make me kind of dizzy.. It would be so easy to just buy the Asgard 3 with Multibit card and connect it to my work computer. But I think that I would have a nagging feeling that it wasn’t optimal.


It *is* crazy-making, isn't it? 
Christ, the more I screw around with this ridiculous hobby, the more confused I become. I have an EITR-ModiMB and its feeding three different headphone amplifiers. Two of the amps have modified knobs (for my Wreck-It-Ralph hands). And since my spouse NEEDS quiet and we live in a condominium, towers of power or walls-of-sound (meaning speaker stacks) are out for me. I'm going all in with headphone listening.

BTW - last week a university ensemble visited our high school's cafeteria. I walked past and thought someone was using the mother of all sound recordings. I stepped into the caf and *felt the floor's vibration*. Nope. Nothing quite like it.

Dizzying choices? Damn. Yep.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

... the first movie was inspired. The sequel? Meh...


----------



## starence (Nov 2, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that the Asgard 3 sounds better on high gain, even with headphones that don't need the additional power? To me it sounds a little dull and less dynamic on low. The only explanation I've heard for it is higher feedback on low gain, not sure if that fully explains it.


----------



## maheeinfy

Nappa1 said:


> Can you leave headphones plugged in and hook up preamp outputs to powered speakers and still flick through them both? Did someone try it?
> 
> I am desperately looking for a unit that DOES NOT require to unplug the headphones in order to unmute the preamp outputs.


Audio-gd to the rescue. R2R11 sounds sweet


----------



## Rensek

maheeinfy said:


> Audio-gd to the rescue. R2R11 sounds sweet



Many folks love that item, including a departed friend of mine. Just don't look up the measurements or compare said measurements to other dacs and amps. Stay away from ASR. Just enjoy the music and reject nervosa.


----------



## ev666il

starence said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Asgard 3 sounds better on high gain, even with headphones that don't need the additional power? To me it sounds a little dull and less dynamic on low. The only explanation I've heard for it is higher feedback on low gain, not sure if that fully explains it.



Same here. I was stubbornly sticking to low gain at the beginning because my cans are low impedance and “don’t need high gain.” But the sound did feel a bit ... lifeless. I kept cranking it up until I was at the max, and it was only marginally better. Then I tried high gain and I finally had satisfaction. No idea how to explain it either—I just like it better this way.


----------



## tafens

starence said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Asgard 3 sounds better on high gain, even with headphones that don't need the additional power? To me it sounds a little dull and less dynamic on low. The only explanation I've heard for it is higher feedback on low gain, not sure if that fully explains it.



People have said this about the Magni3 as well, and I get the same feeling with the Lyr3. The difference is there and just like you describe. I thought on the Lyr3 that it could be the tube having to work harder and thus making the difference..? It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.

Perhaps @Jason Stoddard can offer an explanation as to what the difference is electrically between high and low gain on these amps, as it would be very interesting to know.
Unless it’s a trade secret of course..


----------



## ev666il

tafens said:


> It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.



I do too, but the chances of getting to exactly the same volume output by ear are close to zero. One of the two will be louder and our ears will perceive as better. However, does it really matter what the root cause is, versus whether our enjoyment is increased? (Though I, for one, can certainly relate to the curiosity.)


----------



## tafens

tafens said:


> It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.





ev666il said:


> I do too, but the chances of getting to exactly the same volume output by ear are close to zero. One of the two will be louder and our ears will perceive as better. However, does it really matter what the root cause is, versus whether our enjoyment is increased? (Though I, for one, can certainly relate to the curiosity.)



Of course it doesn’t matter really, as one wise man said, “whatever you do, enjoy the music” 

However, that said, it would be interesting to know if the difference perceived is really for real and if so, why that is.

For me, it is not as simple as to switch gain, adjust volume and say; oh high gain is better. I can’t really tell them apart that way. But, when listening on low gain for a while there is that feeling of that there is something missing that presents itself after a while. Switching to high gain makes it sound “right” again. This is regardless of volume. Turning up the volume on low gain doesn’t fix it, it only makes it louder, not more dynamic. I don’t know why, but it is there, and @starence described it very accurately as to how I also perceive it.


----------



## porchwizard

tafens said:


> People have said this about the Magni3 as well, and I get the same feeling with the Lyr3. The difference is there and just like you describe. I thought on the Lyr3 that it could be the tube having to work harder and thus making the difference..? It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.
> 
> Perhaps @Jason Stoddard can offer an explanation as to what the difference is electrically between high and low gain on these amps, as it would be very interesting to know.
> Unless it’s a trade secret of course..


Same with my Lyr3.  When I got it I switched the gain back and forth a few times and it was clear that it sounded better to me on high gain regardless of volume, so that's where it stays.


----------



## Clemmaster

It’s true for all Schiit Amps with gain switch.
And the reason is indeed lower feedback gain.
It measures worse but consistently sounds better.
I use high gain (Lyr 3) and high attenuation ( IEMatch on ultra) with my sensitive IEMs.


----------



## nerone

tafens said:


> People have said this about the Magni3 as well, and I get the same feeling with the Lyr3. The difference is there and just like you describe. I thought on the Lyr3 that it could be the tube having to work harder and thus making the difference..? It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.
> 
> Perhaps @Jason Stoddard can offer an explanation as to what the difference is electrically between high and low gain on these amps, as it would be very interesting to know.
> Unless it’s a trade secret of course..


I've read this many times about low vs high gain for different schiit products. I feel the same about Vali 2.
I guess the lower feedback has something to do with that. Maybe this is why a lot of people praises no overall feedback designs.


----------



## 486930

Anyone tried this with a pair of Nightowls? I’m using those while I save up for the Aeon 2 Closed. 

Also, anyone done a comparison with the Lyr 3 or the Cavalli CTH?

Thanks


----------



## greenarrow

There is no more the black version A3 on Schiit site when I check. Need a black version to blend with my system. Will the A3 comes with a power on light?


----------



## ev666il

There’s a led within the A3 that lights up when it’s on. When the room is dark, it will project dots onto the wall/ceiling though the ventilation holes in the chassis. On the outside, there is no led light.

Odd about the black chassis missing from the website. I inquired in the Schiit Happened thread. Other products (e.g. Bifrost 2, Jotunheim) still offer black as an option.


----------



## tincanear

Black for Asgard 3 is probably just temporarily out of stock.  If you're not in a hurry, then just wait for it to come back and jump on it (check the website daily, because its likely to move quickly with the upcoming holidays)


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Most likely black Asgard 3s are just out of stock. A quick email to orders@schiit.com will clear it up.


----------



## bequietjk

stulda said:


> G' day fellow people. I'm about to pull a trigger and purchase the Asgard 3. I will be pairing it with the Sennheiser HD660s. Currently, own AKG K712 Pro but the mini xlr connector in the headphones is like loose or something and the left headphone is going on and off depending how I move with the cable. I recently purchased a brand new cable as I hoped it would fix the issue but it's still there. I have been powering these off of the Asus Maximus IX Hero Alpha. My primary use is gaming, followed by the usual music listening and movie watching. They served me quite well, even though you might say that without a decent amp at least I couldn't hear their full potential. As was described before, its soundstage is really awesome, but somewhat lack more precise imaging.
> I am aware that HD660s don't have such a 'large' soundstage but if its imaging is better presented than the K712 Pro I'm sure I won't mind.
> 
> I would like you - the experienced folks - ask something:
> ...



Hold that thought!

Somewhere among the head-fi threads (most likely the AKG K712 Impressions thread) is a fix for an issue like that one you're having IIRC.  It's that the internal soldering of the drivers can come loose or even fully seperated and needs to be re-soldered.  

If you're a handy DIY kind of person I highly suggest looking into it!


----------



## Plautus001

porchwizard said:


> Same with my Lyr3.  When I got it I switched the gain back and forth a few times and it was clear that it sounded better to me on high gain regardless of volume, so that's where it stays.



I have to agree... with the headphones I have tried so far (T50RP nodded, Meze 99 Neo, NAD HP 50, and Nightowl) high gain sounds more immediate with better detail and control of the bass.

Overall I am enjoying my A3 more than the A1... the A3 seems to wake everything up.

On a side note, my Customer Service students were asking what a "user group" is and why its important.  I used this thread as an example saying "a user group is for the people who love and identify with your products and services... the users are often your best salespeople".

This thread and my existing Schiit sold me a black A3 and I could not be happier (except for the exchange rate and GST)


----------



## elitico

Anyone that can recommend a pair of closed back headphones that pair well with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card?

Budget around $250. Will only be used for listening to music.


----------



## KukoCL (Nov 6, 2019)

elitico said:


> Anyone that can recommend a pair of closed back headphones that pair well with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card?
> 
> Budget around $250. Will only be used for listening to music.



The most pleasing closed back headphones I ever had at not so expensive price, was the Momentum 2 (or HD1) headphones, not the wireless one, those have too much bass for the noise cancelation system.

Also I liked the M50X but the Momentums are more balanced and have better separation, and they don't sound too "closed back".


----------



## Shane D (Nov 6, 2019)

elitico said:


> Anyone that can recommend a pair of closed back headphones that pair well with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card?
> 
> Budget around $250. Will only be used for listening to music.



I have not heard the Asgard 3, but my favourite fun, closed back are the Meze 99 Classic's. Beautiful looking, sound great, very comfortable and take no power to drive. Sounds great out of my full system or my LG V30.
I "think" the Meze Neo's on Drop are pretty close but have plastic backs and are only $200.00.
They do have a bit of extra bass, which I like. My tastes are rock, some pop, blues and horn jazz.

Shane D


----------



## elitico

@KukoCL

Thanks, I will read up on them. 

@Shane D
Big thumbs up, those cans seem spot on. Fun headphones I like. I would have to get the original through (EU).


----------



## Shane D (Nov 6, 2019)

elitico said:


> @KukoCL
> 
> Thanks, I will read up on them.
> 
> ...



The list price for the Classics is $309 in the US. I paid $399.00, plus 15% tax in Canada. Worth every penny. These and my Grado GH2's are the only headphones that I will never sell.

It's weird that MassDrop has not done a Eurodrop on the Noir's yet.

I just remembered! Meze are Europen headphones. NO need to bother with North America at all.

https://mezeaudio.com/


Shane D


----------



## maheeinfy

elitico said:


> Anyone that can recommend a pair of closed back headphones that pair well with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card?
> 
> Budget around $250. Will only be used for listening to music.


Mod house argon mk3


----------



## cjc

Shane D said:


> I have never heard the Asgard 3
> I have not heard the Asgard 3, but my favourite fun, closed back are the Meze 99 Classic's. Beautiful looking, sound great, very comfortable and take no power to drive. Sounds great out of my full system or my LG V30.
> I "think" the Meze Neo's on Drop are pretty close but have plastic backs and are only $200.00.
> They do have a bit of extra bass, which I like. My tastes are rock, some pop, blues and horn jazz.
> ...


Using the Meze 99 Noir with my Asgard 2. Awesome closed back for around $200.


----------



## Shane D

cjc said:


> Using the Meze 99 Noir with my Asgard 2. Awesome closed back for around $200.



Do the Noir have wood or plastic cups?
Just curious.

Thanks.

Shane D


----------



## GearMe

Shane D said:


> Do the Noir have wood or plastic cups?
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-meze-99-noir-closed-back-headphones#overview 

CONSTRUCTION & ACCESSORIES
Built for the long haul, the 99 Noir—like the 99 Classics—uses no glue and very little plastic: just lots of walnut wood, metal, and screws. *The CNC-carved walnut ear cups are fitted with memory foam ear pads wrapped in soft PU leather. *And the “99” in the headphone’s name? It’s a reference to the cups’ size: 99 millimeters tall. The stamped manganese spring steel headband is self-adjusting for even pressure distribution and easy on and off. While the two cables in the original kit measured 10 feet and 4 feet, we opted for a detachable 6-foot cable: deemed by the community to be not too long, not too short, but just right. It’s still equipped with a microphone and remote for taking calls and controlling tracks. You’ll also get a plug adapter and a woven nylon carrying case.


----------



## Shane D

GearMe said:


> https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-meze-99-noir-closed-back-headphones#overview
> 
> CONSTRUCTION & ACCESSORIES
> Built for the long haul, the 99 Noir—like the 99 Classics—uses no glue and very little plastic: just lots of walnut wood, metal, and screws. *The CNC-carved walnut ear cups are fitted with memory foam ear pads wrapped in soft PU leather. *And the “99” in the headphone’s name? It’s a reference to the cups’ size: 99 millimeters tall. The stamped manganese spring steel headband is self-adjusting for even pressure distribution and easy on and off. While the two cables in the original kit measured 10 feet and 4 feet, we opted for a detachable 6-foot cable: deemed by the community to be not too long, not too short, but just right. It’s still equipped with a microphone and remote for taking calls and controlling tracks. You’ll also get a plug adapter and a woven nylon carrying case.



Thanks for the clarification. I guess I was confusing it with the Neo.

Shane D


----------



## GearMe

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I guess I was confusing it with the Neo.
> 
> Shane D



Sure...seems like a solid value based on reviews; like the color scheme as well.


----------



## Shane D

GearMe said:


> Sure...seems like a solid value based on reviews; like the color scheme as well.



It certainly does. I prefer my Walnut/Gold, but that is a nice price.
If I was buying now...

Shane D


----------



## gwitzel

I have a question: I would like to buy a proper setup for my girlfriend for her office. I just have ordered the Asgard 3 MB. The headphone requirement is closed or semi-closed. So I bought the Beyer DT770 Pro, but we are thinking about getting he DT880 for comparison and sending back the one we like less. My question: would you recommend the 250 or the 600 Ohm version of the 880 together with the Asgard 3 MB?

The music will be rather classical-jazz with occasional diversions into other genres.

Our preferences: we own Gumby, Yggy, and Modi delta-sigma, and have owned Lyr2 and Modi 2 uber + Magni 2. I have heard Vali 2 + Modi MB, Mjolnir 2, and Jotunheim + Bifrost MB.
The combinations that we remember most favorably were Gumby + Mjolnir 2, and Vali + Modi MB. Obviously these combos sound very differently, but both sounded natural with smooth treble. I did not like the Lyr 2, which had some strange treble, somehow disconnected from the rest and with some glare. The Jotunheim seemed very impressive, but again had a touch of harshness. The go to headphones for these comparisons were Sennheisers. We both like the HD 600, but we felt we would like to try some Beyers for a change.

Some recommendations would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## PioBeer

Always 600 ohm if you got the juice! (Which Asgard 3 does)


----------



## squishware

The 600 OHM Beyers were my only cans for years with my LaFigaro 332C. Serious Synergy there. I got the Asgard 3 and they were comparatively running a little bright for me. I purchased the Dekoni Hybrid pads for them and it is a very nice pairing indeed. Plenty of power for the 600 OHMs in the Asgard 3.


----------



## airwhale

PioBeer said:


> Always 600 ohm if you got the juice! (Which Asgard 3 does)



Is this a general recommendation for higher ohm cans, or is it specifically relevant for the Beyer Dynamics? I am still not understanding the main sonic advantages to hard-to-drive equipment.


----------



## gwitzel

PioBeer said:


> Always 600 ohm if you got the juice! (Which Asgard 3 does)



This was my impression too. Thank you for chiming in, I have ordered the 600 ohm version.



squishware said:


> The 600 OHM Beyers were my only cans for years with my LaFigaro 332C. Serious Synergy there. I got the Asgard 3 and they were comparatively running a little bright for me. I purchased the Dekoni Hybrid pads for them and it is a very nice pairing indeed. Plenty of power for the 600 OHMs in the Asgard 3.



Great to hear from someone who owns the combination. I was afraid that it would sound too bright, in comparison to the HD600 the DT770Pro does sound bright. I am curious how they are when properly amped. Good to know that pads can be a remedy.

I will let you all know what I think as soon as we have the Asgard 3 and both headphones. Thank you!


----------



## ColdsnapBry

I'm shopping for a desktop setup for myself and was considering the Asgard 3. I still don't fully understand what I'm loosing out on by the lack of the XLR plug. I was planning on getting the Sennheiser's 6 series, maybe the 660 s. Should I go up to a Jotunheim so I get the XLR balance plug for the Sennheisers?


----------



## ScubaMan2017

tafens said:


> People have said this about the Magni3 as well, and I get the same feeling with the Lyr3. The difference is there and just like you describe. I thought on the Lyr3 that it could be the tube having to work harder and thus making the difference..? It is of course well known that difference in volume can fool the ears, but running in high gain I adjust the volume down accordingly.
> 
> Perhaps @Jason Stoddard can offer an explanation as to what the difference is electrically between high and low gain on these amps, as it would be very interesting to know.
> Unless it’s a trade secret of course..


I contacted customer support about the mysterious GAIN switch. One explanation I received was that it allows me to adjust the volume with more precision with some headphones (I'm very lucky with my current set up. There's absolutely no background hiss piped into my ears). I end up switching the GAIN switch high/low to get the most pleasant effect for my tinnitus-ravaged ears. I also switch GAIN when I swap out different headphones (my closed-Sonys... my open Senheissers... my [hopefully purchasing-in-the-future] planar magnetics). My Magni3 & Vali2 gain switches have the most dramatic effect. The Valhalla 2?... surprisingly, I perceive less of an effect with my ears.
...that's my extremely qualitative explanation for the GAIN switch.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

elitico said:


> Anyone that can recommend a pair of closed back headphones that pair well with the Asgard 3 with Multibit card?
> 
> Budget around $250. Will only be used for listening to music.


They're ugly, however, would you consider a Sony MDR-7506? ... it might also be classified as a Sony MDR-ZX700 ... or even the MDR-V6 ... Take a look at page 7 of the attached HeadFi buying guide. Happy shopping, eh!


----------



## ScubaMan2017

ColdsnapBry said:


> I'm shopping for a desktop setup for myself and was considering the Asgard 3. I still don't fully understand what I'm loosing out on by the lack of the XLR plug. I was planning on getting the Sennheiser's 6 series, maybe the 660 s. Should I go up to a Jotunheim so I get the XLR balance plug for the Sennheisers?


_I think the balanced XLR outputs would be lost on me_. As I understand it: XLR cables & XLR input/output (I/O) ports were appropriate for long cable runs... or for environments with a lot of electromagnetic interference.
BTW - my vote for the Sennheisser 6... series. The HD650 or HD600 are fantastic headphones. As long as you don't mind the open-back (and have a reasonably quiet listening environment), they're easy to drive and are very comfortable! They're well-built too!

I doubt you'll regret the Asgard 3 purchase. I own the Magni3/Modi-Multibit/EITR stack. The Asgard 3 has a much more pleasurable (?!) volume knob (_I ended up replacing the tiny smooth knobs on my Magni 3 and Vali 2 headphone-amps [for my Wreck-It-Ralph sized hands]_).


----------



## ColdsnapBry

ScubaMan2017 said:


> _I think the balanced XLR outputs would be lost on me_. As I understand it: XLR cables & XLR input/output (I/O) ports were appropriate for long cable runs... or for environments with a lot of electromagnetic interference.
> BTW - my vote for the Sennheisser 6... series. The HD650 or HD600 are fantastic headphones. As long as you don't mind the open-back (and have a reasonably quiet listening environment), they're easy to drive and are very comfortable! They're well-built too!
> 
> I doubt you'll regret the Asgard 3 purchase. I own the Magni3/Modi-Multibit/EITR stack. The Asgard 3 has a much more pleasurable (?!) volume knob (_I ended up replacing the tiny smooth knobs on my Magni 3 and Vali 2 headphone-amps [for my Wreck-It-Ralph sized hands]_).



Thanks! I ended up getting the HD 6XX along with the Asgard 3. I was hoping to get the newly designed HD 600, but they are not available in the country I am in and the price on the HD 6XX was just too good to pass up. I've got a friend with similar musical taste and he loves his HD 6XX, so i think I'll be happy with them. This should be a decent upgrade from my mp3 player and Koss Porta pros I purchased almost a year ago to upgrade from my usual streaming mp3s and stock earbuds.


----------



## tafens

ColdsnapBry said:


> Thanks! I ended up getting the HD 6XX along with the Asgard 3. I was hoping to get the newly designed HD 600, but they are not available in the country I am in and the price on the HD 6XX was just too good to pass up. I've got a friend with similar musical taste and he loves his HD 6XX, so i think I'll be happy with them. This should be a decent upgrade from my mp3 player and Koss Porta pros I purchased almost a year ago to upgrade from my usual streaming mp3s and stock earbuds.



It most definitely will be 

I also have Porta Pros, and vs a properly driven HD6XX (which the Asgard3 will handle easily) the difference is.. very noticeable (to put it mildly).


----------



## senorx12562

tafens said:


> It most definitely will be
> 
> I also have Porta Pros, and vs a properly driven HD6XX (which the Asgard3 will handle easily) the difference is.. very noticeable (to put it mildly).


I love my porta pros for what they are, but they make the top-end of my hd6xx sound like focals by comparison.


----------



## KukoCL

ColdsnapBry said:


> I'm shopping for a desktop setup for myself and was considering the Asgard 3. I still don't fully understand what I'm loosing out on by the lack of the XLR plug. I was planning on getting the Sennheiser's 6 series, maybe the 660 s. Should I go up to a Jotunheim so I get the XLR balance plug for the Sennheisers?


I had the HD6XX (HD650 from Drop) and now HD660S using the asgard 3 with MB card. The HD660S is a big improvement in every aspect over the HD650 i had, IMHO.


----------



## KukoCL

I want to ask something here that worried me a little yesterday.
We had an ambient temperature of 38°C, damn hot, and my Asgard 3 with MB card was running VERY hot, even i couldn't put my hand on the upper part of the chassis which was the coolest area, more than 5 or 7 seconds.

Could this working temp damage the DAC/Amp combo?


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Haha, well looking forward to putting the Porta Pros aside for a bit and listening to the upgraded sound


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Ah, one last question. How bright is the light inside the Asgard 3? Mine will be next to my bed, I suppose I can open the case and just stick a small piece of electrical tape on top of it?


----------



## KukoCL

ColdsnapBry said:


> Ah, one last question. How bright is the light inside the Asgard 3? Mine will be next to my bed, I suppose I can open the case and just stick a small piece of electrical tape on top of it?


If you are in absolute darkness, you can see the holes projected on your ceiling. It's not a strong light, even if you are in a angle where you can see if directly, it's not annoying.


----------



## elitico (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm trying out the Asgard 3 with MB now. I guess that it has been playing straight for 24 hours now.

Is any more improvements to be expected after further burn-in time?

I did notice that finding the correct phase had a noticeable impact on the sound though.

But I do not know if my AKG K712 is a good fit.

Has anyone BTW been playing around with different power cords?


----------



## KukoCL

elitico said:


> I'm trying out the Asgard 3 with MB now. I guess that it has been playing straight for 24 hours now.
> 
> Is any more improvements to be expected after further burn-in time?
> 
> ...


I think the headphones you put in there is up to your likings, This DAC/Amp combo is very transparent on it's sound with a little bit of an analog touch, also the multibit card puts a slightly V shaped sound, so any headphones you throw at it will sound good and fun. I would not mind in finding an special sinergy between this amp and headphones. But, just my thoughts.

I did notice some improvement in the dynamics after some hours, but not anymore after that. Maybe I just didn't pay attention.


----------



## elitico (Nov 12, 2019)

@KukoCL

I'm not disliking the Asgard. It is as you say, all about synergy. I liked the K712 with more analytical stuff. But their mids is special and the the base is it's weak point according to me. The A3 with MB does not seem to do them any favors.

I think that headphones with a more neutral sound-signature maybe is a better fit.

What have you been using?


----------



## ev666il

elitico said:


> I did notice that finding the correct phase had a noticeable impact on the sound though.



What improvements did you find with this in particular?

I checked the whole chain with a tester screwdriver to ensure it was hooked up correctly but I couldn’t hear a difference afterward. Tidied up my cabling quite a bit while I was at it, though.


----------



## elitico

ev666il said:


> What improvements did you find with this in particular?
> 
> I checked the whole chain with a tester screwdriver to ensure it was hooked up correctly but I couldn’t hear a difference afterward. Tidied up my cabling quite a bit while I was at it, though.



It was not a big difference but noticable to me. I often tend to hear when not correct. It sounded a little bit off in the begining. Did not compare that carefully, but when corrected the musical flow and timing seemed a bit improved. 

It can somtimes make a big difference.


----------



## airwhale

elitico said:


> But I do not know if my AKG K712 is a good fit.



I am using the AKG Q701, and I did hear significant improvements in the bass especially, and just overall more precise. 

Not the same pair of cans, I know, but according to comparisons, these are often regarded as being very similar.


----------



## elitico

@airwhale 

Interesting, I had the original K701 and find them (from memory) quite different. But I did maybe not power them probebly. 

I'm not sure if understand. After what did you hear significant improvements (changing phase, burn-in, buying the A3)?


----------



## airwhale

elitico said:


> @airwhale
> 
> After what did you hear significant improvements (changing phase, burn-in, buying the A3)?



Ah, sorry for being incomplete. This was after *buying the A3*, coming from less powerful and portable dac/amp combos. The amp in the A3 really brought my Q701 to life in a way I never heard before.


----------



## ev666il

So, question for those who have heard both the Asgard 3 and the Jotunheim—which of the two is the better match for the Bifrost 2 in your opinion?


----------



## ScubaMan2017 (Nov 13, 2019)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Thanks! I ended up getting the HD 6XX along with the Asgard 3. I was hoping to get the newly designed HD 600, but they are not available in the country I am in and the price on the HD 6XX was just too good to pass up. I've got a friend with similar musical taste and he loves his HD 6XX, so i think I'll be happy with them. This should be a decent upgrade from my mp3 player and Koss Porta pros I purchased almost a year ago to upgrade from my usual streaming mp3s and stock earbuds.


I'm pleased with my HD650 clones (i.e., Drop's HD6XX offering). So, with my Sony MDR7510, I have all the headphone I need. The Fulla2 that's sitting in my office feeds an older HD515 and I like it. _*Yep, I have all the 'phone that I need.... ... ... ... Now, what I want... that's another story*_. 



KukoCL said:


> I had the HD6XX (HD650 from Drop) and now HD660S using the asgard 3 with MB card. The HD660S is a big improvement in every aspect over the HD650 i had, IMHO.


Weird. When Tyl (?) was still part of Inner-Fidelity, he was dissapointed with the HD660S. I might be screwing up my models. _See this link_.


KukoCL said:


> I want to ask something here that worried me a little yesterday.
> We had an ambient temperature of 38°C, damn hot, and my Asgard 3 with MB card was running VERY hot, even i couldn't put my hand on the upper part of the chassis which was the coolest area, more than 5 or 7 seconds....{{{snip}}}}}....Could this working temp damage the DAC/Amp combo?


If I have one criticism about the Schiit line of gear, is their unnerving operating temperatures. I had it hammered into my Intel-PC skull that heat = bad for electronics. Cooling fins! Active cooling! @Jason Stoddard and @Baldr _have assured us Nervous-Nellies that the chassis acts like a heat sink. And that the components are rated for WARM operating environments. As long as I keep the exhaust holes clear, conductive cooling will keep the gear safely operating._ No magic blue smoke! See FAQ link, questions #14-16.


ColdsnapBry said:


> Ah, one last question. How bright is the light inside the Asgard 3? Mine will be next to my bed, I suppose I can open the case and just stick a small piece of electrical tape on top of it?


The white LED lamps on my gear blaze outward. Mind you, I like the incandescent glow of my Vali & Valhalla tubes. _I'd be uncomfortable removing the case and sticking electricians tape on bulbs_ (I'd also want to keep both the side & top cooling ports open).  I'm a safety-fer-all high school science teacher, so that's my bias.


ev666il said:


> So, question for those who have heard both the Asgard 3 and the Jotunheim—which of the two is the better match for the Bifrost 2 in your opinion?


I remember @jude commenting on a YouTube video about how Schiit having no issues offering gear that competes against each other (link here). Before Schiit monkeyed around with the Bifrost (and added XLR outputs), I'd suspect the Asgard-Bifrost pairing would be ideal. I don't need the balanced-cabling-option (no excessively long cable runs; low EMI environment... [no hairdryers, table-saws, nor milkshake blenders whining in the background]). The Asgard 3's cheaper than the Jotunheim, no? Unless you're planning ahead for balanced cabling, I wonder if it'd be better to stick with the A3-Bifrost pairing? Meh, Just my 2 cents...


----------



## KukoCL (Nov 13, 2019)

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Weird. When Tyl (?) was still part of Inner-Fidelity, he was dissapointed with the HD660S. I might be screwing up my models. _See this link_.


I know that review. But just one guy disliking them, doesn't mean others can't. Just see the HD660S impressions thread.

I had the HD650 and HD660S at the same time, and I just could not move back to the HD650 because they sounded so lifeless to me. But as I said, it's just my opinion, like the one from the guy in the review you mention.

And thanks for the answer about the Asgard's temperature, it was concerning me a bit as I never had electronic equipment running so hot, so I even put a USB fan behind the amp to cool it and it worked, lol. But of course, putting more electromagnetic interference near the amp is not what I want.


----------



## elitico

Ok, I can confirm that a better power cord is worth a try with the A3. I haven't fully got used to MB card though. It sounds a bit different from DAC:s I've tried in the past. Thinking that I maybe should have gone for the DS DAC instead (but haven't heard that one...).


----------



## HifiRED

I picked up the A3 with the MB DAC and I'll admit that it's my first step into this level of audio gear (exciting). I read in the manual that you can just keep it running and don't need to switch it off. Is this recommended or just a perk? I'm pairing it with my Sennheiser 58X Jubilees, Philips Fidelio X2, and my B&W P7. Is there anything I should be doing to maximize the sound quality, i.e. burn in with certain noise? Lastly for those running a USB connection to a computer is the general rule of thumb the shorter the cable the better?


----------



## KukoCL

HifiRED said:


> I picked up the A3 with the MB DAC and I'll admit that it's my first step into this level of audio gear (exciting). I read in the manual that you can just keep it running and don't need to switch it off. Is this recommended or just a perk? I'm pairing it with my Sennheiser 58X Jubilees, Philips Fidelio X2, and my B&W P7. Is there anything I should be doing to maximize the sound quality, i.e. burn in with certain noise? Lastly for those running a USB connection to a computer is the general rule of thumb the shorter the cable the better?



The USB sends data. The length and cable quality doesn't affect the digital data sent from the computer to the DAC.


----------



## bequietjk

In my humble opinion and experience, I believe the traditional black AC/IEC style power cords that come with most electronics could be swapped and improved on with cables using better copper conductors, wire gauge comes to play, and connectors.  Again, this is just my opinion but even if it doesn't yield better results to your ears sonically, you can at least have a cable you're proud of and is more robust and aesthetically pleasing


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## elitico

sehnsucht said:


> You don't need to burn it in - it's like a laptop.  You don't burn in a laptop, do you?   Different power cords?  No - the one it was supplied with works fine. What sort of difference were you expecting?



Talking from experience or is it just something you have read or a feeling you have? I think that most people who have tried enough stuff would not disregard burn-in. Sometimes it makes a massive impact, sometimes the change is only marginal. And yeah power cords can make a big difference, but it is up to you if it is worth the cost. I would really suggest that you borrow a couple of cables and find out for yourself.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## elitico

No reason in turning this tread into a burn-in och cable debate tread. It is your choice to be all against it and not willing to try. But there is clearly other opinions out there to. My view is that there is no loss in trying.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## KukoCL (Nov 14, 2019)

sehnsucht said:


> I've been using computers for 40 years and I've never once heard anyone suggest they get better after you'd used them for a bit.  Solid state amps are made of the same stuff. Why would they act any different?   Show me a sensibly-run study which demonstrates an improvement in sound.
> 
> Re: cables - no I won't be wasting my time with that.  There's like miles of cabling from the generator to your amp but the last metre or two makes a difference?  Even in theory, why would that be possible?  It just doesn't make any sense.   Do you have a study for this too?     The fact you think I can "find out for myself"  (unless you're suggesting I get two identical systems which differ only by the mains cable and get someone else to switch between them without me knowing which is which, and doing this many times to get some figures) demonstrates that you're unfamiliar with the placebo effect; if you think a magic cable sounds better it WILL sound better.


This is exactly what I think.

In other hand, changing your cable from the place the analog signal is created (the DAC/Amp) to your headphones is a different story. And even with that, a decent OFC cable like the ones supplied with most decent headphones brands should be enough to get the best of them, and that's why I don't mind the Asgard 3 not having balanced output.

Same with my USB $7 dollars cable. It sends the digital data, period. I can't hear any background noise on this Amp, it's dead silent to me.


----------



## elitico (Nov 14, 2019)

sehnsucht said:


> I don't know what a "burn-in och cable debate tread" is.  I'm here to learn (and I keep an eye on Asgard 3 threads because I just bought one).   Opinions don't enter into it when it's something which - were it to exist could be measured. It's a bit like homeopathy.  It doesn't matter whether you're "against it" or have "other opinions". It just doesn't work. The science doesn't support it in terms of how it might work, and there's no data that shows that it's any better than a placebo either.  Burn-in, directional cables etc - it's just not true.  Or do you think your laptop gets faster and more accurate once you've used Microsoft Word for a few weeks?    There's a lot of great info on this site, but there's also a lot of woo which is a shame as it makes it a lot harder to take people's opinions at face value.



Like i already stated, I do not want to have a argumentation with you. I've seen the same arguments and rhetoric in many threads before. It is pointless for me to say anything more about it. If you want to learn and find out for yourself, all I can say it give it a try. Many have changed opinions after actually trying it. And if you don't find any difference, all good to you. Then you can spend more money on records instead.


----------



## KukoCL (Nov 14, 2019)

Someone said here that uses an EQ software with the Asgard for his Focal cans, can't remember the name of the software but when i checked it, it had an EQ and other virtualization stuff like Razer virtual surround, Creative CMSS and others.

Does anyone know it?


----------



## ev666il

That was me—the software is HeSuVi, an interface for Equalizer APO. If you’re on Windows 10, you could use it to get virtual surround from Netflix as well (think there’s a YouTube video about it.)

Virtual surround/HRTF should work well with games as well—especially older ones that used to support hardware HRTF.


----------



## KukoCL

ev666il said:


> That was me—the software is HeSuVi, an interface for Equalizer APO. If you’re on Windows 10, you could use it to get virtual surround from Netflix as well (think there’s a YouTube video about it.)
> 
> Virtual surround/HRTF should work well with games as well—especially older ones that used to support hardware HRTF.



Thank you! UwU


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## nerone

sehnsucht said:


> I don't know what a "burn-in och cable debate tread" is.  I'm here to learn (and I keep an eye on Asgard 3 threads because I just bought one).   Opinions don't enter into it when it's something which - were it to exist could be measured. It's a bit like homeopathy.  It doesn't matter whether you're "against it" or have "other opinions". It just doesn't work. The science doesn't support it in terms of how it might work, and there's no data that shows that it's any better than a placebo either.  Burn-in, directional cables etc - it's just not true.  Or do you think your laptop gets faster and more accurate once you've used Microsoft Word for a few weeks?    There's a lot of great info on this site, but there's also a lot of woo which is a shame as it makes it a lot harder to take people's opinions at face value.


Dogs are able to listen to audio frequencies you don't, does it mean the dog hearing is not true? Just because you don't believe something or you are not capable of experiencing it does't mean it's not true.
Engines need break in period to output it's full power. But they are another thing entirely, as does computers are to audio equipment. Comparing both is apples to oranges.
I don't hear differences in cables, or, not so far, at least. But I can't say others are telling lies, they may be better than me at hearing, as I'm better that others at tasting or smelling. We are not all made equal.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## KukoCL

sehnsucht said:


> Can't speak for that headphone/software but I find that with the asgard 3 and the hd660s i benefit from a very slight boost to some of the higher frequencies.  It's not as bright as the hd595 headphones I've had for over 10 years.  I read a fair bit about the amp/dac and the headphones before I bought them and as you might imagine I read just about every flavour of nonsense; the amp is warm/clinical, the headphones are bright/dark/veiled.  It seems there's a description for everyone! I did briefly try the headphones with different sources but in the end I bought them to use exclusively with the amp being driven from a raspberry pia via usb so I don't care how they sound elsewhere.  I'm interested to know how other's are tweaking the sound of their hd660s/asgard 3 (how as in both "what are you doing with the eq" and "how are you applying the eq"). I'm listening via kodi, and the pulseaudio equalizer.


I have the same Headphones and the Asgard 3 with MB card, but I'm not using any EQ for now.

I would not bump the higher frequencies as I find them just perfect with these cans and the A3. My creative PC card is a bit brighter and it causes me fatigue after 20 or more minutes using it.

I'd like to try giving it a bit of more warmness if I don't lose much details for certain music genres, so I don't know if we can agree with the EQ thing as I seem to be more sensitive to higher frequencies.


----------



## ev666il

EQ-wise, I'm using the AutoEQ preset for my cans to align them to the Harman Target Curve and I'm enjoying that a lot.

Appreciate not everyone's going to like the Harman Target Curve (although it seems to draw the appreciation of most), but it sounds very pleasant to me—more so than my cans do when not EQ'd. It's free of charge and easy to try, so I would certainly recommend it at least as a starting point.


----------



## moriez

sehnsucht said:


> Trust your own ears. What you can hear you can hear.  But be aware that you hear what you want to hear. You can't just "try for yourself" without rigging up a proper test to rule out expectation.



This is what it comes down to. Always. Point made and taken.

People may not be too receptive because like elitico is saying that subject is ''here we go again'' with a tendency to go from off-topic to nowhere. You might want to check out the Sound Science sub forum.


----------



## KukoCL

ev666il said:


> EQ-wise, I'm using the AutoEQ preset for my cans to align them to the Harman Target Curve and I'm enjoying that a lot.
> 
> Appreciate not everyone's going to like the Harman Target Curve (although it seems to draw the appreciation of most), but it sounds very pleasant to me—more so than my cans do when not EQ'd. It's free of charge and easy to try, so I would certainly recommend it at least as a starting point.


Is this one?, Is costs $50 bucks:
https://abletunes.com/product/plugins/eq-wise/


----------



## ev666il

Ahah, I had no idea a plugin called EQ-wise existed—by "EQ-wise" I meant "in terms of EQ" 

As mentioned, I'm using HeSuVi to apply EQ. The presets from AutoEQ can be found here, alongside a readme with instructions on how to make them work.


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## ev666il

But how can we tell whether an amp is neutral and, if not, in which direction it is skewed? I don't trust my own ears that much (but I'm like that: I always need some external, objective standard to adhere to for my peace of mind.)


----------



## sehnsucht (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Jason Stoddard

sehnsucht said:


> We can't properly, without measurements, and i've not seen any for the asgard 3.  For now i'll see what the headphone eq sounds like (comparing with my hd595 and wh ch700n using entirely different sources so i can switch between them quickly) and then "season to taste" ! Not very scientific, I admit.



Actually, there are measurements up on our site, on the Specs page: https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/Schiit Amp APx555 Standard Test Suite_ Asgard 3.pdf 

Here's the problem: by measurements, every amp is neutral. There will literally be no significant frequency response variations in any modern amplifier (though tube amps with higher output impedances may interact with drivers that have varying impedance, causing frequency response variations.) Also, most amps will perform significantly better than the transducer they are connected to in terms of THD—Audeze quotes 0.1%, 0r -60dB, and the KEF LS50s are -48dB from 170 Hz-20Khz (which is very good for a loudspeaker). Which means that you should always choose your preferred transducer first, then consider amps/DACs/etc.


----------



## Shane D

Have any of the folks using EQ programs tried the Schiit Loki? I realize that it is not as technical or detailed as the various programs or a 16 band EQ, but I think it is awesome. In my experience it can improve any headphone.
Depending on the headphone, I add a bit of bass kick, bring out that midrange more or dial back some of that treble.

I am currently sitting on several pieces as I narrow my choices. But I can envision a final set up with:
ZX300 to SMSL SU-8 to

Top shelf = Vali 2 (will be upgraded to Lyr 3 in the near future)

Middle shelf = Loki feeding SP200, which is on its way. Neutral THX amp totally shaped by the Loki. Burson Fun-Classic will need to go away.

Split SE cables feeding both the above.

Bottom shelf = Cavalli LCX fed via XLR. With this the Liquid Spark will go away.

I think that will give me the best of all worlds.

Shane D


----------



## nerone

sehnsucht said:


> Dogs can't hear noises which aren't there.   I'm not talking about belief, but about physics.  Physics is not subject to opinion.  If burn in does improve cable quality then you can measure this improvement, yes?  So...do you have some measurements for me?  All I see is people typing "cables sound better once you've burned them in".  That's just typing, though.
> 
> You mentioning engines is comparing apples to oranges.  Solid state Amps are made of the same components as laptops, and the components are not subject to burn in.  Transistors, capacitors, resistors, wire, leds, switches, diodes.  Which of these are measurably better after a few tens or hundreds of hours?  I must have be reading different manafacturer datasheets to you.
> 
> ...


Computers and amplifiers are made of the same components, but achieve completely different results. The same can be said about other things, like cables, their construction may interfere with the power signal. Keep in mind that the 60hz on your outlet isn't pure, there is some ripple that may interact differently with cable capacitance, inductance, etc.
If we assume humanity knows everything there is to be known and we are capable to measure everything there is to be measured, than I'd agree with you, I just don't think we are there yet. Just remember that antimatter was theorized in 1928, way before humanity was able to see or measure it in 2008 when it was first observed.


----------



## KukoCL

nerone said:


> Computers and amplifiers are made of the same components, but achieve completely different results. The same can be said about other things, like cables, their construction may interfere with the power signal. Keep in mind that the 60hz on your outlet isn't pure, there is some ripple that may interact differently with cable capacitance, inductance, etc.
> If we assume humanity knows everything there is to be known and we are capable to measure everything there is to be measured, than I'd agree with you, I just don't think we are there yet. Just remember that antimatter was theorized in 1928, way before humanity was able to see or measure it in 2008 when it was first observed.


You are suggesting that you can perceive sounds that our actual technology doesn't. The human hearing range is WAY below the measurements we can take, just look at the very same files Jason uploaded some posts before with the A3 measurements. 

Proving that an amp and cables can improve with burn in, it's as easy to take measurements before and after the burn in. But where are those?


----------



## nerone

KukoCL said:


> You are suggesting that you can perceive sounds that our actual technology doesn't. The human hearing range is WAY below the measurements we can take, just look at the very same files Jason uploaded some posts before with the A3 measurements.
> 
> Proving that an amp and cables can improve with burn in, it's as easy to take measurements before and after the burn in. But where are those?


I'm suggesting that maybe we can hear things that can't be measured. Or maybe we are not measuring all things that matter to our hearing system, which includes our brain. Or are you suggesting that we are already able to measure everything that is to be measured?
But my actual point is that I can't dismiss what others perceive just because I don't or because the equipment we have doesn't show differences, as electronic equipment measure what they were designed to measure, nothing else.


----------



## Clemmaster

nerone said:


> I'm suggesting that maybe we can hear things that can't be measured. Or maybe we are not measuring all things that matter to our hearing system, which includes our brain. Or are you suggesting that we are already able to measure everything that is to be measured?
> But my actual point is that I can't dismiss what others perceive just because I don't or because the equipment we have doesn't show differences, as electronic equipment measure what they were designed to measure, nothing else.


Very well said.
Music is dynamic. 99% of the measurements are steady state, frequency magnitude ones. They usually completely omit the phase component.
In other words: they only show half of a fraction of the story...


----------



## elitico

Aristoteles once wrote: ”The more you know, the more you realize you don’t know.”

This is very true here. If you know how actual science research works, you would know that a lot of scientific papers and articles are based on former studies and often just come up with the same conclusions. Then we have all the lacking ways of collecting and analyzing data. Many studies can´t therefore say much about anything. People still sadly tend to use the result to generalize over something much bigger. 

Good science takes time and often cost a lot of money. I have spent many years at the university and some of my best friends do noting else than science research. The lacking of funds and quality research is a big problem. This whole thing with ”if you can’t measure it it does not exist”, is therefor very questionable.  Like someone already stated, we maybe just lack the knowledge to measure the differences. Good scientist have an open mind and are willing to think outside the box. Sure there are scientist that maybe have worked with one theory their whole life and never will change their mind, even when proven wrong. But that is just sad, it happens quite often though...


----------



## KukoCL (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll leave this here.. *slowly walks out*

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance

I'll leave the interpretation for you guys, and I'll not comment again back not for lack of interest, indeed it's a very cool conversation and I'm not trying to offend anyone, but it's not the topic of this thread.


----------



## Odin412

Jason Stoddard said:


> Here's the problem: by measurements, every amp is neutral.



Very true - and yet they sound different. We are clearly not measuring all the things that we can hear.


----------



## tafens

While I can hear differences between my DACs, amps, tubes, and headphones, I haven’t tried to hear differences between cables, and I think I would find it difficult to do so. But I acknowledge that some people can hear differences, and perhaps, in some cases, even with ease.

If one can hear a difference, should it be measurable? Yes it should.
Our ears, in a way, are also instruments measuring the sound and gives the measurement to the brain for interpretation. If the ears can measure it, must be possible to measure by other means.

So, if it’s measurable, can we measure it? Now this is the tough one. We should be able to, but only if we are measuring the right thing, and with enough resolution. The problem is that we could be looking at the wrong thing, or not measure it accurately enough, or maybe the tech to measure it just isn’t available yet.

What I’m trying to say is that I think it’s a bit more complicated than just throwing a frequency plot or some other measurement in someone’s face saying “I can’t see it, so you can’t hear it”.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

HifiRED said:


> I picked up the A3 with the MB DAC and I'll admit that it's my first step into this level of audio gear (exciting). I read in the manual that you can just keep it running and don't need to switch it off. Is this recommended or just a perk? I'm pairing it with my Sennheiser 58X Jubilees, Philips Fidelio X2, and my B&W P7. Is there anything I should be doing to maximize the sound quality, i.e. burn in with certain noise? Lastly for those running a USB connection to a computer is the general rule of thumb the shorter the cable the better?


Congratulations on the new gear, @HifiRED ! My gut tells me that other than "using" more electrical power (kW-h), no issues on the electronics. There are some users who swear the solid-state electronics sound better after being on for hours at a time. _Me? I can't tell the difference_. I have 2 tube headphone amplifiers that I turn off after 1-2h of inactivity (I want my vacuum tubes to last a long time before seeking out replacements).

I notice Schiit gear's _*very forgiving*_ with USB cables and length. I have Schiit's USB-to-SPIDIF converter/reclocker (EITR). Honestly, I can't detect a difference in sound quality. I run an ~1.5-2 metre USB cable from my Chromebook to my listening nook w/o any degraditation issues. For me? The only time I had gross pops, pings, and dropouts was before I upgraded my source (my Lenovo T400 was an ugly-ad-hoc streamer). Acer Chromebook 13? Happy, happy.


----------



## 441879

nerone said:


> I've read this many times about low vs high gain for different schiit products. I feel the same about Vali 2.
> I guess the lower feedback has something to do with that. Maybe this is why a lot of people praises no overall feedback designs.



I must be the exception to the rule. I like the low gain setting with my phones, all of which are moderate impedance.


----------



## 441879

gwitzel said:


> I have a question: I would like to buy a proper setup for my girlfriend for her office. I just have ordered the Asgard 3 MB. The headphone requirement is closed or semi-closed. So I bought the Beyer DT770 Pro, but we are thinking about getting he DT880 for comparison and sending back the one we like less. My question: would you recommend the 250 or the 600 Ohm version of the 880 together with the Asgard 3 MB?
> 
> The music will be rather classical-jazz with occasional diversions into other genres.
> 
> ...



The Lyr 3 is a very different animal from the Lyr 2. I wouldn’t exclude it out of hand. Re impedance: I don’t know if it matters that much with the A3- you should have all the power necessary for whatever. That said, if you think you might want to get an OTL amp in  the future, impedance is your friend and I’d go 600 ohm.


----------



## gwitzel

will f said:


> The Lyr 3 is a very different animal from the Lyr 2. I wouldn’t exclude it out of hand. Re impedance: I don’t know if it matters that much with the A3- you should have all the power necessary for whatever. That said, if you think you might want to get an OTL amp in  the future, impedance is your friend and I’d go at least 300 ohm.



Thank you, your point with the OTL amp in the future is very good. We also have a Crack amp here, so it makes sense to buy a compatible version of the 880.

The DT880 600 ohm has arrived in the meantime, and it is indeed a very nice headphone. Much nicer for my taste than the 770. The A3 has not arrived yet. Right now I am running them with the Brocksieper Earmax and a basic Modi, a very nice setup.

I am curious about the Lyr 3, but this amp is a bit over budged right now.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Is high gain the way to go with my Asgard 3 paired with a HD 6XX? I can sort of cap out the volume on low gain.


----------



## Odin412

ColdsnapBry said:


> Is high gain the way to go with my Asgard 3 paired with a HD 6XX? I can sort of cap out the volume on low gain.



Yes I would go with high gain on that headphone.


----------



## KukoCL

ColdsnapBry said:


> Is high gain the way to go with my Asgard 3 paired with a HD 6XX? I can sort of cap out the volume on low gain.


Yes, you should use high gain for high impedance headphones like the HD6XX which is 300ohm.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

will f said:


> The Lyr 3 is a very different animal from the Lyr 2. I wouldn’t exclude it out of hand. Re impedance: I don’t know if it matters that much with the A3- you should have all the power necessary for whatever. That said, if you think you might want to get an OTL amp in  the future, impedance is your friend and I’d go at least 300 ohm.


Pshh... 300 ohm. Go Beyerdynamic 600 ohm cans! 
Lyr's an interesting creature. I'll be curious to see the long-term fate of the Lyr X.x, Johentheim, and Asgard x.


----------



## 441879

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Pshh... 300 ohm. Go Beyerdynamic 600 ohm cans!
> Lyr's an interesting creature. I'll be curious to see the long-term fate of the Lyr X.x, Johentheim, and Asgard x.



My Lyr 3 and a decent pair of headphones can still thrill me, so it’s good enough for my purposes. Like a lot of people I’m always coveting higher end gear but honestly, the sound is amazing, especially for the price.


----------



## PioBeer

Anyone try Modhouse Argon MK3's with Asgard 3? Those are notoriously hard to drive.


----------



## Anouk

Hi everyone, still combing through this tread. Looking to assemble a rig to buy in january for home use with the aeon flow 2 closed and hopefully a schiit product with their new unison dac card. Hard to choose through between all the models. Currently wavering between lyr 3 and asgard 3.
I would like to use the amps rca outputs with my powered speakers that have their own volume control. Is it correct that the outputs ARE controlled by the volume pot on the asgard 3 and that they are not controlled on the lyr 3?
Thanks in advance,
Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jnak00

Anouk said:


> Hi everyone, still combing through this tread. Looking to assemble a rig to buy in january for home use with the aeon flow 2 closed and hopefully a schiit product with their new unison dac card. Hard to choose through between all the models. Currently wavering between lyr 3 and asgard 3.
> I would like to use the amps rca outputs with my powered speakers that have their own volume control. Is it correct that the outputs ARE controlled by the volume pot on the asgard 3 and that they are not controlled on the lyr 3?
> Thanks in advance,
> Greetings, Anouk,



Every Schiit amp I've owned (Magni 2 Uber, Vali 2, Asgard 3) has controlled the preamp outs with the volume pot.  I would be surprised if the Lyr 3 didn't.  You could email Schiit and ask them


----------



## Ichos

In the Lyr 3 the RCA outputs are volume controlled , it's a preamp.


----------



## Anouk

Thanks for the clarification about the volume pot. Nice that the products are soc onfigurabnle. I could go the bifrost2 +amp only route and connect my powered speakers to the dac. I realize now.
Still the choice betweenthe asgard 3 lyr 3 or even the jotunheim is hard.
Any further advice would be appreciated.
Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jnak00

It would be helpful to know your preferences.  What kind of music do you listen to?  What kind of sound signature are you going for?  Is budget a consideration at all?


----------



## ScubaMan2017

PioBeer said:


> Anyone try Modhouse Argon MK3's with Asgard 3? Those are notoriously hard to drive.


I was waffling between buying the Audeze LCD-XC (or is it CX, meh) and those fascinatingly modified Fostex T50 headphones (Modhouse [link to a fun review]). My gut's telling me the Asgard 3 will have NO problems driving those cans. The large volume knob (potentiometer?) will make fine volume control much easier than my Magni or Vali. The only issues I'd have with the Modhouse is having to wait for manufacturing, cross-USA-Canada shipping and possible waranty work.


Anouk said:


> Hi everyone, still combing through this tread. Looking to assemble a rig to buy in january for home use with the aeon flow 2 closed and hopefully a schiit product with their new unison dac card. Hard to choose through between all the models. Currently wavering between lyr 3 and asgard 3.
> I would like to use the amps rca outputs with my powered speakers that have their own volume control. Is it correct that the outputs ARE controlled by the volume pot on the asgard 3 and that they are not controlled on the lyr 3?
> Thanks in advance,
> Greetings, Anouk,


Lyr 3 versus Asgard 3. Are you vacuum-tube curious? My instincts tell me if you enjoy fussing around with tubes (that eventually change their sound signature and/or eventually need to be replaced), go the Lyr 3 route. For consistency, the Asgard 3 all-transistor-solid-state system will do the trick.


Anouk said:


> Thanks for the clarification about the volume pot. Nice that the products are soc onfigurabnle. I could go the bifrost2 +amp only route and connect my powered speakers to the dac. I realize now.
> Still the choice betweenthe asgard 3 lyr 3 or even the jotunheim is hard.
> Any further advice would be appreciated.
> Greetings, Anouk,


Jotunheim versus Asgard 3 versus Lyr 3. Does the maturity-of-the-technology come into play with you? Schiit's Lyr & Jotunheim are more mature technologies than the Asgard 3 (and I think the older Asgard2 was one of Schiit's first models when they started out). For me? I don't need/want the balanced XLR inputs/outputs, so I wouldn't want to spend my money on it. BTW - Schiit's return policy's very fair if you buy new units (you can try a unit out... if you don't like its sound... exchange it for another model and pay the difference).
*My 2 cents = Go Jotunheim*, if you want to play around with advanced cabling in the future (or if you suffer from a lot of electromagnetic interference). *Go Lyr 3* if you want to mess around with tubes (my Valhalla 2 has 4 tubes... and that's enough for me [I've heard users comment that the Lyr's like an upgraded Vali 2])... a Lyr 3 has only 1 tube to replace... cheaper than maintaining my Valhalla). *Go Asgard 3 *if you want a modular, or all-in-one (DAC/amp) option. *My 3 cents = I think you'll be happy with any 3 of them*. 


jnak00 said:


> It would be helpful to know your preferences.  What kind of music do you listen to?  What kind of sound signature are you going for?  Is budget a consideration at all?


+1 ... @jnak00 's is right on the money. I agree -- these 3 heaphone-amps should have *slightly *different signatures. A musician-buddy of mine uses a different amps for different genres he listens to. Indeed, how restrictive is your budget?


----------



## goryglory0209

Hello Folks Just received the Asgard 3 24 hours back from Fedex. I was using a CHifi Aune X1s but I knew from a year this is not the sound I am looking. Anyways Asgard 3 brought my DT 770 Pro and Monolith M560 to a new level. But But But. I installed everything and then was checking the switched Low-high gain and the output selector . As soon as I turn th output selector it just came out and dropped inside the amp. I turned off everything just to make sure nothing gets short. I opened the amp and found that the switch was not at all soldered whereas the gain selector is soldered strong. This Output switch was just sitting there. I pressed it same way and turned it to Headphone Mode now. Have anyone of you saw this. its sad to see such a top product with such a quality where I just used it for first time and switch falls apart. Problem is I ordered directly from Schiit website as the Local Authorized distributor in Hong Kong would take sometime to get it. I have emailed Schiit support and lets see what they have to say about this. Just be careful anyone new ordering to check the switches.


----------



## Ichos

Bad news , I hope to solve your problem as soon as possible.


----------



## goryglory0209

ev666il said:


> My Asgard 3 produces two types of background noise at present. A hiss, which I can only hear from with the volume knob above 3 o'clock on Lo gain (12 o'clock on Hi gain), and a persistent hum that I can hear at about the same levels but seems to vary in intensity depending on my computer's load. The humming disappears if I disconnect the USB cable from the Asgard 3, whereas the hiss persists. My hope is that an isolator such as the iFi Defender 3.0 will get rid of the humming noise. The hiss is more subdued and doesn't seem to increase if I'm, say, gaming—so I can live with it (though I would prefer the amp to be dead silent on Lo gain even at max volume.)


24 hours since I got it apart from the switch issue that my unit has I have the exact same problem of humming as you mentioned.


----------



## ev666il

goryglory0209 said:


> 24 hours since I got it apart from the switch issue that my unit has I have the exact same problem of humming as you mentioned.



I should be able to try out the iFi Defender 3.0 next weekend; I’ll let you know if that helps.


----------



## KukoCL

I ordered the A3 with the wrong power cord plug, so I'm using an adapter that doesn't even have the ground connection and I can't hear any humm.

Something must be wrong in the wires of your home.


----------



## ev666il

In my case, the hum is coming from my computer’s USB. If I disconnect the USB cable, it’s gone.


----------



## KukoCL

Dos you try different USB ports?


----------



## ev666il

KukoCL said:


> Dos you try different USB ports?



I did—same story. Humming and buzzing that seems to increase or decrease with my computer’s operations. It looks like I have a noisy machine :-\


----------



## KukoCL

ev666il said:


> I did—same story. Humming and buzzing that seems to increase or decrease with my computer’s operations. It looks like I have a noisy machine :-\


Ah, noises by computer operations are usually present on cheap motherboards. I guess it's a desktop PC.

I doubt that changing your PC's power supply would change anything  :c


----------



## ev666il

Indeed, it is a desktop. Changing motherboard would be a pinch to the wallet as it would require a change of CPU, RAM, and OS to go with it—and with no guarantee I’d have complete silence to boot. If the iFi Defender doesn’t work, I’ll figure it out :-\


----------



## bequietjk

If you use the idefender, i highly suggest using an external 5v power supply before you rule it out.  After thatn may be worth trying an isilencer/jitterbug in series or alone with your setup.

Personally I feel my sound degraded in dynamics and air when using the idefender.  But when i used external power IIRC it was an improvement.


----------



## goryglory0209

KukoCL said:


> I ordered the A3 with the wrong power cord plug, so I'm using an adapter that doesn't even have the ground connection and I can't hear any humm.
> 
> Something must be wrong in the wires of your home.


Thanks for your reply. Let me run directly to the wall and see. I have an Aune Dac amp running and never heard a thing past 1 year. Plus my Asgard 3 unit is without the DAC


----------



## goryglory0209

goryglory0209 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Let me run directly to the wall and see. I have an Aune Dac amp running and never heard a thing past 1 year. Plus my Asgard 3 unit is without the DAC


I just turned off the DAC--Sound very minimal. Unplugged the DAC from PC----Sound Gone---- Connected the Asgard without and DAC----Sound Gone. It seems like even if DAC is turned off the Sound is coming from the USB. AS soon as I unplug the USB cab e DAC turned on/off sound goes away. Asgard 3 is not at fault it seems and its the USB. I will try with another cable and see how this goes. Anyways next month was a new DAC and not this Aune garbage.


----------



## KukoCL

goryglory0209 said:


> I just turned off the DAC--Sound very minimal. Unplugged the DAC from PC----Sound Gone---- Connected the Asgard without and DAC----Sound Gone. It seems like even if DAC is turned off the Sound is coming from the USB. AS soon as I unplug the USB cab e DAC turned on/off sound goes away. Asgard 3 is not at fault it seems and its the USB. I will try with another cable and see how this goes. Anyways next month was a new DAC and not this Aune garbage.


Remember the Asgard has a "mute" system when there is no sounds. You can hear a "click" coming from inside the Asgard when you connect or disconnect the audio source (the click sound comes from the Asgard itself, not through headphones).


----------



## goryglory0209 (Nov 23, 2019)

KukoCL said:


> Remember the Asgard has a "mute" system when there is no sounds. You can hear a "click" coming from inside the Asgard when you connect or disconnect the audio source (the click sound comes from the Asgard itself, not through headphones).


Problem SOlved. Luckily Aune has Optical in but limited to 24Bit 192 which is still ok. USB has 32bit 768K. I connected via Optical and 0 noise. so def the Sound was from USB. After connecting via optical its dead silent with no noise whatsoever. Hope this does not degrade sound quality via toslink but it should not. More testing


----------



## KukoCL

goryglory0209 said:


> Problem SOlved. Luckily Aune has Optical in but limited to 25Bit 192 which is still ok. USB has 32bit 768K. I connected via Optical and 0 noise. so def the Sound was from USB. After connecting via optical its dead silent with no noise whatsoever. Hope this does not degrade sound quality via toslink but it should not. More testing


Nice to see you found an alternative solution


----------



## goryglory0209

KukoCL said:


> Nice to see you found an alternative solution





KukoCL said:


> Nice to see you found an alternative solution


Thanks. Also after 3 to 4 hours of listening the Asgard 3 is sounding like so opened up. Its a crazy amp to be honest. It smashes the Beyer dynamic DT770 80 Ohm. Apart from that Quality Control on the broken switch I am pretty happy with the amp.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

goryglory0209 said:


> Thanks. Also after 3 to 4 hours of listening the Asgard 3 is sounding like so opened up. Its a crazy amp to be honest. It smashes the Beyer dynamic DT770 80 Ohm. Apart from that Quality Control on the broken switch I am pretty happy with the amp.


You got resolution with that issue, no?


----------



## goryglory0209

ScubaMan2017 said:


> You got resolution with that issue, no?


Yeah. Tidal does not like it too and keeps complaining 16 bit 441k if switched to optical even though thats what its set for under Sound. I switched back to USB and using 1 power extension for both PC and Aune dac Power brick. the Hum is gone with a very faded static sometimes. i believe this more of a ground Loop issue rather than anything else. But yeah started saving for a new DAC already


----------



## ev666il

I'm happy to report that the iFi Defender 3.0 successfully eliminated the humming/buzzing I was hearing with the Asgard 3 

What the dongle does is it completely cuts out the power stream from the USB cable, so that only the audio signal actually passes through the cable and reaches the DAC. Even though the DAC module itself is not USB powered, it was apparently picking up on interference from the PC's grounding.


----------



## pallydou

I am wondering when Asgard 3 offers DAC module, what would be the difference between Asgard 3 vs Jotunheim? Of course XLR headphone out is one, and what else? Which would you prefer?


----------



## ev666il

pallydou said:


> I am wondering when Asgard 3 offers DAC module, what would be the difference between Asgard 3 vs Jotunheim? Of course XLR headphone out is one, and what else? Which would you prefer?



There's a comparison between the two on page one of this thread, in terms of listening impressions.

If you want balanced, Jotunheim is pretty much the only option—and from its balanced out, it offers more power than the Asgard 3.

If you're using single-ended, then Asgard 3 offers more power once out of its Class A bias and into Class AB (Jotunheim is also Class AB as far as I'm aware.) So if going SE, Asgard 3 would be my pick.


----------



## pallydou

ev666il said:


> There's a comparison between the two on page one of this thread, in terms of listening impressions.
> 
> If you want balanced, Jotunheim is pretty much the only option—and from its balanced out, it offers more power than the Asgard 3.
> 
> If you're using single-ended, then Asgard 3 offers more power once out of its Class A bias and into Class AB (Jotunheim is also Class AB as far as I'm aware.) So if going SE, Asgard 3 would be my pick.



Thanks for your prompt reply. I have HD600 so I am considering either product.


----------



## ev666il

I wish I could be of more help, but I haven’t heard the Jotunheim myself so I cannot really comment on its sound signature.

Asgard 3 is pretty great, especially if you like the sound signature of Class A. I’m planning to get a Jotunheim next year because I want a balanced chain, but that’s really where it’s at.


----------



## officerdibble

Happy new Asgard 3 owner here. One question though when hooking up to my Chord Qutest and using as a preamp. I notice that I have little movement on the volume pot. Just midway between 6pm and 9pm if the dial was a clockface, becomes too loud quickly. 

Have tried setting the Qutest line level to 1v and 2v and no difference.

Still sounds pretty amazing!

But wondered why I have too much gain?


----------



## ev666il

I’m using the Asgard as an amp for my cans and the first 3/4 of the knob provide a very granular volume control, whereas the final 1/4 gets very loud, very quickly. My pet theory is that the first 3/4 control the amp’s Class A bias and the final 1/4 provides the remaining 3W as the amp switches to Class AB. Perhaps @Jason Stoddard could confirm?


----------



## Rattle

You guys using low or high gain ? I'm running LCD2F and normally high gain and I get good movement on the pot. Uncompressed mastering helps it or I lower the gain in jriver to get more pot.


----------



## Baten

officerdibble said:


> Happy new Asgard 3 owner here. One question though when hooking up to my Chord Qutest and using as a preamp. I notice that I have little movement on the volume pot. Just midway between 6pm and 9pm if the dial was a clockface, becomes too loud quickly.
> 
> Have tried setting the Qutest line level to 1v and 2v and no difference.
> 
> ...


1V 2V should give a big difference in volume though


----------



## ev666il

Rattle said:


> You guys using low or high gain ?



High gain here, but I’m not really complaining—more like pointing out how it works for me. I’m very happy with the Asgard 3 in general


----------



## whitecastle

Is anyone using this amp for classical music?


----------



## Asahi Templar

Well I gave in and just ordered a Asgard 3 now that the black ones are back in stock. I got a SMSL SP200 but it was defective so I returned it and decided to go with a Asgard instead.  

Luckily there is a black Modi which matches the Asgard now so decided to grab that too. I would have gone with one of the cards, but I will wait for a newer version or to see if a super modi type deal comes out later.

Looking forward to trying it out with my Hifiman HE5se, I suspect it will be a great pairing.


----------



## Baten

Black asgard black modi seems pretty killer


----------



## goryglory0209

Asahi Templar said:


> Well I gave in and just ordered a Asgard 3 now that the black ones are back in stock. I got a SMSL SP200 but it was defective so I returned it and decided to go with a Asgard instead.
> 
> Luckily there is a black Modi which matches the Asgard now so decided to grab that too. I would have gone with one of the cards, but I will wait for a newer version or to see if a super modi type deal comes out later.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it out with my Hifiman HE5se, I suspect it will be a great pairing.


Great I wanted a black one. I was also leaning towards smsl but had experience with Aune. The Chifi is ok but I don't know QC on Chifi products is not that great. I am enjoying the Asgard 3 and put in a order today for Modi Dac. Hope it does not comes like the broken unslodered switch like on Asgard 3...lol


----------



## Asahi Templar

goryglory0209 said:


> Great I wanted a black one. I was also leaning towards smsl but had experience with Aune. The Chifi is ok but I don't know QC on Chifi products is not that great. I am enjoying the Asgard 3 and put in a order today for Modi Dac. Hope it does not comes like the broken unslodered switch like on Asgard 3...lol



Yeah i think the black Schiit stuff looks awesome.

Not gonna lie I would have gone nuts for a black/red Asgard lol. That Magni looks awesome.

I was certainly disappointed with SMSLs QC and really build in general in the  case of the SP200.

The knob on the SMSL Sp200 is the worst one I have ever seen on a amplifier at any price point. It was really really awful, exceptionally so. It was loose, wobbly and felt like it was going to pop off when you turned it.

They also did a bait switch in that the review units had a different potentiometer (much better!) than the production ones. I was less than pleased to say the least. They also changed to a linear potentiometer instead of a logarithmic one which is quite frankly insane to do with a super powered amplifier like that. I imagine it wont be too long before we get reports of someone blowing up a headphone with it, as you must turn the potentiometer extremely carefully or go deaf.

Dont think I will be buying anymore SMSL products honestly.

Hopefully there arent too many QC issues with the Asgard, looks like only a very few have reported any so that is a good sign. Build quality is certainly going to be better lol.


----------



## goryglory0209

Asahi Templar said:


> Yeah i think the black Schiit stuff looks awesome.
> 
> Not gonna lie I would have gone nuts for a black/red Asgard lol. That Magni looks awesome.
> 
> ...


I agree I am based in Hong Kong and I have tried many Chifi products and to be honest what I used to get spoiled with old products like Onkyo and Woodstock I found that quality aspect in the Asgard 3. The knobs , metal casing exactly remind s me of old 90 era of amps . Chifi are cheap with very little QC. When I saw the smsl sp200 I was almost sold that thx tech and that too better pricing than massdrop,But then  I  realized there has to be something for that cheaper price and when i saw it in  person I was like this looks that you get what you are paying. I went for the Asgard 3 and red black is my fav too but at that time only silver was available. Wish they made red blacks too. My modi has just been shipped and I hope it turns out good. I was done with this Aune X1s dac which is ok for a starter but in the long run becomes wierd sounding. That being said I still like the Chifi blon03 iem. Hehehe Hope your product turns out to be good and you like it.


----------



## goryglory0209

Just received the Modi 3. God I put it on and i was on the floor with *seizure *. The AuneX1s was a piece of garbage what I was hearing from 1 year. Listening Tidal and there is a big gap between this and CHifi I used. Lets see what it does in coming days. Its a perfect pair with the Asgard 3. On a Sennheiser 599 right now will try Beyerdynamics


----------



## gwitzel (Dec 7, 2019)

gwitzel said:


> I have a question: I would like to buy a proper setup for my girlfriend for her office. I just have ordered the Asgard 3 MB. The headphone requirement is closed or semi-closed. So I bought the Beyer DT770 Pro, but we are thinking about getting he DT880 for comparison and sending back the one we like less. My question: would you recommend the 250 or the 600 Ohm version of the 880 together with the Asgard 3 MB?
> 
> The music will be rather classical-jazz with occasional diversions into other genres.
> 
> ...





PioBeer said:


> Always 600 ohm if you got the juice! (Which Asgard 3 does)





squishware said:


> The 600 OHM Beyers were my only cans for years with my LaFigaro 332C. Serious Synergy there. I got the Asgard 3 and they were comparatively running a little bright for me. I purchased the Dekoni Hybrid pads for them and it is a very nice pairing indeed. Plenty of power for the 600 OHMs in the Asgard 3.





gwitzel said:


> This was my impression too. Thank you for chiming in, I have ordered the 600 ohm version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





will f said:


> The Lyr 3 is a very different animal from the Lyr 2. I wouldn’t exclude it out of hand. Re impedance: I don’t know if it matters that much with the A3- you should have all the power necessary for whatever. That said, if you think you might want to get an OTL amp in  the future, impedance is your friend and I’d go at least 300 ohm.





gwitzel said:


> Thank you, your point with the OTL amp in the future is very good. We also have a Crack amp here, so it makes sense to buy a compatible version of the 880.
> 
> The DT880 600 ohm has arrived in the meantime, and it is indeed a very nice headphone. Much nicer for my taste than the 770. The A3 has not arrived yet. Right now I am running them with the Brocksieper Earmax and a basic Modi, a very nice setup.
> 
> I am curious about the Lyr 3, but this amp is a bit over budged right now.




So, now finally I can provide some impressions with the Asgrad 3 and the Beyer DT880 600. Schiit Europe sent me first an A3 with 4490 DAC module instead of the ordered MB card. They then quickly exchanged it, but as a result I got to listen to both cards. Additionally, I have tried my Modi 3 D/S with the A3.

First of all, the A3 is a fantastic amp. Very powerful, very smooth and by no account harsh or overly analytic. It is full of detail, with a great presentation of space. It works very nicely with the Beyer DT880 600. Very natural sound, I love it. For this price (A3 + DT880) it is really quite unbelievable.

Having said this, the 4490 DAC module was not that good, at least for acoustic music with violins or piano. It sounded very hard and lean, rather artifical. The MB module is far, far better in this respect, with a natural rich tone.

However, the Modi 3 connected via the RCA inputs is again much better than the MB module. It seems simply louder first of all. Listening to the same music via Audirvana, just switching between the MB module and the Modi 3, I need to turn up the A3 much higher with the MB module. As high as 3 o'clock for some tracks. The Modi sounds similarly smooth and natural as the MB module, but much more transparent. The MB module feels a bit lifeless and veiled in comparison.

Does anybody else have similar impressions?

I plan to return the A3 with module and get an A3 amp only + Modi 3 instead. This together with the DT880 is really wonderful.


----------



## 441879

gwitzel said:


> So, now finally I can provide some impressions with the Asgrad 3 and the Beyer DT880 600. Schiit Europe sent me first an A3 with 4490 DAC module instead of the ordered MB card. They then quickly exchanged it, but as a result I got to listen to both cards. Additionally, I have tried my Modi 3 D/S with the A3.
> 
> First of all, the A3 is a fantastic amp. Very powerful, very smooth and by no account harsh or overly analytic. It is full of detail, with a great presentation of space. It works very nicely with the Beyer DT880 600. Very natural sound, I love it. For this price (A3 + DT880) it is really quite unbelievable.
> 
> ...



I’m assuming you are considering the  Modi 3 multibit version? Otherwise it’s not that different than the A3 card with the 4490 chipset. I replaced my Modi 3 4490 a year or two ago with a Topping D50 and found it to be smoother, less hard edged and better at imaging. In other words, to my ears the Modi 3 non- multibit has the same leaner, harder edged sound as the A3 4490 card. 

I’m thinking about buying a Bifrost, but am holding off at the moment until after Christmas. Not sure it’s worth it though because the D50 really does a great job.


----------



## genck

It's normal for the RCA input to be louder, even with an older 1.5V Modi 1 it will be louder than the module. Many amps are designed this way, don't ask me why.


----------



## gwitzel

will f said:


> I’m assuming you are considering the  Modi 3 multibit version? Otherwise it’s not that different than the A3 card with the 4490 chipset. I replaced my Modi 2 4490 a year or two ago with a Topping D50 and found it to be smoother, less hard edged and better at imaging. In other words, to my ears the Modi non- multibit has the same leaner, harder edged sound as the A3 4490 card.
> 
> I’m thinking about buying a Bifrost, but am holding off at the moment until after Christmas. Not sure it’s worth it though because the D50 really does a great job.



I actually meant the D/S version, to my own surprise. I really like my MB dacs for my 2 channel systems, but in this case the Modi 3 does sound more transparent to my ears than the MB card. Modi 3 is a hell of a DAC for the price.

I have owned Modi 2 uber in the past and I was not so happy with it either.


----------



## Asahi Templar

gwitzel said:


> So, now finally I can provide some impressions with the Asgrad 3 and the Beyer DT880 600. Schiit Europe sent me first an A3 with 4490 DAC module instead of the ordered MB card. They then quickly exchanged it, but as a result I got to listen to both cards. Additionally, I have tried my Modi 3 D/S with the A3.
> 
> First of all, the A3 is a fantastic amp. Very powerful, very smooth and by no account harsh or overly analytic. It is full of detail, with a great presentation of space. It works very nicely with the Beyer DT880 600. Very natural sound, I love it. For this price (A3 + DT880) it is really quite unbelievable.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure the internal cards do output less power so they would be quieter than a external dac at the same volumes. Makes comparing them difficult as you have to level match them to get a accurate result. They are also likely to be more vulnerable to noise from bad USB ports so not surprised the external units would out perform them.

On a different site there were a lot of people saying the Multibit module in particular was significantly worse than the Modi multibit to the point most were recommending just getting the AKM 4490 card if you were going to get a card as it performed better for them. Most people have said  the standalone Modi MB is worth the extra money and space.

Would be interesting if anyone has compared the Modi 3 to the AKM card. I would be surprised if there is a significant difference other than output volume assuming the USB port it uses is decent enough as the design is nearly identical.


----------



## gwitzel

Asahi Templar said:


> Pretty sure the internal cards do output less power so they would be quieter than a external dac at the same volumes. Makes comparing them difficult as you have to level match them to get a accurate result. They are also likely to be more vulnerable to noise from bad USB ports so not surprised the external units would out perform them.
> 
> On a different site there were a lot of people saying the Multibit module in particular was significantly worse than the Modi multibit to the point most were recommending just getting the AKM 4490 card if you were going to get a card as it performed better for them. Most people have said  the standalone Modi MB is worth the extra money and space.
> 
> Would be interesting if anyone has compared the Modi 3 to the AKM card. I would be surprised if there is a significant difference other than output volume assuming the USB port it uses is decent enough as the design is nearly identical.



I agree, my impression are somewhat casual: 

1) I did not directly compare the 4490 card with the Modi 3. However, the sound of violins in that one recording I have was very irritating with the card. Modi 3 does a good job here.

2) I have not controlled for the influence of the USB connection. I have used two different ports, one through a USB hub. 

3) Volume matching is indeed difficult here.


----------



## Plautus001

I currently have the Modi 2 Uber, Topping D30, and Grace SDAC.  

I love the Asgard 3, but I didn't want to be tied down with a card.  Im thinking of getting another DAC and I have it down to three choices... 

Modi 3 black $99
Topping D50S $185
Bifrost 4490 closeout in black $250

Has anyone actually tried a 4490 Bifrost and is it that much better?

I DO NOT CARE ABOUT MEASUREMENTS. I care about sound quality and tonality. (Sorry for shouting, dont want any ASR comments).


----------



## PioBeer

Don't know about the Topping D50 or the old Bifrost (although I will know about the D10 in a couple days) but what I can tell you from experience is that Modi 3 is OUTSTANDING. It beat the Audio-gd R2R-11 in every category. It was especially transparent with  killer soundstage and imaging. This DAC is one heck of a deal. Honestly, don't know how much better the higher end ones coul be.


----------



## dematted

Does anyone think these will pair well with the Focal Elex? From what I've read here it seems like they might calm down and smooth out the sound a bit.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Plautus001 said:


> I currently have the Modi 2 Uber, Topping D30, and Grace SDAC.
> 
> I love the Asgard 3, but I didn't want to be tied down with a card.  Im thinking of getting another DAC and I have it down to three choices...
> 
> ...



Not tried the Bifrost but both the Modi and the Topping D50 (the original) were great dacs. I dont really remember any significant sound quality differences with them and both of them were natural/neutral sounding solid D/S based dacs. I assume the D50s is the same just now with Bluetooth.

The Topping has a lot more features as it lets you choose your digital filter and has digital volume control which can be nice if your amp doesnt have a gain setting. Not really an issue with the Asgard 3. It is either powered by USB or you have to buy a 5v barrel power adapter which is not included. I thought that aspect of the Topping was irritating.

The Modi can be powered via USB or via a microusb cable and the power adapter is actually included with the Modi which I liked. You also get a 2 year warranty with the Modi rather than the 1 from Topping.

If I were choosing between the two I would say if you only care about PCM performance get the Modi,  its cheaper and just as good soundwise. It also just works great and doesnt have a LCD screen that will fail in the future 

If you are interested in DSD or want Bluetooth then  get the Topping as the Modi cannot play DSD/bluetooth.

I think the 4490 has USB gen 5 which would be the main appeal of it, along with obviously looking awesome stacked with the Asgard. It also has a discrete output stage rather than a op amp based one so it will likely sound different than the other two do and if I had to guess I would say it sounds better.

Personally I am going to wait and see if a Asgard 3 sized affordable new dac comes out in the future. Not been formally announced but it looked like Jason was considering it earlier in this thread. Modi will sound great until then!


----------



## henree

I was wondering if you guys think this would be a good match for my HE-400's. I have a Magni right now. But it is lacking in Bass for me. And the sound is a little on the thin side. I want more bass impact. Would the Asgard be a marked difference? Dac is a Bifrost Multibit.


----------



## genck (Dec 8, 2019)

henree said:


> I was wondering if you guys think this would be a good match for my HE-400's. I have a Magni right now. But it is lacking in Bass for me. And the sound is a little on the thin side. I want more bass impact. Would the Asgard be a marked difference? Dac is a Bifrost Multibit.


You are in luck, I have a Magni 1, Asgard 3 and HE-400 (original one, not i or s or xx etc). The bass impact is not much different between the two I'm sorry to say. If you want better bass look into swapping pads, I use some fake ori pads from ali express that fit the HE-400 fine. These:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957776585.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.147b4c4dk3gdwK

Swapping pads is much cheaper and you'll get better results in frequency response changes. These ones in particular do offer more bass than the stock or velour pads at the cost of some airiness since they are much thicker.


----------



## GearMe (Dec 8, 2019)

henree said:


> I was wondering if you guys think this would be a good match for my HE-400's. I have a Magni right now. But it is lacking in Bass for me. And the sound is a little on the thin side. I want more bass impact. Would the Asgard be a marked difference? Dac is a Bifrost Multibit.



Have the Magni 3 and the Asgard 3...

Not sure which version of the HE400 you have but I have the 400i and both amps work well with them.
If you have the 400S, then they're a little basslite compared to the others by design.

I personally wouldn't be looking to the amps to tweak the bass on these but more to EQ (Loki) or Pad Rolling (per Tyll below).  YMMV.  







TBH...while pad rolling is the most cost effective, if I wanted headphones with more bass or a 'fun' sound signature, I'd be looking at adding another set of cans.

Some options ($100 to $200ish) for open-ish cans with 'more' bass are the AQ NightHawk, X2, or DT990; different treble profiles -- dark, medium, or bright respectively.

If you've got more budget, then Audeze.  

My $0.02...etc.


----------



## GearMe (Dec 8, 2019)

genck said:


> You are in luck, I have a Magni 1, Asgard 3 and HE-400 (original one, not i or s or xx etc). The bass impact is not much different between the two I'm sorry to say. If you want better bass look into swapping pads, I use some fake ori pads from ali express that fit the HE-400 fine. These:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957776585.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.147b4c4dk3gdwK
> 
> Swapping pads is much cheaper and you'll get better results in frequency response changes. These ones in particular do offer more bass than the stock or velour pads at the cost of some airiness since they are much thicker.



Ha...just saw your response after posting my reply...great minds!


----------



## Ichos

The internal MB card is smooth and organic but it severely lacks dynamics , transparency , detail and it is rolled off at both lows and highs.
Tested this with Lyr 3 and it was holding the amp back.
The only benefit I see for this instead of modi 3 is lack of space.


----------



## henree (Dec 8, 2019)

GearMe said:


> Have the Magni 3 and the Asgard 3...
> 
> Not sure which version of the HE400 you have but I have the 400i and both amps work well with them.
> If you have the 400S, then they're a little basslite compared to the others by design.
> ...



Thanks. Now I can save me 250 bucks. I think I will go back to my receiver then. I also have a Matrix Mstage and Little Dot +. It seems like modern headphone amps just don't come near the sound of a old school receiver. Specificialy the thick, rich, and impactful sound of a strong bass line.


----------



## ev666il (Dec 8, 2019)

Why not EQ to the Harman Target Curve?

You could try it for free using AutoEQ in combination with either HeSuVi or Peace EQ, and ... well, there's a reason why the Harman Target Curve is preferred by the majority of test subjects in Olive Sean's research. It sounds good


----------



## gwitzel

Ichos said:


> The internal MB card is smooth and organic but it severely lacks dynamics , transparency , detail and it is rolled off at both lows and highs.
> Tested this with Lyr 3 and it was holding the amp back.
> The only benefit I see for this instead of modi 3 is lack of space.



This was exactly my impression with the Asgard 3.


----------



## genck

gwitzel said:


> This was exactly my impression with the Asgard 3.


with the MB card?


----------



## KukoCL

Mani ATH 87 said:


> Is there any reason to get a Modi Multibit separately since I need to replace my Modi as well? Or does it make more sense to get the new Asgard with Multibit DAC included?


Some people here says that using the modi multibit instead the MB card gives more volume and air and space to the sound. (I think it's just the usual appreciation when you compare something with more volume, it seems to sound better).

But as I have the Asgard 3 with MB card I can't deny that though.

In my case, I would not want the modi MB apart from the A3 because I travel with it in my bag every week, so I prefer to have just one device.


----------



## gwitzel

genck said:


> with the MB card?



Yes, my impression was as well that the MB card was tonally nice but lacks dynamics & transparency in comparison to my Modi 3 D/S.

However, I would like to be careful: it is indeed hard to match the volume, and additionally I have not a full overview what USB implementation is on the card vs. in Modi 3. I had some effects in the past coming from my old Mac's USB ports. So I don't want to be too catedorical here. But the impression for me is strong enough that I will return the A3 with MB card and change to A3 + Modi. Not yet decided whether I will buy Modi D/S or MB (this whole setup is supposed to be a gift).

But this is an A3 threat, and I really like how the A3 makes the DT880 sound. This setup (including my own Modi) is really very nice for the price.


----------



## Baten

henree said:


> Thanks. Now I can save me 250 bucks. I think I will go back to my receiver then. I also have a Matrix Mstage and Little Dot +. It seems like modern headphone amps just don't come near the sound of a old school receiver. Specificialy the thick, rich, and impactful sound of a strong bass line.


Old school receivers mostly have *HIGH *output impedance, having an effect on bass. Isn't it just this that you're "missing" ?


----------



## gefski

While I’m all in for everyone enjoying whatever gear they have, I find “old school receivers” worship on head-fi to be a bit too vague and nostalgic. Since I’m older than old school, I know first-hand that they vary from awful to true high fidelity. Fun all around though!


----------



## goryglory0209

Do you guys think changing the USB cable which comes bundled with Modi 3 to an audio quest one 3 would make any difference. I saw good reviews on the cable ,shielding etc. Although its all 0 and 1 but forums says it does make a difference as in for less noise and jitter after replacing the cable. Also was thinking same about the RCA ones from modi to Asgard 3. Anyone tried it to see a slight difference or is it just marketing gimmick


----------



## genck

goryglory0209 said:


> Do you guys think changing the USB cable which comes bundled with Modi 3 to an audio quest one 3 would make any difference. I saw good reviews on the cable ,shielding etc. Although its all 0 and 1 but forums says it does make a difference as in for less noise and jitter after replacing the cable. Also was thinking same about the RCA ones from modi to Asgard 3. Anyone tried it to see a slight difference or is it just marketing gimmick


There isn't a difference in quality USB cables (to USB specs) in terms of how something sounds, note that some "audiphile" cables are not to USB spec and therefore they may sound different because you are losing bits (lol). With RCA cables I've never been able to tell a difference, YMMV.


----------



## Asahi Templar

goryglory0209 said:


> Do you guys think changing the USB cable which comes bundled with Modi 3 to an audio quest one 3 would make any difference. I saw good reviews on the cable ,shielding etc. Although its all 0 and 1 but forums says it does make a difference as in for less noise and jitter after replacing the cable. Also was thinking same about the RCA ones from modi to Asgard 3. Anyone tried it to see a slight difference or is it just marketing gimmick



No dont bother with silly overpriced USB cables, if they make any difference it would probablly be a bad difference as Genck said it might actually make you lose bits if its not up to spec.

It is worth picking up a second micro USB cable for the Modi as you can then use the included power adapter to eliminate the reliance upon USB for power. The Modi is really well designed in that it will register as a powered device if you have the power adapter connected so it will not take power from the data USB connector at all.

I would however recommend avoiding the Amazon basic cables as I find they are pretty trash and actually have had a lot of issues wit hthem in the past. Just get a affordable (like 10 dollar) gold plated USB and you will be fine!

In Japan I love the Elecom audio USB cables but I dont think they are sold outside Japan. They are around 10 dollars and I have had 4 of them now with zero issues at all. I guess some others could suggest some in USA or elsewhere.


----------



## Asahi Templar (Dec 8, 2019)

henree said:


> I was wondering if you guys think this would be a good match for my HE-400's. I have a Magni right now. But it is lacking in Bass for me. And the sound is a little on the thin side. I want more bass impact. Would the Asgard be a marked difference? Dac is a Bifrost Multibit.



Sorry for double posting!

It wont make much difference I would guess based on the comments Asgard appears to be pretty neutral sounding. Why not just EQ it? The 400s can take massive bass boosts without distortion as its a planar. You will need a beefy amp to do a big EQ but Magni should be sufficient unless you want to listen very loudly. In that case the Asgard might be worth the upgrade as it puts out a silly amount of power.


----------



## goryglory0209

Asahi Templar said:


> No dont bother with silly overpriced USB cables, if they make any difference it would probablly be a bad difference as Genck said it might actually make you lose bits if its not up to spec.
> 
> It is worth picking up a second micro USB cable for the Modi as you can then use the included power adapter to eliminate the reliance upon USB for power. The Modi is really well designed in that it will register as a powered device if you have the power adapter connected so it will not take power from the data USB connector at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful Post. I will try to find the Elecom ones. I am based in Hong Kong so maybe I can order online from japan . I did bought the verbatim gold one but seems that was trash too as sometimes i hear a static while changing songs etc.


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

Plautus001 said:


> I currently have the Modi 2 Uber, Topping D30, and Grace SDAC.
> 
> I love the Asgard 3, but I didn't want to be tied down with a card.  Im thinking of getting another DAC and I have it down to three choices...
> 
> ...



Sell your other dacs and go up a tier to Topping D70. I love mine


----------



## Currawong

Not quite as comprehensive as I would have wished, as I've been a bit pressed for time, but here is my Asgard 3 review.


----------



## dematted (Dec 8, 2019)

Currawong said:


> Not quite as comprehensive as I would have wished, as I've been a bit pressed for time, but here is my Asgard 3 review.




Thanks a lot for the review. This has been really helpful. Do these have a different sound signature than the Lyr's to you, or the Lyr's just somewhat more revealing? Deciding between these two amps right now to power a Focal Elex.


----------



## pallydou

Currawong said:


> Not quite as comprehensive as I would have wished, as I've been a bit pressed for time, but here is my Asgard 3 review.




Thank you so much. It's already comprehensive enough for entry-level audio lovers who is picking the first amp/ dac+amp. Good on ya.


----------



## Odin412

goryglory0209 said:


> Do you guys think changing the USB cable which comes bundled with Modi 3 to an audio quest one 3 would make any difference. I saw good reviews on the cable ,shielding etc. Although its all 0 and 1 but forums says it does make a difference as in for less noise and jitter after replacing the cable. Also was thinking same about the RCA ones from modi to Asgard 3. Anyone tried it to see a slight difference or is it just marketing gimmick



In short, no. I've never heard any sonic difference between cables. If I have to buy cables I generally use cables from monoprice.com. They're cheap and they work!


----------



## 441879

Currawong said:


> Not quite as comprehensive as I would have wished, as I've been a bit pressed for time, but here is my Asgard 3 review.




Thanks for posting!  FYI, your Bifrost 2 review motivated me to buy one.


----------



## henree

Baten said:


> Old school receivers mostly have *HIGH *output impedance, having an effect on bass. Isn't it just this that you're "missing" ?


Maybe. I just find modern headphone amps are too brittle and thin sounding. And the 70's and 80's receivers of Marantz, Sansui and Nad have a robust liquid texture they add to the music. The good thing about modern amps is how they bring out vocals. The rest of the frequencies is where I am underwhelmed.


----------



## Baten

henree said:


> Maybe. I just find modern headphone amps are too brittle and thin sounding. And the 70's and 80's receivers of Marantz, Sansui and Nad have a robust liquid texture they add to the music. The good thing about modern amps is how they bring out vocals. The rest of the frequencies is where I am underwhelmed.


If you want that added-bass effect maybe look into a good tube amp, which should mimic the old receiver sound.


----------



## Currawong

goryglory0209 said:


> Thanks for the helpful Post. I will try to find the Elecom ones. I am based in Hong Kong so maybe I can order online from japan . I did bought the verbatim gold one but seems that was trash too as sometimes i hear a static while changing songs etc.



The classic recommendation is Belkin Gold.  I haven't tried the ones I have specifically on the Unison USB, but Oyaide have semi-reasonably priced USB cables which are thoughtfully made.



will f said:


> Thanks for posting!  FYI, your Bifrost 2 review motivated me to buy one.



Nice! Leave it switched on all the time for best results. I'm thinking (since it was how I most recently used it) that it will be a great match with similarly priced, as well a somewhat more expensive tube headphone amps.


----------



## goryglory0209

Currawong said:


> The classic recommendation is Belkin Gold.  I haven't tried the ones I have specifically on the Unison USB, but Oyaide have semi-reasonably priced USB cables which are thoughtfully made.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Leave it switched on all the time for best results. I'm thinking (since it was how I most recently used it) that it will be a great match with similarly priced, as well a somewhat more expensive tube headphone amps.


Thanks I ordered the Audio Quest Ones . I think those would be good enough. Got a USB Micro and the RCA from them. Still in Shipping so will see when it arrives.


----------



## Currawong

Edit: Dupe. Dang airport wifi.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

Plautus001 said:


> I currently have the Modi 2 Uber, Topping D30, and Grace SDAC.
> 
> I love the Asgard 3, but I didn't want to be tied down with a card.  Im thinking of getting another DAC and I have it down to three choices...
> 
> ...


Greetings, @Plautus001 ! I upgraded from the Modi Multibit to the closeout-Bifrost-MB. I've been _very pleased_ by the slight upgrade. I like the larger hardware that the Bifrost provides (no irritating wallwarts/floorwarts). It's built like a tank. Check with Schiit Audio to see if the Bifrost-4490 comes with the USB-5 upgrade (mine did). The black-chassis is very slick looking (I think it looks nicer than my other brushed aluminum boxes).

I chose the Bifrost over the Bifrost 2 because I just don't need the remote control and the balanced outputs.

*My vote =* go with the Bifrost-4490. 5 year waranty (as compared with the Modi's 2y waranty). Solid construction. Runs cool.
*My other vote = *go with the Modi 3 if you want to save some cash (and pick up another toy from their site... perhaps a Fulla 2? Nice knob!!!  ). I think the Modi3 comes with a USB cable AND a wall wart. My ModiMB runs somewhat warm.


----------



## Plautus001

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Greetings, @Plautus001 ! I upgraded from the Modi Multibit to the closeout-Bifrost-MB. I've been _very pleased_ by the slight upgrade. I like the larger hardware that the Bifrost provides (no irritating wallwarts/floorwarts). It's built like a tank. Check with Schiit Audio to see if the Bifrost-4490 comes with the USB-5 upgrade (mine did). The black-chassis is very slick looking (I think it looks nicer than my other brushed aluminum boxes).
> 
> I chose the Bifrost over the Bifrost 2 because I just don't need the remote control and the balanced outputs.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your thoughtful input... I'll have to see how Santa treats me... bit I'm at least getting a Modi 3 in black if not the 4490 Bifrost


----------



## goryglory0209 (Jan 9, 2020)

eez I ordered the SKW cables and the box it came in I thought I ordered an Oven. Upon opening the Big cardboard box Found this. Some quick pictures


 

 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## goryglory0209

Although I dont know how to plug them They have arrows on the shielding pointing to one direction on both side Shields.


----------



## Currawong

@goryglory0209 You might want to edit your post to fix it so it doesn't look like I said something I didn't.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Should I tun the Asgard 3 on hi or low gain with my Mr Speakers Aeon Flow (13 ohms)?


----------



## ev666il

ColdsnapBry said:


> Should I tun the Asgard 3 on hi or low gain with my Mr Speakers Aeon Flow (13 ohms)?



Low, unless you feel it's not loud enough.

I've recently gone back to low gain as I could hear mains hum on high gain and it was quite bothersome, even though I loved the extra sound pressure. Guess I'll turn the knob up higher. Low gain is dead silent and being rid of the hum is priceless.

(Note that mains hum is not the same as the ground loop buzzing I was getting through the computer's USB port; that one was gone the moment I put in the ifi Defender 3.0.)


----------



## tafens

ColdsnapBry said:


> Should I tun the Asgard 3 on hi or low gain with my Mr Speakers Aeon Flow (13 ohms)?



Try both settings and listen to hear which one sounds better to you (unless high gain is too loud and leaves too little room on the volume pot, in which case low is the only practical option).

Differences (except the obvious volume boost) may be subtle, but some, including myself, feel that the music sounds more dynamic and engaging on high gain.

My advice would be to listen on high gain for a week or so, then switch to low and continue listening. Is there a difference? Do you prefer one over the other?
Then go for that one!


----------



## ProfFalkin

I hate to sound snide, but can someone point me to the impressions in this impressions thread?  Preferably something with a comparison in it?  (eg. A3 vs another amp)

I've seen 4 impressions in over 40 pages of loosely related Schiit (before I gave up reading), and not a single one to tell me how it sounds by comparison to anything else in the market.   So far I learned "Jason Stoddard will never make an amp that overtly colors the incoming signal" (which I would argue is debatable), "It isn't raspy", "it sounds great", and "it doesn't make Focal Clears sound too bright".   

Thank you.


----------



## tcellguy

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/page-37#post-15230866

Older impressions I posted. I recall the the Asgard 3 had a bit less “air” in the treble than Lyr 3 or Jotunheim and I ended up gifting it to a family member.


----------



## gefski

ProfFalkin said:


> I hate to sound snide, but can someone point me to the impressions in this impressions thread?  Preferably something with a comparison in it?  (eg. A3 vs another amp)
> 
> I've seen 4 impressions in over 40 pages of loosely related Schiit (before I gave up reading), and not a single one to tell me how it sounds by comparison to anything else in the market.   So far I learned "Jason Stoddard will never make an amp that overtly colors the incoming signal" (which I would argue is debatable), "It isn't raspy", "it sounds great", and "it doesn't make Focal Clears sound too bright".
> 
> Thank you.




OK, here’s one. Vs. My Woo WA6+ with caps & v/c upgrade from a few years ago. I’m sending Redbook files via Dante Ethernet/AES to YggyB. Typical music Is Allen Toussaint, Cassandra Wilson, Sonny Landreth, Gillian Welch & David Rawlings, R. L. Burnside, Duke Ellington, and for music with lots of air - ECM recordings with Charles Lloyd & John Abercrombie.


I find the Asgard 3 beautifully balanced and refined, top to bottom. I’m not getting f/r differences jumping out.  Natural, alive dynamic swings. Foot tapping, then foot stomping, without giving it a thought. Rather than a bunch of back and forth A/B-ing, I just went with the Asgard, my familiarity with the WA6 being pretty solid. I ended up with no desire to check and re-check the WA6 differences, just enjoyed the music for 7 to 10 days.


Finally going back to the WA6, the good news for Asgard is that, for me, there are really just small differences in favor of WA6. However, and this is a big however, many of these small differences are fundamental to my music listening. Here are the important ones in favor of the WA6 that make me refuse to stop listening.


*** SLIGHT lack of transparency with Asgard. Forget the worn out cliche about all tube amps being “rolled off” or “soft”. Microdynamics of instruments and sounds are in "more nothingness" with my WA6, if I’m permitted a ridiculous statement. Since the Asgard's stated s/n is better, I dunno why.

***Truer timbre of instruments, sounds, & vocals in all recordings. This realism of everything may be what makes the Asgard "seem" less transparent to me.

***Perceived ambience and sense of the recording space.


Can’t forget the $ difference between them though, it’s X5.


An aside about the heat — not much. Fahrenheit 90ish on top and, surprisingly, 96 bottom ps end and 116 output end. The feet are real short, but stable and very un-sliding. I frequently like a bit more air around my gear, but after reading Jason’s info on development, learning about the use of a “gap pad” to move heat out the bottom, I’m fine with it as is. Or, if I think I would achieve some psychological benefits with slightly taller feet, I’ll do that. 


So the Asgard 3, which I purchased to help me reduce the tonnage I’m hauling to meets, becomes a permanent resident here. A terrific evolution of the product and at $200, a staggering value, I think.


----------



## Weltverloren

Has anyone had the chance to try out how the A3 pairs with the Denon AH-D9200 or any of the other newer Denon cans?


----------



## Chastity (Dec 27, 2019)

New Asgard 3 owner, decided it was time for a new headphone amp after 15 years of using a HeadRoom Supreme amp.  (Thx Tyll)  Geez, has it been 15 years?    Anyhoo, using a G6 as my DAC (Fast roll off Linear Phase) with a iDefender3.0 to supply DC power to G6 via powerpack.  The Asgard really picks up on the dirty power from laptop's USB, with white noise and humming, more-so than the HeadRoom.  Headphones are a set of DT-1990 250 Ohm @ High Gain and Balanced pads.

I found the Asgard output to be tighter, and faster compared to the HeadRoom.  Also, the headphones are able to retain their dynamics at lower volume levels better. I noted that the power across the FR was more linear, bass and subbass is well defined.  Mids are a tad less recessed, treble isn't glaring or overly represented.  In fact I felt they were a touch smoother.

But what really got me was after using the Asgard after a day.  I was reading, listening to my favorite playlist, and it hit me that everything sounded off on the sound.  The treble sounded muffled, and overall everything was dark.  So I checked Peace, and my settings were still the same. (AutoEQ settings adjusted for my age).  So I turned off the EQ, and it was just simply beautiful... the DT-1990 was no longer overly bright and prone to sibilance like it was before.  I was quite befuddled, wondering, "What Schiit voodoo is this??! ".  It was like the amp paired to my headphone, and became one in harmony.  So I left it running overnight on low gain, and went to sleep.

The signature hasn't changed much, the treble still seems smoother, tho the previous EQ isn't as dark sounding as it was before.  Listening without EQ is still more pleasant than on the HeadRoom, however.  Weird.  Primarily, I was looking for an amp that would maintain dynamic range at lower volume, so that I can enjoy lower volume listening, and this was accomplished.  I suspect it's due to the 500mW of Class A power.  Being able to enjoy the DT-1990 without EQ'ing is an unexpected bonus.  






The headphone stand came with my Sony MDR-SA5000.  Headphone cable: NewFantasia mini-XLR to 3.5mm stereo, with 1/4" adapter, gold and crimson, 1.2m length (4')


----------



## Odin412

Chastity said:


> But what really got me was after using the Asgard after a day.  I was reading, listening to my favorite playlist, and it hit me that everything sounded off on the sound.  The treble sounded muffled, and overall everything was dark.  So I checked Peace, and my settings were still the same. (AutoEQ settings adjusted for my age).  So I turned off the EQ, and it was just simply beautiful... the DT-1990 was no longer overly bright and prone to sibilance like it was before.  I was quite befuddled, wondering, "What Schiit voodoo is this??! ".  It was like the amp paired to my headphone, and became one in harmony.  So I left it running overnight on low gain, and went to sleep.
> 
> The signature hasn't changed much, the treble still seems smoother, tho the previous EQ isn't as dark sounding as it was before.  Listening without EQ is still more pleasant than on the HeadRoom, however.  Weird.  Primarily, I was looking for an amp that would maintain dynamic range at lower volume, so that I can enjoy lower volume listening, and this was accomplished.  I suspect it's due to the 500mW of Class A power.  Being able to enjoy the DT-1990 without EQ'ing is an unexpected bonus.



Interesting observations! The treble on the Asgard 3 is a thing of beauty: Not bright and no sibilance.


----------



## Weltverloren

I realize this comparison has been tackled in this thread before, but how would you all compare the Asgard 3 and the Lyr 3 specifically in terms of detail resolution and low end punch?


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Weltverloren said:


> I realize this comparison has been tackled in this thread before, but how would you all compare the Asgard 3 and the Lyr 3 specifically in terms of detail resolution and low end punch?



can't compare Lyr 3. Lyr 3 with some nice rare NOS tube is a thing of pure beauty and sounds mind blowing.   asgard 3 sounded dull to me, no energy, no liveliness to female vocals. not sure why everyone loves it.  i prefer my asgard 2 over asgard 3 still


----------



## kman1211 (Dec 30, 2019)

caenlenfromOCN said:


> can't compare Lyr 3. Lyr 3 with some nice rare NOS tube is a thing of pure beauty and sounds mind blowing.   asgard 3 sounded dull to me, no energy, no liveliness to female vocals. not sure why everyone loves it.  i prefer my asgard 2 over asgard 3 still



I agree that the Lyr 3 is definitely a better amp. I also find Asgard 3 is a bit dull but nicely refined, it’s not a bad amp but it could use just a bit more vividness, does well with more energetic headphones, but the HD 6XX for example is a bit of a bore on it with slightly harsh upper mids and the Asgard 3 has no sonic advantages over the Lyr 3 imho. The Asgard 3 is a good amp for Beyers though, but the Lyr 3 was even better for them. Honestly in terms of sound for a SS amp I would love a combo of the Asgard 3(smooth highs and refinement) and the Sony UDA-1(vividness, dynamics, and blackness) in terms of sound signature. Honestly want to let go of my Asgard 3 and get a Lyr 3 again.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN (Dec 30, 2019)

kman1211 said:


> I agree that the Lyr 3 is definitely a better amp. I also find Asgard 3 is a bit dull but nicely refined, it’s not a bad amp but it could use just a bit more vividness, does well with more energetic headphones, but the HD 6XX for example is a bit of a bore on it with slightly harsh upper mids and the Asgard 3 has no sonic advantages over the Lyr 3 imho. The Asgard 3 is a good amp for Beyers though, but the Lyr 3 was even better for them. Honestly in terms of sound for a SS amp I would love a combo of the Asgard 3(smooth highs and refinement) and the Sony UDA-1(vividness, dynamics, and blackness) in terms of sound signature. Honestly want to let go of my Asgard 3 and get a Lyr 3 again.



same i regret selling my Lyr 3. I had some amazing rare tubes for it that made it sound amazing. both stock tubes for lyr 3 were crap though imo. most people who bought lyr 3 have no idea how good it can be if you buy a 60-70 dollar tube.

my starving student amp sounds about 90-95% as good as a lyr 3 though thats only reason i sold it... $135 versus $580.... so yeah


----------



## tafens

caenlenfromOCN said:


> same i regret selling my Lyr 3. I had some amazing rare tubes for it that made it sound amazing. both stock tubes for lyr 3 were crap though imo. most people who bought lyr 3 have no idea how good it can be if you buy a 60-70 dollar tube.



I just love the Tung-Sol reissue that was an option when I bought my Lyr3, but the standard Russian NOS - not so much.

Which tubes did you use in that 60-70 dollar range to improve upon the Tung-Sol?


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

tafens said:


> I just love the Tung-Sol reissue that was an option when I bought my Lyr3, but the standard Russian NOS - not so much.
> 
> Which tubes did you use in that 60-70 dollar range to improve upon the Tung-Sol?



improve upon the tung-sol... lol. no... destroy it.

Sylvania Bad Boy NOS, forget the year, but i think it was 1960s


----------



## Guidostrunk

My second favorite 6sn7 variant next to the cv1988 is the CBS Hytron 5692. I've rolled just about every "TOTL" 6sn7. The 5692 is a fantastic tube. They can be had on ebay for around the $70 mark if you're vigilant. 
I have a spare with about 100 hours on it I'd be willing to part with if you're interested. No need for burn in. Just plug and play. $50 shipped and fees included.

Cheers!



tafens said:


> I just love the Tung-Sol reissue that was an option when I bought my Lyr3, but the standard Russian NOS - not so much.
> 
> Which tubes did you use in that 60-70 dollar range to improve upon the Tung-Sol?


----------



## Guidostrunk

The year to get is 1952. That's the true bad boy year. They're pretty pricey these days. Me personally found that particular tube too soft and somewhat boring for my tastes. Definitely leaps and bounds better than any stock tube though 


caenlenfromOCN said:


> improve upon the tung-sol... lol. no... destroy it.
> 
> Sylvania Bad Boy NOS, forget the year, but i think it was 1960s


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Guidostrunk said:


> The year to get is 1952. That's the true bad boy year. They're pretty pricey these days. Me personally found that particular tube too soft and somewhat boring for my tastes. Definitely leaps and bounds better than any stock tube though



if i wanted to listen to music that needed a low end punch i'd switch to ken red black glass. also i forget year.

i regret selling all of it really.


----------



## Reputator

I definitely don't think the Asgard 3 is the best amp I've ever had. But my previous best amp was a Meier Corda Concerto that cost me $670 back in 2010, so it's a bit of an unfair comparison, even with the advancements in performance-per-dollar the industry has made in the years since.

It's also very difficult for me to grab a point of reference. I sold all my headphone gear in 2015 to move in with my girlfriend (now wife), and the only thing I've had since then was a Fostex HP-A4BL and Magni 2 Uber in 2017, neither of which hold a candle to the Asgard 3. I didn't even own those a full year before I sold them.

So I can't make any A/B comparisons, and I can't rely on my years-old recollection of how those previous amps sounded. On top of that, I have exactly one highend headphone now, an Edition XX which I purchased to go with my Asgard 3. So what my amp is doing for the sound of my headphones vs other options like the THX 789, I do not know. Though I should note that other amps like the 789 and Lyr 3 that people are comparing this to are DOUBLE the cost, so let's try not to forget that.

After burn-in, I noticed the bass tighten up a bit, which allows for some added detail perhaps but won't satisfy the bass heads out there. My Stantons which are very bass-heavy can still punch, but they maybe don't rock your skull anymore like they're capable of doing (though that will of course depend greatly on the track). Treble which was very present and somewhat grainy, though pleasingly extended has also mellowed out a bit, which again, can be good or bad. The old Stantons definitely appreciated the extra treble, so they're missing that somewhat.

But it's very difficult for me to really assess what this amp can do in terms of airiness, soundstage, imaging, and so on as neither headphone I own specialize in those things. Edition XX can be plenty detailed but it's not class-leading in that regard, so if the amp is also lacking in detail, I wouldn't know which to pin the blame on.

More headphones would be required for a fair assessment of this amp, I feel. At some point I might build out my collection again, but in terms of how much I'm enjoying this setup _right now?_ Well let's just say they're a vast improvement over my brief 2017 foray in terms of realism, musicality, and dynamics (I had a Shure SRH1540 then....not known for their excitement). The beats feel like they hit when they're supposed to, and the tonality is exactly where it should be. I'd maybe be happier if I had a tad more treble sparkle and detail though. Maybe a DT1990 is the cure...


----------



## ColdsnapBry

My Asgard 3 setup.


----------



## genck

ColdsnapBry said:


> My Asgard 3 setup.


Cool, a picture. So what do you think of it?


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Hmm, incredibly good for the price. I don't have enough experience with other DACs or Amps to say how this colors my music. But everything sounds very detailed and accurate through the Mr Speakers Aeon. The bass and treble is great. Very true to sound, reminds me of actually seeing the band live. Some of my lowfi stuff like Dinosaur Jr. or what not does sound better on my Koss Porta Pros.


----------



## Chastity (Jan 3, 2020)

2nd UPDATE:  I wasn't happy with the bass response of the Asgard 3 / DT-1990 combo, so I decided to try a cheap experiment:  my interconnect from DAC to amp was a simple 3.5mm to dual RCA nylon braided cable, 3', probably 28AWG.  So I bought a 1.5' 22AWG one from Monoprice, at the astounding audiophile price of $4.85.  And wow, bass response woke up.  I also find it amusing how significantly heavier it is, as it easily moves around the Creative G6.  

Had to adjust my Parametric EQ from using a 72Hz Left Shelf @ +3dB to a 35 Hz Left Shelf @ +3.5dB.  Better clarity, and quite punchy.    Chellos picked up some timbre.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Chastity said:


> 2nd UPDATE:  I wasn't happy with the bass response of the Asgard 3 / DT-1990 combo, so I decided to try a cheap experiment:  my interconnect from DAC to amp was a simple 3.5mm to dual RCA nylon braided cable, 3', probably 28AWG.  So I bought a 1.5' 22AWG one from Monoprice, at the astounding audiophile price of $4.85.  And wow, bass response woke up.  I also find it amusing how significantly heavier it is, as it easily moves around the Creative G6.
> 
> Had to adjust my Parametric EQ from using a 72Hz Left Shelf @ +3dB to a 35 Hz Left Shelf @ +3.5dB.  Better clarity, and quite punchy.    Chellos picked up some timbre.



I find it hard to believe a cable made that difference. You sure it wasn't just the EQ? Did you test before the EQ?


----------



## Chastity

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I find it hard to believe a cable made that difference. You sure it wasn't just the EQ? Did you test before the EQ?


Yes, I did, swapped them back and forth.  Several times.  I was rather surprised myself.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Weird, the USB port on my USB Hub that my Asgard 3 was plugged into gave up this morning while listening to music. Does the Asgard 3 have the capabilities to blow out a USB port? It could just be the USB hub that gave up the ghost..


----------



## Reputator (Jan 4, 2020)

Chastity said:


> 2nd UPDATE:  I wasn't happy with the bass response of the Asgard 3 / DT-1990 combo, so I decided to try a cheap experiment:  my interconnect from DAC to amp was a simple 3.5mm to dual RCA nylon braided cable, 3', probably 28AWG.  So I bought a 1.5' 22AWG one from Monoprice, at the astounding audiophile price of $4.85.  And wow, bass response woke up.  I also find it amusing how significantly heavier it is, as it easily moves around the Creative G6.
> 
> Had to adjust my Parametric EQ from using a 72Hz Left Shelf @ +3dB to a 35 Hz Left Shelf @ +3.5dB.  Better clarity, and quite punchy.    Chellos picked up some timbre.



It's funny, I just went from that exact Monoprice cable to a 6in cable from Schiit (PYST RCA), and if you think Monoprice wakes this amp up, you ain't heard anything yet. Impact and overall clarity went way up with the PYST.

BTW, I'm going to be getting a Meier Corda Classic in the mail next week, so I'll be able to do a direct comparison between this $200 2019 amp and a $740 amp from 2014. Should be fun!


----------



## Reputator

ColdsnapBry said:


> Weird, the USB port on my USB Hub that my Asgard 3 was plugged into gave up this morning while listening to music. Does the Asgard 3 have the capabilities to blow out a USB port? It could just be the USB hub that gave up the ghost..



The USB controller inside the DAC is powered by USB, so if your USB hub was poorly designed or defective, it could conceivably break under a sustained power load.


----------



## bboris77

Jason Stoddard said:


> Actually, there are measurements up on our site, on the Specs page: https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/Schiit Amp APx555 Standard Test Suite_ Asgard 3.pdf
> .



Jason, I was looking earlier at the APx555 report for the Asgard 3 and I am a bit confused about crosstalk measurements. According to the report they range from -65dB at 300 Ohm to -46dB at 32 Ohm. However, your specifications actually state the following: "Crosstalk: Less than -87dB, 20Hz-20KHz". Could you please shed some light on this?


----------



## Chastity

Reputator said:


> It's funny, I just went from that exact Monoprice cable to a 6in cable from Schiit (PYST RCA), and if you think Monoprice wakes this amp up, you ain't heard anything yet. Impact and overall clarity went way up with the PYST.
> 
> BTW, I'm going to be getting a Meier Corda Classic in the mail next week, so I'll be able to do a direct comparison between this $200 2019 amp and a $740 amp from 2014. Should be fun!


To use those interconnects, i would need a heavy duty 3.5mm to dual RCA splitter.  The G6 uses a 3.5mm line-out.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Chastity said:


> New Asgard 3 owner, decided it was time for a new headphone amp after 15 years of using a HeadRoom Supreme amp.  (Thx Tyll)  Geez, has it been 15 years?    Anyhoo, using a G6 as my DAC (Fast roll off Linear Phase) with a iDefender3.0 to supply DC power to G6 via powerpack.  The Asgard really picks up on the dirty power from laptop's USB, with white noise and humming, more-so than the HeadRoom.  Headphones are a set of DT-1990 250 Ohm @ High Gain and Balanced pads.
> 
> I found the Asgard output to be tighter, and faster compared to the HeadRoom.  Also, the headphones are able to retain their dynamics at lower volume levels better. I noted that the power across the FR was more linear, bass and subbass is well defined.  Mids are a tad less recessed, treble isn't glaring or overly represented.  In fact I felt they were a touch smoother.
> 
> ...



Asgard 3 is a great amp for Beyers for sure, been using it with a Amiron home and its got very pleasant sounding treble. Still too much, but I only need to drop it by like 4db as opposed to the 8 I need to off my motherboard directly lol. It makes everything sound quite airy without being annoying. Amiron with the Asgard is the most chilled out listening experience I have ever had, loads of detail without being irritating (once you drop the treble a tad). 

I was actually thinking of getting a G6 to use with my Asgard as well so cool to see someone has actually done it!

I have got a Modi 3 now and I am actually not a huge fan of this pairing at least not with the headphones I have now, the Amiron and a load of Koss. I liked it at first but have soured on it. 

The Modi 3 makes the upper mids sound quite withdrawn especially with the Amiron which already has them pulled back quite a bit. Its also got a bloom in the lower mids I am not a huge fan of. I thought it was the Asgard doing it at first, but I have it connected now to my motherboards line out and that bloom went away, upper mids came back and it sounds great. Didnt expect to like my motherboard DAC (alc1220) better but I do lol, goes surprisingly well with the Asgard.  The Asgard gets rid of the annoying edges of it while keeping the detail.

I would guess the Modi 3/Asgard 3 pairing would be nice with the Sennheiser HD6xx line though, as they have a lot of upper mid energy pulling some back would be welcome.


----------



## Reputator (Jan 8, 2020)

Well folks, the Asgard 3 is going back to Schiit. My used Meier Audio Corda Classic arrived last night, and after a few sessions of listening, it's simply no contest.

Now let me just preface this by saying that I'd NEVER disparage anyone who has purchased this amp and enjoys it. I think it gets a lot of things right, and I found the sound was helped greatly when I replaced the crappy Monoprice interconnect I was using. It's a great value for $200 and I wouldn't blame anyone if you think it's unfair to compare it to amps that are or once were MUCH more expensive.

But that's sorta the reality we live in. You really NEED to consider the used market when shopping in the audiophile world, as it opens the doors to so much better equipment for those on limited budgets such as myself. I bought the Corda Classic for only $300 and in 2014 would have cost about 2.5x that, and its performance back then was compared to much more expensive amps even still.

The step up was not small. The soundstage on my Edition XXs probably doubled in size. The clarity jumped up dramatically as well, and that contributed to some of the best separation I've ever heard (within my limited means). Imaging also improved greatly, and overall realism on acoustic instruments has been incredible. I honestly thought I had heard my favorite songs like Hotel California and Knights of Cydonia (Muse) about as well as I ever will, and any further upgrades would only be incremental. That was sharply disproven.

Once again if you only compare new-to-new and forget about the used market altogether, it's a fine amp. But going back to it now, it feels like someone placed a box over my head while I was trying to listen to my music.

(edit: meant to include pic originally and forgot)


----------



## Baten

Reputator said:


> Well folks, the Asgard 3 is going back to Schiit. My used Meier Audio Corda Classic arrived last night, and after a few sessions of listening, it's simply no contest.
> 
> Now let me just preface this by saying that I'd NEVER disparage anyone who has purchased this amp and enjoys it. I think it gets a lot of things right, and I found the sound was helped greatly when I replaced the crappy Monoprice interconnect I was using. It's a great value for $200 and I wouldn't blame anyone if you think it's unfair to compare it to amps that are or once were MUCH more expensive.
> 
> ...


thanks for the comparison


----------



## bboris77 (Jan 8, 2020)

bboris77 said:


> Jason, I was looking earlier at the APx555 report for the Asgard 3 and I am a bit confused about crosstalk measurements. According to the report they range from -65dB at 300 Ohm to -46dB at 32 Ohm. However, your specifications actually state the following: "Crosstalk: Less than -87dB, 20Hz-20KHz". Could you please shed some light on this?



I just heard back from their support team - there was an error with the original AP test. They ran a new one which has now been posted. The crosstalk specification has been updated to "Less than -82dB, 20Hz-20KHz, 300 ohm load".

https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/Schiit Amp APx555 Standard Test Suite_ Asgard 3-2.pdf


----------



## Chastity

Out of curiosity, I did some swapping from the Asgard 3 to G6 amp, to see if I could tell the difference at the same volume level.  It was easy, the Asgard 3 output sounded a lot more fuller, well-rounded.  Mid bass sounded anemic on the G6 in comparison.  The G6 had some slam, but it felt like a section of the lower register was missing.


----------



## The Torrent

Should i buy this or a Magni and modi for my Audeze EL-8 Titaniums?


----------



## Chastity

The Torrent said:


> Should i buy this or a Magni and modi for my Audeze EL-8 Titaniums?


Do you want the larger Class A capacity?


----------



## Asahi Templar

Chastity said:


> Out of curiosity, I did some swapping from the Asgard 3 to G6 amp, to see if I could tell the difference at the same volume level.  It was easy, the Asgard 3 output sounded a lot more fuller, well-rounded.  Mid bass sounded anemic on the G6 in comparison.  The G6 had some slam, but it felt like a section of the lower register was missing.




Got my G6 now with the Asgard and I really like this combo. I much prefer this to the Modi 3 in fact. Very energetic sound without being overblown. Less warm but less withdrawn mids than the Modi.

The G6 internal amp sounds sparklier than the Asgard to me but with that comes a irritating edge than the Asgard gets rid of. I agree there is less weight to the bass and Asgard sounds like its got more body/lower mids. Asgard sounds more natural to me.  Asgard has more depth to the soundstage as well, sounds a bit less congested.

This being said I actually like G6 internal amp on some metal/rock as I like the spark/edginess as it gives some bite to guitars, Asgard can be too polite on some energetic tracks for my taste. Its quite a nice combo as I can just switch to which one I prefer for each track though its the Asgard 95% of the time.

The digital filters on the G6 make a difference to me as well, I actually like the Fast, Minimum phase one for the internal amp but I prefer the fast, linear phase on the Asgard. Minimum phase sounds less irritating, but a little dull while linear is the opposite. Slow filters are just dull and I dont care for them. A small thing but enough for me to notice. Asgard sounds killer with the linear phase one with my Amiron home.


----------



## genck

Asahi Templar said:


> Got my G6 now with the Asgard and I really like this combo. I much prefer this to the Modi 3 in fact. Very energetic sound without being overblown. Less warm but less withdrawn mids than the Modi.
> 
> The G6 internal amp sounds sparklier than the Asgard to me but with that comes a irritating edge than the Asgard gets rid of. I agree there is less weight to the bass and Asgard sounds like its got more body/lower mids. Asgard sounds more natural to me.  Asgard has more depth to the soundstage as well, sounds a bit less congested.
> 
> ...


The DAC in the G6 is Cirrus Logic which is similar to what some apple products use, the modi uses AK as you may be aware. Good comparisons there, glad you like the A3 as well.


----------



## Rensek

Plautus001 said:


> I currently have the Modi 2 Uber, Topping D30, and Grace SDAC.
> 
> I love the Asgard 3, but I didn't want to be tied down with a card.  Im thinking of getting another DAC and I have it down to three choices...
> 
> ...



I have a 4490 bifrost, self install, did it back in October....

It's great. I also have a Bifrost 2.

I'd say if you are looking at best cost vs performance factor, get a Bifrost 4490 over the modis. 

Bifrost 2 is better then the 4490, but only you can determine if its worth 450 dollars more then the 4490. That difference could buy some nice HPs


----------



## Rensek

genck said:


> The DAC in the G6 is Cirrus Logic which is similar to what some apple products use, the modi uses AK as you may be aware. Good comparisons there, glad you like the A3 as well.



The Cirrus logic DAC in my IPad air 2 is pretty stellar.


----------



## genck

Rensek said:


> The Cirrus logic DAC in my IPad air 2 is pretty stellar.


Cool story bro, I didn't say it wasn't


----------



## Plautus001

Rensek said:


> I have a 4490 bifrost, self install, did it back in October....
> 
> It's great. I also have a Bifrost 2.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback... I'm still thinking about it... not sure what's going to come out over the next year.... but I am tempted by  the 4490 but Canadian exchange is killing me.


----------



## Rensek

genck said:


> Cool story bro, I didn't say it wasn't



I don't think the dude or Walter would approve of a Walter avatar while using the awful, awful, awful slang of "bro"

Also, I was agreeing with you, a plus one so to speak..

It helps tie the room together.


----------



## genck

Rensek said:


> I don't think the dude or Walter would approve of a Walter avatar while using the awful, awful, awful slang of "bro"
> 
> Also, I was agreeing with you, a plus one so to speak..
> 
> It helps tie the room together.


I was hoping you would be out of your element dude, but you're not.


----------



## Asahi Templar

genck said:


> The DAC in the G6 is Cirrus Logic which is similar to what some apple products use, the modi uses AK as you may be aware. Good comparisons there, glad you like the A3 as well.



Yeah G6 uses the CS43131 which is quite new and rare so far. Only a few daps out there using it, and I think the G6 is the only desktop dac to use it.

I am quite impressed with it, I actually have disliked every other Cirrus Logic dac I have tried, but they all used the older CS4398. This new one sounds amazing, from memory its extremely similar to the Sabre 9038 which is also great.

Really impressive little chip, very low power consumption, wouldnt be surprised if the newer Iphones are using it or something extremely similar. Its likely one of the best options out there now if power consumption is a concern.

Modi uses the AKM 4490 like most the modern Schiit DS dacs. Will be interesting to hear if more people find the 4490 based dacs good with the Asgard.

Not sure how much different the Bifrost 4490 is from the Modi 3.

i suspect the Modi Multibit would also be great with the Asgard. 

From what I understand Jason uses the Asgard 3 with the new Bifrost on his desk, so maybe that is the best pairing if you can afford it lol.


----------



## goryglory0209

Asahi Templar said:


> Got my G6 now with the Asgard and I really like this combo. I much prefer this to the Modi 3 in fact. Very energetic sound without being overblown. Less warm but less withdrawn mids than the Modi.
> 
> The G6 internal amp sounds sparklier than the Asgard to me but with that comes a irritating edge than the Asgard gets rid of. I agree there is less weight to the bass and Asgard sounds like its got more body/lower mids. Asgard sounds more natural to me.  Asgard has more depth to the soundstage as well, sounds a bit less congested.
> 
> ...



I had an Aune X1S used with Asgard 3 but then moved to Modi. Its a lot of difference in sound stage as well as the the music sounds more cleaner way cleaner.


----------



## Asahi Templar

goryglory0209 said:


> I had an Aune X1S used with Asgard 3 but then moved to Modi. Its a lot of difference in sound stage as well as the the music sounds more cleaner way cleaner.




Yeah that soundstage difference is what I dont care for about the Modi. It sounds like the presence region/upper mids are a bit withdrawn on the Modi which makes the vocals sound further away from you. Its a nifty effect and I think it works really well with Sennheiser Hd6xx series headphones but with the headphones I use that already have the vocals a bit laid back its too much. Everything sounds a bit diffuse and too polite for me. 

its a really bad match with the Amiron home imo, as the amiron already has somewhat withdrawn upper mids and some very warm mids, Modi takes it to a 11. Alternatively if you really into that sort of sound I guess it would be a amazing combo.

Detail is very good on the Modi and its very pleasant sounding though, I just crave a little more excitement/intimacy. 

Think I may be in the minority on this one, most people seem to like the big soundstage effect, I like a relatively intimate one or everything sounds too diffuse to me. . I dont even really like the HD800 for instance, great headphone but too diffuse sounding for me.

Just been listening to Nirvana's unplugged with the  Asgard ,G6 and my EQed Amiron, sounds so damn good. Really does sound like you are sitting in the front row at the concert. Wish I had gotten this setup earlier, could have saved so much time and money lol.


----------



## goryglory0209

Asahi Templar said:


> Yeah that soundstage difference is what I dont care for about the Modi. It sounds like the presence region/upper mids are a bit withdrawn on the Modi which makes the vocals sound further away from you. Its a nifty effect and I think it works really well with Sennheiser Hd6xx series headphones but with the headphones I use that already have the vocals a bit laid back its too much. Everything sounds a bit diffuse and too polite for me.
> 
> its a really bad match with the Amiron home imo, as the amiron already has somewhat withdrawn upper mids and some very warm mids, Modi takes it to a 11. Alternatively if you really into that sort of sound I guess it would be a amazing combo.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comment on the Vocals and that beat that gets missed. I feel the same. You are now making me think that I may go get a G6. I have been using the Dt990 80Ohm and Sen HD599. On DT surely it looks sometimes commpressed. Source is mainly Tidal Premium.


----------



## goryglory0209

goryglory0209 said:


> I agree with your comment on the Vocals and that beat that gets missed. I feel the same. You are now making me think that I may go get a G6. I have been using the Dt990 80Ohm and Sen HD599. On DT surely it looks sometimes commpressed. Source is mainly Tidal Premium.


I sometimes feel better using my Blon 03 with this combo. They sound so neutral balanced that its puts shame on the Expensive headsets. Not sure how that happens. Maybe its the combo that just works with those IEM


----------



## Asahi Templar

goryglory0209 said:


> I agree with your comment on the Vocals and that beat that gets missed. I feel the same. You are now making me think that I may go get a G6. I have been using the Dt990 80Ohm and Sen HD599. On DT surely it looks sometimes compressed. Source is mainly Tidal Premium.




G6 is very nice, really impressive device for the money. I think it has the most features for the lowest price of any dac out there currently and sounds great. May be able to get it cheap used too, I got mine for about 75 dollars used here in Japan.

Only complaint I have with it is Creatives software is a pain to get running at least on my PC it was. Some people just plug it in and have it work, but on my PC it kept thinking it was a realtek device and trying to install realtek drivers for it. I think its because my motherboard had a creative sound thing as a bonus feature and it caused windows to see it as part of that. Very strange and other people had similar issues. Its not given me any problems now that its up and running but really wish Creative could get it together software wise. Not anything new though, Creative has always struggled with driver issues.

Dt990 is quite similar to the Amiron Home FR wise so might also be a bit of a bad match at least if you like your vocals a little closer yeah, they are already going to be a bit recessed.

I think the Modi is at its best with a relatively neutral headphone or midrange forward headphone as it gives them a little more openness without hurting the vocal presence too much. Not heard a Blon 03 yet but they are supposed to be great for the price. 

Its amazing how cheap great audio is getting nowadays.


----------



## Chastity

Asahi Templar said:


> Its amazing how cheap great audio is getting nowadays.


Speaking of which, I see the DT-1770 Pro on Amazon for $393, or $78.60/mo for 5 months.  Nice.

Also, thanks for the info on the Modi, and I would be upset if the mids were more recessed on these headphones.  Fortunately, I prefer the A pads, and it's the B-pads that recess the mids.  I decided against having a DAC card in my Asgard, because I don't like the fact that there's only USB input.  I would want optical in option so I can use my G6 with it.  The G6 in 5.1 or 7.1 Virtual and Direct Mode is wonderful for my 24/96 6ch DVDA rips.  I'd hate to have to rely on Dolby Atmos for Headphones or DTS:X.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Chastity said:


> Speaking of which, I see the DT-1770 Pro on Amazon for $393, or $78.60/mo for 5 months.  Nice.
> 
> Also, thanks for the info on the Modi, and I would be upset if the mids were more recessed on these headphones.  Fortunately, I prefer the A pads, and it's the B-pads that recess the mids.  I decided against having a DAC card in my Asgard, because I don't like the fact that there's only USB input.  I would want optical in option so I can use my G6 with it.  The G6 in 5.1 or 7.1 Virtual and Direct Mode is wonderful for my 24/96 6ch DVDA rips.  I'd hate to have to rely on Dolby Atmos for Headphones or DTS:X.



That is cool I didnt know the virtual surround would work over optical out and direct mode. I assumed it was tied to the SBX engine and would be disabled in direct mode. Very nice feature!

Havent yet played around with the virtual surround, just been using it in stereo direct mode.

 Being able to run virtual surround to a better dac in the future is very nice indeed. Only having USB is definitely a weakness of the Asgard addon cards.

THe DT-1770 dropped a lot because of the Drop 177x-go I think. Not sure which is actually a better headphone. The drop one comes with more earpads and is a bit less bright I think but drops to 32ohms. Not sure if the lower impedance will make any difference in detail/resolution. Traditionally the higher impedance Beyerdynamics have been better, so maybe the DT1770 might actually be a better buy.

The Tesla Beyers pair really nicely with the Asgard as it cuts some of the harshness from the treble. I still use EQ with my Amiron to drop the treble a bit, but its a lot more tolerable even without EQ than it is on many other amps.


----------



## Odin412

Last night I was playing around with my Aeon Flow Closed and the Asgard 3 and I have to say this amp has have very good synergy with the original AFC. Especially electronic music sounded very good with the Asgard 3: Deep bass, lifelike midrange and smooth treble. Very nice!


----------



## thegen

genck said:


> You misunderstood what he was saying, 70% of the pot doesn't mean 70% volume. Some people turn their amp up while turning the source volume down, or vice versa - max source volume and have low pot setting.



I have the A3 with LCD-2C and I can crank the volume up to just below 50%, after that it gets too loud. I have my OS volume at 100%. Would I benefit from turning down my OS volume in order to be able to use 70% of the pot on the amplifier?


----------



## ev666il

thegen said:


> I have the A3 with LCD-2C and I can crank the volume up to just below 50%, after that it gets too loud. I have my OS volume at 100%. Would I benefit from turning down my OS volume in order to be able to use 70% of the pot on the amplifier?



You wouldn't. Ideally, you'll want your digital source to be maxed, and your volume control to be on the analog side (i.e. using the pot on your amp.) Decreasing Windows' volume control also increases the noise floor (or, well, noise floor stays the same but the signal is quieter compared to it.)


----------



## thegen

ev666il said:


> You wouldn't. Ideally, you'll want your digital source to be maxed, and your volume control to be on the analog side (i.e. using the pot on your amp.) Decreasing Windows' volume control also increases the noise floor (or, well, noise floor stays the same but the signal is quieter compared to it.)



I see! I have no external DAC at the moment. Using the headphone out from my PC. But when I get the DAC, I assume the volume will change aswell. Depending on the line out voltage from the DAC is that correct?


----------



## ev666il

thegen said:


> I see! I have no external DAC at the moment. Using the headphone out from my PC. But when I get the DAC, I assume the volume will change aswell. Depending on the line out voltage from the DAC is that correct?



I'm a bit confused as to how you'd be using your headphone out to connect to the Asgard 3? 

The output stage from an external DAC may have a different (probably higher) gain compared to your computer's built-in audio or soundcard, or even compared to the internal DAC card in your Asgard 3 if you have one. That would increase your perceived loudness at the same volume knob position.


----------



## thegen

ev666il said:


> I'm a bit confused as to how you'd be using your headphone out to connect to the Asgard 3?
> 
> The output stage from an external DAC may have a different (probably higher) gain compared to your computer's built-in audio or soundcard, or even compared to the internal DAC card in your Asgard 3 if you have one. That would increase your perceived loudness at the same volume knob position.



The line-out on the motherboard


----------



## ColdsnapBry (Jan 18, 2020)

Just had a quick question about low/high gain. In high gain does the asgard 3 output more power than low gain? Or is it just increasing the volume..

Also just a bit confused when people talk about the sound signature of the Asgard 3 and don't specify the DAC, wouldn't it be pretty different the AK4490 and the multibit? Or does Schiit house sound, or so I hear, of a little bass emphasis and slightly taking off the edge of treble implemented across both DACs?



Odin412 said:


> Last night I was playing around with my Aeon Flow Closed and the Asgard 3 and I have to say this amp has have very good synergy with the original AFC. Especially electronic music sounded very good with the Asgard 3: Deep bass, lifelike midrange and smooth treble. Very nice!



Just curious were you using high or low gain on the AFC? Also did the Asgard 3 have multibit of AK4490 chip? Thanks!


----------



## Odin412

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just curious were you using high or low gain on the AFC? Also did the Asgard 3 have multibit of AK4490 chip? Thanks!



I use the High gain setting. I'm not sure what the sound differences are between the High and Low gain, but for me the Low gain setting means that I have to turn the volume knob up quite far to get to a comfortable listening volume.

I use the original Bifrost Multibit DAC. I haven't heard the Asgard 3 with any of the built-in DAC options, but I would venture that the 4490 would be similar to the Modi 3 and the multibit would be similar to the Modi Multibit. I use the Modi Multibit in my speaker system and I also have a Modi 3 just for fun so I could compare, but I prefer the Multibit version.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Odin412 said:


> I use the High gain setting. I'm not sure what the sound differences are between the High and Low gain, but for me the Low gain setting means that I have to turn the volume knob up quite far to get to a comfortable listening volume.
> 
> I use the original Bifrost Multibit DAC. I haven't heard the Asgard 3 with any of the built-in DAC options, but I would venture that the 4490 would be similar to the Modi 3 and the multibit would be similar to the Modi Multibit. I use the Modi Multibit in my speaker system and I also have a Modi 3 just for fun so I could compare, but I prefer the Multibit version.



Ok, yea lowgain i'm at volume knob max on my Aeon Flow Open. So I've started using highgain. The Asgard 2 w/ multibit was a bit out of my range so I opted for the 4490.


----------



## rkw

thegen said:


> I have the A3 with LCD-2C and I can crank the volume up to just below 50%, after that it gets too loud. I have my OS volume at 100%. Would I benefit from turning down my OS volume in order to be able to use 70% of the pot on the amplifier?


In theory, turning down the OS volume may reduce resolution, but it's easy enough to try it and see if you actually hear a difference in sound quality. It might not make a noticeable difference because you are currently using the low quality DAC and headphone output of the motherboard. Both will be bypassed when you use an external DAC.


----------



## elitico

I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.

I do not notice it directly after turning it on but more before I turn it off after a listening session (when it is warm).

I have tried to disconnect all cables exept the power cable to rule out other factors. The humming is there when nothing is connected.

Is this normal?

The noise is coming from the unit itself. I hear nothing out of the headphones.


----------



## airwhale

elitico said:


> I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.



Could it be the AC hum from the power supply? It would be either 50 or 60 Hz depending on your grid.


----------



## elitico (Jan 24, 2020)

airwhale said:


> Could it be the AC hum from the power supply? It would be either 50 or 60 Hz depending on your grid.



Yeah, sounds like that. But I got a shielded power cable connected to a good mains block. I know that NAIM gear for example often has this humming noise. Is this true for Schiit to?


----------



## bboris77

elitico said:


> Yeah, sounds like that. But I got a shielded power cable connected to a good mains block. I know that NAIM gear for example often has this humming noise. Is this true for Schiit to?


Definitely not. I have had 7 different Schiit mid-sized units with transformers built in (115V) and have never had one that hummed. I would first rule out the power cable/mains block by plugging the Asgard 3 directly into the wall using the basic supplied cable. If you could test it in another house, it would be even better. If it still keeps making the humming sound and it is loud enough to bother you, I would then simply contact their support and tell them about it.


----------



## KukoCL (Jan 24, 2020)

elitico said:


> I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.
> 
> I do not notice it directly after turning it on but more before I turn it off after a listening session (when it is warm).
> 
> ...


I've never heard that humming in my A3 with MB card. I've used the power cable that came with the A3 adding an adapter that doesn't have the ground connector, and other power cable from my office with the 3 connectors and neither of them produced that noise.

The power here is 220v 50hz. Maybe that depends on the power supply for your country?


----------



## tafens

elitico said:


> I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.
> 
> I do not notice it directly after turning it on but more before I turn it off after a listening session (when it is warm).
> 
> ...



Transformers can sometimes hum audibly. It shouldn’t affect performance but can of course be annoying if it’s loud enough. I’d say contact Schiit support about it.


----------



## Rensek (Jan 24, 2020)

elitico said:


> I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.
> 
> I do not notice it directly after turning it on but more before I turn it off after a listening session (when it is warm).
> 
> ...



You should try the stock cable in the exact same setup.

Then try a different circuit

If the transformer isnt bad/loud it's likely a ground loop hum.

I have to be very careful about putting too many pieces of audio gear on the same outlet, or even power strip.

Often moving the affected piece of equipment to a different power strip/surge protector on the same outlet will solve the problem.

Your shielded cable likely won't protect from ground hum. that is inside the electrical circuit.

I believe shielded cables refer to interference from other electronics. WiFi, cordless phones, em fields given off by other electronics, etc. Someone correct me if I am wrong on that last part.

The more testing you do before you contact Schiit the faster the warranty/repair process will go.


----------



## KukoCL

Rensek said:


> I believe shielded cables refer to interference from other electronics. WiFi, cordless phones, em fields given off by other electronics, etc. Someone correct me if I am wrong on that last part.


Yes, it helps protecting from ambient electronic interferences.


----------



## rkw

elitico said:


> I have noticed a humming noise coming out from my asgard 3 with MB card.
> 
> I do not notice it directly after turning it on but more before I turn it off after a listening session (when it is warm).
> 
> ...


Mechanical hum in a transformer might be caused by DC offset in the power line. A power filter might help, such as: https://emotiva.com/products/cmx-2


----------



## elitico

Ok, I have now tested it in another room with different power cords. It was a little better but I can still hear it close to the unit. You who say that you hear nothing, have you put your head very close to the unit? Is it really dead quiet? Some noise could be normal or?


----------



## steveoat

Has anyone tried to install one of the dac cards to an existing unit?  Is it difficult?


----------



## gefski

elitico said:


> Ok, I have now tested it in another room with different power cords. It was a little better but I can still hear it close to the unit. You who say that you hear nothing, have you put your head very close to the unit? Is it really dead quiet? Some noise could be normal or?



Silent in a quiet room. As was already mentioned, you could have DC on your AC line (PS Audio Humbuster and other devices for that purpose will remove it) or your unit could have a defective transformer that hums. This type external hum is not the same as a ground loop.


----------



## Currawong

steveoat said:


> Has anyone tried to install one of the dac cards to an existing unit?  Is it difficult?



It's quite easy.


----------



## steveoat

Currawong said:


> It's quite easy.



Are there any general directions on how to do this?


----------



## Currawong

steveoat said:


> Are there any general directions on how to do this?



My advice is this: If taking the screws off the back and top, puling off the knob, and unscrewing the DAC board and lifting it out of its socket is too scary for you, then don't bother.


----------



## jnak00

steveoat said:


> Are there any general directions on how to do this?





Currawong said:


> My advice is this: If taking the screws off the back and top, puling off the knob, and unscrewing the DAC board and lifting it out of its socket is too scary for you, then don't bother.



I was going to say, if you need instructions then you probably shouldn't be doing it


----------



## tafens

jnak00 said:


> I was going to say, if you need instructions then you probably shouldn't be doing it



I’d say if you are comfortable messing with Arduino/Pi boards/shields/hats and stuff like that it should be no problem.
If you haven’t handled bare electronic boards before, then don’t - or at least ask an electronics-savvy friend.

And, a word of caution; warranty will not cover damages caused by a screwdriver puncturing a capacitor, a dac ic zapped with electrostatic discharges, snapped pins, ripped components, etc.. (you get the idea )


----------



## Selbi

Okay here's a little bit of a perhaps silly question, but can the Asgard with a 4490 module be considered a "straight upgrade" from a Schiit Stack? I like the idea of a convenient desktop solution, which is why until now I've held on to my Fulla 2. I've considered getting the stack for some time now, but I dislike having to use two separate devices. Put two and two together and the next logical step (price-wise) is the DAC-equipped Asgard.

Are there any experiences on this?


----------



## McLambo

Interested in this as well. First wanted to go with the Multibit module, but after reading several review and measurements topics, I want to stick with the 'regular' dac module


----------



## Currawong

I'd honestly get what appeals to you most. The Asgard 3 is a better amp, though at regular listening levels with most headphones you probably wont notice a significant difference over a Magni 3+.

I wouldn't pay attention to the drama over measurements. It's not uncommon for someone to attempt to gain respect by trashing a manufacturer. It's just a type of politics. _"X is bad. Look! This person/company is doing X! They are bad! Look how I'm saving you from their evil!"_


----------



## audioismyhobby

I just bought an Asgard 3, should be here Friday.  I already have a Valhalla 2, so will be quite interesting to compare these two.  The Valhalla may be more pleasing with a detailed DAC and cans that are very detailed (AKG Q701?) where as the Asgard may be more pleasing with a warm tube DAC and cans that are more forgiving (S HD600?), if that makes sense to anyone.  Just a guess as to what I may prefer.


----------



## Selbi

Currawong said:


> you probably wont notice a significant difference


Here's the thing: this doesn't really ease my mind. See, my big problem with this upgrade "dilemma" in big ol' quotes is that no matter where I look, reviews and opinions are always just "this is good and it doesn't really matter what you pick, you'll have fun with this device." Absolutely, I can see this.

But this raised a paradoxical situation, at least to me: On one hand, there are clear cuts between price levels with their attributed sound performance; on the other hand, those higher levels are rarely recommended even with their price difference in mind. It gives me anxiety to feel like I'm missing out or, on the flipside, spending too much.

So, for the sake of my initial question, let's assume for a minute the Asgard 3 with a 4490 DAC module and a Schiit Stack cost exactly the same. Does the Asgard still win?


----------



## tcellguy

It's hard to say "better" or "worse". The Magni 3+ and Asgard 3 had very similar detail retrieval. However the tonality were very different based on my recall (haven't heard either in a while). The Magni 3+ seemed more like a mini-Jotunheim with strong bass response and crisper treble. The Asgard 3 had larger sound stage but somewhat soft treble. It may come down to synergy with your headphones. A lot of people seem to love the THX 789. To me it was very detailed, but I preferred the tonality of all the Schiit amps I've heard. The 789 seemed a bit bright and compressed, while the Asgard 3 sounded more dynamic, had a larger soundstage, and was overall more fun at the cost of a less detailed midrange and softer treble. I prefer Jotunheim and Lyr 3 to all these other amps, but I've seen others who strongly prefer the THX series or Asgard 3.


----------



## ev666il

Not too much to add in terms of aural performance (I also haven’t heard the Magni 3+), but I’ll say this. If there is even a small chance that going for the cheaper option will leave you feeling like you’re missing out, go for the Asgard 3. There’s no point in spending any amount of money on a purchase that is less than 100% satisfactory to you; if the end result is that you’re wondering what could have been, had you spent the extra penny, you’ve wasted money.

If you buy the A3 with a DAC card, you can always buy a separate, better DAC down the road and keep the A3 as amp. I did so with the Multibit card, which I’ve recently replaced with a Bifrost 2.


----------



## Currawong

Couldn't have said it better I reckon.


----------



## tafens

ev666il said:


> If you buy the A3 with a DAC card, you can always buy a separate, better DAC down the road and keep the A3 as amp. I did so with the Multibit card, which I’ve recently replaced with a Bifrost 2.



I did exactly that with my Lyr3; started out with the multibit dac card and upgraded to the Bifrost2.
The multibit card now lives in the Asgard3 I ordered with it (couldn’t resist, and I needed to put the card somewhere to keep it useful)


----------



## tafens

Thought I’d try to move a discussion about Asgard3 that somehow started in the HD660S thread that probably better belongs here.. this is a copy of my last post in that sub thread:



kman1211 said:


> Honestly I think the Asgard 3 is very similar to the Lyr 3 without the tube rolling ability and the slight tube sound the Lyr 3 has. The Lyr 3 just has a little bit smoother treble (though this depends on the tube) and is a bit more resolving. But don't get me wrong the treble is very smooth and natural on the Asgard 3, by far the smoothest and cleanest I've heard around it's price range. I listen mostly with Beyers so I know real fast if an amp or dac has issues with the treble. Just as with the HD 6xx line I'll know real fast if there is some problems in the upper mids.



I really like the Asgard3 and it certainly has similarities with the Lyr3. It probably should have, too, as both use the same Continiuty(tm) topology (Lyr3 for its solid state part).

A few days ago I did a comparison between my Lyr3 and Asgard3 on the Bifrost2. But before I get to that though, a word about the multibit card vs Bifrost2 on Asgard3; albeit I did not do a thorough comparison on this, I felt that Bifrost2 gave the Asgard3 a more dynamic sound, removed some uncomfortable treble presence and also gave it a larger sound stage as compared to the card.

Now for the Lyr3 and the Asgard3. I use a Tung-Sol 6SN7 GTB (reissue) tube in the Lyr3 and listen with HD6XX headphones. Both amps on high gain.
I had the Asgard3 sandwiched between the Bifrost2 and the Lyr3 (and yes, yes, the Lyr3 on top.. ), and to switch between them I had to first move the interconnects and then the headphone to the one I wanted to listen to.

TL;DR: Asgard3 is very good, but I prefer the Lyr3.

The slightly longer version; Both of them are great, no doubt about that. However, using Asgard3 as the reference, I feel that the Lyr3 has more of a wide/deep soundstage (while Asgard3 is more in your head). Lyr3 also feels more engaging, more dynamic to me, with perhaps a bit more low end bass, while Asgard3 comes out as a little more dry sounding.
Moreover; if, having switched back and forth between them, I stayed on one and listened to the end of the song before going to the next and begin switching again it was almost always the Lyr3.

If they were beers: 
Asgard3: well, this is a really good pint of beer!
Lyr3: hey barkeep! get me anothet one!

Perhaps it’s a tube thing..? I’ve found that I really like the tube sound, so just as the tubes, I might be a bit biased..


----------



## audioismyhobby

Greetings everyone.  So I received a used Asgard 3 in the mail yesterday and have listened for about an hour so far.  I was using a Valhalla 2 with stock tubes.  HD600 and Denon DM300 DAC (better than BiFrost 2 DS to my ears).  I love the Asgard 3 sound for my desktop, computer work station.  It is everything already said in this thread.  I think I prefer the more detailed sound, wider soundstage, better tonal balance because I am use to listening to good 2 channel speaker systems and that is what they deliver.  My HD 600's have never sounded so good.  Anyway, I am off to spend a few weeks (or more) with the Asgard and then I will be back, see you on the other side and enjoy the music!


----------



## loki993

So its finally time for a new amp as I have been without one for a while now and Im 99 percent sure Im getting the Asgard 3, but I need an DAC for it. I dont really want to go with a combo unit and I dont want to spend 699 for a Bifrost 2. I had a magni2/modi 2 stack but I didn't like it. t kinda just made everything sound sort of dark and the music wasn't engaging. I dont like JDS stuff, I had the element and it also wasn't engaging at all. It was very clean and very detailed but the music wasn't fun, it was clinical. From what I read online this is the JDS house sound.  

Headphone right now are K7xx but eventually I will change them to something else...what Im not really sure. Maybe Focal Elex, I will probably pick up a pair of jubilees. 

So where is the middle ground for an asgard? Doesnt have to be a schiit DAC either.


----------



## tafens

loki993 said:


> So its finally time for a new amp as I have been without one for a while now and Im 99 percent sure Im getting the Asgard 3, but I need an DAC for it. I dont really want to go with a combo unit and I dont want to spend 699 for a Bifrost 2. I had a magni2/modi 2 stack but I didn't like it. t kinda just made everything sound sort of dark and the music wasn't engaging. I dont like JDS stuff, I had the element and it also wasn't engaging at all. It was very clean and very detailed but the music wasn't fun, it was clinical. From what I read online this is the JDS house sound.
> 
> Headphone right now are K7xx but eventually I will change them to something else...what Im not really sure. Maybe Focal Elex, I will probably pick up a pair of jubilees.
> 
> So where is the middle ground for an asgard? Doesnt have to be a schiit DAC either.



The Asgard3 is very nice, but if you want a more engaging sound, you might want to try tubes.
I find the Lyr3 with Tung-Sol 6SN7 (new production) tube very engaging, both with the internal multibit dac card and the Bifrost2 - more so than the Asgard3 with the same dacs. 

However, thanks to Asgard3’s similarities with Lyr3 (both having the Continuity(tm) output stage), I’d think that it probably is more engaging than most pure solid state amps.


----------



## Baten

loki993 said:


> So its finally time for a new amp as I have been without one for a while now and Im 99 percent sure Im getting the Asgard 3, but I need an DAC for it. I dont really want to go with a combo unit and I dont want to spend 699 for a Bifrost 2. I had a magni2/modi 2 stack but I didn't like it. t kinda just made everything sound sort of dark and the music wasn't engaging. I dont like JDS stuff, I had the element and it also wasn't engaging at all. It was very clean and very detailed but the music wasn't fun, it was clinical. From what I read online this is the JDS house sound.
> 
> Headphone right now are K7xx but eventually I will change them to something else...what Im not really sure. Maybe Focal Elex, I will probably pick up a pair of jubilees.
> 
> So where is the middle ground for an asgard? Doesnt have to be a schiit DAC either.


I think asgard 3 with Topping D50s or khadas tone board will work nicely!


----------



## McLambo

Is a DAC in any way connected to soundstage depth an width, or are these typical aspects for which an amp will make the difference?


----------



## Baten

McLambo said:


> Is a DAC in any way connected to soundstage depth an width, or are these typical aspects for which an amp will make the difference?


Imo, more amp than DAC.


----------



## tafens

McLambo said:


> Is a DAC in any way connected to soundstage depth an width, or are these typical aspects for which an amp will make the difference?



Yes, dac is connected to every aspect of the sound, including soundstage. For example, I experienced quite a large difference in soundstage going from the internal multibit dac card to the Bifrost2 external dac.

The amp is also connected to all aspects of the sound, and I have experienced a difference in soundstage between amp, so I wouldn’t say that one has a larger effect than the other in general.

The end result is a combination of all units in the chain really, from source to dac to amp to headphones.


----------



## Ichos

Last paragraph is the ultimate truth!


----------



## loki993 (Feb 8, 2020)

tafens said:


> The Asgard3 is very nice, but if you want a more engaging sound, you might want to try tubes.
> I find the Lyr3 with Tung-Sol 6SN7 (new production) tube very engaging, both with the internal multibit dac card and the Bifrost2 - more so than the Asgard3 with the same dacs.
> 
> However, thanks to Asgard3’s similarities with Lyr3 (both having the Continuity(tm) output stage), I’d think that it probably is more engaging than most pure solid state amps.



I've toyed on and off with the idea of tubes over the years and I usually just come to the conclusion that I dont want to mess around with them. When the lyr3 came out I strongly considered it but there was that hint of a rumor of something coming that was sort of the SS version/ Fact is for the price the Asgard should be tough to beat....Im fine with giving it a try to see how I like it and then decide from there.



Baten said:


> I think asgard 3 with Topping D50s or khadas tone board will work nicely!



I dont want anything from topping or audiogd.


----------



## XERO1 (Feb 24, 2020)

tafens said:


> The slightly longer version; Both of them are great, no doubt about that. However, using Asgard3 as the reference, I feel that the Lyr3 has more of a wide/deep soundstage (while Asgard3 is more in your head). Lyr3 also feels more engaging, more dynamic to me, with perhaps a bit more low end bass, while Asgard3 comes out as a little more dry sounding.
> Moreover; if, having switched back and forth between them, I stayed on one and listened to the end of the song before going to the next and begin switching again it was almost always the Lyr3.


This pretty well sums up the major differences that I heard when I compared my Asgard 2 to my Lyr 2.

While both sounded like they were definitely cut from the same cloth, the Lyr just gave the music a little more life and made it sound a little more engaging than it did through the Asgard, for all the same reasons mentioned above.  But the differences were not night and day.  If the Lyr is a 10, then the Asgard is more like a 9 or even a 9.5.


----------



## tafens

XERO1 said:


> This pretty well sums up the major differences that I heard when I compared my Asgard 2 to my Lyr 2.
> 
> While both sounded like they were definitely cut from the same cloth, the Lyr just gave the music a little more life and made it sound a little more ingaging than it did through the Asgard, for all the same reasons mentioned above.  But the differences are not night and day.  More like if the Lyr is a 10, then the Asgard is a 9 or 9.5.



Yes, not night and day, but definitely noticeable.
And, I might also add that the tube(s) in the Lyr2/3 (at least in the Lyr3, which I have experienced) can make just a large a difference, if not more. Of the tubes I’ve tried, the Tung-Sol (both NOS and new production) is quite good in those aspects of sound stage and dynamics.


----------



## Chastity (Feb 9, 2020)

tafens said:


> Yes, not night and day, but definitely noticeable.
> And, I might also add that the tube(s) in the Lyr2/3 (at least in the Lyr3, which I have experienced) can make just a large a difference, if not more. Of the tubes I’ve tried, the Tung-Sol (both NOS and new production) is quite good in those aspects of sound stage and dynamics.


After reading your Lyr vs Asgard comparison, I realized you are using your tubes to improve dynamic range, among other things probably, and I use SBX Crystalizer to improve the dynamics with the G6/Asgard 3 combo.    Interesting we both noticed the same aspect on the Asgard 3, despite whatever Amir spouts about "it's all in the graphs!!" myopic grasp of audio he and his sycophants have.

FYI, what Crystalizer does:

"SBX Crystalizer improves the dynamic range of audio by applying an audible but comfortable effect to transients and lower and higher frequency regions. This is achieved by constantly monitoring the current audio stream and rapid amplitude changes in real time. The dynamic equalizer then applies the audio boost to perpetual frequency regions on demand and then releases the boost when the audio stream normalizes. "


----------



## Zohoos

I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful 
I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.


----------



## genck

Zohoos said:


> I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful
> I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.


Are you listening from a 3.5mm to RCA by any chance? That'd do it.
What is your DAC? Since you didn't mention it.That'd do it.
What are you listening with? That'd do it.


----------



## Zohoos

genck said:


> Are you listening from a 3.5mm to RCA by any chance? That'd do it.
> What is your DAC? Since you didn't mention it.That'd do it.
> What are you listening with? That'd do it.


1/ 3.5mm to er4xr earphone and hd800S 
2/ their‏ internal Dac (not multibit) 
3/ tidal & qobuz


----------



## rkw

Zohoos said:


> er4xr earphone and hd800S


For comparison, which DACs and amps have you been using with these?


----------



## gefski

Zohoos said:


> I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful
> I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.



Wow, this is an easy one - get rid of it and move on! Nothing is going to correct all those problems.


----------



## Rattle (Feb 10, 2020)

That's not what my Asgard 3 sounds like. Bass is present and very well controlled. Mids are pretty great with nice clarity and tone. Highs are actually the most surprising on mine. Nice extension slightly airy without any plasticness or glare. It doesn't sound like a stale SS amp. It's slightly warm. Really great bang for the buck amp. Handles LCD2 and HD6xx awesome.


----------



## Baten

Chastity said:


> After reading your Lyr vs Asgard comparison, I realized you are using your tubes to improve dynamic range, among other things probably, and I use SBX Crystalizer to improve the dynamics with the G6/Asgard 3 combo.    Interesting we both noticed the same aspect on the Asgard 3, despite whatever Amir spouts about "it's all in the graphs!!" myopic grasp of audio he and his sycophants have.
> 
> FYI, what Crystalizer does:
> 
> "SBX Crystalizer improves the dynamic range of audio by applying an audible but comfortable effect to transients and lower and higher frequency regions. This is achieved by constantly monitoring the current audio stream and rapid amplitude changes in real time. The dynamic equalizer then applies the audio boost to perpetual frequency regions on demand and then releases the boost when the audio stream normalizes. "


Crystalizer is bull though lol. just marketing fluff. does barely anything, IMO


----------



## Chastity

Baten said:


> Crystalizer is bull though lol. just marketing fluff. does barely anything, IMO


Crystalizer is a Delta Sharpening filter.  You can look that up.


----------



## Chastity (Feb 10, 2020)

Zohoos said:


> I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful
> I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.


I had a similar issue with the analog output from my G6, using it's 3.5mm line-out.  Lower bass response was lacking.  Turns out the interconnect was the problem, as replacing it with thicker gauge cable (Monoprice Premium AWG22 3.5mm to dual RCA 1.5' $4.85 on Amazon) solved it.


----------



## tdockweiler (Feb 10, 2020)

Zohoos said:


> I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful
> I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.



Any chance you are connecting it to a surge protector with tons of noise filtering?
I made the mistake of trying the Magni 3+ with a Tripp Lite ISoBar 4 with 80db of noise filtering and it ruined the sound.
It's like someone robbed me of my treble somehow and made everything sound so closed in.

I almost never use amps with a surge protector and they almost always sound better.
Try connecting it straight to the wall and see if that helps. Probably not.
I'm sure minimal noise filtering won't degrade the sound of the Asgard 3. I think the amp already has some type of noise filtering inside.

I use a 3.5mm to RCA Mogami cable to my Magni 3+ from my DAC and it sounds great. Not sure why that would cause issues with the Asgard 3.

BTW i'd like to try the Asgard 3 someday. I've read it's not quite as warm sounding as the Asgard 2. Chances are i'd probably not like it, so it's a risk.


----------



## Outaphase (Feb 12, 2020)

Whoa - you freaked me out about the noise filter, so I tried it with my recently acquired Heresy amp and the same relatively new Tripplite Isobar- no problems to fidelity.

The 80db of noise filtering refers to the Tripplite Isobar's filtering of mostly AM broadcast band, well through the VHF fm broadcast band - as well as others.  As a radio guy, I use these all over the place to keep wall warts from putting noise back into the house, even though the output cables are buried in ferrite beads.  And then there's spike protection.

To be thorough, here are the specs for the radio region (yawn, I know....)

> 20db @ 50Khz
> 40db @ 500Khz
> 75db @ 1Mhz    <<----  the most attenuation for AM BCB
> 30db @ 6-1000Mhz

Either way, this type of filtering is AC only and should not affect audio whatsoever.  My only thought is that perhaps your Tripplite is smoked, or over time has developed poor contact with the buss rails since the Tripplite sockets are only "push-in" internally, and not hard soldered.  Maybe, just maybe this is enough to provide a small enough voltage drop that your supply is struggling.  Either that, or you do have an in-house electrical issue (ground missing, hot/neutral wires swapped, etc.)


----------



## pmartel

This thread almost convinces me to get the Asgard 3.

Currently living with the Magni 3 and I'm sure it will be leaps and bounds above and waiting for tax time

When not using the Magni 3 I use my vintage my vintage Marantz 2230, that's tough to be at by those standards

So, you ask what is my source and taste in music?? Cd's ripped at 44/16khz wave to Macbook pro laptop. Optical out to SMSL Sanskrit 10 dac to either the Magni 3 or Marantz. Music tastes are classical music of all genres and 80's pop and anything else in between. Headphones are the OneOdio SP10's to wit are an absolute gem for the money

So the question begs how will the Asgard 3 stack up to the Marantz and hopefully be my endgame


----------



## r343

This seems like good pairing with HD800, anybody tried?


----------



## bboris77

r343 said:


> This seems like good pairing with HD800, anybody tried?


I am using this combo with HD800S and it sounds amazing.


----------



## gefski

r343 said:


> This seems like good pairing with HD800, anybody tried?



Asgard 3’s relaxed, natural demeanor treats my HD800S and more forward HD650 with a velvet touch, yet no detail is absent.


----------



## guywithtwohands

How about the Beyerdynamic T1 2nd gen?


----------



## gefski

guywithtwohands said:


> How about the Beyerdynamic T1 2nd gen?



It’s so relaxed and neutral that it should sound good. One question may be whether it can still manage the same natural dynamic swings into 600 ohms. My DT880/600 requires 12 to 1 vol position on hi gain, but I haven’t spent a lot of time with it.


----------



## guywithtwohands

How much power does the Asgard 3 draw?

I know it's listed as having a power consumption of 30 watts, but is that constant? Has anyone measured it?

I'm asking specifically because I saw a review of a class A amplifier rated for 35 watts, but the reviewer stated that he had never seen it use more than around 12.


----------



## Currawong

Zohoos said:


> I hope everyone here is right about how good asgard 3 is. Just got one in the mail and the sound is horrible, bass is simply missing, mid is in your face and soft treble all with no details at all it is like putting a cheap loud speaker in front of your face. Dreadful
> I remember schiit jot as having a v shape sound with weak performance on details but at least that jot has something ” different“ that may appeal to some. This asgrad is a schiit.



Did you plug your headphone cable in all the way? Sounds to me like something is shorted, either on the headphones or the source.


----------



## r343

Sadly Black version and 4490 Dac card is out of stock in Eu Store


----------



## McLambo

Noticed this too... Wait for new stock, or take a gamble woth customs by ordering US store?


----------



## guywithtwohands

r343 said:


> Sadly Black version and 4490 Dac card is out of stock in Eu Store





McLambo said:


> Noticed this too... Wait for new stock, or take a gamble woth customs by ordering US store?


I asked the UK distributor about the silver version and was told they're expecting stock at the end of this week. I would imagine they are getting more than just the silver version.
The EU distributor only has the silver version listed, though.


----------



## guywithtwohands

Looks like Schiit-Europe has the black version available for ordering now


----------



## McLambo

Now for some dac plugin card to order with it...


----------



## Spy Car (Mar 3, 2020)

pmartel said:


> This thread almost convinces me to get the Asgard 3.
> 
> Currently living with the Magni 3 and I'm sure it will be leaps and bounds above and waiting for tax time
> 
> ...



Oh my. I received a Marantz 2230 on my 15th birthday in 1974 (thanks Dad, best gift ever!) paired with a set of Marantz Imperial 7 speakers. I loved this receiver (and the speakers). Had the optional wood case. Finally lost it due to a break-in during the 1980s, but played the heck out it. More than a little envious.

Anyway, I picked up an Asgard 3 yesterday at the Schiitr in Valencia.

I've been lurking here and reading reviews on DACs and headphone amps. Recently bought some Drop X Sennheiser HD 6xxx headphones and wanted a new rig.

Even in the Schiit line up, I was torn between the Asgard 3, the Lyr, the Jotunheim, and (finally) the Magni Heresy/Modi stack.

Being conflicted (and not that far from the Schiitr) I decided to drive up there yesterday and give a listen. I was leaning strongly towards the Magni Heresy/Modi stack unless I was convinced by the sound quality to change gears. I listened to the Asgard 3, the Lyr, the Jotunheim, and the Magni Heresy/Modi stack.

To my ears, there was no contest between the Asgard 3 and the Magni Heresy/Modi stack. Not that the latter is bad, but the Asgard 3 sounded much better to me. Especially on the high end. Listening to Coltrane's sax on Blue Trane was so smooth on the Asgard 3. In contrast, the Magni Heresy sounded "edgy" to my ears. Too bad, because the Magni Heresy is very cute and I like the small size.

I liked the Asgard 3 at least as much (if not more) than the Lyr and the Jotunheim. Clear winner.

I was glad I listened to these myself, as I might have have gone for the stack. That would have been a mistake for my musical taste. Very pleased with it.

My first post on Head-Fi.

Bill


----------



## gefski (Feb 29, 2020)

Spy Car said:


> Oh my. I received a Marantz 2230 on my 15th birthday in 1974 (thanks Dad, best gift ever!) paired with a set of Marantz Imperial 7 speakers. I loved this receiver (and the speakers). Had the optional wood case. Finally lost it due to a break-in during the 1980s, but played the heck out it. More than a little envious.
> 
> Anyway, I picked up an Asgard 3 yesterday at the Schiitr in Valencia.
> 
> ...



Good move; the A3/HD6 has wonderful synergy. When you’re ready, you can scale that combo WAY up with a dac that will really unravel detail and have true timbre. (assuming music files of at least Redbook quality). Bifrost 2 or other dac of that quality is not unreasonable to combine with them. Have fun!


----------



## Spy Car

gefski said:


> Good move; the A3/HD6 has wonderful synergy. When you’re ready, you can scale that combo WAY up with a dac that will really unravel detail and have true timbre. (assuming music files of at least Redbook quality). Bifrost 2 or other dac of that quality is not unreasonable to combine with them. Have fun!



For now, I got an internal 4490 DAC card in the Asgard 3. 

My one discontent with the experience at the Schiitr was they had no simple way to interface 4490 based systems with their Roon-based audio streaming system. For whatever reason, the way they have it set up is incompatible with anything but their multi-bit DACs. I really wanted to A/B the multi-bit card and the delta-sigma card. Oh well.

Comparing the multi-bit card with the 4490 wasn't easy (had to patch in a laptop)and compare less-than-choice CDs. They acted like I was the first person to whom such a test mattered.

All my files are at least 16/44.1, with a large and growing library of 24-bit recordings. 

I did add a cool extension to my (Mac-based) iTunes called BitPerfect ($10) that manages the bit-rates for output to the DAC to keep the data optimal without need into manually reset the data rates. It makes an audible difference and very convenient.

Bill


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> To my ears, there was no contest between the Asgard 3 and the Magni Heresy/Modi stack. Not that the latter is bad, but the Asgard 3 sounded much better to me. Especially on the high end. Listening to Coltraine's sax on Blue Trane was so smooth on the Asgard 3. In contrast, the Magni Heresy sounded "edgy" to my ears. Too bad, because the Magni Heresy is very cute and I like the small size.
> 
> I liked the Asgard 3 at least as much (if not more) than the Lyr and the Jotunheim. Clear winner.



Heh, I wish I could visit the Schiitr someday, but it is a bit far for me.. like 5500 miles far 
(yes, five thousand five hundred,
 and a big tub of moderately deep water.. )

Anyway, it would be interesting to know what aspect of sound or otherwise made you decide for the Asgard3 over Lyr3 and Jotunheim?


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> Comparing the multi-bit card with the 4490 wasn't easy (had to patch in a laptop)and compare less-than-choice CDs. They acted like I was the first person to whom such a test mattered.



I don’t doubt you experience, but it sounds odd, as they have had at least one (two, I think) events with blind listening to D/S vs Multibit dacs.
Given that, I got the impression they would care about such things.


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> I did add a cool extension to my (Mac-based) iTunes called BitPerfect ($10) that manages the bit-rates for output to the DAC to keep the data optimal without need into manually reset the data rates. It makes an audible difference and very convenient.



I tried that one. Unfortunately there was no trial version or trial period because although it worked fine, I found it to be a bit of a hassle. Even though it integrated with iTunes you’d have to start it separately. And, I didn’t think it sounded better than the standard sound system. Actually slightly worse. The sound might have been technically better, I don’t know, but if so my ears/brain finds the imperfections of the standard sound system more pleasing


----------



## Spy Car

tafens said:


> Heh, I wish I could visit the Schiitr someday, but it is a bit far for me.. like 5500 miles far
> (yes, five thousand five hundred,
> and a big tub of moderately deep water.. )
> 
> Anyway, it would be interesting to know what aspect of sound or otherwise made you decide for the Asgard3 over Lyr3 and Jotunheim?



I must admit that most of my focus of comparison was spent between the Magni Heresy and the Asgard 3. There I found no contest using my Drop HD6xxs over which amp I preferred. Not a close call. Especially when it came to things like saxophone attacks. 

I honestly wanted to prefer the Magni/Modi stack. 

With the Lyr3 and Jotunheim--I must admit--I wanted to prefer the Asgard 3 and just wanted to do "due diligence" in case spending a bit more would bring very obvious value. I liked all 3. The Jotunheim seemed a little less powerful w/o a balanced headphone, the Lyr seemed ever so slightly warmer. I liked the Asgard 3. 

I would not call my "testing" of the Lyr3 or Jotunheim definitive in any measure. 

Very superficial, but enough of a listen for me to walk away without any sense of regret. 

If that makes sense.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car

tafens said:


> I don’t doubt you experience, but it sounds odd, as they have had at least one (two, I think) events with blind listening to D/S vs Multibit dacs.
> Given that, I got the impression they would care about such things.



I have no doubts that someone working for Schiit could make such blind testing happen. Such a person was not holding down the fort at the Schiiter and the guy who was there was unable to get the guy in charge of their network on the phone. He actually disassembled "my" Asgard 3 thinking the DAC card might not have been seated properly. It was. The fault is in their set up.

Trust me, it seemed very odd to me that their Roon-based system is not (by default) set up to work with both multi-bit DACs and 4490 DACs. 

But it is not.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Mar 1, 2020)

tafens said:


> I tried that one. Unfortunately there was no trial version or trial period because although it worked fine, I found it to be a bit of a hassle. Even though it integrated with iTunes you’d have to start it separately. And, I didn’t think it sounded better than the standard sound system. Actually slightly worse. The sound might have been technically better, I don’t know, but if so my ears/brain finds the imperfections of the standard sound system more pleasing



I'm finding BitPerfect mostly stays active as long as iTunes isn't shut down. And it does what it purports to do--which is to send the DAC either the native bit-depth/sampling rate of the files being played back (or user pre-selected upsampling options)--without the user (me) having to go into the Mac's MIDI settings each time I play a recording with a different bit-depth/sampling rate.

I think it is brilliant. Starting a Hi-Def recording with it off and then enabling BitPerfect to send a native stream (or upsampling) to the DAC makes a huge difference to my ears. Well worth the $10 and any "hassle" of enabling BitPerfect is far (far) less than changing the outputs on the Mac every time I change formats.

I've only played with this for a few days, but I'm finding BitPerfect extremely useful.

Bill


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> I must admit that most of my focus of comparison was spent between the Magni Heresy and the Asgard 3. There I found no contest using my Drop HD6xxs over which amp I preferred. Not a close call. Especially when it came to things like saxophone attacks.
> 
> I honestly wanted to prefer the Magni/Modi stack.
> 
> ...



Makes perfect sense, thanks!


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> I'm finding BitPerfect mostly stays active as long as iTunes isn't shut down. And it does what it purports to do--which is to send the DAC either the native bit-depth/sampling rate of the files being played back (or user pre-selected upsampling options)--without the user (me) having to go into the Mac's MIDI settings each time I play a recording with a different bit-depth/sampling rate.



I tried messing around in the MIDI settings before getting BitPerdect, and yes, it definitely is a lot more convenient than doing that 



Spy Car said:


> I think it is brilliant. Starting a Hi-Def recording with it off and then enabling BitPerfect to send a native stream (or upsampling) to the DAC makes a huge difference to my ears. Well worth the $10 and any "hassle" of enabling BitPerfect is far (far) less than changing the outputs on the Mac every time I change formats.



At $10, it is also quite a lot more affordable than the other alternatives for bitperfect playback, like Audirvana (which, to its defence, is a complete player, library and everything, but still)



Spy Car said:


> I've only played with this for a few days, but I'm finding BitPerfect extremely useful.



I agree the hassle is minor, in essence it’s learning to start it instead of iTunes as it starts iTunes for you iirc. Ultimately, I think it was that the subtle differences I heard wasn’t in its favour.
Can’t really explain. It didn’t sound “right” to me, like the some of the sound was concentrated in the middle of my head without it really being a smaller sound stage. I had my mind set that I should like it too (bit-perfect playback should be good, the price is good, what was not to like?) Perhaps something is off in my system, perhaps I’m just biased towards the “normal” sound of the standard sound system..  But, I’ll probably return to it and try again some day..


----------



## Spy Car

tafens said:


> I tried messing around in the MIDI settings before getting BitPerdect, and yes, it definitely is a lot more convenient than doing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was half-way tempted to try Audirvana to get automatic bit-perfect playback, but have been confused about how it deals with an iTunes library. I have a fair amount of recording (about 4,000 albums) and am used to iTunes. But needing to switch the output manually would have been a hassle.

While trying to figure out how to overcome the one issue I had with iTunes, I ran into the Bit Perfect app.

Now I need to ponder what happens to my album art if I move to Catalina and iTunes is replace by "Music."

If you get a chance, I'd try listening to Bit Perfect again. I bounce all over the place between 16/44.1 and 24-bit recordings of various sampling rates and this applet has been very useful. 

One caveat, in the Preferences one needs to select "Default to Fixed Indexing" (which is, for some unexplainable reason is not the default setting) which gives one gapless playback by lining up the next track in advance and crossing seamlessly. A huge portion of my music is live concerts and performances where gapless is a must.

I see now that you have many of the amps that I previewed hurriedly. Might I ask about your longer-term impressions?

Bill


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> I was half-way tempted to try Audirvana to get automatic bit-perfect playback, but have been confused about how it deals with an iTunes library. I have a fair amount of recording (about 4,000 albums) and am used to iTunes. But needing to switch the output manually would have been a hassle.
> 
> While trying to figure out how to overcome the one issue I had with iTunes, I ran into the Bit Perfect app.
> 
> Now I need to ponder what happens to my album art if I move to Catalina and iTunes is replace by "Music."



I also looked toward Audirvana, but didn’t find a clear answer to whether it would play my iTunes library or not.

I can tell you though, that BitPerfect works with Music in Catalina, and my album covers show up just as they did before. There were a few bugs at first, where covers were not always displayed and browsing was limited by returning you to the top as soon as you pressed the back button from the album view, but those are fixed now.



Spy Car said:


> If you get a chance, I'd try listening to Bit Perfect again. I bounce all over the place between 16/44.1 and 24-bit recordings of various sampling rates and this applet has been very useful.
> 
> One caveat, in the Preferences one needs to select "Default to Fixed Indexing" (which is, for some unexplainable reason is not the default setting) which gives one gapless playback by lining up the next track in advance and crossing seamlessly. A huge portion of my music is live concerts and performances where gapless is a must.



I still have BitPerfect installed, so I’ll try it from to me to time. My collection is mostly 44.1 and 48, but it pains me to have the setting permanently at 44.1 for the 48 and occasional higher frequency ones. I currently have standard outsetting (I think) which is 24 bit@192.
Thanks for the fixed indexing tip, I do have some gapless live albums that would benefit from that.



Spy Car said:


> I see now that you have many of the amps that I previewed hurriedly. Might I ask about your longer-term impressions?



Well, I mostly run the Bifrost2 into the Lyr3 (with new production Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB), and I only had a brief listen once to the Jotunheim (SE output, not balanced). Headphone used is HD6XX in all cases.

When I listened to the Jotunheim I felt that it was very wide, but a bit dry sounding compared to the Lyr3 (multibit card on both).

The Asgard3 compared to the Lyr3 (both on Bifrost2) I feel has less wide/deep soundstage (more in your head), is less engaging/less dynamic, has less low end bass/more upper mids emphasis and is perhaps a bit more dry sounding (not as much as the Jotunheim though). As always with tube amps, the tube used has a bit to do with how things sound.

When it comes to the Magni3 (on Modi multibit) which I also have (not 3+/Heresy), I hear it as more closed in than all of the above and less detailed/resolving.

The differences are not night and day anywhere, but in long-term listening they matter to me nonetheless.


----------



## Spy Car

tafens said:


> I also looked toward Audirvana, but didn’t find a clear answer to whether it would play my iTunes library or not.
> 
> I can tell you though, that BitPerfect works with Music in Catalina, and my album covers show up just as they did before. There were a few bugs at first, where covers were not always displayed and browsing was limited by returning you to the top as soon as you pressed the back button from the album view, but those are fixed now.
> 
> ...



Good to hear that album covers are now showing up in "Music" under Catalina. I've been wanted to upgrade, but have resisted in order to avoid a major project of relinking covers. Especially with the many covers that I've created myself over the years for live non-commercial recordings.

If you have any 24-bit recordings, I suggest using those as the "test" for BitPerfect playback. That's where the advantage of having this applet manage the native files in iTunes really shines for me. If all my files were 16 bit there would be less reason to use it. But feeding the DAC the native resolution (or an upsampling, the latter of which I'm still testing) really opens up the sound to its full resolution. 

The "Fixed Indexing" is critical (for me anyway) when using BitPerfect. I was going to get rid of it after I started playing live concerts and it induced a short gap--which was not something I wanted to do given the audible improvements with the correct automatic bit-depth/data rate output. Many users slam the lack of gapless playback in the App Store reviews. But before ditching BP I found the online users manual and read it (novel, huh? LOL.) That's when I found the "fix." I wonder why "Fixed Indexing" isn't a default?

Thanks for your thoughts on the Lyr 3 and the Jotunheim. I'd need more time with the three units, but I tend to see it similarly. I love the idea of having a tube amp (never owned one) and had I not made being thrifty a priority (or if they were giving me one free) I think I'd have gone home with the Lyr 3. That said, pretty close in my short listening. I was also listening to music where the clarity of the upper-mids and treble was especially critical (more so than a fat bass).

Since reading your last post, I've been listening to a bunch of vintage reggae (Peter Tosh/Bob Marley/Burning Spear) to test the bass. What's due to headphones, what's the amp, what's the inherent limitations of headphone technology to move air over a body vs speakers?

I've pretty much been a "speaker" guy (as opposed to a headphone guy).

If I play the same tracks out of my vintage JBL L112 Studio Monitors (12 inch 3-way bass-reflex design) it is a different experience. No doubt.

I'm still grooving on the HD6xx Asgard 3 combo. I like it very much.

I have had a crazy fantasy about how to make headphone listening a "total experience." Ready for this? 

A wearable "headphone suit" that would vibrate and simulate the feelings of soundwaves hitting one's body. LOL.

A man can dream.

Bill


----------



## tafens

Spy Car said:


> Good to hear that album covers are now showing up in "Music" under Catalina. I've been wanted to upgrade, but have resisted in order to avoid a major project of relinking covers. Especially with the many covers that I've created myself over the years for live non-commercial recordings.



I discovered the hard way though that 32-bit application support ended with Catalina - most of my games on Steam will not work now, and they don’t seem to have any plan on fixing it.. 



Spy Car said:


> The "Fixed Indexing" is critical (for me anyway) when using BitPerfect. I was going to get rid of it after I started playing live concerts and it induced a short gap--which was not something I wanted to do given the audible improvements with the correct automatic bit-depth/data rate output. Many users slam the lack of gapless playback in the App Store reviews. But before ditching BP I found the online users manual and read it (novel, huh? LOL.) That's when I found the "fix." I wonder why "Fixed Indexing" isn't a default?



It should be I think, but it may have some undesirable consequences in some ways too, maybe?



Spy Car said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the Lyr 3 and the Jotunheim. I'd need more time with the three units, but I tend to see it similarly. I love the idea of having a tube amp (never owned one) and had I not made being thrifty a priority (or if they were giving me one free) I think I'd have gone home with the Lyr 3. That said, pretty close in my short listening. I was also listening to music where the clarity of the upper-mids and treble was especially critical (more so than a fat bass).
> 
> Since reading your last post, I've been listening to a bunch of vintage reggae (Peter Tosh/Bob Marley/Burning Spear) to test the bass. What's due to headphones, what's the amp, what's the inherent limitations of headphone technology to move air over a body vs speakers?



I should add that the Lyr3 opens up beautifully with the Bifrost2 as DAC instead of the internal multibit card.



Spy Car said:


> I'm still grooving on the HD6xx Asgard 3 combo. I like it very much.



I am also enjoying the HD6XX a lot, it’s a great headphone at a fantastic price 



Spy Car said:


> A wearable "headphone suit" that would vibrate and simulate the feelings of soundwaves hitting one's body. LOL.



Now THAT would be something!


----------



## Narayan23

Spy Car said:


> Good to hear that album covers are now showing up in "Music" under Catalina. I've been wanted to upgrade, but have resisted in order to avoid a major project of relinking covers. Especially with the many covers that I've created myself over the years for live non-commercial recordings.
> 
> If you have any 24-bit recordings, I suggest using those as the "test" for BitPerfect playback. That's where the advantage of having this applet manage the native files in iTunes really shines for me. If all my files were 16 bit there would be less reason to use it. But feeding the DAC the native resolution (or an upsampling, the latter of which I'm still testing) really opens up the sound to its full resolution.
> 
> ...



I think you might like the Woojer Edge Vest  not tried it myself but judging by the reaction of the people who try it on, it might come close to your dream.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...paign=bck-11012019friday&gs_variant=control#/


----------



## Spy Car

tafens said:


> I discovered the hard way though that 32-bit application support ended with Catalina - most of my games on Steam will not work now, and they don’t seem to have any plan on fixing it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lack of 32-bit support might bite me in the ass. Maybe I will hold off on Catalina for awhile.

The only thing "Fixed Indexing" does with BitPerfect playback (as far as I understand it) is that it cues the next song to be played in advance (as opposed to seeking the next song when the current one finishes). I don't think there is any impact on sonic integrity. Just no gaps.

I can't hear you telling me about ways to spend more money on amps and DACs because my fingers are in my ears and I'm going: "La, La, La. LOL.

I'm not displeased one bit about getting the HD6xx headphones. Great value. I had some Audio Technica M50s (that aren't bad, but...) and I listened mostly on speakers in any case. Either my vintage (purchased new) classic JBL L112 Studio Monitors from the early 80s or an excellent set of powered Genelec 1040As (made next to you in Finland). Two very different beasts. Both great. 

But my circumstances have changed a bit, so being able to have a headphone-based listening station has been important for me.

I do miss "feeling" the music. Would a vibrating bodysuit that simulated airwaves hitting one's body not be awesome? 

Bill


----------



## Spy Car

Narayan23 said:


> I think you might like the Woojer Edge Vest  not tried it myself but judging by the reaction of the people who try it on, it might come close to your dream.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...paign=bck-11012019friday&gs_variant=control#/



Really? There is such a thing? I thought I was having a pipe-dream.

Off to go look.

Bill


----------



## Chastity

This morning I decided to do a listening comparison of my onboard audio (Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi) vs G6 amplifier vs G6 Line-Out to Asgard 3.

Specs of the onboard audio:

SupremeFX S1220 CODEC (Realtek) 120dB SNR Playback, ESS ES9023P DAC
Sonic Studio III software with DTS Sound Abound (this will allow for HRTF stereo of multichannel sources)

Amplification is clean, no hiss.  G6 is a little stronger output, both pale vs Asgard 3.

One thing I liked is that you can configure the software to use a different Spatial mix for each app, like setting your music player to "Music" and your video app to "Movie".

The system is an opamp based sound circuit, non-swappable, just like the G6.  (too bad on either)  Testing of onboard was done in Headphone mode, and software showing it detected my ohm rating and auto adjusted gain to maximum.  My listening tests show that the sound output is very similar to the G6, with the same weakness in FR response.  It's rather lean on the low mids down, and so instrument timbre is off.  If I had to guess, I would say it's the opamp coloring.  Soundcards with swappable opamps can offer a solution to this if you swap in some higher quality ones. (X7 for example)

This is where the Preout / Line-Out port on the G6 is wonderful:  It's a straight output that isn't colored by audio circuits and components, and allows an external amp to provide a proper presentation.  I think motherboards should support pre-outs, unless this is possible by setting output to Speakers vs Headphones.


----------



## genck (Mar 6, 2020)

Chastity said:


> This morning I decided to do a listening comparison of my onboard audio (Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi) vs G6 amplifier vs G6 Line-Out to Asgard 3.
> 
> Specs of the onboard audio:
> 
> ...


lol
edit: i'm still lol'ing
lol


----------



## Chastity

genck said:


> lol
> edit: i'm still lol'ing
> lol


You can at least mention why you are lol'ing


----------



## Baten

Chastity said:


> This is where the Preout / Line-Out port on the G6 is wonderful:  It's a straight output that isn't colored by audio circuits and components, and allows an external amp to provide a proper presentation.  I think motherboards should support pre-outs, unless this is possible by setting output to Speakers vs Headphones.



Pretty sure you can use any mobo as a pre-out by just connecting a 3.5mm cable to one of its outputs.


----------



## Coug

O/K., finally finished the thread.  Whew, took a few days.  I don’t have an extensive background with headphones and amps or DACs. My background is a set of older sony MDR-V6 connected to a Walkman CD player 2nd gen (Skip skip skip to my Lou...), Iriver cd player connected to Bose triports,; triports from a little bear tube amp fed by my phone (galaxy s7); Schitt Fulla to triports and later AT 900X; Then Mimby/Modi 3 to AT 900X; same Schiit to AKG 7XX; Add in HD6XX,  Add in Eiter; Add in Valhalla 2; Add in HE 4XX: Somewhere along the way changed phone to LG V30+ and LG v 50; Recently added Bottlehead Crack (took me a year to start build and a weekend to finish, eh...); Add in Asgard 3: Add modification to HD6XX (dynamat, remove spider and rear foam and dime sized hole in front foam); Add new HD 6xx to remove mods for Crack; Add in Bifrost MB (not 2) and Asgard 2 (closeout Classic Schiit Stack  in black - $449) (did anyone else know its pronounced BIF-roast?, I kept saying BI-frost). So maybe a lot of time (25 years), but nothing above mid-if, and a lotta Schiit. 

Impressions On Asgard 3: gotta agree with Xero1, the Asgard 3 is toeing the line on over analytical, but not over the line at all (for me).  Mids are very well presented, treble too.  Bass is a little anemic, but well controlled. Don’t get me wrong, they are not missing, but to my ear and limited experience (especially considering the comparisons and memory), I wouldn’t say recessed, but less presented, weaker. Very similar to Modi 3, But with better definition and wider and deeper soundstage, with added detaiL and layering.  It is mid-centric (to me) and brings out details I have not previously experienced, without being fatiguing. I‘ve listened to this amp for 5+ hours continuously (without intent to do so, just because I can’t stop - mostly on HE 4xx).  

My current setups are Bifrost MB feeding: Asgard 3, with HE 4xx; Valhalla 2 with modded HD 6xx; Crack with HD 6xx; Asgard 2 with AKG 7XX (work application with another Bifrost MB.   The setups are due to synergy.  The headphones I have are matched with the amps I have acquired providing the best sound for me.

The Crack does best with the HD 6XX (650) providing a presentation reminiscent of a small/medium venue.  Medium sized soundstage with a reverberation (second order harmonics?) that provides the ambience of a live performance with the correct recording. Bass is pleasantly heavy-ish , with that gooey goodness that a OTL is known for.  I tried the modifications  to the HD 6xx and did not like it on the Crack. I lost that feeling of being in the middle of a smaller live venue (ie the Showbox in Seattle). The additional treble and openness just killed the vibe. I ordered a new set to fix that. 

The modded HD 6xxs work fantastic with the Valhalla 2 (for me).  That often spoke of veil was lifted.  The holographic soundstage remained ( a sense of the music floating around you, not a linear soundstage per se, but with the right recording and engineering, the instruments and vocals moving in and out with a soundstage that is not limited by physical dimensions).  Not a psychedelic experience. Not otherworldly, but eyes closed, enjoying the moment, you feel something you may have not experienced before. A soundstage surrounds you.   At least for me (YMMV).   The bass, sub-bass and treble were increased to a level not experienced before with the HD 6xx.  Detail is not lacking, but is not strong either on the Valhalla (regardless of HPs). Its strength is the soundstage - I can almost feel myself sitting at the piano on  You’ve Got to Have Freedom by Pharaoh Sanders while he plays saxophone right over my shoulder. Almost onstage rather than in the audience  The other headphones always left something wanting, that holographic soundstage lacked in some ways the 6xx just got right, and the modded 6xxs made it better.

Now the reason I’m here... The Asgard 3 with HE 4xx... Lordy Lordy, I can hear so much more definition and detail.  In a playlist I have for headphone judging that I have found to be enjoyable, though not my normal cup of tea, on Paper Trails by Darkside I noticed a distortion and thought something was wrong with my setup.  I’ve listened to this several times with other setups, but at about 1:49 the guitar has a distortion (ground  or interconnect problem?) that I had never realized before.  I had to re-listen with other setups to realize it was always there, just never noticed it before.  Could a better amp have revealed it?  Probably.  But at $200?  My other setups didn’t show it to me this noticeably.

After reading some previous reviews the other night I put on some Dire Straights.  Wow.  Never disliked them, never really felt an surge to listen to them either, but with this setup,  2 + hours of listening and I might do more tonight.  The Asgard 3 + HE 4xx provides a level of musicality that probably isn’t properly represented by numerical analysis.  There is a cohesiveness to the detail, dynamics, separation, and studio sized (intimate? Head sized?) soundstage that just makes you want to listen longer, more, more more...  I would call it almost hyper-real with details being beyond what you could pick up or pick out during a live performance (the Crack+ HD 6xx being a more real/live presentation, and the Valhalla 2 + modded HD 6xx being more surreal).  Much closer to (I believe) the engineers intent of the recording (if properly done).  

Attempts to listen to Van Halen (an old favorite) on the other amps just never felt as lively as it should.  On the Asgard 3 - finally its as enjoyable as it should be. Attack of Eddie’s guitar is strong enough, again without becoming fatiguing. Dave’s enunciation is well presented without any sibilance, breathy when he makes it breathy, raspy when he makes it raspy.  Off 5150, I can hear the vibrato in Sammy’s voice like never before.  The intro to Hot For Teacher- the toms, kick and cymbal just have the right impact.   Soundgarden has never sounded better than on the Asgard (though spoonman is a little dry, some percussion like wood blocks and spoons are too recessed). Chris Cornells vocals are fantastic. The Asgard provides a forward presentation (Like most Schiit I’ve heard), with separation, layering and detail well beyond the Magni 3, and details beyond the other amps listed (though I still haven’t assembled and installed the Speedball in the Crack). In the early parts of Stairway to Heaven, I swear I felt Robert Plant‘s spit on me a couple times. (Never noticed it before, but I‘m thinking what I always thought was a flute is really JPJ on an electric organ - no attack, just .... there.) Am I gushing a little?  Yeah I am.  If I could only keep one amp and headphone, this combo would be it. (Not that I’m getting rid of the crack, valhalla, or HD6xxs any time soon. Nor will this be the last, but for now,... I’m finally happy.). So, for $350 (plus the cost of whatever feeds it) I have a setup that I can really say I’m finally satisfied with (Until I just have to buy that Unison card).

Now as to feeding... I’ve read a lot of comments here about a dac is a dac is a dac.  I dunno. 0s and 1s are just that, 0s and 1s, but we’re talking about music, not a text document or photo.  Music relies on timing, so keeping that whole “time domain” thing in order seems like it might be important.  I A/Bed the Mimby with and without Eitr  about a week ago (waiting on Bifrost) and there was a very noticeable difference in SQ.  Without Eitr things were not as detailed, more “smeared”.  What does that have to do with Asgard 3?  Well maybe nothing, but can someone tell me which USB implementation the dac cards use?  Is it Schiit gen 5 or USB 2?  The answer could make a difference in someone’s decision concerning card or separate dac.

So there you have it, my long winded and meandering impressions of my new Asgard 3.  I hope someone finds it helpful.


----------



## tafens

Coug said:


> Now as to feeding... I’ve read a lot of comments here about a dac is a dac is a dac. I dunno. 0s and 1s are just that, 0s and 1s, but we’re talking about music, not a text document or photo. Music relies on timing, so keeping that whole “time domain” thing in order seems like it might be important. I A/Bed the Mimby with and without Eitr about a week ago (waiting on Bifrost) and there was a very noticeable difference in SQ. Without Eitr things were not as detailed, more “smeared”. What does that have to do with Asgard 3? Well maybe nothing, but can someone tell me which USB implementation the dac cards use? Is it Schiit gen 5 or USB 2? The answer could make a difference in someone’s decision concerning card or separate dac.



I think Jason stated over in the Schiit Happened thread that the cards use gen 2 with some improvements, so something like gen 2.5-ish.

Unison is, of what I’ve read, even better than Eitr.
I don’t have an Eitr to compare though, so I can’t verify that.


----------



## Baten

Coug said:


> O/K., finally finished the thread.  Whew, took a few days.  I don’t have an extensive background with headphones and amps or DACs. My background is a set of older sony MDR-V6 connected to a Walkman CD player 2nd gen (Skip skip skip to my Lou...), Iriver cd player connected to Bose triports,; triports from a little bear tube amp fed by my phone (galaxy s7); Schitt Fulla to triports and later AT 900X; Then Mimby/Modi 3 to AT 900X; same Schiit to AKG 7XX; Add in HD6XX,  Add in Eiter; Add in Valhalla 2; Add in HE 4XX: Somewhere along the way changed phone to LG V30+ and LG v 50; Recently added Bottlehead Crack (took me a year to start build and a weekend to finish, eh...); Add in Asgard 3: Add modification to HD6XX (dynamat, remove spider and rear foam and dime sized hole in front foam); Add new HD 6xx to remove mods for Crack; Add in Bifrost MB (not 2) and Asgard 2 (closeout Classic Schiit Stack  in black - $449) (did anyone else know its pronounced BIF-roast?, I kept saying BI-frost). So maybe a lot of time (25 years), but nothing above mid-if, and a lotta Schiit.
> 
> Impressions On Asgard 3: gotta agree with Xero1, the Asgard 3 is toeing the line on over analytical, but not over the line at all (for me).  Mids are very well presented, treble too.  Bass is a little anemic, but well controlled. Don’t get me wrong, they are not missing, but to my ear and limited experience (especially considering the comparisons and memory), I wouldn’t say recessed, but less presented, weaker. Very similar to Modi 3, But with better definition and wider and deeper soundstage, with added detaiL and layering.  It is mid-centric (to me) and brings out details I have not previously experienced, without being fatiguing. I‘ve listened to this amp for 5+ hours continuously (without intent to do so, just because I can’t stop - mostly on HE 4xx).
> 
> ...


ABout the 6XX mods, I did all the same mods just not the front foam coin mod. Adds way too much treble imo. 
So my point is, not necessarily needed to buy a new set, just new foam. Sennheiser earpads also come with this foam.


----------



## reqq

i ordered this.. can someone explain how it works when you connect powered monitors to the preamp and have headphone equipped.. No sound in headphones when monitors powered? When monitors are connected but off? You get sound in headphone?


----------



## gefski

reqq said:


> i ordered this.. can someone explain how it works when you connect powered monitors to the preamp and have headphone equipped.. No sound in headphones when monitors powered? When monitors are connected but off? You get sound in headphone?



Plugging in headphones mutes the pre-outs. Pre-outs can be left connected all the time.


----------



## porchwizard (Mar 12, 2020)

reqq said:


> i ordered this.. can someone explain how it works when you connect powered monitors to the preamp and have headphone equipped.. No sound in headphones when monitors powered? When monitors are connected but off? You get sound in headphone?


From page 4 of the manual
_5  Headphone Jack. Plug your headphones in here. There ain’t no fancy balanced or fake-balanced connectors on this amp—it delivers full power through a standard 1/4” jack. If you have 1/8” jack headphones, get an adapter.
Note: Plugging in headphones mutes the preamp outputs._

So, no headphones plugged in: Preamp output is live.  Headphones plugged in: No preamp output.
It doesn't matter if the powered monitors are on or off or connected or not.  Only matters if headphones are plugged in or not.


----------



## reqq (Mar 14, 2020)

thanks guys

It arrived, hopefully without any corona. It working and its awesome.. ty schiit 

edit: wow they really made my DT770 V shape even more V shaped.. might need another headphone for music now lol..everything sounds better for sure but i have never change volume this much before..a start of iron maiden song you increase volym when hes just singing then when music comes it way higher then before..


----------



## ActuallySparky (Mar 16, 2020)

I did a little searching and couldn't find any posts - apologies if this has been discussed before. Has anyone tried the Andromeda or other similarly-sensitive IEMs with the Asgard 3 with the multibit DAC option added? Does the Asgard do a good job with super sensitive IEMs, or is it too hot for something like that? The low output impedance gives me hope it could make them sing, but the sheer power it offers also scares me that it would run too hot and high voltage and thus hiss like a mofo.

Does the multibit DAC gives the same smoothness that FPGA approaches like the Chord DACs offer?


----------



## Chastity

ActuallySparky said:


> I did a little searching and couldn't find any posts - apologies if this has been discussed before. Has anyone tried the Andromeda or other similarly-sensitive IEMs with the Asgard 3 with the multibit DAC option added? Does the Asgard do a good job with super sensitive IEMs, or is it too hot for something like that? The low output impedance gives me hope it could make them sing, but the sheer power it offers also scares me that it would run too hot and high voltage and thus hiss like a mofo.
> 
> Does the multibit DAC gives the same smoothness that FPGA approaches like the Chord DACs offer?


Using the Asgard 3 in Low Gain should be just fine for sensitive IEMs.


----------



## ActuallySparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Chastity said:


> Using the Asgard 3 in Low Gain should be just fine for sensitive IEMs.


Glad to hear it. I couldn't find any local dealers to verify, but after more reading (and Currawong's videio review) I decided to take a chance on it and just ordered the Asgard 3 w/ Multibit. Excited to see how this works out as a desktop amplifier for what might turn into a long term working from home quarantine.

No idea when it will ship - I'm sure the Schitt folks are as impacted as I am. Hopefully they are prioritizing their safety over my gear.


----------



## antdroid

ActuallySparky said:


> Glad to hear it. I couldn't find any local dealers to verify, but after more reading (and Currawong's videio review) I decided to take a chance on it and just ordered the Asgard 3 w/ Multibit. Excited to see how this works out as a desktop amplifier for what might turn into a long term working from home quarantine.
> 
> No idea when it will ship - I'm sure the Schitt folks are as impacted as I am. Hopefully they are prioritizing their safety over my gear.



I also have not had issues with low-gain with Asgard 3 using several multi-BA iems. None are as sensitive as Andromeda though, but for reference I have used it with Anole VX, Hidition Viento-R, and 64 Audio U12t recently.


----------



## ActuallySparky

antdroid said:


> I also have not had issues with low-gain with Asgard 3 using several multi-BA iems. None are as sensitive as Andromeda though, but for reference I have used it with Anole VX, Hidition Viento-R, and 64 Audio U12t recently.


Interesting - I've never heard the U12t, but always assumed it would be as sensitive as the Andromeda given that they both share BA-only architectures. Perhaps one of the modification/tuning steps 64 audio takes with their drivers or their crossover design increases the impedance a little?


----------



## bibbs

bit disappointed TBH. while the Asgard 3 is indeed lovely sounding its not got the oomph i was expecting from the figures. its just a loud as my Vali 2 with DT880 600ohm at the same volume placement e.g. 1 o'clock.

sounds a looooot better than the Vali 2  better bass, mids highs the whole package is just better.

now if i'm reading things right.. with my DT880 600ohm the Asgard 3 should always be in Class A as its never going to get to 500mw.. correct?

Pink Triangle PT-TOO with OL Onyx arm and "franken" Reson/1042 cart. Schiit Mani.


----------



## reqq

Wish it had middle gain setting. I get tired in my ears on the high setting.. and low settings is barely enough on 250ohm DT770.


----------



## Currawong

ActuallySparky said:


> Does the multibit DAC gives the same smoothness that FPGA approaches like the Chord DACs offer?



It's by far not as detailed as a Mojo. I suppose I could call it "smooth" though. I just shot a Multibit card vs. Bifrost 2 video by popular request:





bibbs said:


> bit disappointed TBH. while the Asgard 3 is indeed lovely sounding its not got the oomph i was expecting from the figures. its just a loud as my Vali 2 with DT880 600ohm at the same volume placement e.g. 1 o'clock.



I think we tend to feel reassured that the amp we are using has plenty of power when we don't have to turn the volume knob high to get enough sound. Given how volume pots work, you actually _want_ the pot to be around the middle area. It's only the result of the gain settings of the amp that the volume pot is in that position for your headphones. Given that higher impedance headphones need a higher volume to get loud, the 1 o'clock position (vs. a lower one) isn't a surprise.



reqq said:


> Wish it had middle gain setting. I get tired in my ears on the high setting.. and low settings is barely enough on 250ohm DT770.



Why are your ears getting tired? How loud are you listening? If it is loud, you most definitely should listen at a quieter volume, as if you damage your hearing, which is very easy to do with headphones, then you _cannot recover it_.


----------



## reqq

Currawong said:


> Why are your ears getting tired? How loud are you listening? If it is loud, you most definitely should listen at a quieter volume, as if you damage your hearing, which is very easy to do with headphones, then you _cannot recover it_.



Had long listen session last weekend.. think it was like 1am to possible 3am on the volume knob at high gain with 250 ohms DT770.


----------



## ActuallySparky

Currawong said:


> It's by far not as detailed as a Mojo. I suppose I could call it "smooth" though. I just shot a Multibit card vs. Bifrost 2 video by popular request:
> ...


Aw man, part of me wishes I'd seen that video before I ordered a multibit Asgard earlier this week. Thankfully I have the mojo and thus can experiment with using it as an input for the Asgard if the lack of detail bothers me. If I like the Asgard multibit's general sound but find the lack of detail bothersome, I can always add a Bifrost to my wishlist for the next time I'm feeling rich and chain it up to the Asgard.

Thanks for the video - it was very helpful


----------



## Sean_MR

Likely newbie question!
If I purchased the Asgard 3 with the added AK4490 DAC chip, am I essentially now getting a "normal" DAC/amp combo?  I ask because I remember reading that Schiit's philosophy has generally been against the entire idea of DAC/amp combos.  So I'm wondering if attempting to “turn” the Asgard 3 into a DAC/amp combo would not achieve the same performance as compared to purchasing a DAC/amp combo that was specifically manufactured to be one?


----------



## gefski (Mar 21, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Likely newbie question!
> If I purchased the Asgard 3 with the added AK4490 DAC chip, am I essentially now getting a "normal" DAC/amp combo?  I ask because I remember reading that Schiit's philosophy has generally been against the entire idea of DAC/amp combos.  So I'm wondering if attempting to “turn” the Asgard 3 into a DAC/amp combo would not achieve the same performance as compared to purchasing a DAC/amp combo that was specifically manufactured to be one?



Check out Schiit’s “Guides” on their website where they discuss both combos and separates.

The primary reason for separates is versatility, especially for future upgrades. For example, I may have a very adequate amp, but want more detail, transparency, and extremely realistic instrumental timbre. Feeding my “good” amp with a far more expensive dac is likely to achieve that.


----------



## tafens

Sean_MR said:


> Likely newbie question!
> If I purchased the Asgard 3 with the added AK4490 DAC chip, am I essentially now getting a "normal" DAC/amp combo?  I ask because I remember reading that Schiit's philosophy has generally been against the entire idea of DAC/amp combos.  So I'm wondering if attempting to “turn” the Asgard 3 into a DAC/amp combo would not achieve the same performance as compared to purchasing a DAC/amp combo that was specifically manufactured to be one?



They did argue against combos before, but come to think of it, all their combo units still accept line input and can behave as just amps, also the Fulla and Hel if I’m not mistaken. Also, with exception of the cards, they can also give a dac line out, so they can still act as separates (albeit with some extra ballast).

On the card I can add that is very convenient to have everything in one box, and the dac card great and a very enjoyable listen.
However, as @Currawong says in his video above - which also totally reflects my experience with Asgard3+card vs Bifrost2 and indeed also Lyr3+card vs Bifrost2 - the difference between card and Bifrost2 as dac is quite obvious and not subtle at all. I’ll add that in my ears the soundstage also became larger on the Bifrost2. I was quite amazed at the difference, and I would say it was even more noticeable on the Lyr3.

One could argue that the $450-$500 price difference vs card is also not subtle, but definitely worth it IMO


----------



## joshuachew

Bought this to use at home in my home office during our Movement Control Order. Have a McIntosh headphone amplifier but that is in the listening room. 
Any thoughts or impressions on this?


----------



## rkw

joshuachew said:


> Bought this to use at home in my home office during our Movement Control Order. Have a McIntosh headphone amplifier but that is in the listening room.
> Any thoughts or impressions on this?


Since you have both to compare, you should be telling us!
$200 Asgard vs much more expensive McIntosh.


----------



## Sean_MR

tafens said:


> They did argue against combos before, but come to think of it, all their combo units still accept line input and can behave as just amps, also the Fulla and Hel if I’m not mistaken. Also, with exception of the cards, they can also give a dac line out, so they can still act as separates (albeit with some extra ballast).
> 
> On the card I can add that is very convenient to have everything in one box, and the dac card great and a very enjoyable listen.
> However, as @Currawong says in his video above - which also totally reflects my experience with Asgard3+card vs Bifrost2 and indeed also Lyr3+card vs Bifrost2 - the difference between card and Bifrost2 as dac is quite obvious and not subtle at all. I’ll add that in my ears the soundstage also became larger on the Bifrost2. I was quite amazed at the difference, and I would say it was even more noticeable on the Lyr3.
> ...



If I did get the Asgard 3 though, it would be with the AK4490 option, not the multi bit.  So I’m more wondering if there’d be a difference between the Asgard 3 + AK4490 chip, and say an Asgard 3 + Modi 3.


----------



## tafens

Sean_MR said:


> If I did get the Asgard 3 though, it would be with the AK4490 option, not the multi bit.  So I’m more wondering if there’d be a difference between the Asgard 3 + AK4490 chip, and say an Asgard 3 + Modi 3.



I wouldn’t think there is much difference really, the 4490 card is essentially a Modi on a card, just as the multibit card is essentially a Modi Multibit (same chips, same tech). That said, I think the Modi3 was released later than the card so it may have some small improvements (unless they have trickled down to the card as well).


----------



## Baten

tafens said:


> just as the multibit card is essentially a Modi Multibit



This is false though. The add-on boards are miniature versions with obvious differences looking at the PCB boards.


----------



## tafens

Baten said:


> This is false though. The add-on boards are miniature versions with obvious differences looking at the PCB boards.



Of course the PCBs are different but they do use the same chips and technology to generate the sound, which is what I meant by “essentially”. The external Modis have more options of course, like S/PDIF and optical inputs, that the card does not. There may be some small sonic advantages as well, thanks to them having their own shielded enclosure and own separate power supply.


----------



## Baten

tafens said:


> There may be some small sonic advantages as well, thanks to them having their own shielded enclosure and own separate power supply.


Yes that is all that I wanted to imply, I've heard people mention the separates sounding at least a little bit better. Probably not substantially so, though.


----------



## joshuachew

rkw said:


> Since you have both to compare, you should be telling us!
> $200 Asgard vs much more expensive McIntosh.


I just ordered it last night, have not received it yet but in the meantime using this set up below. Might whip out the Utopia and Stellia later. 




Wanted to ask too if the Asgard 3 is suitable t be used with IEMs?


----------



## ActuallySparky

joshuachew said:


> ...Wanted to ask too if the Asgard 3 is suitable t be used with IEMs?...


I just got mine yesterday, but so far I've used it exclusively with IEMs. I'm very much still experimenting and forming opinions, but so far I'm pleased with the results. It's a very clean amp - even on the Andromedas there is no noticeable hiss.


----------



## joshuachew

ActuallySparky said:


> I just got mine yesterday, but so far I've used it exclusively with IEMs. I'm very much still experimenting and forming opinions, but so far I'm pleased with the results. It's a very clean amp - even on the Andromedas there is no noticeable hiss.


Thank you for the feedback. Possible to have some pics of it? Haha excited to have mine but do not know its relative size and if it would be suitable for my room at work


----------



## ActuallySparky (Mar 23, 2020)

joshuachew said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Possible to have some pics of it? Haha excited to have mine but do not know its relative size and if it would be suitable for my room at work



It's not very big - a little smaller than an iPad. It nestles under my iMac nicely.


----------



## RelentlesSausage

The asgard looks really nice, gotta get my hands on one of em soon.


----------



## Sean_MR

tafens said:


> Of course the PCBs are different but they do use the same chips and technology to generate the sound, which is what I meant by “essentially”. The external Modis have more options of course, like S/PDIF and optical inputs, that the card does not. There may be some small sonic advantages as well, thanks to them having their own shielded enclosure and own separate power supply.



Ok, so that’s what I was getting at I think.  Even if the AK4490 card is “essentially a Modi 3,” I’ve heard people say that the separate Modi 3 sounded better to them.  Which I never understood why since they’re supposed to be “the same” DAC.


----------



## ActuallySparky

Sean_MR said:


> Ok, so that’s what I was getting at I think.  Even if the AK4490 card is “essentially a Modi 3,” I’ve heard people say that the separate Modi 3 sounded better to them.  Which I never understood why since they’re supposed to be “the same” DAC.


A lot more than the chip goes into a DAC. A modular DAC also needs to have an analog output stage, power supply, etc - lots of different little things that can affect the sound that gets sent out. In the case of a modular card vs an external DAC, there's also variables like how the signal path for the internal card gets into the headphone amplification, and if it has the same impedance and other properties as the RCA inputs.


----------



## genck

One thing I will about that topic is the using the input rca for a DAC vs the internal DAC - there is a significant volume change. External DAC's with 2V(or even 1.5V) will increase the volume a great deal over the internal card.
Source: I have both and it's readily apparent
I can't say much about the actual sound change, I don't have golden ears.


----------



## McLambo

Useful info. I am contemplating the purchase of asgard 3 with internal dac, but am leaning more towards a separate modi more and more. Should be easier to upgrade later on as well


----------



## Chastity

McLambo said:


> Useful info. I am contemplating the purchase of asgard 3 with internal dac, but am leaning more towards a separate modi more and more. Should be easier to upgrade later on as well


Easier to upgrade and more connection choices.


----------



## Chastity

I decided to order one of these:

TUBE-01 preamp with JAN 5654W tubes

Figured I'd try it to add some tube love to my setup without breaking the bank.  This particular dealer offered the upgraded tubes as an option.  Amazon dealer wanted $26 for the 5654W tubes alone.    Probably take a couple of weeks to get here, like my ear tips.  From what I've read the 61J tubes that come default are a bit dry sounding, and several reviews state these are much better, so I went with it.  I could have gotten a model with Bass/treble adjustment, but I don't know how refined it is.  Plus I can still do it on the PC.


----------



## McLambo

So I've been eyeballing the EU website of Schiit for some time now, waiting for both an Asgard and Modi to be on stock at the same time, which seems like to take forever. They are also not responding to inquires about stock replenishment  Could be because of the corona crisis supply lines are drying up?

Anyone know of a different way to get Schiit gear in EU/NL?


----------



## Baten

McLambo said:


> They are also not responding to inquires about stock replenishment  Could be because of the corona crisis supply lines are drying up?
> 
> Anyone know of a different way to get Schiit gear in EU/NL?



Did you use their contact form or the e-mail address found at their site? I ordered Saga+ and it arrived today, ordered 20/03 so there was a bit of a turn-over due to corona situation. If stuff is not in stock it will take a while. But they should answer their e-mails about that.. they did answer mine.

I also tried the UK schiit guys but they are not allowed to ship to Benelux, not their 'jurisdiction'


----------



## Chastity (Mar 31, 2020)

I see Joshua Velour has the same idea as I do:  taking a tube preamp and pairing it with a good-performing solid-state:



In my case, pairing the tube preamp with an Asgard 3.


----------



## Baten

Chastity said:


> I see Joshua Velour has the same idea as I do:  taking a tube preamp and pairing it with a good-performing solid-state:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, pairing the tube preamp with an Asgard 3.



These tube pre-amps do practically nothing. At most they have a tone control ....

Just goes to show how much placebo some glowing tubes have as an effect


----------



## Chastity

Baten said:


> These tube pre-amps do practically nothing. At most they have a tone control ....
> 
> Just goes to show how much placebo some glowing tubes have as an effect


I'll find out when it arrives.  Josh doesn't mention that the unit comes with GE 61J tubes, which I've read are kinda dry sounding.  I ordered mine with GE JAN 5654W tubes.


----------



## Baten

Chastity said:


> I'll find out when it arrives.



it's just that, at this price. all this 'tube amp' can be is a hybrid amp, and so far off the tube side that it's practically solid state

so you're adding a near solid state buffer to your headamp chain, which is fine but serves little to no point! just my 0.50c

I don't think Josh is recommending something super 'smart' here    super cheap tube pre-amp. ugh.


----------



## ActuallySparky

McLambo said:


> They are also not responding to inquires about stock replenishment


They might be a bit slow with the coronavirus restrictions, but they are responding. If you're in the EU, it might be an overnight kind of response given the time zone. FWIW, I know they are shipping orders as I got my Bifrost 2 from them the day before yesterday.


----------



## antdroid

Chastity said:


> I see Joshua Velour has the same idea as I do:  taking a tube preamp and pairing it with a good-performing solid-state:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, pairing the tube preamp with an Asgard 3.




I use a Schiit Saga+ preamp with the Asgard3/Jotunheim and it actually does change sound signature slightly. The stock tungsol tube doesnt do a whole lot but it does do some small 2nd order harmonic distortion. I purchased a PSVane tube for it and it has a more noticeable warmer effect. The nice thing about the Saga+ is you can disable the tube buffer when you dont want it, as well as having multiple inputs and output to switch to.


----------



## gefski

Baten said:


> it's just that, at this price. all this 'tube amp' can be is a hybrid amp, and so far off the tube side that it's practically solid state
> 
> so you're adding a near solid state buffer to your headamp chain, which is fine but serves little to no point! just my 0.50c
> 
> I don't think Josh is recommending something super 'smart' here    super cheap tube pre-amp. ugh.



The idea of pairing a tube preamp with a solid state power amp is, of course, decades old in speaker based systems, and it can be very synergistic.

However, adding one to a headphone amp that already contains a preamp (that we can’t bypass) means that we are running the music signal through two preamps, hardly a path to transparency.

Anyway, should be a fun journey; I’m just leaning in the KISS direction I always do.


----------



## Baten (Mar 31, 2020)

antdroid said:


> I use a Schiit Saga+ preamp with the Asgard3/Jotunheim and it actually does change sound signature slightly. The stock tungsol tube doesnt do a whole lot but it does do some small 2nd order harmonic distortion. I purchased a PSVane tube for it and it has a more noticeable warmer effect. The nice thing about the Saga+ is you can disable the tube buffer when you dont want it, as well as having multiple inputs and output to switch to.


You still have the Saga+? I just ordered one  awaiting delivery
What PSVane tube, exactly?


----------



## antdroid

Baten said:


> You still have the Saga+? I just ordered one  awaiting delivery
> What PSVane tube, exactly?



The "cheaper" tube, PSVane UK-6SN7


----------



## Hashi8888

Hi,

Does someone who has the Asguard 3 also
have the Vali 2?

I have the Asguard 3 and using it with the
he4xx. I don’t have anything to compare it to.
This is my first hpa.

I wanted to try the Vali 2 for tube rolling but I don’t know if I will like the sound.

As with the initial review, I agree 100%. Bad
recordings sound really bad. I guess I would
say the Asguard 3 is neutral across the board.


----------



## Chastity

Hashi8888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does someone who has the Asguard 3 also
> have the Vali 2?
> ...


I watched a video by Joshua Velour, talking about using a tube preamp + solid-state amp as a cheap tube amp.  In the video, he discussed which headphones mate well with tubes, and according to his tastes, he doesn't recommend pairing tubes with planars. Kills the detail levels and such.


----------



## onethinline

Just browsed this whole topic (whew!), and appreciate all the info. I'm currently comparing the Monoprice 887 to the current Schiit stack (Magni 3+ and Modi 3), and I was surprised that overall I tend to prefer the sound from the Magni, as it has more snap and precision, better positioning of instruments and indeed, I think clearly stronger dynamics on transients which create that sense of detail. Not to mention a wider soundstage. I find the 887 just a bit muddy in comparison. However, the one thing the 887 has over the Magni is fuller, richer bass; sometimes even head-rattling through my LCD-Xs (the other cans I'm listening with are my HD660S). I'm feeding both with the Modi 3.

Right now I'm thinking of trying the Asgard 3 with the idea that it will be that precise, detailed, dynamic signature I'm liking on the Magni, but with more bass oomph similar to what I like in the 887. I asked Schiit and they said, indeed, I should hear more bass from the Asgard compared to the Magni. But what are your thoughts, especially if you've tried one of the THX amps?


----------



## Hashi8888

Chastity said:


> I watched a video by Joshua Velour, talking about using a tube preamp + solid-state amp as a cheap tube amp.  In the video, he discussed which headphones mate well with tubes, and according to his tastes, he doesn't recommend pairing tubes with planars. Kills the detail levels and such.



I will stick with the Asguard 3. I would suspect the Vali 2 would have to be turned up quite high to get normal listening levels with the same planars.


----------



## bibbs

after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.

cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.


----------



## genck

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.


lol


----------



## Sonic Defender

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.


To be fair, you could have anticipated this. The DT880, like many Beyers (I owned the DT880 600ohm) are well known for being anything but warm and the same goes for every Asgard variety. I personally owned the DT880 and Asgard 2 and found the Yulong A28 to have much better synergy with some tilt toward warmth. You can also pair the 880 with a tube amp tuned to be a little warm and get better effect, or simply get a warmer headphone. It doesn't sound like you gravitate towards neutral signatures. I very much enjoyed the 880 back when I owned it, but now given my shift towards preferring a little warmth I wonder if I would like it as much. I have made a few easy to prevent equipment mispairings in my day.


----------



## XERO1 (Apr 5, 2020)

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.


If the voicing of Schiit's amps aren't doing anything for you, then try a different flavor!

I recently picked up a Massdrop x Cavalli Liquid Carbon X (normally $300, now on sale for $200) and I'm extremely happy with it.  It's essentually the 'anti-Schiit' as far as voicing is concerned. It has a beautiful, rich tonallity that is borderline addictive, while still sounding quite transparent, and a deeper but narrower soundstage.

It's always nice to have choices because one size never fits all.

The LCX gets a big recommendation from me!


----------



## Rattle

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.



Why didnt you just return it . I dislike clinical sounding amps greatly. It's the last thing I would call the Asgard 3 is clinical. I have a tube amp and a hybrid and the Asgard sounds great even in comparison to those more expensive amps.


----------



## Baten

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.


hahah


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> If the voicing of Schiit's amps aren't doing anything for you, then try a different flavor!
> 
> I recently picked up a Massdrop x Cavalli Liquid Carbon X (normally $300, now on sale for $200) and I'm extremely happy with it.  It's essentually the 'anti-Schiit' as far as voicing is concerned. It has a beautiful, rich tonallity that is borderline addictive, while still sounding quite transparent, and a deeper but narrower soundstage.
> 
> ...



Great suggestion! I have the original Liquid Carbon and it's a wonderful amp.


----------



## onethinline

My Asgard 3 arrived on Saturday, and I've been having a great time with it. It does indeed give me the extra power in the low end that I wanted from the Magni 3+, keeps the snappy transient dynamics, but is also deeper and more substantial in presence compared to the slightly flatter or more brittle feeling from the Magni. (I'm still really, really impressed with how great the Magni sounds for its price, by the way.) But now I'm similarly impressed with how fantastic the A3 sounds for ITS price.

The only downside so far, apart from a slight blemish in the brushed aluminum on the front, is the amp is powerful enough now that I've made my ears a bit sore. Gotta be careful with that.

I've been using my HD660S and my LCD-X. The Audeze are perfect on low gain, whereas the 660S seem to be awkwardly between the two gain settings for their impedance.

Next up, I'm seriously eying a Bifrost 2 to pair with this puppy and upgrade the Modi 3.


----------



## Baten

I wish there was something like the asgard, but with balanced inputs. SE output is fine.  and not jotunheim. 
Asgard+ would be an instant buy for me. I just don't like RCA inputs on an amp, so much potential for grounding/noise issues.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Forum error, please ignore this.


----------



## Marximus

Hey, guys.
I've been out of the game for a while (got into photography...and I thought headphones were expensive!). I'm currently stripped down to a laptop with an Audinst HUD-MX1, and ATH-M40X (with aftermarket pads), SoundMAGIC HP150 (with aftermarket pads), and Philips SHP9500s (although they're mainly attached to my Yamaha receiver for PS4/movies). I'm looking for a bit more clarity/resolution/soundstage, although I still like bass and treble to be a bit north of neutral. I've read most of this thread and I've done a fair amount of other research, and I'm looking at the Asgard 3 (with 4490) with the DT1990s. A couple questions: has anybody tried the 1990/A3 combo? Also, stupid question, but for USA, I'd want the 115 VAC option, correct?


----------



## reqq

onethinline said:


> The only downside so far, apart from a slight blemish in the brushed aluminum on the front, is the amp is powerful enough now that I've made my ears a bit sore. Gotta be careful with that.
> 
> I've been using my HD660S and my LCD-X. The Audeze are perfect on low gain, whereas the 660S seem to be awkwardly between the two gain settings for their impedance.



its needs a mid gain setting.. i need to be very careful with the sound levels..


----------



## onethinline

Marximus said:


> Also, stupid question, but for USA, I'd want the 115 VAC option, correct?



Yep, 115V for the US. I kept double-checking that on the site, too, so not bad to ask. If you click the [?] next to the option on their site, it lists what's needed for each country.


----------



## Chastity

Marximus said:


> Hey, guys.
> I've been out of the game for a while (got into photography...and I thought headphones were expensive!). I'm currently stripped down to a laptop with an Audinst HUD-MX1, and ATH-M40X (with aftermarket pads), SoundMAGIC HP150 (with aftermarket pads), and Philips SHP9500s (although they're mainly attached to my Yamaha receiver for PS4/movies). I'm looking for a bit more clarity/resolution/soundstage, although I still like bass and treble to be a bit north of neutral. I've read most of this thread and I've done a fair amount of other research, and I'm looking at the Asgard 3 (with 4490) with the DT1990s. A couple questions: has anybody tried the 1990/A3 combo? Also, stupid question, but for USA, I'd want the 115 VAC option, correct?


I use G6 (DAC) -> Asgard 3 -> DT-1990 (Dekoni Elite Velour).  Yes, for USA, you want 115VAC.

The power output for the DT-1990 is superb.  Microdynamics are top notch, and impact is the same at low volume as is high, thx to 500mW Class A power.  The linear volume pot is also lovely.  I didn't want a DAC card since I'd want toslink options.


----------



## McLambo

Baten said:


> Did you use their contact form or the e-mail address found at their site? I ordered Saga+ and it arrived today, ordered 20/03 so there was a bit of a turn-over due to corona situation. If stuff is not in stock it will take a while. But they should answer their e-mails about that.. they did answer mine.
> 
> I also tried the UK schiit guys but they are not allowed to ship to Benelux, not their 'jurisdiction'



Anyone here heard anything from Schiit-Europe, or Sonority as the company behind it seems?
I've tried multiple times to get in contact; even found a phone number, but that is disconnected....

Might try ordering with their US site, accept the risk of additional import cost and tax....


----------



## Baten

McLambo said:


> Anyone here heard anything from Schiit-Europe, or Sonority as the company behind it seems?
> I've tried multiple times to get in contact; even found a phone number, but that is disconnected....
> 
> Might try ordering with their US site, accept the risk of additional import cost and tax....


On their sorority mail they replied within 2-3 days, for me.


----------



## Sean_MR

Has anyone with a trained ear been able to experiment with headphones that actually need to max out the Asgard 3 on high gain?  I’m curious how the Continuity principle works in practice (linear sound quality at max levels with no increased distortion, etc).  

I’m using the Aeon 2 Open’s, and I need to go to 3 o’clock on high gain which is almost max (goes to ~5 o’clock).  I have a very untrained ear, so I wouldn’t know what to listen for if it hit me in the face


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Sean_MR said:


> Has anyone with a trained ear been able to experiment with headphones that actually need to max out the Asgard 3 on high gain?  I’m curious how the Continuity principle works in practice (linear sound quality at max levels with no increased distortion, etc).
> 
> I’m using the Aeon 2 Open’s, and I need to go to 3 o’clock on high gain which is almost max (goes to ~5 o’clock).  I have a very untrained ear, so I wouldn’t know what to listen for if it hit me in the face



I'm listening to the Aeon 2 as well right now from the Asgard, and upon reading your comment I took a look at the pot position and it's sitting at almost 9 o'clock right now (music in play: September from Earth, Wind & Fire on Tidal). Going to about 11 o'clock it gets painfully unlistenable. How the heck can you listen to it at 3 o'clock? PS.: my source is the Bifrost 2.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

bibbs said:


> after a few weeks i have come to the conclusion that this amp is not a good combination with my DT880's. the amp is waaaaayyyyyy to clinical. coupled with the Mani its not a good combination. i was hoping for a bit more TBH but i suppose if you are using a digital front end and different headphones then it might just be the ticket but otherwise in my system its just plain shiit.
> 
> cant wait till the lockdown is over so i can find something else otherwise i'm going to end up throwing this thing at the wall.



You likely don't like the sound signature of the DT880,  not the amp. Beyer headphones are very sharp, and I personally like none.


----------



## jnak00

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I'm listening to the Aeon 2 as well right now from the Asgard, and upon reading your comment I took a look at the pot position and it's sitting at almost 9 o'clock right now (music in play: September from Earth, Wind & Fire on Tidal). Going to about 11 o'clock it gets painfully unlistenable. How the heck can you listen to it at 3 o'clock? PS.: my source is the Bifrost 2.



I thought the same thing.  I'm not using Aeon 2s, but I'm usually at 7:00-7:30 on high gain with either HD6XX or Aeolus.  HD6Xx might be a touch higher.  9:00 is super loud for me.  3:00 seems like it would melt headphones.



			
				Sean_MR said:
			
		

> I’m using the Aeon 2 Open’s, and I need to go to 3 o’clock on high gain which is almost max (goes to ~5 o’clock). I have a very untrained ear, so I wouldn’t know what to listen for if it hit me in the face



Do you have your source volume turned down?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin (Apr 16, 2020)

jnak00 said:


> I thought the same thing.  I'm not using Aeon 2s, but I'm usually at 7:00-7:30 on high gain with either HD6XX or Aeolus.  HD6Xx might be a touch higher.  9:00 is super loud for me.  3:00 seems like it would melt headphones.



HD6XX gets slightly louder than the Aeon 2 on the same pot position, I just tried here. He is 1- on low gain, 2- with source volume toned down, 3- using a pre-amp, or 4- deaf.

On a side note, how well does the Aeolus play on the A3? That's my next headphone.


----------



## jnak00

Aeolus is excellent on the Asgard 3.  Like the HD6XX, but "more", if you get what I mean.  I haven't tried the Aeolus on any other amp though.

My source is also a Bifrost 2, so I can safely say you're in for a real treat when you get your Aeolus.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

jnak00 said:


> Aeolus is excellent on the Asgard 3.  Like the HD6XX, but "more", if you get what I mean.  I haven't tried the Aeolus on any other amp though.
> 
> My source is also a Bifrost 2, so I can safely say you're in for a real treat when you get your Aeolus.



Glad to hear it. I wish I had it already for the lockdown and all since I'm working from home and I get to listen to music a lot now, but it was either the Aeolus or the Bifrost 2 a couple months ago. I think I did good upgrading the source first though, since I already had good headphones. Now with the difference between CAD and USD bigger than before, I'd rather wait a bit before throwing money at Zac's doorstep.


----------



## Chastity (Apr 15, 2020)

My Tube-01 Preamp arrived today, with the GE JAN 5654W tubes.  It's such a cute little thing.    Currently letting it burn in and settle.  (It's amusing to listen to, as the signature will change after 10 minutes, making any EQ attempts feeble.  For example, the bass just got stronger during my play of "Hotel California", and I just decided to turn off all EQ.)

The unit by default comes with 6N1 tubes, but I opted for the upgraded tubes for $20 more.  (what a racket tube sellers have)  I opted for the upgraded military spec tubes in hopes for longer endurance and clear signal.  These sound great.  My first note is that the output from the G6 has a touch of dryness (typical of odd order SS harmonics) which the preamp has removed.  That alone makes the upgrade worth it.  The timbre of instruments and vocals have also improved, becoming more of what they should sound like.  Very reminiscent of the signature of my HD580, those lush, rich vocals, but with the added strengths of the Tesla drivers.

The gain output can go stronger than typical 2V RMS, so I'm finding I have to keep adjusting the preamp output as the tubes break in, and synergize with the Asgard 3 to improve dynamics and impact.  I had a VERY impressive TV show watching of "FBI Most Wanted" with some great effects impact, Very authoritative.

These tubes are known for clarity and smoothness, and they are.  Smexy smooth, wets the sound just enough, and adds a touch of sweetness.  Overall a great improvement.  No comment about warmness since I'm only about 2 hours into this, but so far the DT-1990 sound great with the new Dekoni pads and no EQ.  If they don't change much more, I'll do a small subbass boost (about 2-3dB), and that'll be it.  I love the fact that some tunes that I loved on the HD580, and did not sound as good on the DT-1990 now sound as involving as they once did.  Joy!






PS - Tube glow is so mesmerizing!

PPS - When adjusting the preamp gain, if I go too far, I find the mids start to get pushed forward in a bad way, and things get a little shouty.  So far, 2:00 seems to be ideal for impact, bass, and maintaining balance.


----------



## Sean_MR

jnak00 said:


> I thought the same thing.  I'm not using Aeon 2s, but I'm usually at 7:00-7:30 on high gain with either HD6XX or Aeolus.  HD6Xx might be a touch higher.  9:00 is super loud for me.  3:00 seems like it would melt headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your source volume turned down?


That’s really strange.  I wonder if my Aeon 2 or Asgard are not functioning properly?  I’m going USB from my laptop, and the source volume is always at 100%.  I do have the 4490 DAC chip in my Asgard, maybe that could affect it?

I’ll go double check in a bit, and get back to all you!  Now I’m curious too.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Sean_MR said:


> That’s really strange.  I wonder if my Aeon 2 or Asgard are not functioning properly?  I’m going USB from my laptop, and the source volume is always at 100%.  I do have the 4490 DAC chip in my Asgard, maybe that could affect it?
> 
> I’ll go double check in a bit, and get back to all you!  Now I’m curious too.



The sound coming from the Bifrost 2 is definitely louder than when using the 4490 module (I have both, so I can check), but the discrepancy shouldn't be astronomical like you say. Using the 4490 won't ever take me beyond 11 o'clock.


----------



## Sean_MR

HumdrumPenguin said:


> The sound coming from the Bifrost 2 is definitely louder than when using the 4490 module (I have both, so I can check), but the discrepancy shouldn't be astronomical like you say. Using the 4490 won't ever take me beyond 11 o'clock.


Full disclosure, I am relatively new to audio, so there might be something very obvious I'm missing?  It's also still not even necessarily "loud" to me yet.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Sean_MR said:


> Full disclosure, I am relatively new to audio, so there might be something very obvious I'm missing?  It's also still not even necessarily "loud" to me yet.



Check the output volume for Tidal as well, please. It’s on the lower right side of the software screen. Turn of the option to adjust sound volume between all songs on the Settings menu in Tidal.

If this doesn’t work, I think your amp is broken.


----------



## Sean_MR

HumdrumPenguin said:


> Check the output volume for Tidal as well, please. It’s on the lower right side of the software screen. Turn of the option to adjust sound volume between all songs on the Settings menu in Tidal.
> 
> If this doesn’t work, I think your amp is broken.


Yea, that’s one of the first things I checked.  The bar is maxed out at 100, and I also turned off the sound equalization setting.
Also, I have the Hifiman Ananda, and I believe that’s even more efficient than the Aeon 2.  But with the Ananda’s, I still get to the same position on high gain at 3 o’clock and it’s not excessively loud?


----------



## genck

I see you guys talking about volume such and such using Tidal, do make sure you have Exclusive mode enabled in Tidal as well. 
For the record, I listen to my 6XX at about 10:00 on high gain with the Asgard 3/4490 in Tidal. It shouldn't be compared to an Asgard 3 with Bitfrost 2 because there will be a large difference in volume.


----------



## Sean_MR

Sean_MR said:


> Yea, that’s one of the first things I checked.  The bar is maxed out at 100, and I also turned off the sound equalization setting.
> Also, I have the Hifiman Ananda, and I believe that’s even more efficient than the Aeon 2.  But with the Ananda’s, I still get to the same position on high gain at 3 o’clock and it’s not excessively loud?


Oh, and my Asgard never gets warm.  Is that abnormal too @HumdrumPenguin ?


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Sean_MR said:


> Oh, and my Asgard never gets warm.  Is that abnormal too @HumdrumPenguin ?



Nope. Even when not in use, it stays a bit warm to the touch. I leave both the Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2 on 24/7. I really think something is wrong with your unit.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

genck said:


> I see you guys talking about volume such and such using Tidal, do make sure you have Exclusive mode enabled in Tidal as well.
> For the record, I listen to my 6XX at about 10:00 on high gain with the Asgard 3/4490 in Tidal. It shouldn't be compared to an Asgard 3 with Bitfrost 2 because there will be a large difference in volume.



The discussion about volume is that @Sean_MR is not getting enough volume with the Asgard,and we are trying to figure if everything is set properly to avoid sending a complaint to Schiit on an otherwise perfect unit.


----------



## genck

Sean_MR said:


> Oh, and my Asgard never gets warm.  Is that abnormal too @HumdrumPenguin ?


FWIW my Asgard 3 is definitely warm, and always has. It's definitely normal to be warm, I'd be concerned if it wasn't warm at all,in fact (due to the way this amp works).


----------



## jnak00

@Sean_MR  do you have another source you could test?


----------



## Sean_MR

HumdrumPenguin said:


> The discussion about volume is that @Sean_MR is not getting enough volume with the Asgard,and we are trying to figure if everything is set properly to avoid sending a complaint to Schiit on an otherwise perfect unit.


I actually am already returning the Asgard 3 anyways, but that decision was made before learning all this and is unrelated.  I actually filed my return request a few days ago (waiting on bubble wrap from amazon to ship), but because long story-short covid led to family re-shuffling around in the house, and my new smaller compact desk can't fit the Asgard 3.  Anyways, I just hope that if it is indeed defective I don't get blamed for breaking it, since it was like this since I received it.

And @jnak00 no I do not, unfortunately.  It would just be my laptop.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Sean_MR said:


> I actually am already returning the Asgard 3 anyways, but that decision was made before learning all this and is unrelated.  I actually filed my return request a few days ago (waiting on bubble wrap from amazon to ship), but because long story-short covid led to family re-shuffling around in the house, and my new smaller compact desk can't fit the Asgard 3.  Anyways, I just hope that if it is indeed defective I don't get blamed for breaking it, since it was like this since I received it.
> 
> And @jnak00 no I do not, unfortunately.  It would just be my laptop.



You probably have no idea how the amp sounds in this case, so if Schiit could send you a new one and take yours with free shipping both ways, I'd take that path first, although there's the second problem you've just introduced now... the mini desk! Assuming you do return, consider the long time delivery wait lines for whatever amp you decide to get next.


----------



## Eddie C

Hi folks,

I've been highly considering the Asgard 3. I am wondering if it is recommended to get the AK4490 DAC card with it or buy standalone DAC (Topping D10 in mind) in terms of performance? 

Cheers


----------



## genck

Eddie C said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been highly considering the Asgard 3. I am wondering if it is recommended to get the AK4490 DAC card with it or buy standalone DAC (Topping D10 in mind) in terms of performance?
> 
> Cheers


It's a personal preference. I have the internal 4490 because I like a clean workspace. If you choose an internal now you can still use an external one later through the rca input in the back, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Eddie C said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been highly considering the Asgard 3. I am wondering if it is recommended to get the AK4490 DAC card with it or buy standalone DAC (Topping D10 in mind) in terms of performance?
> 
> Cheers



The 4490 is not very resolving in my opinion. I'd go with a standalone DAC. I initially tried the SMSL M100, which would be comparable to the Topping D10 I suppose, and although it was better than the 4490, it wasn't quite there yet. I then moved up to the Bifrost 2. The 4490 (and the multibit card as I've heard) will hold back the Asgard 3.


----------



## alej16

Hey guys 

I have this amp since yesterday and maybe i have also problem with volume ..
my only other sorce is xonar STX and this amp with 4490 module

My headphones are MEZE Classics 99 and HiFi Sundara 
With STX i listen on low(normal gain) (MEZE) for 64ohms and i can,t max volume in Foobar and for Sundara i put on extra gain for 300-600 and i have good volume 

With Asgard on HIGH gain i can listen to MEZE at 11 - 12:00 easy and for Sundara i can even max it for sec , ofc not listening there , for "normal" loud(er)
 listening i can have it at 15:00 or more easy.

I also try with STX as sorce and got more volume and also more bass (dont know if DAC can have that impact on sound ) bass is not better is more boomy lets say 

in foobar i always use replaygain and if i remove it ofc sound is louder but i was using that all the time 

its really weird it seems that Xonar STX is more powerfull than this amp and thats crazy right ? 

Maybe im doing something wrong im not expert in this.

Does any of u guys have same headphones and can test this ? 

Thanks


----------



## Eddie C

genck said:


> It's a personal preference. I have the internal 4490 because I like a clean workspace. If you choose an internal now you can still use an external one later through the rca input in the back, so it's not a big deal.



Yeah  the appeal of the DAC card is to preserve workspace as an all in one unit and potentially save money on a pair of RCA cables. However i am chasing performance, and deal is if it doesn't perform up to par it is more difficult to resell+swap over a standalone usb dac.



HumdrumPenguin said:


> The 4490 is not very resolving in my opinion. I'd go with a standalone DAC. I initially tried the SMSL M100, which would be comparable to the Topping D10 I suppose, and although it was better than the 4490, it wasn't quite there yet. I then moved up to the Bifrost 2. The 4490 (and the multibit card as I've heard) will hold back the Asgard 3.



Thanks for your insight!


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

alej16 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have this amp since yesterday and maybe i have also problem with volume ..
> my only other sorce is xonar STX and this amp with 4490 module
> ...



The STX hasn't been on my computer for about a year or so (when I got a huge graphics card and wanted more space for air flow), but I do remember it being extremely powerful on the highest gain.

I had the Classics 99 for a couple days before returning them (the comfort was so bad for my ears that I couldn't keep it on my head for 10 min without a lot of pain), and I don't remember it requiring much power from the Asgard 3.


----------



## alej16

HumdrumPenguin said:


> The STX hasn't been on my computer for about a year or so (when I got a huge graphics card and wanted more space for air flow), but I do remember it being extremely powerful on the highest gain.
> 
> I had the Classics 99 for a couple days before returning them (the comfort was so bad for my ears that I couldn't keep it on my head for 10 min without a lot of pain), and I don't remember it requiring much power from the Asgard 3.



yes that is true u can power them with anything almost 

do u maybe know if cheap usb a\b cable can make diference , because when i play hi res audio 24 bit i get distortion and its like half a song is missing 16bit flac plays normal
but if i use quality RCA cable from STX into asgard it plays normaly


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

alej16 said:


> yes that is true u can power them with anything almost
> 
> do u maybe know if cheap usb a\b cable can make diference , because when i play hi res audio 24 bit i get distortion and its like half a song is missing 16bit flac plays normal
> but if i use quality RCA cable from STX into asgard it plays normaly



I never used the STX as a dac only to feed the Asgard (if I understand you correctly, that's what you are doing), but digital cables shouldn't matter since they carry just binary code (digital signal). Cables only matter when carrying analog signal, and only to a certain point according to what I have tried up to this day.


----------



## alej16

HumdrumPenguin said:


> I never used the STX as a dac only to feed the Asgard (if I understand you correctly, that's what you are doing), but digital cables shouldn't matter since they carry just binary code (digital signal). Cables only matter when carrying analog signal, and only to a certain point according to what I have tried up to this day.



yes that is correct

what i found interesting is when i use this cheap usb a\b cable and output is wasapi, 24bit song are distorted but when i select DS output it plays normal , maybe because it downsaples or something


----------



## Sean_MR

HumdrumPenguin said:


> You probably have no idea how the amp sounds in this case, so if Schiit could send you a new one and take yours with free shipping both ways, I'd take that path first, although there's the second problem you've just introduced now... the mini desk! Assuming you do return, consider the long time delivery wait lines for whatever amp you decide to get next.


You’re correct.  This was my first real dedicated headphone amp, so I didn’t know what I should have been hearing!  I wouldn’t know if anything was wrong because I had no point of reference haha.  And yea, I’ve got to return it because of the desk anyways.  Thanks for all your help btw though!


----------



## Sean_MR (Apr 16, 2020)

Out of curiosity that maybe I was using a bad outlet or power strip, etc., I tried different outlets around the house, and all the same results.

More importantly, out of curiosity, *I maxed out the Asgard 3 on high gain with the Aeon 2 Open's*.  It was definitely very loud, but tolerable for a couple seconds (Edit: actually completely tolerable on some songs...).  So either I have extremely, irreparably damaged hearing (hopefully not at 25), or something's up with the amp.


----------



## Hashi8888

Sean_MR said:


> Out of curiosity that maybe I was using a bad outlet or power strip, etc., I tried different outlets around the house, and all the same results.
> 
> More importantly, out of curiosity, *I maxed out the Asgard 3 on high gain with the Aeon 2 Open's*.  It was definitely very loud, but tolerable for a couple seconds (Edit: actually completely tolerable on some songs...).  So either I have extremely, irreparably damaged hearing (hopefully not at 25), or something's up with the amp.



LOL, wow that must be super super loud at max. I had to look up Aeon 2, darn nice, can’t touch it at that price. It is also 13 ohms, should be painfully loud even at 12:00 position?

I have the humble he-4xx and just tried the hd-6xx with my Asguard 3. I put my DAC volume at 90 out of 100 level. I have to use High gain setting for both headphones.
At 12-2 o’clock position it is pretty loud but still clear. I kept this Asguard mainly since it had the output power and I didn’t want to lose on the restock and ship fees.

I really wanted to try the Vahalla 2 for tube rolling. No money or room both both unfortunately.


----------



## GearMe (Apr 17, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Out of curiosity that maybe I was using a bad outlet or power strip, etc., I tried different outlets around the house, and all the same results.
> 
> More importantly, out of curiosity, *I maxed out the Asgard 3 on high gain with the Aeon 2 Open's*.  It was definitely very loud, but tolerable for a couple seconds (Edit: actually completely tolerable on some songs...).  So either I have extremely, irreparably damaged hearing (hopefully not at 25), or something's up with the amp.



Only kinda following your issue/thread responses...so sorry if I'm missing something or this is covering old ground. 

FWIW...I don't have a set of cans that this amp can't drive without a problem including high-Z Senns / Beyers, harder to drive planar, etc.


Believe you have the Optional DAC Module...so could be DAC or Amp.  If I were troubleshooting, I would...

a. Check just the amp by feeding it a signal through RCA in to see if it plays at louder levels. I occasionally play tunes from my LG G7 phone headphone out directly to my Asgard 3 (instead of my Bifrost); works fine using a 3.5mm to RCA adaptor. If the amp works fine then it's the DAC card.
b. From Schiit User Manual...Use a high-quality, USB 2.0-rated cable of 2M or less in length. (i.e Swap the USB cable? to see if that's the issue)
c. a TRRS-to-TRS adapter if your headphones require one
d. Wouldn't think this could be driver related but the User Manual does mention that "On some Windows machines, you may need drivers, available at schiit.com/drivers"


----------



## HumdrumPenguin

Hashi8888 said:


> LOL, wow that must be super super loud at max. I had to look up Aeon 2, darn nice, can’t touch it at that price. It is also 13 ohms, should be painfully loud even at 12:00 position?
> 
> I have the humble he-4xx and just tried the hd-6xx with my Asguard 3. I put my DAC volume at 90 out of 100 level. I have to use High gain setting for both headphones.
> At 12-2 o’clock position it is pretty loud but still clear. I kept this Asguard mainly since it had the output power and I didn’t want to lose on the restock and ship fees.
> ...



You also need to check efficiency (92 dB/mW Closed, 94 dB Open). Lower dB = harder to drive. Even at 13 Ohms, both the Aeon 2 and HD6XX (300 Ohms, 103 dB/mW require a very similar position on the Asgard 3 pot (I'm using the closed version for comparison since that's the one I have). As far as I know, dB is measured on a logarithmic scale, where +3dB requires double the power.


----------



## Sean_MR (Apr 17, 2020)

GearMe said:


> Only kinda following your issue/thread responses...so sorry if I'm missing something or this is covering old ground.
> 
> FWIW...I don't have a set of cans that this amp can't drive without a problem including high-Z Senns / Beyers, harder to drive planar, etc.
> 
> ...


I have a high quality durable cable with ferrite cores from Tripp Lite that I bought just to use for the Asgard, so hopefully it’s not that!  Unfortunately though I don’t currently own any RCA cables to test with.  And if I recall, I didn’t need to download any drivers because I’m running Windows 10 and my laptop immediately recognized and setup the Asgard the first time I plugged it in.
Edit: oh, and I’m using the default 1/4” cables that came with the Aeon 2 and Anandas.  So those should work I believe!
Regardless, after reading through HumdrumPenguin’s comments, the fact that we have the same headphone and I can literally max out mine on high gain and have it be tolerable on certain songs, means something’s up (either with me or the amp haha).


----------



## tincanear (Apr 18, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> I have a high quality durable cable with ferrite cores from Tripp Lite that I bought just to use for the Asgard, so hopefully it’s not that!  Unfortunately though I don’t currently own any RCA cables to test with.  And if I recall, I didn’t need to download any drivers because I’m running Windows 10 and my laptop immediately recognized and setup the Asgard the first time I plugged it in.
> Edit: oh, and I’m using the default 1/4” cables that came with the Aeon 2 and Anandas.  So those should work I believe!
> Regardless, after reading through HumdrumPenguin’s comments, the fact that we have the same headphone and I can literally max out mine on high gain and have it be tolerable on certain songs, means something’s up (either with me or the amp haha).



The Asgard 3 should be pretty loud at 12:00 volume setting, especially with the front panel gain switch on high gain.

+1 on testing the Asgard with RCA inputs (from something like an old CD player, tape deck, or from a phone's headphone jack (phone's jack may need the TRRS to dual RCA adapter)

 might be settings under windows 10 mixer (has master volume as well as settings for the various sources like system sounds, etc).

also check the settings within your media player app (it might have eq and volume controls as well)

with the USB source, there should be either sound or none at all.  the tripp lite USB cable is likely just fine.

if you're short on desktop space, the Fulla and Hel are much more compact units and feature both USB and analog inputs.

Remember to turn down the volume knob on the amp before adjusting the windows sound settings so you don't blow up something like those nice cans or your eardrums.  Asgard 3 can put out 3.5 watts-- serious power for a headphone amp.


----------



## McLambo

I want one so bad... But for mainland europe/NL no stock for the forseeable future 🙄


----------



## Sean_MR

tincanear said:


> The Asgard 3 should be pretty loud at 12:00 volume setting, especially with the front panel gain switch on high gain.
> 
> +1 on testing the Asgard with RCA inputs (from something like an old CD player, tape deck, or from a phone's headphone jack (phone's jack may need the TRRS to dual RCA adapter)
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I checked all that.  They’re all set to 100/max unfortunately


----------



## rkw (Apr 19, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Thanks!  I checked all that.  They’re all set to 100/max unfortunately


In your Tidal settings for the DAC, are Exclusive Mode and Force Volume turned on?






When these settings are turned on, volume is maxxed out from Tidal to the DAC and they override other Windows settings. If you still don't get high volume, something is wrong and it may be time to contact Schiit customer support.



Sean_MR said:


> _I maxed out the Asgard 3 on high gain with the Aeon 2 Open's_.


What else have you listened to the Aeons on, and how was the volume? Can you rule out that something is wrong with your headphones?


----------



## Sean_MR

rkw said:


> In your Tidal settings for the DAC, are Exclusive Mode and Force Volume turned on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually use mainly Amazon Music HD, I just switched over to Tidal to mimic a comparison by another member.

The Asgard 3 is the first headphone amp I tried with the Aeon 2, I got them both at the same time.

I don’t think it’s the headphones, because I also have the Hifiman Anandas which I believe are even more sensitive than the Aeon 2, and I can max those out as well.

Regardless, I already sent back the Asgard 3 yesterday, so now it’s just a matter of waiting for Schiit to receive it and do their tests!


----------



## tincanear (Apr 19, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> I actually use mainly Amazon Music HD, I just switched over to Tidal to mimic a comparison by another member.
> 
> The Asgard 3 is the first headphone amp I tried with the Aeon 2, I got them both at the same time.
> 
> ...



The sensitivity difference between the Ananda and Aeon 2 should be small compared to the issue you have described.  with most headphones (except HE6 and other very inefficient older model planars), there should be plenty of volume by the 12:00 position on the volume dial, in high gain mode.

Did you test your unit with the analog RCA inputs also connected?  if the amp has a defective source selection switch (shorted) that could be explain the low volume.


----------



## angelus55

which amp and dac out of the following would you recommend?

i was interested in getting a asgard 3 and modi 3 dac, thx amp thx 887 with a balanced dac or the modi 3 or 788 amp/dac combo, since i cant  seem to find any good priced balanced dac to go with the 887 to equal the  same price as the 788 thx combo if you think balanced is worth it, but i dont like the idea of buying new balanced cables for my headphones

i have the lcd2 classics and i might get the hd 800 s later this year if i can save  enough for it if it matters

and i currently have the magni 3 amp that came out before the + and heresy models connected to my pc, and no dac


----------



## tincanear

angelus55 said:


> which amp and dac out of the following would you recommend?
> 
> i was interested in getting a asgard 3 and modi 3 dac, thx amp thx 887 with a balanced dac or the modi 3 or 788 amp/dac combo, since i cant  seem to find any good priced balanced dac to go with the 887 to equal the  same price as the 788 thx combo if you think balanced is worth it, but i dont like the idea of buying new balanced cables for my headphones
> 
> ...



consider adding a Modi-series DAC first, before spending a lot on new headphones.

presumably, since you are considering the HD800S to complement the LCD2 Classics, are you looking for a brighter, crisper more detailed sound?  if so, might want to look into the Modi 3 DAC first.  for a smoother, more relaxed sound that will complement the HD800S, consider the Modi Multibit.  either of the standalone Modi DACs (instead of the DAC modules) will work with your existing Modi 3 amp.


----------



## angelus55

tincanear said:


> consider adding a Modi-series DAC first, before spending a lot on new headphones.
> 
> presumably, since you are considering the HD800S to complement the LCD2 Classics, are you looking for a brighter, crisper more detailed sound?  if so, might want to look into the Modi 3 DAC first.  for a smoother, more relaxed sound that will complement the HD800S, consider the Modi Multibit.  either of the standalone Modi DACs (instead of the DAC modules) will work with your existing Modi 3 amp.



thanks i am going to get the one of the modi 3 anyway if i get a standalone amp since i need the inputs so i can use my headphones with my ps4

based on what you said about the amp, do you no recommend i upgrade my amp at all then?


----------



## tincanear

angelus55 said:


> thanks i am going to get the one of the modi 3 anyway if i get a standalone amp since i need the inputs so i can use my headphones with my ps4
> 
> based on what you said about the amp, do you no recommend i upgrade my amp at all then?


 try the DAC upgrade first, and listen to it for a week at least with different types of music.  At that point, if still looking for a new amp, consider either Asgard 3 or Jotunheim if you want to upgrade the amp (these have the better Alps RK27 volume control potentiometers, and beefier power supplies).  I would consider the Magni 3+ / Magni Heresy to be side-grades from the Magni 3.


----------



## Minkypou

i was thinking about buying the asgard 3 for my ultrasones pro 900 ( with a cambridge dacmagic 100 ) , is that a good idea ?


----------



## angelus55

tincanear said:


> try the DAC upgrade first, and listen to it for a week at least with different types of music.  At that point, if still looking for a new amp, consider either Asgard 3 or Jotunheim if you want to upgrade the amp (these have the better Alps RK27 volume control potentiometers, and beefier power supplies).  I would consider the Magni 3+ / Magni Heresy to be side-grades from the Magni 3.




thanks, do you have any opnions on the stand alone thx amps? i read a lot of praise for them while i dont see as much talk about the asgard 3 for example


----------



## tincanear

angelus55 said:


> thanks, do you have any opnions on the stand alone thx amps? i read a lot of praise for them while i dont see as much talk about the asgard 3 for example


I don't know too much about the THX amps.  I do know however that the Asgard 3 has a beefy power supply that can handle lower impedance planars and also work with 300 and 600 ohm senns should you upgrade headphones in the future.


----------



## tincanear

Asgard 3 and Jotunheim also have custom AC transformers and linear regulators to supply the multiple voltages needed by the circuitry, while the THX amps (like the $499 one on Monoprice) look like they have a wall wart switcher with single input voltage (and use multiple switchers inside the amp, which can add more noise)


----------



## ColdsnapBry (Apr 23, 2020)

Is there a consensus on how the asgard 3 with AK4490 DAC pairs with the Sennheiser 6XX? Was going to pickup the 6XX just as a comfortable and easy to listen to work from home headphone. I'm sure those with that setup are enjoying it and not looking at forums, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Sound Trooper

Any opinions about the Asgard 3 vs the Drop Cavalli Carbon? Looking for a small desktop amp for my 2nd set up.


----------



## Odin412

Sound Trooper said:


> Any opinions about the Asgard 3 vs the Drop Cavalli Carbon? Looking for a small desktop amp for my 2nd set up.



I have both amps (albeit the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon, which should sound similar to the Drop version), and I enjoy them both. The Liquid Carbon has the trademark Cavalli 'liquid' sounding midrange and has perhaps a little more of a tube amp character than the Asgard 3.


----------



## mindhead1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I read through this thread (which is now a ball of yarn) and learned a lot about the Asgard 3. Thanks to all for the info. My initial question was DS or Multibit DAC module? After all the reading I’ve decided to pass on the DAC modules and go with a Modi 3. While I really want an AIO solution for my desk, I also don’t want to regret my purchase decision in 6 months to a year when Schiit releases Unison USB versions of the DAC cards.

So for now I’m going to go with the Asgard 3 and a Modi 3. If/when Schiit releases updated DAC modules (dingle berries?), I’ll consider adding one to the Asgard and use the Modi 3 in another application. Thanks again to all for sharing your knowledge And experience.


----------



## Chastity

mindhead1 said:


> I read through this thread (which is now a ball of yarn) and learned a lot about the Asgard 3. Thanks to all for the info. My initial question was DS or Multibit DAC module? After all the reading I’ve decided to pass on the DAC modules and go with a Modi 3. While I really want an AIO solution for my desk, I also don’t want to regret my purchase decision in 6 months to a year when Schiit releases Unison USB versions of the DAC cards.
> 
> So for now I’m going to go with the Asgard 3 and a Modi 3. If/when Schiit releases updated DAC modules (dingle berries?), I’ll consider adding one to the Asgard and use the Modi 3 in another application. Thanks again to all for sharing your knowledge And experience.


I think the Modi 3 is a no brainer vs the add-on cards.  Same price, more connection options.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

ColdsnapBry said:


> Is there a consensus on how the asgard 3 with AK4490 DAC pairs with the Sennheiser 6XX? Was going to pickup the 6XX just as a comfortable and easy to listen to work from home headphone. I'm sure those with that setup are enjoying it and not looking at forums, but figured I'd ask.




Can't speak to the 4490 option, however, my HD6XX sounds great with with the Asgard 3.  Excellent midrange clarity, nice treble
and decent bass (using it with a Schiit LOKI).  The HD 6XX are not known for bass.  IMHO the A3 is a great amp for the money,
and a very good pairing with the HD 6XX and HD 600.  It also sounds surprisingly good with the Hifiman HE 4XX and the Fostex 
T50RP MK3.


----------



## GearMe

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Can't speak to the 4490 option, however, my HD6XX sounds great with with the Asgard 3.  Excellent midrange clarity, nice treble
> and decent bass (using it with a Schiit LOKI).  The HD 6XX are not known for bass.  IMHO the A3 is a great amp for the money,
> and a very good pairing with the HD 6XX and HD 600.  It also sounds surprisingly good with the Hifiman HE 4XX and the Fostex
> T50RP MK3.


Would agree with Asgard 3 comments...very good value imo.  Currently paired with a Bifrost but have also had DS Dacs hooked up to it and enjoyed those setups as well.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

@GearMe @Jimmyblues1959 Do you run the Asgard 3 in high or low gain mode with the 6XX? I think the high gain mode makes the 6XX a bit shouty, could just be me though.


----------



## GearMe

ColdsnapBry said:


> @GearMe @Jimmyblues1959 Do you run the Asgard 3 in high or low gain mode with the 6XX? I think the high gain mode makes the 6XX a bit shouty, could just be me though.



I typically have the 6XX as all-rounders at my work desk (Cavalli or iFi amps)...

With the Bifrost/Asgard 3 system, I tend to use Clear, XC or Amiron.  Don't notice any shouty-ness with those but, to your point, we all hear differently.

Will hook up the 6XX this weekend to the Asgard 3 and see if I hear a difference on Hi/Low gain settings.


----------



## onethinline

I've been driving my HD6XXs through the Asgard 3 for a few weeks now, all in high gain, and it's been great. Haven't noticed any shoutiness.


----------



## Odin412

onethinline said:


> I've been driving my HD6XXs through the Asgard 3 for a few weeks now, all in high gain, and it's been great. Haven't noticed any shoutiness.



Agreed - I tried my HD 650 with the Asgard 3 the other day and it's quite a nice-sounding combo.


----------



## gefski

Odin412 said:


> Agreed - I tried my HD 650 with the Asgard 3 the other day and it's quite a nice-sounding combo.



650 at Hi Gain, 10 to 11 vol position, dynamics ebb and flow as the music requires, no shout or edge.


----------



## genck

I also use the 6XX (650) with the Asgard 3 on Hi gain, sounds great!


----------



## Joey B.

I realize they don't exactly need the power on tap, but, in addition to the 6XX, I find my MSR7b's sound great with my Agard 3-Modi 3 combo. I think some of the YouTubers tend to only focus on power instead of sound quality to be had with an amp. Is it the pinnacle of neutrality? I don't know. I am not producing, so enjoyment is more important.
These AT's get plenty of volume from almost any source, but they sure don't sound the same on everything. With the Asgard, they are pretty balanced and non-fatiguing to listen to for a long time. Not sure how much of the class A bias comes into play on these lower impedance headphones. For $200, the amp is a good deal. 
If any of you can compare to the THX 789, that would be great. I hear how great it is because it is neutral, but I suppose I'd rather hear about synergy than neutrality. Currawong did a useful comparison, but more perspectives would be helpful to me.


----------



## GearMe

ColdsnapBry said:


> @GearMe @Jimmyblues1959 Do you run the Asgard 3 in high or low gain mode with the 6XX? I think the high gain mode makes the 6XX a bit shouty, could just be me though.



No shouty-ness on high gain


----------



## Ultrainferno

Matty aka @Mightygrey is back this week with a review of the Asgard 3:
https://www.headfonia.com/schiit-asgard3-review/


----------



## CL14715

Crazy noob question.... If I were to get the Asgard 3 with either the 4490 or multi-bit... could I use my Loki with it? If so, how? I question this as I'm staring at my Schiit stack and noting that my loki needs a signal in from modi to then output to the magni...

Thanks


----------



## jnak00

CL14715 said:


> Crazy noob question.... If I were to get the Asgard 3 with either the 4490 or multi-bit... could I use my Loki with it? If so, how? I question this as I'm staring at my Schiit stack and noting that my loki needs a signal in from modi to then output to the magni...
> 
> Thanks



You can't use Loki with the built-in DAC.  Loki goes between DAC/other source and amp.


----------



## Sqmeyer

Longtime lurker, first time poster.  I recently swapped out my Vali 2 with an Asgard 3.  Initial impressions is that it retains much of the warmth I enjoyed with the Vali but gives a bit more depth to the soundstage and more impact to the bass.  Honestly, the main reason I made the change was to cure myself of the nervous tic that caused me to keep buying various tubes to see if I could dial in the sound just a little more.  But I can say I enjoy the Asgard more than I did the Vali even with the variety of tubes I rolled through it.  And ultimately its quite a bit less expensive when factoring in the tubes.  For reference, I am using an Allo Digione for streaming SPDIF into a Mimby into the Asgard.  I am currently using Focal Elears as my daily driver.  I am very happy with this setup.


----------



## bobo64

Hi, I've been using Asgard 2 with Audeze LCD-X and LCD 2 for about four years. Now, I'm thinking of upgrading to Asgard 3. I've read this thread and nobody mentioned Audeze cans + Asgard 3 in terms of SQ details. I'm specially Interested in A3 + LCD-X combo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chastity (May 16, 2020)

Sqmeyer said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster.  I recently swapped out my Vali 2 with an Asgard 3.  Initial impressions is that it retains much of the warmth I enjoyed with the Vali but gives a bit more depth to the soundstage and more impact to the bass.  Honestly, the main reason I made the change was to cure myself of the nervous tic that caused me to keep buying various tubes to see if I could dial in the sound just a little more.  But I can say I enjoy the Asgard more than I did the Vali even with the variety of tubes I rolled through it.  And ultimately its quite a bit less expensive when factoring in the tubes.  For reference, I am using an Allo Digione for streaming SPDIF into a Mimby into the Asgard.  I am currently using Focal Elears as my daily driver.  I am very happy with this setup.


You can invest in a tube preamp, and play with your existing tube collection.  Currently using Sylvania JAN CHS 6AK5 on a FX Audio TUBE-01 with my Asgard 3, and it makes my DT-1990 very happy.  And being a preamp, you can disconnect it.

You can also use the preamp to tweak the line-out strength to optimize the dynamics of the Asgard 3 performance.


----------



## gefski (May 16, 2020)

Chastity said:


> You can invest in a tube preamp, and play with your existing tube collection.  Currently using Sylvania JAN CHS 6AK5 on a FX Audio TUBE-01 with my Asgard 3, and it makes my DT-1990 very happy.  And being a preamp, you can disconnect it.
> 
> You can also use the preamp to tweak the line-out strength to optimize the dynamics of the Asgard 3 performance.



So a tube preamp + gain stage feeding an Asgard 3 with its preamp + gain stage. Rather than doubling up all this circuitry, I would sell the A3 (if I wasn't satisfied with it) and find a more expensive headphone amp that suited my tastes.

This is just my leaning always in the “KISS” direction, no offense to the above post intended.


----------



## Chastity

gefski said:


> So a tube preamp + gain stage feeding an Asgard 3 with its preamp + gain stage. Rather than doubling up all this circuitry, I would sell the A3 (if I wasn't satisfied with it) and find a more expensive headphone amp that suited my tastes.
> 
> This is just my leaning always in the “KISS” direction, no offense to the above post intended.


I get what you are saying, but can you show me a better option for $250?  Also having everything modular means I can remove portions and AB the setup to hear what changes.


----------



## XERO1 (May 16, 2020)

ColdsnapBry said:


> @GearMe @Jimmyblues1959 Do you run the Asgard 3 in high or low gain mode with the 6XX? I think the high gain mode makes the 6XX a bit shouty, could just be me though.


With some amps (like my LCX), the gain setting doesn't seem to make much of a differnce in SQ, but there is _definitely_ a noticeable SQ difference between the Hi and Low gain settings on all of the Schiit amps that I've owned so far.

With Schiit amps, the Hi gain setting gives the amp a more up-front and vivid sonic presentation, while the Low gain setting gives the amp a more laid-back and slightly recessed sonic presentation.

So far, with the headphones I use, I have always prefered the sound of the Hi gain settting, but I can see how the Low gain setting might be preferable if you have an overly bright sounding headphone, and you want to try to tone it's character down a bit.

But there really is no right or wrong option here, it just comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## Sqmeyer

Chastity said:


> I get what you are saying, but can you show me a better option for $250?  Also having everything modular means I can remove portions and AB the setup to hear what changes.


From my perspective, it seems that the difference in sound between tube and solid state gear has narrowed substantially since I began enjoying this hobby.  Combining that with the rather massive spike in NOS tube prices in the last few years, I am thrilled to have found a solid state amp that makes me happy.   That said, I might feel differently if I swapped out the cans or the dac.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

XERO1 said:


> I think you nailed what makes the Asgard 3 such a great sounding amp, especially when it's compared to some of the more 'technical' sounding amps out there.



@XERO1 Can Asgard 3 with multibit dac board compete with Klipsch Heritage amp o Questyle CMA400i?
Asgard 3 has much power, but has it same o better quality at all?


----------



## reqq

alej16 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have this amp since yesterday and maybe i have also problem with volume ..
> my only other sorce is xonar STX and this amp with 4490 module
> ...



I coming from Essence ST.. and this is way better and more powerful.. i also got the 4490 built in card..


----------



## XERO1 (May 21, 2020)

Xinlisupreme said:


> @XERO1 Can Asgard 3 with multibit dac board compete with Klipsch Heritage amp o Questyle CMA400i?
> Asgard 3 has much power, but has it same o better quality at all?


I haven't heard the Klipsch Heritage amp but electronics aren't Klipsch's speciality, speakers are. So I doubt that it would be a better DAC/amp than the Asgard 3 with a multibit card.

As for the Questyle CMA400, I _have_ heard it and I wasn't impressed. I was using Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2's and it would hard clip whenever there was a deep bass hit in a track, so it stuggles with low impedence - low sensitivity headphones. With 5W (@16Ω) on tap, the Asgard 3 will have no such trouble. 

Plus, good luck getting the Questyle serviced if you ever have a problem with it.  Questyle's customer serive is notoriously poor.  Schiit's customer service is excellent.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Maybe I’ll go with asgard3 or lyr3... 
thank you


----------



## KeithPhantom (May 21, 2020)

bobo64 said:


> Hi, I've been using Asgard 2 with Audeze LCD-X and LCD 2 for about four years. Now, I'm thinking of upgrading to Asgard 3. I've read this thread and nobody mentioned Audeze cans + Asgard 3 in terms of SQ details. I'm specially Interested in A3 + LCD-X combo. Any thoughts?


Well, I'm a sound science guy but I can give you my experience with my Asgard 3. I drive my LCD-2 in low gain with it at 12 o'clock, so current it has for planar magnetic headphones. Use high gain for high impedance headphones where voltage is more important. This amp is mighty powerful for its price, and measures well, so you shouldn't have any issues with it.


----------



## codimension1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mani ATH 87 said:


> What headphones are you using with it? I think this is dependant on sensitivity since high gain likely significantly raises the noise floor (haven't seen the measurements).


With my HifiMan HE560's, there is NO comparison - the Asgard 3 sounds far better (to my ears) on LOW gain.  The tonality is richer, the highs are much smoother, and the imaging is definitely deeper in low gain.  I have read that the gain is reduced in this setting by increasing the level of feedback.  I wonder if the increased feedback serves to better tame that mid-treble peak in the HE560's (it certainly sounds that way to me).  Also, I wonder if the increased feedback alters either the class A ceiling or something about how the "Continuity circuit" operates as it extends the amplification past the Class A window, while maintaining or overcompensating for transconductance changes.


----------



## tincanear

codimension1 said:


> With my HifiMan HE560's, there is NO comparison - the Asgard 3 sounds far better (to my ears) on LOW gain.  The tonality is richer, the highs are much smoother, and the imaging is definitely deeper in low gain.  I have read that the gain is reduced in this setting by increasing the level of feedback.  I wonder if the increased feedback serves to better tame that mid-treble peak in the HE560's (it certainly sounds that way to me).  Also, I wonder if the increased feedback alters either the class A ceiling or something about how the "Continuity circuit" operates as it extends the amplification past the Class A window, while maintaining or overcompensating for transconductance changes.



likely the increased feedback lowers the effective output impedance a bit, but may also change the impulse response of the amplifier.  I would assume that the bias point / continuity circuit operating points are significantly unchanged by the feedback.  this second point could be confirmed by monitoring the AC power draw (using Kill-a-Watt meter or similar) and switching the gain (OK to have headphones disconnected while doing this).  I would check myself if I had an Asgard 3 (but I don't).


----------



## codimension1

tincanear said:


> likely the increased feedback lowers the effective output impedance a bit, but may also change the impulse response of the amplifier.  I would assume that the bias point / continuity circuit operating points are significantly unchanged by the feedback.  this second point could be confirmed by monitoring the AC power draw (using Kill-a-Watt meter or similar) and switching the gain (OK to have headphones disconnected while doing this).  I would check myself if I had an Asgard 3 (but I don't).


Excellent points !  I will investigate further.  By the way - with high impedance phones such as Senn HD 650's (300 ohm), AKG K340 (400 ohm), Beyer 880 (600 ohm), the amplifier sounds a bit flat in low-gain, and much better in high-gain even at roughly the same volume.

My other amps for comparison are an old original Magni 1 (different league sonically - much flatter sounding all-around), and a Woo WA6SE / Black Gate.  More comparisons to follow.


----------



## gefski (Jun 14, 2020)

codimension1 said:


> Excellent points !  I will investigate further.  By the way - with high impedance phones such as Senn HD 650's (300 ohm), AKG K340 (400 ohm), Beyer 880 (600 ohm), the amplifier sounds a bit flat in low-gain, and much better in high-gain even at roughly the same volume.
> 
> My other amps for comparison are an old original Magni 1 (different league sonically - much flatter sounding all-around), and a Woo WA6SE / Black Gate.  More comparisons to follow.


Well I assume comparisons to your Woo with caps upgrade are unfavorable to the Schiits. That’s certainly the case for me. My likewise upgraded WA6 is beyond the A3 in every sonic attribute I value. I guess the A3 might play louder, which I’m not close to needing. In your case the WA6SE has major power reserves as well.

None of this is to devalue the A3. It’s a gem, is used a lot, days in a row without a thought to my other gear.


----------



## XERO1

codimension1 said:


> With my HifiMan HE560's, there is NO comparison - the Asgard 3 sounds far better (to my ears) on LOW gain.  The tonality is richer, the highs are much smoother, and the imaging is definitely deeper in low gain.





codimension1 said:


> Excellent points !  I will investigate further.  By the way - with high impedance phones such as Senn HD 650's (300 ohm), AKG K340 (400 ohm), Beyer 880 (600 ohm), the amplifier sounds a bit flat in low-gain, and much better in high-gain even at roughly the same volume.


To me, the gain switch on a Schiit amp is like a 'sonic flavor swtich'.  On LOW Gain, the amp sounds more laid back and mellow, but on HIGH Gain, the amp becomes much more up-front and vivid sounding.  

Depending on the sound characteristics of the headphones you are using, one of them will definitely be a better match than the other. Whether it's LOW Gain or HIGH Gain is entirely up to you!


----------



## Sqmeyer

XERO1 said:


> To me, the gain switch on a Schiit amp is like a 'sonic flavor swtich'.  On LOW Gain, the amp sounds more laid back and mellow, but on HIGH Gain, the amp becomes much more up-front and vivid sounding.
> 
> Depending on the sound characteristics of the headphones you are using, one of them will definitely be a better match than the other. Whether it's LOW Gain or HIGH Gain is entirely up to you!


This.  With the Focal Elear its almost like having two different headphones and I find my preference switches depending on music genre or the talent of the engineering team.  I find the low gain a bit more forgiving of poorly recorded or mastered material.


----------



## codimension1

gefski said:


> Well I assume comparisons to your Woo with caps upgrade are unfavorable to the Schiits. That’s certainly the case for me. My likewise upgraded WA6 is beyond the A3 in every sonic attribute I value. I guess the A3 might play louder, which I’m not close to needing. In your case the WA6SE has major power reserves as well.
> 
> None of this is to devalue the A3. It’s a gem, is used a lot, days in a row without a thought to my other gear.


Yes - the A3 is a great solid-state amp. In the 110-degree Arizona summers, the A3 stays in play, and the Woo WA6SE stays put away !  I can listen happily all day to the A3 (whereas with the earlier Magni 1 amp, I would get restless after about an hour of listening).  There are even some areas where I prefer the A3 overall (such as very deep bass, and a great way with exceedingly low-level detail, all while being very agreeable in terms of the overall sonic signature).  It's really nice having a SS amp that I can turn to in the summer months especially - and which I can just leave on all day so it is at optimum readiness to play at any time.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 18, 2020)

codimension1 said:


> Yes - the A3 is a great solid-state amp. In the 110-degree Arizona summers, the A3 stays in play, and the Woo WA6SE stays put away !  I can listen happily all day to the A3 (whereas with the earlier Magni 1 amp, I would get restless after about an hour of listening).  There are even some areas where I prefer the A3 overall (such as very deep bass, and a great way with exceedingly low-level detail, all while being very agreeable in terms of the overall sonic signature).  It's really nice having a SS amp that I can turn to in the summer months especially - and which I can just leave on all day so it is at optimum readiness to play at any time.


Yep.  It's a great sounding amp overall, if just a little on the foward side of neutral.  But compared to my recently purchased Jotunheim, the Asgard 3 sounds positively warm and fuzzy!

I bought a Jotunheim when it was first released and I didn't much care for it then, but I had been reading that the newer Jot's had been subtly revoiced to be a little bit mellower, but sadly I've found that not to be the case at all.  The new one sounds every bit as harsh and sterile (but also crystal clear) as the first one did.  

The A3 is a keeper, but the Jot is going back.


----------



## ev666il

@XERO1 what is your musical preference?

I’m asking because I now possess the Asgard 3 and I’ve been considering an upgrade to the Jot for I wish to have a balanced chain. I read the Jot is very resolving and with a very good bass slam, which would go well with my preferred genre (hard rock and metal.) I’m curious if you also like the same genre as I do, and find the A3 superior to the Jot with them.


----------



## gefski

XERO1 said:


> To me, the gain switch on a Schiit amp is like a 'sonic flavor swtich'.  On LOW Gain, the amp sounds more laid back and mellow, but on HIGH Gain, the amp becomes much more up-front and vivid sounding.
> 
> Depending on the sound characteristics of the headphones you are using, one of them will definitely be a better match than the other. Whether it's LOW Gain or HIGH Gain is entirely up to you!


Likewise. I’m gradually leaning toward preferring low gain for the HD650, as it appears to relax its “Row A” perspective, while retaining its sweet tonality.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 19, 2020)

ev666il said:


> @XERO1 what is your musical preference?
> 
> I’m asking because I now possess the Asgard 3 and I’ve been considering an upgrade to the Jot for I wish to have a balanced chain. I read the Jot is very resolving and with a very good bass slam, which would go well with my preferred genre (hard rock and metal.) I’m curious if you also like the same genre as I do, and find the A3 superior to the Jot with them.


I primarily listen to popular and obscure rock, pop, singer-songwriter acoustic stuff and EDM.  But I dabble in just about every musical genre, including hard rock and metal.  But sadly, 99.9% of hard rock and metal recordings sound like absolute garbage.  The music is amazing, but the mastering on their albums is anything but.

It's so frustrating becasue hard rock and metal should have some of the most powerful sounding recordings known to man, but instead, they are almost always dynamically compressed to death and all of their power and tone has been destroyed.

As far as which balanced amp I think would be the best for hard rock and metal recordings (that I know the SQ of well), I would say the Jotunhiem would be the *worst possible choice* for _any_ kind of dynamically compressed music due to it's harsh and hyper-revealing nature.

Currently, my favorite balanced amp that I use when I'm going to listen to less than well-mastered music (but it also sounds fantastic with good recordings as well) is my Massdrop x Cavalli LCX.  It has this amazing ability to bring out the tone and body of even relatively crappy sounding recordings (but it can't work miracles) and somehow reduce the recordings harshness, without sounding soft.  It's like it's somehow able to let all the good stuff through, while filtering out most of the bad stuff.  And now it's only $200 bucks on Drop.com, which IMHO makes it the best bang-for-your-buck balanced amp you can get, and a great place to start your balanced amp journey.


----------



## ev666il (Jun 18, 2020)

XERO1 said:


> But I dabble in just about every musical genre, including hard rock and metal.  But sadly, 99.9% of hard rock and metal recordings sound like absolute garbage.  The music is amazing, but the mastering on their albums is anything but.



I agree to an extent. It is true that hard rock and metal have suffered from the Loudness War as much as most other genres (with perhaps the exception of typically "audiophile" genres like classical and jazz)—and it is true that even some of the pre-Loudness War era records weren't all that great to begin with, veracious though it might be for all genres—but there are more good-sounding hard rock and metal albums out there than one would think. I've been slowly but steadily building my personal collection of such records, and an ever-growing wish list. If you'd like to compare notes on these, feel free to send me a PM.

In the meantime, thank you for your answer


----------



## Degree

XERO1 said:


> I primarily listen to popular and obscure rock, pop, singer-songwriter acoustic stuff and EDM.  But I dabble in just about every musical genre, including hard rock and metal.  But sadly, 99.9% of hard rock and metal recordings sound like absolute garbage.  The music is amazing, but the mastering on their albums is anything but.
> 
> It's so frustrating becasue hard rock and metal should have some of the most powerful sounding recordings known to man, but instead, they are almost always dynamically compressed to death and all of their power and tone has been destroyed.
> 
> ...



Noticed you have both the 789 and Asgard 3. Would love to know your thoughts between both of them


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Degree said:


> Noticed you have both the 789 and Asgard 3. Would love to know your thoughts between both of them


I'm still burning the 789 in, but I'll post my opinion about it and how it compares to the A3 soon.

But this much I can tell you now, I like it a lot better than the Jot!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

XERO1 said:


> I primarily listen to popular and obscure rock, pop, singer-songwriter acoustic stuff and EDM.  But I dabble in just about every musical genre, including hard rock and metal.  But sadly, 99.9% of hard rock and metal recordings sound like absolute garbage.  The music is amazing, but the mastering on their albums is anything but.
> 
> It's so frustrating becasue hard rock and metal should have some of the most powerful sounding recordings known to man, but instead, they are almost always dynamically compressed to death and all of their power and tone has been destroyed.


Than have a listen to "Apex" from "Unleash the Archers". 
This is great musicianship on (power)metal you may have missed in the past.


In your opinion, is the Asgard superior to the Jot soundwise?


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Than have a listen to "Apex" from "Unleash the Archers".
> This is great musicianship on (power)metal you may have missed in the past.
> 
> 
> In your opinion, is the Asgard superior to the Jot soundwise?


Thanks. I'll check that album out.

And yes, I think the A3 is a better sounding amp overall compared to the Jot. 

The Jot just goes too far over the line in it's pursuit of absolute transparency, and it sacrifices too much of the music's natural tone and body to get there.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you, @XERO1.
Really appreciate your thoughts about.

Have fun listen to them. 

Btw. Listen to this right at the moment with my Monitor 5 on my BTR5 usb dac.
Can't get enough. ^^


----------



## cgb3 (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been listening to my Asgard 3 since early December. Great amp, a major improvement over my 20 year old Creek OBH-11 (with linear wall wart). I paired it with a Schiit Modius DAC last week. All was golden, until last night. After an hours listen, suddenly, major hum, cracks, pops. Remove the Asgard 3 from the mix, and return the Creek. All is well.

I checked again this morning. The Asgard 3 hums, crackles, and pops, with no input, on a different AC circuit. Quick RM number from Schiit, 2 day mail with insurance from the USPS, $30.00. Schiit doesn't do cross-shipping.

I'm a little bummed this new of an electronic device crapped out. I've been buying electronic devices a long time. This is the first time I've had to send one back for repair.  Frankly, it gives me pause as to my future Schiit purchases. (In all fairness, Schiit has a good reputation for quality, and the Asgard 3 has a 5 yr. warranty).

I'll post back when my Asgard 3 is repaired.


----------



## Rattle

cgb3 said:


> I've been listening to my Asgard 3 since early December. Great amp, a major improvement over my 20 year old Creek OBH-11 (with linear wall wart). I paired it with a Schiit Modius DAC last week. All was golden, until last night. After an hours listen, suddenly, major hum, cracks, pops. Remove the Asgard 3 from the mix, and return the Creek. All is well.
> 
> I checked again this morning. The Asgard 3 hums, crackles, and pops, with no input, on a different AC circuit. Quick RM number from Schiit, 2 day mail with insurance from the USPS, $30.00. Schiit doesn't do cross-shipping.
> 
> ...



Just bad luck man, everything has failure rates. I have bought like 10 different things from them, none have failed over the last couple years. I've had the Asgard 3 since launch and it's probably been on more than it's been off. No issues runs cool and no noise whatsoever. I'm sure the replacement will be fine and with a 5 year warranty to boot.


----------



## cgb3

Rattle said:


> Just bad luck man, everything has failure rates. I have bought like 10 different things from them, none have failed over the last couple years. I've had the Asgard 3 since launch and it's probably been on more than it's been off. No issues runs cool and no noise whatsoever. I'm sure the replacement will be fine and with a 5 year warranty to boot.


You're entirely right. Everthing fails. It wasn't my intention to "crap on Schiit".


----------



## Rattle

cgb3 said:


> You're entirely right. Everthing fails. It wasn't my intention to "crap on Schiit".



It's cool I didn't mean to sound like you did. It's a bummer when stuff breaks.


----------



## GearMe

Rattle said:


> Just bad luck man, *everything has failure rates*. I have bought like 10 different things from them, none have failed over the last couple years. I've had the Asgard 3 since launch and it's probably been on more than it's been off. No issues runs cool and no noise whatsoever. I'm sure the *replacement will be fine and with a 5 year warranty* to boot.



+1


----------



## Sqmeyer

My original Modi 1 still works. It does not sound great in comparison to the current generation but it still works. Im not sure that I would say my A3 runs "cool" though...  I would love to hear how the repair process goes though as I have never had to interact with them in that way.


----------



## cgb3

Sqmeyer said:


> My original Modi 1 still works. It does not sound great in comparison to the current generation but it still works. Im not sure that I would say my A3 runs "cool" though...  I would love to hear how the repair process goes though as I have never had to interact with them in that way.


Cool is apparently relative. My old Creek OBH-11 is cool to the touch, but then it's power supply is not in the enclosure.

My Asgard 3, with a Modius DAC, connected with RCA (good quality Canare cables with Neutrik connectors) was warm to the touch. I guess ~100 F. The Asgard 3 connected to my previous ChiFi Loxjie D10 (a strange looking but good sounding DAC, with Sabre's recent  ES9038Q2M chip) was another (guess) 10 degrees warmer. I'll take some direct readings with my IR gun and MM temp probe when my Asgard is returned.

I plan to place a couple of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NYYKX7B/ref=twister_B07NY16GJK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 between my Asgard 3 and Modius. Can't hurt.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 19, 2020)

The score so far (to my ears)....

LCX - BAL = 10
789 - BAL = 9
A3 - SE = 8.5
789 - SE = 8
LCX - SE = 7
JOT - BAL = 6
JOT - SE = 5

I'll go into more detail later on, but this scorecard basically sums up my overall opinion of these amps.  

But I will say that the level of SQ that you can get from the LCX's balanced out is simply *amazing*. No $200 amp should be capable of sounding this good!


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> Currently, my favorite balanced amp that I use when I'm going to listen to less than well-mastered music (but it also sounds fantastic with a good recording as well) is my Massdrop x Cavalli LCX.  It has this amazing ability to bring out the tone and body of even relatively crappy sounding recordings (but it can't work miracles) and somehow reduce the recordings harshness, without sounding soft.  It's like it's somehow able to let all the good stuff through, while filtering out most of the bad stuff.  And now it's only $200 bucks on Drop.com, which IMHO makes it the best bang-for-your-buck balanced amp you can get, and a great place to start your balanced amp journey.



I have the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon (which I believe sounds the same as the Massdrop version) and I love it - it is a remarkable amp. I'm glad that Massdrop keeps making it so more people can enjoy it.


----------



## cgb3

XERO1 said:


> The score so far (to my ears)....
> 
> LCX - BAL = 10
> 789 - BAL = 9
> ...


What is the "LCX"?


XERO1 said:


> The score so far (to my ears)....
> 
> LCX - BAL = 10
> 789 - BAL = 9
> ...


----------



## cgb3

XERO1 said:


> The score so far (to my ears)....
> 
> LCX - BAL = 10
> 789 - BAL = 9
> ...


I'm assuming by "LCX", you mean this: https://www.amazon.com/Massdrop-Alex-Cavalli-Hybrid-Desktop/dp/B07WLNVVDP?

I'm curious, 3 reviews on Amazon, 2 talk about noise?


----------



## XERO1

cgb3 said:


> What is the "LCX"?


https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-liquid-carbon-x-amp


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Odin412 said:


> I have the original Cavalli Liquid Carbon (which I believe sounds the same as the Massdrop version) and I love it - it is a remarkable amp. I'm glad that Massdrop keeps making it so more people can enjoy it.


I have both, and I think the LCX sounds even better than the original LC.

And the the LC v1 cost $600 and the LC 2.0 cost $800 when they were available.


----------



## cgb3

XERO1 said:


> https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-liquid-carbon-x-amp


Thanks


----------



## monkey5949

cgb3 said:


> Cool is apparently relative. My old Creek OBH-11 is cool to the touch, but then it's power supply is not in the enclosure.
> 
> My Asgard 3, with a Modius DAC, connected with RCA (good quality Canare cables with Neutrik connectors) was warm to the touch. I guess ~100 F. The Asgard 3 connected to my previous ChiFi Loxjie D10 (a strange looking but good sounding DAC, with Sabre's recent  ES9038Q2M chip) was another (guess) 10 degrees warmer. I'll take some direct readings with my IR gun and MM temp probe when my Asgard is returned.
> 
> I plan to place a couple of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NYYKX7B/ref=twister_B07NY16GJK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 between my Asgard 3 and Modius. Can't hurt.



Forgive me if I'm wrong here....quite new to this stuff but isn't it good for electronics like our Amps and Dacs to be warm.....my black Asgard sits on top my black Bifrost 2 and the stack is like a god damn radiator......I didn't think this was especially negative or that heatsinks were necessary. Thought that twas part the reason the Schiit came with AL case


----------



## lpd2

They do say to leave it on. I do. btw new mem. first /post. 4490 owner in black, got elegias on order 1770's on tap


----------



## sherm137

Just received my Asgard 3 and it has a humming/buzzing sound coming through my headphones when I move the volume past 3 o'clock in low-gain and 12 o'clock in high-gain. I have a Topping D10 DAC connected to my PC via USB and the Asgard connected to the Topping via RCA cables. I have two other headphone amps, JDS Labs Atom and THX AAA 789, that don't have this issue at all when connected the exact same way. 

I tried connecting the Asgard to a different power supply than my PC and DAC but the issue persisted. 

Any thoughts on this?

I really don't want to have to buy a $30-40 ground loop isolator to support a $200 headphone amp...


----------



## bboris77

sherm137 said:


> Just received my Asgard 3 and it has a humming/buzzing sound coming through my headphones when I move the volume past 3 o'clock in low-gain and 12 o'clock in high-gain. I have a Topping D10 DAC connected to my PC via USB and the Asgard connected to the Topping via RCA cables. I have two other headphone amps, JDS Labs Atom and THX AAA 789, that don't have this issue at all when connected the exact same way.
> 
> I tried connecting the Asgard to a different power supply than my PC and DAC but the issue persisted.
> 
> ...


It sure sounds to me like a ground loop. If that sound is gone when you unplug the USB from your PC, that will confirm it. Does the noise change when there is video card activity or when you move your mouse? If this is the case, any headphone amplifier that uses 3-prong power cord will do the same thing. The Atom and the THX789 both use power adapters that are 2-prong so they do not create a ground loop. Your choices are a) cheap RCA ground loop isolator that will affect the sound quality b) power ground loop isolator like the EB Tech Hum-X or c) usb ground loop isolator like the Intona which is super-expensive. I have the Hum-X and it works perfectly. It is $79 though.


----------



## sherm137 (Jun 24, 2020)

bboris77 said:


> It sure sounds to me like a ground loop. If that sound is gone when you unplug the USB from your PC, that will confirm it. Does the noise change when there is video card activity or when you move your mouse? If this is the case, any headphone amplifier that uses 3-prong power cord will do the same thing. The Atom and the THX789 both use power adapters that are 2-prong so they do not create a ground loop. Your choices are a) cheap RCA ground loop isolator that will affect the sound quality b) power ground loop isolator like the EB Tech Hum-X or c) usb ground loop isolator like the Intona which is super-expensive. I have the Hum-X and it works perfectly. It is $79 though.



Even though I put the Asgard on its own power strip, I can still get the ground loop?

That's a bummer.

I obviously don't want something cheap that will affect my sound but spending $79 on an isolator for a $200 amp hardly seems like a wise investment.

This is a serious bummer.


----------



## Chastity

sherm137 said:


> Even though I put the Asgard on its own power strip, I can still get the ground loop?
> 
> That's a bummer.
> 
> ...


I used an iFi iDenfender3.0 ($49) for this issue involving my G6.  Does the Topping have it's own power source?  Do you have a self-powered USB hub that you can try?


----------



## Sqmeyer

Maybe I missed this but did you try and feed the Asgard just using a cell phone or something as a source?


----------



## Rattle

This amp pairs amazingly well with LCD2 classic and LCD2 fazor and modius. Great lisenting sessions last few days. When you look and see it's only $400 worth of amp/dac and then hear what comes out... Always makes me smile. 

Good bass control and slam, a little bit one note and not highly refined but taught and punchy. No mud or distortion. Great highs also no harshness. Hard to even tell the difference between the 2 headphones as the asgard 3 really does a good job there and shines through.


----------



## Asahi Templar

sherm137 said:


> Even though I put the Asgard on its own power strip, I can still get the ground loop?
> 
> That's a bummer.
> 
> ...



You can try using a cheater plug (3 prong to 2 prong adapter) to see if it is indeed a ground loop. If the problem goes away with the adapter then you will have your answer.


----------



## sherm137

Chastity said:


> I used an iFi iDenfender3.0 ($49) for this issue involving my G6.  Does the Topping have it's own power source?  Do you have a self-powered USB hub that you can try?



I've looked at those, but paying for something that's 25% of the cost of the amp doesn't make sense to me. If I needed something like that, I think I would rather just return the amp and look for something else, sadly.


----------



## bboris77

sherm137 said:


> I've looked at those, but paying for something that's 25% of the cost of the amp doesn't make sense to me. If I needed something like that, I think I would rather just return the amp and look for something else, sadly.


If I was in your position thought, I would want to make sure that it is a ground loop. If it is, then you will have the same issue with any amplifier that uses a 3-pin power plug. In other words, sooner or later you will have to find a solution to this problem unless the solution is to only use equipment with 2-prong power adapters.


----------



## sherm137

Sqmeyer said:


> Maybe I missed this but did you try and feed the Asgard just using a cell phone or something as a source?



I haven't but that's something I could test.


----------



## tincanear

sherm137 said:


> I haven't but that's something I could test.



I agree with bboris77 that it sounds like a ground loop issue.
If you like the Asgard 3 or other future 3-prong AC powered amps, then the ifi defender or the eb tech AC isolator would be the best solutions to try.
The AC 2 to 3 prong cheater plug can create a shock hazard under certain electrical failure conditions, and I recommend against it's use.  
The Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy amps ($99) use a 2-prong AC wall wart power adapter, so would not have the ground loop issue.


----------



## sherm137

tincanear said:


> I agree with bboris77 that it sounds like a ground loop issue.
> If you like the Asgard 3 or other future 3-prong AC powered amps, then the ifi defender or the eb tech AC isolator would be the best solutions to try.
> The AC 2 to 3 prong cheater plug can create a shock hazard under certain electrical failure conditions, and I recommend against it's use.
> The Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy amps ($99) use a 2-prong AC wall wart power adapter, so would not have the ground loop issue.



Yeah. I have the Atom amp already and got the Asgard for the extra power. Seems like it might just be best to stick with the Atom and not deal with the hassle.


----------



## lpd2 (Jun 25, 2020)

no such issues here

What outboard DAC's have people tried and anyone used AVR pre outs from 8 channel dacs?

interested in the DRA-800H Denon and its dac for my Asgard 3
maybe you electrician types can tell me if thats bad news or not while youre here


----------



## Chastity

My current setup doesn't have an issue because my DAC has an isolated power input, so any dirty power or ground loop from the PC side is isolated.  Only amp noise I have is from the tubes, which is to be expected.


----------



## gefski

lpd2 said:


> no such issues here
> 
> What outboard DAC's have people tried and anyone used AVR pre outs from 8 channel dacs?
> 
> ...



8 channel DACs????????
Hmmm...a stack of four Yggys would be cool!!


----------



## sherm137

Chastity said:


> My current setup doesn't have an issue because my DAC has an isolated power input, so any dirty power or ground loop from the PC side is isolated.  Only amp noise I have is from the tubes, which is to be expected.



What DAC are you using?


----------



## Chastity

sherm137 said:


> What DAC are you using?


SMSL M300 MKII, tho having the iFi iDefender3.0 would achieve the same thing.


----------



## Audiosolace

gefski said:


> Likewise. I’m gradually leaning toward preferring low gain for the HD650, as it appears to relax its “Row A” perspective, while retaining its sweet tonality.



This is a good analysis of it


----------



## tafens

monkey5949 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong here....quite new to this stuff but isn't it good for electronics like our Amps and Dacs to be warm.....my black Asgard sits on top my black Bifrost 2 and the stack is like a god damn radiator......I didn't think this was especially negative or that heatsinks were necessary. Thought that twas part the reason the Schiit came with AL case



Schiit gear (especially amps) get warm because the whole metal chassis acts like a heat sink.
No need to worry, it’s a lot better IMO than a cool chassis because the hot components inside just have small heat sinks on them that either won’t cool the them as much or will need a fan (with accompanying noise).


----------



## duncan4791

Flip the Asgard 3 on it's side and feel along the right side of the bottom plate in line with the switches and you will find a hot spot. On my unit, sitting vertically, it reachs 125-130F(51-54C). The rubber feet as so shallow that I doubt there is any air flow under the unit, if placed horizontally. The hot spots are directly over the Bifrost 2's analog board, which itself if generating a good amount of heat. I have tried a quiet fan blowing into the vent holes which reduced the bottom temps to 110F(45C) or less. As of now I keep the unit on it's side, given that my room is usually 81F+ or so.


----------



## gefski

duncan4791 said:


> Flip the Asgard 3 on it's side and feel along the right side of the bottom plate in line with the switches and you will find a hot spot. On my unit, sitting vertically, it reachs 125-130F(51-54C). The rubber feet as so shallow that I doubt there is any air flow under the unit, if placed horizontally. The hot spots are directly over the Bifrost 2's analog board, which itself if generating a good amount of heat. I have tried a quiet fan blowing into the vent holes which reduced the bottom temps to 110F(45C) or less. As of now I keep the unit on it's side, given that my room is usually 81F+ or so.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-3313#post-15152470

In this chapter, Jason explains in detail Asgard 3’s development, including lots of info about cooling it. I certainly wouldn’t have mine sitting on its side, blocking the holes. For a little more airflow underneath, half inch feet work great.


----------



## Gazny

sherm137 said:


> Even though I put the Asgard on its own power strip, I can still get the ground loop?
> 
> That's a bummer.
> 
> ...


I had an issue like this my solution was an add in usb card to my pc. Most desktop usb ports all share the same controller. I got one on amazon and my issue didn't come up again. 
You can also try to use the same power outlet to resolve the issue.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Still greatly enjoy the Asgard and think its a great pairing with my Aeon 2 open!

Now that I got my Aeon back from repairs and a Modius I spent some time trying out low gain vs high gain on the Asgard and I actually do notice a difference with the Aeon which is interesting because I didnt notice much of one when I had the Amiron home.

I find that the high gain setting sounds more natural,warmer and has a more forward midrange, its a very midrange focused kind of sound. Everything is slightly gentler sounding and the depth of the soundstage is better. In low gain I find it has a more v-shaped exciting kind of sound, that is a bit colder. Guitars have more bite, Bass has a more visceral impact to me on the low gain setting which was surprising, I suspect subbass is popping more. Bass notes a little clearer to me on low gain as well, likely due to the extra warmth on high gain.

I actually cant say I prefer one or the other in general, it depends on mood/music. I think for anything like Jazz or heavily vocal driven music high gain is better, but I find for something like Rage Against the Machine I prefer the low gain. I use it in high gain for general pc use as I prefer the smoother sound for that. Not a huge d ifference by any means, but it was noticeable with the Aeon at least. 

Its kind of cool that you get two slightly different sound profiles in one amp, makes the Asgard a very versatile amp!

The only reason I am tempted to try a different amp at all is that I would love to try the Modius xlr out. That is really the only downside to the Asgard IMO, no XLR inputs.


----------



## cgb3

Asahi Templar said:


> The only reason I am tempted to try a different amp at all is that I would love to try the Modius xlr out. That is really the only downside to the Asgard IMO, no XLR inputs.


The Asgard 4 balanced will appear sooner than later.

I agree with what you're saying. I love the Modius/Asgard sound, but what would balanced sound like?

What I'm hearing now is very good. There's the old adage, " leave well enough alone" (never said by an audiophile).


----------



## Kris_S

cgb3 said:


> The Asgard 4 balanced will appear sooner than later.
> 
> I agree with what you're saying. I love the Modius/Asgard sound, but what would balanced sound like?
> 
> What I'm hearing now is very good. There's the old adage, " leave well enough alone" (never said by an audiophile).



Asgard 4 balanced = Jotunheim 2 If their is going to be a balanced Asgard is going to be called Jotunheim.


----------



## ozz

Just a thought the Jotunheim has 800mw at 50ohm the Magni has 1.6w and the Asgard 2.5w in SE now were the Jotunheim shines at 50ohm is 3.0 w with balanced out.


----------



## Condocondor (Jul 5, 2020)

Readers of this thread, I have a question?  I currently have an iFi Audio Micro iDSD BLACK LABEL.  If I were to use the BL as a DAC only, and buy the Asgard3, would I notice an appreciable difference in sound quality?  I use HFM Edition XX, Audioquest Night Owl, Thinksound ON2, headphones.


----------



## Sqmeyer (Jul 8, 2020)

Having no experience with the XX I would have to go on my impressions based on other HiFiMan products I have used. In general I would suspect that the extra power and headroom would improve at least transients and bass control. And for the price, there is little risk in trying it out.


----------



## iFi audio

Condocondor said:


> If I were to use the BL as a DAC only, and buy the Asgard3, would I notice an appreciable difference in sound quality?



A very interesting question, thanks!


----------



## cgb3 (Jul 7, 2020)

cgb3 said:


> I've been listening to my Asgard 3 since early December. Great amp, a major improvement over my 20 year old Creek OBH-11 (with linear wall wart). I paired it with a Schiit Modius DAC last week. All was golden, until last night. After an hours listen, suddenly, major hum, cracks, pops. Remove the Asgard 3 from the mix, and return the Creek. All is well.
> 
> I checked again this morning. The Asgard 3 hums, crackles, and pops, with no input, on a different AC circuit. Quick RM number from Schiit, 2 day mail with insurance from the USPS, $30.00. Schiit doesn't do cross-shipping.
> 
> ...


After a little under 3 weeks, the Asgard 3 is back in the mix. Schiit specified "repaired channel".

In the interim, I picked up a like new DCA Aeon 2 open headphone from Muckyfingers here in the buy/sell (thanks again Muckyfingers). Before the repair, the Asgard 3 had been running hot with my Modius using my Grado SR325's. The repaired Asgard is cool as a cucumber driving the Aeon's. I cut down some wine corks, and using blue-tack, made a .75" air gap stacked over the Modius. Tomorrow, I'll remove the cork feet, and observe the temps. I'll also check the temps with the Grados.

I intend to pick up a Jotunheim soon. The Modius/Asgard sound fantastic with the Aeon 2's, but I'm intrigued with balanced. It would be nice to have the Asgard in reserve. My old Creek isn't up to driving the Aeon 2's.


----------



## cgb3 (Jul 8, 2020)

cgb3 said:


> After a little under 3 weeks, the Asgard 3 is back in the mix. Schiit specified "repaired channel".
> 
> In the interim, I picked up a like new DCA Aeon 2 open headphone from Muckyfingers here in the buy/sell (thanks again Muckyfingers). Before the repair, the Asgard 3 had been running hot with my Modius using my Grado SR325's. The repaired Asgard is cool as a cucumber driving the Aeon's. I cut down some wine corks, and using blue-tack, made a .75" air gap stacked over the Modius. Tomorrow, I'll remove the cork feet, and observe the temps. I'll also check the temps with the Grados.
> 
> I intend to pick up a Jotunheim soon. The Modius/Asgard sound fantastic with the Aeon 2's, but I'm intrigued with balanced. It would be nice to have the Asgard in reserve. My old Creek isn't up to driving the Aeon 2's.


I performed some temp. checks today of my Asgard 3. All measurements in Fahrenheit, using the temperature probe on my multimeter.
Ambient temp: 79, relative humidity 34%, with an overhead fan running on medium speed. The Asgard 3 and Modius had been powered on for 3 hours prior to the measurements.

Stock Asgard 3 stacked on top Modius. DCA Aeon 2 open headphones plugged in. Asgard volume knob set to 12 o'clock (50% power), high gain, playing PF "Dark side of the Moon".

The Asgard seemed warmer on the right side, so I inserted the temp probe just inside the middle, top, perforation, on the last row on the right. 115 was the top reading over 30 minutes.

I installed the .75" cork risers, and repeated the measurements. 100.5 was the top measurement over 30 minutes.

I drilled out, using a .5" forstner bit on my drill press (although I think any .5" bit would work) the 4 cork feet, to a depth of ~ .5 inches. I placed the corks drilled side down and sprayed them with mat black paint. I placed a ball of blu tack in each cork cavity, and pressed them over the existing button feet of the Asgard 3.

There's nothing wrong with 115 degree temps from the Asgard. I'm sure that's well within design specks, it may even be desired. Me, if I can have cooler temps, without much effort, I will.

A bonus, I like the aesthetic of the Asgard floating above the Modius. This isn't a permanent alteration. I may take the corks off next winter.


----------



## ozz

After many hours of use I think the Asgard will be my SE amp for good it has plenty of power with no noise i can hear and the price was right and it is aesthetically pleasing on my desk now thinking about Modius.


----------



## Chastity

ozz said:


> now thinking about Modius


My desk aesthetics is a bit of a mish-mosh.  China Republic Red SMSL DAC + Black Asgard 3 + Black / Eerie Glowing Red tubes / preamp, and a dark grey/black G6.


----------



## tincanear

For those that have listened to both Asgard 2 and Asgard 3,

is the difference in sound between "high" and "low" gain settings on Asgard 3 as noticeable as it is on Asgard2?


----------



## ozz

I prefer the high gain setting on my Asgard 3 placebo or not.


----------



## Neweymatt

I'm considering getting an Asgard 3 with internal DAC for home use on my desk, but I'm a little confused what it means that Schiit doesn’t support MQA or DSD.

If you stream Tidal Masters, or DSD through USB to either of the multibit or AK4490 DAC in the Asgard, what does it do with the data?  

Are you missing out on anything by not having those formats supported? Or does it still sound great anyway?


----------



## Joey B. (Jul 10, 2020)

Neweymatt said:


> I'm considering getting an Asgard 3 with internal DAC for home use on my desk, but I'm a little confused what it means that Schiit doesn’t support MQA or DSD.
> 
> If you stream Tidal Masters, or DSD through USB to either of the multibit or AK4490 DAC in the Asgard, what does it do with the data?
> 
> Are you missing out on anything by not having those formats supported? Or does it still sound great anyway?


MQA is a proprietary codec that requires an unfolding. Tidal does what's known as the first unfold in software and this roughly equates to a 24/96 file. MQA certified DACs handle the unfolding and can be equated to higher bitrate files.

See the link for more on what this means: https://www.mqa.co.uk/how-it-works

I use Tidal with Modius and Modi 3, and it sounds great to me. (I'd recommend the Modius over the internal card if you can spare the extra hundred. It has a much better USB implementation, better DAC chip, and gives you far more flexibility, even if you don't need it now.)


----------



## Neweymatt

Joey B. said:


> MQA is a proprietary codec that requires an unfolding. Tidal does what's known as the first unfold in software and this roughly equates to a 24/96 file. MQA certified DACs handle the unfolding and can be equated to higher bitrate files.
> 
> See the link for more on what this means: https://www.mqa.co.uk/how-it-works
> 
> I use Tidal with Modius and Modi 3, and it sounds great to me. (I'd recommend the Modius over the internal card if you can spare the extra hundred. It has a much better USB implementation, better DAC chip, and gives you far more flexibility, even if you don't need it now.)



Great, thanks for the feedback.

So this is what does my head in with the Schiit product line up, there’s just so many different combinations of both separate DAC & AMP, and devices that can be both. I thought I was keeping it simple by considering the all-in-one Asgard with multibit DAC card for my first purchase..

But you’re suggesting to leave out the DAC card in the Asgard, and get a Modius separately... which equates to the same $$... so, what’s actually "better"?


----------



## Sqmeyer

All comes down to preferences. If your plan was to feed the sac via USB, the modius has a better usb implementation as I understand it.  My personal preference is the sound of their multibit but given that I wanted to feed the dac with spdif, I needed to get the modi multibit. But, if this were an office setup, I would have chosen the convenience of having an all in one unit.


----------



## tincanear

Neweymatt said:


> I'm considering getting an Asgard 3 with internal DAC for home use on my desk, but I'm a little confused what it means that Schiit doesn’t support MQA or DSD.
> 
> If you stream Tidal Masters, or DSD through USB to either of the multibit or AK4490 DAC in the Asgard, what does it do with the data?
> 
> Are you missing out on anything by not having those formats supported? Or does it still sound great anyway?



The internal DAC cards (both AK4490 and Multibit) for Asgard / Jotunheim only support USB as input.  The Modi 3 series and Modius have USB, plus coaxial S/PDIF and toslink optical inputs.


----------



## ozz

Another thought would be to order it with a multibit card then use the switch on the front to select another DAC later on or hook up an SACD player as I did (OPPO 103).


----------



## gefski (Jul 11, 2020)

Neweymatt said:


> Great, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So this is what does my head in with the Schiit product line up, there’s just so many different combinations of both separate DAC & AMP, and devices that can be both. I thought I was keeping it simple by considering the all-in-one Asgard with multibit DAC card for my first purchase..
> 
> But you’re suggesting to leave out the DAC card in the Asgard, and get a Modius separately... which equates to the same $$... so, what’s actually "better"?


I have always found future flexibility (as @Joey B. points out) to be as valuable as what sounds better now. Rarely do people in this hobby buy something good and stop. Separates allow one to upgrade more easily without “starting over”. I also think the used market is better (easier sell) for separates.


----------



## Neweymatt

gefski said:


> I have always found future flexibility (as @Joey B. points out) to be as valuable as what sounds better now. Rarely do people in this hobby buy something good and stop. Separates allow one to upgrade more easily without “starting over”. I also think the used market is better (easier sell) for separates.


 
Thanks for the input, separates for the same $$ do make more sense for future flexibility, appreciate all the comments.


----------



## Chastity

Neweymatt said:


> Thanks for the input, separates for the same $$ do make more sense for future flexibility, appreciate all the comments.


Using separates also allows you to integrate more options, like tube buffers.


----------



## Joey B. (Jul 11, 2020)

gefski said:


> I have always found future flexibility (as @Joey B. points out) to be as valuable as what sounds better now. Rarely do people in this hobby buy something good and stop. Separates allow one to upgrade more easily without “starting over”. I also think the used market is better (easier sell) for separates.


Too true. I began with B&W P5 Series 2 with my LG V10 and the original Schiit Fulla. That started a journey from Fulla 2-->Magni 2 Uber-->CTH, to the current Asgard-Modius stack. I sold my old equipment on Ebay over time to help buy new things. (I am still a student, so I cannot keep all of them.)
I am tempted to add a Geshelli Erish to use the Modius's balanced out. My MSR7b has a balanced cable that I cannot currently use!


----------



## cgb3 (Jul 11, 2020)

delete


----------



## cgb3

Neweymatt said:


> Great, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> So this is what does my head in with the Schiit product line up, there’s just so many different combinations of both separate DAC & AMP, and devices that can be both. I thought I was keeping it simple by considering the all-in-one Asgard with multibit DAC card for my first purchase..
> 
> But you’re suggesting to leave out the DAC card in the Asgard, and get a Modius separately... which equates to the same $$... so, what’s actually "better"?


I haven't heard a multibit card, so I don't have an opinion of the audio preference on the card option.

I have the Modius, and plain Asgard 3. Wonderful musical synergy.

Modius is the same price as the card, but is a separate device. If I decide to upgrade later, I can sell the Modius as a device, not a component.

The Modius has more inputs than the card (all selectable). 

The Modius has balanced outputs.


----------



## Neweymatt

cgb3 said:


> I haven't heard a multibit card, so I don't have an opinion of the audio preference on the card option.
> 
> I have the Modius, and plain Asgard 3. Wonderful musical synergy.
> 
> ...


Right, I’m convinced. 

Either way in the future I could add a DAC card to the Asgard or get a different DAC entirely , the Modius would definitely find another use in my house; kids desk (lucky kids lol), powered amp & speakers setup in the lounge room etc.

Now I’ve just got to convince my house finance committee to release the US$400


----------



## McLambo

Neweymatt said:


> Right, I’m convinced.
> 
> Either way in the future I could add a DAC card to the Asgard or get a different DAC entirely , the Modius would definitely find another use in my house; kids desk (lucky kids lol), powered amp & speakers setup in the lounge room etc.
> 
> Now I’ve just got to convince my house finance committee to release the US$400


Wife factor? 😉


----------



## Mink

gefski said:


> I have always found future flexibility (as @Joey B. points out) to be as valuable as what sounds better now. Rarely do people in this hobby buy something good and stop. Separates allow one to upgrade more easily without “starting over”. I also think the used market is better (easier sell) for separates.


Just to make sure. If I would get an Asgard 3 with the multibit card inside I am not able to use a seperate DAC with the amp section? I though the multibit card is only activated when USB is used? Meaning the USB cable is connected to the Asgard.


----------



## ev666il

Mink said:


> Just to make sure. If I would get an Asgard 3 with the multibit card inside I am not able to use a seperate DAC with the amp section? I though the multibit card is only activated when USB is used? Meaning the USB cable is connected to the Asgard.



You can. There's a switch in front of the Asgard 3 that controls whether sound comes from the USB input or the RCA input.


----------



## Mink (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks! The last posts in this thread suggested otherwise, in light of future upgrades it would be better to get all seperate units. So having that cleared I think a multibit card as a start is the way to go, if the sound is good enough you're settled. If not you just buy a seperate DAC, witn no need to sell the Modi Multibit.
Well ok, you lose some money, because you cannot sell the Multibit card, but it sits inside the unit, it doesn't take any space.


----------



## ozz

With my music ripped to lossless fed to the Asgard 3 with multibit card then to the Focal Clears it sounds great to me with the option of flipping the switch and having my OPPO 103 feed it.


----------



## Mink (Jul 19, 2020)

A last question, currenty I am using a TEAC UD-301 which has a_ line out_ instead of a _pre-out. _I am aware that in practice these terms are (wrongly) used interchangeably, the manual of the TEAC for instance states that the unit can be used as a pre-amp (so why didn't they mark it as a _pre-out_ instead of _line out_ at the back of the unit?)  I can connect the TEAC to my Marantz PM7200 integrated amp without problems and I want to make sure that I can safely connect the Asgard 3 to this amp as well, even though my Marantz has a pre-amp built in already?


----------



## cgb3

Mink said:


> A last question, currenty I am using a TEAC UD-301 which has a_ line out_ instead of a _pre-out. _I am aware that in practice these terms are (wrongly) used interchangeably, the manual of the TEAC for instance states that the unit can be used as a pre-amp (so why didn't they mark it as a _pre-out_ instead of _line out_ at the back of the unit?)  I can connect the TEAC to my Marantz PM7200 integrated amp without problems and I want to make sure that I can safely connect the Asgard 3 to this amp as well, even though my Marantz has a pre-amp built in already?


Line out is what you want. The 2 RCA out's between the XLR outs.

Why do people make it hard on themselves?


----------



## Mink (Jul 19, 2020)

cgb3 said:


> Line out is what you want. The 2 RCA out's between the XLR outs.
> 
> Why do people make it hard on themselves?


I don't think you understood my question. My question concerns the Asgard, not the TEAC (which indeed has XLR outs, the Asgard does not) And the Asgard has a _pre-out_ not a _line out_


Mink said:


> I can connect the TEAC to my Marantz PM7200 integrated amp without problems and *I want to make sure that I can safely connect the Asgard 3 to this amp as well, even though my Marantz has a pre-amp built in already?*


----------



## cgb3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Mink said:


> I don't think you understood my question. My question concerns the Asgard, not the TEAC (which indeed has XLR outs, the Asgard does not) The Asgard has a _pre-out_ not a _line out_


Sorry. My mistake.

The Marantz  PM7200 is speaker amp 1.

Teac UD-301 is DAC 1

Asgard 3 is headphone amp 1

I can't envision why you need to connect the Asgard 3 to the Marantz?

For headphones, connect the Teac DAC to the Asgard 3.


----------



## Mink (Jul 19, 2020)

cgb3 said:


> Sorry. My mistake.
> 
> The Marantz  PM7200 is speaker amp 1.
> 
> ...


The TEAC is a DAC/amp combo, just like the Asgard 3 is going to be with a multibit card inside. The reason I want to connect the Asgard (if I get one) to my Marantz amp is so I can play Spotify and my music library that is on my Mac over the speakers (which are connceted to my Marantz amp)
Since the Asgard has a _pre-out_ I am not sure if I can do this without problems. The TEAC which I can connect to my Marantz amp without any trouble says on the back it has a _line out_, but their manual says it can be used as a pre-amp, which would mean they marked it wrong at the back. A _line ou_t is just a passthrough, no amping is done. So maybe the manual is wrong or maybe it is in fact a _pre-out,_ I am not sure. But anyway, I just want to make sure if I can use the Asgard 3 the same way as I use my TEAC at times, connected to my integrated amp.


----------



## Asahi Templar

Mink said:


> The TEAC is a DAC/amp combo, just like the Asgard 3 is going to be with a multibit card inside. The reason I want to connect the Asgard (if I get one) to my Marantz amp is so I can play Spotify and my music library that is on my Mac over the speakers (which are connceted to my Marantz amp)
> Since the Asgard has a _pre-out_ I am not sure if I can do this without problems. The TEAC which I can connect to my Marantz amp without any trouble says on the back it has a _line out_, but their manual says it can be used as a pre-amp, which would mean they marked it wrong at the back. A _line ou_t is just a passthrough, no amping is done. So maybe the manual is wrong or maybe it is in fact a _pre-out,_ I am not sure. But anyway, I just want to make sure if I can use the Asgard 3 the same way as I use my TEAC at times, connected to my integrated amp.




The Teac UD-301 has a switch on the back marked variable, fixed or off, if you select variable it acts as a preamp, if you select fixed it is just a line out, if you select off well...it turns off lol. So it depends on what the switch is set on rather its a line out or not. I doubt you would have any issues using the Asgard with your amp, Asgard is very clean so its preamp isnt likely to degrade performance in any way you would notice.


----------



## porchwizard

Mink said:


> The TEAC is a DAC/amp combo, just like the Asgard 3 is going to be with a multibit card inside. The reason I want to connect the Asgard (if I get one) to my Marantz amp is so I can play Spotify and my music library that is on my Mac over the speakers (which are connceted to my Marantz amp)
> Since the Asgard has a _pre-out_ I am not sure if I can do this without problems. The TEAC which I can connect to my Marantz amp without any trouble says on the back it has a _line out_, but their manual says it can be used as a pre-amp, which would mean they marked it wrong at the back. A _line ou_t is just a passthrough, no amping is done. So maybe the manual is wrong or maybe it is in fact a _pre-out,_ I am not sure. But anyway, I just want to make sure if I can use the Asgard 3 the same way as I use my TEAC at times, connected to my integrated amp.


The Asgard 3 will do what you want.

The pre-outs are controlled by the volume control so they are not pass-through.  If connected to a power amp with a volume control, you will have two volume controls in line and you will have to decide which you want set where.

What I do with my Lyr3 (same setup) is set the volume control on the Lyr3 at a good level for headphones then set the volume on the power amp for a good volume from the speakers, then just use the Lyr3 volume control and leave the power amp volume control alone.


----------



## Mink

Thanks guys! That was helpful!


----------



## bigjako

I am considering getting the Asgard with the multibit module.  I’ve heard that a) the multibit needs hours of warmup time and b) the Asgard gets quite hot.  Would I need to keep the Asgard on in order to keep the multibit ready to play?


----------



## Mightygrey

bigjako said:


> I am considering getting the Asgard with the multibit module.  I’ve heard that a) the multibit needs hours of warmup time and b) the Asgard gets quite hot.  Would I need to keep the Asgard on in order to keep the multibit ready to play?


No. The Multibit card is actually bus-powered - my mac recognises it when plugged-in when the Asgard is switched-off. So there's probably no value in switching on the amp/pre-amp section.


----------



## tafens

bigjako said:


> I am considering getting the Asgard with the multibit module.  I’ve heard that a) the multibit needs hours of warmup time and b) the Asgard gets quite hot.  Would I need to keep the Asgard on in order to keep the multibit ready to play?



a) The multibit card works fine from the get-go, although some say it’s at its best after a few hours of warmup-time. Asgard being solid-state there’s no problem leaving it on all the time if one feels there is a difference.

b) My Asgard3 gets warm to the touch, but not hot really. I would guess no more than 40°C on the top chassis.


----------



## ozz

I only turn mine on when I am about to use it to my ears makes no difference in sound quality from leaving it on as was said its solid state.


----------



## porchwizard

Mightygrey said:


> No. The Multibit card is actually bus-powered - my mac recognises it when plugged-in when the Asgard is switched-off. So there's probably no value in switching on the amp/pre-amp section.


The USB interface may be bus powered but the multibit processor/filter/circuit probably isn't... But I don't really know.  I also offer no opinion on warm up times.  My ears are far more variable than my Schiit.


----------



## acbarn

bigjako said:


> I am considering getting the Asgard with the multibit module.  I’ve heard that a) the multibit needs hours of warmup time and b) the Asgard gets quite hot.  Would I need to keep the Asgard on in order to keep the multibit ready to play?


If you’re concerned about warmup, you could go with the AKM card instead (the two cards sound virtually identical). Better yet, I’d recommend going with the Modius which measures much better than either card, provides more input options, has Unison USB, and is balanced if you upgrade your amp in the future.


----------



## bigjako

acbarn said:


> If you’re concerned about warmup, you could go with the AKM card instead. Better yet, I’d recommend going with the Modius which measures much better than either card, provides more input options, has Unison USB, and is balanced if you upgrade your amp in the future.


Thanks for that.  I do have the modius at my desktop, paired with the 789, which itself passes through to a Little Dot Mkii.  I want to create a similar-yet-different setup in my living room and I very much want to go multibit.  I’m worried about keeping a hot Asgard on all day in order to keep the multibit ready to play.


----------



## ev666il

The Asgard 3 runs warm but I wouldn't say it's ever out-of-control hot. I used to have it on all the time while stacked on top of my Bifrost 2 and never had a problem.


----------



## acbarn

bigjako said:


> Thanks for that.  I do have the modius at my desktop, paired with the 789, which itself passes through to a Little Dot Mkii.  I want to create a similar-yet-different setup in my living room and I very much want to go multibit.  I’m worried about keeping a hot Asgard on all day in order to keep the multibit ready to play.


I don’t think the Asgard runs hot enough to be dangerous, but I wouldn’t want to leave mine on 24/7.


----------



## Sqmeyer

I leave my Asgard on all the time on my desk without issue. Regarding the multibit, I’ve often wondered if that might be colored by an assumption based on old school r2r ladders where temperature is confirmed to effect the way the resistors work.  Since all of the resistors live inside a chip In the Schiit I wonder if that makes it less temperature sensitive.  I use a mimby but have not figured out a meaningful way to test whether warmup makes a difference without having a second one on hand to compare cold to fully warmed up.


----------



## GearMe

bigjako said:


> Thanks for that.  I do have the modius at my desktop, paired with the 789, which itself passes through to a Little Dot Mkii.  I want to create a similar-yet-different setup in my living room and I very much want to go multibit.  I’m worried about keeping a hot Asgard on all day in order to keep the multibit ready to play.



How about Asgard 3 w/Modi Multibit leaving it on and turning Asgard 3 off when not in use?


----------



## Odin412

GearMe said:


> How about Asgard 3 w/Modi Multibit leaving it on and turning Asgard 3 off when not in use?



Yes, the Schiit multibit DACs sound better (to my ears at least) when they are left on all the time. I have a Bifrost Multibit feeding my Asgard 3 and I leave the Bifrost on but turn off the Asgard when I'm not listening to it.


----------



## NigelJ

Sqmeyer said:


> I leave my Asgard on all the time on my desk without issue. Regarding the multibit, I’ve often wondered if that might be colored by an assumption based on old school r2r ladders where temperature is confirmed to effect the way the resistors work.  Since all of the resistors live inside a chip In the Schiit I wonder if that makes it less temperature sensitive.  I use a mimby but have not figured out a meaningful way to test whether warmup makes a difference without having a second one on hand to compare cold to fully warmed up.



Temperature still affects the on-chip resistors, the view of the designer of the Schiit Multibit DACs, Mike Moffat, is:


Baldr said:


> ...And now for something completely different: Multibit DAC break-in times. On the 16 bit add-in modules, there are break-in time and warm-up time. The break-in time for the 16 bit stuff is on the order of several days, which does not have to be continuous. After break-in, the warm-up is a few hours max. (Similar to the warm-up time of most tube amps – an hour or so to 90%, a few hours to 99%). It is great to have a chance to yak. All the best!



The Multibit Cards for the amps, Modi Multibit and original Bifrost Multibit use 16 bit chips, the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir Multibit use 18 bit chips and Yggdrasil 20 bit chips. Elsewhere, Mike has indicated that the higher bit devices require longer break-in and warm-up times; however I can't seem to find the correct links.


----------



## alterndog (Jul 28, 2020)

I have an Asgard 3 on the way. I had a question about DACs though. I currently have a Dragonfly Black v1.5 that I plan to use as my DAC with my Asgard. I know that the DF Black is older technology so am wondering if the Modi 3 would be a noticeable upgrade sound-wise? I don’t care much about the extra ports as I’ll be connecting to a computer via a usb connection.


----------



## genck

alterndog said:


> I have an Asgard 3 on the way. I had a question about DACs though. I currently have a Dragonfly Black 1.5V that I plan to use as my DAC with my Asgard. I know that the DF Black is older technology so am wondering if the Modi 3 would be a noticeable upgrade sound-wise? I don’t care much about the extra ports as I’ll be connecting to a computer via a usb connection.


I've never heard the Dragonfly Black but one thing to note is that the Modi 3 outputs 2V whereas your Dragonfly outputs 1.5V, there will be a noticeable volume increase using the Modi 3.


----------



## alterndog

genck said:


> I've never heard the Dragonfly Black but one thing to note is that the Modi 3 outputs 2V whereas your Dragonfly outputs 1.5V, there will be a noticeable volume increase using the Modi 3.


I didn’t think about that. The DFB actually outputs only 1.2v according to specs so it’s even less (I meant to call it v1.5 for the version I have, not the voltage).


----------



## Sqmeyer

Anecdotally, I had a friend who used both and said that the Modi had more realness or “mass” to the instruments and the sound.


----------



## Ichos

genck said:


> I've never heard the Dragonfly Black but one thing to note is that the Modi 3 outputs 2V whereas your Dragonfly outputs 1.5V, there will be a noticeable volume increase using the Modi 3.



1.2V is acceptable and Asgard is very powerful so it will be not of an issue.

So try it first , listen and then decide if you like it or not.


----------



## SMOTOJO

In my 35+ years in the audio racket I've always been told "If the gear is solid state-leave it on 24/7" for sound and longevity. And for tubes, and you can afford too, the same goes. As for my Asgard 3, turned it on 5/4/20, its been POWERED UP ever since, Daily 3-4 hour use in Hi Gain at 11:00-1:00, stays ONLY warm, NEVER hot, and I think it SOUNDS GREAT through my HiFiMAN HE400i ears!!!


----------



## tincanear (Jul 29, 2020)

SMOTOJO said:


> In my 35+ years in the audio racket I've always been told "If the gear is solid state-leave it on 24/7" for sound and longevity. And for tubes, and you can afford too, the same goes. As for my Asgard 3, turned it on 5/4/20, its been POWERED UP ever since, Daily 3-4 hour use in Hi Gain at 11:00-1:00, stays ONLY warm, NEVER hot, and I think it SOUNDS GREAT through my HiFiMAN HE400i ears!!!



@SMOTOJO can you describe how the sound changes when switched to low gain (e.g. tone, soundstage, instrument separation, etc) ?  I have an A2 and was considering an A3 to drive my planars.  thnx.


----------



## SMOTOJO

Can't speak too much about, as I only tried the low gain once, but it sucks!!! The volume dropped almost in half, to achieve the results as with high gain, volume had to be set to just shy of full, the very pleasing wide, vivid soundstage shrunk considerably, no impact to the sound, a very night and day thing. At that point I thought the amp was broke/D.O.A.??? So I contacted the Schiit people and was told the radical difference between the high and low gain settings was, in all, due to the HE400i's low impedance of 35 ohms, believe it or not!!! If it didn't sound as good, to my ears anyway, as it does in high gain, I would not have believed it-end of story.


----------



## yeboyi

Dear Schiit please release Asgard 4 with THX 789 like functionality.

1- Balanced i/o to stack with Modius
2- Add 3 output 3.5mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL
3- Use 3 gain settings with reasonable DB's. Currently low gain is 0db, high gain is 15.6 db. Make it like THX 789.
4- We all know low gain sucks with Asgard 3 but high gain is too much for sensitive headphones. Nowadays every headphone is sensitive. Even Beyerdynamic going for 32 ohm for their T1's.
5- Keep the class a, improve the heat and noise/distortion.


----------



## Rattle

yeboyi said:


> Dear Schiit please release Asgard 4 with THX 789 like functionality.
> 
> 1- Balanced i/o to stack with Modius
> 2- Add 3 output 3.5mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL
> ...


----------



## Kris_S

yeboyi said:


> Dear Schiit please release Asgard 4 with THX 789 like functionality.
> 
> 1- Balanced i/o to stack with Modius
> 2- Add 3 output 3.5mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL
> ...



They "just" released the Asgard 3. Besides the amp you are describing would be something similar to a Jotunheim. Hopefully Schiit will launch a Jotunheim 2 soon.


----------



## yeboyi

Kris_S said:


> They "just" released the Asgard 3. Besides the amp you are describing would be something similar to a Jotunheim. Hopefully Schiit will launch a Jotunheim 2 soon.


Maybe Magnius ? Why not. Since they have Modius now. Jot is expensive.


----------



## Sqmeyer

I use both high and low gain depending on the music I’m listening to.


----------



## roundy

Condocondor said:


> Readers of this thread, I have a question?  I currently have an iFi Audio Micro iDSD BLACK LABEL.  If I were to use the BL as a DAC only, and buy the Asgard3, would I notice an appreciable difference in sound quality?  I use HFM Edition XX, Audioquest Night Owl, Thinksound ON2, headphones.


I’m actually owning micro bl- asgard 3 stack. And It takes my Focal Clear darker, narrower but stronger bass and forwarded mids compared to micro bl alone. However i  love vocal and rock, so it just fit my taste.


----------



## Huntersknoll

Anyone using these to drive an Aeon 2 Closed or a headphone similar? I was looking to get the Gimore Lite but I heard these have a more "warm" sound as well for a SS. If I could save the $300 and get a modius as well that would be great.


----------



## cgb3

Huntersknoll said:


> Anyone using these to drive an Aeon 2 Closed or a headphone similar? I was looking to get the Gimore Lite but I heard these have a more "warm" sound as well for a SS. If I could save the $300 and get a modius as well that would be great.


I use a Modius and Asgard 3 to drive my Aeon 2 open. The DAC and Amp work very well together.

The Asgard 3 has plenty of power for the power hungry Aeon 2. I normally listen at 9-10 o'clock volume knob position, seldom exceeding 12 (high gain setting).


----------



## maheeinfy

Anyone compare Asgard 3 with Asgard 2?
Asgard 2 is supposedly syruppy/warm sounding. Does 3 sound similar


----------



## cgb3

Nice review of the Asgard 3 at Darko.

https://darko.audio/2020/08/starting-points-schiits-asgard-3/


----------



## Chastity

cgb3 said:


> Nice review of the Asgard 3 at Darko.
> 
> https://darko.audio/2020/08/starting-points-schiits-asgard-3/


His Magnius review is superficial to say the least.  He fails to mention the fact that the SE output is 1/3 the power than Balanced.


----------



## cgb3

Chastity said:


> His Magnius review is superficial to say the least.  He fails to mention the fact that the SE output is 1/3 the power than Balanced.


It's not a review, but a product announcement.


----------



## DCofficehack

Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/

To be clear, he said the amp itself was great, the problem was the 4490 implementation. Now, this matters to be me because I was all set to buy the A3 with the 4490. Yes, I know an external DAC is better for all sorts of reasons, but for space/clutter reasons I value having a single box. And, also, I've yet to be convinced that the MB is better than the 4490. Just different, and maybe preferable, but not necessarily. 

Anyway, here's the question: do I disregard Armin on this, or do I steer clear of the 4490 and either do MB or get a Modi3. Or a JDS Element 2, which is pricier, and I really want the A3.


----------



## GearMe (Aug 21, 2020)

DCofficehack said:


> Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/
> 
> ...



Modius?  Am currently listening to HD6XX via Modius / Magnius and it sounds real nice. 

That said, they also sound very good through the Bifrost / Asgard 3.
Either way is a no lose proposition...imo!


----------



## tincanear (Aug 21, 2020)

DCofficehack said:


> Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/
> 
> ...



consider $199 modius DAC (has 4493 chip) with Unison USB to go with Asgard 3.


----------



## DCofficehack

Yes, but that means 2 boxes instead of 1. Not super pleased.


----------



## Mightygrey

I just had the Bifrost 2 arrive to serve as the DAC in my desktop system, meaning the multibit card in my Asgard 3 is now redundant. I'm going to replace it with the Schiit phono card, and I'm pretty sure that the Bifrost 2 + Asgard 3 Phono stack will make for a pretty awesome headphone/preamp stack!


----------



## ozz

I have been very happy with my Asgard3 with MB card and maybe at some point will try a Bifrost but i do prefer the MB card versus my Modi 3.


----------



## reqq

DCofficehack said:


> Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/
> 
> ...



Well i got that setup..its way better then my asus essence i had before.. the new essense in my country is almost same money.. so yeah.. He might be right, but you should now that guy  (1) have listen to everything on the market , (2) 4490 dac "only" cost 100 dollar, (3) he look at a bunch of graphs..my ears dont..


----------



## DCofficehack

reqq said:


> Well i got that setup..its way better then my asus essence i had before.. the new essense in my country is almost same money.. so yeah.. He might be right, but you should now that guy  (1) have listen to everything on the market , (2) 4490 dac "only" cost 100 dollar, (3) he look at a bunch of graphs..my ears dont..



Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking. I'm sure it will sound better than my current smsl ad-18. Would like to hear from more ppl, though.


----------



## ozz

It helps if you have good friends that will let you swap equipment I have that luxury it will surprise you as well as disappoint you a fun but expensive hobby.


----------



## Spy Car

DCofficehack said:


> Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, I picked up an Asgard 3 with a 4490 card not long before the Covid lockdown in March. I do not regret the decision for a second. I'm a lifelong serious music listener and this headphone amp has been extremely-well used since. I'd been mainly a speaker guy previously, but with a wife and child home now being able to pair this amp with HD6xx headphones has been a boon.

I've recommended the same amp to music-loving friends and have had nothing but thanks and positive reviews flow back my way. Like you, I wanted one box on the desk. I'm very happy.

Bill


----------



## xkamran

Hi,

I received my Asgard 3 and Modius amp. I have got a question.

My setup is Computer-> Modius Audioquest red river (RCA -> Asgard 3 via Audioquest red river (RCA) -> Audio quest (RCA to aus) KEF LSX Speakers.

The question is in regards to my powered monitors (KEF).

A, If I use modius directly with computer and kef speakers would it make any difference in audio quality versus the current setup?

B, Which settings should I keep with low gain or high gain for kef lsx.



regards


----------



## tincanear

xkamran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my Asgard 3 and Modius amp. I have got a question.
> 
> ...



KEF LSX has wireless, RJ-45 digital, and 3.5mm phone jack (analog) inputs, correct??  presumably, the 3.5mm jack is designed for use with portable devices, so the Asgard's low gain setting should be OK.

if you use modius (which has no volume control) directly to the kef speakers, then you will need to use your computer's digital volume control which may have more distortion at low volumes than keeping the computer's volume setting at 100% and using the Asgard's volume control.


----------



## xkamran

tincanear said:


> KEF LSX has wireless, RJ-45 digital, and 3.5mm phone jack (analog) inputs, correct??  presumably, the 3.5mm jack is designed for use with portable devices, so the Asgard's low gain setting should be OK.
> 
> if you use modius (which has no volume control) directly to the kef speakers, then you will need to use your computer's digital volume control which may have more distortion at low volumes than keeping the computer's volume setting at 100% and using the Asgard's volume control.


Hi i agree but my findings are bit different. Connecting directly from computer n modius gives more clarity n sound stage. I would say 10 % more. Low gain settings via amp gives me less volume range.


----------



## xkamran

xkamran said:


> Hi i agree but my findings are bit different. Connecting directly from computer n modius gives more clarity n sound stage. I would say 10 % more. Low gain settings via amp gives me less volume range.


But going from modi to modious the sound quality coming out of kef lsx is amazing. Smooth n clear.


----------



## tincanear

xkamran said:


> Hi i agree but my findings are bit different. Connecting directly from computer n modius gives more clarity n sound stage. I would say 10 % more. Low gain settings via amp gives me less volume range.



best thing is to try different combinations to find what sounds best to you.  KEF "specs" on the LSX page did not list input sensitivity for 3.5mm input, so I assumed in the range of 1 or 2 Vrms for rated (max) output, which should be achieved by the modius + asgard 3 set to low gain, and your computer's digital mixer and other volume settings set to 100%, and USB output set to 48k/24, 96k/24 or 192k/24.


----------



## Degree

Mightygrey said:


> I just had the Bifrost 2 arrive to serve as the DAC in my desktop system, meaning the multibit card in my Asgard 3 is now redundant. I'm going to replace it with the Schiit phono card, and I'm pretty sure that the Bifrost 2 + Asgard 3 Phono stack will make for a pretty awesome headphone/preamp stack!



How do you like the Bifrost 2? Thinking of getting one to replace my Modius


----------



## Sqmeyer

DCofficehack said:


> Guys, I'm sorry if I missed it in this long 86-page thread, but in June ARS's Armin trashed the Asgard 3 w/ the 4490 card. His review is here:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/schiit-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/
> 
> ...


I have heard that the multibit card sounds almost identical to the modi multibit (excepting any minor difference caused by feeding it either by USB or SPDIF) and I am thrilled with the Modi Multibit/Asgard 3 combo.  Honestly its the first setup with headphones that has given me the same level of enjoyment that I got from a full range floorstanding speaker setup.  There is just a realness to the sound that really gets me.  That said, if you are hanging out on ASR then it is likely that measurements are very important to you.  And I doubt the Multibit (either card or separate Modi) would measure as well as the Modius (even though I personally prefer the sound of the multibit).  I know that having a two box solution isn't your preferred setup but it doesn't change the footprint and they look really nice when stacked.


----------



## DCofficehack

Sqmeyer said:


> I have heard that the multibit card sounds almost identical to the modi multibit (excepting any minor difference caused by feeding it either by USB or SPDIF) and I am thrilled with the Modi Multibit/Asgard 3 combo.  Honestly its the first setup with headphones that has given me the same level of enjoyment that I got from a full range floorstanding speaker setup.  There is just a realness to the sound that really gets me.  That said, if you are hanging out on ASR then it is likely that measurements are very important to you.  And I doubt the Multibit (either card or separate Modi) would measure as well as the Modius (even though I personally prefer the sound of the multibit).  I know that having a two box solution isn't your preferred setup but it doesn't change the footprint and they look really nice when stacked.



I'm not a measurement guy, though I find ARS reviews interesting. No more. Also, I'm aware that there's good evidence his measurements don't mean a lot. For example, he LOVES the Heresy but dumps on the Magni 3+, based entirely on measurements. But on aggregate most reviewers call it a coin toss or fall back on slight preferences. Currowong, for example, said he couldn't tell the difference and that one should pick according to which color one prefers; Zeos said it literally varied from headphone to headphone, etc. Josh Valour said he couldn't tell the difference. However, Armin is one of the very few who's bothered to review the Asgard with the 4490 card; most either review the A3 alone or the A3 with the MB.

I'm interested in the 4490 because it's cheaper, and because nothing I've read about the purported advantages of the MB convince me it's worth the extra money. I mean, yeah, maybe it's better, but only a little, and mainly it's about preference rather than performance. With all that said, Armin's argument is not that the sigma delta chip is bad, but rather that Schiit did a bad job of implementing it such that it hobbles the amp. Unfortunately, there are so few reviews about the A3 with 4490 that it's hard for me to tell if he's on to something or if this is just another example of his measurements leading astray. He has not reviewed an A3 with MB; I cannot tell if he would find that Schiit did a better job of implementing the MB or the same. However, there are lots of reviews of the A3 with MB, and they are overwhelmingly positive. That suggests that either Armin is right about the 4490 and that Schiit did a better job with the MB implementation, OR he's talking nonsense, and I can freely ignore him.

Are you following?

Of course, sound-wise the safer thing to do would be a modius or even a Modi, SD or MB, the Modius being the optimal choice. There's no disputing that. But then we're back to the issues that make the A3 w/ dac card appeal to me: budget + space + lack of wall warts. The space issue has me thinking maybe I should forgo the A3 in favor of a Modi/Magni stack; the issue then is the wall warts (the tangle of cables beside my desk is crazy, and the competition for space on my power strips intense). And of course, I'd always wonder what I'd be missing if I opted for a Magni rather than the A3...the difference is supposed to be fairly small, but meaningful.

At the moment I'm mainly pondering desk space. I cut a piece of paper to the dimensions of the Asgard and am pondering if it fits or if I should get a Modi/Magi stack. The Asgard with DAC offers some real practical advantages: no wall warts, less clutter. I've got a tangle of cables I really want to reduce, if possible, and certainly not make larger. A Modi/Magni stack is at least one wall wart.

Not going separates + trying to save space + money = making compromises. It's all a question of minimizing them. Armin's review suggests that maybe the A3/4490 represents a compromise that is larger than the one normally associated with choosing SD over MB. Maybe.


----------



## DCofficehack

Spy Car said:


> For what it's worth, I picked up an Asgard 3 with a 4490 card not long before the Covid lockdown in March. I do not regret the decision for a second. I'm a lifelong serious music listener and this headphone amp has been extremely-well used since. I'd been mainly a speaker guy previously, but with a wife and child home now being able to pair this amp with HD6xx headphones has been a boon.
> 
> I've recommended the same amp to music-loving friends and have had nothing but thanks and positive reviews flow back my way. Like you, I wanted one box on the desk. I'm very happy.
> 
> Bill



I'm glad to hear it. I'd be pairing it with an HD650 and hD600, primarily.


----------



## alterndog

DCofficehack said:


> I'm glad to hear it. I'd be pairing it with an HD650 and hD600, primarily.


I thought about getting the Asgard 3 with the 4490 card built in, but decided to just go with a b-stock Modi 3. I figured it would allow me to upgrade my dac if I wanted something different in the future (and I’d move the Modi to my work set up), whereas I would be stuck with a built-in dac in the Asgard and don’t currently have the money for a multi-but card.


----------



## Sqmeyer

DCofficehack said:


> I'm not a measurement guy, though I find ARS reviews interesting. No more. Also, I'm aware that there's good evidence his measurements don't mean a lot. For example, he LOVES the Heresy but dumps on the Magni 3+, based entirely on measurements. But on aggregate most reviewers call it a coin toss or fall back on slight preferences. Currowong, for example, said he couldn't tell the difference and that one should pick according to which color one prefers; Zeos said it literally varied from headphone to headphone, etc. Josh Valour said he couldn't tell the difference. However, Armin is one of the very few who's bothered to review the Asgard with the 4490 card; most either review the A3 alone or the A3 with the MB.
> 
> I'm interested in the 4490 because it's cheaper, and because nothing I've read about the purported advantages of the MB convince me it's worth the extra money. I mean, yeah, maybe it's better, but only a little, and mainly it's about preference rather than performance. With all that said, Armin's argument is not that the sigma delta chip is bad, but rather that Schiit did a bad job of implementing it such that it hobbles the amp. Unfortunately, there are so few reviews about the A3 with 4490 that it's hard for me to tell if he's on to something or if this is just another example of his measurements leading astray. He has not reviewed an A3 with MB; I cannot tell if he would find that Schiit did a better job of implementing the MB or the same. However, there are lots of reviews of the A3 with MB, and they are overwhelmingly positive. That suggests that either Armin is right about the 4490 and that Schiit did a better job with the MB implementation, OR he's talking nonsense, and I can freely ignore him.
> 
> ...


Ah, got it.  I also couldn't find much on the Asgard with a DAC installed (I was looking for meaningful comparisons between standalone and internal multibit).  Since neither of your cans are particularly hard to drive, I would think that the smaller stack would work well.  That being said, I have Focal Elears and really noticed a fairly substantial difference in the solidity of the sound in moving to the A3 from the Vali2.  I would also add, on a completely logitical non-sonic note, that if you have a heavier gauge headphone cable and like to move around, the smaller components will move very easily as their power supplies are on the outside while the A3 is more anchored.  It sounds like you have a pretty solid idea on what makes you happy.  The challenge is finding a way to audition these things without ordering them all.


----------



## DCofficehack

alterndog said:


> I thought about getting the Asgard 3 with the 4490 card built in, but decided to just go with a b-stock Modi 3. I figured it would allow me to upgrade my dac if I wanted something different in the future (and I’d move the Modi to my work set up), whereas I would be stuck with a built-in dac in the Asgard and don’t currently have the money for a multi-but card.



Isn't the card upgradeable? Also, I believe that if there is a card installed, one can bypass it by connecting to another Dac. That means one can eventually buy a much better dac later on. Or do I misunderstand?


----------



## Sqmeyer

DCofficehack said:


> Isn't the card upgradeable? Also, I believe that if there is a card installed, one can bypass it by connecting to another Dac. That means one can eventually buy a much better dac later on. Or do I misunderstand?


That is correct.  there is a switch on the front which designates card or analog inputs as your source.


----------



## DCofficehack

Sqmeyer said:


> Ah, got it.  I also couldn't find much on the Asgard with a DAC installed (I was looking for meaningful comparisons between standalone and internal multibit).  Since neither of your cans are particularly hard to drive, I would think that the smaller stack would work well.  That being said, I have Focal Elears and really noticed a fairly substantial difference in the solidity of the sound in moving to the A3 from the Vali2.  I would also add, on a completely logitical non-sonic note, that if you have a heavier gauge headphone cable and like to move around, the smaller components will move very easily as their power supplies are on the outside while the A3 is more anchored.  It sounds like you have a pretty solid idea on what makes you happy.  The challenge is finding a way to audition these things without ordering them all.



One argument in the A3's favor is that I would future proof for future headphone purchases. Maybe I'll want cans that are harder to push than the hd650? Or, maybe I'll rediscover my DT880/600?

Would a Magni suffice for an LCD-2? That's what I think might be my next big purchase.


----------



## DCofficehack

Sqmeyer said:


> That is correct.  there is a switch on the front which designates card or analog inputs as your source.



That's a major plus in my eyes.


----------



## alterndog

DCofficehack said:


> Isn't the card upgradeable? Also, I believe that if there is a card installed, one can bypass it by connecting to another Dac. That means one can eventually buy a much better dac later on. Or do I misunderstand?





Sqmeyer said:


> That is correct.  there is a switch on the front which designates card or analog inputs as your source.





DCofficehack said:


> That's a major plus in my eyes.


That’s true, but there is a cost to have the card upgraded (don’t know enough to do it myself) and if I get a different dac, the one in the amp is wasted. By getting a Modi 3, as I said I can move to another set up or sell it and recoup some cost. I can see just wanting a all in one setup to, but just thought I’d put my 2 cents for getting an external one too.


----------



## Sqmeyer

alterndog said:


> That’s true, but there is a cost to have the card upgraded (don’t know enough to do it myself) and if I get a different dac, the one in the amp is wasted. By getting a Modi 3, as I said I can move to another set up or sell it and recoup some cost. I can see just wanting a all in one setup to, but just thought I’d put my 2 cents for getting an external one too.


Honestly I wish they would just offer a card that had a second set of line inputs.  I would like to use my turntable with the setup but already have a phono pre that I like.


----------



## ozz

Another benefit to having an onboard card its easier to do an a /b comparison when you use another external DAC and should your external DAC  fail or need to be sent in for an upgrade with the simple flip of the switch you can use the internal DAC.


----------



## tincanear (Aug 24, 2020)

DCofficehack said:


> One argument in the A3's favor is that I would future proof for future headphone purchases. Maybe I'll want cans that are harder to push than the hd650? Or, maybe I'll rediscover my DT880/600?
> 
> Would a Magni suffice for an LCD-2? That's what I think might be my next big purchase.



The Asgard 3 runs a higher standing (bias) current than the Magni series, so if you are looking to future-proof (LCD-2 is around 50 ohms IIRC, but many other planars, like Dan Clark Audio's are more in the range of 16 ohms, so they need more current vs voltage), then the Asgard 3 is the way to go.  

Also at some point, the 4490 internal card got revised to gen 2 (silkscreened  "4490 G2"), not sure which one was reviewed by Amirm over at ASR.   for myself, i trust my ears, and not just specifications.    Maybe (but there's of course no guarantee) a 4493 card is in the works.

4490 internal DAC card is USB input only.  modi 3, modius, bifrost, etc have multiple inputs (usb, coaxial s/pdif, toslink)

monoprice and others sell these 1 foot long "outlet saver" extension cords (and cheaper in multi-packs), so that you can space wall warts away from interfering with adjacent outlets on the power strip.

...and two more things, the Asgard 3 and Magnius (the mid-size chassis) have the nicer Alps RK27 "blue beauty" volume pot (better channel tracking at lower volumes).  If you have the budget, consider Modius an Magnius as a stack ($398 stack price)


----------



## tincanear

Sqmeyer said:


> Honestly I wish they would just offer a card that had a second set of line inputs.  I would like to use my turntable with the setup but already have a phono pre that I like.



@Jason Stoddard  from what i recall, there was, momentarily, an RCA input card for the modular amps (discontinued because of fitment issues, dual jacks usually on 14mm centers, etc.)  have you considered making one with stereo 3.5mm jack instead (would force users to get an adapter to 2x female RCA...) but would possibly resolve any fitment issue?


----------



## jnak00

tincanear said:


> @Jason Stoddard  from what i recall, there was, momentarily, an RCA input card for the modular amps (discontinued because of fitment issues, dual jacks usually on 14mm centers, etc.)  have you considered making one with stereo 3.5mm jack instead (would force users to get an adapter to 2x female RCA...) but would possibly resolve any fitment issue?



Good idea. I have a rare Asgard with the RCA card installed. There really isn't anything complicated with the card. I speculate that the Asgard board sits a little higher in the chassis because of the heat pad on the bottom, and the extra height caused the fit issues. 

I think they could redesign the card to make it fit but that's probably near the bottom of their priority list.


----------



## Chastity

DCofficehack said:


> That's a major plus in my eyes.


I went with separates than a installed card because:

1)  I wanted a better DAC than a 4490, and the SMSL M300 MKII is a huge price/performance monster. (AK4497 @ $239)
2)  I wanted the ability to add a tube preamp.  Can't do that with an all-in-one
3) I have a G6 that I use for my older games to do 7.1 VSS, and that connects to my DAC via toslink.  No toslink with the add-on card.


----------



## Spy Car

DCofficehack said:


> I'm glad to hear it. I'd be pairing it with an HD650 and hD600, primarily.



I went to the Schiiter in Valencia specifically to compare the Asgard 3 with the Modi/Magni, and the Asgard 3 with MB vs the 4490.

I was successful in the first part. The Asgard 3 and the Modi/Magni have a very similar neutral sound profile but with the HD6xx/650s the power on the Magni wasn't sufficient to my ears at high volumes. Got a little grainy. But I know a friend who has a Magni and low impedance Focals and he purchased an Asgard last week and could not hear a difference with efficient cans. The extra power does help with the 650s IMO.

I was frustrated that at Schitt's listening room that they had no way to directly compare Asgard 3s with both DAC cards directly. I really wanted to do that. The "dude" working there claimed no one had ever asked to do that before. Mmm, OK.

Eventually, they were able to set up the particular Asgard 3 I was considering buying to a laptop that had very limited music options. Not really a fair test, but I didn't feel compelled to spend another $100 after listening to both versions. 

I know we all wish to avoid mistakes when we purchase gear, and one can find a million opinions online, but I sincerely doubt you'd be disappointed with an Asgard 3 / 4490. It is a very nice sounding headphone amp. Well built, plenty of power, no noise, and a neutral sound profile (which is what I wanted).

Since owning this amp I've used it intensively. I have not regretted the decisions for a moment. I'd do the same thing over again.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car

alterndog said:


> I thought about getting the Asgard 3 with the 4490 card built in, but decided to just go with a b-stock Modi 3. I figured it would allow me to upgrade my dac if I wanted something different in the future (and I’d move the Modi to my work set up), whereas I would be stuck with a built-in dac in the Asgard and don’t currently have the money for a multi-but card.



The DAC cards for the Asgard 3 are modular and can be swapped out if there is a compelling reason to do so in the future.

Bill


----------



## Mightygrey

tincanear said:


> @Jason Stoddard  from what i recall, there was, momentarily, an RCA input card for the modular amps (discontinued because of fitment issues, dual jacks usually on 14mm centers, etc.)  have you considered making one with stereo 3.5mm jack instead (would force users to get an adapter to 2x female RCA...) but would possibly resolve any fitment issue?


I would install one in my Asgard 3 in a heartbeat.


----------



## DCofficehack

Mightygrey said:


> I would install one in my Asgard 3 in a heartbeat.



Forgive me, but I don't understand. Don't A3s already have RCA in? What is the point of a card with an RCA input?


----------



## ev666il (Aug 25, 2020)

DCofficehack said:


> Forgive me, but I don't understand. Don't A3s already have RCA in? What is the point of a card with an RCA input?



It enables you to hook it up with two different sources without the need to unplug and replug cables every time you want to switch from one to the other.


----------



## GearMe

DCofficehack said:


> One argument in the A3's favor is that I would future proof for future headphone purchases. Maybe I'll want cans that are harder to push than the hd650? Or, maybe I'll rediscover my DT880/600?
> 
> Would a Magni suffice for an LCD-2? That's what I think might be my next big purchase.



'Future proofing' makes sense...especially if you think you'll be getting some harder to push cans.  

FWIW...I got rid of my Valhalla and picked up an Asgard 3.  Was tired of the tube matching/rolling/etc.  

Am very happy with it.  Senns (660, 6XX) and Beyers (880, Amiron) sound quite nice through the A3 (paired w/Bifrost).  Clears & LCD-XCs sound great as well!

Great amp for the $$$


----------



## DCofficehack

Ok, so let's say I get the A3 w/ DAC card. Now help me out here. I have two sources for audio, my Macbook and my Android phone (I use the phone for Tidal, which is blocked on my work-issue PC, and I also keep flac files on the phone and play them via Foobar). I'd like not to have to keep plugging and unplugging...

I see that the USB input is that old school big square thing like what I plug into my printer. What would happen if I connected the A3 to a USB hub, and then connected both the phone and the Mac to the hub? Either a hub dedicated for this purpose, or the USB hub I already have and use to connect the printer? Or am I stuck with having that one USB line to the A3 and switching it manually from the Mac to the phone?


----------



## Mightygrey

ev666il said:


> It enables you to hook it up with two different sources without the need to unplug and replug cables every time you want to switch from one to the other.


What he/she said. I'd like to be able to switch between my dac/phono preamp.


----------



## Brubacca

ev666il said:


> It enables you to hook it up with two different sources without the need to unplug and replug cables every time you want to switch from one to the other.


A Sys can be used for this. I am doing this right now. Each device plugged into the Sys and Sys to Asgard. I dislike greatly having a separate device and extra cable.


----------



## jnak00

A Sys works, but it's a little inelegant.  Also you then have a second volume pot in there, which may or may not be a good thing.  I used to use a Sys to reduce the volume coming into my amp, so I had more volume control on the amp.


----------



## Sqmeyer

DCofficehack said:


> Ok, so let's say I get the A3 w/ DAC card. Now help me out here. I have two sources for audio, my Macbook and my Android phone (I use the phone for Tidal, which is blocked on my work-issue PC, and I also keep flac files on the phone and play them via Foobar). I'd like not to have to keep plugging and unplugging...
> 
> I see that the USB input is that old school big square thing like what I plug into my printer. What would happen if I connected the A3 to a USB hub, and then connected both the phone and the Mac to the hub? Either a hub dedicated for this purpose, or the USB hub I already have and use to connect the printer? Or am I stuck with having that one USB line to the A3 and switching it manually from the Mac to the phone?


I don’t know if it would work with a hub but I bet it would definitely work with a USB switch. I think there is one by sabrent with two inputs and a button on top to choose your source.


----------



## DCofficehack

Sqmeyer said:


> I don’t know if it would work with a hub but I bet it would definitely work with a USB switch. I think there is one by sabrent with two inputs and a button on top to choose your source.



I'll look for that. Would help.


----------



## Brubacca (Aug 25, 2020)

jnak00 said:


> A Sys works, but it's a little inelegant.  Also you then have a second volume pot in there, which may or may not be a good thing.  I used to use a Sys to reduce the volume coming into my amp, so I had more volume control on the amp.


I haven't even had my Asgard2 for 24 hours and as much as I like it, had I been able to buy the A3 with a extra set of analog inputs I would have gone that way. In fact, if Jason released it Friday I may order the A3 with 2 RCA inputs.

And I've already decided that the combination of my Sys and available cables is not doing it for me. Granted I have 3 different cables, but both my TT and my DAC sound better directly into my Asgard.


----------



## Sqmeyer

Brubacca said:


> I haven't even had my Asgard2 for 24 hours and as much as I like it, had I been able to buy the A3 with a extra set of analog inputs I would have gone that way. In fact, if Jason released it Friday I may order the A3 with 2 RCA inputs.
> 
> And I've already decided that the combination of my Sys and available cables is not doing it for me. Granted I have 3 different cables, but both my TT and my DAC sound better directly into my Asgard.


+1 if a simple analog card came out I would order it immediately.  As stated, I already have a phono pre that I like otherwise I would go that direction.


----------



## xkamran

Sqmeyer said:


> Honestly I wish they would just offer a card that had a second set of line inputs.  I would like to use my turntable with the setup but already have a phono pre that I like.


How about using a switch. one rca to two rca? do you think it is going to degrade the sound quality?


----------



## Mightygrey

xkamran said:


> How about using a switch. one rca to two rca? do you think it is going to degrade the sound quality?


It's just a hassle, and more clutter.


----------



## DCofficehack

Mightygrey said:


> It's just a hassle, and more clutter.



There's a tension here between the desire for the best sound, which tends to dictate having separate boxes for every part of the audio chain, and the reality that many of us need to limit the number of boxes. The shift to digital audio has prompted a shift of sound systems to our desks, whereas once we were ok with having our hi-fi systems somewhere else in the room, perhaps even in its own cabinet. Once we were comfortable with having to get up from the desk to change the record or even a CD. Now, no, and the fact of the matter is that I do most of my listening at my desk while I work, in an office that lacks the space. I don't even have a bookshelf to spare. And I bet I'm not alone. Anyway, I'm surprised there are so few all-in-ones offered...but then, of course, we run into the mandate to have separate components for each step in the chain...


----------



## gefski

The A3 is a bargain as is, and I believe Jason Stoddard’s comments that it’s very tight $ margin wise. Those that want or need a bunch of other features should just buy something else.


----------



## Sqmeyer

gefski said:


> The A3 is a bargain as is, and I believe Jason Stoddard’s comments that it’s very tight $ margin wise. Those that want or need a bunch of other features should just buy something else.


I am not sure that is a fair comment.  Unless I'm missing something, most of the posters on that topic are comfortable paying for a simple line-in card.  In fact, I'm not entirely sure who the target market was with the phono card since most vinyl junkies I know who would care enough about sonics to buy a dedicated headphone amp are very particular about their phono pre (and cartidges and platters and cable and plinths and spindle weights.....)


----------



## Spy Car

DCofficehack said:


> There's a tension here between the desire for the best sound, which tends to dictate having separate boxes for every part of the audio chain, and the reality that many of us need to limit the number of boxes. The shift to digital audio has prompted a shift of sound systems to our desks, whereas once we were ok with having our hi-fi systems somewhere else in the room, perhaps even in its own cabinet. Once we were comfortable with having to get up from the desk to change the record or even a CD. Now, no, and the fact of the matter is that I do most of my listening at my desk while I work, in an office that lacks the space. I don't even have a bookshelf to spare. And I bet I'm not alone. Anyway, I'm surprised there are so few all-in-ones offered...but then, of course, we run into the mandate to have separate components for each step in the chain...



It is a boon to have one box, without RCA cables linking "stacks" (or any wall-warts to add clutter below). The A3 is a fantastic value and sounds great.

Schiit offers a very good return policy. I'd advise taking the leap and ordering the A3 / 4490. I employ mine for "serious listening." I could not be happier. Should you feel otherwise upon review with your own ears, you could return it, and you'd have something to post about. LOL. I don't think you'd find the amp/DAC lacking. Really.

Bill


----------



## gefski

Sqmeyer said:


> I am not sure that is a fair comment.  Unless I'm missing something, most of the posters on that topic are comfortable paying for a simple line-in card.  In fact, I'm not entirely sure who the target market was with the phono card since most vinyl junkies I know who would care enough about sonics to buy a dedicated headphone amp are very particular about their phono pre (and cartidges and platters and cable and plinths and spindle weights.....)


Looks like I busted my own rule about not telling others what they “should or shouldn’t“ do. So my replacement comment would be “Those that want or need other features _may be well served by considering other products_.”   Now on to happy hour.


----------



## Hofy

I guess I am very lucky to have gotten the RCA line card when I ordered my A3. It was an extra $20.  I didnt have any problem installing it.  It was a bit tight but not a problem.
I am able to have the Bifrost in on one set and the Mani in on the other.


----------



## yolosauce

Has anyone tried this amp with the susvara?


----------



## CL14715

So the question is, Magnius or Asgard 3 with the Modius? I have the Magni  3+ / Modi 3 combo now and enjoy it but want to level up a bit.


----------



## tincanear

CL14715 said:


> So the question is, Magnius or Asgard 3 with the Modius? I have the Magni  3+ / Modi 3 combo now and enjoy it but want to level up a bit.


choice may depend on the headphones.  for low impedance planars, Asgard 3 since it has class A / Continuity(tm), plus 5yr warranty.

  if you see a full-range 2-channel system with dual monoblocks in your future, then Magnius.


----------



## Rattle

Asgard 3 is amazing with LCD2 and HD650 IMO, I sent magnius back quickly, i did not like it as a headphone amp much.


----------



## CL14715

Rattle said:


> Asgard 3 is amazing with LCD2 and HD650 IMO, I sent magnius back quickly, i did not like it as a headphone amp much.


Can you expand a bit on why? Too analytical?

I have an Empyrean coming so I want what will sound better between the two


----------



## Rattle

CL14715 said:


> Can you expand a bit on why? Too analytical?
> 
> I have an Empyrean coming so I want what will sound better between the two



The magnius is a chip amp and it sounds like sandpaper, collapsed 2d stage and fatiguing. Going back to asgard 3 was a breath of fresh air. Magnius is well built looks cool has XLR probably better as a pre amp than headphone amp. I didn't like with bifrost 2 or modius balanced or SE.

Asgard 3 just has the character I like, it doesn't sound like a SS amp that's $200 (like the magnius) it punches way above asking price IMO. Read about the design and the discrete output stage in the schiit blog. Don't worry about balanced VS single ended, at the end of the day it's about sound preferences and synergy.


----------



## xkamran

Rattle said:


> The magnius is a chip amp and it sounds like sandpaper, collapsed 2d stage and fatiguing. Going back to asgard 3 was a breath of fresh air. Magnius is well built looks cool has XLR probably better as a pre amp than headphone amp. I didn't like with bifrost 2 or modius balanced or SE.
> 
> Asgard 3 just has the character I like, it doesn't sound like a SS amp that's $200 (like the magnius) it punches way above asking price IMO. Read about the design and the discrete output stage in the schiit blog. Don't worry about balanced VS single ended, at the end of the day it's about sound preferences and synergy.


I totally agree. btw which dacs have you tried with this? I am using asgard 3 with modius. Wondering if it's worth upgrading to either smsl m400 or schiit bifrost 2.


----------



## tincanear

IMO, for something (expensive) like the Empyrean, the Asgard 3 would be the better choice.  longer warranty means longer MTBF (mean time between failures).  

I have compared Asgard 2 (discrete, prev gen unit) vs Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy (chip amp, but diff parts than Magnius) and imaging and soundstage is much better on Asgard 2 vs both Magni units using some planars much less expensive than Empyrean.


----------



## CL14715

tincanear said:


> IMO, for something (expensive) like the Empyrean, the Asgard 3 would be the better choice.  longer warranty means longer MTBF (mean time between failures).
> 
> I have compared Asgard 2 (discrete, prev gen unit) vs Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy (chip amp, but diff parts than Magnius) and imaging and soundstage is much better on Asgard 2 vs both Magni units using some planars much less expensive than Empyrean.


I appreciate your help... I asked to modify my order from a magnius / modius to an asgard 3 / modius.


----------



## Rattle

xkamran said:


> I totally agree. btw which dacs have you tried with this? I am using asgard 3 with modius. Wondering if it's worth upgrading to either smsl m400 or schiit bifrost 2.



Modius and Bifrost2 
Modius pairs well with all 3 of my amps but Bifrost2 is next level. It makes Asgard 3 even better imo especially with HD650.


----------



## xkamran

Rattle said:


> Modius and Bifrost2
> Modius pairs well with all 3 of my amps but Bifrost2 is next level. It makes Asgard 3 even better imo especially with HD650.


do you think the jump in price more than 2* will give that two times next level? or is it marginal? I have got hd 660s which are bit dark


----------



## CL14715

xkamran said:


> do you think the jump in price more than 2* will give that two times next level? or is it marginal? I have got hd 660s which are bit dark


Margins of gain start to diminish greatly after a certain price point. I feel that may be the case here. Gotta pay to play!


----------



## xkamran

CL14715 said:


> Margins of gain start to diminish greatly after a certain price point. I feel that may be the case here. Gotta pay to play!


Well economies of scale goes down the drain when satisfaction cannot be gauged. To me if biofrost is twice as good as modious i can pay 3 times the price.


----------



## tincanear (Aug 28, 2020)

for Sennheiser HD series, there are replacement pads, that depending on the construction / materials, can tune the sound between analytical, dark, warm, etc.

Modius pricing is determined by the parts & production costs.  some users prefer the D/S sound, others prefer the Multibit DACs, which are more expensive because of the higher parts costs including the R2R DAC and DSP chips.

perhaps you can locate another head-fier nearby that has one of the Schiit Multibit DACs (Modi Multibit, Bifrost OG, or Bifrost 2) and do a listening session (taking COVID-19 precautions of course) comparing against Modius.

I think that if you start with the Modius first, you could potentially trade-up during the 15-day trial period, (but would pay shipping both directions.  best to check with Schiit about this)


----------



## tamleo (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello guys,
I want to ask if the Asgard 3 has the "glare/distortion/shoutiness" in the high-mids like the Magni 3? I like almost everything about the Magni 3 except its hash midrange. It makes high notes unbearable and hard to understand sometimes.
Thank you so much


----------



## SMOTOJO

tamleo said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to ask if the Asgard 3 has the "glare/distortion/shoutiness" in the high-mids like the Magni 3? I like almost everything about the Magni 3 except its hash midrange. It makes high notes unbearable and hard to understand sometimes.
> Thank you so much


For me, I think the mids are one of the very strong points of the Asgard 3!!! Extremely smooth, in high gain, through my HE400i's ears!!!


----------



## ozz

Going from the Magni to the Asgard the one noticeable thing that stands out is the added dynamic headroom with rock music with soft  passages to extreme slam it is noticeable.


----------



## Spy Car

ozz said:


> Going from the Magni to the Asgard the one noticeable thing that stands out is the added dynamic headroom with rock music with soft  passages to extreme slam it is noticeable.



And especially noticeable on higher impedance headphones. 

In my brief comparison testing there was a significant difference when playing back through HD650/6xx headphone vs listening on low impedance headphone when comparing the Magni and the Asgard. 

Since my main listening is on 300 ohm cans, the choice was an easy one to make. I'd be more agnostic with 32 ohm headphones.

Bill


----------



## artur9

My AS3/MB just got delivered and is sitting in a box over there.  I suppose I should get up off my lazy ___ and connect it up?


----------



## Sqmeyer

artur9 said:


> My AS3/MB just got delivered and is sitting in a box over there.  I suppose I should get up off my lazy ___ and connect it up?


I don’t know. The box is awfully nice.😂 But in all seriousness I would only go down that rabbit hole if you had some solid time to really get into your music collection.


----------



## artur9

Sqmeyer said:


> I don’t know. The box is awfully nice.😂 But in all seriousness I would only go down that rabbit hole if you had some solid time to really get into your music collection.


I'm burning it in now.  Cold it was harsh/strident and not what my Beyerdynamic DT770 want.  After an hour, better, crazy detailed.


----------



## Brubacca

MultiBit likes to be powered. Gumby takes days even my D/S Rega DAC takes a couple days to take the edge off the treble.  The rega sounds like a$$ before a couple days.


----------



## Mightygrey

tamleo said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to ask if the Asgard 3 has the "glare/distortion/shoutiness" in the high-mids like the Magni 3? I like almost everything about the Magni 3 except its hash midrange. It makes high notes unbearable and hard to understand sometimes.
> Thank you so much


No.


----------



## artur9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Brubacca said:


> MultiBit likes to be powered. Gumby takes days even my D/S Rega DAC takes a couple days to take the edge off the treble.  The rega sounds like a$$ before a couple days.


Yeah, my Gumby took 4 days, IIRC.  Thank goodness this is listenable after 7h.  I expect it to get better than it is now.

At the moment it's  velvety, with a nice silent background.  Dire Straits and David Bowie sound pretty fine right now.  And this is with compressed audio!
Transients nice and fast, too, so please don't interpret velvet as _syrupy._

P.S my idle AS3/MB, just sitting there, measures 100.0F.  Seems a bit warm.


----------



## DCofficehack

And just like that my SMSL AD 18 seems to have died. Y'all know what that means? Time, finally, to pull the trigger on an A3


----------



## DCofficehack

DCofficehack said:


> And just like that my SMSL AD 18 seems to have died. Y'all know what that means? Time, finally, to pull the trigger on an A3



Done. I'm sure it's just me, but I find it psychologically extremely difficult to spend over $100 on something I don't in fact need.


----------



## Chastity

DCofficehack said:


> Done. I'm sure it's just me, but I find it psychologically extremely difficult to spend over $100 on something I don't in fact need.


When you get it, you'll realize you did need it.  Ergo, no stress.


----------



## artur9

DCofficehack said:


> Done. I'm sure it's just me, but I find it psychologically extremely difficult to spend over $100 on something I don't in fact need.


Isn't one of the core tenets of this hobby "unnecessary spending"?  Maybe this is the wrong hobby for you :-D.


----------



## DCofficehack

artur9 said:


> Isn't one of the core tenets of this hobby "unnecessary spending"?  Maybe this is the wrong hobby for you :-D.



Yeah, I know, but sometimes I manage to create a good justification for why I "need" something, and it's harder to do the more expensive an item is. Anyway, I just received the notice that it's shipped, and I ordered the male-to-male RCAs to hook up my powered speakers to it. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials with the song "anticipation"?


----------



## Brubacca

DCofficehack said:


> Done. I'm sure it's just me, but I find it psychologically extremely difficult to spend over $100 on something I don't in fact need.


 
Honestly in this hobby over $100 is almost necessary. People add zero(s) to the end of that without hesitation (not me).  
Based on my experience with Schiit its high value for the dollar spent. Meaning speeding $100 or $200 with them goes a lot further than other manufacturers. 
Personally I'm putting my sheckles away so I can get an Asgard 3 to compare to my Asgard 2.  One gets the TT the other the DAC.


----------



## Salguson

I had same feeling not that long ago. It is interesting how perception of "something I dont need is expensive" can shift. considering you can afford it of course. I have more expensive gear than Asgard but I have no intention to let A3 go. great value amp and harder to get one in EU without vat and customs.


----------



## Neweymatt

DCofficehack said:


> Yeah, I know, but sometimes I manage to create a good justification for why I "need" something, and it's harder to do the more expensive an item is. Anyway, I just received the notice that it's shipped, and I ordered the male-to-male RCAs to hook up my powered speakers to it. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials with the song "anticipation"?




ha ha ha, I ordered mine on Sunday, and it’s been “stuck” in Honolulu for 3 days, driving me nuts!


----------



## DCofficehack (Sep 4, 2020)

Salguson said:


> I had same feeling not that long ago. It is interesting how perception of "something I dont need is expensive" can shift. considering you can afford it of course. I have more expensive gear than Asgard but I have no intention to let A3 go. great value amp and harder to get one in EU without vat and customs.



Right. There was a time when the thought of blowing more than $100 on headphones seemed unthinkable. Now I have multiple cans, each costing well above $200, and I consider them all essential. And there's no way in hell I'll ever go back.


----------



## yolosauce

My asgard 3 arrived today and it's powering my susvara like it has no business to. Definitely the best $200 i've spent in this hobby.


----------



## Brubacca

DCofficehack said:


> Right. There was a time when the thought of blowing more than $100 on headphones seemed unthinkable. Now I have multiple cans, each costing well above $200, and I consider them all essential. And there's no way in hell I'll ever go back.



So people have more than one set of headphones they use at a time?


----------



## Rattle

yolosauce said:


> My asgard 3 arrived today and it's powering my susvara like it has no business to. Definitely the best $200 i've spent in this hobby.


WHAT


----------



## ozz

I feel the Asgard 3 hits way above its price point and so far have been very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Neweymatt

DCofficehack said:


> Yeah, I know, but sometimes I manage to create a good justification for why I "need" something, and it's harder to do the more expensive an item is. Anyway, I just received the notice that it's shipped, and I ordered the male-to-male RCAs to hook up my powered speakers to it. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials with the song "anticipation"?




Thanks, now I’ve got that silly ketchup jingle in my head, try this one ...


----------



## ssmith3046

I've been listening to a used Asgard 2 that I bought for a couple of weeks now and love it.  I'm using it with a Modious that I use as an external DAC with an older Marantz CD5003. 
Since I'm happy with the A2 is there any reason why I need to jump to the Asgard 3?  Would I notice an improvement in the sound quality?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Sep 5, 2020)

DCofficehack said:


> Yeah, I know, but sometimes I manage to create a good justification for why I "need" something, and it's harder to do the more expensive an item is. Anyway, I just received the notice that it's shipped, and I ordered the male-to-male RCAs to hook up my powered speakers to it. Anyone remember those old ketchup commercials with the song "anticipation"?





Have been using my A3 since January of 2020 and really enjoy it.   It  pairs well with low, mid and high impedance headphones. It really sounds good with my Hifiman HE4XX & T50RP MK3 planars as well.  Hope you  enjoy your new A3!

I also have an Asgard 2 and  a new Modius (both of which I like very much).   IMHO the A3 and A2 have a similar sound, however, the A3 has a lot more flexibility in that it easily powers low, mid, and high impedance headphones.   The A2 does best in the 32 ohm to 50 ohm range of headphones, where it really shines with inexpensive planar magnetic headphones like the HE4XX and T50RP MK3.


----------



## Spy Car

Funny, but I purchased an Asgard 3 because I wanted to "avoid having a hobby." LOL. 

I wanted to have an excellent headphone amp that met or exceeded my (high) standards, could drive 300 ohm headphones easily, had a transparent sound profile, and provided great value. Done.

If I've pursuing a "hobby" it's listening to great music, not chasing gear.

That's just me.

Bill


----------



## ozz

Difference in the A2 and A3 would be less heat on the A3 and it would have more power if you need it which I do for the Sennhiser and Beyer.


----------



## ssmith3046

ozz said:


> Difference in the A2 and A3 would be less heat on the A3 and it would have more power if you need it which I do for the Sennhiser and Beyer.


Thanks for your response. The heat isn't an issue, I've been hifi enthusiasts for 50 years and have owned a lot different equipment that got toasty.  My primary headphone of choice are the HD650's so maybe the extra power would be nice but at my listening level the A2 seems sufficient. I guess I'll just keep on keeping on with the A2 for now.  Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Rattle

I use Asgard 3 with LCD 2 70ohm and HD6xx 300ohm. great amp does amazing with both. Bifrost 2 actually made it even more enjoyable. Asgard 3 has the ability to scale with better dacs it seems. I've never heard Asgard 2 but they knocked it out of the park with this amp. It's just so smooth and dynamic at the same time. Has its own character but let's the sound of different Dacs shine through at the same time. Does not sound solid state.


----------



## ozz

There is a You Tube review where he said if he had to pick out his Asgard 3 or his Lyr in a blind A/B he is not sure if he could so that speaks great of the A3.


----------



## DCofficehack

Brubacca said:


> So people have more than one set of headphones they use at a time?



In my case it just sort of happened. I got one pair for home, another for the office, and then my needs changed, so I got another, etc. It's been a long process. But mostly I just use one and keep the others in a drawer. Every once in a while I'll switch, though more for curiosity's sake. When the Asgard comes I'll take out my old DT880/600 ohm to see what the extra power does for it. Perhaps it will change my view of it.


----------



## NigelJ

artur9 said:


> P.S my idle AS3/MB, just sitting there, measures 100.0F. Seems a bit warm.



That's well within limits and less hot than an Asgard 2 would be. Because the amp Has up to 500 mW class A bias it will be drawing current even at idle, indeed when driving loads up to in excess of 500 mW it will produce less heat than at idle, as the energy will be used by the headphone, rather than expended as heat.

(A pure class A amp produces most heat at idle and least heat when putting out its maximum output, a class AB amp or Continuity amp may produce more heat at maximum output than at idle, depending upon its level of bias and efficiency. Many consumer class AB amps operate at a low bias level, hence low idle heat, and spend most of their time in class B (reduced sound quality); class A only being present to allow them to claim class A operation in their advertising.)


----------



## adydula (Sep 22, 2020)

So rather than do a “total” here is the Asgard 3 review or experience, which has been done several times already with this $199 Schitt marvel…this is just about my experience and some of the things that are important to me, my music, tastes and headphones I use day to day.

I use a lot of Schiit stuff here on daily basis. Lyr 3, Jotenheim, used to have a Vahalla 2, OG Lyr, OG Asgard and a Magnius.

One thing that i did notice with the Asgard 3 is that its no longer Class A for the most part, but the first 500 mw is “heavily biased” into Class A and and as Schiit states its like having a 1/2 watt Class A amp with a 3.5 watt Class AB turbo charger…hmm sound like an American Muscle car paradigm!! LOL.

What this means to me is it doesnt run “hot” enough to fry eggs on like the first generation Asgard! I stack it in my Schiit Stack and run it for hours and its just fine…no real heat issues.

The volume knob attached to a nice Blue Velvet Alps is buttery smooth…easy to adjust. One of the first things I do with a new amp is look for hum and hiss at all volume levels with both high and low gains and a wide variety of impedance headphones.

For the most part the amp is very quiet. No audible hiss heard. But one thing I did notice at first was an audible RF noise in high gain at the 3pm to full volume pot position…no other Schiit amps I have exhibited this much of RF pickup or noise!

After a little cable swapping and re-routing the RF noise went totally away. What was it. One of by Blue Jeans interconnects I have had for years was the culprit. Only one of the cable pair was at fault…I will have to take a look at this cable later…it may be its only shield connected on one end and a simple reversal of the direction its connected may fix this RF pickup. So in the end the Asgard 3 here is pretty much dead silent. No internal transformer hum or mechanical transformer lamination noise.

One minor complaint I have is the missing ON/OFF light or led on the front panel that many used to complain about as being too bright…the now usual white led is on inside the unit on the pcb and you can see this thru the ventalation holes on top. But in my stack its not well “visable”…not a big deal sonically at all…just my personal I miss that dang light!! LOL

Like most all of Schiit amps in this smaller form factor, when you lift it up it feels solid and well built. Its a very simple discrete amp with no real frills, the volume knob, the gain select switch and internal I/O or addon adapter switch if you choose to purchase. Mine is the naked Asgard 3…I use the Schiit Bifrost 2 MB dac almost exclusively…its that good IMO.

One thing when I sent back my Magnius and Modius (another story)…I requested Schiit to send me the Asgard 3…and I said color doenst matter…they sent me a silver one! It was like an expectant father not know the sex of a child before birth!! When I opend the box and immediatley said " they sent me a silver one!!" like it really mattered…I wonder what I would have said if it was the “black” version??? Hmmm.

Power wise its stated this will drive most headphones out there…and even Amos from down under even tried his Susvaras on the amp and from his review at head-fi it drove them well!

So for my first listen I used Focal Clears and my Heddphones then onto HD600’s. All were able to be played at very loud levels with the HEDDs being the most difficult load on the amp. With 5 watts etc there is more than enough power to do the job.

With the HEDDs i could actually turn up the volume knob to 100 % on low gain to get them to “come Alive”…this was interesting to me…I dont know if the volume pot is logrithmic or not…on the Magni’s Schiit used log tapers and it helps get you out of the low potential channel “tracking” area of a pot.
I mainly used high gain with the HEDDS at approx 9-10 volume positions. Withe the Clears Low gain and around 9 to 11 oclock positions. The Clears are an easy load more so than the HEDDS. The Senn HD600 needs to be in the high gain position and about 10 oclock.

From the volume pot settings the Jot appears to have more power…ie lower postions on the pot for the same level. This may be due to the Asgard having a log pot? I will ask Schiit this.

So the amp has a lot of power and can drive most headphones, making the amp for $199 and excellent entry level amp that will last a long time…and its a 5 year warranty!! You might say but what about the Magnius…its another good choice if you “need or want” balanced capability…but the Magnius only has a 2 yr warranty…still great but…and the Asgard makes no bones about not having balanced outs…

How does it sound…Side by side the Schiit Jot, plug and unplug. level matched they are very much the same sounding signature to me…I had a hard time telling them apart! Using only SE of of course.

A lot of Jot owners state the Jot is a warmer or softer amp…and I agree there and the Asgard IMO is pretty much similar…its like a gentle high pass filter is being employed…just a little. This pairs very nicely with "bright " headphones…makes things very musical and not fatiguing at all…nothing like the THX sterile sound signature…I dont have any Grados here ATM but this would be a nice amp for them IMO.

The Focal Clears some state has a metallic sounding high end, this amp with the Clears doesnt exhibit this “trait” for me at all…so again maybe a good match for those that experience this?

There isnt much more to say about the Asgard 3 from here…for all its improvements. 3.5X more power than Asgard 2, lower heat due to the Class A and AB design and coupled with the Continuity design to eliminate crossover distortion, an new greatly improved power supply with a 48VA transformer (2x that of Asgard 2) and more AC filtering at a cost that is $50 lower than prior Asgards makes for a brilliant amp for anyone wanting to get into this crazy headphone “thing”…and if your “Really” cheap a B-stock can be had for even less!!!

Alex













Note: On the recent Schiit Show at the Schiitr, I asked about the volume potentiometers taper. Jason indicates its a log taper type 10 which mimics the hearing response closely of a human ear....so this is why you have to turn up the vol knob so much at times. Its not a linear "thing" so dont thing because you have to turn up the pot more so that other amps with linear or audio taper pots that this amp in underpowered. It is not.


----------



## Igniites

Hi guys! 

I recently bought a used Asgard 3 (Brand new in July) and received it this Friday. So far I enjoy it very much and like it better than my Magni. 

But there is one thing bugging me. I've noticed some hissing/humming. The noise starts at around 1'o clock on low gain and 10'o clock on high. Is this normal? 
On my Magni there is no noise with the same cables and in the same outlet.


----------



## adydula

Check your cables and make sure they are grounded and seat well...

I had a similar RF noise on HIGH gain only and it was one of my interconnects.

I would take the cables from the dac to the amp and remove them and reverse the direction they are plugged in as well....

Some interconnects only have the shield soldered on on end...and its possible one of these is acting as an antenna picking up some RF etc...

I also re-routed my AC power....dead silent on both gains full volume with nothing playing...

last resort send Schiit a note..

Alex


----------



## ev666il

Igniites said:


> But there is one thing bugging me. I've noticed some hissing/humming.



Are you using a dedicated DAC or the internal DAC card?

I had hissing/humming with the internal DAC card and solved it with the iFi Defender.


----------



## Igniites

I'm currently using a Soundblasterx G6 as my DAC but I plan to upgrade it to the Modius when it's back in stock.


----------



## Igniites

ev666il said:


> Are you using a dedicated DAC or the internal DAC card?
> 
> I had hissing/humming with the internal DAC card and solved it with the iFi Defender.



I'm currently using a Soundblasterx G6 as my DAC but I plan to upgrade it to the Modius when it's back in stock.


----------



## ozz

Dead quiet with internal MB card some of my friends had audio hum with other gear because they had cable service with a separate ground that was not tied to the house ground causing an impedance differential.


----------



## adydula

Fyi...after a few hours I took out my thermocouple and measured the temperatur on top of the Asgard 3 case over the internal power transformer it was 88 def F.
Then I measured the bottom of the case while it was sitting on top of a powered OFF Jotenheim...it was 89/90 deg F.

Also the tope and bottom if myu Bifrost 2 measured the same...

All well within safe semiconductor tolerances...

Alex


----------



## airwhale

I am really happy with my Asgard 3 and the MultiBit DAC, esp. when streaming Tidal in the *Hi-Fi* mode (as far as I can tell, 44.1/16). However, many albums now exist only in *Master* (MQA) quality. Some albums are available in both encodings. What are your thoughts on this, because I am of the opinion that the Hi-Fi signal is rendered much more pleasantly by the Multibit DAC compared to the _first-level software unfolded MQA stream_ that Tidal provides (or for that matter, a Master-file capped to Hi-Fi output in Tidal settings).

I also have a Dragonfly Red that does support MQA to some level, and for Master-files, I prefer this DAC over the MultiBit. Still, when given a choice, I will opt for the non-Master file and render it through the Multibit whenever possible.

Curious if anyone else have the same experience. Thanks!


----------



## adydula

I dont do anything but bitperfect.....rip cds to lossless and play from a music player Jriver or Foobar...total control of the source into the dac etc...and I prefer MB dacs over DS dacs. So Schiit multibit for me is a perfect solution...Most of the material is still redbook, and Schiit doenst support any of the MQA etc codings....you can read all about this in Jasons Chapters he has published.

Recently I have tried digital streaming via Qobuz which has many albums in 44.1/16 and higher formats, I have listened many times to all these samplig and bit rates and honestly they all sound the same.....YMMV. They dont do MQA as far as I know but have HI-RES images to play. Again they all sound the same to me.

Seeing how this is an Asgard 3 thread, you might want to pose your question on the "many" MQA discussions here at Head-fi..there are tons of them.

Glad your liking the Asgard 3, and its internal MB dac...if u get a chance try a Bifrost 2 with some well recorded material, I doubt MQA will make this any better IMO.

Alex


----------



## airwhale (Sep 8, 2020)

adydula said:


> Glad your liking the Asgard 3, and its internal MB dac...if u get a chance try a Bifrost 2 with some well recorded material, I doubt MQA will make this any better IMO.
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex, will read some more MQA threads on here. That was kinda my point, RedBook audio through the MultiBit sounds way better than MQA to my ears. Using a MQA capable DAC, it is much improved (and absolutely nice enough) but still quite different from RedBook. But also, the MultiBit does not sound good if you push the Master files through it.

As you say, knowing your source material is important. I avoid anything compressed


----------



## Chastity

airwhale said:


> Thanks Alex, will read some more MQA threads on here. That was kinda my point, RedBook audio through the MultiBit sounds way better than MQA to my ears. Using a MQA capable DAC, it is much improved (and absolutely nice enough) but still quite different from RedBook. But also, the MultiBit does not sound good if you push the Master files through it.
> 
> As you say, knowing your source material is important. I avoid anything compressed


I use Amazon Music HD, since they use up to 24/96 Stereo PCM in FLAC format.  No MQA.


----------



## adydula

airwhale said:


> Thanks Alex, will read some more MQA threads on here. That was kinda my point, RedBook audio through the MultiBit sounds way better than MQA to my ears. Using a MQA capable DAC, it is much improved (and absolutely nice enough) but still quite different from RedBook. But also, the MultiBit does not sound good if you push the Master files through it.
> 
> As you say, knowing your source material is important. I avoid anything compressed


agree there!!

I listen to mostly ripped CD....dbpoweramp or use qobuz and listen with the wasapi exclusive mode...and with the B2 its really 'superb" here for me....just awesome.

I just got the Asgard 3, had the original and have a Lyr 3 and Jotenheim...all great amps as well and i rotate thry them every other day just to listen with a different amp. with anyone of them i can easily get lost in the music after a few minutes...there are differences but they are slight IMO...

Enjoy the music and nice meeting you!

Alex


----------



## Neweymatt

airwhale said:


> I am really happy with my Asgard 3 and the MultiBit DAC, esp. when streaming Tidal in the *Hi-Fi* mode (as far as I can tell, 44.1/16). However, many albums now exist only in *Master* (MQA) quality. Some albums are available in both encodings. What are your thoughts on this, because I am of the opinion that the Hi-Fi signal is rendered much more pleasantly by the Multibit DAC compared to the _first-level software unfolded MQA stream_ that Tidal provides (or for that matter, a Master-file capped to Hi-Fi output in Tidal settings).
> 
> I also have a Dragonfly Red that does support MQA to some level, and for Master-files, I prefer this DAC over the MultiBit. Still, when given a choice, I will opt for the non-Master file and render it through the Multibit whenever possible.
> 
> Curious if anyone else have the same experience. Thanks!



So I've just got a new Asgard3 as of yesterday, but not yet a desktop DAC to go with it.  I bought an A&K SR25 a few months ago thinking I'd use it on the go, but 2020 is not about being out and around so much... So I got the Asgard for my stuck-working-at-home life, and the SR25 line out sounds pretty great while I figure out what desktop DAC to get.

Your comment on the Dragonfly Red got me to thinking, would I bother having a go with the FiiO i1 Lightning adapter I got a while ago to use with my iPhone as a modest SQ improvement and for the inline mic? That'll be sh** right?

But no, I'm REALLY quite surprised how good this actually sounds with the Asgard, thanks for the tip!
I reckon most of what I am hearing is due to the Asgard & CA Cascade headphones, but still the iPhone and i1 are not letting me down at all.


----------



## airwhale

Neweymatt said:


> I reckon most of what I am hearing is due to the Asgard & CA Cascade headphones, but still the iPhone and i1 are not letting me down at all.



Probably so - I find that I hear more differences between amps than between DACs myself.


----------



## DCofficehack

Well, I just got my A3/4490 dac. And it's really terrific. Head and shoulders above my SMSL A18 or my Fiio BTR5. It's hard to describe the difference, but mainly I guess I can say the sound is more full, more revealing, more impactful. i like it a lot.

PS. I'm listening with my HD650s. I"ll have to try my other cans eventually. I'm looking forward to digging out my DT880/600...I have a hunch I'm in for a real treat now that I've got the juice for them.


----------



## DCofficehack

DCofficehack said:


> Well, I just got my A3/4490 dac. And it's really terrific. Head and shoulders above my SMSL A18 or my Fiio BTR5. It's hard to describe the difference, but mainly I guess I can say the sound is more full, more revealing, more impactful. i like it a lot.
> 
> PS. I'm listening with my HD650s. I"ll have to try my other cans eventually. I'm looking forward to digging out my DT880/600...I have a hunch I'm in for a real treat now that I've got the juice for them.



What I can't tell is if the sound  out of my Vanatoo powered speakers is different. I've gone from connecting them to my phone/computer via USB to connecting them to the A3 using the AUX in port on the speakers on one and the RCA outs on the A3. The main advantage is the use of the volume knob. Before there was no easy way to control the volume. I REALLY like that. Oh, and plus I don't have to switch the audio settings on the mac since everything's going through the A3. On the other hand, Vanatoos actually convert the analog signal back to digital and then play, so there's another layer of data manipulation, I guess, and who the heck knows if anything is getting lost in translation. Maybe I can set it up for some A-B comparisons.


----------



## Chastity

DCofficehack said:


> On the other hand, Vanatoos actually convert the analog signal back to digital and then play


Why, Audio, why?!  So the audio is only as good as the speakers' ADC.

This is fail.


----------



## DCofficehack (Sep 14, 2020)

I forgot to add: in addition to the knob, the feel of plugging and unplugging headphones is oddly satisfying. Same with the power switch.


----------



## tafens

DCofficehack said:


> I forgot to add: in addition to the know, the feel of plugging and unplugging headphones is oddly satisfying. Same with the power switch.



Like this?


----------



## zazex

adydula said:


> So rather than do a “total” here is the Asgard 3 review or experience, which has been done several times already with this $199 Schitt marvel…this is just about my experience and some of the things that are important to me, my music, tastes and headphones I use day to day.
> 
> I use a lot of Schiit stuff here on daily basis. Lyr 3, Jotenheim, used to have a Vahalla 2, OG Lyr, OG Asgard and a Magnius.
> 
> ...




Well, thanks for a reasonably concise, content-rich review!
(and pics, even...)

After the first gen Asgard, I went for a Gustard 10 which to my ears
was noticeably better.  Couple of years later it self-destructed (like
the tape machine at the beginning of the old Mission Impossible).

I had some other usable amps, but I went with the (then) new
Asgard 2.  I liked it, but it didn't reach the sonic bliss levels
of the Gustard.  
But wait! The new Gustard (20) was out! $1000! Oh well.

Meantime, I'd gravitated to listening to my DAP, and hardly
used the Asgard 2.

For the past few months, I've been reading endless praises
of the Asgard 3.  And last night, I went for it.  

So, soon enough, to use one of my favorite expressions,
"I'll see what I think".


----------



## tincanear

zazex said:


> ...
> For the past few months, I've been reading endless praises
> of the Asgard 3. And last night, I went for it.
> 
> ...



I just ordered one too, but notice that the Asgard 3 web page shows "backordered, ships Oct 7".  Hope yours has already shipped / will be sent soon.


----------



## adydula (Sep 15, 2020)

Supply and demand and who knows what the supply chain interupts might be.....Schiit is having a Facebook Meeting tomorrow and this might be discussed!!

Alex


----------



## Sqmeyer

I would imagine that everything is moving more slowly for them.  They are now sanitizing everything and working in distanced conditions which probably just makes the entire team at least 25% less productive (seeing this in all manufacturing in California BTW, even windows and doors are running behind).  Not to mention, who knows how their staff has been impacted by the bevy of wildfires over the last month.  Crazy times.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Been using the Asgard 2 for many years. Is it worth upgrading to Asgard 3? What are the major differences?


----------



## tincanear (Sep 20, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Been using the Asgard 2 for many years. Is it worth upgrading to Asgard 3? What are the major differences?


Asgard 3 is now modular, and adds a connector for one internal card (such as d/s dac, multibit dac, or MM phono preamp module).  Note that the DAC cards only have a single USB input, no S/PDIF coax, no S/PDIF optical.  (RCA inputs and pre outs remain the same)

Max power is increased, uses Continuity(tm) circuit for max power ~ 3.5W into 32 ohms, runs Class A up to about 500mW into 32 ohms.

comes in choice of silver or black enclosure.

price (currently) is also $50 cheaper at $199!

but, also backordered right now for about 30 days due to parts shortages.

sound wise vs A2, unknown at this point, as I have an Asgard 2, and I am in the backorder queue for Asgard 3.  will post to this thread with future review ~ mid Oct.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Any thoughts on why I might be hearing a pretty loud noise floor through my Asgard 3 on high gain with LCD2C? Might be something in windows causing interferrence. However I have audio drivers off in my BIOS which just sends audio to my DAC.


----------



## tincanear

ColdsnapBry said:


> Any thoughts on why I might be hearing a pretty loud noise floor through my Asgard 3 on high gain with LCD2C? Might be something in windows causing interferrence. However I have audio drivers off in my BIOS which just sends audio to my DAC.



might be a ground loop problem.  can be fixed using a AC (mains) power ground loop isolator either on the Asgard 3 or the source computer.


----------



## cgb3

tincanear said:


> Asgard 3 is now modular, and adds a connector for one internal card (such as d/s dac, multibit dac, or MM phono preamp module).  Note that the DAC cards only have a single USB input, no S/PDIF coax, no S/PDIF optical.  (RCA inputs and pre outs remain the same)
> 
> Max power is increased, uses Continuity(tm) circuit for max power ~ 3.5W into 32 ohms, runs Class A up to about 500mW into 32 ohms.
> 
> ...


Not to point out the obvious, but why did you post this?


----------



## Currawong

Something I noticed people asking here and elsewhere, was whether to consider a Valhalla 2 over the Asgard 3, so I made a video that hopefully helps with answering that.


----------



## Chastity

Currawong said:


> Something I noticed people asking here and elsewhere, was whether to consider a Valhalla 2 over the Asgard 3, so I made a video that hopefully helps with answering that.



You forgot the Asgard 3 + a 3rd party tube buffer preamp (in my case the FX Audio TUBE-01 w/ GE JAN 5654W tubes)  $199 + $48 with upgraded tubes


----------



## Currawong

Chastity said:


> You forgot the Asgard 3 + a 3rd party tube buffer preamp (in my case the FX Audio TUBE-01 w/ GE JAN 5654W tubes)  $199 + $48 with upgraded tubes



I'd just buy a Lyr 3.


----------



## Chastity

Currawong said:


> I'd just buy a Lyr 3.


While I understand that perspective, but the Asgard 3 + preamp is half the cost of the Lyr 3 and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> Asgard 3 is now modular, and adds a connector for one internal card (such as d/s dac, multibit dac, or MM phono preamp module).  Note that the DAC cards only have a single USB input, no S/PDIF coax, no S/PDIF optical.  (RCA inputs and pre outs remain the same)
> 
> Max power is increased, uses Continuity(tm) circuit for max power ~ 3.5W into 32 ohms, runs Class A up to about 500mW into 32 ohms.
> 
> ...


Thank you I am looking forward to your review. 

Will Asgard be powerful enough for the Susvara?


----------



## tincanear

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Thank you I am looking forward to your review.
> 
> Will Asgard be powerful enough for the Susvara?


by some calculations, I think Asgard 3 should be capable of about 2.1W or so max power into 60 ohms (maybe more)

83dB/mW 60 ohms is the spec I could find for Susvara.

so 1 Watt would give 113dB, 2 watts 116dB, which should be plenty loud (enough to cause hearing damage),


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> by some calculations, I think Asgard 3 should be capable of about 2.1W or so max power into 60 ohms (maybe more)
> 
> 83dB/mW 60 ohms is the spec I could find for Susvara.
> 
> so 1 Watt would give 113dB, 2 watts 116dB, which should be plenty loud (enough to cause hearing damage),


Got it thanks for the calculations ^^
I found the Asgard 2 too not have enough power. Full knob on some songs and still not enough.


----------



## tincanear

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Got it thanks for the calculations ^^
> I found the Asgard 2 too not have enough power. Full knob on some songs and still not enough.



Asgard 2 should still get fairly loud.  are you using the 'high' gain setting (rear panel switch near the RCA jacks on A2) ?


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> Asgard 2 should still get fairly loud.  are you using the 'high' gain setting (rear panel switch near the RCA jacks on A2) ?


Yep. The Susvara are just crazy most difficult to drive hp that demand the power of the sun or nuclear reactor. They are so far the only hp that Asgard could not push.


----------



## ozz

The Asgard 3 has more than double the power of the Asgard 2 so I would think they should drive them just fine.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

ozz said:


> The Asgard 3 has more than double the power of the Asgard 2 so I would think they should drive them just fine.


Nice 👍


----------



## tincanear (Oct 3, 2020)

there's also Jotunheim, for double the cost of Asgard 3, that provides a bit more power (3W vs 2.5W into 50 ohms) ~ 0.8dB, but Jotunheim will require a balanced (4-pin XLR) cable for the Susvara and a balanced (XLR) source as well.

Note that using 3-wire TRS headphone cable with XLR adapter may damage the balanced amplifier.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> there's also Jotunheim, for double the cost of Asgard 3, that provides a bit more power (3W vs 2.5W into 50 ohms) ~ 0.8dB, but Jotunheim will require a balanced (4-pin XLR) cable for the Susvara and a balanced (XLR) source as well.
> 
> Note that using 3-wire TRS headphone cable with XLR adapter may damage the balanced amplifier.


Luckily the Susvara comes with stock cable 4 pin xlr.
I haven’t heard that all balance 2.5mm, 4.4mm and xlr all are all the sample so I can put 4.4mm to xlr 4 pin adapter and that should be fine right?


----------



## GearMe (Oct 3, 2020)

tincanear said:


> there's also Jotunheim, for double the cost of Asgard 3, that provides a bit more power (3W vs 2.5W into 50 ohms) ~ 0.8dB, but Jotunheim will require a balanced (4-pin XLR) cable for the Susvara and a balanced (XLR) source as well.
> 
> Note that using 3-wire TRS headphone cable with XLR adapter may damage the balanced amplifier.



Would guess the Jotunheim is a great product.

That said, if someone gave me $399 to spend on Schiit amps, I'd buy an Asgard 3 and a Magnius and put them in two different rooms...wait, I actually did that!  

Allows me more flexibility in listening locations and provides me with balanced connection/power in one location and a very high value, single-ended solution in another location.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

GearMe said:


> Would guess the Jotunheim is a great product.
> 
> That said, if someone gave me $399 to spend on Schiit amps, I'd buy an Asgard 3 and a Magnius and put them in two different rooms...wait, I actually did that!
> 
> Allows me more flexibility in listening locations and provides me with balanced connection/power in one location and a very high value, single-ended solution in another location.


What’s the main differences between the Asgard 3 and Magnius?


----------



## tafens

Green Golden Retriver said:


> What’s the main differences between the Asgard 3 and Magnius?



Magnius can output balanced as well as single ended, and is op-amp based. Asgard3 is single ended only, and fully discrete (sporting the class A-“ish” Continuity topology).


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tafens said:


> Magnius can output balanced as well as single ended, and is op-amp based. Asgard3 is single ended only, and fully discrete (sporting the class A-“ish” Continuity topology).


So magnius is more powerful doesn’t run as hot and more flexible right?


----------



## tafens

Green Golden Retriver said:


> So magnius is more powerful doesn’t run as hot and more flexible right?



Magnius can output 5W@32ohms (balanced) and 2W@32ohms (single-ended), while Asgard can output 3.5W@32ohms. So it would depend on your use-case; Magnius is more powerful in balanced, but Asgard can output more power than Magnius in single-ended.

If one needs even MOAR POWAH then the Lyr3 tube hybrid can push 6W@32ohms (albeit it, as Asgard, is single-ended only).

As for hotness (as in actual temperature that is), I would think the hottest would certainly be Lyr3, followed by Asgard and as the coolest Magnius.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tafens said:


> Magnius can output 5W@32ohms (balanced) and 2W@32ohms (single-ended), while Asgard can output 3.5W@32ohms. So it would depend on your use-case; Magnius is more powerful in balanced, but Asgard can output more power than Magnius in single-ended.
> 
> If one needs even MOAR POWAH then the Lyr3 tube hybrid can push 6W@32ohms (albeit it, as Asgard, is single-ended only).
> 
> As for hotness (as in actual temperature that is), I would think the hottest would certainly be Lyr3, followed by Asgard and as the coolest Magnius.


Got it thanksss


----------



## tincanear (Oct 3, 2020)

For the Susvara, which is a 60 ohm (mid-range) impedance, the max power spec into 50 ohms is the figure to compare between Asgard 3, Jotunheim, and Magnius, ranging from 2.5 to 3.2W, which is only about 1dB difference.

@Green Golden Retriver
   If the Susvara cable has a 4.4mm pentaconn on it, then a quality penataconn to 4-pin XLR adapter should work just fine.  does Hifiman have a recommended adapter?
   Are you feeding your existing amp from the analog outputs of a computer or laptop?  The source needs to provide about 2Vrms otherwise max power and volume won't be reached by any of the above amplifiers, and in fact the A2 may also be limited if the source voltage is too low.


----------



## Rattle

I would definitely listen to magnius and Asgard 3 if you can. I sent magnius back.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 3, 2020)

@Green Golden Retriver
for the case of the A2 in high gain, the source will still need to provide about 1.3vrms for 1W out into 60 ohms.
What source are you using?  some vintage (old-school) products used the European standard of ~700mV line outputs, so those devices will not allow full volume without an additional gain stage with Susvara.

(added)
Schiit seems to be designing their amplifiers (both headphone & speaker) to provide max power with about a 2 Vrms input.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> @Green Golden Retriver
> for the case of the A2 in high gain, the source will still need to provide about 1.3vrms for 1W out into 60 ohms.
> What source are you using?  some vintage (old-school) products used the European standard of ~700mV line outputs, so those devices will not allow full volume without an additional gain stage with Susvara.
> 
> ...


I pair it with the modi connected to my pc.

thanks for your explanation


----------



## tincanear

modi should allow connected Schiit headphone amplifiers to reach max power.  you might want to make sure that all (mixer has both source and master level) digital volume controls on the pc side are maxxed out.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

I don't know if the HD600 and Asgard 3 with AK Dac has mad synergy, but I feel like this combo giving me the feels way more than my 6XX.


----------



## dfarina (Oct 6, 2020)

After reading through this thread I decided to order the A3 to pair up with my LCD-2.2 (pre-fazor).These older LCD's are harder to drive than the current fazored versions,but I just like the organic lush sound they make.Hoping the A3 has the power and synergy to make em sound dynamic with nice punchy bass.


----------



## Neweymatt

dfarina said:


> After reading through this thread I decided to order the A3 to pair up with my LCD-2.2 (pre-fazor).These older LCD's are harder to drive than the current fazored versions,but I just like the organic lush sound they make.Hoping the A3 has the power and synergy to make em sound dynamic with nice punchy bass.


I've just got an Asgard3 about a month ago, and demo'ed a few open back HP's last week with it including the Audeze's. 

I was most impressed with the LCD-2C vs the LCD-2 or LCD-X, and the A3 had plenty on tap to drive them all very nicely, as well as some Senn's and Beyer's. 

So yeah, I think you'll be pretty happy with the Asgard, it's great amp.


----------



## Rattle

Asgard 3 is great because it sounds great with LCD2 and HD650. Very versatile while still performing amazing.


----------



## ozz

What I have found with playing with HiFi equipment in over 50years most problems are created with trying to drive something to loud with not enough power and amps with a noisy floor something the Asgard3 does not suffer from very quite noise floor and more than enough power to cause hearing damage.


----------



## johnnyEars

ozz said:


> What I have found with playing with HiFi equipment in over 50years most problems are created with trying to drive something to loud with not enough power and amps with a noisy floor something the Asgard3 does not suffer from very quite noise floor and more than enough power to cause hearing damage.


I’d almost argue it is too powerful for my HD6xx. I think it sounds better in high-gain at around 12 o’clock on the volume pot... but that’s way way to loud for me with those headphones. So I insert a Sys between my source and amp and keep it at around 9. I know I’m a weirdo who is breaking every HiFi rule by doing that - but it makes me happy.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 8, 2020)

It looks like Schiit has resumed shipping Asgard 3 units.  My silver unit was backordered since mid Sept, and shipped today.  Will post after it arrives and I have had some time with it vs Asgard 2.


----------



## SMOTOJO

Rattle said:


> Asgard 3 is great because it sounds great with LCD2 and HD650. Very versatile while still performing amazing.





johnnyEars said:


> I’d almost argue it is too powerful for my HD6xx. I think it sounds better in high-gain at around 12 o’clock on the volume pot... but that’s way way to loud for me with those headphones. So I insert a Sys between my source and amp and keep it at around 9. I know I’m a weirdo who is breaking every HiFi rule by doing that - but it makes me happy.


I use mine only in hi-gain, between 11:00 and 1:00 depending on the disc, through HiFiMAN HE400i's and it sounds great to my ears. I find lo-gain totally useless in my setup. To each their own-as they say???


----------



## Selbi

Question, is the Asgard 3 overkill if I only plan to use it for the Fidelio X2 and pre-amping JBL LSR 305 powered speakers? As in, legit overkill to the point where I wouldn't hear any sound improvements over, say, my current Fulla 2.


----------



## Sqmeyer

I saw a pretty substantial jump in sound quality going from a Vali 2 to the A3 using Focal Elears. They seem to be about as easy to drive as the fidelios.


----------



## ozz

I would think dynamics and bass extension would be the first things you notice or at least that was my experience.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 8, 2020)

Selbi said:


> Question, is the Asgard 3 overkill if I only plan to use it for the Fidelio X2 and pre-amping JBL LSR 305 powered speakers? As in, legit overkill to the point where I wouldn't hear any sound improvements over, say, my current Fulla 2.



Volume adjustment and channel tracking would be better on Asgard 3 vs Fulla 2 (Alps RK27 Blue Beauty 27mm pot vs 9mm, respectively).  When the Fidelio X2 eventually fails, or you want to try something else, the Asgard 3 will be able to drive it (except for electrostatics).

I have compared Asgard 2 against both Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy, and find that I prefer the Asgard 2.  Asgard 3 pending.

If you have a setup such as a CD or DVD player with both toslink (optical) and coaxial digital outputs, and can hear the difference between the two interfaces (using same source and DAC) then most likely you would also be able to tell the difference between a discrete amp like Asgard vs an IC-based one like Fulla 2.


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> Volume adjustment and channel tracking would be better on Asgard 3 vs Fulla 2 (Alps RK27 Blue Beauty 27mm pot vs 9mm, respectively).  When the Fidelio X2 eventually fails, or you want to try something else, the Asgard 3 will be able to drive it (except for electrostatics).
> 
> I have compared Asgard 2 against both Magni 3+ and Magni Heresy, and find that I prefer the Asgard 2.  Asgard 3 pending.


I had a Magni 3+ and really liked it but prefer my Asgard 2.  I just don't see any reason to give up the Asgard 2.  My HD650's pair up well with it.


----------



## tincanear

ssmith3046 said:


> I had a Magni 3+ and really liked it but prefer my Asgard 2.  I just don't see any reason to give up the Asgard 2.  My HD650's pair up well with it.



+1 on Asgard vs Magni 3 series if one is OK with the price difference, IMHO.

OP has a Fulla 2 now, was asking about potential upgrade to Asgard 3, but is in Europe???, so shipping back and forth under 15 day trial might be a bit expensive.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Beside more power and better upgrade capability of the of the Asgard 3 compared to Asgard 2. Off of the SE output does Asgard 3 sound better than the Asgard 2 at equal volume and same source + songs?


----------



## tincanear

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Beside more power and better upgrade capability of the of the Asgard 3 compared to Asgard 2. Off of the SE output does Asgard 3 sound better than the Asgard 2 at equal volume and same source + songs?


don't know yet, my Asgard 3 was ordered and in transit currently.  i will post here after I have had a few days with it, unless the difference between it and Asgard 2 is night and day.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

tincanear said:


> don't know yet, my Asgard 3 was ordered and in transit currently.  i will post here after I have had a few days with it, unless the difference between it and Asgard 2 is night and day.


Ok thanks will wait for your post


----------



## Selbi

tincanear said:


> OP has a Fulla 2 now, was asking about potential upgrade to Asgard 3, but is in Europe???, so shipping back and forth under 15 day trial might be a bit expensive.


True in itself, but some offers pop up on eBay from time to time. It's basically the only way to way to get Schiit gear at reasonable prices over here. I saw the Asgard 3 with 4490 module for 300€ some time ago.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Ok thanks will wait for your post


Same here. If I remember correctly @tincanear and I were deciding between the Asgard 3 and Magnius about the same time. We both decided on the Asgard 3 and ordered about the same time (wasn't coordinated, just pure chance).


----------



## SMOTOJO (Oct 10, 2020)

tincanear said:


> don't know yet, my Asgard 3 was ordered and in transit currently.  i will post here after I have had a few days with it, unless the difference between it and Asgard 2 is night and day.





tincanear said:


> don't know yet, my Asgard 3 was ordered and in transit currently.  i will post here after I have had a few days with it, unless the difference between it and Asgard 2 is night and day.


I will also be waiting for you post as others are. As you seem pretty educated on the "audio subject", will be curious of your thoughts about the sound, soundstage, tone, etc, and especially your thoughts on the high/lo gain setting, as you asked me about earlier in this post. Don't let us down now,lol!!!


----------



## tincanear (Oct 11, 2020)

I looked into Asgard 3 because, to my ears, the Asgard 2 / Bifrost OG MB stack's sound always had a haze to it (and A3 is much cheaper than Bifrost 2 in terms of changing something out).

Comparing the AC power draw at idle (using Kill-a-watt P3 meter) A3 draws less power 12.1W / 15.6VA vs A2 at 22.8W / 28.8VA.

Hardware Chain: Old Sony DVD player, coaxial S/PDIF (generic RCA RG-59 coax cable) to Bifrost OG Multibit DAC, planar headphones ~16 ohms ~92 dB/mW efficiency.

A3 has less veiling of the mids compared to A2 (Dvorak's 9th Symphony).  Instrument types (strings vs brass vs woodwinds, etc) are more clearly defined with A3, and position of the players (left vs right) is much better defined-- with A2 the soundstage was small and a bit flat sounding.  A3 Highs are very fast but so far seem natural, and there is a warmth to the upper bass / lower mids that wasn't as noticeable with A2.

Using hi-gain setting for initial testing. So far, the A3 sounds very good.  Unbelievable at the $199 price point.

Will update in a week or two after more auditioning with other types of music (vocals, jazz at the pawnshop, etc.)


----------



## ozz

Its not hard to imagine the A3 sounding better with certain music you still have class A amp up to 500mw the depending on the ohms up to 3 watts so plenty of headroom without distorting.


----------



## ssmith3046

This question might have been asked and answered but here it goes.  I'm thinking about retiring my Asgard 2 and buying an Asgard 3.
I've owned the Modi multibit before and liked it and I like the Modius thst I'm currently using.  If I buy the Asgard 3 with the multibit card can I still use my Modius by plugging in the Modius coax cable?  Will it override the multibit card?  I appreciate your help!


----------



## Clemmaster

ssmith3046 said:


> This question might have been asked and answered but here it goes.  I'm thinking about retiring my Asgard 2 and buying an Asgard 3.
> I've owned the Modi multibit before and liked it and I like the Modius thst I'm currently using.  If I buy the Asgard 3 with the multibit card can I still use my Modius by plugging in the Modius coax cable?  Will it override the multibit card?  I appreciate your help!


If you select the analog input on the Asgard 3, it will be fed by anything connected to it (the Modius, in your case).


----------



## tincanear (Oct 12, 2020)

ssmith3046 said:


> This question might have been asked and answered but here it goes.  I'm thinking about retiring my Asgard 2 and buying an Asgard 3.
> I've owned the Modi multibit before and liked it and I like the Modius thst I'm currently using.  If I buy the Asgard 3 with the multibit card can I still use my Modius by plugging in the Modius coax cable?  Will it override the multibit card?  I appreciate your help!



Yes, Modius can connect via 2x RCA analog cables to Asgard 3's analog input.

Also, both DAC cards, the 4490 and the Multibit (that fit inside Asgard 3)  only have a single input, USB.  So if your source connects to the DAC via optical (toslink) or coaxial s/pdif (digital RCA) then you will still need to use an external DAC, like Modius.

q: How many digital sources do you have?

as @Clemmaster said, a front panel switch on A3 selects between the internal card and the analog RCA inputs on the back.


----------



## ssmith3046

Clemmaster said:


> If you select the analog input on the Asgard 3, it will be fed by anything connected to it (the Modius, in your case).


Ok, that makes sense. I use the Modius as an external DAC on my older CD player. So for  Modius just connect RCA plugs to Asgard 3 from the Modius.  For multibit card use in A3 go coax from the CD deck to the A3.


----------



## ssmith3046

Thanks all for clarifying this.


----------



## ssmith3046

From the reviews for the A3 that I have read the general consensus seems to be that the A3 is a definitely an upgrade over the A2.
So I guess it's good bye A2, hello A3.


----------



## jnak00

ssmith3046 said:


> For multibit card use in A3 go coax from the CD deck to the A3.



No, the multibit card only accepts USB. You can only connect a computer, phone, tablet, etc to the multibit card.


----------



## ssmith3046

jnak00 said:


> No, the multibit card only accepts USB. You can only connect a computer, phone, tablet, etc to the multibit card.


OK,  geez, thick headed this morning!  Thanks again.


----------



## tincanear

@ssmith3046   you might consider buying the A3 as just an amp first and using it with your Modius.

Since you are using a CD player as source (CD 'digital out' with single coax RG-59 RCA cable to DAC input) and the Multibit Card can only accept USB like @jnak00 says, the Multibit Card won't work in this setup.  You would need Modi Multibit or Bifrost 2 or buy a used Bifrost OG Multibit.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Oct 12, 2020)

tincanear said:


> @ssmith3046   you might consider buying the A3 as just an amp first and using it with your Modius.
> 
> Since you are using a CD player as source (CD 'digital out' with single coax RG-59 RCA cable to DAC input) and the Multibit Card can only accept USB like @jnak00 says, the Multibit Card won't work in this setup.  You would need Modi Multibit or Bifrost 2 or buy a used Bifrost OG Multibit.


Yes, I do believe the A3 amp is the best way to go for my setup. I love the Modius but I did love the Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit that used own too. Comparing the Modius delta sigma and multibit DACs is apples to oranges. Instead of buying another Modi multibit I'll just wait and buy a Bifrost 2 next month and pair it up with the Asgard 3 that I'm going to order next week.
The Asgard 2 is terrific headphone amp that I've thoroughly enjoyed.
Another thought is holding off on the A3 and trying the Bifrost 2 with my A2. That'd be $200 towards the Bifrost 2. Decisions,  decisions!


----------



## tincanear (Oct 12, 2020)

If I were in your shoes, I would try an A3 first-- much cheaper than Bifrost 2, and just came back in stock (for now).  Jason has also said that A3 pricing is likely to increase (almost a certainty with supply chain issues related to COVID-19).

On initial listening, I heard a big difference between Asgard 2 and 3, with A3 providing much much better soundstage, imaging, definition, in addition to added warmth in upper bass / lower midrange.   Saved me $$ from wanting to replace my bifrost OG with Bifrost 2 (for now).

YMMV depending on your headphones, listening volume, and your ears.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Oct 12, 2020)

tincanear said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would try an A3 first-- much cheaper than Bifrost 2, and just came back in stock (for now).  Jason has also said that A3 pricing is likely to increase (almost a certainty with supply chain issues related to COVID-19).  On initial listening, I found a big difference between Asgard 2 and 3, with A3 providing much better soundstage, imaging, definition, in addition to added warmth in upper bass / lower midrange.
> 
> YMMV depending on your headphones, listening volume, and your ears.


I appreciate that suggestion. My main headphone is a pair of Sennheisr HD650's.  I think that I'll follow your advice then and go with Asgard 3, especially if a price increases might be on the horizon.  I've owned a Modi 3,  Bifrost 4490, Modi multibit,  and Bifrost multibit and after using the Modius for several months I find that it has become a favorite. So the pairing of the A3 with the Modius seems like the thing to do for now.  Thank you for your input,  I really do appreciate it


----------



## CarlosAudio51

ssmith3046 said:


> I appreciate that suggestion. My main headphone is a pair of Sennheisr HD650's.  I think that I'll follow your advice then and go with Asgard 3, especially if a price increases might be on the horizon.  I've owned a Modi 3,  Bifrost 4490, Modi multibit,  and Bifrost multibit and after using the Modius for several months I find that it has become a favorite. So the pairing of the A3 with the Modius seems like the thing to do for now.  Thank you for your input,  I really do appreciate it


If you like your 650s, the Asgard 3 will complement it beautifully. I have the 6XX and I thought the Asgard 3, with its slightly warm tuning, gave the 6XX more bass without intruding into the mid-range. If anything, the mids are slightly pushed back. Not enough to fundamentally change the 6XX's midrange focus but just enough to not sound as "shouty" as before on certain tracks. The treble is improved a bit. More detailed without making the 6XX bright.

All the above is compared to my Vali 2 (my only other desktop headphone amp), so take this with a grain of salt. If you're coming from a solid state amp to Asgard 3, my impressions above will not be accurate.


----------



## artur9

Can someone remind me which version of Schiit's USB the multibit card uses?  Gen5? Unison?  Neither?


----------



## SnowRang3r

artur9 said:


> Can someone remind me which version of Schiit's USB the multibit card uses?  Gen5? Unison?  Neither?


Neither, unfortunately. I believe Jason said unison can fit they just haven't got there yet. Use the cards if you need one sleek unit but IMHO Asgard 3 stacks nicely with Modius or Bifrost 2


----------



## tincanear

artur9 said:


> Can someone remind me which version of Schiit's USB the multibit card uses?  Gen5? Unison?  Neither?


Gen 3 or something like that, but does not have the electromagnetic isolation.  For that, you need Bifrost (both OG & BF2) / Gungnir / Yggdrasil DACs with Gen 5 or Unison.


----------



## artur9

SnowRang3r said:


> Neither, unfortunately. I believe Jason said unison can fit they just haven't got there yet. Use the cards if you need one sleek unit but IMHO Asgard 3 stacks nicely with Modius or Bifrost 2





tincanear said:


> Gen 3 or something like that, but does not have the electromagnetic isolation.  For that, you need Bifrost (both OG & BF2) / Gungnir / Yggdrasil DACs with Gen 5 or Unison.


Thanks.  I mean, it sounds great even with what it has, I was just curious.  The alternatives don't fit into the space I have.

Some day I'll have a bake-off between my Bifrost Uber and the A3/MB....


----------



## SMOTOJO (Oct 13, 2020)

Just to add about the A3's sound/tone etc. After adding to my system-Schiit Asgard3, HiFiMAN HE400i w/Brainwavz lambskin pads and AudioQuest Nightbiird One Cable, Marantz UD8004 universal player w/Van Den Hul D-102 for connect to Asgard3, all plugged into a Furman PL8 power conditioner. The bass shy, bright sounding 400i's became much more listenable. They gained a tight punchy bass with more authority, a warmer more pronounced midrange, the highs calmed down considerably, soundstage became much deeper and wider, imaging became more pronounced-like a complete over haul-if you will. Turned a decent $250 headphone very listenable. Prior to Asgard3 was using a $70 HiFiMAN EF-3 tube amp in system. All this-to my ear-of course???


----------



## Chastity

SMOTOJO said:


> Just to add about the A3's sound/tone etc. After adding to my system-Schiit Asgard3, HiFiMAN HE400i w/Brainwavz lambskin pads and AudioQuest Nightbiird One Cable, Marantz UD8004 universal player w/Van Den Hul D-102 for connect to Asgard3, all plugged into a Furman PL8 power conditioner. The bass shy, bright sounding 400i's became much more listenable. They gained a tight punchy bass with more authority, a warmer more pronounced midrange, the highs calmed down considerably, soundstage became much deeper and wider, imaging became more pronounced-like a complete over haul-if you will. Turned a decent $250 headphone very listenable. Prior to Asgard3 was using a $70 HiFiMAN EF-3 tube amp in system. All this-to my ear-of course???


Sounds like the Asgard 3's ability to match impedance to your cans is doing it's job, and you're not losing to a mismatch.


----------



## SMOTOJO

Chastity said:


> Sounds like the Asgard 3's ability to match impedance to your cans is doing it's job, and you're not losing to a mismatch.


Most definitely, like a match made in heaven-to me and my ear anyway. The best $200 I've spent in the audio racket thus far!!!


----------



## Magic77

I have the Asgard 3 and enjoy it very much. It’s a discrete design. But, when I look at the circuit board it looks like their are a few Opamps on there. Does anyone know what these other chips are that look like Opamps? Just curious.


----------



## Clemmaster

DC servo chips?


----------



## Magic77

Clemmaster said:


> DC servo chips?


Yeah, I know Schiit always mentions DC Servo chips in their amps.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Matched transistors for the Continuity output stage?


----------



## Magic77

CarlosAudio51 said:


> Matched transistors for the Continuity output stage?


Yeah, could be. But the chips all have eight legs like Opamps, transistors only have three legs. Not really sure though, I could be wrong.


----------



## rids57

matched transistor packs


----------



## Magic77




----------



## Magic77

rids57 said:


> matched transistor packs


OK


----------



## Magic77 (Oct 15, 2020)

These could explain it https://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/npn-transistor-arrays/15434
I didn’t know these existed. I feel better now. I like learning about this stuff.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 15, 2020)

the three flatter 8-lead devices (near the 12 light blue surface-mount resistors) are likely matched transistor arrays (2 or 3 per device) for the output devices and a driver / VAS stage.  towards the capacitors (the tall cylinders) there are two SO-8 devices that I would guess are part of the DC servo.  obviously, Jason would not provide a schematic as the continuity(tm) circuit design is proprietary to Schiit.

(added)
having multiple transistors in the same physical package (and on the same die, but dielectrically isolated) can improve the matching and thermal tracking of the transistors for improved performance.


----------



## Magic77

tincanear said:


> the three flatter 8-lead devices (near the 8 light blue surface-mount resistors) are likely matched transistor arrays (2 or 3 per device) for the output devices and a driver / VAS stage.  towards the capacitors (the tall cylinders) there are two SO-8 devices that I would guess are part of the DC servo.  obviously, Jason would not provide a schematic as the continuity(tm) circuit design is proprietary to Schiit.


Yes, definitely. I found the transistor arrays on digikey.com. I like learning about this stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ssmith3046

I used to own a Magni 3+ and thought it was a great little amp. Lots of power for HD650's.  Eventually sold it to go the balanced route. That's no longer relevant so my question is, if I liked the Magni 3+ do you think that the Asgard 3 would be a good fit for me?
Currently using an Asgard 2. Thanks in advance for those who answer.


----------



## SMOTOJO (Oct 15, 2020)

ssmith3046 said:


> I used to own a Magni 3+ and thought it was a great little amp. Lots of power for HD650's.  Eventually sold it to go the balanced route. That's no longer relevant so my question is, if I liked the Magni 3+ do you think that the Asgard 3 would be a good fit for me?
> Currently using an Asgard 2. Thanks in advance for those who answer.


I know nothing about Asgard2 or the Magni3+. But I do know there is zero not to like about Asgard3 after some four months of daily use, especially considering its $200 price tag and five year warranty!!! Just my thought about.


----------



## Sqmeyer

ssmith3046 said:


> I used to own a Magni 3+ and thought it was a great little amp. Lots of power for HD650's.  Eventually sold it to go the balanced route. That's no longer relevant so my question is, if I liked the Magni 3+ do you think that the Asgard 3 would be a good fit for me?
> Currently using an Asgard 2. Thanks in advance for those who answer.


I would echo that sentiment.  If you are looking for comparisons, my feeling is that the A3 was a shade warmer/richer and more "pacey" than the Magni 3+.  Frankly, the volume pot alone is probably a good argument for the A3.


----------



## GearMe

Sqmeyer said:


> I would echo that sentiment.  If you are looking for comparisons, my feeling is that the A3 was a shade warmer/richer and more "pacey" than the Magni 3+.  Frankly, the volume pot alone is probably a good argument for the A3.


Yep...great amp for the $$$!


----------



## jnak00

I have an Asgard 3 and had a Magni 3+ for a very brief time (maybe 3 hours total listening time), so take this with however much salt you need.  The Magni 3+ was a good amp, but I did think the Asgard was more engaging and musical.  It did a better job of drawing me in to the music.


----------



## ssmith3046

Thanks all for your input. I've read that most owners who had the A2 like the A3 better and I'd say the same probably goes for the Magni 3+. I'm a Schiit fan, owned 5 of their DACs now, and I think you get a lot of bang for your buck. I think that the A2 is a great class A amp but the A3 has more power and other refinements.  So now the decision is do I buy the Focal Clear headphones that I want and hold off an the A3 for a month or so and buy the Clear headphones now.  Dying to try the Focal's and the A2 would have no trouble providing enough juice.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 15, 2020)

For classical, jazz and other well recorded non-electronic music, the A3 has much better imaging, depth and width, than the A2 and the Magni 3+.  The A3 also has less veiling of the mids and highs than the A2, with my low-impedance planars, to my ears.

Why not try the Clears first with your A2?  The spec I could find listed 55 ohms and 104dB/mW SPL, so they should get plenty loud with the A2. IIRC, full rated power of 1W for the A2 into 32 and 50 ohm loads (less with either low or high impedances).  I'm not sure they would even cause an A3 to get into the operating range where the Continuity circuit starts to kick in under normal listening, even with dynamic material.

Asgard 2 / Asgard 3 volume pots definitely nicer than the one on Magni 3+.


----------



## GearMe

ssmith3046 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I've read that most owners who had the A2 like the A3 better and I'd say the same probably goes for the Magni 3+. I'm a Schiit fan, owned 5 of their DACs now, and I think you get a lot of bang for your buck. I think that the A2 is a great class A amp but the A3 has more power and other refinements.  So now the decision is do I buy the Focal Clear headphones that I want and hold off an the A3 for a month or so and buy the Clear headphones now.  Dying to try the Focal's and the A2 would have no trouble providing enough juice.


Yes -- Focals then the A3 later.  I say this owning the Clear Pros and A3/Bifrost...especially since you'll be getting the A3 in a month or so anyway.

TBH, if I had to choose between Clears and A3 (no option to acquire A3 later or for a long time), I'd still say get the Clears. My $.02...transducers matter more than amps -- especially when you've got a solid amp already!


----------



## SnowRang3r (Oct 15, 2020)

Okay I got my Asgard 3 a few days ago.

Initial reaction from unboxing was "wow this thing has some weight to it, this is $199?! This makes my other amp feel like a toy..."

After a few days of comparing to my old amp I noticing better dynamic swings (as in things got loud but only when called for). In fact I think I can enjoy the average volume being a bit lower now and I'm not always reaching to turn it up (for sure a good thing for the longevity of my ears). But when I do need to adjust the volume the pot is much smoother (less initial force required) which makes it more enjoyable to operate. Treble seems less harsh/peaky but that could also be related to me listening a bit quieter overall.

Mostly listening with my Focal Clear Pro's but still have some other cans around too.

*Overall though I love the Asgard 3 and think it's a steal for $199.* I think a lot of new comers will be more interested in Magni Hersey and Magnius for the measurements (to be fair Asgard 3 still measures insanely well, I'm just saying people new to the hobby it's easy for them to put faith in specs) but all I can say is I don't miss the measurements from my previous amp and think this is a better experience overall.

Stacked with a Bifrost 2 it looks absolutely beautiful on my desk. I think I'm a Schiit-head for life now...


----------



## ssmith3046

GearMe said:


> Yes -- Focals then the A3 later.  I say this owning the Clear Pros and A3/Bifrost...especially since you'll be getting the A3 in a month or so anyway.
> 
> TBH, if I had to choose between Clears and A3 (no option to acquire A3 later or for a long time), I'd still say get the Clears. My $.02...transducers matter more than amps -- especially when you've got a solid amp already!


That's my thinking too. I'm using a Modius as an external DAC on my older Marantz CD5003.  I've owned a Modi multibit,  Bifrost multibit,  Modi 3, and Bifrost 4490 and the Modius is a favorite with the Modi multibit right behind it.  The A2 Works well with the Modius and my HD650's. Buying the Clears now will only delay the A3 around a month. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> For classical, jazz and other well recorded non-electronic music, the A3 has much better imaging, depth and width, than the A2 and the Magni 3+.  The A3 also has less veiling of the mids and highs than the A2, with my low-impedance planars, to my ears.
> 
> Why not try the Clears first with your A2?  The spec I could find listed 55 ohms and 104dB/mW SPL, so they should get plenty loud with the A2. IIRC, full rated power of 1W for the A2 into 32 and 50 ohm loads (less with either low or high impedances).  I'm not sure they would even cause an A3 to get into the operating range where the Continuity circuit starts to kick in under normal listening, even with dynamic material.
> 
> Asgard 2 / Asgard 3 volume pots definitely nicer than the one on Magni 3+.


I think that's the way to go. A2 has plenty of juice for my HD650's and the Clears shouldn't be any problem.  Thanks!


----------



## torifile

Would you get the Asgard with the DAC or would you get it built-in? Also, any regrets not going for a balanced output amp?


----------



## Rattle

I personally would always get a DAC not a built in card. You have more connectivity this way and it sounds better. I have balanced and unbalanced amps. Asgard 3 is my least expensive amp but also one of my favorites !


----------



## ssmith3046

I'll get the straight amp. Love the Modius that I'm using but plan on a Bifrost 2 in the future.  I had a balanced amp,  Rubert Neve RNHP, but sold it. Nice amp, really well built.  Switching back and forth between balanced and SE on the Neve resulted in different volume levels and that's really the only difference that I noticed. The Neve has three buttons on the front that you can change the inputs while playing music.


----------



## Neweymatt

SnowRang3r said:


> Stacked with a Bifrost 2 it looks absolutely beautiful on my desk.


It probably sounds even better 

I've had the same stack for about 3 weeks now, and every day I'm discovering/re-discovering something amazing streaming Tidal through it to my CA Cascades.



torifile said:


> Would you get the Asgard with the DAC or would you get it built-in? Also, any regrets not going for a balanced output amp?



I like having the option of maybe one day getting an internal DAC card for the A3, for example if I ever return to the office it would be convenient.  But otherwise standalone DAC gives you much more flexibility for a home-office/desktop setup.

SE performance with the BF2/Asgard3 is fantastic, and I don't have any balanced cables/HPs anyway, so I can't miss what I don't have (yet....)


----------



## flurn 3.1

tincanear said:


> For those that have listened to both Asgard 2 and Asgard 3,
> 
> is the difference in sound between "high" and "low" gain settings on Asgard 3 as noticeable as it is on Asgard2?
> I have been a regular owner of the Asgard 3 with Hifiman Sundara cans for 6 months. I have only turned it off one time for a hurricane. I can only reply that 90% of my listening in low gain at about 5 o clock is my sweet spot. I have wondered if having the gain knob at~90% takes it that far out of the circuit, toward a passive piece. I listen usually to ambient, modern chamber jazz, and chamber classical. It is so good to know that I can rock out in 'high gain' when I feel like it! I have Effect Audio Eros 2+ coming for Christmas.


 This is my third incarnation and it has been by far the best one! Jouissance


----------



## tincanear (Oct 17, 2020)

flurn 3.1 said:


> This is my third incarnation and it has been by far the best one! Jouissance



+1 about the A3.  (note that the second paragraph about the Sundara isn't me)

I have owned A2 since 2019 just before the A3's introduction, and most recently received my A3 which had been on backorder about a month.  so far I prefer the A3's high gain mode (but low gain is possibly equal to or better than A2 on high gain with my setup)


----------



## DJ1421

torifile said:


> Would you get the Asgard with the DAC or would you get it built-in? Also, any regrets not going for a balanced output amp?



I ordered my A3 with the 4490 DAC card. Fooling around led me to try it with a Modi Multibit, and there was just more "interest" in the music with the MM. One thing led to another (as it always seems to happen in audio) and now there is a Bifrost 2 sitting beneath the A3. Moral of the story? That $100 add-on card is now a digital reminder to go big. Unless you are convinced you won't go for more, save that $100 and get what you want. Or, perhaps this: get the A3 – no card – and a Modi for $99. If you're happy, you're done. If you want more, you can sell the Modi.


----------



## torifile

DJ1421 said:


> I ordered my A3 with the 4490 DAC card. Fooling around led me to try it with a Modi Multibit, and there was just more "interest" in the music with the MM. One thing led to another (as it always seems to happen in audio) and now there is a Bifrost 2 sitting beneath the A3. Moral of the story? That $100 add-on card is now a digital reminder to go big. Unless you are convinced you won't go for more, save that $100 and get what you want. Or, perhaps this: get the A3 – no card – and a Modi for $99. If you're happy, you're done. If you want more, you can sell the Modi.


Thanks for the feedback. I placed an order for the Asgard 3 and modius the other night. Eagerly awaiting shipment.


----------



## ssmith3046

torifile said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I placed an order for the Asgard 3 and modius the other night. Eagerly awaiting shipment.


My Modius and Asgard 2 sound great. I've tried balanced and SE, on a Neve amp, and couldn't tell much difference except volume level. I've owned the Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit, Modi 3, Bifrost 4490, and the Modius is my favorite.


----------



## nicknack40

Anybody using the A3 with Audeze LCD-2C currently using Magni 3


----------



## torifile

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody using the A3 with Audeze LCD-2C currently using Magni 3


I’ve got both en route. I’ll post my feedback once they get here.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 18, 2020)

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody using the A3 with Audeze LCD-2C currently using Magni 3



I have tested A3 against A2 & Magni3+ with a different planar HP (lower impedance ~16 ohms vs the 2C's 70 ohms, and lower sensitivity).  IMHO, A3 has better 3-D soundstage than the others, and is very resolving but not overly bright-- a great HP amp.  A3 should be able to deliver ~1.8 Wpc or so into a 70 ohm load, more than plenty for the LCD-2C.  Like Jason said, the bass / midbass is a bit on the warm side.


----------



## Rattle

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody using the A3 with Audeze LCD-2C currently using Magni 3



Currently have LCD2F and had the classics. Great sounding together. My other amp is a liquid platinum and I go back and forth to Asgard 3 happily. I figure A3 delivers about 2 watts, I listen in low gain at times. Highs are controlled and smooth and nice low end control. Not clinical or plastic sounding whatsoever. Works great with modern death metal and nicer sounding old analog recordings. Dac has influence for sure, but it's a great pairing IMO.


----------



## nicknack40

Think i may go for the A3 then thanks Rattle. My Dac is the Musical Fidelity V90 with a S/Booster linear power supply and it sounds great quite old now but still a great DAC


----------



## Chastity

nicknack40 said:


> Think i may go for the A3 then thanks Rattle. My Dac is the Musical Fidelity V90 with a S/Booster linear power supply and it sounds great quite old now but still a great DAC


Using a SMSL M300 MKII (AK4497) with an A3 + FX Audio Tube-01 preamp.  Great combo for just under $500


----------



## adydula

I have had a pair of HEDD Headphones for several months and have really liked the overall sound they present....with the new AMT driver technology....a wonderful set of headphones, like having two speakers hanging in front of your ears!!

I love the pairing with the Schiit Jotenheim running in balanced mode with HIGH gain...a magical setup...the Lyr 3 also works well but the old Jot stillhas that magic.

Tonight I turned on the Asgard 3 by mistake and plugged the HEDD's into the Asgard 3...Volia!! Awesome!

More than enough power to drive the fairly inefficient Hedds at approx 42 ohms at  87 dB SPL for 1 mW.

On low gain the volume pot is at 2 oclock for a lively listening level and in high gain its at 10 o'clock for the approx same levels.






Most any of these amps will drive the new HEDD's very, very well. But for only $199 Schiit has a really nice affordable SS amp that is a "steal" for the price IMO.


----------



## nicknack40 (Oct 20, 2020)

[


Chastity said:


> Using a SMSL M300 MKII (AK4497) with an A3 + FX Audio Tube-01 preamp.  Great combo for just under $500


Think that setup maybe to big for my Desktop. Looking for more desktop size like the Schiit offerings may consider changing me DAC


----------



## nicknack40

Anybody know please shipping costs to the UK for Schiit gear please? Schiit UK do not have no stock of anything quite pointless them ever stocking anything TBH


----------



## Chastity

nicknack40 said:


> [
> 
> Think that setup maybe to big for my Desktop. Looking for more desktop size like the Schiit offerings may consider changing me DAC


The Asgard 3 is bigger than the M300 and preamp combined


----------



## Neweymatt

nicknack40 said:


> Anybody know please shipping costs to the UK for Schiit gear please? Schiit UK do not have no stock of anything quite pointless them ever stocking anything TBH


You should be able to check this from Schiit’s own website.

Once you’ve got your Schiit in the cart, there is a shipping rate button you can enter to see the various FedEx/USPS delivery options and prices.


----------



## nicknack40

Neweymatt said:


> You should be able to check this from Schiit’s own website.
> 
> Once you’ve got your Schiit in the cart, there is a shipping rate button you can enter to see the various FedEx/USPS delivery options and prices.


Yep all sorted thank you. Schiit uk/eu never have stock of much at all. You could be waiting months


----------



## Neweymatt

nicknack40 said:


> Yep all sorted thank you. Schiit uk/eu never have stock of much at all. You could be waiting months


Yeah, same here in Oz, local Disti has no stock and no idea when they’ll get any, so buying direct is it. Works out cheaper that way anyway


----------



## tincanear (Oct 22, 2020)

plus for out of USA, you can buy b-stock for a bit of savings (since return shipping would be too expensive if using the 15-day trial period with a-stock)

IMHO A3 is a much nicer amp than the A2, especially for low-impedance low-efficiency headphones like some planars.


----------



## SMOTOJO (Oct 23, 2020)

tincanear said:


> plus for out of USA, you can buy b-stock for a bit of savings (since return shipping would be too expensive if using the 15-day trial period with a-stock)
> 
> IMHO A3 is a much nicer amp than the A2, especially for low-impedance low-efficiency headphones like some planars.


 Works like a champ with my HiFiMAN HE400i's, which leeds to a question for you tincanear. Would you consider the 400i a low-impedance low-efficiency headphone?


----------



## tincanear (Oct 23, 2020)

SMOTOJO said:


> Works like a champ with my HiFiMAN HE400i's, which leeds to a question for you tincanear. Would you consider the 400i a low-impedance low-efficiency headphone?


from the specs, it looks to be 35 ohm and 93dB/mW, so i would consider them low-to-medium impedance, and medium efficiency planars.

Note that planars are generally much harder to drive than some dynamics (like some Focals that are above 100dB/mW)


----------



## artur9

torifile said:


> Would you get the Asgard with the DAC or would you get it built-in? Also, any regrets not going for a balanced output amp?


I got the MB card as my desk space is limited.  Also, didn't want to fuss with additional cables and things.


----------



## ozz

artur9 said:


> I got the MB card as my desk space is limited.  Also, didn't want to fuss with additional cables and things.


I did the same and to my ears the multi-bit card sounds great may get a Bifrost later on down the road just to alleviate all doubt but currently very satisfied.


----------



## Chastity

Today I set up the Asgard 3 to act as a preamp to a set of powered speakers.  I found it odd that the Low and High Gain settings still apply, and to not use the preamp out with High Gain.    Don't like the idea I have to unplug the headphones, tho.  So now I have my nice SMSL M300 MKII and tube preamp feeding speakers.


----------



## ssmith3046

Chastity said:


> Today I set up the Asgard 3 to act as a preamp to a set of powered speakers.  I found it odd that the Low and High Gain settings still apply, and to not use the preamp out with High Gain.    Don't like the idea I have to unplug the headphones, tho.  So now I have my nice SMSL M300 MKII and tube preamp feeding speakers.


But you like the Asgard 3 as a headphone amp?


----------



## Chastity

ssmith3046 said:


> But you like the Asgard 3 as a headphone amp?


definately.  prolly the best sub-$200 amp out there.  I just felt like having a speaker option instead of wearing headphones all day long


----------



## ssmith3046

Chastity said:


> definately.  prolly the best sub-$200 amp out there.  I just felt like having a speaker option instead of wearing headphones all day long


I have a pair of powered monitors hooked up to my Asgard 2.  Moving up to the Asgard 3 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 30, 2020)

ssmith3046 said:


> I have a pair of powered monitors hooked up to my Asgard 2.  Moving up to the Asgard 3 in a couple of weeks.


would appreciate if you post your DAC, HP, speaker info + thoughts at first listen, then also a few weeks later, to see if your impressions change.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Oct 30, 2020)

tincanear said:


> would appreciate if you post your DAC, HP, speaker info + thoughts at first listen, then also a few weeks later, to see if your impressions change.


This Asgard 2 was new when I bought it and I wasn't that wild about it at first but the more hours I used it the smoother it sounded to my ears. I thought the top end was a little harsh.  I dont know if that's me getting used to it or if that's breaking in. Opinions differ.  I use a Modius as an external DAC on a Marantz CD5003. I've owned the Modi multibit, Modi 4490, Bifrost multibit, Bifrost 4490, and Topping D50s. Ive preferred the ladder DACs in the past but the Modius is my favorite. I've been using Sennheiser HD650's and recently bought a pair of Focal Clear headphones.
I use a Philip's 680 with a TD1541A R1 chip in it with the Asgard for a different sound occasionally. 
I forgot speakers,  Mackie with the 5 inch woofers. Seldom used but they work ok.


----------



## nicknack40

Chastity said:


> Today I set up the Asgard 3 to act as a preamp to a set of powered speakers.  I found it odd that the Low and High Gain settings still apply, and to not use the preamp out with High Gain.    Don't like the idea I have to unplug the headphones, tho.  So now I have my nice SMSL M300 MKII and tube preamp feeding speakers.


Shouldn't really matter about high gain and low gain in the preamp. Don't think that will clip the output Amp of Active speakers i just usally have the player in windows set to 90% volume and control the speakers with the remote. So when finished listening to music i turn volume down on headphone amp and unplug the headphones so the speakers don't go pop lol


----------



## Chastity

nicknack40 said:


> Shouldn't really matter about high gain and low gain in the preamp.


That's my point.  For a preout it shouldn't matter.  However, it does affect the gain of the preamp line-out.  On high gain, I can definitely blow out my powered speakers.  Just something for A3 users to keep in mind if using this kind of setup.  Keeping it on Low Gain for now, seems to be best match up.


----------



## nicknack40

Chastity said:


> That's my point.  For a preout it shouldn't matter.  However, it does affect the gain of the preamp line-out.  On high gain, I can definitely blow out my powered speakers.  Just something for A3 users to keep in mind if using this kind of setup.  Keeping it on Low Gain for now, seems to be best match up.


When i unplug my headphones even though its on high gain i turn the volume right down on the asgard so im not clipping my active speakers and control the speakers by there volume remote


----------



## nicknack40

Welll the Asgard 3 is a big step up from the old magni 3 i was using with the V90 DAC. At first i wasn't sure on the Modius but it does sound good for the money and now happy with it i was thinking of changing to the Bitfrost 2 but that is £500 more


----------



## torifile

I’m sure this question has been asked and answered but I can’t find it - should I turn off the Asgard when I’m not using it?


----------



## Neweymatt

torifile said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked and answered but I can’t find it - should I turn off the Asgard when I’m not using it?


I always do, not sure if that is 'best practice' or not, but I just cannot justify running extra electrons through it if I'm not using it.

Don't notice any difference on 'warm up' or anything, but maybe my ears are just not tuned to that sort of thing...


----------



## CarlosAudio51

I turn my on every morning when I get to my desk and I leave it on all day till I'm done for the day, even if there's a couple of hours here and there where I'm not using it. It doesn't really get that warm (at least not compared to tube amps) so I figure 8-10 hrs a day turned on is no big deal for energy consumption. As far as electronics life, I've read multiple instances of Schiit amps (at least solid state amps) lasting for years continuously turned on so I think I'm safe.


----------



## tincanear

torifile said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked and answered but I can’t find it - should I turn off the Asgard when I’m not using it?



re: leaving A3 it on all the time

pros: keeps unit thermally stable (thermal cycling from heating / cooling can reduce semiconductor life); no turn-on/ turn-off pops & clicks with HP's connected (IMHO, may be more of a concern with IEM's)

cons: consumes about 11 watts (a lot less than the typical computer / monitor setup)


----------



## zazex

A3 arrived today; listened to it most of the afternoon.

Very good sound, no surprise as it follows so many 
positive reviews.

No problem at all driving the Beyer T2 (600 ohms).
The sound is very rich and almost "majestic" in places,
I think in part because it has so much power.

Fit and (black) finish are superb.

Source: flac files from a Cowon Plenue D2


----------



## zazex

tincanear said:


> re: leaving A3 it on all the time
> 
> pros: keeps unit thermally stable (thermal cycling from heating / cooling can reduce semiconductor life); no turn-on/ turn-off pops & clicks with HP's connected (IMHO, may be more of a concern with IEM's)
> 
> cons: consumes about 11 watts (a lot less than the typical computer / monitor setup)




Interesting question

Back in the day - meaning solid state gear, no Mac or Marantz tubes, etc. -
word got around that equipment sounded better when left on..Turned off
only when not using it for a good while.

In fact, in the late 70s and 80s.. mfgs of higher end gear began to entirely
omit a power switch altogether.  I recall having some great preamps
from db systems, audio research and others without any power switch.
Only a pilot light in some cases.  Amps  tended to have power switches,
after all they could get really hot esp. Class A.  And people had a sense
that the big caps inside could be wearing down with the amp on continuously.

After plenty of years gone by, I don't ever turn off my (solid state)
preamp.  My amp at 250/side, though, I do turn off when I'm not
listening to it.  

And - if you have a moment, here are a couple of interesting
discussions to check out.  2019 and 2011.

https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/does-anyone-leave-their-amp-and-preamp-on-all-the-time
https://www.psaudio.com/pauls-posts/leave/

Cheers,


----------



## SMOTOJO

torifile said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked and answered but I can’t find it - should I turn off the Asgard when I’m not using it?


Go to page 85, near bottom of page, read my post regarding your ???


----------



## ssmith3046

I've been on the fence for several weeks now about upgrading from my Asgard 2 to the Asgard 3.  I recently bought a pair of Focal Clear headphones and they sound great with the 2 so why fix it if it ain't broken?


----------



## SMOTOJO

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been on the fence for several weeks now about upgrading from my Asgard 2 to the Asgard 3.  I recently bought a pair of Focal Clear headphones and they sound great with the 2 so why fix it if it ain't broken?


Get off fence-know one is forced to buy...


----------



## Chastity

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been on the fence for several weeks now about upgrading from my Asgard 2 to the Asgard 3.  I recently bought a pair of Focal Clear headphones and they sound great with the 2 so why fix it if it ain't broken?


It's not brutally expensive to try out, and return it if it doesn't make you happy.


----------



## ssmith3046

SMOTOJO said:


> Get off fence-know one is forced to buy...


Nope, been in HiFi for 50 years and was never once forced to buy anything.


----------



## ssmith3046

Chastity said:


> It's not brutally expensive to try out, and return it if it doesn't make you happy.


$200 is a crazy good price and Schiit has a great return policy.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 3, 2020)

For my ears / setup, the A3 high gain (improved imaging, transients) >> A3 on low gain
and A3 on low gain (more detail retrieval, less veiling of upper mids) >= A2 on high gain.

differences I hear between A2 and A3 could be attributable to: Mosfet output stage on A2 vs A3's bipolar output stage; continuity circuitry of the A3; higher max power rating; and / or synergy between the A3 and my planars.

IMHO, if I spent on a set of Focal Clears and have the A2, I would definitely check out A3 as its a fraction of the cost of the Clears.   Presumably, upper and top tier models (~$1K and up) from every reputable headphone maker have sufficient overall quality and resolution to detect differences in the electronics chain from source thru the headphone (power) amplifier.


----------



## Neweymatt

tincanear said:


> For my ears / setup, the A3 high gain (improved imaging, transients) >> A3 on low gain
> and A3 on low gain (more detail retrieval, less veiling of upper mids) >= A2 on high gain.
> 
> differences I hear between A2 and A3 could be attributable to: Mosfet output stage on A2 vs A3's bipolar output stage; continuity circuitry of the A3; higher max power rating; and / or synergy between the A3 and my planars.
> ...


This is what makes the gain setting such an asset on the Asgard3.

I'm only using CA Cascade HP's for now, and I use high or low gain interchangeably depending on the genre of music, and how I may want to 'colour' how the Cascade presents it.  I wouldn't say either is better than the other, just different.

I'm sure I'll use it differently with future headphones, but again the flexibility is great to have..


----------



## SMOTOJO (Nov 4, 2020)

tincanear said:


> For my ears / setup, the A3 high gain (improved imaging, transients) >> A3 on low gain
> and A3 on low gain (more detail retrieval, less veiling of upper mids) >= A2 on high gain.
> 
> differences I hear between A2 and A3 could be attributable to: Mosfet output stage on A2 vs A3's bipolar output stage; continuity circuitry of the A3; higher max power rating; and / or synergy between the A3 and my planars.
> ...


Question-what does "the A3 high gain (improved...)>> A3 on low gain and A3 on low gain (more...) >= A2 on high gain mean??? As apposed to, or am I off base with that assumption??? Thanks


----------



## ozz

I think people are putting to much thought into the gain setting if you have it set to low gain and you have to crank the volume past 3 o'clock then change it to high gain and the reverse if 9 o'clock is making your ears ring change it to low gain.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 4, 2020)

SMOTOJO said:


> Question-what does "the A3 high gain (improved...)>> A3 on low gain and A3 on low gain (more...) >= A2 on high gain mean??? As apposed to, or am I off base with that assumption??? Thanks





SMOTOJO said:


> Question-what does "the A3 high gain (improved...)>> A3 on low gain and A3 on low gain (more...) >= A2 on high gain mean??? As apposed to, or am I off base with that assumption??? Thanks


I was trying a form of shorthand.  in retrospect maybe better to write it out:

IMO, the A3 on high gain has greatly improved imaging and transients (dynamics) vs the A3 on low gain.  furthermore, the A3 on low gain is equal to or better than the A2 on high gain in terms of detail retrieval and less midrange veiling.


----------



## Neweymatt

ozz said:


> I think people are putting to much thought into the gain setting if you have it set to low gain and you have to crank the volume past 3 o'clock then change it to high gain and the reverse if 9 o'clock is making your ears ring change it to low gain.


No, I’m not putting much thought into it at all other than how different the sound signature actually is to my ears with my headphones.

The Cascade is bass-heavy to start with, and for bass-heavy music, high gain on the A3 can be just too much even at relatively lower volume.  Low-gain but with the volume turned up tames the Cascade bass nicely and lets the mids and highs shine through better.

Conversely, for 'lighter' styles of music, high gain definitely allows you to hear more detail at lower relative volume vs low-gain.

I don’t have all the audiophile-reviewer-lingo to describe this differently, but this is what I hear. Again, I'm very pleased to have the gain option, and I look forward to using it with other headphones in the future.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Neweymatt said:


> for bass-heavy music, high gain on the A3 can be just too much even at relatively lower volume.


I have to agree with this. I have a set of V-Moda M100s which are notoriously bass heavy, have low impedance and high sensitivity. To me, the Asgard 3 on high gain becomes unbearable. Bass is way, way too bloated. On this pairing, the bass has no redeeming qualities and becomes unlistenable. This is not to say that this is the Asgard 3's fault. It is just not a good synergy.

The pairing is significantly better on low gain. Bass is reduced a bit and comes thru more clearly separated from the mids. But, oddly enough I still prefer the M100s on my Vali 2 with EH 6CG7 tube.

Aside: Yes, yes, I know the M100s are not exactly "audiophile-tuned" headphones. I bought them before getting seriously into audio because they sounded better than Bose and looked cool. I've since bought HD 6XXs and HE-4XX headphones and I still prefer those 2 over the M100s.


----------



## tincanear

@Neweymatt @CarlosAudio51  thanks for providing details about your HP's and findings as well as your listening preferences.  This info is valuable to help others understand if the A3 is likely to be a good fit (or not) for various setups and listening preferences.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

tincanear said:


> @Neweymatt @CarlosAudio51  thanks for providing details about your HP's and findings as well as your listening preferences.  This info is valuable to help others understand if the A3 is likely to be a good fit (or not) for various setups and listening preferences.


+1

Based on the value of the info for others, I guess I should clarify that my last post on this thread was mainly echoing @Neweymatt 's experience with bass heavy cans. By no means is that the entirety of my opinion on the Asgard 3. So, in the interest of adding more info for others in the future, I'll copy over my post from the Schiit Happened thread about my initial impressions with the Asgard 3 paired with the HD 6XX. Bear in mind, that my only other standalone headphone amp is the Vali 2 so this is more of like a first impression/comparison to Vali 2.

Since then, I have tried it with my HE-4XXs as well. Another good pairing, in my opinion.



CarlosAudio51 said:


> Finally, my Asgard 3 arrived. First impressions:
> -It's heavier than it looks. A good thing, if you ask me.
> -It does not run as warm as it's made out to be. My Vali 2 runs slightly warmer.
> -As far as I can tell, it's less warm than the Vali 2 (with Amperex PQ 6922). Small but noticeable. On the other end of the frequency spectrum, it's has slightly more treble without being bright. Midrange is slightly less forward than Vali 2 (at least with the 6XX - which I think is a good thing, more to my preference).
> ...


----------



## SMOTOJO

I think all these posts about "high/low gain" all make very good sense. After all, we all hear differently, have different tastes for what we hear or want to hear, have different phones that no doubt sound different, hell-the only thing in common is we all like the A3 and most probably for our own/same  reasons. So in sum-the Schiit Man did one hell of a job giving us this product for all the right reasons, in no specific order, quality feel,  price/value, aesthetics, warranty, fine sounding, no distortion, dynamic, etc. etc. etc. This list, with very little imagination is almost limitless to me and I hope you too??? Oh crap, I almost forgot, it also has a "high/low gain switch". I'm know there's much more to be said about, but I hope you get the point.


----------



## blackdragon87

this 199 amp is one of the best deals in headphone equipment in my opinion. pairing it with my bifrost 2 and either my hd 600 or hd 650 makes for some great listening. highly recommended


----------



## ssmith3046

blackdragon87 said:


> this 199 amp is one of the best deals in headphone equipment in my opinion. pairing it with my bifrost 2 and either my hd 600 or hd 650 makes for some great listening. highly recommended


I'm looking forward to owning one. I'm ordering one Friday and if I like it, which I'm sure I will, my Asgard 2 will go on Ebay.


----------



## GearMe

blackdragon87 said:


> this 199 amp is one of the best deals in headphone equipment in my opinion. pairing it with my bifrost 2 and either my hd 600 or hd 650 makes for some great listening. highly recommended


Would agree...replaced my Valhalla 2 with the Asgard 3...glad I did!


----------



## Chastity

GearMe said:


> Would agree...replaced my Valhalla 2 with the Asgard 3...glad I did!


You still have any tubes on your system?


----------



## GearMe

Chastity said:


> You still have any tubes on your system?


TBH...I got tired of tube rolling/matching hassles.  Still have a Cavalli/Drop CTH. One tube is livable...just replace it when it fails.


----------



## tafens

blackdragon87 said:


> this 199 amp is one of the best deals in headphone equipment in my opinion. pairing it with my bifrost 2 and either my hd 600 or hd 650 makes for some great listening. highly recommended



I agree completely, the performance / price ratio is sky-high on this one


----------



## blackdragon87

Chastity said:


> You still have any tubes on your system?



i hve both the v2 and asgard 3 and love them both equally with my hd 600 and 650 lol


----------



## GearMe

blackdragon87 said:


> i hve both the v2 and asgard 3 and love them both equally with my hd 600 and 650 lol


Yeah...I enjoyed the V2 as well...just not the mental and time investment of rolling tubes.  Simplifying gear to keep the focus on listening to music!


----------



## ssmith3046

If you have an Asgard 3 with a AK4490 card in it can you override the card using a coaxial cable?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 14, 2020)

ssmith3046 said:


> If you have an Asgard 3 with a AK4490 card in it can you override the card using a coaxial cable?  Thanks for your input.



you can use an external DAC (like Modi, Modius, Bifrost, etc...) with Asgard 3's two analog RCA inputs fed from your external DAC's analog RCA outputs.  flip the front panel switch on the right to the down position to select the analog RCA inputs / external DAC.


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> you can use an external DAC (like Modi, Modius, Bifrost, etc...) with Asgard 3's two analog RCA inputs fed from your external DAC's analog RCA outputs.  flip the front panel switch on the right to the down position to select the analog RCA inputs / external DAC.


Thank you


----------



## Shroune

Have any of you guys compared a high end amp like BHA-1 to the A3? How does it compare?


----------



## ColdsnapBry

ssmith3046 said:


> If you have an Asgard 3 with a AK4490 card in it can you override the card using a coaxial cable?  Thanks for your input.



Yes, I believe so. My Asgard 3 has the AK4490 in it, but I've been saving up for a Bifrost 2.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Maybe a test for fellow Asgard 3 owners to do before I start chasing ghosts. When in high gain with the volume knob turned all the way up I can hear a lot of white noise, buzzing that changes from low to high frequency. I noticed this while watching a movie that's in Dobly Digital Plus where I have to crank the volume to get it to an appropriate level. Just wondering if I have some sort of disruption in my chain that's causing this noise.


----------



## ev666il

I had a similar problem due to a noisy USB out from my computer, which I solved with an ifi Defender.

When I switched to Bifrost 2 with Unison, the noise disappeared.

 This is, of course, assuming that you’re using Asgard 3 with an internal DAC card.


----------



## Neweymatt

ColdsnapBry said:


> Maybe a test for fellow Asgard 3 owners to do before I start chasing ghosts. When in high gain with the volume knob turned all the way up I can hear a lot of white noise, buzzing that changes from low to high frequency. I noticed this while watching a movie that's in Dobly Digital Plus where I have to crank the volume to get it to an appropriate level. Just wondering if I have some sort of disruption in my chain that's causing this noise.



My MBP->USB->BF2->A3 is black with high gain cranked all the way up, nothing playing of course...

Not likely to be the amp, what source are you using for that?  Anything else you can test with, just to confirm whether it could be the amp?


----------



## ozz

MBP > USB-C > A3/ Multibit Card so far no noise same with OPPO > A3.


----------



## Shroune

MBP>Soekris DAC 1321>A3, zero noise at max volume.


----------



## Chastity

PC -> SMSL M300 MKII -> Asgard 3, no noise at max volume/gain.
With preamp I get some faint intermodulation noise, but to be expected with tubes.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 26, 2020)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Maybe a test for fellow Asgard 3 owners to do before I start chasing ghosts. When in high gain with the volume knob turned all the way up I can hear a lot of white noise, buzzing that changes from low to high frequency. I noticed this while watching a movie that's in Dobly Digital Plus where I have to crank the volume to get it to an appropriate level. Just wondering if I have some sort of disruption in my chain that's causing this noise.



from a digital source, you shouldn't normally have to crank the volume on the A3 up that much.  perhaps the volume control on the digital source is turned down.  best performance would be achieved with the digital source set to 100% and turn down the A3.

buzzing that changes in frequency is likely digital noise from the source computer / DAP via the USB connection.  if you power down the digital source, but leave the USB cabling connected the frequency-varying noise should reduce in volume or disappear. (with most headphones in a quiet environment there will always be a bit of white noise & residual hum with the volume maxxed).   For eliminating the USB conducted noise, you can try something like the iFi that others have mentioned or use an external DAC with isolated USB (for Schiit, these would be Bifrost OG / BF2 / Gungnir / Yggy, equipped with gen 5 or Unison.   If you are on a budget, look into a used Bifrost OG + Bifrost Gen 5 USB.  Note that Modius, while it has Unison USB, does not have the electromagnetic USB isolation that the larger / more expensive external DACs do.

For my own setup, my A3 (high gain setting) is fed via RCA analog from a Bifrost OG multibit with Gen 5 USB connected to both an old desktop PC via USB and coaxial (RCA) S/PDIF from a DVD/CD player without any digital noise issues.  Noise floor is about the same with the USB connected & PC powered up as when USB is disconnected.


----------



## maul

ssmith3046 said:


> I'm looking forward to owning one. I'm ordering one Friday and if I like it, which I'm sure I will, my Asgard 2 will go on Ebay.



So did you get it? What are your impressions vs. the Asgard 2? I've always been a bit disappointed by the Asgard 2 coupled with the HE-500, just seems slightly underpowered and I have to crank the knob further than I'd like for some songs. If Asgard 3 provides similar quality of sound with more power, I'm all for upgrading.


----------



## ssmith3046

maul said:


> So did you get it? What are your impressions vs. the Asgard 2? I've always been a bit disappointed by the Asgard 2 coupled with the HE-500, just seems slightly underpowered and I have to crank the knob further than I'd like for some songs. If Asgard 3 provides similar quality of sound with more power, I'm all for upgrading.


The Asgard 3 has been backordered but is supposed to be in stock in a week or so.  I had owned a Magni 3+ before so I just ordered another one of those a few weeks ago.  I believe it has 2.5 times the power of the Asgard 2 and my Focal Clears are easy to drive. It's funny to drive a set of headphones that cost as much as the Clears with a hundred dollar amp but they make beautiful music together.  I'm in no hurry to buy the Asgard 3 now but probably will eventually.  Probably.


----------



## limaaa

Hi guys,

I have ordered HD6XX and decided to buy Asgard 3, only amp. I have DAC HRT Music Streamer II. 

Will this setup be good enough or should I buy new DAC? What whould be good DAC to go with Asgard 3 and HD6XX?

Thanks!


----------



## tincanear

limaaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have ordered HD6XX and decided to buy Asgard 3, only amp. I have DAC HRT Music Streamer II.
> 
> ...



If the HD6XX are new, allow some time for driver break-in.

Try A3 & HD6XX out with your present DAC first.

Change is coming with regard to DACs, some of it caused by the AKM factory fire.  Schiit has about 1 yr parts stocked up, so no rush short term.  You can always re-post at a future time for DAC recommendations.  Jason just released the Modi 3+ with Unison USB chip a few days ago-- so the AK4490 modular DAC card, Multibit DAC card, and standalone Modi Multibit may also be updated to Unison USB chip at some future point (maybe a week, 3 months, or never)


----------



## tamleo

limaaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have ordered HD6XX and decided to buy Asgard 3, only amp. I have DAC HRT Music Streamer II.
> 
> ...


The hrt is a nice dac. I had it


----------



## limaaa

tamleo said:


> The hrt is a nice dac. I had it


I like it in my stereo setup. I hope it will be good for headphones also


----------



## 23jim (Dec 7, 2020)

Anybody here using the Asgard with HD 660S?

I read that they fall somewhere between the low and high gain settings for listenable volume range. Obviously this is different for everyone but is this a problem for most who have the HD 660S?


----------



## rids57

I run my HD650's on low gain quite happily and never need to go past 12 o'clock on the volume control - as the 660s are easier to drive you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## 23jim

rids57 said:


> I run my HD650's on low gain quite happily and never need to go past 12 o'clock on the volume control - as the 660s are easier to drive you shouldn't have a problem


Are you able to use the high gain mode (what position is equivalent in high gain? 10:00?) 

I have read it is a little warmer and smoother in high gain mode (I think).


----------



## rids57

I don't find it makes any difference and low is plenty warm and smooth enough to tame my DT1990s


----------



## Spy Car

I tend to listen to my HD 6xx headphones at about 10 o'clock with my Asgard 3 in high gain.

I tried turning the pot up all the way in high gain mode (put nothing playing) to see if I could hear any noise. Not a bit.

I have the internal 4490 card and have no regrets.

Bill


----------



## rids57

Makes sense, I feed mine with a Modi Multibit, so get a higher voltage input, so don't need to use high gain


----------



## 23jim

rids57 said:


> Makes sense, I feed mine with a Modi Multibit, so get a higher voltage input, so don't need to use high gain


Good point. I suppose if I use a DAC with volume control (like E30) that would allow me to use more of the Asgard's volume range. May not need that but I will be getting a DAC shortly shortly after amp so might be a worthy feature to look for.

Side note I wonder if Modius on SE is still better than E30 which seems to be what I have read.


----------



## ssmith3046

23jim said:


> Good point. I suppose if I use a DAC with volume control (like E30) that would allow me to use more of the Asgard's volume range. May not need that but I will be getting a DAC shortly shortly after amp so might be a worthy feature to look for.
> 
> Side note I wonder if Modius on SE is still better than E30 which seems to be what I have read.


I've used both balanced and SE on my Modius with a Rupert Neve RNHP amp and both sounded great.  Really couldn't tell the difference between the two.  I've owned the Modi multibit,  Bifrost multibit,  Modi 3, Bifrost 4490, and now the Modius.  The Modius is my favorite so far,  an amazing bargain at $200.


----------



## rids57

I've been after a Modius for months and finally the UK reseller got some in stock - the orders came in so fast that they turned the site off and when it went live again several days later they had all gone. So I'm still without a Modius


----------



## Neweymatt

rids57 said:


> I've been after a Modius for months and finally the UK reseller got some in stock - the orders came in so fast that they turned the site off and when it went live again several days later they had all gone. So I'm still without a Modius


Why not just buy it from schiit direct? There’s a few black Modius in B stock available today..

When I did the maths, adding shipping and exchange rates, I reckon I saved about 33% vs buying locally on my Asgard 3 and BF2. Local reseller didn’t then and doesn’t now have them available anyway, so I didn’t really have a choice..


----------



## rids57

Warranty - if something goes wrong it has to be sent back to the US, while if I get one from Schiit UK I would deal with them


----------



## Neweymatt

rids57 said:


> Warranty - if something goes wrong it has to be sent back to the US, while if I get one from Schiit UK I would deal with them


True, but for me, the savings means I could send each unit back to California twice and still be a little ahead.  I like those odds , and even better I like having the Schiit stack on my desk now, rather than waiting until who-knows-when for local stock...


----------



## limaaa

So Modius is a DAC to go with Asgard 3?


----------



## Spy Car

limaaa said:


> So Modius is a DAC to go with Asgard 3?



The Modius has the same footprint as an Asgard 3 so it makes a neat "stack."

Obviously one can use any DAC one prefers or once can go with an internal DAC card if one prefers not to "stack," but Schiit designed the Modius as a complement to their mid-sized amps (which includes the Asgard 3).

Bill


----------



## limaaa

Spy Car said:


> The Modius has the same footprint as an Asgard 3 so it makes a neat "stack."
> 
> Obviously one can use any DAC one prefers or once can go with an internal DAC card if one prefers not to "stack," but Schiit designed the Modius as a complement to their mid-sized amps (which includes the Asgard 3).
> 
> Bill


Does it make sense to buy Modius if I don't use balanced amp?


----------



## ssmith3046

limaaa said:


> Does it make sense to buy Modius if I don't use balanced amp?


It does to me.  I've used SE and balanced on my Modius and they both sound great in my opinion.


----------



## Neweymatt

limaaa said:


> Does it make sense to buy Modius if I don't use balanced amp?


Sure, why not? I bought a Bifrost to use with Asgard 3, very happy with SE performance.  Maybe one day I'll get a balanced amp, eg if Jotunheim gets a refresh, or I find something else that i like, but for now I'm not worrying about the additional expense of balanced cables and whatnot.


----------



## Spy Car

limaaa said:


> Does it make sense to buy Modius if I don't use balanced amp?



You have the option to use an internal DAC card if you prefer not to stack a separate DACs and Amp. I sort of like the neatness of an internal card and went with the 4490. The Modius wasn't out yet and the Modi is a smaller footprint (so would stack somewhat awkwardly--not that many people haven't done so).

The Modius has new DAC chips and an improved USB connection, plus additional connections if you need to feed a variety of sources. So not a bad option if you want separates.  The gear is such high value that I don't think you can go too wrong here. 

If you need feed more that one amp the Modius is a no brainer. If not, are the upgrades worth the trade off of having a stack? I think many people would argue for the Modius vs an internal DAC card. I'm liking the minimalism one one box and have nothing else in this set up to feed. So I'm happy. Had the Modius been out I'd would have likely wrestled with the decision. But do like one box vs two.

Bill


----------



## Chastity

limaaa said:


> So Modius is a DAC to go with Asgard 3?


The Modius is a very nice tricked out AK4493 solution.  My only niggle is that it lacks the ability to change the Impulse Filters.  My SMSL M300 MKII, which is the newer AK4497 (and once flagship) DAC, is only $239 and allows for changing filters and has an even-order harmonic color shaping option.  (I don't use the last option since I have a tube preamp)

I plan to get a Bifrost 2 eventually to stack on my Asgard 3.


----------



## limaaa (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope that Asgard 3 will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. If not, I'll have to buy another amp for HD6XX because I cant wait any longer.

And I don't have a clue what to get


----------



## ssmith3046

limaaa said:


> I hope that Asgard 3 will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. If not, I'll have to buy another amp for HD6XX because I cant wait any longer.
> 
> And I don't have a clue what to get


It was in stock this morning in the US.


----------



## blackdragon87

limaaa said:


> I hope that Asgard 3 will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. If not, I'll have to buy another amp for HD6XX because I cant wait any longer.
> 
> And I don't have a clue what to get



it says its in stock now on schiir site


----------



## limaaa

blackdragon87 said:


> it says its in stock now on schiir site


I'm in Europe so I have to order from schiit-europe. There is almost nothing available all the time.


----------



## SMOTOJO

limaaa said:


> I'm in Europe so I have to order from schiit-europe. There is almost nothing available all the time.


So, complain to the Schiit people about lack of stock in Europe or buy from U.S. or...


----------



## limaaa

SMOTOJO said:


> So, complain to the Schiit people about lack of stock in Europe or buy from U.S. or...


The shipping to Europe is $90. So it is $290. Include import fees and Asgard 3 is $400


----------



## SMOTOJO

limaaa said:


> The shipping to Europe is $90. So it is $290. Include import fees and Asgard 3 is $400


Just complain to the Schiit people then. I understand your pain, but as an owner of the A3 I believe its worth the $400 anyway.


----------



## limaaa

SMOTOJO said:


> Just complain to the Schiit people then. I understand your pain, but as an owner of the A3 I believe its worth the $400 anyway.


They will send me mail as soon as A3 will be back in stock. I just hope it will be soon.


----------



## Spy Car

limaaa said:


> The shipping to Europe is $90. So it is $290. Include import fees and Asgard 3 is $400



Out of curiosity, what in the purchase price in Europe?

Bill


----------



## limaaa

Spy Car said:


> Out of curiosity, what in the purchase price in Europe?
> 
> Bill


€260. So it is something like $300


----------



## Spy Car

limaaa said:


> €260. So it is something like $300



I hope stock opens up for you soon. I'm really quite happy with my Asgard 3 driving my HD6xxs, a fantastic combo IMO.

Bill


----------



## limaaa

Spy Car said:


> I hope stock opens up for you soon. I'm really quite happy with my Asgard 3 driving my HD6xxs, a fantastic combo IMO.
> 
> Bill


Thats great to hear! I will wait till the end of the year. If nothing happens I'll probably buy something from Topping


----------



## Chastity

limaaa said:


> Thats great to hear! I will wait till the end of the year. If nothing happens I'll probably buy something from Topping


6XX being a 650, ergo 300 ohm, perform ideally with some juice.  I suggest looking at:

Budget:  Topping A30, Schiit Magni3+ / Heresy, JDS Labs Atom
Ideal:  SMSL SP200, Liquid Spark, Asgard 3, Magnius (if doing Balanced)


----------



## ssmith3046

limaaa said:


> The shipping to Europe is $90. So it is $290. Include import fees and Asgard 3 is $400


Have you heard the Magni 3+?  I like it better than my Asgard 2.  I was going to order the Asgard 3 but Schiit was out of stock.  I had owned a Magni 3+ before and liked it but sold it to get a balanced amp.  Didn't care for the balanced amp so sold it and bought a nice Asgard 2 that I've been using. Anyway bought the 3+ after I sold the Asgard 2 to hold me over but my Focal Clears really match up well with the 3+ so now I'm in no hurry to get the Asgard 3.


----------



## limaaa

ssmith3046 said:


> Have you heard the Magni 3+?  I like it better than my Asgard 2.  I was going to order the Asgard 3 but Schiit was out of stock.  I had owned a Magni 3+ before and liked it but sold it to get a balanced amp.  Didn't care for the balanced amp so sold it and bought a nice Asgard 2 that I've been using. Anyway bought the 3+ after I sold the Asgard 2 to hold me over but my Focal Clears really match up well with the 3+ so now I'm in no hurry to get the Asgard 3.


I did not. First I wanted to buy Magni 3+/ Heresy but decided to go with A3 because I heard it will be better for HD6xx because of tje extra juice it has.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 12, 2020)

Both Magni 3+ and Heresy are pretty powerful, and rated for 410mW max into 300 ohms.  The Asgard 3 is rated for 600mW into the same 300 ohms, which is only 1.6dB (not that much, since full power on any of these with Drop/Senn HD 6XX would damage your hearing).

Asgard's advantages are:
1) the nicer 27mm alps volume control for improved channel balance, especially at lower volumes;
2) the continuity output stage, which IMO, is more applicable for lower impedance loads like 16 ohm planars;
3) the ability to accept a DAC card internally.

Right now though, Modi 3+ is better than the 4490 internal card, as Modi 3+ offers Unison USB, plus additional S/PDIF inputs for about the same money (but comes in a separate enclosure that doesn't stack evenly with Asgard 2 / Asgard 3).  Modi 3+ stacks nicely with Magni 3+ / Heresy, however.

If your are not in the USA, then the choice may come down to availability from your local distribution and the synergy with your headphones.


----------



## limaaa

tincanear said:


> Both Magni 3+ and Heresy are pretty powerful, and rated for 410mW max into 300 ohms.  The Asgard 3 is rated for 600mW into the same 300 ohms, which is only 1.6dB (not that much, since full power on any of these with Drop/Senn HD 6XX would damage your hearing).
> 
> Asgard's advantages are:
> 1) the nicer 27mm alps volume control for improved channel balance, especially at lower volumes;
> ...


I don't have the option to demo those amp so it has to be blind buy. I have read somewhere that sound on A3 will be fuller, and will drive HD6xx to full potential? If Magni 3+/Heresy has enough power for HD6xx will the sound be different than on A3? I'm worried if tha sound will be thin on those cheaper amps?


----------



## tincanear (Dec 12, 2020)

limaaa said:


> I don't have the option to demo those amp so it has to be blind buy. I have read somewhere that sound on A3 will be fuller, and will drive HD6xx to full potential? If Magni 3+/Heresy has enough power for HD6xx will the sound be different than on A3? I'm worried if tha sound will be thin on those cheaper amps?


what amps have you used with HD6XX?  high impedance (300 ohms) means they need more voltage (not so good driven directly from a mobile phone's jack.)   Any of Schiit's production amplifiers would be compatible.

what amps does Schiit europe have in stock?

for full orchestra classical music, the A3 would be the way to go (has better ambience and imaging depth IMO vs the Magni 3+ / Heresy when used with low impedance planars).


----------



## limaaa (Dec 12, 2020)

tincanear said:


> what amps have you used with HD6XX?  high impedance (300 ohms) means they need more voltage (not so good driven directly from a mobile phone's jack.)   Any of Schiit's production amplifiers would be compatible.
> 
> what amps does Schiit europe have in stock?
> 
> for full orchestra classical music, the A3 would be the way to go (has better ambience and imaging depth IMO vs the Magni 3+ / Heresy when used with low impedance planars).


I don't have any amp. I have ordered HD6XX 2 weeks ago so I don't have it yet. But I'm looking for amp so when it arrives I will be ready 

I only have stereo amp Marantz PM6004 + HRT Music Streamer II dac

I also don't listen to classical music.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 12, 2020)

limaaa said:


> I don't have any amp. I have ordered HD6XX 2 weeks ago so I don't have it yet. But I'm looking for amp so when it arrives I will be ready
> 
> I only have stereo amp Marantz PM6004 + HRT Music Streamer II dac
> 
> I also don't listen to classical music.



Assuming that Schiit-Europe has no amplifiers in stock, may I suggest an Asgard 2 from Schiit USA b-stock (in black) for $119.  Shipping would cost about the same, but you would save in import duties / VAT.  From the specs I could dig up, it looks like 380mW into 300 ohms (ample for HD6xx).  IMO, A2 has more midrange presence, and a bit less warm in the bass than Asgard 3 (I have compared them side by side).  This unit also has the nicer Alps 27mm volume control.  Down side for Asgard 2 is that it gets pretty warm (but still cooler than most tube amps).

Also remember that most headphones need a few hours or more of listening to break-in and sound their best.


----------



## limaaa

limaaa said:


> I don't have any amp. I have ordered HD6XX 2 weeks ago so I don't have it yet. But I'm looking for amp so when it arrives I will be ready





tincanear said:


> May I suggest an Asgard 2 from Schiit USA b-stock (in black) for $119.  Shipping would cost about the same, but you would save in import duties / VAT.  From the specs I could dig up, it looks like 380mW into 300 ohms (ample for HD6xx).  IMO, A2 has more midrange presence, and a bit less warm in the bass than Asgard 3 (I have compared them side by side).  This unit also has the nicer Alps 27mm volume control.  Down side for Asgard 2 is that it gets pretty warm (but still cooler than most tube amps).
> 
> Also remember that most headphones need a few hours or more of listening to break-in and sound their best.


Thanks I'll consider A2!


----------



## GearMe

Just a thought...why not try the headphone out on your PM6004 and see if you like the sound?  

If not, then buy a headphone amp.  If so, then spend the $400 on music...or an extra set of headphones...or both!  


BTW, I say this owning the Asgard 3 which replaced my Valhalla 2 (OTL tube rolling/matching/etc. is not for me).


----------



## limaaa (Dec 12, 2020)

GearMe said:


> Just a thought...why not try the headphone out on your PM6004 and see if you like the sound?
> 
> If not, then buy a headphone amp.  If so, then spend the $400 on music...or an extra set of headphones...or both!
> 
> ...


Actually I have listened several headphones through Marantz, such as HD598, NAD Viso HP, HD58X and they all sound good to me . 

I have never tried dedicated headphone amp so I really don't know if there will be any difference.

If I spend $300 on amp, and there is no difference, or the difference is small, that would be such a shame because I can buy another headpones for that money.


----------



## SMOTOJO

limaaa said:


> I don't have the option to demo those amp so it has to be blind buy. I have read somewhere that sound on A3 will be fuller, and will drive HD6xx to full potential? If Magni 3+/Heresy has enough power for HD6xx will the sound be different than on A3? I'm worried if tha sound will be thin on those cheaper amps?


I purchased my A3 blind and based on reviews here and elsewhere. I could not be happier considering the price, warranty, sound, etc.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Dec 12, 2020)

The little Magni 3+ is not thin sounding and actually has more power than the Asgard 2.  I liked my Asgard 2 but actually prefer the Magni 3+.  But you can make grilled cheese sandwiches on top of the Adgard 2, plenty of class A heat.  If it were me I'd wait for the Asgard 3 to be in stock or pay for the Asgard 3 delivery from the US.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 12, 2020)

like @GearMe said, why not try the HD6XX with your Marantz first?  give it a week or two.

On the main thread, Jason has recommended to get headphones first, then choose an amp to match it to get the sound you want.  The HRT DAC has s good reputation. 

One advantage of the Asgard 2 and 3 (or the other amps in the mid-sized chassis, e.g. Magnius and Jotunheim) is the nicer 27mm Alps volume control, better channel tracking at low volumes, very smooth rotation, and less likely to be scratchy when changing volume than the smaller 9mm controls used in Magni 3+ / Heresy.

Asgards have a five year warranty, so they're pretty reliable.


----------



## cgb3

limaaa said:


> The shipping to Europe is $90. So it is $290. Include import fees and Asgard 3 is $400


You don't specify where you are "in Europe". Thinking $90 sounded high, I went to the Schiit site, put an Asgard 3 in the cart, and went to check out.

I chose a central European destination, Berlin, postal code 10115.  FedEx International Economy $55.75. 2-4 days, tracked and insured.

As far as "import fees"; isn't it standard to charge VAT on any purchase made in the EU?

I could care less what you choose for your headphone amp. I do care that you throw shade on a US brand with inaccurate information.

Happy listening.


----------



## Spy Car

I only tried the Magni 3+ (vs Asgard 3) at the Shiiter (Shiit's demostration storefront in Valencia CA), but did a long comparative listening session with my HD 6xx(650)s.

I like the Magni 3+, and the sound profile is similar, but I felt they pooped out when I started pushing the headphones at higher volumes. I went there leaning towards the Magni, but left with the Asgard 3. The extra power is useful when deriving 300 ohm headphone IMO.

I do have an online friend with Focals who--after hearing how much I liked my Asgard 3--decided to upgrade his Magi 3. I was worried he might not hear a big difference. He didn't. And he ended up returning the Asgard 3.

Still think the Asgard 3 is the better choice for the HD 650/6xx.

Bill


----------



## limaaa

cgb3 said:


> You don't specify where you are "in Europe". Thinking $90 sounded high, I went to the Schiit site, put an Asgard 3 in the cart, and went to check out.
> 
> I chose a central European destination, Berlin, postal code 10115.  FedEx International Economy $55.75. 2-4 days, tracked and insured.
> 
> ...


All the information I have provided here are 100% correct!


----------



## sidpost

QUOTE="Spy Car, post: 16030635, member: 527507"]
You have the option to use an internal DAC card if you prefer not to stack a separate DACs and Amp. I sort of like the neatness of an internal card and went with the 4490. The Modius wasn't out yet and the Modi is a smaller footprint (so would stack somewhat awkwardly--not that many people haven't done so).

The Modius has new DAC chips and an improved USB connection, plus additional connections if you need to feed a variety of sources. So not a bad option if you want separates.  The gear is such high value that I don't think you can go too wrong here.

If you need feed more that one amp the Modius is a no brainer. If not, are the upgrades worth the trade off of having a stack? I think many people would argue for the Modius vs an internal DAC card. I'm liking the minimalism one one box and have nothing else in this set up to feed. So I'm happy. Had the Modius been out I'd would have likely wrestled with the decision. But do like one box vs two.

Bill
[/QUOTE]

Bill,

  I'm sort of where you are right now.  In terms of the amp only function, is the Asgard better than the Magnius?  I'm thinking I want the Modius over the internal card with the Asgard but, I'm unsure of the amp differences.  The separate function of the Modius seems attractive and the Magnius appears to make for a better stack.

TIA,
Sid


----------



## blackdragon87

Spy Car said:


> I only tried the Magni 3+ (vs Asgard 3) at the Shiiter (Shiit's demostration storefront in Valencia CA), but did a long comparative listening session with my HD 6xx(650)s.
> 
> I like the Magni 3+, and the sound profile is similar, but I felt they pooped out when I started pushing the headphones at higher volumes. I went there leaning towards the Magni, but left with the Asgard 3. The extra power is useful when deriving 300 ohm headphone IMO.
> 
> ...



def agree with you on the asgard 3


----------



## Spy Car

sidpost said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm sort of where you are right now.  In terms of the amp only function, is the Asgard better than the Magnius?  I'm thinking I want the Modius over the internal card with the Asgard but, I'm unsure of the amp differences.  The separate function of the Modius seems attractive and the Magnius appears to make for a better stack.
> 
> ...



I was initially bummed when the Magnius came out shortly after I picked up my Asgard 3--as I have a pair of very fine Genelec powered near-field monitors that take balanced inputs that I might want to hook up to this system one day.

However, after reading many reviews it seems to me that the continuity circuitry in the Asgard 3 is generally more favored than the integrated circuit design used in the Magnius. I have not heard the Magnius, so I can't say by first-hand listening. I'd like to hear the Magnius when this [expletive deleted] pandemic ends.

For now my Asgard 3 is being used exclusively as a headphone amp, so maximizing the fidelity for that purpose makes sense for my needs.

Bill


----------



## tincanear (Dec 14, 2020)

sidpost said:


> QUOTE="Spy Car, post: 16030635, member: 527507"]
> You have the option to use an internal DAC card if you prefer not to stack a separate DACs and Amp. I sort of like the neatness of an internal card and went with the 4490. The Modius wasn't out yet and the Modi is a smaller footprint (so would stack somewhat awkwardly--not that many people haven't done so).
> 
> The Modius has new DAC chips and an improved USB connection, plus additional connections if you need to feed a variety of sources. So not a bad option if you want separates.  The gear is such high value that I don't think you can go too wrong here.
> ...



yes, both Modius and Magnius have 1.5" height, while Asgard 3 is a bit taller at 2.0" height.  Modius DAC gives you the Unison USB plus the additional s/pdif digital inputs vs the internal 4490 card which is (c-media) USB only.

Magnius amp comes in black only, BTW.

The Asgard 3, however has choice of silver or black, has a bigger internal transformer, the Continuity circuitry, class A operation to 500mW (into 32 ohm load), 5 yr warranty (vs 2 for the Magnius), and is IMO the better option if you are planning to use it with low-impedance (e.g. planar) headphones.

I have the Asgard 3 (driven by a gen 1 Bifrost Multibit), very happy with the unit, but have not listened to the Magnius.


----------



## sidpost

tincanear said:


> yes, both Modius and Magnius have 1.5" height, while Asgard 3 is a bit taller at 2.0" height.  Modius DAC gives you the Unison USB plus the additional s/pdif digital inputs vs the internal 4490 card which is (c-media) USB only.
> 
> Magnius amp comes in black only, BTW.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I have a pair of *HiFiMan HE-560 *V4 Premium Planar Magnetic Headphones coming which has me back into the amp market to drive them.

With

Sensitivity: 90dB
Impedance: 45 Ohms
My normal sources won't drive them well and it seems like they will benefit from some extra power.  With a good external DAC, it also seems like my 'future options' are better as I move to more pure digital source material.

I should also note, Schiit's website suggests both are available in either Silver or Black.  Does one color sound better than the other?  🤣

TIA,
Sid


----------



## CarlosAudio51

sidpost said:


> I should also note, Schiit's website suggests both are available in either Silver or Black.  Does one color sound better than the other?  🤣


Of course! We all know black Schiit is the holy grail of sound quality. Haha.


----------



## jnak00

I had both Magnius and Asgard 3, and strongly preferred the Asgard.  The Magnius sounded artificial and sterile compared to Asgard.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 14, 2020)

for magnius, there is only a dropdown option to select the ac adapter.  no color choice (black only)

for HE-560 45 ohms, I would go with Asgard 3.


----------



## sidpost

tincanear said:


> for magnius, there is only a dropdown option to select the ac adapter.  no color choice (black only)
> 
> for HE-560 45 ohms, I would go with Asgard 3.



Curious?  I wonder if this morning's Google outage affected things.  On the flip side, how hard is it to powder coat something black versus silver when they already do that on their other amps and dacs.


----------



## Chastity

#Black Schiit Matters


----------



## sidpost

Chastity said:


> #Black Schiit Matters



🤣 BSM!!!


----------



## gmcgee78

Hello everybody: I am new here and to headphones. I just got a pair of HD599's and love the way they sound. After reading through here I ordered the asgard3 and the 4490. It showed shipped today and I can't wait to get it. I know it sounds silly to buy an amp this powerful for these cans. But from what I have heard I probably will step up to the maybe the 650's and will have something to drive them. I use musicbee as my player so I can use the WASAPI as my source. I am not a young man so I have ripped a lot of older cd's I have as flac. I have Windows 10 and my question is will I just plug the asgard in to the USB for windows 10 to install it? Will it just bypass the onboard sound or do I have to change a setting. I am sure I will enjoy the asgard. I have enjoyed this forum already and sure there is a lot of smart people here.


----------



## ssmith3046

gmcgee78 said:


> Hello everybody: I am new here and to headphones. I just got a pair of HD599's and love the way they sound. After reading through here I ordered the asgard3 and the 4490. It showed shipped today and I can't wait to get it. I know it sounds silly to buy an amp this powerful for these cans. But from what I have heard I probably will step up to the maybe the 650's and will have something to drive them. I use musicbee as my player so I can use the WASAPI as my source. I am not a young man so I have ripped a lot of older cd's I have as flac. I have Windows 10 and my question is will I just plug the asgard in to the USB for windows 10 to install it? Will it just bypass the onboard sound or do I have to change a setting. I am sure I will enjoy the asgard. I have enjoyed this forum already and sure there is a lot of smart people here.


Just want to say welcome and I know you'll love your Asgard.  Unfortunately I'm not one of those smart folks that can answer your question because I still spin CDs and records but I know you'll get your answer.  I've owned and own several pieces of Schiit and you can't go wrong.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 15, 2020)

gmcgee78 said:


> Hello everybody: I am new here and to headphones. I just got a pair of HD599's and love the way they sound. After reading through here I ordered the asgard3 and the 4490. It showed shipped today and I can't wait to get it. I know it sounds silly to buy an amp this powerful for these cans. But from what I have heard I probably will step up to the maybe the 650's and will have something to drive them. I use musicbee as my player so I can use the WASAPI as my source. I am not a young man so I have ripped a lot of older cd's I have as flac. I have Windows 10 and my question is will I just plug the asgard in to the USB for windows 10 to install it? Will it just bypass the onboard sound or do I have to change a setting. I am sure I will enjoy the asgard. I have enjoyed this forum already and sure there is a lot of smart people here.



general disclaimer: welcome to head-fi.  too bad for your wallet...

congrats on the 4490 Asgard 3.  A3 has the voltage and current to drive most headphone with ease, including IEM's, and planars, making it future-proof.

I have my A3 running from Bifrost OG multibit in Win10 19xx, so your setup experience will hopefully be similar to mine and trouble-free.

some consider the HD650/ HD6XX to be sidegrades to the HD599's.  try borrowing a pair before purchasing 6XX or 650 (you may be really wanting pre-owned HD800S or something totally different for your next HP's).

good choice on ripping to flac or uncompressed (others have told sad, sad, sad stories how they ripped their entire collections to low-bitrate MP3 thinking they were done)

for Windows 10 (and there are a lot of 'flavors' e.g. version 1509...1907...20H2) so there might be some differences in the UI.
basically you want to plug the Asgard 4490 USB into the PC, wait for it to be recognized (might take a few minutes), then right click Windows icon (in lower left corner) and select Settings, then select the Sound tab, and choose from the list the Schiit 4490 DAC as your output device.  be careful with the A3's volume control when getting this set up -- use the low gain setting initially (don't wan't to blow up your ears, headphones, or both)


----------



## artur9

gmcgee78 said:


> I have Windows 10 and my question is will I just plug the asgard in to the USB for windows 10 to install it? Will it just bypass the onboard sound or do I have to change a setting. I am sure I will enjoy the asgard. I have enjoyed this forum already and sure there is a lot of smart people here.


On my Mac it shows up as an audio device and I have to select it.  I don't know how different it could be under Win10.

As an aside, nothing is better than *not* routing the system alerts to the headphone output (at least, audio-wise).  Not having my nap sessions, I mean Zoom sessions, interrupted by a system klaxon is very nice.


----------



## exwhyzed01

Does anyone know what type of DC power rails are available inside the Asgard 3, or at least what the transformer's step down voltage is?  I want to wire-in a device, most likely an audio spectrum analyzer that uses DC 5V, and i don't want to have a USB jack sticking out of the back of the unit just to power it. Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.


----------



## Magic77

exwhyzed01 said:


> Does anyone know what type of DC power rails are available inside the Asgard 3, or at least what the transformer's step down voltage is?  I want to wire-in a device, most likely an audio spectrum analyzer that uses DC 5V, and i don't want to have a USB jack sticking out of the back of the unit just to power it. Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.


I’m assuming you would need a schematic of the Asgard 3 to do something like that. I would post this in the DIY Discussion forum. Someone there may possibly know.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 21, 2020)

exwhyzed01 said:


> Does anyone know what type of DC power rails are available inside the Asgard 3, or at least what the transformer's step down voltage is?  I want to wire-in a device, most likely an audio spectrum analyzer that uses DC 5V, and i don't want to have a USB jack sticking out of the back of the unit just to power it. Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.



how much current does this device require?  might be better off powering this device separately.  presumably, the line level audio signal also has to be fed into this spectrum analyzer too.  even if the current can be supplied by the Asgard 3's power supply, it most likely will add electrical noise onto the A3's power supply rails, which are likely to be at least +-15V or possibly +-25V.

Are you hacking a hole into the A3's case to install this spectrum analyzer?  would definitely void the warranty should the unit have problems.

IMO, you might be better off selling this one (AFAIK resale value on Schiit in Canada is pretty good) and buying an amp (perhaps a second-hand or discontinued model) from another brand that has a spectrum analyzer built in.


----------



## exwhyzed01

@ tincanear
Thank you.  Yes i was planning on hacking a rectangular hole in the case.  I may just do as you say and look for a used unit with a spectrum analyzer.  The RME ADI-2 FS is the only one i can think of for now.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Just want to check before I pack my asgard 3 up for RMA. The unit itself shouldn't be making any buzzing noises right? After a few months I noticed the unit makes a hum / buzz, it's pretty noticable in the dead of night. Additionally I have a hum / buzz through the headphone that I think could be related. Schiit was really helpful in replying back to me.


----------



## Chastity

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just want to check before I pack my asgard 3 up for RMA. The unit itself shouldn't be making any buzzing noises right? After a few months I noticed the unit makes a hum / buzz, it's pretty noticable in the dead of night. Additionally I have a hum / buzz through the headphone that I think could be related. Schiit was really helpful in replying back to me.


As long as it makes noise when nothing is connected, then RMA it.


----------



## Josz27

Could someone give an A2 to A3 comparison? I think I read somewhere in this thread that A2 had better female vocals, but someone could please to elaborate the differences?
How much is an upgrade overall?
Days Ago I lost a Schiit A2 at 60usd.


----------



## sidpost

Josz27 said:


> ...
> Days Ago I lost a Schiit A2 at 60usd.



Lost, as in lost an auction?  Or lost, as in stolen or forgotten on a park bench?


----------



## tincanear (Dec 29, 2020)

Josz27 said:


> Could someone give an A2 to A3 comparison? I think I read somewhere in this thread that A2 had better female vocals, but someone could please to elaborate the differences?
> How much is an upgrade overall?
> Days Ago I lost a Schiit A2 at 60usd.



MY $0.04:
A2 has a warmer midrange, but I find it a bit veiled sounding as well.  A3 is warmer in the bass and has better detail, image left-right location of instruments and a bit less recessed on the top end.  A3 runs cooler it that's an issue for you.  Overall I find the A3 to be a better unit when used for well-recorded acoustic music (e.g. jazz, classical) and paired with an OG Bifrost Multibit. YMMV.

If your are driving low-impedance planars, and $199 is within your budget, then A3 is the way to go.  (might be some pre-owned units avail from those upgrading to newly released Jotunheim 2, but no warranty)

If you are looking at A2, the b-stock units at $119 plus tax & shipping come with a full 5 year warranty.  Yah, $60 is cheap for a used A2, but if if fails (pre-owned unit might be several years old) and blows up your headphones, have you really saved any money?


----------



## Josz27

sidpost said:


> Lost, as in lost an auction?  Or lost, as in stolen or forgotten on a park bench?


A guy posted it in a FB group in where I am, basically I was the one that asked him to post it on ebay, but then for some reason(about shipping to my country) I did not finish the transaction (don't bought it), then the schiit was sold some days later


----------



## Josz27

tincanear said:


> MY $0.04:
> A2 has a warmer midrange, but I find it a bit veiled sounding as well.  A3 is warmer in the bass and has better detail, image left-right location of instruments and a bit less recessed on the top end.  A3 runs cooler it that's an issue for you.  Overall I find the A3 to be a better unit when used for well-recorded acoustic music (e.g. jazz, classical) and paired with an OG Bifrost Multibit. YMMV.
> 
> If your are driving low-impedance planars, and $199 is within your budget, then A3 is the way to go.  (might be some pre-owned units avail from those upgrading to newly released Jotunheim 2, but no warranty)
> ...


Thank you very much, I'm interested in A2/A3 for low impedance audio technicas , I don't know how common is ad900x here but that is a bright headphone that I wonder how it behaves with A2/A3 xD.


----------



## tincanear (Dec 29, 2020)

Josz27 said:


> Thank you very much, I'm interested in A2/A3 for low impedance audio technicas , I don't know how common is ad900x here but that is a bright headphone that I wonder how it behaves with A2/A3 xD.


(revised)
from the specs, AD900x is pretty efficient, so both A2 and A3 would have plenty of power for these.

just briefly tried out A2/A3 on an old pair of K702's (ear pads need replacing??) and with vocals, Mary Black, No Frontiers album, the A2 is better (A3 sounds a bit bright and bass light).

Do you already have the AD900x?  And what is your DAC / source?


----------



## Josz27 (Dec 29, 2020)

tincanear said:


> (revised)
> from the specs, AD900x is pretty efficient, so both A2 and A3 would have plenty of power for these.
> 
> just briefly tried out A2/A3 on an old pair of K702's (ear pads need replacing??) and with vocals, Mary Black, No Frontiers album, the A2 is better (A3 sounds a bit bright and bass light).
> ...


Yes I already have them, I also Have Ath a1000z , ad2000x and a Pinnacle p1 Iem.
I have as source a HRT microstreamer dac/amp, if someone tried that one would be nice to know how bright/warm is asgard in comparison.

I also Have a LGV30+ that I use with the pinnacle p1(which also would be useful to know how asgard compares to the amp section of the LG quad dac).

Recently I tried a Topping L30/D90 combo.

Unless I had some specific configuration, I found it not very musical, I compared the amp section of my HRT vs L30 and I preferred the HRT, l30 had more highs but not in a good way for me, and it was not exactly more detail for me, I found more enjoyable the sound from the HRT amp.
L30 was "sterile" sounding not very musical, not pleasant at all, at least for me.
It was surprising for me since the HRT was supposedly a bright amp, and L30 was brighter lol, and not in a good way for me.

Here comes A2/A3, which are supposedly richer amps compared to the chip driven amps like heresy, magnius,l30 .
I want a musical amp that focus in sounding good( yes I know "good" varies from person lol) , honestly while the amp sounds clean (in noise) I think it does not matter for me if the amp has 130Sinad or something like that,  therefore I Prefer something focused in good Sound quality instead in just fosusing in numbers, but that's me.
I mean, if the distortion/noise of a 113sinad amp is not audible, why bother with a 121sinad amp that probably sounds worse? 
That's Why I have an eye for the asgards, I think that I would prefer something that makes my musical experience better enjoyable/more fun, something with "musical sound" over something just focused in numbers that I don't find enjoyable or sounds sterile in exchange for good measurements.

EDIT:Maybe now my message is big, but I would like to add that matchup is important, and While I don't like topping L30 maybe it could be a good match with some headphones, the treble boost could help very treble shy headphones


----------



## tincanear (Dec 29, 2020)

+1 that SINAD is not the most important thing to look for.  synergy between cans and amp is more important.

both A2 and A3 should have much better bass than the microstreamer (which is likely a chip amp based design given its tiny size).  but I think the A2 may be a better match for you as the A3 also has a bit brighter top end vs A2.  Consider buying the A2 from Schiit directly on www.schiit.com/b-stocks as these have the full 5 year warranty (lower risk when using your nicer, more-expensive headphones versus a used unit with unknown usage / age).  use a short (0.5m or less) RCA cable between the DAC and amplifier.


----------



## npfries

Question: I’m pretty much set on getting an Asgard 2 or 3. Love the looks. I’m getting hung up on which to go with. Assuming $100 for Asgard 2 (used) and $200 for Asgard 3. I have heard that people enjoy the sound of the 2, and I’m not one to go looking at measurements as the deciding factor. Also not worried about the heat from the 2. I also prefer the looks of the 2. Will I regret not going with the 3?

Currently using Momentum 2.0 Wireless in passive mode, and I have an SDAC-B from Drop on order. Considering putting that extra $100 saved toward a Sundara purchase. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Assimilator702

npfries said:


> Question: I’m pretty much set on getting an Asgard 2 or 3. Love the looks. I’m getting hung up on which to go with. Assuming $100 for Asgard 2 (used) and $200 for Asgard 3. I have heard that people enjoy the sound of the 2, and I’m not one to go looking at measurements as the deciding factor. Also not worried about the heat from the 2. I also prefer the looks of the 2. Will I regret not going with the 3?
> 
> Currently using Momentum 2.0 Wireless in passive mode, and I have an SDAC-B from Drop on order. Considering putting that extra $100 saved toward a Sundara purchase. Any thoughts are welcome.


That’s a good question. I own two Asgard 2 one in black and one in silver. I’m about to order the Asgard 3 and will do some extensive comparisons to find this out myself. FYI I might have an Asgard 2 for sale soon. The silver one is used but in great shape while the black one has spent most of its life boxed up. I got such a good deal on it as part of a Bifrost combo deal I couldn’t pass it up


----------



## 23jim

npfries said:


> Question: I’m pretty much set on getting an Asgard 2 or 3. Love the looks. I’m getting hung up on which to go with. Assuming $100 for Asgard 2 (used) and $200 for Asgard 3. I have heard that people enjoy the sound of the 2, and I’m not one to go looking at measurements as the deciding factor. Also not worried about the heat from the 2. I also prefer the looks of the 2. Will I regret not going with the 3?
> 
> Currently using Momentum 2.0 Wireless in passive mode, and I have an SDAC-B from Drop on order. Considering putting that extra $100 saved toward a Sundara purchase. Any thoughts are welcome.


As a new owner of an Asgard 3, I would get it. From what I researched it was a big upgrade from the 2.


----------



## Josz27

Assimilator702 said:


> That’s a good question. I own two Asgard 2 one in black and one in silver. I’m about to order the Asgard 3 and will do some extensive comparisons to find this out myself. FYI I might have an Asgard 2 for sale soon. The silver one is used but in great shape while the black one has spent most of its life boxed up. I got such a good deal on it as part of a Bifrost combo deal I couldn’t pass it up


I'm interested in more Asgard comparisons


----------



## ssmith3046

I've owned and used the A2 for a while and liked it.  I planned on an A3 so I sold the A2 fast and went to the Schiit site and the A3 was back ordered. I had owned a Magni 3+ before and really liked it so I ordered another one. I've been using the Magni 3+ now for several months and the A3 has been in stock but I'm liking the Magni 3+ so much I haven't bothered ordering the A3.  My Focal Clears are easy to drive and the Magni 3+ has more juice than the A2, albeit it's not Class-A cooking 100%. I'll probably eventually order the A3.


----------



## Assimilator702

ssmith3046 said:


> I've owned and used the A2 for a while and liked it.  I planned on an A3 so I sold the A2 fast and went to the Schiit site and the A3 was back ordered. I had owned a Magni 3+ before and really liked it so I ordered another one. I've been using the Magni 3+ now for several months and the A3 has been in stock but I'm liking the Magni 3+ so much I haven't bothered ordering the A3.  My Focal Clears are easy to drive and the Magni 3+ has more juice than the A2, albeit it's not Class-A cooking 100%. I'll probably eventually order the A3.


Ive also been enjoying the Magni 3+ over the last 3 months. As others have pointed out it has a much better treble presentation than the Magni 3. With certain iems the Magni 3 is a bit he upper octaves. Now I want a powerhouse for my Focal Elegia and I’m glad I didn’t jump on the Magnius and gave a second look at the Asgard 3.


----------



## npfries

Assimilator702 said:


> Ive also been enjoying the Magni 3+ over the last 3 months. As others have pointed out it has a much better treble presentation than the Magni 3. With certain iems the Magni 3 is a bit he upper octaves. Now I want a powerhouse for my Focal Elegia and I’m glad I didn’t jump on the Magnius and gave a second look at the Asgard 3.



If you get a chance can you try the Elegia with the Asgard 2? I’ve been eying the Elegia & Elex as well. I don’t mind spending the extra $100 for the Asgard 3, just trying to determine how soon I’ll need the extra power


----------



## tincanear

npfries said:


> Question: I’m pretty much set on getting an Asgard 2 or 3. Love the looks. I’m getting hung up on which to go with. Assuming $100 for Asgard 2 (used) and $200 for Asgard 3. I have heard that people enjoy the sound of the 2, and I’m not one to go looking at measurements as the deciding factor. Also not worried about the heat from the 2. I also prefer the looks of the 2. Will I regret not going with the 3?
> 
> Currently using Momentum 2.0 Wireless in passive mode, and I have an SDAC-B from Drop on order. Considering putting that extra $100 saved toward a Sundara purchase. Any thoughts are welcome.



what kind of music do you listen to, and how loud?

Asgard 2 is rated for 1W into both 32 and 50 ohms, so plenty of power for Sundara (for SusVara, which is 83db efficiency on a good day, you need something like the A3).  For A2, there are closeout units (brand new with full warranty) on Schiit.com/b-stocks for around $119.  While I have both A2 and A3, IMO, the A3 has better imaging and soundstage depth on well-recorded jazz and classical music. hp's are mid-efficiency ~16 ohm planars, sourced from a Bifrost OG Multibit.


----------



## lpd2

I own this A3 with 4490 module. ASR website measured my configuration and concluded the DAC unit was limiting power and listening level improved quite a bit with an outboard DAC albeit they were using a pricey rme model. I have BD T1 600ohm cans set to arrive monday and wonder if I will see they same power improvements with a JDS atom dac??? I am a layperson in these technical matters.


----------



## Jazz1

Hofy said:


> Just a larger version of what I have used on my Magni.  I find it easier to turn and it allows me to see where the volume is set at much easier.
> 
> (my Magni knob)


Just ordered the Asgard 3....where the heck can I get one of those volume knobs???


----------



## tincanear (Jan 1, 2021)

lpd2 said:


> I own this A3 with 4490 module. ASR website measured my configuration and concluded the DAC unit was limiting power and listening level improved quite a bit with an outboard DAC albeit they were using a pricey rme model. I have BD T1 600ohm cans set to arrive monday and wonder if I will see they same power improvements with a JDS atom dac??? I am a layperson in these technical matters.



the T1 is rated for 300mW and 102dB, so very unlikely that you will need anything close to the amplifier's max power output (hearing and/or headphone damage very likely).  I would expect typical max listening levels in the 9 to 12 o'clock range of the volume control (< 1/10th of max power).  IMO, spec-focused sites like ASR don't provide enough data to determine how equipment will actually sound (because present technology doesn't measure the right things and/or hasn't properly quantified the physiological aspects of human hearing).

IIRC there were two versions of 4490 module, the G2 being the newer one with OPA1662 active filter stage.  not sure which one was tested by ASR.

New headphones need break-in time also (bass and midrange get a bit fuller, and improved dynamics)


----------



## Jazz1 (Jan 1, 2021)

I just ordered the Asgard with the True Multi-Bit. I plan to run it off my Apple M1 MacMini. Those familiar with the M1 MacMini know there are not a lot of USB ports.

I'm wondering if it would be okay to run the Asgard via a computer OWC USB Thunderbolt 4 dock (just released)? Am I going to turn my Schiit crappy? Sorry, I couldn't resist...but my question and concerns are real. Also would an Audoiquest Jitterbug anti-noise USB adapter be okay? I'll be running Tidal.

Its been a long time since I purchased a DAC/AMP. My other computer workstation is still sporting the old PS Audio GCHA and Musical Fidelity M1, which I love. It will be interesting for my own purposes to compare the two setups. I needed a smaller rig for my smaller second computer desk.

Oh, I forgot to ask, I've tapped into a lot of online/YouTube reviews. Has the Asgard 3 changed since its introduction?

Happy New Year everyone, I'm glad this thread is still going strong!


----------



## Jazz1

Rattle said:


> Asgard 3 is amazing with LCD2 and HD650 IMO, I sent magnius back quickly, i did not like it as a headphone amp much.



I’m so glad to read this. I have one on the way and have both those headphones waiting!


----------



## tincanear (Jan 1, 2021)

AFAIK Asgard 3 has remained the same since the introduction 1-1/2 yrs ago in mid 2019.  not sure when the 4490 DAC module went to G2 version, though.

IMO, A3 is a big upgrade from A2.

chain: old CD player via coax s/pdif --> Bifrost OG Multibit --> A2 or A3 --> low-Z (16 ohm) planar headphones when listening to well recorded jazz or classical.


----------



## lpd2

tincanear said:


> the T1 is rated for 300mW and 102dB, so very unlikely that you will need anything close to the amplifier's max power output (hearing and/or headphone damage very likely).  I would expect typical max listening levels in the 9 to 12 o'clock range of the volume control (< 1/10th of max power).  IMO, spec-focused sites like ASR don't provide enough data to determine how equipment will actually sound (because present technology doesn't measure the right things and/or hasn't properly quantified the physiological aspects of human hearing).
> 
> IIRC there were two versions of 4490 module, the G2 being the newer one with OPA1662 active filter stage.  not sure which one was tested by ASR.
> 
> New headphones need break-in time also (bass and midrange get a bit fuller, and improved dynamics)


ASR review came out a month or so after I got mine. I am not well versed in the technical bits but the review made it seem like I am undervolting the amp via the DAC?? I guess I should order an outboard DAC to see if I hear any difference. Reviewer made it sound like a pretty bad DAC but on a great amp. What spec am I looking for in a DAC so I don't make the same mistake? Any advice? Leaning toward the jds Atom dac.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 2, 2021)

lpd2 said:


> ASR review came out a month or so after I got mine. I am not well versed in the technical bits but the review made it seem like I am undervolting the amp via the DAC?? I guess I should order an outboard DAC to see if I hear any difference. Reviewer made it sound like a pretty bad DAC but on a great amp. What spec am I looking for in a DAC so I don't make the same mistake? Any advice? Leaning toward the jds Atom dac.



before spending any more money on an external DAC, try out the internal 4490 with your new (high efficiency dynamic) headphones.  In high gain, I expect that your max listening level will be at the 12 o'clock position or lower, nowhere near the amplifier's max output. 

at 102 db/mW efficiency (Beyer's spec rating), 10mW will reach 112dB, which is more than four times as loud as a smoke detector (~90dB).

  for reference a 100dB signal sounds "twice as loud" as a 90dB level, so 110dB is twice twice (four times) as loud as 90dB.

ASR is great for paper calculations, but doesn't tell you a bit how something will sound  (do you listen to music or paper?)

there's a lot of people who spent serious money on all-tube or tube hybrid amplifiers (like Lyr 3) and those have really "poor" THD distortion numbers.


----------



## lpd2

My 250ohm 1770's were powered to above comfortable levels but I was always a bit puzzled by how far I could get that knob. Actually about 3:00 position for those. My Elegia was about noon or so at high gain and pretty much maxed in low gain. My overwhelming impression of the A3 is still positive, and I have enjoyed more than a few albums on it. More still yet to come. Wouldve eventually shelled out for a new DAC anyway. ASR _did reccommend it_ just to be clear but with caveat that it not be 4490 dac. I can live with shelling out another 100$ on the Atom DAC if it gets it to near "state of the art" as ASR review said.


----------



## artur9

lpd2 said:


> ... ASR review ...


As far as I can tell, ASR doesn't review anything.  The measurer-in-chief measures things (incorrectly, btw, according to people who use the same equipment) and makes grand pronouncements about equipment based on those measurements.  Then the shark tank of acolytes weighs in on that.

I wouldn't rush to replace anything based on the ASR information.  

Here's my perspective on ASR:  Given the published information would I be able to tell if the device is easy to use/meets my needs?  AFAICT, the only thing that site publishes are raw numbers from electrical circuits.

When I'm a cyborg and can take the input directly from an electrical circuit I think then ASR will be useful.


----------



## tincanear

lpd2 said:


> My 250ohm 1770's were powered to above comfortable levels but I was always a bit puzzled by how far I could get that knob. Actually about 3:00 position for those. My Elegia was about noon or so at high gain and pretty much maxed in low gain. My overwhelming impression of the A3 is still positive, and I have enjoyed more than a few albums on it. More still yet to come. Wouldve eventually shelled out for a new DAC anyway. ASR _did reccommend it_ just to be clear but with caveat that it not be 4490 dac. I can live with shelling out another 100$ on the Atom DAC if it gets it to near "state of the art" as ASR review said.



if you are still planning another DAC (which will probably sound similar to what you have now, given a $100 target price range), and are using a USB connection to the digital source, consider a Modi 3+ that is equipped with Schiit's Unison USB receiver chip (in addition to having coaxial RCA and Toslink optical S/PDIF inputs).


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jan 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="tincanear, post: 16
As far as I can tell, ASR doesn't review anything. The measurer-in-chief measures things (incorrectly, btw, according to people who use the same equipment) and makes grand pronouncements about equipment based on those measurements. Then the shark tank of acolytes weighs in on that.

I wouldn't rush to replace anything based on the ASR information.

Here's my perspective on ASR: Given the published information would I be able to tell if the device is easy to use/meets my needs? AFAICT, the only thing that site publishes are raw numbers from electrical circuits.

When I'm a cyborg and can take the input directly from an electrical circuit I think then ASR will be useful.

There's a lot of variables that come into play with a stereo system and we all hear differently but I would still rather read reviews based on how different equipment sounds to listeners to help me decide what to buy than read the results of electronic test measurements.
A schiit Modi multibit is fantastic sounding little $250 DAC in my opinion, and the opinions of a lot of owners, but the measurements results aren't stellar from what I've heard. Who cares?!


----------



## sidpost

How does the Modi Multibit compare to the Modius?  Does one sound better than the other?  I should note I'm pretty committed to the new Asgard but, I haven't ordered yet.

It looks like the Modius has more modern connections but, that really doesn't describe sound quality.


----------



## ssmith3046

sidpost said:


> How does the Modi Multibit compare to the Modius?  Does one sound better than the other?  I should note I'm pretty committed to the new Asgard but, I haven't ordered yet.
> 
> It looks like the Modius has more modern connections but, that really doesn't describe sound quality.


I've owned the Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit and if I were blindfolded and someone were switching back and forth between the Modius and the multibits I'm not sure I'd be able to tell the difference between them. There was a big difference between the Modi 3 and Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit. I've used both the SE and balanced connections on the Modius and they both sound great.


----------



## sidpost

ssmith3046 said:


> I've owned the Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit and if I were blindfolded and someone were switching back and forth between the Modius and the multibits I'm not sure I'd be able to tell the difference between them. There was a big difference between the Modi 3 and Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit. I've used both the SE and balanced connections on the Modius and they both sound great.



Thank you very much!  That post is super helpful.


----------



## ssmith3046

sidpost said:


> Thank you very much!  That post is super helpful.


I've been really happy with the Modius.  I've planned on upgrading to the Bifrost 2 but I just haven't felt the need to spend $700 as long as the Modius keeps putting a smile on my face. I know from all the reviews from owners that the Bifrost 2 is a great DAC and I'll get around someday to ordering one.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 3, 2021)

@sidpost  If you are OK with a separate DAC and amp setup, then I recommend ordering the Asgard 3 without any modules, and get a separate DAC (Unison USB plus additional S/PDIF coax & optical inputs).  With A3 and my planars, I can tell a difference between Modi 3+ and Bifrost OG Multibit, and prefer the Bifrost OG MB aka "bimby", this when fed from an old CD player via coax (RCA) S/PDIF digital.  I have not listened to Modius (looks nicer when stacked below Asgard 3), so I can't comment on its sound vs the 4490-based DACs.


----------



## Hofy

Jazz1 said:


> Just ordered the Asgard 3....where the heck can I get one of those volume knobs???



This is what I have on my Asgard3.   https://www.parts-express.com/large-aluminum-tapered-receiver---amp-knob-11-matte--240-2222


----------



## Jazz1

Hofy said:


> This is what I have on my Asgard3.   https://www.parts-express.com/large-aluminum-tapered-receiver---amp-knob-11-matte--240-2222


Many thanks!


----------



## sidpost

tincanear said:


> @sidpost  If you are OK with a separate DAC and amp setup, then I recommend ordering the Asgard 3 without any modules, and get a separate DAC (Unison USB plus additional S/coax & optical inputs).  With A3 and my planars, I can tell a difference between Modi 3+ and Bifrost OG Multibit, and prefer the Bifrost OG MB aka "bimby", this when fed from an old CD player via coax (RCA) S/PDIF digital.  I have not listened to Modius (looks nicer when stacked below Asgard 3), so I can't comment on its sound vs the 4490-based DACs.



I'm thinking I want to go with a separate amp and DAC.  That way if, or when, I upgrade I can do one without the other.  This also helps with obsolescence and equipment failure as one won't force an upgrade to the other.

I have HiFiMan HE-560 V4 Premium Planar Magnetic Headphones I want to drive in addition to some other single-ended options that I think will benefit from the Asgard.  The question on the DAC is a bit ambiguous at a $200 price-point but, the Modius seems to be well rated compared to some others I looked at.

I have considered a Magnius/Modius combo as well but, the Asgard seems to be the better option.  I am receptive to other options as well since I haven't committed to an amp/DAC yet.


----------



## tincanear

sidpost said:


> I'm thinking I want to go with a separate amp and DAC.  That way if, or when, I upgrade I can do one without the other.  This also helps with obsolescence and equipment failure as one won't force an upgrade to the other.
> 
> I have HiFiMan HE-560 V4 Premium Planar Magnetic Headphones I want to drive in addition to some other single-ended options that I think will benefit from the Asgard.  The question on the DAC is a bit ambiguous at a $200 price-point but, the Modius seems to be well rated compared to some others I looked at.
> 
> I have considered a Magnius/Modius combo as well but, the Asgard seems to be the better option.  I am receptive to other options as well since I haven't committed to an amp/DAC yet.



There's Modi Multibit at $250 (but backordered right now thru February) if you prefer R2R style DAC's instead of D/S Delta-Sigma like the 4490 & 4493 are.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been really happy with the Modius.  I've planned on upgrading to the Bifrost 2 but I just haven't felt the need to spend $700 as long as the Modius keeps putting a smile on my face. I know from all the reviews from owners that the Bifrost 2 is a great DAC and I'll get around someday to ordering one.



I've had my Modius for the past few months and really like it.  It punches well above its price. 😊


----------



## Garney (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone using a Modi 3 (non plus) with their Asgard 3? I've been considering upgrading from my Heresy to either a Asgard 3, Magnius or Jot2 + Modius, but am thinking sticking with SE may serve me just fine and save me some money rather than buying a new amp + balanced DAC + XLR interconnects all at once.

I love my Heresy but am wanting pre outs to run a pair of powered desktop monitors which has me looking at the higher end Schiit amps. 

EDIT: just realized my Heresy has pre outs haha. What a goof.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Garney said:


> Anyone using a Modi 3 (non plus) with their Asgard 3? I've been considering upgrading from my Heresy to either a Asgard 3, Magnius or Jot2 + Modius, but am thinking sticking with SE may serve me just fine and save me some money rather than buying a new amp + balanced DAC + XLR interconnects all at once.
> 
> I love my Heresy but am wanting pre outs to run a pair of powered desktop monitors which has me looking at the higher end Schiit amps.



Using an Asgard 3 with a Schiit Modius.   Great combo.  Especially if you purchase them as B stock.


----------



## tincanear

Garney said:


> Anyone using a Modi 3 (non plus) with their Asgard 3? I've been considering upgrading from my Heresy to either a Asgard 3, Magnius or Jot2 + Modius, but am thinking sticking with SE may serve me just fine and save me some money rather than buying a new amp + balanced DAC + XLR interconnects all at once.



Magni Heresy has pre-outs (they are turned off when the headphones are plugged in, IIRC)


----------



## Garney

tincanear said:


> Magni Heresy has pre-outs (they are turned off when the headphones are plugged in, IIRC)


You know, you'd think I'd have noticed this! Just flipped it around after typing my message and sure enough, there they are.


----------



## Garney

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Using an Asgard 3 with a Schiit Modius.   Great combo.  Especially if you purchase them as B stock.


Thanks for the feedback. I've seen a few Magnius go for ~$160 second hand as well. 

I think if I end up buying a balanced DAC that I'll just bite the bullet and get either a Magnius or Jot2 to pair with it and some balanced cables. I only really listen to my LCD-2 and have a cable with mini-XLR terminating interconnect so i'm not looking at too much $ for cables to go balanced. My wallet would much prefer I stick with my Modi 3 and just upgrade my amp but I feel like if I go that route I'd prefer to get the Asgard 3 as I don't see the point in buying a Magnius or Jot2 and just using the SE output.


----------



## tincanear

Garney said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've seen a few Magnius go for ~$160 second hand as well.
> 
> I think if I end up buying a balanced DAC that I'll just bite the bullet and get either a Magnius or Jot2 to pair with it and some balanced cables. I only really listen to my LCD-2 and have a cable with mini-XLR terminating interconnect so i'm not looking at too much $ for cables to go balanced. My wallet would much prefer I stick with my Modi 3 and just upgrade my amp but I feel like if I go that route I'd prefer to get the Asgard 3 as I don't see the point in buying a Magnius or Jot2 and just using the SE output.


 At some point, if you get another amplifier, consider either Asgard 3 or Jotunheim 2 over the other Schiit offerings.  IMO, Jason's discrete low-feedback designs sound better.  Driving 16 ohm planars with an A3 via Bifrost OG Multibit.


----------



## Garney

tincanear said:


> At some point, if you get another amplifier, consider either Asgard 3 or Jotunheim 2 over the other Schiit offerings.  IMO, Jason's discrete low-feedback designs sound better.  Driving 16 ohm planars with an A3 via Bifrost OG Multibit.


Appreciate the recommendations. I'm leaning towards keeping my Modi 3 and picking up an Asgard 3 to pair with it and being done. The Jotunheim 2 looks really nice but at 2x the price of the Asgard I think it's out of reach for me at the moment.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jan 6, 2021)

Garney said:


> Appreciate the recommendations. I'm leaning towards keeping my Modi 3 and picking up an Asgard 3 to pair with it and being done. The Jotunheim 2 looks really nice but at 2x the price of the Asgard I think it's out of reach for me at the moment.


I'd go with Asgard 3 and sell the Modi 3 and buy a $200 Modius when you can. To my ears the Modius bests the Modi 3 and Modi multibit, Bifrost multibit,  and Bifrost 4490. Purely subjective opinion of course but I've owned all of the above and prefer the Modius. I've also used balanced and SE on the Modius and both sound great.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Garney said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've seen a few Magnius go for ~$160 second hand as well.
> 
> I think if I end up buying a balanced DAC that I'll just bite the bullet and get either a Magnius or Jot2 to pair with it and some balanced cables. I only really listen to my LCD-2 and have a cable with mini-XLR terminating interconnect so i'm not looking at too much $ for cables to go balanced. My wallet would much prefer I stick with my Modi 3 and just upgrade my amp but I feel like if I go that route I'd prefer to get the Asgard 3 as I don't see the point in buying a Magnius or Jot2 and just using the SE output.



Any of these choices is a sound one.   Schiit builds great gear for the money.  Best of luck! 😊


----------



## ssmith3046

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Any of these choices is a sound one.   Schiit builds great gear for the money.  Best of luck! 😊


I'm a Schiithead through and through!


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

ssmith3046 said:


> I'm a Schiithead through and through!





ssmith3046 said:


> I'm a Schiithead through and through!



With about 10 pieces of their gear I guess I qualify as well. 😁


----------



## Jazz1

Wah!  Still waiting for mine to ship. I've ordered an AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cable, and will probably perch the Asgard on a very heavy duty, metal speaker stand by my desk (my desk is small). Talk about putting Schiit on a pedestal! Alternative placement would be right in front of me on my desk. Though the cable would probably get in the way of my computer's keyboard.

Anyone else recently order? Is it shipping?


----------



## tafens

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> With about 10 pieces of their gear I guess I qualify as well. 😁



With 9 pieces owned and 11 bought (2 were gifts) I guess I qualify too


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> Wah!  Still waiting for mine to ship. I've ordered an AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cable, and will probably perch the Asgard on a very heavy duty, metal speaker stand by my desk (my desk is small). Talk about putting Schiit on a pedestal! Alternative placement would be right in front of me on my desk. Though the cable would probably get in the way of my computer's keyboard.
> 
> Anyone else recently order? Is it shipping?




The A3 seems to be in stock.  Recently ordered a B stock Asgard 2.   Got it in 3 days from California to NY.  I paid for Fedex ground, but Schiit upgraded it to three day shipping 
at their expense.  The company is great like that.


----------



## Jazz1

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> The A3 seems to be in stock.  Recently ordered a B stock Asgard 2.   Got it in 3 days from California to NY.  I paid for Fedex ground, but Schiit upgraded it to three day shipping
> at their expense.  The company is great like that.


Yes, it was in stock when I ordered...granted over the holidays, but when I inquired I was told it would be delayed....I wonder if the True Multibit is the issue? I'll give them until next week and make another inquiry. I will give Schiit reps. credit for being response even during the holidays! 

In the meantime the Audioquest Dragonfly Red plays on....I do hope the new rig outshines it.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> Yes, it was in stock when I ordered...granted over the holidays, but when I inquired I was told it would be delayed....I wonder if the True Multibit is the issue? I'll give them until next week and make another inquiry. I will give Schiit reps. credit for being response even during the holidays!
> 
> In the meantime the Audioquest Dragonfly Red plays on....I do hope the new rig outshines it.




I would be surprised if it didn't.   The A3 is a great headphone amp for the money.  Arguably, the best deal in headphone
amplifiers on the market at the present time.  It is well worth waiting for IMHO.  If the multibit version is delayed you can
always purchase an A3 and a modi multibit.


----------



## Jazz1

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> I would be surprised if it didn't.   The A3 is a great headphone amp for the money.  Arguably, the best deal in headphone
> amplifiers on the market at the present time.  It is well worth waiting for IMHO.  If the multibit version is delayed you can
> always purchase an A3 and a modi multibit.


Thank you. I will wait it out! It was just supposition on my part about the True Multibit delaying the shipping. I’m glad to hear that it is worth the wait!


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> Thank you. I will wait it out! It was just supposition on my part about the True Multibit delaying the shipping. I’m glad to hear that it is worth the wait!


Good luck!  😊


----------



## Jazz1

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Good luck!  😊


As my Sainted Grandmother used to say, “By and By”. Her way to say be patient, young one.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> As my Sainted Grandmother used to say, “By and By”. Her way to say be patient, young one.




Sounds like a wise lady.  😊


----------



## maul (Jan 13, 2021)

Okay, I bought this off eBay from a reputable seller, and it was described as "mint" and looks as much, with all the original packaging.

However, something seems wrong here. Even though the Asgard 3 is supposed to have around 3x the power output of the Asgard 2, I'm not experiencing that. I have to put the knob at basically the same position on both for my HE-500s (and DT 770s) on high gain, and it's worse on low gain...

If I use the K371s for instance, which are very efficient, I have to go almost to 2 o'clock on the Asgard 3 for a reasonable volume (on a particular song). Yet, using the Asgard 2, I only have to go to around 12 o'clock. Could this be a defective unit, or is there some other explanation?

Edit: I've actually found a few threads mentioning the seemingly lower volume levels of the Asgard 3, with some thinking their units were defective as well. Bizarre.


----------



## Spy Car

maul said:


> Okay, I bought this off eBay from a reputable seller, and it was described as "mint" and looks as much, with all the original packaging.
> 
> However, something seems wrong here. Even though the Asgard 3 is supposed to have around 3x the power output of the Asgard 2, I'm not experiencing that. I have to put the knob at basically the same position on both for my HE-500s (and DT 770s) on high gain, and it's worse on low gain...
> 
> ...



With my 300 ohm HD6xx (Sen 650s) I'm generally playing back music about 10-11 o'clock. 12 o'clock is about the max I go when I want the music "hot." 

Bill


----------



## sidpost

The potentiometer behind the volume knob could easily explain this if it had a touch of corrosion for example.  It also could be a source problem with either the cabling or the connectors on either end.

In terms of power output, any decent electronics shop with an oscilloscope should be able to measure power output without much effort.  Whether it is worth the effort is a different issue.


----------



## maul

Spy Car said:


> With my 300 ohm HD6xx (Sen 650s) I'm generally playing back music about 10-11 o'clock. 12 o'clock is about the max I go when I want the music "hot."
> 
> Bill



Well, that makes it more likely it's not a defective unit - I have an HD650 as well, and for most music it's around 11-12. The problem is it's also around 11-12 for the Asgard 2. I would not expect something with 2-3x the power output to have the same volume levels, and a higher knob position on low gain. It doesn't make sense.

With my inefficient HE-500s, I sometimes have to crank it up to 4 or 5 o'clock on certain classical pieces. One of the reasons I bought the Asgard 3 was to have more volume/headroom for certain recordings.

Based on some other threads I saw, it seems like this is an inherent thing, and not just my unit. It makes me wonder if the specs are accurate, and how much power is actually being sent to these headphones. I've sent an email to Schiit, we'll see what they have to say about it - I'd love to know what the deal is.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Jan 13, 2021)

maul said:


> Well, that makes it more likely it's not a defective unit - I have an HD650 as well, and for most music it's around 11-12. The problem is it's also around 11-12 for the Asgard 2. I would not expect something with 2-3x the power output to have the same volume levels, and a higher knob position on low gain. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> With my inefficient HE-500s, I sometimes have to crank it up to 4 or 5 o'clock on certain classical pieces. One of the reasons I bought the Asgard 3 was to have more volume/headroom for certain recordings.
> 
> Based on some other threads I saw, it seems like this is an inherent thing, and not just my unit. It makes me wonder if the specs are accurate, and how much power is actually being sent to these headphones. I've sent an email to Schiit, we'll see what they have to say about it - I'd love to know what the deal is.




The Asgard 2 is pure class A.   Approximately 1 watt of pure Class A into 32 to 50 ohm headphones.  Class A is more powerful than Class AB.  The Asgard 3 is pure class A up to 500 milliwatts (1/2 watt) and class AB above 500 milliwatts.  In my experience in the 32 ohm to 50 ohm range the power between the A2 and A3 is similar.  The A3 has more power into higher impedance headphones like the Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 600.   Overall,  it's a more flexible amp than the A2, but with a similar sonic signature.

Also,  the output impedance on your D/A converter can make a difference too.

A lower output impedance would mean that you would need a higher volume on your amp, then if the output impedance on your D/A converter was higher.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 13, 2021)

maul said:


> Okay, I bought this off eBay from a reputable seller, and it was described as "mint" and looks as much, with all the original packaging.
> 
> However, something seems wrong here. Even though the Asgard 3 is supposed to have around 3x the power output of the Asgard 2, I'm not experiencing that. I have to put the knob at basically the same position on both for my HE-500s (and DT 770s) on high gain, and it's worse on low gain...
> 
> ...


I own both Asgard 2 and 3.  For a given headphone, the volume level at the ear (SPL) depends on the amplifier gain.  In low gain mode, A2 is 3.5dB (gain of 1.5), and A3 is 0dB (gain of 1) , so the volume control setting will need to be turned higher on A3 versus A2.  In high gain mode, both A2 and A3 are identical, 15.6dB (gain of 6) , so same volume control position for same identical loudness.  For full rated power, which is extremely loud and may be damaging to your ears and / or headphones, the A3 needs a source that can provide about 2Vrms.  Perhaps your source has a low output voltage.  What is the spec for the max output of your source (DAC)?


----------



## maul (Jan 13, 2021)

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> The Asgard 2 is pure class A.   Approximately 1 watt of pure Class A into 32 to 50 ohm headphones.  Class A is more powerful than Class AB.  The Asgard 3 is pure class A up to 500 milliwatts (1/2 watt) and class AB above 500 milliwatts.  In my experience in the 32 ohm to 50 ohm range the power between the A2 and A3 is similar.  The A3 has more power into higher impedance headphones like the Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 600.   Overall,  it's a more flexible amp than the A2, but with a similar sonic signature.
> 
> Also,  the output impedance on your D/A converter can make a difference too.
> 
> A lower output impedance would mean that you would need a higher volume on your amp, then if the output impedance on your D/A converter was higher.



I'm not knowledgeable enough to disagree with what you're saying here, but it doesn't seem quite right. Is there really enough of a disparity between Class A and AB for 1W vs 500mW/3.5W to be the same volume? If that's the case, then what's really the point of going this route when their marketing states that their goal is to increase power output, using Magni doubling as an example?

They wanted to create a more powerful Asgard... except it's not actually more powerful?

"Think of Asgard 3 as a 500mW Class A amp with a 3.5W "turbo mode."
"More power: Asgard 3 provides 3.5X the power output of previous Asgards."



Jimmyblues1959 said:


> The A3 has more power into higher impedance headphones like the Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 600.



This kind of seems to be at odds with what you said before about Class A/AB disparity. Based on the specs, if it's providing more power to higher impedence headphones, shouldn't it be providing more power into lower impedance, hard-to-drive planars as well?

Asgard 2:

Max Power, 32 ohms: 1.0W
Max Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W
Max Power, 300 ohms: 380mW
Max Power, 600 ohms: 190mW

Asgard 3:

Max Power, 16 ohms: 5W RMS per channel
Max Power, 32 ohms: 3.5W RMS per channel
Max Power, 50 ohms: 2.5W RMS per channel
Max Power, 300 ohms: 600mW RMS per channel
Max Power, 600 ohms: 300mW RMS per channel

I'm just trying to understand, any additional info is welcome.



tincanear said:


> I own both Asgard 2 and 3.  For a given headphone, the volume level at the ear (SPL) depends on the amplifier gain.  In low gain mode, A2 is 3.5dB (gain of 1.5), and A3 is 0dB (gain of 1) , so the volume control setting will need to be turned higher on A3 versus A2.  In high gain mode, both A2 and A3 are identical, 15.6dB (gain of 6) , so same volume control position for same identical loudness.  For full rated power, which is extremely loud and may be damaging to your ears and / or headphones, the A3 needs a source that can provide about 2Vrms.  Perhaps your source has a low output voltage.  What is the spec for the max output of your source (DAC)?



Thanks for the info, that lines up with what I'm hearing on low gain, but I'm still confused. Where does the extra power output come into play here, if the volume levels are the same on high gain?

I'm using a Bifrost 4490 btw. I have a basic measurement rig, I could get some level comparisons if I find the time.

Oh, and I like the amp regardless, similar but more resolving - quite nice.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Jan 13, 2021)

maul said:


> I'm not knowledgeable enough to disagree with what you're saying here, but it doesn't seem quite right. Is there really enough of a disparity between Class A and AB for 1W vs 500mW/3.5W to be the same volume? If that's the case, then what's really the point of going this route when their marketing states that their goal is to increase power output, using Magni doubling as an example?
> 
> They wanted to create a more powerful Asgard... except it's not actually more powerful?
> 
> ...




It has to do with current vs voltage.   Higher impedance headphones need more voltage, while lower impedance headphones need more current.   Some amplifiers can put out lots of current and voltage, like the Asgard 3, making them ideal for driving all types of impedance headphones.   However, most headphone amps tend to either favor higher current or higher voltage.   The Asgard 2 tends to favor lower impedance headphones that require more current than voltage. 

For example, my 20 year old Antique Sound Lab MG Head DT puts out a mere 150 milliwatts into 32 ohms to 50 ohms.  Because it lacks current,  the ASL does not sound very good with lower impedance headphones.   However,  it sounds quite good with higher impedance headphones because it puts out plenty of voltage, easily driving even my 600 ohm AKG K240 Sextett. 

I agree about liking their sound.  The A2 is one of my favorite low priced headphone amps for driving inexpensive planars like the Fostex T50RP MK 3 and the Hifiman HE4XX.


----------



## sidpost

As noted above, different gain levels will affect the volume knob position and how loud your headphones get.  Input signal strength can have a similar effect.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 14, 2021)

The Class A vs Class AB refers to the amount of heat generation, with Class A generating a lot more idle heat than a Class AB amplifier of the same output power rating.  In the case of the Asgard 2 and Asgard 3 amplifiers, the case acts as a heatsink, so there is a limit to the output power rating (higher rated power = hotter running amp).

For typical dynamic headphones, the efficiency is around 100dB/mW, so output power is ~10mW for 110dB (4 times a loud as a smoke detector).  For medium efficiency planars at ~92dB/mW, the output power is ~63mW for 110dB.  For most headphones, both Asgard 2 and Asgard 3 will be nowhere near the max power rating.

IOW, the amplifier max power rating (typically measured at 1% distortion???) is not the critical factor (but is often a selling point) unless its under a 100mW for the target load impedance (or rated at 10%THD or higher).

An exception would be the Susvara, which is ~82db/mW IIRC, so peaks of 110dB would need ~630mW, and the A3 should outperform the A2 power-wise in this situation.

To my ears and using a medium efficiency low-impedance (~16 ohm) planar, the A2 (est ~500mW maybe lower, max into 16 ohms) always sounded a bit veiled in the midrange / lower treble, with a somewhat flat soundstage depth.   I much prefer the A3's midrange, lower treble and soundstage depth, even though sometimes the bass seems a bit too warm.  For my listening, I prefer the high gain mode, and have the volume in the lower 1/4 of its range (nowhere near max rated power).

From an electronics design perspective, the A3's advantage is the Continuity circuit, plus paired-matched transistors.  Continuity allows a lower bias current (= cooler at idle) and helps reduce distortion at higher power levels.  The paired-matched transistors which help reduce distortion further, are relatively new components and were not available when the Asgard 2 was designed many years ago.


----------



## ozz

I feel the A3's advantage is being able to play very dynamic passages without fear of clipping which will result in a cleaner deeper sound.


----------



## Jazz1

ozz said:


> I feel the A3's advantage is being able to play very dynamic passages without fear of clipping which will result in a cleaner deeper sound.



I really appreciate the ongoing comments about the A3. I've got my cabling and Vibrapods ready and waiting! And of course I'm eyeing up more headphones to my Audeze LCD2, B&W P9, and Sennheiser HD-650's. Any recommendation for good headphone matches with this AMP/DAC Asgard/TrueMultibit combo are most welcome!

I guess I won't be seeing mine shipped for another 2-3 weeks. I think the TrueMultibit is causing the fulfillment delay. I guess the Pandemic shortages just about disrupt everything, in our lives, these days.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jazz1 said:


> I really appreciate the ongoing comments about the A3. I've got my cabling and Vibrapods ready and waiting! And of course I'm eyeing up more headphones to my Audeze LCD2, B&W P9, and Sennheiser HD-650's. Any recommendation for good headphone matches with this AMP/DAC Asgard/TrueMultibit combo are most welcome!
> 
> I guess I won't be seeing mine shipped for another 2-3 weeks. I think the TrueMultibit is causing the fulfillment delay. I guess the Pandemic shortages just about disrupt everything, in our lives, these days.




IMHO, the Hifiman HE4XX and Fostex T50RP MK3 are a great starting point for planars.  Of course the HD600 and HD650/6XX are equally good if you want to start with a dynamic headphone.


----------



## Jazz1

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> IMHO, the Hifiman HE4XX and Fostex T50RP MK3 are a great starting point for planars.  Of course the HD600 and HD650/6XX
> are equally good if you want to start with a dynamic headphone.


Many thanks! I will delve into reviews.


----------



## supersonic395

Are there any links to an in-depth Asgard 2 Vs Asgard 3 comparison please?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> Many thanks! I will delve into reviews.




That's part of the fun.  Enjoy! 😊


----------



## zazex

yeboyi said:


> Dear Schiit please release Asgard 4 with THX 789 like functionality.
> 
> 1- Balanced i/o to stack with Modius
> 2- Add 3 output 3.5mm, 6.35mm and XLR BAL
> ...




And suddenly the $300.00 amp costs $600 (or more)
?


----------



## screwdriver

Im late to the party - i just ordered the asgard 3 yesterday . i use tidal and i have a lot of flac and dsd files .i have a topping E30 as my dac  and my topping L30 is being replaced due to the recall. ill use the asgard 3 for my iems and a hifiman sundara .


----------



## tafens

yeboyi said:


> Dear Schiit please release Asgard 4 with THX 789 like functionality.





zazex said:


> And suddenly the $300.00 amp costs $600 (or more)
> ?



The Asgard3 is $200 ($199) without DAC card. Add $100 for internal 4490 D/S DAC and another $100 for multibit DAC. The THX is only amp, no DAC option, at $300 ($299) so the Asgard3 is only two thirds the price of the THX.

But I get your point , adding a lot of features to the Asgard3 not only makes it more expensive, but makes it into something else that it was not really meant to be. And also, if one wants the features of the 789, why not get it instead?

I had my eyes on it myself, but what I suspect would be a more clinical sound from it isn’t something I’d like (I run a tube hybrid - Lyr3 - for my daily listening which fits my tastes perfectly).


----------



## supersonic395

As Lyr 3 is out of stock re 230 V parts, I have instead ordered the Asgard 3 to tide me over with the incoming Bifrost 2!! Cannot wait to hear this pairing with my CD rips in flac!! 

Does the Asgard 3/Bifrost 2 require burn-in/cooking time? 😁


----------



## Arcayne

supersonic395 said:


> Does the Asgard 3/Bifrost 2 require burn-in/cooking time? 😁


Nope, I haven't experienced anything like that myself, and Schiit has also stated that the BF2/A3 don't need to warm up to sound their best, unlike their older products.


----------



## sidpost

FWIW, my order from two weeks ago is currently scheduled to ship on February 19th as it is back-ordered.    

At least I have something to look forward to!


----------



## supersonic395

sidpost said:


> FWIW, my order from two weeks ago is currently scheduled to ship on February 19th as it is back-ordered.
> 
> At least I have something to look forward to!



Did you order it with any module? 

I ordered just the amp and expecting it to ship within next week


----------



## screwdriver

I ordered just the amp jan 13 . When i ordered it said shipping  in 1 to 3 days. I hope thats the case coz i ordered this based on availability as i need the amp soon.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Jan 15, 2021)

screwdriver said:


> I ordered just the amp jan 13 . When i ordered it said shipping  in 1 to 3 days. I hope thats the case coz i ordered this based on availability as i need the amp soon.



Schiit usually uses FedEx so check your order on their Website for its tracking number.  I ordered an Asgard 2 on 12/22.  It shipped the same day and arrived two days later. Schiit actually upgraded my shipping from FedEx ground to two day delivery at their expense.  Great company!


----------



## screwdriver

Ok i received  onfirmation i ordered 01-13 and it shipped out today. No module just the amp asgard 3


----------



## sidpost

supersonic395 said:


> Did you order it with any module?
> 
> I ordered just the amp and expecting it to ship within next week



*No just the amp without a DAC card.*  Both items indicated in stock when the order was placed with expected shipment in 1~3 days.

Also, my binoculars shipped 10 days ago via USPS Priority Mail and I have no tracking other than receipt at the post office and "in transit".  I'm guessing it is still sitting at the origin post office since my local post office can't see it in their system either.


----------



## sidpost

screwdriver said:


> Ok i received  onfirmation i ordered 01-13 and it shipped out today. No module just the amp asgard 3



I wonder why mine didn't ship since I ordered before you did.


----------



## Jazz1

sidpost said:


> I wonder why mine didn't ship since I ordered before you did.


Ordered mine w/TrueMultibit on Jan 1. I probably should have jumped on it before the holidays. I'm sure COVID is not only slowing their supplies, but once ready to ship there are disruptions. I look forward to everyone getting their Schiit together, so we can talk about our listening experiences!


----------



## screwdriver

supersonic395 said:


> Did you order it with any module?
> 
> I ordered just the amp and expecting it to ship within next week


Maybe it has to do on whats available, if just the amp or with the module , or if its silver or black.  I ordered just the amp and in black.


----------



## Jazz1

screwdriver said:


> Maybe it has to do on whats available, if just the amp or with the module , or if its silver or black.  I ordered just the amp and in black.


I only wish their website would not indicate shipping in 1-3 days, if whatever ordered really isn't in stock, or parts aren't ready to be assembled.


----------



## sidpost

Real-time website inventory updates are not really part of a website for products like this.  Amazon may have real-time inventory updates but, they are a software house and a multi-billion dollar company.  Schitt and similar businesses are not software engineers or software houses so, their websites generally aren't the best for advanced features like this.


----------



## Jazz1 (Jan 16, 2021)

sidpost said:


> Real-time website inventory updates are not really part of a website for products like this.  Amazon may have real-time inventory updates but, they are a software house and a multi-billion dollar company.  Schitt and similar businesses are not software engineers or software houses so, their websites generally aren't the best for advanced features like this.


Makes sense. Part of the reason I wanted to do business with them was that they are *not* a giant company. I guess I'm just over-conditioned these days (due to COVID) at home shopping with Amazon) that even my toothpaste show up the next day


----------



## supersonic395

Does anyone know Schiit's normal working days in terms of processing online orders?


----------



## ssmith3046

Not sure about that.  I've placed four orders with Schiit.  Three went out the same day and one the next day. These were all placed on weekday mornings.


----------



## supersonic395

Hmmm I wonder if they ship stuff out at weekends?


----------



## Andy777777

They have been slower recently with with the new product launches.


----------



## supersonic395

Ah okay cool, in any case main thing is that the Schiit team have good well being and not over worked so happy to wait it out while they go through their orders 💪


----------



## Neweymatt

supersonic395 said:


> Hmmm I wonder if they ship stuff out at weekends?


Don’t think they process orders on weekends.

I made both my orders on a weekend (it’s the wine made me do it!), but didn’t get shipping info until following Monday US time.

Still only took 6 or 7 days to get here from California, so pretty good really. Many others things I’ve purchased over the past 6 months have taken much longer.


----------



## ssmith3046

I went ahead and ordered an Asgard 3 today.  They were out of stock when I sold my Asgard 2 so I ordered a Magni 3+ to use while I was waiting for the 3.  I liked the Magni 3+ so much I put off ordering the Asgard 3 but decided now was time.


----------



## ssmith3046

Asgard 3 was delivered today.  Using it with a Modius which is connected to an older Marantz CD5003. Totally different sound coming through my Focal Clears than my old Asgard 2. Much more open, better soundstage overall. Warm?  Not clinical for sure. Smooth. Just early impressions.  I really love it. More body or weight than the Magni 3+ although I think that Magni 3+ is a terrific little amp. 
The Asgard 3 kind of reminds me of the Rupert Neve RNHP.  More power though and more dynamic. 
I'm definitely looking forward to getting some hours on this thing and enjoying the music along the way. How does Schiit do it for $200?
And the Modius for $200?  I've owned the Modi 3, Modi multibit,  Bifrost multibit,  Bifrost 4490 but this $400 combo is hard to beat.


----------



## screwdriver

i received mine too . im using it on a hifiman sundara . my other amp is a topping L30 which is very clean . the asgard is smoother and a touch warmer than the topping . i like ti so far and it has lots of power to spare


----------



## supersonic395

Hoping to get dispatch of the Asgard 3 soon, hopefully tomorrow 🤞


----------



## ssmith3046

screwdriver said:


> i received mine too . im using it on a hifiman sundara . my other amp is a topping L30 which is very clean . the asgard is smoother and a touch warmer than the topping . i like ti so far and it has lots of power to spare


Warm but not in a bad way


----------



## ssmith3046

supersonic395 said:


> Hoping to get dispatch of the Asgard 3 soon, hopefully tomorrow 🤞


I hope so.  I live in Arizona so California is next door. I'm glad I didn't pay for overnight because regular FedEx was overnight! What a deal. So far I'm thinking this might be the last headphone amp I buy. So far I like everything about it.


----------



## tamleo

ssmith3046 said:


> Asgard 3 was delivered today.  Using it with a Modius which is connected to an older Marantz CD5003. Totally different sound coming through my Focal Clears than my old Asgard 2. Much more open, better soundstage overall. Warm?  Not clinical for sure. Smooth. Just early impressions.  I really love it. More body or weight than the Magni 3+ although I think that Magni 3+ is a terrific little amp.
> The Asgard 3 kind of reminds me of the Rupert Neve RNHP.  More power though and more dynamic.
> I'm definitely looking forward to getting some hours on this thing and enjoying the music along the way. How does Schiit do it for $200?
> And the Modius for $200?  I've owned the Modi 3, Modi multibit,  Bifrost multibit,  Bifrost 4490 but this $400 combo is hard to beat.


Hi,
How about the bass on the Asgard 3? Is it bloated like the bass on the Asgard 2? Tks


----------



## FlankJr

Would this be a good option as an upgrade from the magni 3 I was thinking about the Valhalla


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jan 20, 2021)

tamleo said:


> Hi,
> How about the bass on the Asgard 3? Is it bloated like the bass on the Asgard 2? Tks


No, much faster amp and cleaner,  for lack of better words. Totally different listening experience than the Asgard 2.


----------



## ssmith3046

FlankJr said:


> Would this be a good option as an upgrade from the magni 3 I was thinking about the Valhalla


In my opinion a definite upgrade! But I've only owned the Magni 3+.


----------



## FlankJr

ssmith3046 said:


> In my opinion a definite upgrade! But I've only owned the Magni 3+.


Would I  hear a difference in sound quality? I just got hd800 so I’m excited to hear them on my magni but would the asguard


----------



## FlankJr

FlankJr said:


> Would I  hear a difference in sound quality? I just got hd800 so I’m excited to hear them on my magni but would the asguard


Just be better


----------



## ssmith3046

FlankJr said:


> Just be better


In my opinion, yes.  I heard a sound improvement over my Asgard 2,  Magni 3+, $500 Neve RNHP, Bellari HA540 MK2 tube amp.  I liked all of those amps but I like the Asgard 3 better.  Purely subjective opinion of course. It's a steal for $200.


----------



## tincanear

FlankJr said:


> Would this be a good option as an upgrade from the magni 3 I was thinking about the Valhalla


if you are looking at 300 ohms or higher dynamic headphones and don't mind tube replacement, then Valhalla is OK.  Otherwise Asgard 3 is the way to go.  A definite upgrade from magni 3, and even from Asgard 2, IMO.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 20, 2021)

tamleo said:


> Hi,
> How about the bass on the Asgard 3? Is it bloated like the bass on the Asgard 2? Tks


To me Asgard 2 upper bass / lower midrange had a bit of haze to it, no so with Asgard 3.  Also better detail, imaging and soundstage depth, but not harsh or strident.  Source is old CD player s/pdif coax to Bifrost OG Multibit.


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> To me Asgard 2 upper bass / lower midrange had a bit of haze to it, no so with Asgard 3.  Also better detail, but not harsh or strident, imaging and soundstage depth.  Source is old CD player s/pdif coax to Bifrost OG Multibit.


Well put!  I agree.


----------



## GearMe

FlankJr said:


> Would this be a good option as an upgrade from the magni 3 I was thinking about the Valhalla





tincanear said:


> if you are looking at 300 ohms or higher dynamic headphones and don't mind tube replacement, then Valhalla is OK.  Otherwise Asgard 3 is the way to go.  A definite upgrade from magni 3, and even from Asgard 2, IMO.



Got rid of my Valhalla 2 and picked up the Asgard 3...no regrets whatsoever.  It's a great amp and Hi-Z Senns and Beyers sound really good on it!  

To be fair, I tired of the whole tube rolling thing on OTL amps and still have a hybrid amp in another room to get some tube sound when I want it.


----------



## sidpost

FlankJr said:


> Would this be a good option as an upgrade from the magni 3 I was thinking about the Valhalla



If you want a tube amp, the Valhalla would be a good way to go but, for the money, the Asgard seems to get pretty universal good reviews, even over amps costing more.

For the money, or in my case to drive tough headphones, the Asgard is really hard to beat.


----------



## supersonic395

Asgard 3 shipped today 😁 

Can't wait - I wonder if they only do international shipments on Thursdays - all my Schiit orders get dispatched on Thursdays for some reason 😁


----------



## sidpost

I don't know about that but, with international paperwork to export I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Chastity

I have a tube buffer preamp paired with my Asgard 3.  I really enjoy what the different tubes bring, and currently enjoying my Sylvania JAN CHA 6AK5 tubes. (These are clear, a bit sparkly, and very sweet sounding, and pairs well with the Dekoni Elite Hybrids)  The combo makes the Asgard 3 a hybrid amp.


----------



## supersonic395

There's an Asgard 3 available as b-stock fyi (1 each in 115 & 230 v flavours)


----------



## ClintonL

Just wondering should i use low or high gain with my HD800s.

Cheers


----------



## Mightygrey

ClintonL said:


> Just wondering should i use low or high gain with my HD800s.
> 
> Cheers


Doesn't really matter. Low will give you more volume control.


----------



## supersonic395

Received the Asgard 3 today and letting it run in but from quick listen, being fed by Bifrost 2, it sounds legit!! Massive improvement on instrument clarity and overall staging 😁


----------



## supersonic395

I don't how it's happening but the Bifrost 2 with the Asgard 3 creates this really nice stereo/3D effect in terms of soundstage (or maybe my previous amps were just crap). 

And this is with DT 770 80ohms - I wonder how it's going to sound with DT 1770 & DT 1990.

Will be interesting to see how the Jot 2 SE output compares to the A3.


----------



## Garney (Jan 25, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Received the Asgard 3 today and letting it run in but from quick listen, being fed by Bifrost 2, it sounds legit!! Massive improvement on instrument clarity and overall staging 😁


What other amps have you owned / used in the past that you're comparing to the Asgard 3?


----------



## supersonic395

Garney said:


> What other amps have you owned / used in the past that you're comparing to the Asgard 3 to?



Vali 2+ and Feliks Audio Elise (plus an O2 amp and some Sabaj amp from Amazon)


----------



## Neweymatt

supersonic395 said:


> I don't how it's happening but the Bifrost 2 with the Asgard 3 creates this really nice stereo/3D effect in terms of soundstage (or maybe my previous amps were just crap).
> 
> And this is with DT 770 80ohms - I wonder how it's going to sound with DT 1770 & DT 1990.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the Jot 2 SE output compares to the A3.


Yeh, I’ve really been enjoying my BF2/A3 these last few months.  When are you getting the Jot2? One reason I got the A3 was to avoid additional cables, cost etc of going all SE with my first desktop rig, and it felt to me at the time Jot1 was ready for a refresh anyway.

BUT, in a few months time who knows...


----------



## gefski (Jan 27, 2021)

ClintonL said:


> Just wondering should i use low or high gain with my HD800s.
> 
> Cheers


Have used it both ways. For the last few days, fed by Yggy, I’ve been really enjoying low gain into HD800S. Volume knob is just short of max out.


----------



## HeyWaj10

Any LCD-X users here with the Asgard 3?  Thoughts?  My brain tells me the smart move is to get an Asgard 3/Modius stack, but I keep getting pulled into the idea of an Asgard 3 w/ MB DAC card for simplicity and smoother response.  Not sure if anyone can speak to a comparison of this combo with LCD-Xs, but would appreciate it!


----------



## tincanear

HeyWaj10 said:


> Any LCD-X users here with the Asgard 3?  Thoughts?  My brain tells me the smart move is to get an Asgard 3/Modius stack, but I keep getting pulled into the idea of an Asgard 3 w/ MB DAC card for simplicity and smoother response.  Not sure if anyone can speak to a comparison of this combo with LCD-Xs, but would appreciate it!


If going multibit, consider Modi multibit instead.  not identical width case size as the Asgard stacking-wise, but easier to sell if you don't like it and prefer the D/S (AK4490/ AK4493) sound instead.  also MM has more input options, not just USB.


----------



## ssmith3046

Hard to beat the Modi multibit.  I couldn't tell the difference between my Modi multibit and my $500 Bifrost multibit.


----------



## Riversalt

Wanted!!

Asgard 3 Silver 115v EUA Region.

PM.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Feb 3, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Wanted!!
> 
> Asgard 3 Silver 115v EUA Region.
> 
> PM.



You'll really like the Asgard 3.  It's a great headphone amp for the money. Have had mine for over a year and
remain impressed with its ability to drive so many different impedance headphones well.

I really enjoy the Asgard 2 as well, however, it's not nearly as flexible
as the Asgard 3.  The A2 works really well with planar magnetics
like the Fostex T50RP MK3 and Hifiman HE4XX.   If you listen
to a lot of bassy music like rock and roll, neither of these amps
are that great IMHO. You'd be better off going with something like
a Jotunheim 2 in balanced mode for more slam.

However, if you like acoustic music that focuses mostly on the midrange, the A2 and A3 are extremely good. Especially with entry level planar magnetics like the ones mentioned here.

In my experience the law of diminishing returns in this hobby begins here.


----------



## Garney

Purchased a second hand Asgard 3 in black finish. Should be delivering on Monday. Looking forward to hearing how it compares to the Heresy. Even if I don't notice much/any difference in SQ, I'm excited to have volume headroom for future cans and the blue velvet pot.


----------



## ssmith3046

Garney said:


> Purchased a second hand Asgard 3 in black finish. Should be delivering on Monday. Looking forward to hearing how it compares to the Heresy. Even if I don't notice much/any difference in SQ, I'm excited to have volume headroom for future cans and the blue velvet pot.


Definitely like better than my Magni 3+ and Asgard 2. Also favor it over my Rupert Neve RNHP.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Chastity

Garney said:


> Purchased a second hand Asgard 3 in black finish. Should be delivering on Monday. Looking forward to hearing how it compares to the Heresy. Even if I don't notice much/any difference in SQ, I'm excited to have volume headroom for future cans and the blue velvet pot.


Power delivery is faster compared to the opamp Heresy, so impact and dynamics should improve.


----------



## sidpost

Riversalt said:


> Wanted!!
> 
> Asgard 3 Silver 115v EUA Region.
> 
> PM.



And I thought rural Oklahoma (USA) was out in the middle of "nowhere!".


----------



## Riversalt

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> You'll really like the Asgard 3.  It's a great headphone amp for the money. Have had mine for over a year and
> remain impressed with its ability to drive so many different impedance headphones well.
> 
> I really enjoy the Asgard 2 as well, however, it's not nearly as flexible
> ...


Asgard 3 vs  Jotunheim 1 Multibit? 
HE400i 2018 + HD560s


----------



## tincanear

Riversalt said:


> Asgard 3 vs  Jotunheim 1 Multibit?
> HE400i 2018 + HD560s



pro A3: plenty of power into the lower impedance loads plus Continuity, and lower cost than Jot 1.

pro Jot 1:  If using a desktop PC (gaming rig) as your source, the Jot 1 as a balanced amp might have a bit lower noise floor if used with balanced (XLR 4-pin) headphone cables.  Jot 2 would have the best noise floor reduction, being of the strongly-differential Nexus design.

choice might depend on your listening preferences as well, with A3 likely to be warmer sounding than Jot 1.

what is your current setup?


----------



## Riversalt

tincanear said:


> what is your current setup?



Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2
Topping DX3pro v2
He400i, HD560s


----------



## tincanear

Riversalt said:


> Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2
> Topping DX3pro v2
> He400i, HD560s



what is your reason for upgrading?  what aspect of the sound needs improving?


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> what is your reason for upgrading?  what aspect of the sound needs improving?


I sold a Magni 3+ after I bought my Asgard 3.  I liked the M3+ better than my Asgard 2.  I think that the Magni 3+ comes close  performance wise to the Asgard 3. Purely my subjective opinion.


----------



## Riversalt

tincanear said:


> what is your reason for upgrading?  what aspect of the sound needs improving?


Stack Schiit - DX3pro for sale.
I will simplify the system for something better proof of future Susvara + HD600.
Kudos to Asgard 3, great amp.


----------



## tincanear

I have an A3, A2, and Magni3+.  have tried all 3 sourced from old CD player via S/PDIF coax into Bifrost Multibit OG, and A3 was the clear winner, driving a low-impedance (~16 ohms, ~92dB/mW) planar.  Tone wise, Magni 3+ paired best with the Modi3+, but that combo is easily bested by the BF1 bimby / A3.

For Susvara, which is low impedance and very low efficiency 83dB???, the A3 with Continuity would be the way to go vs Jot 1.  If you are not in a hurry to purchase, at some point the Multibit DAC module (that fits inside A3  Jot etc...) could possibly get upgraded to Unison USB interface.

You could get the A3 now, without the module, and order the Multibit DAC module at some later point (as self-install, extra shipping).  IMO into tougher hp loads, the amp makes a big difference.


----------



## Arcayne

Riversalt said:


> Stack Schiit - DX3pro for sale.
> I will simplify the system for something better proof of future Susvara + HD600.
> Kudos to Asgard 3, great amp.


If you're planning to get a Susvara I'd strongly suggest to not underestimate just how much power they require to be driven properly. It really doesn't behave like any other headphone I've tried when it comes to power. In my own experience, it didn't sound properly driven until I tried it on an amp with ~12 Watts on tap, and I was still turning the volume up past 3 o'clock to get to my ideal listening level (~85 dB SPL). Many Susvara owners even find it worthwhile to drive it with high-end speaker amps. 

An Asgard 3 will definitely not suffice. A Jot 2, perhaps _barely_, but it doesn't really make sense to get headphones that retail for $6k and drive it with an amp that won't do them proper justice. I'd suggest at least something like a Flux Labs FA-10 if you're looking for an affordable amp that will drive Susvara's well with no intention of upgrading afterwards. If you choose to go with an A3/Jot2 anyways, you'd be better off with an Arya instead of a Susvara.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Feb 4, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Asgard 3 vs  Jotunheim 1 Multibit?
> HE400i 2018 + HD560s



Susvara is a TOTL (Top of The Line) headphone.  If you can afford to, you should also consider a TOTL headphone amp and DAC.   As for some of the best value components, if you want to go the solid state route, the Bryston BHA1 headphone amp can be had new for about $2000, and used for around a grand.  The primary benefits are a 20 year transferable warranty, excellent build quality, balanced and single ended inputs and outputs, lots of power.

If you want to go the tube route, DNA Audio is a custom builder in California which at present
builds 3 different tube headphone amps:  The Starlett ($2000), The Stratus ($4000 - $4500), and
the Stellaris (starting at about $7000).    I recently had the opportunity to demo a Starlett for a month
and was so impressed that I plan on purchasing one in the future.   You may want to contact
Donald North at Donald North Audio to ask him about how the Susvara would pair with his
amps.  Google Donald North Audio.  They are beautifully made, and take about 5 to 6 months
to receive once you have placed an order for one.  I have never heard a better sounding headphone amp than the Starlett, and I am certain that the Stratus and Stellaris will only improve upon it.

As for Dacs,  IMHO the law of diminishing returns comes quickly at the price point of the Schiit Modi Multibit and Schiit Modius.  

They  both offer incredible value for the money.  Soekris Audio has also recently launched a new dac that has been receiving excellent reviews.  I believe it's in the $1200 price range.

I think it's called the Soekris 2541.  It's manufactured in the Netherlands.


Of course there are myriad choices of components in this hobby, and I have just
mentioned a few that are standouts because of their sound and build quality.

Best of luck with your journey in this enjoyable hobby! ☺


----------



## Ichos

Soekris=Denmark


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Anyone use an ifi idefender to remove ground loops from PC on this amp? I have the AK dac model.


----------



## Riversalt

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Susvara is a TOTL (Top of The Line) headphone.  If you can afford to, you should also consider a TOTL headphone amp and DAC.   As for some of the best value components, if you want to go the solid state route, the Bryston BHA1 headphone amp can be had new for about $2000, and used for around a grand.  The primary benefits are a 20 year transferable warranty, excellent build quality, balanced and single ended inputs and outputs, lots of power.
> 
> If you want to go the tube route, DNA Audio is a custom builder in California which at present
> builds 3 different tube headphone amps:  The Starlett ($2000), The Stratus ($4000 - $4500), and
> ...


I just ordered my Asgard 3 at Schiit.

Sold He400i + HD560s. 

Now it will be Asgard 3 and Sundara I hope to pair the A3 with an E30 topping any good suggestions for simple dac?

Sorry bad Inlges is not my native language.


----------



## ozz

I was happy with the built in multibit card others say they hear a difference in a stand alone I did not maybe my 60+ hearing.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 5, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> I just ordered my Asgard 3 at Schiit.
> 
> Sold He400i + HD560s.
> 
> ...


Modi Multibit for an affordable R2R DAC (supports multiple inputs USB, S/PDIF RCA coaxial, optical toslink), otherwise Bifrost 2.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

A


ozz said:


> I was happy with the built in multibit card others say they hear a difference in a stand alone I did not maybe my 60+ hearing.



What's important is that you're happy with how your headphone system sounds.  It's easy to get caught
up in an endless cycle of chasing gear, while spending a lot of money doing so.   And then forgetting about the
music.  Sounds like you're happy with your system and enjoying music, which is what this hobby is 
all about. ☺


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

tincanear said:


> Modi Multibit for an affordable R2R DAC (supports multiple inputs USB, S/PDIF RCA coaxial, optical toslink), otherwise Bifrost 2.







tincanear said:


> Modi Multibit for an affordable R2R DAC (supports multiple inputs USB, S/PDIF RCA coaxial, optical toslink), otherwise Bifrost 2.



Soekris 2541 R2R dac for around $1200 is getting some very positive reviews.  Not inexpensive, but a great value
for a near TOTL dac...


----------



## Jazz1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Neweymatt said:


> Don’t think they process orders on weekends.
> 
> I made both my orders on a weekend (it’s the wine made me do it!), but didn’t get shipping info until following Monday US time.
> 
> Still only took 6 or 7 days to get here from California, so pretty good really. Many others things I’ve purchased over the past 6 months have taken much longer.


Well my Asgard3 has finally shipped. I'm glad I hung in there. I can't wait to set-it up and burn it in! It had better shame my AudioQuest DragonFly Red and melt my two Apple HomePodMinis


----------



## Riversalt

Jazz1 said:


> Well my Asgard3 has finally shipped. I'm glad I hung in there. I can't wait to set-it up and burn it in! It had better shame my AudioQuest DragonFly Red and melt my two Apple HomePodMinis


I placed my Asgard order yesterday 5/2.

Are there delays, delays?


----------



## Jazz1

Riversalt said:


> I placed my Asgard order yesterday 5/2.
> 
> Are there delays, delays?


Jason Stoddard reported in his Schiit Company thread that there were many challenges they were facing, I think mostly due to the Pandemic. I truly believe this small and unique company deserves our continued support! My communications with them, regarding my order, have made me even more appreciative of their staff and company philosophy. When all is said and done they have great stuff that is worth a little wait if there are delays in orders!


----------



## supersonic395

Riversalt said:


> I placed my Asgard order yesterday 5/2.
> 
> Are there delays, delays?



It's worth the wait.


----------



## tincanear

supersonic395 said:


> It's worth the wait.


+1


----------



## ozz

The A3 is definitely worth it I quite borrowing and looking after purchasing it powers my Clears,Beyers,AT and Sennhiser with noise free ease also great for my iems.


----------



## ssmith3046

Yes, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Riversalt

Jazz1 said:


> Well my Asgard3 has finally shipped. I'm glad I hung in there. I can't wait to set-it up and burn it in! It had better shame my AudioQuest DragonFly Red and melt my two Apple HomePodMinis


I'm new to this.
What was your wait before shipping?
Is there an average waiting time?


----------



## King CATalyst

Has anyone here heard both a3 and el amp 2 (or element2)? I'm looking to buy a new amp and possibly a new dac and I've mostly narrowed it down to these options.


----------



## Jazz1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> I'm new to this.
> What was your wait before shipping?
> Is there an average waiting time?


Mine took a little over a month (to ship).


----------



## iFi audio

ColdsnapBry said:


> Anyone use an ifi idefender to remove ground loops from PC on this amp?



I do, but this doesn't count


----------



## SMOTOJO

Riversalt said:


> I just ordered my Asgard 3 at Schiit.
> 
> Sold He400i + HD560s.
> 
> ...


I use A3 + He400i and think its a nice sounding match, would love to hear your thoughts after you get to know your A3 + Sundara, as I was thinking about the same???


----------



## Riversalt

Jazz1 said:


> Mine took a little over a month (to ship).


Wow!!


----------



## senorx12562

SMOTOJO said:


> I use A3 + He400i and think its a nice sounding match, would love to hear your thoughts after you get to know your A3 + Sundara, as I was thinking about the same???


I think it is a stellar combo, although it has yet to pair poorly with any hps or iems that I have. As to shipping, it took about 4 days inc. a weekend, and 3 days in transit, but I am in the central USA.


----------



## Riversalt

senorx12562 said:


> I think it is a stellar combo, although it has yet to pair poorly with any hps or iems that I have. As to shipping, it took about 4 days inc. a weekend, and 3 days in transit, but I am in the central USA.


Wow!! 3/4 Day!!


----------



## Jazz1

Riversalt said:


> Wow!!


Maybe the True Multibit card addition slowed things down. I’m only guessing.


----------



## senorx12562

Jazz1 said:


> Maybe the True Multibit card addition slowed things down. I’m only guessing.


I think you are probably right. Just looking at their site and various products, the biggest delays appear to be with dacs rather than amps.


----------



## Jazz1

senorx12562 said:


> I think you are probably right. Just looking at their site and various products, the biggest delays appear to be with dacs rather than amps.





senorx12562 said:


> I think you are probably right. Just looking at their site and various products, the biggest delays appear to be with dacs rather than amps.


Well good equipment is well worth the wait as many have already said! I almost dropped the internal DAC, but I would have had to start the order process all over again.


----------



## senorx12562

Jazz1 said:


> Well good equipment is well worth the wait as many have already said! I almost dropped the internal DAC, but I would have had to start the order process all over again.


Agreed. I would rather wait for what I want than settle for what I can get now. But my dac is better than either of the cards offered, and I would want more inputs anyway.


----------



## Jazz1

senorx12562 said:


> Agreed. I would rather wait for what I want than settle for what I can get now. But my dac is better than either of the cards offered, and I would want more inputs anyway.


That makes a lot of sense! I'll probably save up for a separate DAC eventually. I wonder if it is okay to operate the Asgard3 with an external DAC if it already had an internal one? Maybe send to back to Schiit to pull the internal? It will be awhile before I save up, so no rush there.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Jazz1 said:


> That makes a lot of sense! I'll probably save up for a separate DAC eventually. I wonder if it is okay to operate the Asgard3 with an external DAC if it already had an internal one? Maybe send to back to Schiit to pull the internal? It will be awhile before I save up, so no rush there.



Just bypass the internal dac by running an external dac to the inputs on the Asgard 3.


----------



## Garney

Asgard 3 arrived today. Only an hour of listening time on it so far and I'm not ready to give any detailed impressions yet. But, I can confidently say it's certainly no _worse_ than the Heresy it's replacing 





The volume pot is a major improvement over the one on the Heresy. Silky smooth with just the right amount of resistance. Wasn't sure how I felt about the silver knob with the black chassis in pictures but I actually really like the contrast in person. The matte finish of the knob is really nice to the touch and to look at. Gobs of power too... 2- 3 o'clock on low gain seems about right for my ears. Noon on high gain is as loud as I dare to go (this is with my LCD-2F's, and not sustained listening levels). 

Can't see myself wanting for anything more at this point, at least as far as solid state amps go.


----------



## Jazz1

Garney said:


> Asgard 3 arrived today. Only an hour of listening time on it so far and I'm not ready to give any detailed impressions yet. But, I can confidently say it's certainly no _worse_ than the Heresy it's replacing
> 
> 
> The volume pot is a major improvement over the one on the Heresy. Silky smooth with just the right amount of resistance. Wasn't sure how I felt about the silver knob with the black chassis in pictures but I actually really like the contrast in person. The matte finish of the knob is really nice to the touch and to look at. Gobs of power too... 2- 3 o'clock on low gain seems about right for my ears. Noon on high gain is as loud as I dare to go (this is with my LCD-2F's, and not sustained listening levels).
> ...


Thank you for torturing me  Mine arrives this week. It has passed through four waypoints so far! I hope you will post more impressions as you use it!


----------



## Neweymatt

Jazz1 said:


> That makes a lot of sense! I'll probably save up for a separate DAC eventually. I wonder if it is okay to operate the Asgard3 with an external DAC if it already had an internal one? Maybe send to back to Schiit to pull the internal? It will be awhile before I save up, so no rush there.


There's a toggle switch on the front of the Asgard3 that lets you select either the internal DAC or external input, futureproof for you either way..


----------



## senorx12562 (Feb 9, 2021)

Jazz1 said:


> That makes a lot of sense! I'll probably save up for a separate DAC eventually. I wonder if it is okay to operate the Asgard3 with an external DAC if it already had an internal one? Maybe send to back to Schiit to pull the internal? It will be awhile before I save up, so no rush there.


To use an external dac you would just have to connect the dac's analog outs to the rca inputs on the A3 and flip the source switch on the front facia up and you are good to go. That will bypass the internal dac. Enjoy!

Edit: Way too slow.


----------



## Magic77

I have the Asgard 3 also. Just wondering what kind of power cords you guys are using. I’m using a generic 14AWG cord right now. Do you hear any differences with power cords?


----------



## Riversalt

senorx12562 said:


> I think you are probably right. Just looking at their site and various products, the biggest delays appear to be with dacs rather than amps.



Yes!! 
My Asgard is on its way, Fedex.


----------



## senegalas

How long is the power cord? I think I might need extension.


----------



## senorx12562

senegalas said:


> How long is the power cord? I think I might need extension.


About 2m.


----------



## senegalas

senorx12562 said:


> About 2m.


Could you measure it?


----------



## senorx12562

senegalas said:


> Could you measure it?


Its 183 cm


----------



## Riversalt

Should I be concerned with my power here from 127v to 130v?

Asgard 3 115v

I'm afraid of damaging A3 with my 127v network >> 130v


----------



## Jazz1

What's missing from this picture  My Asgard 3 arrives tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jazz1

Jazz1 said:


> What's missing from this picture  My Asgard 3 arrives tomorrow!!!


I'm wondering how hot the bottom the the Asgard 3 will get, and what I should do about that for desktop use? I may move it off to a metal speaker stand if it gets too hot.


----------



## Neweymatt

Jazz1 said:


> I'm wondering how hot the bottom the the Asgard 3 will get, and what I should do about that for desktop use? I may move it off to a metal speaker stand if it gets too hot.


Mine sits on top of the BF2, and while it gets warm, it’s nothing to worry about really..


----------



## Riversalt

Jazz1 said:


> What's missing from this picture  My Asgard 3 arrives tomorrow!!!


Would Schiit Asgard 3, 115v have a problem using it on the 127v network with peaks at 130v?

Does it cause damage to the device?


----------



## ssmith3046

It's warm.  The Asgard 2 is HOT.


----------



## artur9

Jazz1 said:


> I'm wondering how hot the bottom the the Asgard 3 will get, and what I should do about that for desktop use? I may move it off to a metal speaker stand if it gets too hot.


I measured mine with a touchless thermometer and it came out just above 100 degF


----------



## tincanear

Riversalt said:


> Would Schiit Asgard 3, 115v have a problem using it on the 127v network with peaks at 130v?
> 
> Does it cause damage to the device?


have you checked with info@schiit.com?


----------



## Riversalt

tincanear said:


> have you checked with info@schiit.com?


----------



## Garney (Feb 11, 2021)

~10 hours of total listening time with the Asgard 3 so far and needless to say, I'm impressed. I'm not qualified nor experienced enough in the headphone universe to provide a detailed review on the unit but in comparison to the Heresy I've been listening to for the past 4 months, I have to say the Asgard just sounds "better." And by better, I mean it seems to produce a more enjoyable (maybe musical is the right term?) sound signature than the Heresy. Is this purely placebo? Possibly. I did some very basic A/B'ing (not precise volume matching or anything like that) and all I can say is that to my ears the Asgard has a slightly fuller, slightly warmer and punchier sound. Just all around "better." I listen to metal (death, black, prog) mainly and the biggest takeaway I have when comparing the two is percussion impact / warmth / fullness. Is it a huge difference? Heck no. But it's there and I'm liking what the Asgard 3 is doing with my LCD-2F.

Also, I had assumed the Asgard 3 would get hot due to it's <500mW Class A bias but even when using it for 4+ hours straight it never gets what I would consider hot. Warmer than the Heresy sure, but never too hot to touch.

For $200, it's an excellent piece of kit and I'm really happy with how it performs. Certainly feel it was a worthy purchase to replace the Heresy.


----------



## Jazz1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Neweymatt said:


> Mine sits on top of the BF2, and while it gets warm, it’s nothing to worry about really..





Garney said:


> ~10 hours of total listening time with the Asgard 3 so far and needless to say, I'm impressed. I'm not qualified nor experienced enough in the headphone universe to provide a detailed review on the unit but in comparison to the Heresy I've been listening to for the past 4 months, I have to say the Asgard just sounds "better." And by better, I mean it seems to produce a more enjoyable (maybe musical is the right term?) sound signature than the Heresy. Is this purely placebo? Possibly. I did some very basic A/B'ing (not precise volume matching or anything like that) and all I can say is that to my ears the Asgard has a slightly fuller, slightly warmer and punchier sound. Just all around "better." I listen to metal (death, black, prog) mainly and the biggest takeaway I have when comparing the two is percussion impact / warmth / fullness. Is it a huge difference? Heck no. But it's there and I'm liking what the Asgard 3 is doing with my LCD-2F.
> 
> Also, I had assumed the Asgard 3 would get hot due to it's <500mW Class A bias but even when using it for 4+ hours straight it never gets what I would consider hot. Warmer than the Heresy sure, but never too hot to touch.
> 
> For $200, it's an excellent piece of kit and I'm really happy with how it performs. Certainly feel it was a worthy purchase to replace the Heresy.


I should have mine today, and I'm glad to see your impressions. I'll share some of my own once the Asgard 3 warms up a few hours.

UPDATE:

I've had mine playing now for about 4 hours. I'm still trying to "dial in" the high gain/low gain preference switch for my HD-650. Any HD-650 Asgard3/TrueMultibit users out there that can share their gain switch prefereces?

I'm using Tidal streaming via my M1 MacMini. I'm listening to a wide variety of music. I really like this combination of equipment. I have yet to try out my Audeze LCD-2's. I'll save that for tomorrow.

I hate to admit it, but there is some music, even using low gain, on my B&W P9's that the bass does seem overblown. Which I know the bass has been a concern of some regardless of equipment.

I know the P9's don't get much love on these threads. But my early impression is I liked them better straight up from my Mac mini, iPad/iPhone or using them with my AudioQuest DragonFly Red than the Asgard. I play around with the P9's and the Asgard3 and come back to that. I did just notice I had MQA on, I'll turn that off as the Asgard does not support MQA right?

My desk is small so I'll be moving the Asgard 3 off of it to a heavy duty metal speaker stand.





Of course now my next problem is what new headphones I should add to my stable for the Asgard 3


----------



## tincanear (Feb 11, 2021)

as long as the digital source does the "unfolding" of the MQA then the Asgard 3 can play it via the on-board USB-input DAC module whether it be the AK4490 dual or the Multibit version.

MQA is a lossy compression / decompression scheme.  so given a choice between an original source and MQA, the original should be the more accurate version.


----------



## tafens

Jazz1 said:


> I've had mine playing now for about 4 hours. I'm still trying to "dial in" the high gain/low gain preference switch for my HD-650. Any HD-650 Asgard3/TrueMultibit users out there that can share their gain switch prefereces?



High gain. Sounds more dynamic and engaging to my ears. It wasn’t immediately apparent, but when I had had it on high for a while and switched back to low to get more usable movement on the volume pot I felt there was something missing. Switched back to high gain again and it came back 
Having the volume at or around 9 o’clock with HD6XX.


----------



## ssmith3046

I have low impedance headphones and still use the high gain. Sounds better to my ears.


----------



## Garney

Tried out high gain and I hear some slight buzzing / hum above ~2 o'clock with no music playing... Grounding loop? The Asgard is plugged into a GE powerstrip behind my PC. Better to plug in straight to a wall outlet? The hum is inaudible when listening to music as I can't go above 12 o'clock anyways... it gets loud quick in high gain.


----------



## Jazz1

ssmith3046 said:


> I have low impedance headphones and still use the high gain. Sounds better to my ears.


Day #2 early on, and I'm finding that high gain for both the HD-650 and Audeze LCD-2 works great for me at 9 o'clock on the vol. dial. The Audeze have really come alive, the bass is nice and tight when I compare it to my old gear Musical Fidelity M1 and PS Audio GCHA amp. that I've owned for many a year. Whoa! Fleetwood Mac's (Tidal) Albatross song is making my earlobes wiggle


----------



## jnak00

Garney said:


> Tried out high gain and I hear some slight buzzing / hum above ~2 o'clock with no music playing... Grounding loop? The Asgard is plugged into a GE powerstrip behind my PC. Better to plug in straight to a wall outlet? The hum is inaudible when listening to music as I can't go above 12 o'clock anyways... it gets loud quick in high gain.



I wouldn't worry about it at that level.  It's like saying there's too much wind noise in your car when you're driving 175 mph.  How about you just don't go that high and then it's not an issue?


----------



## Garney

jnak00 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at that level.  It's like saying there's too much wind noise in your car when you're driving 175 mph.  How about you just don't go that high and then it's not an issue?


Yeah, that's pretty much where I'm at. I have enough volume headroom in low gain so that's where I'll most likely keep it. I know others have mentioned that high gain sounds better to their ears but I can't hear any difference in SQ between low and high.


----------



## Neweymatt

Garney said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much where I'm at. I have enough volume headroom in low gain so that's where I'll most likely keep it. I know others have mentioned that high gain sounds better to their ears but I can't hear any difference in SQ between low and high.


I think it depends on the headphone and source as to which of high/lo gain sounds better on the A3.  With the LCD2C, I find I switch back and forth depending on the music, but with Cascade, high gain is usually just too much to handle, so I keep it on low mostly.  

This is a case where YMMV is definitely a good thing to be able to experiment with!


----------



## runssical

Is it possible to order the A3 with a custom gain setting? Speaking from experience with the Magni 3, 15.6dB is  too much for my Z7. I also see a few HD650 owners claiming they can't get past 9 o'clock with high gain which means you don't have much volume control granularity .


----------



## jnak00

runssical said:


> Is it possible to order the A3 with a custom gain setting? Speaking from experience with the Magni 3, 15.6dB is  too much for my Z7. I also see a few HD650 owners claiming they can't get past 9 o'clock with high gain which means you don't have much volume control granularity .



You can use a SYS between your source and the amp, and turn the volume on the SYS down a little.


----------



## runssical

jnak00 said:


> You can use a SYS between your source and the amp, and turn the volume on the SYS down a little.



Thanks for the idea


----------



## King CATalyst

Should i keep my asgard 3 on 24/7 or not?


----------



## Odin412

King CATalyst said:


> Should i keep my asgard 3 on 24/7 or not?



I'd say no - the Asgard 3 just need a little warm up time to sound really good.


----------



## King CATalyst

Odin412 said:


> I'd say no - the Asgard 3 just need a little warm up time to sound really good.



Thanks! Wasn't sure, I've heard a few people say you should leave it on but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## ssmith3046

I do, I'm lazy


----------



## runssical

lpd2 said:


> My 250ohm 1770's were powered to above comfortable levels but I was always a bit puzzled by how far I could get that knob. Actually about 3:00 position for those. My Elegia was about noon or so at high gain and pretty much maxed in low gain. My overwhelming impression of the A3 is still positive, and I have enjoyed more than a few albums on it. More still yet to come. Wouldve eventually shelled out for a new DAC anyway. ASR _did reccommend it_ just to be clear but with caveat that it not be 4490 dac. I can live with shelling out another 100$ on the Atom DAC if it gets it to near "state of the art" as ASR review said.





nicknack40 said:


> Welll the Asgard 3 is a big step up from the old magni 3 i was using with the V90 DAC. At first i wasn't sure on the Modius but it does sound good for the money and now happy with it i was thinking of changing to the Bitfrost 2 but that is £500 more



I have the predecessor to the MF V90, the V-DAC and I also had a Magni-3. How far do you have your volume knob on the A3 turned to (?:?? O'clock) and what gain setting do you prefer?


----------



## Jazz1

Unless someone tells me turning the Asgard 3 on and off again would lessen its life, I plan to turn it off at the end of each day.


----------



## Odin412

Jazz1 said:


> Unless someone tells me turning the Asgard 3 on and off again would lessen its life, I plan to turn it off at the end of each day.



You should be fine - Schiit stuff is built to last. My first-generation Valhalla is still going strong - and with the original tube set!


----------



## Stevko

runssical said:


> Is it possible to order the A3 with a custom gain setting? Speaking from experience with the Magni 3, 15.6dB is  too much for my Z7. I also see a few HD650 owners claiming they can't get past 9 o'clock with high gain which means you don't have much volume control granularity .


gets lower gain with integrated daccard


----------



## runssical

Stevko said:


> gets lower gain with integrated daccard



Yes, I thought about that but the board uses the outdated AKM4490 chip.


----------



## Stevko

runssical said:


> Yes, I thought about that but the board uses the outdated AKM4490 chip.


outdated? Marantz use 4490 in theyr new cd-player


----------



## runssical (Feb 15, 2021)

Stevko said:


> outdated? Marantz use 4490 in theyr new cd-player



When I hear the name Marantz I think 1990s and Crutchfield catalogs. That name drop does nothing for me. The fact is Schiit has moved to the newer (but not new) AKM4493 chip in their stand alones. For some reason their daughter boards are stuck with the 4490. Most likely because they did a large quantity buy order for them and they're still working off the inventory. At some point Schiit will update the boards with better chips and possibly the Unison reciever.


----------



## joseG86

Did anyone try this with Arya?


----------



## bboris77

runssical said:


> When I hear the name Marantz I think 1990s and Crutchfield catalogs. That name drop does nothing for me. The fact is Schiit has moved to the newer (but not new) AKM4493 chip in their stand alones. For some reason their daughter boards are stuck with the 4490. Most likely because they did a large quantity order for them to lower the per unit chip cost and our still working off the inventory. At some point Schiit will update the boards with better chips and possibly the Unison reciever.


The chip itself is not the problem. It is how they implemented it. The main “issue” is that it outputs much lower voltage to their stand/alone DACs (1.6V vs 2V) which leads to lower output volume. This leads to a perceived difference in quality. Other than that, it is transparent. The 4490 can measure even better when implemented more efficiently as in the Atom DAC for example.


----------



## SMOTOJO

King CATalyst said:


> Should i keep my asgard 3 on 24/7 or not?


Yes


----------



## runssical

bboris77 said:


> The chip itself is not the problem. It is how they implemented it. The main “issue” is that it outputs much lower voltage to their stand/alone DACs (1.6V vs 2V) which leads to lower output volume. This leads to a perceived difference in quality. Other than that, it is transparent. The 4490 can measure even better when implemented more efficiently as in the Atom DAC for example.



The measurements I've seen peg the output at about 1.4v. in any case I don't think that was the only issue. The measurements at ASR for the AK4490 module exhibit poor performance on a number of metrics. Doubtful that you can attribute the lackluster performance solely to the low output voltage. So it must, in the main, be due to poor and outdated implementation of the chip. Thus my point stands. There's no sense in buying the current sigma delta add-on card.


----------



## Neweymatt

runssical said:


> The measurements I've seen peg the output at about 1.4v. in any case I don't think that was the only issue. The measurements at ASR for the AK4490 module exhibit poor performance on a number of metrics. Doubtful that you can attribute the lackluster performance solely to the low output voltage. So it must, in the main, be due to poor and outdated implementation of the chip. Thus my point stands. There's no sense in buying the current sigma delta add-on card.


Yeah, have to agree, especially when Modi3+ exists for $50 less.  It even measures pretty well.

I've been wondering when Schiit might update the DAC cards for asgard/jot/lyr, seems a bit overdue. Not that I need one now, but it would be good to be able to use the Asgard standalone somewhere else in the house, maybe on a trip away, or fingers crossed back at the office...


----------



## Spy Car

runssical said:


> The measurements I've seen peg the output at about 1.4v. in any case I don't think that was the only issue. The measurements at ASR for the AK4490 module exhibit poor performance on a number of metrics. Doubtful that you can attribute the lackluster performance solely to the low output voltage. So it must, in the main, be due to poor and outdated implementation of the chip. Thus my point stands. There's no sense in buying the current sigma delta add-on card.




Other than the fact that it is only $100, sounds great, keeps the desktop neat, and can be upgraded at a future point very easily if there is a compelling reason to do so.

Did I mention it sounds great?

Bill


----------



## runssical (Feb 21, 2021)

Spy Car said:


> Other than the fact that it is only $100, sounds great, keeps the desktop neat, and can be upgraded at a future point very easily if there is a compelling reason to do so.
> 
> Did I mention it sounds great?
> 
> Bill



Glad you're satisfied


----------



## Stevko (Feb 18, 2021)

Has consider Asgard 3 for a long time.
Still waiting for a daccard With 2V output.
I probably goes  for Schiit Hel. Can`t wait longer


----------



## Spy Car

runssical said:


> Glad your satisfied



Satisfied is rather an understatement, in point of fact.

Bill


----------



## runssical (Feb 25, 2021)

Got my Schiit Asgard a few days ago. One thing I noticed is that the output seems weak. I'm using a pair of HD650. The gain is set to High on the Asgard. My dac has a hotter than average output at 2.1 volts. So I'm surprised that I gave to have the volume knob turned up past 3 o'clock for some albums.

I previously had a Magni 3 so I expected more power and more volume headroom.

Generally speaking the sound is better than the Magni 3. Smoother and heaftier. But I've always found the HD650 boring and it still sounds somewhat docile and sleepy with the Asgard 3.


----------



## Jazz1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Runssical I'm using HD-650's with the Asgard TrueMultibit. At first I thought the high gain was the way to go. But, after trying the low gain with the vol. dial at 1:00 o'clock I found I like the sound better. Interestingly enough my other system, and old PS Audio GCHA, and Musical Fidelity M1 DAC hit the same position on the vol. knob.

I guess what I am saying is don't be afraid to crank it up a little more than you might expect. So what DAC are you using, I'm not clear on that?

Edit:

I forgot to add I’m using Tidal with the column on the app. set to be full on.


----------



## jnak00

runssical said:


> Got my Schiit Asgard a few days ago. One thing I noticed is that the output seems weak. I'm using a pair of HD650. The gain is set to High on the Asgard. My dac has a hotter than average output at 2.1 volts. So I'm surprised that I gave to have the volume knob turned up past 3 o'clock for some albums.
> 
> I previously had a Magni 3 so I expected more power and more volume headroom.
> 
> Generally speaking the sound is better than the Magni 3. Smoother and heaftier. But I've always found the HD650 boring and it still sounds somewhat docile and sleepy with the Asgard 3.



Is the volume on the source turned up?  And does your DAC have a volume control?  On high gain, with the HD6XX, I never went past 9:00.  I can't imagine hitting 3:00!


----------



## GearMe

jnak00 said:


> Is the volume on the source turned up?  And does your DAC have a volume control?  On high gain, with the HD6XX, I never went past 9:00.  I can't imagine hitting 3:00!


Yeah...something's not right.  Don't have to turn it anywhere near that far on mine (Bifrost OG for DAC)


----------



## tincanear

runssical said:


> Got my Schiit Asgard a few days ago. One thing I noticed is that the output seems weak. I'm using a pair of HD650. The gain is set to High on the Asgard. My dac has a hotter than average output at 2.1 volts. So I'm surprised that I gave to have the volume knob turned up past 3 o'clock for some albums.
> 
> I previously had a Magni 3 so I expected more power and more volume headroom.
> 
> Generally speaking the sound is better than the Magni 3. Smoother and heaftier. But I've always found the HD650 boring and it still sounds somewhat docile and sleepy with the Asgard 3.


sounds like some sort of digital volume control upstream (on the PC / digital source / DAC) side of things.  remember to turn the A3 down, before making source settings adjustments (so you don't blow out your HP's or ears).  gain and approx volume knob settings should be similar on Magni 3 vs Asgard 3 for the same gain settings.


----------



## runssical

jnak00 said:


> Is the volume on the source turned up?  And does your DAC have a volume control?  On high gain, with the HD6XX, I never went past 9:00.  I can't imagine hitting 3:00!



Yes, my volume is 100% on Windows 10 Sound Control Panel for my spdif output. I use WASAPI exclusive mode with Foobar2K. My DAC is fed via Toslink cable. 

9 o'clock with HD650 sounds like the polar opposite of my 3 o'clock reality. 

As for troubleshooting, I have tried a different power supply for my DAC. I have also tried USB connection to the DAC to bypass my onboard audio driver. Niether experiment had any impact on volume. 

The DAC doesn't seem to be the issue. I've had this dac for 10 years and it's never been a problem. 

I think someone last week in the Sony Z7M2 Impression thread said they usually keep the volume knob at around 12 o'clock for the Z7M2. I have a version of that headphone and it's much easier to drive than the HD650. So if he needs the volume at 12 o'clock than it's logical that the HD650 is going to need more. I'm just surprised. The Magni seemed more powerful.


----------



## runssical

tincanear said:


> sounds like some sort of digital volume control upstream (on the PC / digital source / DAC) side of things.  remember to turn the A3 down, before making source settings adjustments (so you don't blow out your HP's or ears).  gain and approx volume knob settings should be similar on Magni 3 vs Asgard 3 for the same gain settings.



Maybe I already blew my ears out and I just don't realize it 🤣


----------



## runssical

GearMe said:


> Yeah...something's not right.  Don't have to turn it anywhere near that far on mine (Bifrost OG for DAC)



I nearly hit 4 o'clock for an EMI recording of a Shostakovich symphony. Maybe I got a defective Asgard.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 26, 2021)

runssical said:


> Yes, my volume is 100% on Windows 10 Sound Control Panel for my spdif output. I use WASAPI exclusive mode with Foobar2K. My DAC is fed via Toslink cable.
> 
> 9 o'clock with HD650 sounds like the polar opposite of my 3 o'clock reality.
> 
> ...


do you still have the Magni 3 to swap in as a test?   Asgard 3 set to high gain?  try turning the volume down to lower 1/4 range, and toggling the left (gain) front panel switch back and forth a few times.  should be a big volume jump between the two settings.


----------



## runssical

tincanear said:


> do you still have the Magni 3 to swap in as a test?   Asgard 3 set to high gain?  try turning volume down, and toggling the left (gain) front panel switch back and forth a few times.



Sold it last month. The gain switch works. I have it set to high. Flipping it down to low lowers the volume output. On low gain I can actually turn the volume all the way to max and not blow my eardrums out. 

This Asgard seems pretty weak. I'm not impressed. I'm going to shoot an email to Schiit and tell them I'm returning it. This 5 pound brick has no more muscle than my LG smartphone 🤦‍♂️


----------



## tincanear (Feb 26, 2021)

something strange going on with your setup, i think.  A3 should have plenty of gain and volume.  definitely much louder than my cell phone when driving my old AKG K702's.


----------



## runssical

Jazz1 said:


> Runssical I'm using HD-650's with the Asgard TrueMultibit. At first I thought the high gain was the way to go. But, after trying the low gain with the vol. dial at 1:00 o'clock I found I like the sound better. Interestingly enough my other system, and old PS Audio GCHA, and Musical Fidelity M1 DAC hit the same position on the vol. knob.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is don't be afraid to crank it up a little more than you might expect. So what DAC are you using, I'm not clear on that?
> 
> ...



I don't know how anyone can enjoy the HD650 driven by the Asgard 3. Low gain is so weak I can turn the pot to the max stopper and it's not very loud. 

I listen mostly to classical but I did test with some Fleetwood Mac and Kendrick Lamar the other night. Initially I thought it sounded pretty good but the more I listened the more I found the sound underwhelming. Bass is too lean. There's no dynamics. The sound is flat and buttoned up. This is probably more attributable to the HD650 than the Asgard 3.


----------



## rids57 (Feb 26, 2021)

Furthest my Asgard 3 volume goes up to is 12 o'clock with my HD650's and that's on low gain. On high gain it's around 9 o'clock. The HD650's also sound anything but boring, the Asgard 3 drives them well.


----------



## jnak00

@runssical It sounds like there may be something wrong with your amp.  Unless you like listening at very, very high volumes.  I just can't see how 3:00 on high gain could be your normal listening volume.  The Asgard 3 should drive the HD650s no problem.  From your description of the sound, it seems like the HD650 is not getting enough power - again suggesting something is wrong with the amp.


----------



## Chastity

@runssical I second the idea of getting your A3 serviced.  I have the HD580 Precisions and drive them easily with the A3. (They're 300 ohm)  So I suspect there is an issue with that amp.  I'm at 8:30 High gain with the DT-1990 Pro 250ohm.


----------



## Spy Car (Feb 26, 2021)

runssical said:


> I don't know how anyone can enjoy the HD650 driven by the Asgard 3. Low gain is so weak I can turn the pot to the max stopper and it's not very loud.
> 
> I listen mostly to classical but I did test with some Fleetwood Mac and Kendrick Lamar the other night. Initially I thought it sounded pretty good but the more I listened the more I found the sound underwhelming. Bass is too lean. There's no dynamics. The sound is flat and buttoned up. This is probably more attributable to the HD650 than the Asgard 3.



Rather an absurd comment as there are scads of people in this thread (myself included) that find the pairing of the Asgard 3 and the Sennheiser 650/6xx to be a match made in heaven. Great synergy IMO.

With my setup (which includes an internal 4490 card) it is pretty rare for me to have playback set much beyond 10 o'clock. And that offers plenty of punch. There is no way in the world I could listen at 3 o'clock, as I'd blow out my hearing.

My experience of the sonics of the Asgard 3 paired with my 6xx are diametrically opposed to what you are describing.

Bill


----------



## runssical (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm returning the Asgard. Hopefully Schiit honors their return policy.


----------



## Spy Car

runssical said:


> I'm returning the Asgard. Hopefully Schiit honors their return policy.



They always do. They are a great company with famously great customer support.

Bill


----------



## runssical

Spy Car said:


> They always do. They are a great company with famously great customer support.
> 
> Bill



It appears so. I received a return shipping label within 30 minutes of submitting a return request.


----------



## ozz

Electronics occasionally there is a failure every know and then but for the money they offer a terrific bang for the buck I would not write them off over this my Asgard 3 has been driving my HD 580's fine at 12 o'clock and I listen to them louder than I should.


----------



## senorx12562 (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, this whole kerfuffle prompted me to experiment with my system. (BTW, I don't think the turtle meant that placebo doesn't work on him notwithstanding the inartful wording. My guess is that he meant is it doesn't work on him alone) My chain is Node 2i>Gungnir MB>Freya S>A3>6XX. Normally I use the balanced output to the Freya, but to test, i used SE out from Gumby to Freya and passive mode at full volume (essentially a pass through, no different than the Sys @ max volume electronically if I understand correctly, of the latter of which I offer no assurances). The Node's volume control was disabled, as it always is.

To try for a worst-case scenario, I picked a solo acoustic guitar track from one of the lowest level recordings I have (Anthony Phillips-Private Parts And Pieces II) called Nocturne. In high gain, Nocturne with the knob at 3 o'clock is just a little louder than I would choose, but certainly not uncomfortably so. After trying other songs on the album, while some are louder, none are uncomfortably so. Full volume is too loud, but still not to the level of distortion or discomfort with the volume. Changing the Freya to its highest gain setting (4x) with its volume still at maximum, approximately the same volume level as 3 o'clock in passive mode occurs at 11-12 on A3's knob. As an aside, using balanced out from the Gumby to Freya with maximum volume on the Freya, 3 o'clock on the A3 is unlistenably loud, distorting, and and has a much higher noise floor, not to mention starting to overload the inputs on the Freya (at least that's what it sounded like).

Using the title track to Beck's "Colors," my normal listening volume is about 11 o'clock with Freya in passive mode. Anyway, I think the turtle's assertions are plausible, even without a "fault" in the A3, especially with classical music. I really like the A3, and I like it in combination with the 6xx as well. Neither are perfect ofc, and the A3 is probably just not suited to that particular use case. I wish the A3 was a little quieter, but as a $400 combo with the 6xx , I think it is stellar if one wants a warm comfy presentation without losing much technicality-wise. The A3 works even better with the Sundara and Elex. But I don't listen to much classical or acoustic jazz. I have a suspicion that the turtle is going to have to spend a lot more $ to improve upon it though. And the market tells me that his experience with Schitt is very much an outlier.


----------



## Riversalt

Diy


----------



## cdacosta

I picked up a Schiit Asgard 3 and a Modius about two months ago for my home office setup.  I personally like the combo, for the money I think the combo is fantastic.  I recently tried a tweak I have done many times with higher end home gear like the Proceed, Lexicon and Mark Levinson gear I have downstairs and it works on the above mentioned Schiit stack.  I used a dampening audio product called fo.Q TA-102.  Before I explain what I did: I have no affiliation or financial ties to this company, I just like their dampening products for audio use.  Also I am not responsible if you damage your gear by trying anything I share here.

fo.Q TA-102 is about 1mm thick soft black material that has a strong adhesive backing.  Used primarily for audio use to dampen vibrations.

So this is what I did:

- I hope this is obvious but... with the power turned off the unit being worked on...
- cleaned off the below mentioned areas with rubbing alcohol using a cotton swab (q-tip) before adhering the dampening tape.
- small 3/16" square piece centered on top of each vertical capacitor 
- on the PC board where there are no signal traces, installed strips of different sizes (whatever fits, stay away from any signal traces)
- on top and sides of IEC power inlet
- small pieces on RCA port housing inside the unit
- strips on the inside of the unit chassis making sure I do not cover up vent holes on the side of the amp
- strips on top of power switches and Alps volume pot
- 3/16" x 3/8" strip on top off all RCA cable plugs
- on the outside of the gear at the back of the unit - strips on both side of all input jacks used
- On the bottom (outside of the chassis) of the Asgard 3 under the power transformer (minor improvement but audible)   

I did the above first with the Modius.  A week later the Asgard 3 and then lastly about 2 weeks later a Musical Fidelity X-10v3 tube buffer.   Immediate difference can be heard but takes about 5 days for the adhesive to cure for best results.  Can easily handle the heat inside the Asgard 3 but I would refrain from mounting on the inside top of the gear to be safe for this material is somewhat conductive.   The sonic benefits when used in this application is 1) more resolution (like a level of noise floor has been removed), 2) more natural timbre of everything heard, 3) what should be more relaxed is, and what should be dynamic is more dynamic.  This tweak upgrades the gear so the system sounds more refined and dynamic.   

For more information, reviews or research of what I or many others have tried using the fo.Q TA-102 for within an audio system, do a search for fo.Q TA-102 in tweaks/DIY section within Audio Asylum.  I have been using this stuff since 2009 or 2010 if I remember correctly.  I and many other audiophiles think this dampening material is the best bang for the $ tweak money can buy for audio gear.  My moniker in Audio Asylum is cdc.  By the way, the least expensive way to purchase the material now is from Japan from eBay.  Takes about 2-3 weeks after ordering to receive from Japan.  Cost is approx. $70 shipped and can be used with gear, cabling, in A/C power applications, usage only limited by your imagination.   With a little usage of fo.Q TA-102 I removed at least 95% of all vibrations (at all volumes and heavily EQ'ed bass) from a pair of Sony Z7M2 headphones which helped transformed these headphones.  I am just sharing here.  If there are others like me that want to get the most from their system and like to tinker, this is for you.  If this is not for you, blow this post off.  Peace


----------



## cdacosta

Oops, meant to include this pic of the fo.Q TA-102 material with previous post.  The package comes with one full uncut sheet and one sheet that is pre-cut like in the pic.  Sometimes I also use a leather punch and make small circles to place on capacitors in gear, that is why you see small circles punched out in the pic.


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed several posts that were heading off-topic, getting personal, leading to arguments, or otherwise went against the Guidelines. Thank you to those who helped keep the thread on-track, we appreciate it.


----------



## Crowbar44 (Mar 1, 2021)

So My Schiit Asgard3 Multibit arrived last week - wanted to post some impressions....

I'm coming back to "high end" audio, via headphones, after a 20 year hiatus, having owned some decent gear in the past (Vandersteen, B&K, Sonic Frontiers, Rotel, etc.)

This all started 3 months ago when I bought a Schiit Hel amp/DAC and Audio Technica ATH M-50's for my new gaming computer.  Well that rapidly led to an Amazon HD account and a set of Audeze LCD-2's.  I've been using the LCD 2's with the Schiit Hel for the past 4 months until the Asgard 3 arrived.

First off, the LCD-2's sounded great with the little Schiit Hel, I know there are a thousand reasons why this isn't the best amp/DAC for the LCD-2's, but the volume was fine, and I thoroughly enjoyed the music.  Well recorded vocals like those found on most Chesky recordings sounded great, as did most classical music (but then again, Chesky recordings sound great on an iphone!).  Rock and pop seemed to lack some dynamics, and bass on rock albumns lacked some punch, so I ordered the Asgard 3.

Well, bottom line, the Asgard 3 really was an upgrade, I did a poor man's A/B test by switching the inputs on my computer, while *trying* to level match the volume, but it wasn't perfect.

Nevertheless, the Asgard 3 Multibit has much better base response, and the dynamics were tighter with far less fatiguing treble with the Asgard 3 over the Hel with the LCD-2's. One thing I noted was that both the Hel and the Asgard 3 seemed to benefit quite a lot from burn in, I felt that the treble improved significantly after about a week of use on both amps (or maybe I just thought it did <g>).  As we all know, the best gear in the world can't make up for poor recording and mastering.  I love Black Sabbath, but their albums are recorded terribly, and the Asgard 3 / LCD-2's didn't fix that at all, but with audiophile recordings like Chesky's Amber Rubarth albums, or Jazz at the Pawnshop, the Asgard 3 Multibit / LCD-2 seemed to be all that I really need...end game for me.

The soundstage (well if you can say that headphones even have a soundstage) was more coherent with the Asgard 3 over the Hel.  Interestingly, On Jazz at the Pawnshop the Hel had a "wider" soundstage, but the left channel localized to above my head to the left...a bit strange but really WIDE.  The Asgard 3 Multibit had a narrower soundstage, but the instruments were more in line between my head, far more "normal" sounding...I'm wondering if this will improve with more burn in.

Classical music sounded fantastic with both the Hel and the Asgard 3 Multibit, and in my opinion, classical music benefited the least from my upgrade from the Hel to the Asgard 3, one caveat is that I tend to favor early music that isn't as bass heavy.  One thing I did note, is that on Crucifixus by Lotti as sung by The Sixteen with Harry Christophers (gregorian chant with some VERY high, complex vocal treble), the Hel fell apart on the highs and had me reaching for the volume knob, while the Asgard kept it together...

I'm 53 years old, I have a demanding career and a still young family, so I can't commit to an audiophile hobby time-wise like I could when I started with the Vandersteens when I was 25...and you know what, I'm glad I can't.   My present system (Asgard 3 Multibit/Audeze LCD-2s/Amazon HD Music) is all I really need.  I'm sure some Meze Empyreans and a fancy tube amp would do a lot of things a bit better, but with diminishing returns, etc.  I don't have the time or energy to go down that road.  I could easily afford a $10,000 Headphone system, but just don't see the point when my present system does everything as well as it does.

Be aware that I don't have extensive experience demoing a large number of higher cost headphone amps, but I've heard a few smaller amps from Aune, FiiO, and iFi  in addition to the Schiit Hel.  For me, the Asgard 3 Multibit was a real, substantial, improvement over every smaller amp I've heard in regard to bass response, non-fatiguing treble, dynamics, and musicality.  Only thing I noted was a more coherent, but narrower, soundstage with the Asgard 3 Multibit.  With that said, I'd take the LCD-2 headphones with a smaller, cheaper, amp over my Audio Technica ATH-50's and the Asgard 3 Multibit every time...

A silly aside, when I was 25 and just getting into audio and reading every issue of Stereophile and Absolute Sound, I read about this green paint pen that supposedly transformed the sound of CD's if you painted the inner and outer edge of the disk with it...so if you look and my entire CD collection, the edges of all my disks are painted green!  Such idiocy!  But I was young, single and bored, so I bought the snake oil, and it was fun in a way, and at least  the paint pen was cheaper than a set of "high end" interconnects!  It's hard to fathom how a hobby based on engineering can veer into quackery a times...

One final note, is that I've read a lot about Schiit Audio over the past few months (Including the Schiit Happened book).  I've been VERY impressed with the founder's humility in regard to the sonic differences between the gear he makes.  He'll be the first to admit that a lot of his preferences may be subjective, and that even he has difficulty identifying some of his own gear on A/B tests.  That attitude, and his commitment to manufacturing in the US, have utterly sold me on Schiit as a company.


----------



## tameral

jnak00 said:


> You can use a SYS between your source and the amp, and turn the volume on the SYS down a little.



Would there be a difference / what would be the advantage of using a passive preamp after a DAC if you are able to control the level of the DAC from your computer?  I'm asking this question in relation to the Darkvoice as there is no travel at all in the volume knob before you its suddenly way too loud (if the DAC is at 1db)


----------



## tameral

Can you stack a modi multibit or modi 3+ on the top left of the Asgard 3 or - is that contraindicated due to the heat?


----------



## Neweymatt

tameral said:


> Can you stack a modi multibit or modi 3+ on the top left of the Asgard 3 or - is that contraindicated due to the heat?


Don’t think that would be a problem, modi would not cover the A3 vent holes, and I don’t believe either modi gets very warm anyway. The RCA interconnects won’t stack as nicely between the two units, but that shouldn’t be a problem.

That said, you could just stick a modius or bifrost underneath the Asgard instead 😉


----------



## senorx12562

tameral said:


> Can you stack a modi multibit or modi 3+ on the top left of the Asgard 3 or - is that contraindicated due to the heat?


----------



## tameral

how much power does this thing give at 70 ohms (if 2.5W at 50ohms)?  I keep getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these.  I want to stick with Schiit for my setup.  Then I keep saying well how bout you spend 450$ more and get a few balanced cables and a A90 or THX 887 for my two favored headphones


----------



## tincanear

tameral said:


> Would there be a difference / what would be the advantage of using a passive preamp after a DAC if you are able to control the level of the DAC from your computer?  I'm asking this question in relation to the Darkvoice as there is no travel at all in the volume knob before you its suddenly way too loud (if the DAC is at 1db)


yes, a sys should work in this situation.  keep the interconnect between the sys and darkvoice to a short length.


----------



## tameral

Thanks for replying


tincanear said:


> yes, a sys should work in this situation.  keep the interconnect between the sys and darkvoice to a short length.


Why may I ask - does turning down the DAC affect the sound quality more than turning down the SYS - before hitting the Amp?  Thanks


----------



## tincanear

tameral said:


> how much power does this thing give at 70 ohms (if 2.5W at 50ohms)?  I keep getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these.  I want to stick with Schiit for my setup.  Then I keep saying well how bout you spend 450$ more and get a few balanced cables and a A90 or THX 887 for my two favored headphones


estimated at ~1.8Wpc max. into 70 ohms.  if you want real Balanced, consider a Jot 2 instead.


----------



## tincanear

tameral said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Why may I ask - does turning down the DAC affect the sound quality more than turning down the SYS - before hitting the Amp?  Thanks


turning DAC (on the digital side via decimation) down can reduce the effective number of bits.  16bits -> 14bits if reducing volume by 12dB,  16 bits -> 13 bits if reducing volume by 18dB


----------



## tameral

tincanear said:


> turning DAC (on the digital side via decimation) down can reduce the effective number of bits.  16bits -> 14bits if reducing volume by 12dB,  16 bits -> 13 bits if reducing volume by 18dB



I really appreciate your knowledge and answers.  Thanks!


----------



## senorx12562 (Mar 1, 2021)

tameral said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Why may I ask - does turning down the DAC affect the sound quality more than turning down the SYS - before hitting the Amp?  Thanks


I think it comes down to whether the signal attenuation is taking place in the digital domain or the analog domain, the latter being preferable as the former typically will cost bits, and therefor resolution. In theory. Whether there is any audible difference in practice in a given context depends on many variables, but attenuation in the analog domain is generally thought (weasel word alert) to be preferable.


----------



## tameral

If the Asgard 3 outputs 1.8W at 70 ohm - how much would I have to turn the volume knob at low gain to power up the headphones to a full watt?  I'm trying to drive my new LCD-2s to as good as they need to be (x > 1w).  Or do I have to go balanced for that?  I don't want to blow my ears out and prefer to listen at conservative levels


----------



## Neweymatt

tameral said:


> If the Asgard 3 outputs 1.8W at 70 ohm - how much would I have to turn the volume knob at low gain to power up the headphones to a full watt?  I'm trying to drive my new LCD-2s to as good as they need to be (x > 1w).  Or do I have to go balanced for that?  I don't want to blow my ears out and prefer to listen at conservative levels


I’ve got LCD2 Classic, also 70 ohm, driven very well in either low or high gain by Asgard3.

No idea what actual wattage A3 is delivering, but I'm usually around 10-12 o'clock on low gain, and about 8-9 o'clock on high.  I use either gain setting depending on the source, both are useful to have available.

I may get a balanced amp at some stage, but I don’t feel it's in any way essential, really enjoying this paring as it is for now.


----------



## Crowbar44

tameral said:


> If the Asgard 3 outputs 1.8W at 70 ohm - how much would I have to turn the volume knob at low gain to power up the headphones to a full watt?  I'm trying to drive my new LCD-2s to as good as they need to be (x > 1w).  Or do I have to go balanced for that?  I don't want to blow my ears out and prefer to listen at conservative levels


I'm using my Asgard 3 Multibit with LCD-2's...I have ZERO issues with volume on low or high gain...the Asgard 3 drives the LCD-2's perfectly on either low or high gain settings...I prefer high gain as it gets me close to unity (12:00) at the volumes I like to listen to, but have no fear on driving LCD-2's with the Asgard 3...I absolutely love mine


----------



## Crowbar44

senorx12562 said:


> I think it comes down to whether the signal attenuation is taking place in the digital domain or the analog domain, the latter being preferable as the former typically will cost bits, and therefor resolution. In theory. Whether there is any audible difference in practice in a given context depends on many variables, but attenuation in the analog domain is generally thought (weasel word alert) to be preferable.


Agree with the above...it's preferable to keep you computer's "volume" setting at the max, and then use the amp/DAC knob for volume control for the above reasons.


----------



## Crowbar44

Crowbar44 said:


> I'm using my Asgard 3 Multibit with LCD-2's...I have ZERO issues with volume on low or high gain...the Asgard 3 drives the LCD-2's perfectly on either low or high gain settings...I prefer high gain as it gets me close to unity (12:00) at the volumes I like to listen to, but have no fear of driving LCD-2's with the Asgard 3...in my opinion, its one of the best choices for driving LCD-2's...


----------



## tameral (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback ya'll.  I'm 90% there towards ordering the Asgard 3 with the multibit but am still debating Jotunheim for 200 more and going balanced for 150$ with periapt cables for my HD6xx and LCD-2

Given the probable close quality of the jotunheim and asgard 3 - what do you get from throwing quite a bit more power at the LCD-2 and 6xx from the jotunheim or other balanced DAC?  Would it be noticeable - any change in sound stage or dimensionality, dynamics?


----------



## jnak00

tameral said:


> Thanks for all the feedback ya'll.  I'm 90% there towards ordering the Asgard 3 with the multibit but am still debating Jotunheim for 200 more and going balanced for 150$ with periapt cables for my HD6xx and LCD-2
> 
> Given the probable close quality of the jotunheim and asgard 3 - what do you get from throwing quite a bit more power at the LCD-2 and 6xx from the jotunheim or other balanced DAC?  Would it be noticeable - any change in sound stage or dimensionality, dynamics?



The Asgard and Jotunheim do sound different.  Asgard is a darker, mellower, and laid back.  Jotunheim is more revealing, faster, and has better extension at top and bottom.  I didn't notice a big change in soundstage but the Jotunheim is better in dimensionality and dynamics.  They are both good amps, but in my opinion the Jotunheim certainly earns the $200 price difference.


----------



## tameral

Do you think the LCD-2 is sufficiently powered with the Asgard - or do you sort of want a bit more?  I get there is an intersection of power and better parts / design leading to the Jotunheim sounding much better than the Asgard 3 but I mostly use nearfield monitors and a sub for listening so just want something elegant as a solution to my current setup to replace the magni 3.  All I know is this magni 3 I've used in the past is totally undergunned and I want to bring something to the fight that will keep me in the game.


----------



## Garney

I feel the Asgard 3 is more than adequate to drive LCD-2s. I typically run mine in low gain with the volume knob anywhere between 1 - 3 o'clock, recording volume dependent. And that's with a -8db preamp gain applied. When I kick over to high gain, I'm going no higher than 12 o'clock on the knob. With no preamp gain applied I'm a few ticks lower on the knob for both low and high gain. 

Compared to the Heresy I had previously, I feel the Asgard 3 is a much better fit for the LCD-2. I still don't have a ton of listening time on the Asgard (<50 hours), but to my ears it's a more impactful, fuller sounding amp than the Heresy. I guess you could call it "warmer." And of course more volume headroom. Overall the Asgard 3 yields a more enjoyable listen with both my HE-400i and LCD-2s when compared to the Heresy.


----------



## Crowbar44 (Mar 2, 2021)

tameral said:


> Thanks for all the feedback ya'll.  I'm 90% there towards ordering the Asgard 3 with the multibit but am still debating Jotunheim for 200 more and going balanced for 150$ with periapt cables for my HD6xx and LCD-2
> 
> Given the probable close quality of the jotunheim and asgard 3 - what do you get from throwing quite a bit more power at the LCD-2 and 6xx from the jotunheim or other balanced DAC?  Would it be noticeable - any change in sound stage or dimensionality, dynamics?


Some have reviewed the Jotunheim 2 as sounding a bit clinical and less musical than the Asgard 3.  Jotunheim 2 is also an older design than Asgard 3...folks are waiting for Jotunheim 3 - but we have no idea when (or if) that will happen.  If you absolutely must have a balanced amp, then Jotunheim is a great choice.  Keep in mind, the unbalanced output on Jotunheim does not output full power, I believe it's around 50% of the balanced outputs, so Asgard 3 is going to be better if you still plan on using unbalanced cans.

Personally, I don't think the loss of versatility and extra cost of balanced cans (cables) are worth it.  The lower noise floor may be nice for high end IEM's though.  Jason Stoddard of Schiit agrees - he listens to unbalanced cans for the reasons above.  I also think that Jotunheim 2 is a tiny niche product for Schiit whereas Asgard 3 is probably one of their best sellers after Magni/Modi, so my guess is that Asgard 3 gets a lot of design love from Jason...it keeps getting cheaper while outputting more power with each iteration.

When the Audeze LCD-2's came out, there were virtually no amps that output more than 500mw into lower impedances, and most amps put out quite a bit less...so trust me, the Asgard 3 will be fine with the LCD-2's


----------



## tameral

I'm gonna go with the Asgard 3.  Seems like you can't do wrong.  The question is do I want the Multibit built in or the Modius...hmm   I like the idea of the multibit having a smoothed off treble and good soundstage - if I've remembered correctly.  The modius is probably a step up?  Wrong thread but thanks for all the feedback about the Asgard 3!


----------



## jnak00

Crowbar44 said:


> Jotunheim 2 is also an older design than Asgard 3...folks are waiting for Jotunheim 3 - but we have no idea when (or if) that will happen.


What now?  Jotunheim 2 came out in December 2020, maybe 10 or so weeks ago.  Asgard 3 was in fall of 2019.   Jotunheim 3 would be a long, long ways out.


----------



## Crowbar44

jnak00 said:


> What now?  Jotunheim 2 came out in December 2020, maybe 10 or so weeks ago.  Asgard 3 was in fall of 2019.   Jotunheim 3 would be a long, long ways out.


My bad - above poster is correct


----------



## senorx12562

tameral said:


> I'm gonna go with the Asgard 3.  Seems like you can't do wrong.  The question is do I want the Multibit built in or the Modius...hmm   I like the idea of the multibit having a smoothed off treble and good soundstage - if I've remembered correctly.  The modius is probably a step up?  Wrong thread but thanks for all the feedback about the Asgard 3!


A couple things to keep in mind. The MB card has a somewhat dark tonality (at least the Modi MB does) and combined with the warm tonality and rolled treble of the A3, it might end up being too much of a good thing. I have actually seen many recommend the d/s card with the A3 for this reason. As for the Modius, since it was designed primarily as a balanced dac, it is optimized for use balanced and is not as good using the se output. Doesn't mean it is bad, of course, but something to consider. If it were me, I may go with the Modi instead, or the d/s card if I was set on an aio. Personally, the limitation to USB input would be a deal-breaker for me, notwithstanding the small clean form-factor of the one box solution. But clearly many go the other direction. Just wanted to throw those considerations out there for you to mull over prior to purchase. I think they are all good products, though some apparently wouldn't buy any Schiit product. Good luck, and congrats in advance


----------



## Crowbar44

tameral said:


> I'm gonna go with the Asgard 3.  Seems like you can't do wrong.  The question is do I want the Multibit built in or the Modius...hmm   I like the idea of the multibit having a smoothed off treble and good soundstage - if I've remembered correctly.  The modius is probably a step up?  Wrong thread but thanks for all the feedback about the Asgard 3!


I struggled like you between getting a standalone DAC (for me - Bifrost) or going with the Multibit card in the Asgard 3...I ultimately opted for the Multibit card as I don't want the clutter of a large stack on my desk.  However I'm not prone to "audio nervosa" and am not particularly concerned with small differences in the sound of electronics.  However, Currawong here at Head-Fi has reviewed both Asgard 3/Bifrost and Asgard 3 Multibit, and he says Bifrost is better, and that the difference isn't subtle.  I've never heard a Bifrost or Modius - so others can chime in.


----------



## artur9

Crowbar44 said:


> Interestingly, On Jazz at the Pawnshop the Hel had a "wider" soundstage, but the left channel localized to above my head to the left...a bit strange but really WIDE.


I have heard this effect when the phase of the music got messed up.   One case was the wiring for the cartridge on my LP was done incorrectly and music came from very odd places.

Interestingly, my better half could not hear the mishmash.  Said it sounded normal.


----------



## artur9

senorx12562 said:


> The MB card has a somewhat dark tonality (at least the Modi MB does) and combined with the warm tonality and rolled treble of the A3, it might end up being too much of a good thing. I have actually seen many recommend the d/s card with the A3 for this reason.


I have the MB card and like it a lot.  More inputs is the only thing it lacks.  If you need more than the one then a Modius (or other) is in your future.
I am a fan of MB in general as for acoustic sounds (non-computer generated)  it excels.  Delta Sigma in general seems to have a patina of hardness when it plays (have the same problem with class D amps).


----------



## senorx12562

artur9 said:


> I have the MB card and like it a lot.  More inputs is the only thing it lacks.  If you need more than the one then a Modius (or other) is in your future.
> I am a fan of MB in general as for acoustic sounds (non-computer generated)  it excels.  Delta Sigma in general seems to have a patina of hardness when it plays (have the same problem with class D amps).


Don't get me wrong, I was so impressed with my Modi MB that after a couple months of listening, I sold it and bought a Gungnir Multibit, which is still my primary dac 3.5 years later. I feel like it combines the best of r2r and d/s conversion methods and have not even thought of upgrading since I got it. I was referring more to synergy (or lack thereof) between the Modi MB and the A3 specifically.

As much as I love Schiit's MB dacs, (and the A3), like anything else in this hobby, they are not perfect, and I don't think the combination of the Modi MB/MB card and the A3 is necessarily going to be the answer for everyone, especially with the lcd2, which has a pretty recessed upper-midrange/lower treble presentation. Otoh, I thought this combination with the 6xx might also be a little bit "too much of a good thing," but it turned out to be fantastic. @tameral may be thrilled with it w/ the lcd2. Just trying to help by presenting different data points; I have no horse in this race. Glad you are happy with yours.


----------



## cdacosta

Interesting to read the last couple of pages in this thread.  I like many was looking for a decent budget headphone amp and DAC pairing for a pair of Sony MDR-Z7M2 closed back cans.  After tons of reading and watching reviews I decided on the Asgard 3 and Modius combo. I seriously considered getting either the multibit card or a Bifrost 2.  Since I do not have much experience with headphone gear and knowing the price point of this gear I did not expect much except a bit better performance then a Asus MB in my PC and more power/headroom.  I have had this setup for about 2 months.   Now all burned in and tweaking of the gear and with power conditioning, modding/tweaking the cans and experimenting with cables (to see if they do anything in a budget setup) I am extremely surprised at the performance.   Granted the ancillary gear (cables, power conditioners and tube buffer) of my setup costs multiple times of the Asgard 3 and Modius, the performance of this Schiit gear I feel is superb for the money.   I am sure better gear can be had, but would not be inexpensive and likely to be reaching diminishing returns very quickly.


----------



## Neweymatt

tameral said:


> I'm gonna go with the Asgard 3.  Seems like you can't do wrong.  The question is do I want the Multibit built in or the Modius...hmm   I like the idea of the multibit having a smoothed off treble and good soundstage - if I've remembered correctly.  The modius is probably a step up?  Wrong thread but thanks for all the feedback about the Asgard 3!


I wouldn't be getting the in-built cards at this point, as I believe they are soon due for a refresh.  I'm pretty sure they are the only DACs Schiit  have left that do not yet use UnisonUSB, which I'm guessing they will be upgraded with sooner than later, along with who knows what other new features.

As others have mentioned, the MB sound is really intoxicating, especially with acoustic instruments and vocals.  ModiMB is only $50 more than the card, would be a great solution with the Asgard3.  I was agonising over this decision myself until I saw a B-stock Bifrost on the Schiit website and thought "why the hell not?" and just gave in to the temptation.  Definitely no buyer's remorse here, and keeping the upgraditis well at bay...


----------



## artur9

Neweymatt said:


> I wouldn't be getting the in-built cards at this point, as I believe they are soon due for a refresh.


That's a tough call.  If one wants all-in-one and needs it now...

I am hoping that the cards can be replaced by the owner when new ones come out.


----------



## tincanear

artur9 said:


> That's a tough call.  If one wants all-in-one and needs it now...
> 
> I am hoping that the cards can be replaced by the owner when new ones come out.


cards should be replaceable by someone with electronics tech (e.g. PC builder, DIY) experience, no soldering required.


----------



## Neweymatt

artur9 said:


> That's a tough call.  If one wants all-in-one and needs it now...
> 
> I am hoping that the cards can be replaced by the owner when new ones come out.


Yes the cards are FRUs, similar to their DAC upgrades for Bifrost2 etc.

I think I’ve said this before, but I see no value in the current AKM card when Modi3+ exist for 1 dollar less...


----------



## Spy Car

artur9 said:


> That's a tough call.  If one wants all-in-one and needs it now...
> 
> I am hoping that the cards can be replaced by the owner when new ones come out.



The cards are designed to be easily replaceable.  One can see the "complexity" (or lack thereof) when looking at photos of the internal parts published by Schiit.

And if the cards will updated in the semi-near term, I'd argue that the 4490 card at $100 makes the most economic sense if one feels like they might want a future upgrade.

Bill


----------



## Neweymatt

Spy Car said:


> The cards are designed to be easily replaceable.  One can see the "complexity" (or lack thereof) when looking at photos of the internal parts published by Schiit.
> 
> And if the cards will updated in the semi-near term, I'd argue that the 4490 card at $100 makes the most economic sense if one feels like they might want a future upgrade.
> 
> Bill


I would respectfully counter-argue that the Modi3+ makes more sense, because what do you do with the old card when the new ones are released?  With the Modi3+ you can either use it somewhere else, or sell it.  And you get a better DAC in the meantime.


----------



## Spy Car

Neweymatt said:


> I would respectfully counter-argue that the Modi3+ makes more sense, because what do you do with the old card when the new ones are released?  With the Modi3+ you can either use it somewhere else, or sell it.  And you get a better DAC in the meantime.



If one can deal with having a stack of physically mismatched gear in the interim. 

I didn't want that myself, but if it isn't an issue for someone, I'd concede your point. A Modi3+ would retain some value for re-sale and/or use as a secondary DAC, where the internal 4490 card will likely be scrap if replaced with an upgraded card.

Bill


----------



## senorx12562

Spy Car said:


> If one can deal with having a stack of physically mismatched gear in the interim.
> 
> I didn't want that myself, but if it isn't an issue for someone, I'd concede your point. A Modi3+ would retain some value for re-sale and/or use as a secondary DAC, where the internal 4490 card will likely be scrap if replaced with an upgraded card.
> 
> Bill


Not to mention the additional inputs and Unison usb. No brainer.


----------



## Spy Car

senorx12562 said:


> Not to mention the additional inputs and Unison usb. No brainer.



Again, so long as one has no issues with a stack of mismatched sizes, the extra cabling, and addition wall-wart power supply...

Bill


----------



## cdacosta

Food for thought regarding the Asgard 3 MB card vs an external DAC.  I eventually went with the Modius (was an even toss up I would have went with a Bifrost 2) and here is why:
* External DAC would have the Unison USB which is supposed to sound better and power the DAC sufficiently.
* Wanted the optional inputs for flexibility.  Different inputs can be sonically different and allows for an easy way to hook up PS4 if I want to.
* Internal MB card has a lower voltage output of 1.3v vs Modius 2.0v IIRC.
* From the reviews I saw that the internal MB card was inferior sonically (possibly because of lower voltage?) to Bifrost 2 with MB and even the Modi MB 

After using the Asgard 3 and Modius combo I find the following to be true:
* The different outputs from my PC do sound sonically different.  The spdif and USB Unison sounded the same/best but the USB bus from my ASUS MB is noisy.  Even if I do not allow power from the USB to pass from PC to Modius the USB bus is still noisy.  In my setup, with no source playing, in high gain, with a pair of 56 ohm cans: using USB I start getting noise at around 11:30 - 12 o'clock on the volume pot, with spdif 3 o'clock.  Listening for me is 12 o'clock max using high gain.   The spdif output is the best solution in my setup.  
* I have many different interconnect RCA based cables available to me so I was able to better tune the setup.  Because of the low cost of the Schiit stack I personally would not bother buying nice interconnects to hook them up.  The only pro I could think of using the internal MB card would be not having to use/buy a set of interconnects for the external DAC. 
* Where the internal DAC goes/is installed inside the Asgard 3 is where the amp gets the hottest.  Cutting off that additional air flow may or may not effect longevity.

Fun and interesting hobby.


----------



## Chastity

cdacosta said:


> Food for thought regarding the Asgard 3 MB card vs an external DAC.  I eventually went with the Modius (was an even toss up I would have went with a Bifrost 2) and here is why:
> * External DAC would have the Unison USB which is supposed to sound better and power the DAC sufficiently.
> * Wanted the optional inputs for flexibility.  Different inputs can be sonically different and allows for an easy way to hook up PS4 if I want to.
> * Internal MB card has a lower voltage output of 1.3v vs Modius 2.0v IIRC.
> ...


The Bifrost 2 has power isolation chips with their Unison USB, the Modius does not.


----------



## cdacosta

Chastity said:


> The Bifrost 2 has power isolation chips with their Unison USB, the Modius does not.


Oh, I did not know that.  Thanks for the info.  I am curious using Asgard 3 how would the Modius compare to the Bifrost 2.  There is likely an improvement using Bifrost 2 over the Modius, I am curious to know how much and the difference in sonic signature?


----------



## artur9

cdacosta said:


> * Internal MB card has a lower voltage output of 1.3v vs Modius 2.0v IIRC.


In what way does this matter if the AS3 is used as a headphone amp/AIO?  
The voltage would be more of an issue using it as a preamp, correct?


----------



## tincanear

artur9 said:


> In what way does this matter if the AS3 is used as a headphone amp/AIO?
> The voltage would be more of an issue using it as a preamp, correct?


this might make a difference if using this setup with Susvara or other med to high impedance (50 - 600 ohm), but very low efficiency (~82 db/mW) headphones and you like your music loud.  for almost everything else, esp IEMs or high efficiency dynamics, no problem.

if you are concerned then use A3 with an external DAC with ~2V rms output (Modi 3+, Modi Multibit, Modius, Bifrost OG (second-hand), Bifrost 2) instead.


----------



## cdacosta

artur9 said:


> In what way does this matter if the AS3 is used as a headphone amp/AIO?
> The voltage would be more of an issue using it as a preamp, correct?


Weaker/lower voltage to the amp means the power output from the amp (in this case Asgard 3) would be less.  An amp amplifies the signal coming in, if the incoming signal is weaker so will be the amp's output.  I believe 2.0-2.1v is optimum for the Asgard 3 to be able to output the rated power.  I am no expert on this, just what I understand from experience with different gear.   I am sure more knowledgeable folks can chime in on why an under voltage source to the amp is undesirable.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 4, 2021)

yes, a lower input voltage means less power out.   1.4 vs 2.0V is 3dB (factor of two, power-wise).  in most situations, however, only a small fraction of the max rated power is sufficient to provide a very loud volume.

  for example, a smoke detector is about 90dB SPL.  to be "twice as loud" we need 10dB more, 90dB + 10dB = 100dB, it takes ten times the power.  so let's set a target average listening level of ~80dB and a peak of 110dB (30 dB above average level).  with a typical dynamic full-size can, the efficiency is typically about 100dB/mW, so it only takes 10mW (no where near the max rated amp power) to reach the 110dB peak level.  a 90dB/mW low-impedance (e.g. 32 ohms) medium-efficiency planar will need about 100mW for the same 110dB-- again nowhere near the max rated power of the amp (power ratings are generally higher into the medium and lower impedance loads).

the lower input voltage can give you a bit more useful adjustment range of the volume knob before it gets uncomfortably loud.

IMO selection between internal DAC card and external should be based on available space / desire for one-box solution / number and type of digital inputs needed.


----------



## cdacosta

tincanear said:


> the lower input voltage can give you a bit more useful adjustment range of the volume knob before it gets uncomfortably loud.


----------



## cdacosta

I agree with "the lower input voltage can give you a bit more useful adjustment range of the volume knob before it gets uncomfortably loud.".  But what I have also noticed in the past is that if a nominal or designed around input voltage is not fed to an amp that sonic output suffers.  Kind of like if I use low gain vs high gain on the Asgard 3 with the 56 ohm cans I am using.  In low gain the sound is compressed, dynamics suffer, detail retrieval is inferior, PRAT is effected and so forth.  But like I said before this is just what my experience tells me, no science involved here.  Technically and in application a lower voltage like 1.3v vs 2.0v fed to an Asgard 3 would work for all cans not requiring an insane amount of power (like Susvara), but possibly sonically not optimal.  Since I have not tried a lower voltage input with a Asgard 3, I am not sure what the sonic reproduction between the two voltages would be.    I have tried lowering the pre-amplifying output by say between 3db to 6db through Equalizer APO and did not like the way it sounded.


----------



## tincanear

the change in sound between low and high gain settings (yes, I have heard the difference, and its more noticeable on A2 vs A3 IMO but still there) might be related to amplifier loop gain / feedback or the effect of the DC servo vs signal gain, and not necessarily full-scale output voltage of the DAC.

I'm not familiar with The Equalizer APO--- is it an analog or digital device?

Sys / Saga / Freya (in passive mode with the pre-amp volume suitable reduced) connected between the DAC and A3 input could simulate the lower DAC output voltage.  volume matching would need to be done of course (measuring at the A3's TRS connector or the RCA pre-outs)


----------



## cdacosta

tincanear said:


> the change in sound between low and high gain settings (yes, I have heard the difference, and its more noticeable on A2 vs A3 IMO but still there) might be related to amplifier loop gain / feedback or the effect of the DC servo vs signal gain, and not necessarily full-scale output voltage of the DAC.
> 
> I'm not familiar with The Equalizer APO--- is it an analog or digital device?
> 
> Sys / Saga / Freya (in passive mode with the pre-amp volume suitable reduced) connected between the DAC and A3 input could simulate the lower DAC output voltage.  volume matching would need to be done of course (measuring at the A3's TRS connector or the RCA pre-outs)


Equalizer APO is a Windows 10 Equalizer, free actually.  There are different plug-ins, I use the peace version.


----------



## cdacosta

Here is a pic of the Equalizer APO, Peace version.  I do not know the technical of the why and how, I just know what I hear through trial and error.  I learned about the lower voltage output from the Asgard 3 internal DAC cards by reading reviews and comments from users that have experienced both the internal Card and external Schiit DAC offerings and their experiences.  Almost all preferred the external DAC over the internal card, this is what got me to eventually choose to go with an external DAC.


----------



## Arcayne

Crowbar44 said:


> Some have reviewed the Jotunheim 2 as sounding a bit clinical and less musical than the Asgard 3.  Jotunheim 2 is also an older design than Asgard 3...folks are waiting for Jotunheim 3 - but we have no idea when (or if) that will happen.  If you absolutely must have a balanced amp, then Jotunheim is a great choice.  Keep in mind, the unbalanced output on Jotunheim does not output full power, I believe it's around 50% of the balanced outputs, so Asgard 3 is going to be better if you still plan on using unbalanced cans.
> 
> Personally, I don't think the loss of versatility and extra cost of balanced cans (cables) are worth it.  The lower noise floor may be nice for high end IEM's though.  Jason Stoddard of Schiit agrees - he listens to unbalanced cans for the reasons above.  I also think that Jotunheim 2 is a tiny niche product for Schiit whereas Asgard 3 is probably one of their best sellers after Magni/Modi, so my guess is that Asgard 3 gets a lot of design love from Jason...it keeps getting cheaper while outputting more power with each iteration.
> 
> When the Audeze LCD-2's came out, there were virtually no amps that output more than 500mw into lower impedances, and most amps put out quite a bit less...so trust me, the Asgard 3 will be fine with the LCD-2's


I've owned and loved the Asgard 3, and recently upgraded to the Jotunheim 2. I've also owned a JDS Labs Element and THX 789, and auditioned/demoed a bunch more amps in different price segments. 

I will say, the Jotunheim 2 does not sound clinical. It is technically superior to the Asgard 3 by a good margin, it has a tighter bass response, more dynamic contrast, stronger slam/impact, sharper transients, more air and a deeper soundstage. One could argue the Jotunheim 2 is less musical sounding than the Asgard 3, but in my experience the degree of musicality you experience relies heavily on the synergy between DAC/Amp/cans. It's like cooking - a matter of finding the right combination of ingredients in the right quantities. 

In my case, with my headphones (Empyrean & HD660S), the Asgard 3 was just a bit too laid-back and smoothed over. It's a forgiving amp, it can help to tame unwanted aggression and edginess elsewhere in the chain. As much as I liked the Asgard 3, I just didn't need the forgiveness. The Jotunheim 2 made my headphones sound much more alive and engaging. It contains much of that character in its sound which I loved about the Asgard 3, but without forgiveness. So for me, it's very much a worthwhile upgrade, and yet another Schiit product that managed to exceed my expectations. 

So don't get me wrong. Both the Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2 are fantastic amps, they both offer outstanding value for the money, and which one would be the better choice for someone just comes down to synergy and personal preferences most off all. There's a place for both.


----------



## emorrison33

Arcayne said:


> I've owned and loved the Asgard 3, and recently upgraded to the Jotunheim 2. I've also owned a JDS Labs Element and THX 789, and auditioned/demoed a bunch more amps in different price segments.
> 
> I will say, the Jotunheim 2 does not sound clinical. It is technically superior to the Asgard 3 by a good margin, it has a tighter bass response, more dynamic contrast, stronger slam/impact, sharper transients, more air and a deeper soundstage. One could argue the Jotunheim 2 is less musical sounding than the Asgard 3, but in my experience the degree of musicality you experience relies heavily on the synergy between DAC/Amp/cans. It's like cooking - a matter of finding the right combination of ingredients in the right quantities.
> 
> ...


Is this comparison using single ended on both amps?


----------



## Arcayne (Mar 5, 2021)

emorrison33 said:


> Is this comparison using single ended on both amps?


I have compared the SE from the J2 against the A3 as well yes. Imho, the J2 SE output is not much different from the BAL output, and the J2 SE is definitely an upgrade over the A3 too. At best there seems to be a slight reduction in punch/slam through SE compared to BAL, but this is very subtle at best. The difference between either output from the J2 against the A3 is not subtle.

The only criticism I have about the J2 SE output is that there's quite a bit of audible hiss with sensitive IEMs (I use an Andromeda 2020). The A3 is dead quiet with Andro's. So if you need to be able to use sensitive IEMs with the J2, you'll want to use balanced.


----------



## emorrison33

Arcayne said:


> I have compared the SE from the J2 against the A3 as well yes. Imho, the J2 SE output is not much different from the BAL output, and the J2 SE is definitely an upgrade over the A3 too. At best there seems to be a slight reduction in punch/slam through SE compared to BAL, but this is very subtle at best. The difference between either output from the J2 against the A3 is not subtle.
> 
> The only criticism I have about the J2 SE output is that there's quite a bit of audible hiss with sensitive IEMs (I use an Andromeda 2020). The A3 is dead quiet with Andro's. So if you need to be able to use sensitive IEMs with the J2, you'll want to use balanced.


Thanks for the info!  Of course I just purchased the Asgard 3 before reading this.  I could have fit the Jot2 in my budget.  I'm getting the Bifrost 2 to pair with the Asgard 3.  Maybe in a few months I'll upgrade to the Jot2.  Don't need balanced currently, but if I had balanced, I could probably use it with the Verum One MKII, or the DropxSennheiser HD6xx.  Just a matter of buying cables.  I do have a few IEM's & Grado's so maybe the Asgard 3 was the better option for now.


----------



## Arcayne

emorrison33 said:


> Thanks for the info!  Of course I just purchased the Asgard 3 before reading this.  I could have fit the Jot2 in my budget.  I'm getting the Bifrost 2 to pair with the Asgard 3.  Maybe in a few months I'll upgrade to the Jot2.  Don't need balanced currently, but if I had balanced, I could probably use it with the Verum One MKII, or the DropxSennheiser HD6xx.  Just a matter of buying cables.  I do have a few IEM's & Grado's so maybe the Asgard 3 was the better option for now.


They're both great amps. An Asgard 3 isn't a mistake.


----------



## Chastity

tincanear said:


> IMO selection between internal DAC card and external should be based on available space / desire for one-box solution / number and type of digital inputs needed.


And whether you have other analog devices, like a preamp or EQ device.  Using an AIO kills these options.


----------



## dougq

cdacosta said:


> Oh, I did not know that.  Thanks for the info.  I am curious using Asgard 3 how would the Modius compare to the Bifrost 2.  There is likely an improvement using Bifrost 2 over the Modius, I am curious to know how much and the difference in sonic signature?


I did not get a Modius, I ended up going straight to a Bifrost 2 from a Modi 3.  I figured people had some even the Modius was a good upgrade for a 3+/3.  
The end result is there was no audible difference.  It is a super nice looking dac and sounds great, but it has no audible difference from my modi 3.  I will end up getting a modius just to stack underneath my asgard 3.  

I probably spent at least 8 full hours going back and forth on different parts of songs, at different quality levels in exclusive mode over flac and I was disappointed to find out there was no perceptible difference.  At one point I thought I heard a difference and thought the song felt more musical, but I had forgotten I was on the Modi 3, changed to the Biforst 2... and yeah it was the same... I don't know what my brain was doing.


----------



## cdacosta

dougq said:


> I did not get a Modius, I ended up going straight to a Bifrost 2 from a Modi 3.  I figured people had some even the Modius was a good upgrade for a 3+/3.
> The end result is there was no audible difference.  It is a super nice looking dac and sounds great, but it has no audible difference from my modi 3.  I will end up getting a modius just to stack underneath my asgard 3.
> 
> I probably spent at least 8 full hours going back and forth on different parts of songs, at different quality levels in exclusive mode over flac and I was disappointed to find out there was no perceptible difference.  At one point I thought I heard a difference and thought the song felt more musical, but I had forgotten I was on the Modi 3, changed to the Biforst 2... and yeah it was the same... I don't know what my brain was doing.


Interesting, thanks for sharing your experience with the Bifrost 2 with the Asgard 3.  Would be just as interesting to see how you feel the Modius matches up with the Asgard 3 vs with modi 3 (I am assuming modi MB).  What headphones did you use to do the Modi 3 and Bifrost 2 comparison?  As someone recently mentioned it is about synergy of the system.  Synergy with amp, dac, headphones and ancillary components.


----------



## dougq

cdacosta said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing your experience with the Bifrost 2 with the Asgard 3.  Would be just as interesting to see how you feel the Modius matches up with the Asgard 3 vs with modi 3 (I am assuming modi MB).  What headphones did you use to do the Modi 3 and Bifrost 2 comparison?  As someone recently mentioned it is about synergy of the system.  Synergy with amp, dac, headphones and ancillary components.


No just straight up Modi 3.  Not MB.  My main head phones are ZMF Verite Closed.  
At this point I think I hit the peak of performance for dac's.  I would assume the DAC is supposed to be transparent, so as long as it has no distortion it should have synergy with everything.  

Again it didn't sound bad and it is really solid.  So my expectations going to the Modius are a bit smaller in height, but same sound with a better USB interface over the regular Modi 3.   I'm going to shift that money towards some "TOTL" open back headphones instead now.  Plan on trying out the new Clear MG Pro's on monday.


----------



## tameral

Interesting to read about DACs and the threshold for people finding it worthwhile to upgrade.  There is a concept "the narcissism of small differences" that probably applies to DACs, and for that matter - headphones and amps hehe - but I guess that line is subjective


----------



## tincanear (Mar 6, 2021)

IMO, differences between DAC architectures (e.g. Delta-Sigma vs Multibit) depends on the other hardware (streaming / digital playback / turntable etc.. source, amplifier, HP's) as well as the listener (we all hear / process sounds differently), and the type of source material (synthesized vs natural recorded sound with real instruments / voices in a real acoustic space)


----------



## artur9 (Mar 6, 2021)

tincanear said:


> the lower input voltage can give you a bit more useful adjustment range of the volume knob before it gets uncomfortably loud.


Here's what I don't understand.  An external DAC outputting less than optimal V to the AS3 I understand.
The DAC card is internal to the AS3.   Why would Schiit have it feed directly into the amp's circuits with less than optimal voltage?
Is this a question for @Jason Stoddard ?


----------



## tincanear (Mar 7, 2021)

specs for the Multibit and AK4490 G2 DAC cards reference the S/N measurement to 2Vrms, so presumably both types of DAC cards are capable of 2Vrms output.  IIRC, Modi Multibit (which has a 2Vrms output spec) was the predecessor to the DAC module.  Regarding the "1.3V" measurement performed on another website, what was input impedance / loading of the measuring device?  if into a controlled impedance (e.g. 600 ohm balanced / 300 ohm SE) load, this loading could interact with the output impedance of the DAC card and produce a lower recorded voltage.  Was the tested device a pre-production prototype / early rev DAC module?  Lots of ways a neophyte with access to an AP analyzer (IMO it just takes money, or work at at company that has one) could perform errors in the measurement / calculation process / mis-interpret the results.

If the DAC modules have an active LPF output stage, then it should be possible to adjust the LPF gain (revise resistor & capacitor values) to get 2Vrms at the interface connector (into a high-impedance load, e.g. 10K, 50K ohms, etc...) that the amplifier input circuit presents to the DAC card.  Presumably, Jason & company would have check this and made the necessary changes to the production BOM (bill of materials).

AFAIK the same website measured the Jotunheim 2, and found the 'gain' to be twice that of what they expected... such a thing would happen with lack of knowledge between a 'strongly differential' and 'weakly differential' balanced amp, and feeding such a 'strongly differential' balanced amp with a balanced input, and measuring the SE output, Thevenin models, nodal analysis, etc...

IMO they should study engineering first, then make the appropriate measurements and calculations.

(rant almost finished)
the DAC card output voltage in an A3 doesn't matter in most situations.  If you have low-efficiency hard to drive headphones (e.g. Susvara), you are better off with an external DAC (better cooling of the PCB, less internal heat generation) or get a Jot 2 and use balanced out (strongly differential, so 1.3V SE -> 2.6V equivalent).


----------



## BadPhotographer

Dear music lovers! I read a significant part of this topic and also used the search, but have not yet got an answer to the question about A3 that interests me. At the moment I use a range of full-size headphones of various impedances, which I mainly connect to Musical Fidelity lx2-hpa. For rock, I like to use Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm and Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 250 ohm. I really like the sound, but I feel a lack of punch in the lower register (bass, drums). At the same time, when I connect these to the headphone output of an integrated amplifier, I get exactly as powerful lower register as I want, although, of course, there is a lack of general detail, due to which I do not use the latter option. I associate this lack of punch on lx2-hpa with a lack of power on it. My question is: will I get on A3 the same powerful and detailed lower register, figuratively felt like a beating in the chest, as on an integrated amplifier that has enough power? Great thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## artur9

BadPhotographer said:


> For rock, I like to use Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm and Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 250 ohm..... My question is: will I get on A3 the same powerful and detailed lower register, figuratively felt like a beating in the chest, as on an integrated amplifier that has enough power? Great thanks in advance for your answers.


I have the DT 770 Pro 250 here.  Give me a link to a song and I can report back.


----------



## RickB

@Jason Stoddard, on the spec page for Asgard 3, I noticed that it says: "Gain: High = 6 (15.6dB) or Low = 1 (0dB), via rear switch"

The gain switch on the Asgard 3 is, of course, on the front.


----------



## BadPhotographer

artur9 said:


> I have the DT 770 Pro 250 here.  Give me a link to a song and I can report back.


Thank you very much! Try this, please . There must be a big punch.


----------



## Chastity

BadPhotographer said:


> Thank you very much! Try this, please . There must be a big punch.



You'd like this song on my DT-1990 setup


----------



## BadPhotographer

Chastity said:


> You'd like this song on my DT-1990 setup


Thank you very much and also patiently wait for report from @artur9 😊


----------



## tamleo

dougq said:


> I did not get a Modius, I ended up going straight to a Bifrost 2 from a Modi 3.  I figured people had some even the Modius was a good upgrade for a 3+/3.
> The end result is there was no audible difference.  It is a super nice looking dac and sounds great, but it has no audible difference from my modi 3.  I will end up getting a modius just to stack underneath my asgard 3.
> 
> I probably spent at least 8 full hours going back and forth on different parts of songs, at different quality levels in exclusive mode over flac and I was disappointed to find out there was no perceptible difference.  At one point I thought I heard a difference and thought the song felt more musical, but I had forgotten I was on the Modi 3, changed to the Biforst 2... and yeah it was the same... I don't know what my brain was doing.


It is strange. I heard the differences between the modi3 and the Modi Multibit clearly. They had one common character that was the lacking of detail information. Haven't heard the Bifrost 2 though


----------



## BadPhotographer

BadPhotographer said:


> Dear music lovers! I read a significant part of this topic and also used the search, but have not yet got an answer to the question about A3 that interests me. At the moment I use a range of full-size headphones of various impedances, which I mainly connect to Musical Fidelity lx2-hpa. For rock, I like to use Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm and Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 250 ohm. I really like the sound, but I feel a lack of punch in the lower register (bass, drums). At the same time, when I connect these to the headphone output of an integrated amplifier, I get exactly as powerful lower register as I want, although, of course, there is a lack of general detail, due to which I do not use the latter option. I associate this lack of punch on lx2-hpa with a lack of power on it. My question is: will I get on A3 the same powerful and detailed lower register, figuratively felt like a beating in the chest, as on an integrated amplifier that has enough power? Great thanks in advance for your answers.


So I got this item from a local bootlegger. While my feelings are mixed, as is always the case when I buy a new hi-fi product. I know that you need to give time, sometimes a lot of time, to feel its character. While I listened to A3 with DT770 80 ohms. I do not yet understand if there is a punch that I was waiting for. Obviously, my brain and electronics need to warm up for a while. I expect a lot of interesting things to come.


----------



## dougq

tamleo said:


> It is strange. I heard the differences between the modi3 and the Modi Multibit clearly. They had one common character that was the lacking of detail information. Haven't heard the Bifrost 2 though


Any examples?  Songs with time frames?  I still have my Bifrost, but I'm returning it and going to go all in with an ad-2 dac/amp.  I'd love to find something that shows a difference.


----------



## artur9

I wonder if if would be worth having the BF2 playing in one ear and the other DAC playing in the other?


----------



## artur9

BadPhotographer said:


> Thank you very much! Try this, please . There must be a big punch.



OK.  I have an AS3 on for the last 24h with the MB card.  Listening from a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014) via USB jack next to HDMI jack.

Both AS3 switches are up, which I think means high gain and onboard DAC?

Volume at 12 (high noon) is a bit too loud for me.  Somewhere between 10:30 and 11 is good.

The drums are nicely textured but I wouldn't call it a "big punch."  I can hear the different types of drums.  I can sense the size of the drum kit -  it's not a point source with all the bass originating from a single location.  The bass guitar is distinct and separated out.

Unfortunately, the vocals seem to suffer from some sort of distortion.  Digital clipping, maybe?
I also listened to Doors Riders on the Storm   where the bass guitar thrums nicely - no punch.

Lastly, a song that always fills my bass-thirst on my speaker rig, Planet Rock 
For this I cranked the AS3 to 3 o'clock to get it loud enough.  Still no punch.  The bass through the AS3/DT770-Pro-250 kind of feels like your heart after a sprint.

To really find some bass, I found this octobass Amazing Grace: 
Even with the AS3 at 3o'clock the octobass only added a bit of sizzle.  I could hear it but it didn't add the amount of bass throbbing I would have anticipated.

I have to say, the air and specificity of location of the instruments on the songs above were outstanding.  In summary, I'd say the bass is articulate and without a big kick.  HTH!

Disclaimer:  My hearing measures poorly and with normal sensitivity in the bass.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 11, 2021)

BadPhotographer said:


> Dear music lovers! I read a significant part of this topic and also used the search, but have not yet got an answer to the question about A3 that interests me. At the moment I use a range of full-size headphones of various impedances, which I mainly connect to Musical Fidelity lx2-hpa. For rock, I like to use Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm and Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro 250 ohm. I really like the sound, but I feel a lack of punch in the lower register (bass, drums). At the same time, when I connect these to the headphone output of an integrated amplifier, I get exactly as powerful lower register as I want, although, of course, there is a lack of general detail, due to which I do not use the latter option. I associate this lack of punch on lx2-hpa with a lack of power on it. My question is: will I get on A3 the same powerful and detailed lower register, figuratively felt like a beating in the chest, as on an integrated amplifier that has enough power? Great thanks in advance for your answers.


@BadPhotographer  you might consider EQ (either a software EQ or hardware unit like Loki Mini+) to boost the lowest bass a 3-5 dB.

Some headphone jacks on integrated amps have a relatively large output impedance (series resistor or resistor voltage divider network) and it interacts with the typical dynamic headphone impedance peak in the bass or mid-bass resonant frequencies to give an effective peak of a few dB (actual boost amount depends on specific amp and headphone impedances, which vary with frequency).

The A3 will provide very good resolution over then entire frequency range (for instance, you can hear the difference between multiple echoes and reverb).  Never listened to LX2-HPA so can't comment on this unit vs. the A3.


----------



## cdacosta

artur9 said:


> OK.  I have an AS3 on for the last 24h with the MB card.  Listening from a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014) via USB jack next to HDMI jack.
> 
> Both AS3 switches are up, which I think means high gain and onboard DAC?
> 
> ...



I agree with Tincanear, and EQ is your solution.  I have an Asgard 3 but not your headphones.  I am noticing some headphones take really well to EQ and some not so much.  Since you know your headphones are capable of reproducing the bass you want an EQ would Give you what you want. Software EQ would give you the most flexibility because of the amount of control you have over the entire frequency range.


----------



## Spy Car

artur9 said:


> OK.  I have an AS3 on for the last 24h with the MB card.  Listening from a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014) via USB jack next to HDMI jack.
> 
> Both AS3 switches are up, which I think means high gain and onboard DAC?
> 
> ...




Are you listening to YouTube videos as your audio source or are the links simply for reference?

Bill


----------



## Chastity (Mar 12, 2021)

@artur9 That Youtube video of "Riders Of The Storm" is a bit anemic.  I checked the specs of that video, and the audio is encoded in Opus, and somewhat lossy.  My CD rip of the track sounds so much meatier.

This is why I love having a preamp.  You can adjust the Line-Out levels to get the optimal output from your amp.  My SMSL M300 MKII outputs 2.1v RMS, and on the preamp, I find a 2:30 setting really brings out the impact and energy capabilities of the A3.  (12:00 would be neutral adjustment)  This setting can change depending which tubes I am using, of course.  (I also use the Super Slow PCM Filter instead of the default)


----------



## emorrison33

My new Asgard 3 just arrived at my door.  Really solid piece of electronics!  There was something loose inside, so I took off the sticker/plate where the Audio card would have been installed if I got one.  Out fell a rubber foot.  Put the sticker back on and plugged her in.  At least I have spare now.  I'm getting the Bifrost 2 when my stimulus money arrives.  Until then I'm feeding it with my A&K SR25 DAP.  How much run in time should expect? 8 hours I think I read before in this thread.


----------



## artur9

cdacosta said:


> I agree with Tincanear, and EQ is your solution.





Spy Car said:


> Are you listening to YouTube videos as your audio source or are the links simply for reference?
> 
> Bill





Chastity said:


> @artur9 That Youtube video of "Riders Of The Storm" is a bit anemic.  I checked the specs of that video, and the audio is encoded in Opus, and somewhat lossy.  My CD rip of the track sounds so much meatier.


Please, don't respond to me.  This was all a favor for @BadPhotographer.  S/he asked for a specify check against a song on YT so I did that one and some other ones for reference.

I am (almost) perfectly happy with my AS3/BT770 combo.  

Question.  I also have the BT770 with 80Ohms.  Would that make the bass more palpable when used with the AS3?  I really don't understand what the different impedances do/mean...


----------



## cdacosta

emorrison33 said:


> My new Asgard 3 just arrived at my door.  Really solid piece of electronics!  There was something loose inside, so I took off the sticker/plate where the Audio card would have been installed if I got one.  Out fell a rubber foot.  Put the sticker back on and plugged her in.  At least I have spare now.  I'm getting the Bifrost 2 when my stimulus money arrives.  Until then I'm feeding it with my A&K SR25 DAP.  How much run in time should expect? 8 hours I think I read before in this thread.


While I was researching the Schiit amp offerings Jason S. from Schiit Audio wrote or said in a forum "maximum performance is reached at 150 hours" IIRC.


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> While I was researching the Schiit amp offerings Jason S. from Schiit Audio wrote or said in a forum "maximum performance is reached at 150 hours" IIRC.


No wonder my Asgard 3 is sounding better and better


----------



## tincanear (Mar 12, 2021)

artur9 said:


> Please, don't respond to me.  This was all a favor for @BadPhotographer.  S/he asked for a specify check against a song on YT so I did that one and some other ones for reference.
> 
> I am (almost) perfectly happy with my AS3/BT770 combo.
> 
> Question.  I also have the BT770 with 80Ohms.  Would that make the bass more palpable when used with the AS3?  I really don't understand what the different impedances do/mean...


for some amplifiers (e.g. those with high output impedance such as OTL tube amps, or low-power devices like phones) the load impedance 80 vs 250 or 600 ohms matters in terms of maximum output volume or bass response curve.  for A3, it does not matter, and it can drive any full-size can just fine (and I would expect the 80 ohm version to sound very similar to the 250 ohm, assuming both units have been broken-in).

If you are unhappy with the bass response of BT770 80 ohm version, consider adding an EQ (via software equalizer app or hardware EQ like Loki Mini+) instead of spending more cash on yet another headphone (and likely still not be fully satisfied with the sound).


----------



## BadPhotographer (Mar 13, 2021)

artur9 said:


> OK.  I have an AS3 on for the last 24h with the MB card.  Listening from a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014) via USB jack next to HDMI jack.
> 
> Both AS3 switches are up, which I think means high gain and onboard DAC?
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, I see you have carried out a whole research, which is especially valuable for me, because your conclusions coincide with mine. I have exactly the same impressions of the bass on A3 (which, as I wrote earlier, I also managed to get) and DT990 250 ohms, and I would definitely not say that DT770 80 ohms give some kind of fundamentally different character in terms of the lower register on A3. However, I managed to get a very powerful punch on the DT990 250th and "Once Upon a Time in the West" Dire Straits.

As for the low-impedance Denon D7200, everything that concerns the repeatedly mentioned beauty of their bass, then on the A3 this effect is somewhat enhanced and makes it even more pleasant for perception. However, the Denon D7200 themselves, in my opinion, are not so good for old rock, which is on my list of preferences.

Today I am going to take a new DT990 250 ohm test on a Yamaha A-S500 to try to understand if my previous impression of the lower register expression on this amplifier was correct. When I bought the A3, one of pros was the comparative power characteristics of A3 and Yamaha in the region of 250 ohms. If you are interested, I will write about the results later.


----------



## BadPhotographer (Mar 13, 2021)

tincanear said:


> tincanear said:
> 
> 
> > @BadPhotographer  you might consider EQ (either a software EQ or hardware unit like Loki Mini+) to boost the lowest bass a 3-5 dB.
> ...


Dear @tincanear, thank you very much for your advice. However, my experience with equalizers so far has been of limited success. In fact, I am trying to get the sound I expect with a combination of source, amplifier and headphones. Of course, there are exceptions for me, for example, I have a successful experience of using the equalizer with wireless headphones. While my personal experience tells me that the natural character of the recording is conveyed without the use of an equalizer, the selection of components can emphasize certain aspects of the sound that are emotionally important for me in this recording. However, I do not insist on this at all, this is just my personal approach to listening.

Also the idea of a peak in bass or mid-bass at the headphone output of an integrated amplifier is a little sad for me, because this leads me to assume that my emotional experience is nothing more than a side effect of interference of impedances. Since specialized amplifiers for headphones are obviously designed for all types of them, and integrated amplifiers, perhaps, for full-size ones, with the same output power, it may be useless to hope for a similar sound, while in specialized amplifiers the sound will be more accurate.

Thank you again!


----------



## BadPhotographer

Chastity said:


> @artur9 That Youtube video of "Riders Of The Storm" is a bit anemic.  I checked the specs of that video, and the audio is encoded in Opus, and somewhat lossy.  My CD rip of the track sounds so much meatier.
> 
> This is why I love having a preamp.  You can adjust the Line-Out levels to get the optimal output from your amp.  My SMSL M300 MKII outputs 2.1v RMS, and on the preamp, I find a 2:30 setting really brings out the impact and energy capabilities of the A3.  (12:00 would be neutral adjustment)  This setting can change depending which tubes I am using, of course.  (I also use the Super Slow PCM Filter instead of the default)


Dear @Chastity, I apologize for answering you, although your post was not an answer for me, but you gave me an absolutely amazing idea to use a preamp. What do you use as a preamplifier?


----------



## Chastity

BadPhotographer said:


> Dear @Chastity, I apologize for answering you, although your post was not an answer for me, but you gave me an absolutely amazing idea to use a preamp. What do you use as a preamplifier?


I've been reading your threads, and I feel like I can share some ideas about attaining the sound signature you are looking for.

Many people suggest using EQ to get the sound you want, but EQ alone has some caveats.  When you EQ the FR, adjusting one area can affect how the driver performs in other regions, and all of the work is being put on the driver.  And you can run into issues of digital or analog clipping, where sometimes if you want to raise the bass levels, for example, you end up lowering the mids and highs.

For my setup, I resorted to using passive boosting of my bass using 3rd party pads.  (Dekoni Elite Hybrids)  They offer a passive +4-8 dB boost in the bass regions, which frees up my EQ to only having to adjust mids and highs with smaller adjustments.  (My overall EQ is +3.1 dB)  Interestingly enough, Josh Velour did a video on this, it's kinda basic, but he hits the point that I mention.  Also, analog EQ is different from digital EQ, and may afford an extra means of tuning your sound.  This could be an external analog EQ, or using tubes.

Also, as I mentioned before, you can use a preamp to adjust your line levels to better match your amp for optimal dynamics.  I use a FX Audio TUBE-01 tube buffer preamp.  It's a simple design that became popular with chifi, using 7-pin driver tubes.  The combo of the tube buffer + solid state amp nets you a hybrid setup, with the option that you can bypass the preamp anytime you want to ABX the combo.  When you roll the tubes, note that not all tubes put out the same power levels, so you may also need to adjust the level's strength.  For example, my Voshkods need more preamp gain vs my GE or Sylvania tubes.

The FX Audio device is a nice affordable means of experimenting with such a setup.  I am thinking of getting something else later, to get a stronger tube affect.


----------



## MonoOno

Is it a safe bet to say we wont see an upgrade to the Asgard this year? Thinking of finally ordering one.


----------



## ssmith3046

MonoOno said:


> Is it a safe bet to say we wont see an upgrade to the Asgard this year? Thinking of finally ordering one.


It is pretty good the way it is!


----------



## Neweymatt

MonoOno said:


> Is it a safe bet to say we wont see an upgrade to the Asgard this year? Thinking of finally ordering one.


You never know for sure, but considering this thread is about 18 months old, it’s not likely A3 will be getting a refresh any time soon.


----------



## Magicman74 (Mar 18, 2021)

This is seriously a good piece of Schiit.  I wanna thank those guys over there for the quick service, 1 day it was on my door step.
I do only live about 30 mins away.  HA!
I won't go into all the details, I give a crap review but I'll say this thing should be in your setup for sure.  Other guys say it's warm and slightly laid back?
It could be?, All I have on hand is DT770 80ohm, DT880 Special Edition, DT 990 Pro Limited 250 Ohm. and I'm not hearing any warmth or laid back sound.
I'm using Beyers tho, They all sound Fantastic.  $200 Bucks is a steal.   I feel like I robbed those guys ..HA HA
Oh, Audioquest Cables are bright as hell, I don't wanna open that can of worms but Holy Cow.  I never noticed it before because that's all I used.   I picked up some cheap Canare Cables.  Much more balance sounding..
  Anyway if you're on the fence go for it man, this amp is really nice!!!
Mackbook Pro>D10S (NE5532P Chip)>Schiit>Beyers
I'll try out my Senns later!!


----------



## Chastity

Magicman74 said:


> All I have on hand is DT770 80ohm, DT880 Special Edition, DT 990 Pro Limited 250 Ohm


That's a lot of the same  



Magicman74 said:


> Oh, Audioquest Cables are bright as hell


Could be more that they're rolled off in other parts of the spectrum.  I have a pair of no-name RCA cables that rolled off the lower end.  Replaced with some Monoprice Premium AWG22 cables, and things are now proper.


----------



## cgb3

BadPhotographer said:


> So I got this item from a local bootlegger. While my feelings are mixed, as is always the case when I buy a new hi-fi product. I know that you need to give time, sometimes a lot of time, to feel its character. While I listened to A3 with DT770 80 ohms. I do not yet understand if there is a punch that I was waiting for. Obviously, my brain and electronics need to warm up for a while. I expect a lot of interesting things to come.


"So I got this item from a local bootlegger".

Clearly, the term "bootlegger" has changed.

Originally, a "bootlegger" hid alcohol bottles in his knee high riding boots, and delivered same to dry communities by horseback.

The term evolved to "moonshiners" and the people they employed to evade the Volstead Act.

See, Head-Fi, even better than Wiki, at least when we're talking spirits.


----------



## BadPhotographer

cgb3 said:


> "So I got this item from a local bootlegger".
> 
> Clearly, the term "bootlegger" has changed.
> 
> ...


It was a figurative expression indicating that I bought it new from a guy I don’t know about how he got this amplifier and I don’t want to know. However, I apologize for the unintentional incorrect use of the term and the possible violation of the harmony of the English language, which is not my native. This is probably what happened. 😊

It turned out that I had (and still have) mf lx2-hpa from the days of self-isolation, when it was a good way to avoid constant contact with my family and give them a break from my company. And now I wanted new experience. I started looking at the secondary market and saw the offer for schiit asgard 3. Here in Russia there is an "official" site for schiit, which offers asgard 3 without a DAC for more than $400, and country delivery must be added to that. The offer was in my city and it was $300 for a new item. And I decided to give it a try.

As for the amplifier itself, the term "warm and slightly laid back", which @Magicman74 mentioned in his post, refuting it, seems to me correct. Still, it is powerful at the lower end, what I asked respected contributors of the topic about, but, in comparison with lx2-hpa, it is less bright and exciting. However, the lower case on lx2-hpa, although well presented, but felt a little unreliable, on the A3 is filled with power and goes deeper down. As an example, the soloing violin on the Beethoven Violin Concerto by Anne-Sophie Mutter on the A3 does not sound as emotional and beautiful as on the lx2-hpa, although the orchestral base is more powerful, detailed and confident. I wanted to sell lx2-hpa, but I'm leaving both for now. As a signal source I am using ibasso dx160, which, in my opinion, is very good at line out, through audioquest wires.


----------



## RickB

The album "Meat Puppets II" sounds amazing on the Asgard 3. My God...


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Can a Modi Multibit fit on top of an Asgard 3? My Asgard 3 doesn't get that warm, so heat won't be a concern. Just the size.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Mar 29, 2021)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Can a Modi Multibit fit on top of an Asgard 3? My Asgard 3 doesn't get that warm, so heat won't be a concern. Just the size.


Plenty of room on the top next to the ventilation holes.


----------



## RickB

ColdsnapBry said:


> Can a Modi Multibit fit on top of an Asgard 3? My Asgard 3 doesn't get that warm, so heat won't be a concern. Just the size.


Yes. I had an Eitr and a Modi Multibit on top of my A3 at first. I just didn't like the way it looked and moved them side by side.


----------



## Garney

ColdsnapBry said:


> Can a Modi Multibit fit on top of an Asgard 3? My Asgard 3 doesn't get that warm, so heat won't be a concern. Just the size.


----------



## Chastity (Mar 30, 2021)

I invested in a glass shelf to keep my DAC and preamp off the Asgard 3.  It's also a lot less cluttered these days.   That G6 is retired, for example.


----------



## mikecheck95

Garney said:


>


How do you like the Asgard 3 with the LCD-2?


----------



## Garney

mikecheck95 said:


> How do you like the Asgard 3 with the LCD-2?


It's a great pairing. The only other amp I've used with the LCD-2F was a Heresy so I don't have much to compare it against though. To my novice ears, the Asgard 3 provides slightly more impact and "heft" than the Heresy did. It doesn't sound as sterile if that makes sense. Tons of volume headroom too. I'm typically listening between noon - 2 o'clock on the volume pot if I don't have EQ w/a negative preamp applied on low gain. For $200 it seems like a steal. I almost went Jot2 but didn't want to have to recable with XLR just yet, although everyone raves about that amp as well, especially from the balanced output.


----------



## mikecheck95

Garney said:


> It's a great pairing. The only other amp I've used with the LCD-2F was a Heresy so I don't have much to compare it against though. To my novice ears, the Asgard 3 provides slightly more impact and "heft" than the Heresy did. It doesn't sound as sterile if that makes sense. Tons of volume headroom too. I'm typically listening between noon - 2 o'clock on the volume pot if I don't have EQ w/a negative preamp applied on low gain. For $200 it seems like a steal. I almost went Jot2 but didn't want to have to recable with XLR just yet, although everyone raves about that amp as well, especially from the balanced output.


Ya I’m concerned with switching over to balanced for the Jot 2 as well. But I’m worried about claims of “smoothness” lack of detail etc. From the Asgard. Hoping to pair with the Bifrost...


----------



## Garney (Mar 31, 2021)

mikecheck95 said:


> Ya I’m concerned with switching over to balanced for the Jot 2 as well. But I’m worried about claims of “smoothness” lack of detail etc. From the Asgard. Hoping to pair with the Bifrost...


I would imagine the pairing with the Bifrost would make for a really nice setup. I certainly don't hear any loss / lack of detail with the Asgard 3. The LCD-2 (depending on version) has a pretty relaxed midrange so if anything I feel the tonality of the headphones themselves play a bigger part in this than the amp. I've heard people describe the Asgard 3 as "slightly warm" but I don't have discerning enough ears to really give great insight as to if it's really coloring the sound at all. To me it sounds great. Full and impactful are really the words that come to mind for me. Maybe "musical" is the right term?


----------



## ssmith3046 (Mar 31, 2021)

I think the Asgard 3 is kind of neutral, at least to my old hearing.  So much depends on what DAC I'm using or even interconnects.  I listen to CDs using my older Marantz CD5003 deck as a transport and I'm now back to basics using either a Modi multibit or Modi 3. Even the coaxial cable that I use from CD player to DAC can change the sound. Sometimes I run my Asgard 3 to the analog plugs to my old Philips 680 deck with a TD1541A-R1 in it.
I patiently waiting for my new Schiit transport to sold to me.
My primary listening headphones are the Focal Clear Pros.


----------



## mikecheck95

mikecheck95 said:


> Ya I’m concerned with switching over to balanced for the Jot 2 as well. But I’m worried about claims of “smoothness” lack of detail etc. From the Asgard. Hoping to pair with the Bifrost...


Ya... I EQ my LCD-2 anyway aha... I was just worried that the Asgard might smooth over some detail.... but if not... I’m pulling the trigger... the price and feature set is perfect for my use case.


----------



## stasprof

Looks like Asgard 3 is a very nice package for the price indeed


----------



## Chastity

Decided to reorganize, and added a 2nd shelf


----------



## BadPhotographer

I would like to talk about smoothing out the details of Asgard 3. I spent several evenings comparing the A3 with my previous amplifier, which is still with me, on different headphones and different materials: rock, classical, modern music (noise, electronics, metal). And everywhere I heard anti-aliasing and less immersive audio. As a result, I put the A3 for sale on a local website and felt relieved by my decision. But, since there were no offers, I decided to make another audition of the A3 without comparison, using DT990 250 ohm. I went in circle - DP Machine Head and Made in Japan, PF Dark Side of the Moon vinyl rip, LZ Physical Graffiti, U2 How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb vinyl rip and DP Machine Head again. And some magic happened. I was delighted. Maybe because today was a difficult day and I am very tired. I heard some smoothing of details on the first LZ song and the lack of the usual nice echo effect in one place on the Dark Side. But I heard a lot of new things in these recordings, what I always expect from new equipment and what I missed so much from the A3. I heard amazing macro dynamics, roaring lows and a ringing highs, although the details... I just didn't compare today. So far I have removed the A3 from sale. I think if you are not comparing, you may not notice any loss of detail on the A3. While it became interesting for me to experiment with it further.


----------



## cdacosta

BadPhotographer said:


> I would like to talk about smoothing out the details of Asgard 3. I spent several evenings comparing the A3 with my previous amplifier, which is still with me, on different headphones and different materials: rock, classical, modern music (noise, electronics, metal). And everywhere I heard anti-aliasing and less immersive audio. As a result, I put the A3 for sale on a local website and felt relieved by my decision. But, since there were no offers, I decided to make another audition of the A3 without comparison, using DT990 250 ohm. I went in circle - DP Machine Head and Made in Japan, PF Dark Side of the Moon vinyl rip, LZ Physical Graffiti, U2 How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb vinyl rip and DP Machine Head again. And some magic happened. I was delighted. Maybe because today was a difficult day and I am very tired. I heard some smoothing of details on the first LZ song and the lack of the usual nice echo effect in one place on the Dark Side. But I heard a lot of new things in these recordings, what I always expect from new equipment and what I missed so much from the A3. I heard amazing macro dynamics, roaring lows and a ringing highs, although the details... I just didn't compare today. So far I have removed the A3 from sale. I think if you are not comparing, you may not notice any loss of detail on the A3. While it became interesting for me to experiment with it further.


When I first got the Asgard 3 and Modius combo I was not expecting much because of the price, I am use to much more expensive home gear (not headphone gear).  I ended up doing what I do to my home gear (amps, preamps, dacs, etc).  What I did is on top of all caps, main board (where there are no signal traces) and chassis I used fo.Q TA-102 dampening material tape, then listened for changes.  Very nice upgrade with just the fo.Q T-102, more resolution, everything much more in focus with improved separation with slightly wider and deeper soundstage.  Then I shielded the internal transformer with TI-Shield and grounded the shield to the IEC inlet on the Asgard 3.  I did the same with the Modius except I am still considering the grounding scheme for the TI-Shield.   If EMI, RFI and micro vibrations are minimalized or addressed the Asgard 3 (and Modius) sonically are really good, crazy good for the money.  To me the Asgard 3 is musical, a tad on the warmer side and can be very resolving.  Reminds me a lot of the Proceed AMP2 amps I have downstairs.


----------



## BadPhotographer

cdacosta said:


> When I first got the Asgard 3 and Modius combo I was not expecting much because of the price, I am use to much more expensive home gear (not headphone gear).  I ended up doing what I do to my home gear (amps, preamps, dacs, etc).  What I did is on top of all caps, main board (where there are no signal traces) and chassis I used fo.Q TA-102 dampening material tape, then listened for changes.  Very nice upgrade with just the fo.Q T-102, more resolution, everything much more in focus with improved separation with slightly wider and deeper soundstage.  Then I shielded the internal transformer with TI-Shield and grounded the shield to the IEC inlet on the Asgard 3.  I did the same with the Modius except I am still considering the grounding scheme for the TI-Shield.   If EMI, RFI and micro vibrations are minimalized or addressed the Asgard 3 (and Modius) sonically are really good, crazy good for the money.  To me the Asgard 3 is musical, a tad on the warmer side and can be very resolving.  Reminds me a lot of the Proceed AMP2 amps I have downstairs.


Thank you very much for writing about this, it all sounds very inspiring. True, I'm not sure that I will ever decide on such a feat, but who knows .. Maybe if you ever open your A3 again, not specifically for this, but in order to tweak something else, you could take a couple of photos and post them here, it could inspire someone (even maybe me) to reproduce your tuning. Thanks again!


----------



## Crowbar44 (Apr 6, 2021)

mikecheck95 said:


> How do you like the Asgard 3 with the LCD-2?


I'm using LCD-2F's with my Asgard 3 Multibit.  I don't have a lot of experience listening to other gear, but I'm quite pleased with the sound.  In particular, well mastered albums on various audiophile labels excel.  In particular, female vocals, jazz, chamber music, and in general small venue, less complex tracks have a wonderful warmth, airiness and musicality with the Asgard 3MB/LCD-2F.  However, more complex modern music, and orchestral classical seem a bit congested.  When I pair the A3 MB with Sennheiser HD660S's that congestion abates a bit, the Senns sound 'faster' with tighter, but not deeper bass.  On complex music, the low end gets a tad buzzy and imprecise with this combo.

One regret I have is getting the onboard MB card and not going with a standalone DAC (probably a BiFrost MB).  I wonder whether that might "clean up" the slight congestion I hear with the MB card.

Of note, I listen to Amazon HD via Windows 10 as my only source...

So for me, Asgard 3 MB + LCD-2F might be a bit "too much of a good thing" in regard to warmth and gooeyness when it comes to orchestral classical and other complex music.  As an example, the bass buzz that is purposefully recorded on St. Vincent's - Digital Witness is a bit too accentuated, and just sounds "flabby" with A3MB/LCD-2F...IMHO Sennheiser HD660S's might be a better fit for complex tracks like this...

Currawong talks about a "veil being lifted" when he compares the A3 with onboard MB card vs. BiFrost MB...we'll see, I'll probably add a standalone DAC soon (anybody want to buy a slightly used A3 MB card? )


----------



## mikecheck95

Crowbar44 said:


> I'm using LCD-2F's with my Asgard 3 Multibit.  I don't have a lot of experience listening to other gear, but I'm quite pleased with the sound.  In particular, well mastered albums on various audiophile labels excel.  In particular, female vocals, jazz, chamber music, and in general small venue, less complex tracks have a wonderful warmth, airiness and musicality with the Asgard 3MB/LCD-2F.  However, more complex modern music, and orchestral classical seem a bit congested.  When I pair the A3 MB with Sennheiser HD660S's that congestion abates a bit, the Senns sound 'faster' with tighter, but not deeper bass.  On complex music, the low end gets a tad buzzy and imprecise with this combo.
> 
> One regret I have is getting the onboard MB card and not going with a standalone DAC (probably a BiFrost MB).  I wonder whether that might "clean up" the slight congestion I hear with the MB card.
> 
> ...


thanks for your impressions! 

Ya I think I’m just going to buy another Chord Mojo. I don’t need much power for any of my headphones. The LCD is my most power-hungry can and I can drive it off my laptop. I might look at Magnius and Modius or bifrost 2 and jot 2 but the cost of that combo plus cables might be too high to justify for my use case.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't own the Bifrost 2 yet but I find myself enjoying my little Modi 3 with the AK4490 over my Modi multibit with my Asgard 3 and Focal Clear Pros.   I'm a CD spinner and use my DACs as external DACs on my old Marantz CD5003.  I've owned the Bifrost multibit and Bifrost 4490 in the past as well as a Modius.  I really couldn't notice a difference between the Modis and Bifrosts. Anyway,  I'll probably hang on the Modi multibit because they'll be discontinued one day and it is a great little DAC.  I find no need currently for a DAC upgrade.


----------



## Crowbar44

ssmith3046 said:


> I don't own the Bifrost 2 yet but I find myself enjoying my little Modi 3 with the AK4490 over my Modi multibit with my Asgard 3 and Focal Clear Pros.   I'm a CD spinner and use my DACs as external DACs on my old Marantz CD5003.  I've owned the Bifrost multibit and Bifrost 4490 in the past as well as a Modius.  I really couldn't notice a difference between the Modis and Bifrosts. Anyway,  I'll probably hang on the Modi multibit because they'll be discontinued one day and it is a great little DAC.  I find no need currently for a DAC upgrade.


" I find no need currently for a DAC upgrade."

Smart man!  Enjoy your setup - most of this audiophilia is probably nonsense anyway . I'm listening to Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields play Vivaldi Horn Concertos right now on the A3MB/LCD-2F and I'm utterly transported, everything is perfect.  It's a disk I know extremely well, and love even more, very well recorded and mastered.  I'm listening to the music and not the system, and it's glorious.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Apr 6, 2021)

Crowbar44 said:


> " I find no need currently for a DAC upgrade."
> 
> Smart man!  Enjoy your setup - most of this audiophilia is probably nonsense anyway . I'm listening to Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields play Vivaldi Horn Concertos right now on the A3MB/LCD-2F and I'm utterly transported, everything is perfect.  It's a disk I know extremely well, and love even more, very well recorded and mastered.  I'm listening to the music and not the system, and it's glorious.


That's the ticket, listen to the music and not the gear.  I've been a Hi-Fi enthusiast for almost 50 years and learned a long time ago that if it ain't broken don't fix it.  I've been using the old Shure V-15 III cartridge since 1973 because I've always enjoyed it so why change.  Thank you for that link too!


----------



## tincanear (Apr 6, 2021)

Using an Asgard 3 with mid-range low-impedance planars sourced by an old sony CD player, I can hear differences between a Modi 3+ and Bifrost Multibit (OG) DAC, both fed via coax (RCA) S/PDIF, and prefer the BF1 R2R over the AK4490 D/S.  YMMV.  Another reason Schiit offers both D/S and Multibit DAC solutions.

IMO, Modi 3+ is also a little bright with Asgard 3-- Modi 3+ pairs better with Magni 3+ (a really nice combo for $198 and with multiple digital inputs, too).


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> Using an Asgard 3 with mid-range low-impedance planars sourced by an old sony CD player, I can hear differences between a Modi 3+ and Bifrost Multibit (OG) DAC, both fed via coax (RCA) S/PDIF, and prefer the BF1 R2R over the AK4490 D/S.  YMMV.  Another reason Schiit offers both D/S and Multibit DAC solutions.
> 
> IMO, Modi 3+ is also a little bright with Asgard 3-- Modi 3+ pairs better with Magni 3+ (a really nice combo for $198 and with multiple digital inputs, too).


Definitely a difference between the Modi 3+ and either Bifrost multibit or Modi multibit,  that's for sure.  I couldn't discern much of a difference between the Modi multibit and Bifrost multibit when I owned both though.  I had a Magni 3+ once and it's hard to beat for a hundred bucks.  My experience with my Focal Clear Pros is just the opposite of yours. With the Asgard 3 and Clears I find that my Modi multibit is brighter than my Modi 3+.  I'm just waiting for Schiit to release their dedicated CD transport and I stop using my old Marantz for a transport.  When I feel like changing things up I connect the Asgard 3 to a Philips 680 I have with the TD1541A-R1 chip in it. I like that combo for mono discs. I'm definitely a Schiithead though.


----------



## dougq

Could not hear a difference between my modi 3 with asgard 3, and bifrost 2 and asgard 3.  Heck even with my RME it sounded identical when A/B testing level matched.


----------



## ssmith3046

dougq said:


> Could not hear a difference between my modi 3 with asgard 3, and bifrost 2 and asgard 3.  Heck even with my RME it sounded identical when A/B testing level matched.


That'll save me money.


----------



## Arcayne

dougq said:


> Could not hear a difference between my modi 3 with asgard 3, and bifrost 2 and asgard 3.  Heck even with my RME it sounded identical when A/B testing level matched.


It's difficult to pinpoint exact differences in level matched A/B tests. Any difference is very subtle, but the sum of all differences do make for a different experience to many of us. Give the Bifrost 2 some listening time without focusing on wanting to hear exact differences. That's the situation in which you want it to make a difference, after all.


----------



## dougq

ssmith3046 said:


> That'll save me money.


That's exactly the conclusion I came to.  I think there is so much nonsense about "pairing" things that are in reality transparent and have no sound signature that in reality you can spend as much or as little as you want with whatever combo you want and get great sound.  If someone can't point to you a specific section in a song that you can reproduce a difference between hardware A and B they are talking out their ass IMO.


----------



## ssmith3046

dougq said:


> That's exactly the conclusion I





dougq said:


> That's exactly the conclusion I came to.  I think there is so much nonsense about "pairing" things that are in reality transparent and have no sound signature that in reality you can spend as much or as little as you want with whatever combo you want and get great sound.  If someone can't point to you a specific section in a song that you can reproduce a difference between hardware A and B they are talking out their ass IMO.


Add the fact that I'm hearing through 68 year old ears too.  I went from Sennheiser HD650's, which I think are great, to the Focal Clear Pros and that really enhanced my listening experience.  Their dynamics fit my hearing perfectly.


----------



## Arcayne

dougq said:


> If someone can't point to you a specific section in a song that you can reproduce a difference between hardware A and B they are talking out their ass IMO.


"Man In a Room - Something New" is one track I've used for blind testing DACs. There are several things going on in that track that are relatively apparent when comparing the Bifrost 2 against an AKM DAC. Most notably in how the snare hits, and the texture of the vocals. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Apr 6, 2021)

Arcayne said:


> "Man In a Room - Something New" is one track I've used for blind testing DACs. There are several things going on in that track that are relatively apparent when comparing the Bifrost 2 against an AKM DAC. Most notably in how the snare hits, and the texture of the vocals.
> 
> Hope that helps.


When I first heard the difference between a Schiit ladder DAC and a Schiit DS DAC my impressions were that the DS DAC was like being in the 3rd row and listening and the multibit DAC was like being on the stage.  That was with my Sennheiser HD650's.  With the Focal Clear Pro headphones I prefer that DS sound that my brain perceives. I have not heard the Bifrost 2.


----------



## cactus_farmer

Quick question - if you opt for the Schiit Asgard 3 with the in-built DAC (either the delt-sigma or the multibit) - can you then use the Asgard 3 solely as a DAC, feeding its digital output into another headphone amp?


----------



## tafens

cactus_farmer said:


> Quick question - if you opt for the Schiit Asgard 3 with the in-built DAC (either the delt-sigma or the multibit) - can you then use the Asgard 3 solely as a DAC, feeding its digital output into another headphone amp?


No, it has preamp outs controlled with the volume knob that you can connect to powered speakers or a power amp, but not line outs.


----------



## davidfrance (Apr 25, 2021)

Delete.


----------



## cactus_farmer

tafens said:


> No, it has preamp outs controlled with the volume knob that you can connect to powered speakers or a power amp, but not line outs.



Ok, so if you connect powered speakers to the preamp out are the powered speakers being fed the analogue signal from the DAC in the Asgard 3?


----------



## tincanear (Apr 25, 2021)

cactus_farmer said:


> Quick question - if you opt for the Schiit Asgard 3 with the in-built DAC (either the delt-sigma or the multibit) - can you then use the Asgard 3 solely as a DAC, feeding its digital output into another headphone amp?


DAC module converts digital (USB) to Analog (RCA or TRS type connections)

Line outs are typically fixed level, and pre-outs are typically adjustable volume.  otherwise, both analog (RCA) signals, typ 0-2V rms range.

you can use Asgard 3 with internal DAC module (card) this way, but you are wasting the A3's amp section, which IMO, is very very nice.

connect it like this:

digital source (streamer, computer usb port, etc) -via USB-> Asgard 3 DAC module input -> Asgard 3 analog RCA pre-out -via stereo RCA cables-> RCA line input of another headphone amp.
just set the gain on the Asgard to 'LO', volume dial on Asgard 3 to max., and adjust the headphone volume with the other headphone amp's volume control.

or, if you reeeeallly like your other headphone amp, just get a stand-alone DAC like Modi 3+, Modi Multibit, Modius, or Bifrost 2 ($$), all of which will have additional digital inputs (USB, coax S/PDIF, toslink)



If you connect powered speaker to the A3's RCA outs, the A3's onboard DAC module (if so equipped) can convert digital (USB) input to analog.


----------



## cactus_farmer

Does the Asgard 3 with in-built DAC have a digital input? Looking at Schiit's website at the rear-view pictures of the unit it just has analogue input and analogue output. So how can you feed it a digital (USB/toslink...etc...) signal for it to convert?


----------



## Esers (Apr 26, 2021)

Of course it has a digital input (USB) if you order Asgard 3 with the DAC module. I'm not sure how you didn't see the "reserved for optional input card" image on Schiit's website.


----------



## Rebel Chris

If you google for an image of a Schiit Asgard 3 with DAC board installed you will see a USB B input.


----------



## davidfrance

Yes, it depends which photo you are looking at. If you are looking at a unit without it, there will be a little panel with the words "Reserved for / optional INPUT CARD"  on it.


----------



## tafens

cactus_farmer said:


> Ok, so if you connect powered speakers to the preamp out are the powered speakers being fed the analogue signal from the DAC in the Asgard 3?



Yes, but the signal will still pass through the Asgard3 amp section on its way from the DAC card to the preamp outs.

If you want pure DAC line out there are separate DAC offerings, the Modi3 and Modi Multibit are the ones most alike the card options for the Asgard3.

You can also, as @tincanear describes, set the volume to max and use the pre outs, but if you do, beware of the volume setting if you ever plug in headphones. If you don’t turn it down it will likely be very very loud!

In this scenario, I would probably use the Asgard as “control center” and set the volume to a level appropriate to headphone listening and set the volume of the powered speakers accordingly. Then adjust the volume solely on the Asgard, for both headphone and powered speaker listening.


----------



## G0rt

B-stock silver Asgard3 now on order, as SS always-on companion to Lyr3, both driven SE by precious Gumby.

Whee!


----------



## cgb3

G0rt said:


> B-stock silver Asgard3 now on order, as SS always-on companion to Lyr3, both driven SE by precious Gumby.
> 
> Whee!


I didn't realize one could order "B stock"? How is that accomplished?


----------



## cgb3

delete


----------



## Neweymatt

cgb3 said:


> I didn't realize one could order "B stock"? How is that accomplished?


https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks


----------



## cdacosta

cgb3 said:


> I didn't realize one could order "B stock"? How is that accomplished?


Read the stipulations before purchasing B-Stock.  B-Stock is not returnable and from what I have seen in the past the savings are like $10 (or 5%) on current models.


----------



## JaVerde

Is the Asgard 3 good with IEMs?


----------



## davidfrance

JaVerde said:


> Is the Asgard 3 good with IEMs?


It has a "low gain / high gain" switch, and it is reported to be fine with them. Low gain, of course.


----------



## Neweymatt

davidfrance said:


> It has a "low gain / high gain" switch, and it is reported to be fine with them. Low gain, of course.


Depends on the IEM, I use high gain for the IER Z1R, sounds fantastic


----------



## Jammin72

This think kicks ass with the HD560S.  I have lot of other cans too... HD6XX, TH-X00, 177XGO, PC38X, Momentum Pink Floyd, Various IEMs. (I've had OG 580's too.) Just throwing that out there to say that I've heard a few sound signatures so not like only combo I've heard that is aces.  560s still have a bit more detail than I like for extended music listening but I'm impressed with the presentation.  It's a fantastic combo for gamers.  Oh.. FWIW, it totally blew my Koss KP30 clears trying to burn them in with bass sweeps as it totally should given the specs, just be careful.


----------



## Mightygrey

JaVerde said:


> Is the Asgard 3 good with IEMs?


It works great in low gain from my experience.


----------



## Jammin72

Oh... and on the 560s... Low gain is the better option FWIW.  No need to add edge and transients on an already razor edge presentation.


----------



## Jammin72

Mightygrey said:


> It works great in low gain from my experience.




Yeah... it's dead quiet on anything I've tried.   I've tried both on AK4490 internal and M9XX which is two representations of the same chip.


----------



## Jammin72

So I'll also say this.  I'm doing swaps between the Asgard 3 with internal 4490 and the Grace M9XX feeding an Arcam rHead which is an amazing class A.   This hobby is wonderful and screwall at the same time.  I prefer the laid back presentation of the Grace and rHead combo but the sound-stage is wider on the $300 combo unit; and it's like 90% as relaxed. I feel like there's an accuracy to the former that isn't there on the latter but on a price/performance ratio... great time to be alive.


----------



## Jammin72

That's being said by a guy that absolutely hates it when people uses dollar figures as a way to determine the performance of any product.  I might as well be a teenage girl when someone says... well of course this doesn't compare to a {instert dollar figure here} amp!


----------



## JaVerde

Does high gain change the sound?


----------



## RickB

JaVerde said:


> Does high gain change the sound?


Low gain sounds too laid back and soft. High gain is still laid back, but more involving. It depends on your headphones, too.


----------



## JaVerde

RickB said:


> Low gain sounds too laid back and soft. High gain is still laid back, but more involving. It depends on your headphones, too.


 Safe to say Low Impedance = Low Gain and High Impedance = High Gain?


----------



## RickB

JaVerde said:


> Safe to say Low Impedance = Low Gain and High Impedance = High Gain?



Generally, yes.


----------



## tamleo

Jammin72 said:


> So I'll also say this.  I'm doing swaps between the Asgard 3 with internal 4490 and the Grace M9XX feeding an Arcam rHead which is an amazing class A.   This hobby is wonderful and screwall at the same time.  I prefer the laid back presentation of the Grace and rHead combo but the sound-stage is wider on the $300 combo unit; and it's like 90% as relaxed. I feel like there's an accuracy to the former that isn't there on the latter but on a price/performance ratio... great time to be alive.


If the 4490 version Asgard 3 had a wider soundstage than the rhead and grace combo it could be the dacs difference. Can you use the m9xx with both the asgard 3 and the arcam then make a second comparison? Tks


----------



## Mightygrey

JaVerde said:


> Does high gain change the sound?


In my experience, no. Any increase in volume is generally perceived as more 'engaging', but the gain settings on the Asgard really just give you more practical volume control range depending on the sensitivity of your cans / IEM's.


----------



## davidfrance

I am just starting to learn about this stuff, so feel free to tell me that I am wrong, but it appears to me that the two available internal DACs for the Asgard, they are older products, before Schiit developed the Unison USB interface. Consequently, the choice of USB cables used between your computer and your Asgard is more important than it would be with an external Schiit DAC that has Unison USB.


----------



## artur9

davidfrance said:


> ... they are older products, before Schiit developed the Unison USB interface. Consequently, the choice of USB cables used between your computer and your Asgard is more important than it would be with an external Schiit DAC that has Unison USB.


I would amend your comment a little as I'm not a firm cables-matter guy (I mean, they do somewhat).

It's more that the source at the end of the USB cable will have more effect than it would on a Unison-enabled DAC.  Noise, etc, travelling from it.


----------



## Neweymatt

davidfrance said:


> I am just starting to learn about this stuff, so feel free to tell me that I am wrong, but it appears to me that the two available internal DACs for the Asgard, they are older products, before Schiit developed the Unison USB interface. Consequently, the choice of USB cables used between your computer and your Asgard is more important than it would be with an external Schiit DAC that has Unison USB.


You are correct, those DAC cards are getting long in the tooth, I’m of the opinion Schiit will update them sooner than later.

Unless you absolutely have to have an all-in-one device,  you could get a Modi3+ that does implement UnisonUSB instead of the 4490 DAC card for the same price.


----------



## davidfrance (Apr 29, 2021)

Neweymatt said:


> You are correct, those DAC cards are getting long in the tooth, I’m of the opinion Schiit will update them sooner than later.
> 
> Unless you absolutely have to have an all-in-one device,  you could get a Modi3+ that does implement UnisonUSB instead of the 4490 DAC card for the same price.



On Monday, my new Asgard 3 arrived with the "True multibit" DAC bit internal DAC (not the 4490, the other one). T

With my Sennheiser HD 660s, this was my first experience with modern day high end headphone audio, Monday. But I was just using the cheapest of printer cables, a 2 meter one.

But I knew there would almost certainly be some improvement when the 52 Euro "Supra" USB cable arrived. And that happened yesterday, Wednesday.

And after 2 or 3 minutes, I saw things were significantly better. And I am now super happy with my new system. It is exceptional.

But now I am wondering about the 162 Euro Audioquest .75 meter Carbon cable. From what I see, there may be some improvement from the "Supra" cable, but not as much as between the cheap printer cable and the 52 Euro Supra cable.

I don't regret any of this. I am very happy with my new Asgard 3, but if one figures 200 Dollars for the "True multibit" internal DAC, and 52 Euros for the Supra cable, and maybe, perhaps, 162 Euros for the Audioquest cable ... that adds up to about more than half the price of a Bifrost 2. 

But it's okay. For the moment I cannot travel, so I have a little extra money. And I am learning stuff, with my own ears.


----------



## tincanear

davidfrance said:


> On Monday, my new Asgard 3 arrived with the "True multibit" DAC bit internal DAC (not the 4490, the other one). T
> 
> With my Sennheiser HD 660s, this was my first experience with modern day high end headphone audio, Monday. But I was just using the cheapest of printer cables, a 2 meter one.
> 
> ...


Glad that your shipment arrived safely, is in working order, and that the sound is exceptional.  

I suspect the Audioquest cable might be law of diminishing returns, though.


----------



## davidfrance

tincanear said:


> Glad that your shipment arrived safely, is in working order, and that the sound is exceptional.
> 
> I suspect the Audioquest cable might be law of diminishing returns, though.


Yes, that is what the "Passion For Sound" guy on Youtube says, and others too. We will see if I can resist the the temptation. Ouf, if all my problems were this difficult.


----------



## artur9

davidfrance said:


> Yes, that is what the "Passion For Sound" guy on Youtube says, and others too. We will see if I can resist the the temptation. Ouf, if all my problems were this difficult.


For that price you might be able to score a "usb cleaner" like what the Eitr was.  I think that's a better idea than the more expensive cable.
And then better cables.


----------



## tafens

tincanear said:


> I suspect the Audioquest cable might be law of diminishing returns, though.


I agree to that. I dont know about the Supra, but I have tried the AQ Pearl vs the AQ Carbon, and although (in my ears) the Carbon did improve over the Pearl, the difference wasn’t all that much for four times the price, supporting the generally suggested inverse proportional relationship of price increase vs performance increase..


----------



## G0rt

B-stock Asgard 3 silver has been cooking for a few days here, and ...... we are not offended. 

This must be the least solid state sounding bipolar amp I think I've ever heard. Not dramatically tubey of course, but rich, vibrant, true to the music.

I've always liked the Schiit hybrids, but this SS gem is worthy to play alongside Lyr and Mjolnir, and it's not even Schiit hot and star bright.


----------



## Odin412

G0rt said:


> B-stock Asgard 3 silver has been cooking for a few days here, and ...... we are not offended.
> 
> This must be the least solid state sounding bipolar amp I think I've ever heard. Not dramatically tubey of course, but rich, vibrant, true to the music.
> 
> I've always liked the Schiit hybrids, but this SS gem is worthy to play alongside Lyr and Mjolnir, and it's not even Schiit hot and star bright.


+1 for the Asgard 3. It's a great-sounding amp! *Rich, vibrant, true to the music* - that describes the sound very well.


----------



## davidfrance

G0rt said:


> B-stock Asgard 3 silver has been cooking for a few days here, and ...... we are not offended.
> 
> This must be the least solid state sounding bipolar amp I think I've ever heard. Not dramatically tubey of course, but rich, vibrant, true to the music.
> 
> I've always liked the Schiit hybrids, but this SS gem is worthy to play alongside Lyr and Mjolnir, and it's not even Schiit hot and star bright.


I have had mine too, for 9 days. And I really like it. First time too, owning a system like this.

In the reviews, some people spoke of it being a « discrete » system. Less chips inside. Less than in say a Magnius, and sounding different too. I don’t know what that means, but I really like my Asgard 3.


----------



## Jammin72

OK so it's both.  The Grace is by far the better DAC.  I've found that 85 on it's ouput is about the same as the internal DAC.  It's much better as far as vertical space goes. I'll have to figure out a way to compare them otherwise.  I have a J2 Jnog on the way as well.


----------



## davidfrance

It's funny how I looked at all the different choices ... the Magni, the Magnius, the Jotunheim ... and after a few weeks I ended up with an Asgard 3. It seems so obvious now that the Asgard was right for me, but I didn't see that at first. 

Although, I probably will end up getting a Valhalla 2, also, in the end.


----------



## Chastity

davidfrance said:


> It's funny how I looked at all the different choices ... the Magni, the Magnius, the Jotunheim ... and after a few weeks I ended up with an Asgard 3. It seems so obvious now that the Asgard was right for me, but I didn't see that at first.
> 
> Although, I probably will end up getting a Valhalla 2, also, in the end.


or you can go with a tube preamp like I did, and connect it to your Asgard 3.


----------



## Neweymatt

Chastity said:


> or you can go with a tube preamp like I did, and connect it to your Asgard 3.


I’m curious to know what tube amp you’re using with A3, how you have it cabled, and more importantly any sound impressions?

I love my Asgard3, but if there is more tinkering to be done I’m up for it.


----------



## Chastity

Neweymatt said:


> I’m curious to know what tube amp you’re using with A3, how you have it cabled, and more importantly any sound impressions?
> 
> I love my Asgard3, but if there is more tinkering to be done I’m up for it.


I use a FX Audio TUBE-01.  It's a little chi-fi tube buffer preamp, simple, clean, and uses 7-pin tubes.  Mine came with GE JAN 5654W pair for $48.  Most versions available are the TUBE-03 variety that has Bass and Treble knobs.  Mine does not.  (Just preference)

Since it's only a preamp, it's very clean sounding, and I love rolling the tubes.  I am using a set of Voskhod 6J1P-EV tubes, and I also have a set of Sylvania's.  The preamp function allows me to adjust the Line strength to better match my amp and headphone to get the best dynamics.  My M1070 planars like more line strength (aka voltage), which is interesting since my DAC outputs 2.1v RMS.  Also different tubes have different power outputs, so one set may be stronger than another and you need to adjust the line accordingly.


----------



## JaVerde

davidfrance said:


> It's funny how I looked at all the different choices ... the Magni, the Magnius, the Jotunheim ... and after a few weeks I ended up with an Asgard 3. It seems so obvious now that the Asgard was right for me, but I didn't see that at first.
> 
> Although, I probably will end up getting a Valhalla 2, also, in the end.


Welcome to Asgard nation!


----------



## fokta

Asgard 3 MultiBit just arrived...


----------



## Stevko (May 25, 2021)

fokta said:


> Asgard 3 MultiBit just arrived...


Are you feeding asgard directly from the phone? seeing a samsung charger? using hub?


----------



## fokta

Stevko said:


> Are you feeding asgard directly from the phone? seeing a samsung charger? using hub?


no.. its DAP iBasso DX300 .. its really SMARTPHONE like DAP...


----------



## Stevko

Is it possible to use a iphone-CCA-usb directly into the daccard in asgard? or must it be a PC etc?


----------



## fokta

Stevko said:


> Is it possible to use a iphone-CCA-usb directly into the daccard in asgard? or must it be a PC etc?


While waiting others to reply, for proper solution..

My Suggestion actually you can try for iPhone DAC dongle, with Mini to RCA cable.. that's is a simple solution, SQ wise, you need to try & found out yourself if it suits you..


----------



## tafens

Stevko said:


> Is it possible to use a iphone-CCA-usb directly into the daccard in asgard? or must it be a PC etc?


I know for sure it works with Bifrost2 (iPhone11->LightningToUSB->USB A-B cable->Bifrost2) without issue.

IIRC it also works with the internal multibit DAC card. I don’t know about the internal D/S DAC card, but I believe it should work with that as well.

What might happen is that the iPhone detects too high a power draw from the connected device (the USB transceiver in the DAC). If so it should work by connecting through a powered USB hub.


----------



## Chastity

I have a USB-C to USB-A passive 4-port hub that I use to do phone to DAC.


----------



## fokta (May 31, 2021)

The staging increase...


----------



## Mightygrey

Stevko said:


> Is it possible to use a iphone-CCA-usb directly into the daccard in asgard? or must it be a PC etc?


It works with Android devices, so I imagine that it probably will.


----------



## fokta (Jun 2, 2021)

Been a while since I give impression, here we go
with parameter as following,

Cans I used is IEM CFA SOLARIS classic
Source to compare :

*Config A : *
- Laptop using Audirvana (upscaling 2x or 4x), & flac song (PCM max to 192 khz)
- DAC / AMP : ASGARD 3 with MultiBit (DAC build in). low gain
Impression : No hiss... amazed... Tonality a bit or tends to bright for my taste. Intimate staging presentation, Flat soundstage.
Good & detail subbass, Slam mid bass, a bit recess male vocal still detail, very clear female vocal, a bit extend Presence, quite edgy spark brilliance... in term of separation, I find this config is better then the other one.

The Multibit DAC reminds me or R2R DAC, in term of grainy sound, IMO.. but I dont have R2R DAC equipment with me now. so based on memory.




*Config B :*
- Laptop using Audirvana (upscaling 2x or 4x), & flac song (PCM up to 768 kHz)
- DAC : E30 with LPS P50.
- AMP : ASGARD 3 (AMP only, RCA). low gain
My impression : Louder sound, assuming I get the volume pot on the same level & no HISS...
Tonality wise, seem more Neutral then config A. with puncier mid Bass, & decent subBass. I find the Vocal / Mid more less the same. The High, I find the Brilliance is a bit smoother (Solaris seems less sparks).
Technicality wise, This config give better depth soundtage (but same in Weight and height).





After the test, I get more impression on the DAC difference. I will update this again, when My A50s arrived, just to get a bit benchmark more on the AMP side.

And if we talk only about DAC/AMP ASGARD 3 Multibit, somehow I find (& told before), you will get 3 (or more) difference tonality, with just changing from lo to hi gain, IMO..
I did experience this at the beginning.  and I prefer the lo gain, where the music seems more laid back, and relax...

Supposed to be with Headphone.. but I just want to highlight that, with the noissy IEM, ASGARD 3 can execute very well, even better then DAP... that I can say (even compare with my DX300, a slight hiss is still noticeable ).

edit : Pre heat is required for DAC MultiBit, around 5 - 30 minutes... if not pre heat, the sound sig will be cold and clinical... IMO...


----------



## Josz27

Does anyone here have used any ART or AD Audio technica headphones with A3? How is the pairing?


----------



## Mightygrey

Josz27 said:


> Does anyone here have used any ART or AD Audio technica headphones with A3? How is the pairing?


The ATH-ADX5000 and ATH-WP900 are both awesome pairings with the A3 from my experience.


----------



## Josz27

Anyone knows why Asgard 3 ships in 6-8 weeks? Will there be a date in where it ships faster?
What a shame that I have to pay like 60 usd shipping +60 usd import taxes and it takes too long to ship


----------



## Garney

Josz27 said:


> Anyone knows why Asgard 3 ships in 6-8 weeks? Will there be a date in where it ships faster?
> What a shame that I have to pay like 60 usd shipping +60 usd import taxes and it takes too long to ship


My guess - supply chain issues. Lead times for raw materials and manufactured components across almost all industries are ridiculously long at the moment. 

I'd keep an eye on the classifieds / second hand market if you're wanting to pick one up in the near future but unsure where you're located so shipping may still be an issue.


----------



## airwhale

Josz27 said:


> What a shame that I have to pay like 60 usd shipping +60 usd import taxes and it takes too long to ship


Not knowing where you are, but there is a retail operation in Europe: https://www.schiit-europe.com/

No extra import tax if you live in the EU, but of course, the VAT applies. Shipping should be much cheaper than USD 60/- too.


----------



## davidfrance

Maybe one day Schiit Europe will have products again, but the last year, more or less, they have had next to nothing. They sold a few Modi 3+ and Magni (?) in April (?).


----------



## davidfrance

Josz27 said:


> Anyone knows why Asgard 3 ships in 6-8 weeks? Will there be a date in where it ships faster?
> What a shame that I have to pay like 60 usd shipping +60 usd import taxes and it takes too long to ship


I bought one in April. An Asgard 3 with a Multibit card, 230 V ... It shipped in 3 hours. 

The answer to your question would depend on a dozen or so components. Any one of them, a problem, the entire unit is not ready.


----------



## Josz27

davidfrance said:


> I bought one in April. An Asgard 3 with a Multibit card, 230 V ... It shipped in 3 hours.
> 
> The answer to your question would depend on a dozen or so components. Any one of them, a problem, the entire unit is not ready.


The page itself sayd that the card A3 ships like in 3 days, but the non cards ones in 3-6 weeks


----------



## Josz27

Now is even worse


----------



## alterndog

Any idea on if an Asgard 3 has enough power to power the HE6se?


----------



## tincanear (Jul 14, 2021)

alterndog said:


> Any idea on if an Asgard 3 has enough power to power the HE6se?


from specs I could find, HE6se is 83.5 dB, 50 ohms, A3 is rated for 2.5Wpc max into 50 ohm loads, so that should work just fine for typical listening (1.4W should reach 115dB, about twice as loud as a smoke detector), unless you are an extreme base-head.  My A3 is driving a set of ~92db planars, and volume control between 8:00 and 10:00 max in high gain with a 2V DAC as source.

Otherwise Jotunheim 2 is 4Wpc into 50 ohms, but you will need a balanced HP cable as well.  Magnius is 3.2W balanced into 50 ohms, but practically speaking, 3.2W of Magnius and 2.5W from A3 are about the same max volume level, with A3 actually having a bigger PSU and better warranty.


----------



## chow_ahbeng

I received my Asgard 3 with multibit DAC at the end of June. Initially it was working fine, but the DAC stopped working less than two weeks after that. 

I started noticing some slight distortion in the left channel when using the DAC. After that both channels became extremely soft and highly distorted. This is when using the USB DAC input. It is unusable now. The amp itself is fine when using the analog audio input.

Anyone experienced this issue?

I’ve sent 3 messages and email to Schiit tech support, but have not gotten any response ☹️

Thanks!


----------



## tafens

tincanear said:


> Otherwise Jotunheim 2 is 4Wpc into 50 ohms, but you will need a balanced HP cable as well. Magnius is 3.2W balanced into 50 ohms, but practically speaking, 3.2W of Magnius and 2.5W from A3 are about the same max volume level, with A3 actually having a bigger PSU and better warranty.


Lyr3 also has 4W into 50 ohms, straight from SE (no balanced)


----------



## tafens

chow_ahbeng said:


> I started noticing some slight distortion in the left channel when using the DAC. After that both channels became extremely soft and highly distorted. This is when using the USB DAC input. It is unusable now. The amp itself is fine when using the analog audio input.
> 
> Anyone experienced this issue?


This definitely is not normal, does it make any difference turning the amp off/on, restarting the computer and/or unplugging/replugging the usb (and also try another USB port)?



chow_ahbeng said:


> I’ve sent 3 messages and email to Schiit tech support, but have not gotten any response ☹️


Not their usual MO, I have always gotten a reply within a day - but I haven’t emailed them after covid struck and that always complicates matters. Wait a few days and try again I’d say (and double check the spam folder if you have one).


----------



## dougq

alterndog said:


> Any idea on if an Asgard 3 has enough power to power the HE6se?


To beyond healthy levels.


----------



## chow_ahbeng

tafens said:


> This definitely is not normal, does it make any difference turning the amp off/on, restarting the computer and/or unplugging/replugging the usb (and also try another USB port)?
> 
> 
> Not their usual MO, I have always gotten a reply within a day - but I haven’t emailed them after covid struck and that always complicates matters. Wait a few days and try again I’d say (and double check the spam folder if you have one).


Thanks for your suggestions! Yes, I’ve tried power cycling the amp, tried different computers, iOS devices, USB cables, etc. All the same result.

Oh well. I hope to hear from Schiit soon. Thanks!


----------



## musicasmedicine

Hello all,

Joined the Schitt family as of yesterday. Got the Asgard 3 with no module + Modius. Very excited to receive these in 6-8 weeks… 

Pairing this with the Denon AH-D9200 and Senny 598SE!

Any tips I should know of?


----------



## Neweymatt

musicasmedicine said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Joined the Schitt family as of yesterday. Got the Asgard 3 with no module + Modius. Very excited to receive these in 6-8 weeks…
> 
> ...


My tip would be to sit back, relax and enjoy it!

Alternatively, get ready to buy a whole lot more IEMs and headphones.


----------



## Odin412

Neweymatt said:


> My tip would be to sit back, relax and enjoy it!
> 
> Alternatively, get ready to buy a whole lot more IEMs and headphones.


+1 to that. Think of the Asgard 3 as the gateway drug to this hobby, so welcome! It's a lot of fun.


----------



## ssmith3046

I use mine with a few different DACs,  Schiit Modi multibit being my favorite,  and an Audiolab CD transport.   More than enough juice for my Focal Clear Pros.  It's an all around solid amp. I prefer it over the Rupert Neve amp I owned and it's a step up from the Asgard 2 in my opinion.


----------



## Chastity

The Asgard 3 is very versatile, and can fit many setups.  Want an all-in-one?  Get an add-in DAC card.  Want to keep it separate to have more options?  Easy, and it's only $199.  Has lots of power and doesn't deal with balanced, so it works with everything.  Low gain and low impedance allows for IEMs.  Class A biased is just another bonus.  And THAT KNOB!  <3

SMSL M300 MKII ($239) + Asgard 3 ($199) = $438 for a very solid combo with flagship AKM DAC, and allows for preamps/tube buffers and analog EQs.


----------



## Neweymatt

Chastity said:


> Low gain and low impedance allows for IEMs.


Absolutely this, it’s remiss of me not to have commented sooner.

When I first got the Asgard3, my assumption was that I’d gradually build out a headphone collection, cause that’s what All The Power is for, right?

But since getting the LCD2-C last December, it’s been all IEMs. I am just so impressed with how the A3 drives them, especially the dynamic driver ones like the Z1R, 3DT, and Aria in high gain.

Even one of the most notoriously “finicky” IEMs, the Andromeda is an absolute joy in low gain with no hiss that I’ve detected.


----------



## technisummer

musicasmedicine said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Joined the Schitt family as of yesterday. Got the Asgard 3 with no module + Modius. Very excited to receive these in 6-8 weeks…
> 
> ...


Probably super late but - any updates on how this setup ended up being like? I had the unfortunate experience of using an HD598SE on my Asgard 3 which immediately went up in smoke...


----------



## musicasmedicine

technisummer said:


> Probably super late but - any updates on how this setup ended up being like? I had the unfortunate experience of using an HD598SE on my Asgard 3 which immediately went up in smoke...


Wait what? Went up in smoke?

I haven't received the Schiit stuff yet. Likely a few more weeks away.


----------



## musicasmedicine

technisummer said:


> Probably super late but - any updates on how this setup ended up being like? I had the unfortunate experience of using an HD598SE on my Asgard 3 which immediately went up in smoke...


Did you have a TRRS cable by any chance? Those do not play friendly with the Asgard apparently.


----------



## technisummer

Yep - that's exactly what happened, due to my own error and not noticing the TRRS cable. In any case I wouldn't suggest plugging the HD598SE just for good measure.

One of the amplifier's regulator chips literally burnt up, sending up smoke, so I ended up repairing it myself with a soldering kit once I found the right chip online. Again, all of this hassle was due to my own error (can't rely on customer service since I bought it second hand). I'd just play safe and keep balanced stuff away. 

Sounded lovely while I had it though


----------



## musicasmedicine

Good to know! Won't use it with my HD598SE as I dont have a non-TRRS cable for it. 

On this topic, what a great headphone. Many TOTL headphones come and go from my stable but the 598 is a constant. Not going anywhere.


----------



## cdacosta

For anyone curious if the Asgard 3 and Modius combo works well with Audeze LCD-XC 2021 model it does. I have had the Schiit combo since about the beginning of the year and a few days ago I picked up the Audeze cans.  I have about 12 hours listening time with the LCD-XC and after EQ they synergies nicely.    Thought I would mention this since I have not seen anywhere on the net including this thread mentioning the combo.


----------



## musicasmedicine

Any thoughts on an Asgard 3/ Bifrost 2 combo? Thinking of making the jump for that. I've ordered the THX Onyx but for some reason unknown to me, I'm drawn to the bifrost.


----------



## RickB (Aug 19, 2021)

musicasmedicine said:


> Any thoughts on an Asgard 3/ Bifrost 2 combo? Thinking of making the jump for that. I've ordered the THX Onyx but for some reason unknown to me, I'm drawn to the bifrost.



It sounds very good, almost tubey, but ultimately I found it too laid-back. That's why I made the jump to the Jotunheim 2.

Edit: that's with the HD600s. With other headphones, the sound may not be as mellow.


----------



## Josz27

schiit asgard 3 now cost 249usd lol... now it will be 372 usd with shipping and taxes to my country...


----------



## tincanear (Aug 19, 2021)

Josz27 said:


> schiit asgard 3 now cost 249usd lol... now it will be 372 usd with shipping and taxes to my country...


orders that have been already placed (e.g. those in backorder queue) still get the $199 USD price.


----------



## musicasmedicine

Think they'll increase Jotunheim as well?


----------



## Neweymatt

Josz27 said:


> schiit asgard 3 now cost 249usd lol... now it will be 372 usd with shipping and taxes to my country...


This has been on the cards for a while, listening to and reading Jason Stoddard's comments on the cost of production of A3.  I still reckon it's pretty good value at $249.  Really loving mine paired up with BF2 for the last 12 months or so.


musicasmedicine said:


> Think they'll increase Jotunheim as well?


I suspect not, but who knows for sure?

Funny timing, I just got a Vali2+ delivered today, very happy with it so far!  With the stock tube it's a fraction brighter in the treble, notes in the midrange/bass seem a bit thicker, maybe "heavier" is how I'd describe it.  This is a good thing with my Campfire Andromeda, so far the only real listening I've been able to have time for.  

So, if you want to save $100, Vali2+ is not a bad alternative to A3 at all.  Or rather, have that $100 to spend on tubes


----------



## ishmaelk

Asgard 3 is still great value at 249, but it's interesting to see how Schiit also raised the prices for their B-stock and now they're as expensive as any new product.


----------



## gefski

It’s great that they held it at $200 as long as they did. In his blog detailing the A3 development, Jason described it as underpriced.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-3313#post-15152470


----------



## GearMe (Aug 25, 2021)

ishmaelk said:


> Asgard 3 is still great value at 249, but it's interesting to see how Schiit also raised the prices for their B-stock and now they're as expensive as any new product.



Yeah...saw that as well.  Honestly, I struggle to see the value in B stock for currently available gear based on the small pricing differential.

This is even curious-er...

The Closeout Price for the Jotunheim 2 w/4490 is the same price as the new and _improved_ ES9028 version!  One can only assume the 4490 version _really_ is better if the Closeout Price is the same as retail for the ES9028 version  

If you're going make a statement, then make it...price the Closeout Jotunheim 2 w/4490 at $599














gefski said:


> It’s great that they held it at $200 as long as they did. In his blog detailing the A3 development, Jason described it as underpriced.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-3313#post-15152470



Yes...it was a great deal at $199; glad I picked one up!


----------



## ishmaelk

GearMe said:


> Yeah...saw that as well.  Honestly, I struggle to see the value in B stock for currently available gear based on the small pricing differential.
> 
> This is even curious-er
> 
> The Closeout Price for the Jotunheim 2 w/4490 is the same price as the new and improved ES9028 version!


Is the ES9028 going to be a real improvement over the 4490? Or will it just measure better?


----------



## GearMe

Guess that'll be up to the individual user.  Seems like the pricing strategy indicates the 4490 is better...how often do you see Closeouts being priced at full retail?


----------



## Brubacca

GearMe said:


> Guess that'll be up to the individual user.  Seems like the pricing strategy indicates the 4490 is better...how often do you see Closeouts being priced at full retail?


Would disagree. I would say the closeout at full price because 4490 has been their preferred solution. The new ESS board may be better or worse, but the perception by the people who know SCHIIT is that ESS is not necessarily better. We all know the switch was forced. 

Usually new pieces are assumed to be better or actually are better so you must lower your closeout product to actually sell it. 

Different case in this instance.


----------



## GearMe (Aug 26, 2021)

Guess I should've written it more clearly as that is what I was trying to say!  

Regardless...seems kinda Schiity for them to price a Closeout at full retail! 
(actually kinda unSchiity (i.e. market driven pricing behavior instead of the typical Schiit approach))


----------



## emorrison33

RickB said:


> It sounds very good, almost tubey, but ultimately I found it too laid-back. That's why I made the jump to the Jotunheim 2.
> 
> Edit: that's with the HD600s. With other headphones, the sound may not be as mellow.


I just did the same thing.  Got the Jotunheim yesterday.  Don't get me wrong, the Asgard 3/Bifrost 2 combo is great.  But it is laid back.  So with the Jotenheim I can run that balanced with the Lokius and Bifrost and still keep the Asgard 3 in the chain...best of both worlds.


----------



## technisummer

emorrison33 said:


> I just did the same thing.  Got the Jotunheim yesterday.  Don't get me wrong, the Asgard 3/Bifrost 2 combo is great.  But it is laid back.  So with the Jotenheim I can run that balanced with the Lokius and Bifrost and still keep the Asgard 3 in the chain...best of both worlds.


Can you give a more detailed rundown of the differences between the B2/A3 and B2/J2 combos? I get that the former is more laid-back, but I'm curious to know what each of their benefits/drawbacks are.


----------



## emorrison33

technisummer said:


> Can you give a more detailed rundown of the differences between the B2/A3 and B2/J2 combos? I get that the former is more laid-back, but I'm curious to know what each of their benefits/drawbacks are.


I've only had the Jot for a day, so maybe someone else with more time can chime in.  But from initial listening, the Jot is more "forward".  Dynamics.  Maybe a little mid forward in frequency as well.  The Jot is more in your face than the Asgard.  The Asgard just kinda hands you the music and chills out.  It did it's job, now listen.  The Jot is more aggressive in it's presentation.  That's about all I got for now.  I haven't tried my Grado's (4 in all) yet with the Jot, but I think my preference will be the Asgard for them.  But I have the Drop HD6xx, Sundara and Verum One MKII that I am running balanced now.  Was listening to the HD6xx last night and the Jot is really driving them well.  Pure enjoyment and the Jot only has a few hours on it.


----------



## Chastity

emorrison33 said:


> HD6xx, Sundara and Verum One MKII


three laid-back and chill headphones... I think I know what your problem is  

M1070 + Asgard 3 is not laid back at all.  Neither are the DT-1990.


----------



## musicasmedicine

The J2/B3 combo seems amazing. I almost pulled the trigger on it but decided to go Chord Qutest/JDS Atom Amp instead.

A3/BF2 combo was also on the shortlist - especially since I didn’t need that balanced power. If you have warm headphones, get the J2/BF2. If they’re more analytical, get the A3/BF2. That’s what I took away from my research into it.


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> For anyone curious if the Asgard 3 and Modius combo works well with Audeze LCD-XC 2021 model it does.



I ordered that combo and they should arrive on Tuesday, really looking forward to testing them.


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> I ordered that combo and they should arrive on Tuesday, really looking forward to testing them.


You also got the LCD-XC?


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> You also got the LCD-XC?


That I don't but it is on my list to get, hopefully, next month.


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> That I don't but it is on my list to get, hopefully, next month.


If you get the LCD-XC and you EQ and want more punch or slam let me know. I can share some EQ settings I use.


----------



## Neweymatt

It's been about a year now since I got the A3, couldn't be happier with it.  

That said, I'd been considering Lyr3 at the time, so I've gone and added some tubes to the equation.








The Vali when used as a pre-amp to A3 has really taken my Andro2020 to the next level, there is lovely additional warmth and timber in the bass.  Sure they'll never rumble like a DD, but the extra bass-weight coupled with their already outstanding upper-mids/treble, soundstage, and imaging is absolutely stunning.

This has also been a pretty big improvement with the LCD-2C, I've disabled the oratory1990 EQ I was using, and they sound fantastic.


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> If you get the LCD-XC and you EQ and want more punch or slam let me know. I can share some EQ settings I use.


cool ... cheers mate


----------



## drhonk

Neweymatt said:


> The Vali when used as a pre-amp to A3 has really taken my Andro2020 to the next level, there is lovely additional warmth and timber in the bass. Sure they'll never rumble like a DD, but the extra bass-weight coupled with their already outstanding upper-mids/treble, soundstage, and imaging is absolutely stunning.



Is it noticeable using Vali as a pre-amp? I love my Vali with 6CG7 but I read somewhere here that Vali is not a good pre-amp.


----------



## tafens

Neweymatt said:


> That said, I'd been considering Lyr3 at the time, so I've gone and added some tubes to the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup you have there! 
If you like the Vali2 you’d probably love the Lyr3. I’m a long-time Lyr3 user and my first impression of the Vali2+ was “Wow! This is a Lyr3 mini!”  That was with the stock “Canada” marked tube and ModiMB as DAC as referenced to the Lyr3 with the (when bought) stock new production Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB and Bifrost2.


----------



## Neweymatt

drhonk said:


> Is it noticeable using Vali as a pre-amp? I love my Vali with 6CG7 but I read somewhere here that Vali is not a good pre-amp.


Yes absolutely, and I've only got the stock tube so far.  

Not sure what limitations there may be, and I'm sure there's better tube pre-amp solutions out there, but for the $$ outlay I'm pretty happy.  This is likely not a forever-system as it is, I just wanted to see what tubes could do for my gear, and I'll probably use the Vali elsewhere in future..


----------



## Neweymatt

tafens said:


> Nice setup you have there!
> If you like the Vali2 you’d probably love the Lyr3. I’m a long-time Lyr3 user and my first impression of the Vali2+ was “Wow! This is a Lyr3 mini!”  That was with the stock “Canada” marked tube and ModiMB as DAC as referenced to the Lyr3 with the (when bought) stock new production Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB and Bifrost2.


Ha Ha, not sure if it was you, but it may have been a Lyr3-as-preamp comment elsewhere that triggered me to get the Vali as an alternative. 

I'm still trying to maximise the value of my $$ spread round on various gear, so the fact that cost of A3+Vali2+a few Tubes < Lyr3 is where I'm at for now.


----------



## drhonk

Neweymatt said:


> Yes absolutely, and I've only got the stock tube so far.


Nice .. I'll give that a try


----------



## Paul Mohr

I just got the Asgard 3 and a modi 3+. I wasn't sure if I would like it or a dedicated headphone amp would be worth the investment but I like it. Especially with my sundara's. I got the silver ones. The build quality and finish on these things is fantastic. Waay better than you would expect for the price. And I like the clean retro look too. Its like something my dad would have had from the 60's or 70's. I remember some of that stuff.

I don't know enough about headphone amps to really compare them to anything. It does sound better than my 2i2 interface or Denon receiver though. I wrote up an article or impressions thing about my opinions on getting my first dedicated headphone amp and if it was worth it for a poor person but I can't create threads yet for whatever reason. When I am deemed "worthy" I will throw it up for people to read. 

I will say I am not overly impressed with the customer support and email being the only point of contact. I emailed them 3 times. Twice before I bought it and once after I made the purchase. I thought maybe once I spent some money they would be more inclined to respond lol. Never heard anything back from them. I did get an email letting me know when the product shipped though so I know they can email me. I really just wanted to know if it was ok to stack the modi on top of the Asgard 3 or if it gets too hot or there would be some noise issue. If I couldn't I would need to get longer cables and put the dac in a different location. Which is what I did in the end just to play it safe. Seemed like a simple question and request to me. All I needed was a "Nope, don't do that" or "Yep, it should be fine". It makes me wonder what will happen if I actually have an issue with the product. Will I be able to contact someone in order to resolve it? A 5 year warranty does not do me much good if you can't contact the company to get them to honor it.


----------



## Spy Car

Paul Mohr said:


> I just got the Asgard 3 and a modi 3+. I wasn't sure if I would like it or a dedicated headphone amp would be worth the investment but I like it. Especially with my sundara's. I got the silver ones. The build quality and finish on these things is fantastic. Waay better than you would expect for the price. And I like the clean retro look too. Its like something my dad would have had from the 60's or 70's. I remember some of that stuff.
> 
> I don't know enough about headphone amps to really compare them to anything. It does sound better than my 2i2 interface or Denon receiver though. I wrote up an article or impressions thing about my opinions on getting my first dedicated headphone amp and if it was worth it for a poor person but I can't create threads yet for whatever reason. When I am deemed "worthy" I will throw it up for people to read.
> 
> I will say I am not overly impressed with the customer support and email being the only point of contact. I emailed them 3 times. Twice before I bought it and once after I made the purchase. I thought maybe once I spent some money they would be more inclined to respond lol. Never heard anything back from them. I did get an email letting me know when the product shipped though so I know they can email me. I really just wanted to know if it was ok to stack the modi on top of the Asgard 3 or if it gets too hot or there would be some noise issue. If I couldn't I would need to get longer cables and put the dac in a different location. Which is what I did in the end just to play it safe. Seemed like a simple question and request to me. All I needed was a "Nope, don't do that" or "Yep, it should be fine". It makes me wonder what will happen if I actually have an issue with the product. Will I be able to contact someone in order to resolve it? A 5 year warranty does not do me much good if you can't contact the company to get them to honor it.



In case you are still wondering, the general practice is to place the cooler running DAC component under the amp when the form factors match (as with the Modius and Asgard 3) and to place the DAC on top and to the left (to avoid the vent openings) when the form factors don't match (as with the Modi 3+/Asgard 3 combo). Either is fine.

Schiit has a really good reputation for customer support. Covid time has put a strain on everyone.

Bill


----------



## Paul Mohr (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you. That is pretty much one of the questions I asked them. If I could put the modi 3 on top of the Asgard 3 off to the side so it didn't cover the vent holes. At the time I wasn't sure how hot it did or didn't get since I didn't have the product yet. And I also think that is where the transformer is so I didn't know if that would cause some sort of noise issue. Mainly I wanted to know if I could stack it and get away with the 6 inch cables or if that wasn't a good idea and I should order the 1 meter cables and locate it in a different spot. Since I never got a response I just erred on the side of caution and ordered the 1 meter cables and put the dac in a different spot. I have the amp on my top shelf next to my receiver and the dac on the shelf below next to my 2i2 interface on top of my dbx 286s mic pre amp. 

        I might actually get or make some little stand offs to raise the Asgard up off the shelf a bit, maybe an inch or so. That way maybe it can get some better cooling on the bottom and the knob will be easier to turn. There isn't a lot of room between the knob and the shelf it sits on. It is honestly about the only gripe I have about this thing. It could have taller feet in my opinion. But that is getting pretty knit picky isn't it. Other than that it works fine, sounds great and looks great. 

     Ordering the stuff was easy enough, it shipped the next morning ( I ordered it in the middle of the night) and I got it the next day at 3 in the afternoon. I paid for overnight shipping. Simple effective packaging and the products were undamaged and flawless. There were not even any smudges or finger prints on the metal. And no funny smell like some electronics have when you get them. Had they responded to my emails within a day I would call it an A+ experience. Then again had I ordered some other product off the internet they probably would not have responded to me either. And I if called them I would have gotten a robot or some call center that had no clue about the actual product. I would have been happy with a text as well. I get why they do things the way they do. I read about how they do it and why. I don't like using the phone either unless I have to. I was just a little disappointed I didn't get a same day response like they talk about I guess. I am quite sure they are not worried poor Paul is a little butt hurt that his email didn't get answered lol. I am sure they are very busy doing other things and it wasn't a life or death question.


----------



## Spy Car

Paul Mohr said:


> Thank you. That is pretty much one of the questions I asked them. If I could put the modi 3 on top of the Asgard 3 off to the side so it didn't cover the vent holes. At the time I wasn't sure how hot it did or didn't get since I didn't have the product yet. And I also think that is where the transformer is so I didn't know if that would cause some sort of noise issue. Mainly I wanted to know if I could stack it and get away with the 6 inch cables or if that wasn't a good idea and I should order the 1 meter cables and locate it in a different spot. Since I never got a response I just erred on the side of caution and ordered the 1 meter cables and put the dac in a different spot. I have the amp on my top shelf next to my receiver and the dac on the shelf below next to my 2i2 interface on top of my dbx 286s mic pre amp.
> 
> I might actually get or make some little stand offs to raise the Asgard up off the shelf a bit, maybe an inch or so. That way maybe it can get some better cooling on the bottom and the knob will be easier to turn. There isn't a lot of room between the knob and the shelf it sits on. It is honestly about the only gripe I have about this thing. It could have taller feet in my opinion. But that is getting pretty knit picky isn't it. Other than that it works fine, sounds great and looks great.
> 
> Ordering the stuff was easy enough, it shipped the next morning ( I ordered it in the middle of the night) and I got it the next day at 3 in the afternoon. I paid for overnight shipping. Simple effective packaging and the products were undamaged and flawless. There were not even any smudges or finger prints on the metal. And no funny smell like some electronics have when you get them. Had they responded to my emails within a day I would call it an A+ experience. Then again had I ordered some other product off the internet they probably would not have responded to me either. And I if called them I would have gotten a robot or some call center that had no clue about the actual product. I would have been happy with a text as well. I get why they do things the way they do. I read about how they do it and why. I don't like using the phone either unless I have to. I was just a little disappointed I didn't get a same day response like they talk about I guess. I am quite sure they are not worried poor Paul is a little butt hurt that his email didn't get answered lol. I am sure they are very busy doing other things and it wasn't a life or death question.



I get it. And it is a reasonable question that isn't difficult to answer.

I do have considerable sympathy for what they are going through as a small but rapidly growing company that is trying to deliver high value gear during a pandemic, when their supply chains are broken, with some of their DACs requiring complete redesigns due to lack of chips, opening a second branch in Texas, all while designing a broad offering of exciting new products. I have to image the stress load is massive.

Know that they have a sterling reputation *if* one develops an issue with their gear. We are living in interesting times. Enjoy your stack.

Bill


----------



## Paul Mohr

Yep and I get all that. There is LOT going on over there for sure. I am amazed they are able to accomplish what they do. And that is why I didn't throw a fit about it, I understand. It was just one of those things where it would have been nice and I would have been all that much more impressed. Certainly not the end of the world or a deal breaker. I mean I ordered the stuff after all anyway. And if I did actually have an issue with a product they have forms for that on their website. I am quite sure they respond to those if you fill one out. I just fired off a simple email or two to the general tech email listed on the contact info. And I only did it more than once because I thought maybe it was an email failure. Like they didn't get it or didn't get the response or something. It happens. And that might possibly still be the issue. They may very well have responded to me and it just got lost in the internet somewhere and I didn't see it. Or maybe it will be like my phone with text messages. I will get it a month from now lol.


----------



## Chastity

Paul Mohr said:


> Yep and I get all that. There is LOT going on over there for sure. I am amazed they are able to accomplish what they do. And that is why I didn't throw a fit about it, I understand. It was just one of those things where it would have been nice and I would have been all that much more impressed. Certainly not the end of the world or a deal breaker. I mean I ordered the stuff after all anyway. And if I did actually have an issue with a product they have forms for that on their website. I am quite sure they respond to those if you fill one out. I just fired off a simple email or two to the general tech email listed on the contact info. And I only did it more than once because I thought maybe it was an email failure. Like they didn't get it or didn't get the response or something. It happens. And that might possibly still be the issue. They may very well have responded to me and it just got lost in the internet somewhere and I didn't see it. Or maybe it will be like my phone with text messages. I will get it a month from now lol.


A lot of companies are dealing with staffing due to COVID, so just accept it for what it is.  My headphones took 12 days to ship, ty COVID / FedEx.  As for organizing your stack, may I suggest some glass shelving:



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M8PVXIW


----------



## Paul Mohr

That is kind of what I have but larger. Its for home theater and I can mount a flat screen tv to it. Smoked glass shelves in a wood frame with a support for the tv running up the center. You can also hide cables in it. Which I didn't bother doing and is why I won't dare show a picture of it lol. Its a total freaking mess behind that thing. The down side about dark glass is it shows dust really bad. And trust me, I am not the kind of guy that likes to dust every day. Or ever?


----------



## gefski

Paul Mohr said:


> Thank you. That is pretty much one of the questions I asked them. If I could put the modi 3 on top of the Asgard 3 off to the side so it didn't cover the vent holes. At the time I wasn't sure how hot it did or didn't get since I didn't have the product yet. And I also think that is where the transformer is so I didn't know if that would cause some sort of noise issue. Mainly I wanted to know if I could stack it and get away with the 6 inch cables or if that wasn't a good idea and I should order the 1 meter cables and locate it in a different spot. Since I never got a response I just erred on the side of caution and ordered the 1 meter cables and put the dac in a different spot. I have the amp on my top shelf next to my receiver and the dac on the shelf below next to my 2i2 interface on top of my dbx 286s mic pre amp.
> 
> I might actually get or make some little stand offs to raise the Asgard up off the shelf a bit, maybe an inch or so. That way maybe it can get some better cooling on the bottom and the knob will be easier to turn. There isn't a lot of room between the knob and the shelf it sits on. It is honestly about the only gripe I have about this thing. It could have taller feet in my opinion. But that is getting pretty knit picky isn't it. Other than that it works fine, sounds great and looks great.
> 
> Ordering the stuff was easy enough, it shipped the next morning ( I ordered it in the middle of the night) and I got it the next day at 3 in the afternoon. I paid for overnight shipping. Simple effective packaging and the products were undamaged and flawless. There were not even any smudges or finger prints on the metal. And no funny smell like some electronics have when you get them. Had they responded to my emails within a day I would call it an A+ experience. Then again had I ordered some other product off the internet they probably would not have responded to me either. And I if called them I would have gotten a robot or some call center that had no clue about the actual product. I would have been happy with a text as well. I get why they do things the way they do. I read about how they do it and why. I don't like using the phone either unless I have to. I was just a little disappointed I didn't get a same day response like they talk about I guess. I am quite sure they are not worried poor Paul is a little butt hurt that his email didn't get answered lol. I am sure they are very busy doing other things and it wasn't a life or death question.


There are a bazillion feet available, rubber, sorbothane, etc. in various heights to give components good circulation all around.


----------



## drhonk

Paul Mohr said:


> I just got the Asgard 3 and a modi 3+. I wasn't sure if I would like it or a dedicated headphone amp would be worth the investment but I like it. Especially with my sundara's. I got the silver ones. The build quality and finish on these things is fantastic. Waay better than you would expect for the price. And I like the clean retro look too. Its like something my dad would have had from the 60's or 70's. I remember some of that stuff.


At least you got yours already. Mine has been sitting at FedEx warehouse which is 20 minutes away for more than a week now because they are shut down due to Covid.


----------



## Neweymatt

drhonk said:


> At least you got yours already. Mine has been sitting at FedEx warehouse which is 20 minutes away for more than a week now because they are shut down due to Covid.


Really? FedEx is delivering stuff to me in Newcastle all the time the last few weeks, including a package from Schiit.

All of it goes through Sydney at some stage before it gets here.


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> At least you got yours already. Mine has been sitting at FedEx warehouse which is 20 minutes away for more than a week now because they are shut down due to Covid.


Oh that sucks. Last month I went through a similar situation when FedEx was holding the new Audeze LCD-XC I purchased.  Was irritating I could not get my new toy when it was only miles away.  Two days ago I was contemplating buying a new black Jot 2 when I saw there was a 60-90 day wait. That could easily turn into a longer delay.


----------



## drhonk

Neweymatt said:


> Really? FedEx is delivering stuff to me in Newcastle all the time the last few weeks, including a package from Schiit.
> 
> All of it goes through Sydney at some stage before it gets here.


Mine stuck at Enfield and they got shut down on 27 August. I called them last night, they just now re-opened the facility so no ETA on when they can do the delivery since they are still trying to catch up. Just my luck .. hahaha


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> Oh that sucks. Last month I went through a similar situation when FedEx was holding the new Audeze LCD-XC I purchased. Was irritating I could not get my new toy when it was only miles away. Two days ago I was contemplating buying a new black Jot 2 when I saw there was a 60-90 day wait. That could easily turn into a longer delay.


Ya man, really sucks and the worse part is not getting any ETA on the delivery date.


----------



## cdacosta

The good news is if you are getting an Asgard 3 or a Modius in my humble opinion, for the money they are well worth the wait.  Both offer outstanding value and have a lot of potential for modding if you are into that.


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> The good news is if you are getting an Asgard 3 or a Modius in my humble opinion, for the money they are well worth the wait. Both offer outstanding value and have a lot of potential for modding if you are into that.


I'm getting both actually.


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> I'm getting both actually.


I have had that stack since the beginning of the year.  Glad I purchased them. Liked them enough I even modded them.  What headphones are you planning to use with the stack?


----------



## Chastity

My one big issue I have with Schiit DACs is the utter lack in accessing the DAC's features, like choosing which filter you wish to use.  It can make a very noticeable difference.


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> I have had that stack since the beginning of the year. Glad I purchased them. Liked them enough I even modded them. What headphones are you planning to use with the stack?


I have DT 770 Pro, HD 6xxx, and Sundara


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> I have DT 770 Pro, HD 6xxx, and Sundara


Hmmm I have not heard those cans you have before. Will be interesting to know how the stack works for you.  FYI for me it took about 200 hours of signal running through the stack for them to fully open up. I was breaking in a pair of cans also at the time so ran pink noise using burn in wave generator (freeware).  I can hear the difference during that 200 burn-in time.  Also if you do have different interconnects and power cords to experiment with try them. The gear is sensitive enough to different cabling. And lastly the different Modius inputs of USB, Toslink and Spdif sound different.  In my setup I preferred Spdif.


----------



## Chastity

When did Abyss Audio join the conversation?


----------



## Mansinthe86

cdacosta said:


> The good news is if you are getting an Asgard 3 or a Modius in my humble opinion, for the money they are well worth the wait.  Both offer outstanding value and have a lot of potential for modding if you are into that.




Tell me more about the mods 😀

But I guess I will be waiting for years for something from schiit to be available in Europe.


----------



## drhonk

Mansinthe86 said:


> But I guess I will be waiting for years for something from schiit to be available in Europe.


Can't you buy it directly from them?


----------



## cdacosta

Mansinthe86 said:


> Tell me more about the mods 😀
> 
> But I guess I will be waiting for years for something from schiit to be available in Europe.


The mods are simple, I did not want to spend much on a stack that costs $470 after tax and shipping. But I wanted to see what dampening the main board, chassis and caps would do. I also shielded the Asgard 3 power transformer with TI-Shield.  The end result surprised me, came out better then I thought. This can be done with any gear, all my home gear which is Proceed, Mark Levinson and Lexicon would first get this treatment before I did anything else.  I am at work, will give more details and pics of after the mod when I get home.  The end result is like on each the Asgard 3 and Modius 2-3 layers of noise level being removed. More resolving, better dynamics (macro and micro), slightly better imaging and separation.  Maybe placebo but the Asgard 3 felt more sensitive to cables when trying different interconnects and power cords after the mods.  And I also treated all mechanical connections including internal Asgard 3 fuse with Furutech Nano Liquid which was again an improvement. I did the Nano Liquid one set of mechanical connections at a time, listened, allowed 12+ hours of signal through the system, then listened again.  I would consider the Nano Liquid more of a tweak and was awesome when used on the Audeze LCD-XC cable.


----------



## cdacosta

The four attached pics show what I did.  The dampening material I used is fo.Q T-102.  This dampening material is made by a Japanese company that specializes in dampening and vibration products for high end audio.  The T-102 has a strong adhesive backing, comes in a package like in the picture and costs about $65 after tax and shipping.  Does come from Japan so will take 1-2 weeks to get it after ordering.  I purchase mine through eBay and I believe Amazon and Amazon.jp also sell it.  Can be purchased from high end audio dealers in US but costs more.  In a package you get 2 sheets of the dampening material like you see in the pic.  One sheet is pre-cut and the second is a solid piece.

I have used over 10 packs of this material in the last 10 years or so.  Can be used in many applications within audio which I will not get into now.  Without question the best bang for the buck audio tweak I have found in my 20+ years tweaking and modding high end home audio, period.  Easy to apply and can be removed.  Is slightly conductive so do not apply where it could short connections.  To apply, clean surface with rubbing alcohol (I like using a cotton Q-tip) and then stick on the dampening material.  Sonic benefits can be heard immediately after application but full curing of the adhesive takes about 5 days.  I single package will treat more then one full headphone system.

Also a very good tweak is the fo.Q T-52 which is a thinner bendable version that works really well with interconnect and power cables.  I almost forgot how crazy the internet gets so here is my disclaimer: I do not work for, do not sell or advertise for, or have any affiliation to fo.Q, I only like and use their products.   Seriously, this material looks like thick black tape, but what it does to enhance audio performance (when used in the right places) will shock anyone that has never tried it.

If you have questions feel free to ask.  Peace


----------



## drhonk

I finally got my Asgard, a little over a week delay but it was worth the wait.


----------



## Chastity

drhonk said:


> I finally got my Asgard, a little over a week delay but it was worth the wait.


Any impressions yet?


----------



## drhonk

Chastity said:


> Any impressions yet?


For me, it took several listening hours for the amp to shine but I'm definitely happy with my purchase. I really like the smooth treble, awesome midrange, and naturally detailed sound. The soundstage and separation are okay though, not great. 

Next, I will try using my Vali 2 as a pre-amp.


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> For me, it took several listening hours for the amp to shine but I'm definitely happy with my purchase. I really like the smooth treble, awesome midrange, and naturally detailed sound. The soundstage and separation are okay though, not great.
> 
> Next, I will try using my Vali 2 as a pre-amp.


While I was researching the Asgard 3 I read a post from Jason S. from Schiit saying the Asgard 3 will be broken in after 150 hours of signal through the amp.  IIRC mine took about 200 hours to fully open up.


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> While I was researching the Asgard 3 I read a post from Jason S. from Schiit saying the Asgard 3 will be broken in after 150 hours of signal through the amp. IIRC mine took about 200 hours to fully open up.


Interesting, that makes total sense. Well I guess I have a long way to go then LOL


----------



## cdacosta

drhonk said:


> Interesting, that makes total sense. Well I guess I have a long way to go then LOL


When I first got the Asgard 3 and Modius I was not that impressed.  Sounded closed in and just not right like the timing was off (poor PRAT).  At the same time I also got a new pair of Sony MDR-z7m2.  I downloaded Burnwave Generator which is freeware designed to burn-in systems.   At a medium volume I ran the whole setup on pink noise every day when I was not around.  I set a rest period of 30 mins every 120 mins.  When I came home I would watch a movie or play songs I knew well in Tidal to see if anything changed.  Slowly the system opened up and changed.   The whole burn-in process took about two weeks.


----------



## Chastity

Passing current through the amp is enough.  Using a pink noise generator is irrelevant.  I like to break in equipment using audio loops from pornos.  Makes the drivers break in smexy.


----------



## Ichos

😳


----------



## drhonk

cdacosta said:


> When I first got the Asgard 3 and Modius I was not that impressed.  Sounded closed in and just not right like the timing was off (poor PRAT).  At the same time I also got a new pair of Sony MDR-z7m2.  I downloaded Burnwave Generator which is freeware designed to burn-in systems.   At a medium volume I ran the whole setup on pink noise every day when I was not around.  I set a rest period of 30 mins every 120 mins.  When I came home I would watch a movie or play songs I knew well in Tidal to see if anything changed.  Slowly the system opened up and changed.   The whole burn-in process took about two weeks.



Yupe, I was in the same boat until after about more than 50 hours when I realized the change.


----------



## ssmith3046

I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?


----------



## jonathan c

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?


[note: from another post]. To paraphrase W.C. Fields: “if you feel like upgrading, lie down ‘til the feeling goes away”.


----------



## ssmith3046

jonathan c said:


> [note: from another post]. To paraphrase W.C. Fields: “if you feel like upgrading, lie down ‘til the feeling goes away”.


Yup, a cooling off period.


----------



## Neweymatt

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?


True A3 is a fantastic amp on it's own, but for me I want(ed) two things:
-Tube pre-amp, so I got a Vali2+  
-Additional balanced option on my desktop, so I'm looking at getting a Jot2, which didn't exist when I got my A3 a year ago.  My A3 will get one of the new ESS DAC cards, and be relocated to another listening station in the house.  It will also be very handy to pick up and take on the road...


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?


Dragon chasing.  In this hobby it is a thing. I am in this camp.  I also am considering an amp upgrade but has to be more than a little better.   The cost of an entire upgrade including a good new balanced cable would be $800+.


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> Dragon chasing.  In this hobby it is a thing. I am in this camp.  I also am considering an amp upgrade but has to be more than a little better.   The cost of an entire upgrade including a good new balanced cable would be $800+.


I spend money on DACs.  Nothing fancy,  over $600 or so.  I use an Audiolab transport so I'm old fashioned.  68 years old.  I sold a large record collection before an out of state move 2 years ago.  On the Hoffman forums I had regular customers willing to pay.
I bought a pair of Focal Clear Pros last year and that's definitely the most I've spent on headphones.  Absolutely worth it.


----------



## jonathan c

ssmith3046 said:


> I spend money on DACs.  Nothing fancy,  over $600 or so.  I use an Audiolab transport so I'm old fashioned.  68 years old.  I sold a large record collection before an out of state move 2 years ago.  On the Hoffman forums I had regular customers willing to pay.
> I bought a pair of Focal Clear Pros last year and that's definitely the most I've spent on headphones.  Absolutely worth it.


The Audiolab CDT-6000 is the _pinnacle _for CD based audio!


----------



## drhonk (Sep 13, 2021)

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?



Yupe, I think I'm good for a while in that department now. It's time to concentrate the fund on something else


----------



## technisummer

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using my Asgard 3 for quite a while now and haven't even thought about buying another amp. Why bother?


Definitely feel the same way. I know there are better amps out there but the price, performance and even looks of the Asgard 3 are more than enough to make me happy. Aiming for a Bifrost 2 and a tube amp, after that I just don't feel like anything else is worth the investment. 

Except speakers. ))


----------



## Josz27

Does anyone have a Silver Asgard 3 ( no module for sale?


----------



## Neweymatt

Getting an ESS DAC card for my Asgard3, does anyone have a guide on how best to open it up and install it?

I can see it's got 4 screws on top, I assume I can just remove those and the cover comes off for me to then seat the card in it's slot.

Anything else more to it than that?


----------



## tincanear (Sep 17, 2021)

Volume knob needs to come off first.  some have a recessed hex (1/16" ???) cap screw, other knobs are just friction fitted with an insert.

for the ESS DAC module installation, head-fier @AndreYew kindly and helpfully posted on the main thread page 5404 about this for an old Jot OG (gen 1).

here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-5404#post-16529582


----------



## Neweymatt

tincanear said:


> head-fier @AndreYew kindly and helpfully posted on the main thread page 5404 about ESS DAC module installation in an old Jot 1.
> 
> here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-5404#post-16529582


Cool, thanks.

I've seen a video where someone does open up a Jot, which doesn't have the 4 screws on top of the box, rather you've got to remove the volume knob first and then you can force-slide the cover off the unit.  And Jot also has the front-panel LED to deal with.

So I'm thinking Asgard3 will be a little easier to open up, anyone have experience with it?


----------



## technisummer

Neweymatt said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> I've seen a video where someone does open up a Jot, which doesn't have the 4 screws on top of the box, rather you've got to remove the volume knob first and then you can force-slide the cover off the unit.  And Jot also has the front-panel LED to deal with.
> 
> So I'm thinking Asgard3 will be a little easier to open up, anyone have experience with it?


Just a few screws on the back/bottom, + you need to remove the volume knob. Nothing too complicated.


----------



## tafens

Neweymatt said:


> So I'm thinking Asgard3 will be a little easier to open up, anyone have experience with it?


It’s relatively easy, first the volume knob has to be removed by unscrewing the small hex screw recessed in the hole on the side of the knob (it’s holding the knob tight on the shaft). Loosen the screw and then pull the knob off.
Then remove the four top phillips screws, and slide the top forward off the volume shaft and lift away. Done. Reassemble in reverse order.


----------



## WaveTheory

The Asgard 3 is just plain good Schiit. I say more about it on my new YouTube channel:



Enjoy!


----------



## cgb3

cdacosta said:


> The mods are simple, I did not want to spend much on a stack that costs $470 after tax and shipping. But I wanted to see what dampening the main board, chassis and caps would do. I also shielded the Asgard 3 power transformer with TI-Shield.  The end result surprised me, came out better then I thought. This can be done with any gear, all my home gear which is Proceed, Mark Levinson and Lexicon would first get this treatment before I did anything else.  I am at work, will give more details and pics of after the mod when I get home.  The end result is like on each the Asgard 3 and Modius 2-3 layers of noise level being removed. More resolving, better dynamics (macro and micro), slightly better imaging and separation.  Maybe placebo but the Asgard 3 felt more sensitive to cables when trying different interconnects and power cords after the mods.  And I also treated all mechanical connections including internal Asgard 3 fuse with Furutech Nano Liquid which was again an improvement. I did the Nano Liquid one set of mechanical connections at a time, listened, allowed 12+ hours of signal through the system, then listened again.  I would consider the Nano Liquid more of a tweak and was awesome when used on the Audeze LCD-XC cable.





cdacosta said:


> While I was researching the Asgard 3 I read a post from Jason S. from Schiit saying the Asgard 3 will be broken in after 150 hours of signal through the amp.  IIRC mine took about 200 hours to fully open up.


I have an Asgard 3. I'd love to see the Jason post you read. Can you post a link?


----------



## cdacosta

cgb3 said:


> I have an Asgard 3. I'd love to see the Jason post you read. Can you post a link?


That was a year ago I read the post he chimes in on. Sorry cannot remember where I saw the post.  Could have been in this thread.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Just checking, anyone else Asgard 3 get mad hot on the bottom right side? I was actually thinking of putting my Bifrost 2 on top of my Asgard 3, as most of the heat of the Asgard 3 is dispersed on the bottom right, at least for mine. With the Bifrost 2 underneath it heats up the top so much I can hardly put my hand on it.


----------



## technisummer

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just checking, anyone else Asgard 3 get mad hot on the bottom right side? I was actually thinking of putting my Bifrost 2 on top of my Asgard 3, as most of the heat of the Asgard 3 is dispersed on the bottom right, at least for mine. With the Bifrost 2 underneath it heats up the top so much I can hardly put my hand on it.


I have the same issue, although I'm not sure if it's because of poor ventilation and/or listening on high gain, my experience is sorta inconsistent so I can't really vouche for that. But I can confirm the bottom gets much warmer than the top.


----------



## Neweymatt

tafens said:


> It’s relatively easy, first the volume knob has to be removed by unscrewing the small hex screw recessed in the hole on the side of the knob (it’s holding the knob tight on the shaft). Loosen the screw and then pull the knob off.
> Then remove the four top phillips screws, and slide the top forward off the volume shaft and lift away. Done. Reassemble in reverse order.


ok, so I’m having a go at removing the cover of the Asgard to install the DAC module.

however, there is no hex screw holding the volume knob in place, A3 is not like Jot2 in this way at all.

how else do you remove the volume knob?


----------



## Chastity

Neweymatt said:


> ok, so I’m having a go at removing the cover of the Asgard to install the DAC module.
> 
> however, there is no hex screw holding the volume knob in place, A3 is not like Jot2 in this way at all.
> 
> how else do you remove the volume knob?


It just pops off


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> ok, so I’m having a go at removing the cover of the Asgard to install the DAC module.
> 
> however, there is no hex screw holding the volume knob in place, A3 is not like Jot2 in this way at all.
> 
> how else do you remove the volume knob?


Volume knob just pulls off, then there is a thin bolt that needs to be removed.  The first time I removed the knob took a bit of force, was very tight.  Subsequent removal was easier but still tight.  And the obvious 4 small screws on top of the cover.


----------



## cdacosta

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just checking, anyone else Asgard 3 get mad hot on the bottom right side? I was actually thinking of putting my Bifrost 2 on top of my Asgard 3, as most of the heat of the Asgard 3 is dispersed on the bottom right, at least for mine. With the Bifrost 2 underneath it heats up the top so much I can hardly put my hand on it.


Same, gets hot but not that I cannot touch it.  Mine is also on 24/7.  For the next two months I probably will have the Asgard 3 stacked so I got ISO-Puck minis to put between the DAC and amp like in the picture.  The added air gap allows the amp more room for heat to dissipate.  Positive other side effect there was a slight improvement in micro detail.  I would not recommend placing a DAC on top of the Asgard 3 unless they are spaced apart.  You will be blocking the vent holes.


----------



## technisummer

cdacosta said:


> Same, gets hot but not that I cannot touch it.  Mine is also on 24/7.  For the next two months I probably will have the Asgard 3 stacked so I got ISO-Puck minis to put between the DAC and amp like in the picture.  The added air gap allows the amp more room for heat to dissipate.  Positive other side effect there was a slight improvement in micro detail.  I would not recommend placing a DAC on top of the Asgard 3 unless they are spaced apart.  You will be blocking the vent holes.


Agreed. The bottom is gonna heat up regardless of placement, but blocking the venting holes is gonna spell trouble in the long run. Spacing your stack is a good option.


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> Volume knob just pulls off, then there is a thin bolt that needs to be removed.  The first time I removed the knob took a bit of force, was very tight.  Subsequent removal was easier but still tight.  And the obvious 4 small screws on top of the cover.





Chastity said:


> It just pops off


Yes, it does, many thanks!  

As I went about trying to fit the ESS DAC card into the 8-pin socket, I couldn't find any way to do this with the position of the card up against the back of the A3 chassis, so I went ahead and removed the rest of the back and bottom screws.  This made it very easy to move the main PCB about 5mm to be able to plug the card into the socket. Then it was just a matter to reposition the PCB assembly back into the chassis and put all the screws back in reverse order.  The volume knob made a satisfying 'click' sound when i put it back on the bolt, nice!

I tested out the card with a USB-C cable out from my MacBook Pro, works fine. 

But now I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong with my iPhone.  I assumed a Lightning-USBC cable would work but it doesn't.  I've got the venerable Camera Connection Adapter, do I need that and a USBA-USBC cable instead?


----------



## Neweymatt

Neweymatt said:


> Yes, it does, many thanks!
> 
> As I went about trying to fit the ESS DAC card into the 8-pin socket, I couldn't find any way to do this with the position of the card up against the back of the A3 chassis, so I went ahead and removed the rest of the back and bottom screws.  This made it very easy to move the main PCB about 5mm to be able to plug the card into the socket. Then it was just a matter to reposition the PCB assembly back into the chassis and put all the screws back in reverse order.  The volume knob made a satisfying 'click' sound when i put it back on the bolt, nice!
> 
> ...


Ok so I’ve got a USB A to USB C cable, but now the iPhone gives an error

Cannot Use Accessory 
Schiit Unison Universal Dac: This accessory requires too much power.

Which makes no sense, the Asgard is of course plugged in and powered on at the wall….


----------



## tafens

Neweymatt said:


> ok, so I’m having a go at removing the cover of the Asgard to install the DAC module.
> 
> however, there is no hex screw holding the volume knob in place, A3 is not like Jot2 in this way at all.
> 
> how else do you remove the volume knob?


There is on mine, but maybe they’ve changed it. I bought mine shortly after they were introduced.


----------



## tafens

Neweymatt said:


> But now I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong with my iPhone. I assumed a Lightning-USBC cable would work but it doesn't. I've got the venerable Camera Connection Adapter, do I need that and a USBA-USBC cable instead?


Yes, you need the Lightning to USB camera adapter to make the iPhone a USB host.


----------



## Neweymatt

tafens said:


> Yes, you need the Lightning to USB camera adapter to make the iPhone a USB host.


Yes, I have the "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter":
https://www.apple.com/au/shop/produ...6961826a1b3d933364a0e698f091d6a5a757cb4afe6f3

If I use this adapter with my phone, it works fine with a USB-A -> USB-B cable to my Bifrost2.

But with a USB-A -> USB-C cable to my Asgard3, I can tell that the iPhone recognises the DAC, but the phone gives an error:

Cannot Use Accessory 
Schiit Unison Universal Dac: This accessory requires too much power.


Like I said, this is odd because the 'accessory' in this case is the Asgard3 which of course is powered at the wall...

Do I need a different Lightning-USB-A adapter, maybe this one?
https://www.apple.com/au/shop/produ...6961826a1b3d933364a0e698f091d6a5a757cb4afe6f3


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> Yes, I have the "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter":
> https://www.apple.com/au/shop/produ...6961826a1b3d933364a0e698f091d6a5a757cb4afe6f3
> 
> If I use this adapter with my phone, it works fine with a USB-A -> USB-B cable to my Bifrost2.
> ...


Ask Schiit


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> Ask Schiit


Thing is, I did ask Schiit before I bought the card, whether the Lightning-USBC cable would work.

They never responded, so ask again I will...


----------



## tafens

Neweymatt said:


> Yes, I have the "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter":
> https://www.apple.com/au/shop/produ...6961826a1b3d933364a0e698f091d6a5a757cb4afe6f3
> 
> If I use this adapter with my phone, it works fine with a USB-A -> USB-B cable to my Bifrost2.
> ...


I must have read too quickly and misunderstood you that did not have a camera adapter at all, sorry.

The “requires too much power” message means that the iPhone sees the DAC but that it draws too much power (from the phone) and the iPhone therefore refuses to connect (to save battery).

Apparently the ESS Unison DAC card draws more power for the USB receiver through the USB cable than the Bifrost2 does.
I also have the smaller CCA you linked and (as you) successfully use it to connect my iPhone to my Bifrost2.

I guess it would be possible that the other CCA could work as it allows to connect a charger for power, if that power also goes to power the connected accessory.
Another thing to try is to connect the phone (by the CCA) to a powered USB hub and then connect the Asgard’s card to that.


----------



## Spy Car

Curious if anyone has heard the new ESS card and has impressions of how the new chip set (plus Unison USB) compares with the previous non-Unison 4490 card?

Bill


----------



## dbf909 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just a thought...  When you installed the card, did you make absolutely sure that the 2x5 pin connector down to the main board was seated properly?  If you are one pin off either front to back or side to side, the DAC card may not be getting power.  This might result in the problem that you are seeing - if the board is not getting power up from the main board because the connector is not seated properly, it may be trying to get power via the USB connector...

Might be worth a look to double check that your board is installed properly.

I've done a few of these cards and Asgard3s and Jots and I always look closely with a flashlight to make sure that it is connected properly and then hook it up and run it before I put the cover back on.


----------



## Neweymatt

dbf909 said:


> Just a thought...  When you installed the card, did you make absolutely sure that the 2x5 pin connector down to the main board was seated properly?  If you are one pin off either front to back or side to side, the DAC card may not be getting power.  This might result in the problem that you are seeing - if the board is not getting power up from the main board because the connector is not seated properly, it may be trying to get power via the USB connector...
> 
> Might be worth a look to double check that your board is installed properly.
> 
> I've done a few of these cards and Asgard3s and Jots and I always look closely with a flashlight to make sure that it is connected properly and then hook it up and run it before I put the cover back on.


Yes, I was very aware of getting the pins to line up with the socket on the main PCB.  I actually had to remove all of the back and bottom screws from the A3 to be able to move the PCB away from the back of the chassis, which then allowed me to line the DAC card up with the socket properly.

I knew it was working after I put the A3 back together, as I was getting sound no problem from my MacBook using USB-C direct.

The issue I was having was with iOS not supplying enough power over USB.  I don't know about the older 4490 and MB cards, but the ESS one definitely does require power over USB, which neither my iPhone XS nor last-gen iPad Air could supply adequately.

As recommended to me by Schiit, I bought the newer USB 3 Camera Adapter, which allows for additional Lightning power source, and it all works fine.  The only problem I have now with it is the missus doesn't like "all those cords" on the dressing table....


----------



## duncan4791

technisummer said:


> I have the same issue, although I'm not sure if it's because of poor ventilation and/or listening on high gain, my experience is sorta inconsistent so I can't really vouche for that. But I can confirm the bottom gets much warmer than the top.


There are a row of transistors on the right side that are thermally connected to the bottom plate with a thick heat pad. This results in a line of heat just behind the front right foot giving temps when I last measured in the 120degF range. All perfectly normal by design.


----------



## TheRH

Would an Asgard 3 be a nice pairing with a pair of DCA Aeon 2 Closed Backs?


----------



## Odin412

TheRH said:


> Would an Asgard 3 be a nice pairing with a pair of DCA Aeon 2 Closed Backs?


I haven't heard it with the Aeon 2 Closed, but it's an excellent pairing with the original Aeon Flow Closed.


----------



## lazarian

Anyone else having the markings by the front switches come off? I'm driving HE6se's with it and it gets REAL hot, assume whatever adhesive is used is melting lol


----------



## jnak00 (Oct 1, 2021)

lazarian said:


> Anyone else having the markings by the front switches come off? I'm driving HE6se's with it and it gets REAL hot, assume whatever adhesive is used is melting lol



Never had that happen.  But I could never decipher the markings anyway


----------



## davidmthekidd

Has anyone here paired the Asgard 3 Dac/amp combo with the Sony Z1R? I own this Dac/amp and would like to buy the Z1R for home listening.


----------



## duncan4791

lazarian said:


> Anyone else having the markings by the front switches come off? I'm driving HE6se's with it and it gets REAL hot, assume whatever adhesive is used is melting lol


Yes, it happens on my modi 3 and my Asgard. Where ever you drag a finger over the silk screened text it rubs off. There is to little ink in the very small font to stick to the anodizing.


----------



## ssmith3046

What a Schiity amp!


----------



## lazarian

duncan4791 said:


> Yes, it happens on my modi 3 and my Asgard. Where ever you drag a finger over the silk screened text it rubs off. There is to little ink in the very small font to stick to the anodizing.


Thanks, at least it wasn't just this unit or something about the way I was treating it. I've since just removed the one leftover sticker and keeping only the headphone and volume stickers on there. Maybe i'll go completely blank face on it in the future


----------



## jonathan c

lazarian said:


> Thanks, at least it wasn't just this unit or something about the way I was treating it. I've since just removed the one leftover sticker and keeping only the headphone and volume stickers on there. Maybe i'll go completely blank face on it in the future


Was the amp originally ‘Assguard’ and two letters eroded?…🤪


----------



## Stevko (Oct 6, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Was the amp originally ‘Assguard’ and two letters eroded?…🤪


nope. the å, became an A
ÅSGARD


----------



## Odin412

It's funny, the silver color of my Asgard 3 has a slightly different hue than on the Bifrost and Lokius. It's more of a slightly golden hue that's hard to capture on camera, but you can kind of see the difference in the photo below. I don't mind the difference at all - actually I think that the golden hue looks kind of cool.


----------



## morpheus69

Odin412 said:


> It's funny, the silver color of my Asgard 3 has a slightly different hue than on the Bifrost and Lokius. It's more of a slightly golden hue that's hard to capture on camera, but you can kind of see the difference in the photo below. I don't mind the difference at all - actually I think that the golden hue looks kind of cool.


Does the Lokius get really HOT sitting between the Asgard and the BiFrost?


----------



## tincanear (Oct 13, 2021)

morpheus69 said:


> Does the Lokius get really HOT sitting between the Asgard and the BiFrost?


I have the same stack (BF1 / Lokius / A3) with 1/2" rubber feet added to the bottom of both Lokius and A3; the stack runs barely warm, even left on 24/7.  Plus a 5 year warranty on BF1 and A3.  For me, 4 yrs on Lokius (2yrs from Schiit, + 2yrs extended warranty via the credit card)

Bottom right side of the A3 measures about 120F in 65F room, but that's where the output transistors are located, and normal for this unit.  Jason had mentioned on the main thread (in engineerese) that the A3's output transistors were spec'd for higher max temperature rating.  Likely this means these transistors are automotive qualified parts (and a car interior can easily exceed 150F in the sun with windows rolled up)


----------



## Odin412

morpheus69 said:


> Does the Lokius get really HOT sitting between the Asgard and the BiFrost?


It's warm to the touch but it's not hot. I keep the Bifrost and Lokius powered on 24/7 and have not had any issues.


----------



## RickB

I have an Asgard 3 for sale in the classifieds, if anyone's interested.


----------



## lpd2

I have had this amp for about a year and a half, and love it. Got it with 4490 DAC but wish I had purchased just the base model. It is situational, as it sounds best with an outboard DAC by far (I got the Spark), but you need to be sure that you can avoid ground loop as most standalone DACs in this range are two prong. For me, I saved a much-needed USB connection on my motherboard by using optical, and thus avoided the ground loop that was indeed present when checked using USB on the Spark for a bit. Not every motherboard has optical. It is one of the reasons I got that board. Anyway, the Asgard 3 is a _*needed*_ piece of equipment for my Beyer T1.2 600ohm headphones, with its' four watts or whatever ridiculous power it has. Weighs like five pounds. Looks good in black. Heavy switches and good resistance on volume knob. The complaint about the power switch sticking out too far on the back is irrelevant because so does the power cord and RCAs etc, even further. I would like it off to one side if my fingers were big or I had a huge stack or messy desk space. Not really turning it off very often. Such a good deal at current price still. As far as sound goes, it sounds like it is powering my headphones with no loss of detail, just capable. Sounded great with Focal Elegia when I had those still functional, but they could've done with a JDS Atom or other lower power amp I'm pretty sure. I've spent a ton of time with this unit and its great, but figure out your DAC game or put it on top of the CD player, where mine can often be found.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

technisummer said:


> Definitely feel the same way. I know there are better amps out there but the price, performance and even looks of the Asgard 3 are more than enough to make me happy. Aiming for a Bifrost 2 and a tube amp, after that I just don't feel like anything else is worth the investment.
> 
> Except speakers. ))



I've got a Bifrost 2 and a tube amp. Really good combination for the Asgard 3. Bifrost 2 makes the Asgard 3 punchy, bit more layered and just louder overall. Tube amps is great for when I'm in the mood to hear that tube layering.


----------



## MacMan31

Odin412 said:


> It's funny, the silver color of my Asgard 3 has a slightly different hue than on the Bifrost and Lokius. It's more of a slightly golden hue that's hard to capture on camera, but you can kind of see the difference in the photo below. I don't mind the difference at all - actually I think that the golden hue looks kind of cool.



That's a really sweet stack. I have the BF2 and Valhalla II. What headphones are you using with this stack?


----------



## MacMan31

ColdsnapBry said:


> I've got a Bifrost 2 and a tube amp. Really good combination for the Asgard 3. Bifrost 2 makes the Asgard 3 punchy, bit more layered and just louder overall. Tube amps is great for when I'm in the mood to hear that tube layering.



What tube amp are you using? I have a BF2 and Valhalla II but have also considered a solid state amp for when I don't want to use my tubes. I don't want to burn them out too fast.


----------



## gefski

MacMan31 said:


> What tube amp are you using? I have a BF2 and Valhalla II but have also considered a solid state amp for when I don't want to use my tubes. I don't want to burn them out too fast.


Run the tubes as much as you want. In 40 years of tube amps for both speakers and headphones, I’ve had maybe 4 failures.


----------



## MacMan31

gefski said:


> Run the tubes as much as you want. In 40 years of tube amps for both speakers and headphones, I’ve had maybe 4 failures.



Okay but don't tubes only have a limited lifespan? Kind of like a light bulb. I would love a tube amp for my speakers but I don't know where to begin with that.


----------



## G0rt

MacMan31 said:


> Okay but don't tubes only have a limited lifespan? Kind of like a light bulb. I would love a tube amp for my speakers but I don't know where to begin with that.


Some of the MilSpec tubes we use, like those CV455 or CV4033, or 5814A or 5965 or... are rated to 'at least' 10,000 hours and more on/off cycles than you're likely to ever use.

Light bulbs are flawed by design, to maintain an industry. Tubes, at least the NOS industrial and military ones, were made to be tough, and can easily last 2 or 3 times their rating, or more.

However, audiophilia nervosa does require that we buy backups, when available. 🙃


----------



## gefski

MacMan31 said:


> Okay but don't tubes only have a limited lifespan? Kind of like a light bulb. I would love a tube amp for my speakers but I don't know where to begin with that.


Well, speaker amps are more $ for sure. Multiple tubes per channel, big transformers & chassis, heat. Still fun though. Just take your time and learn what people are doing. Speakers with low sensitivity can really crank up the $ needed for tube amplifiers. A good option for lots of people is a tube preamp and SS power amp.


----------



## Odin412

MacMan31 said:


> That's a really sweet stack. I have the BF2 and Valhalla II. What headphones are you using with this stack?


Thanks! I really enjoy the DCA Aeon Flow Closed (the gen 1 blue version) and the Focal Elegia with the Asgard 3 amp.


----------



## MacMan31

gefski said:


> Well, speaker amps are more $ for sure. Multiple tubes per channel, big transformers & chassis, heat. Still fun though. Just take your time and learn what people are doing. Speakers with low sensitivity can really crank up the $ needed for tube amplifiers. A good option for lots of people is a tube preamp and SS power amp.



I was thinking of a tube preamp. Currently my stereo amp is a Marantz PM7005. I use it for both music and movies.


----------



## lpd2

Odin412 said:


> Thanks! I really enjoy the DCA Aeon Flow Closed (the gen 1 blue version) and the Focal Elegia with the Asgard 3 amp.


What DAC are you using?


----------



## Odin412

lpd2 said:


> What DAC are you using?


Bifrost Multibit (the original Bifrost, not the Gen 2). This is a great DAC.


----------



## Matt00

I just received my Asgard3 w/ MB dac and I’m using it with the Focal Elegia and it sounds great.
I plan to use this set up on my night table next to my bed. what would you guys recommen, It ok an Apple lightening (IPad) to USB cable adapter or Lightning to USB 3 camera adapter. Or, does it  to matter. Thanks!


----------



## Matt00

I just received my Asgard3 w/ MB dac and I’m using it with the Focal Elegia and it sounds great.
I plan to use this set up on my night table next to my bed. what would you guys recommen, It ok an Apple lightening (IPad) to USB cable adapter or Lightning to USB 3 camera adapter. Or, does it to matter. Thanks!


----------



## Neweymatt

Matt00 said:


> I just received my Asgard3 w/ MB dac and I’m using it with the Focal Elegia and it sounds great.
> I plan to use this set up on my night table next to my bed. what would you guys recommen, It ok an Apple lightening (IPad) to USB cable adapter or Lightning to USB 3 camera adapter. Or, does it to matter. Thanks!


Hey there, I've got the newer USB-C ESS DAC card, but I had to use the newer Lightning To USB3 Camera Adapter, and also connect a Lightning-USB Power adapter.  The older Lightning USB Camera Adapter did not work, got the dreaded "Device requires too much power" error on iPhone.

I had hoped it would be simple, instead I wound up with 3 cables to get this to work, but the result is worth it.


----------



## Matt00

Thanks neweymatt,
In order to hear everything from the dac, do I need a cable thats USB 3.0 or would 2.0 work, just as well?


----------



## Neweymatt

Matt00 said:


> Thanks neweymatt,
> In order to hear everything from the dac, do I need a cable thats USB 3.0 or would 2.0 work, just as well?


USB2.0 should be fine, Schiit's own PYST cable is a resell of the Straight Wire USB A-B cable
https://straightwire.com/digital.html

The new ESS DAC card is USB-C input, I'm using the USBA-USBC cable that came with my SR25 for that..


----------



## MacMan31

I know it's tubes versus solid state but has anyone here compared the Asgard III to the Valhalla II? I have the latter now along with the Bifrost II. I'm curious how the two would compare with each other.


----------



## tincanear

MacMan31 said:


> I know it's tubes versus solid state but has anyone here compared the Asgard III to the Valhalla II? I have the latter now along with the Bifrost II. I'm curious how the two would compare with each other.


depends on the headphones used (load impedance & efficiency are more critical for the Valhalla 2) and on personal tone/sound preferences.


----------



## MacMan31

tincanear said:


> depends on the headphones used (load impedance & efficiency are more critical for the Valhalla 2) and on personal tone/sound preferences.



I'm using HD6XX and ZMF Aeolus.


----------



## eyal1983

Hi all,

I just noticed yesterday that the Asgard 3 is in "closeout"







Meaning:





So, when do you guys think the Asgard 4 will come out (given that the 3 is already on _closeout_)?


----------



## Stevko

eyal1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just noticed yesterday that the Asgard 3 is in "closeout"
> 
> ...


No. it is only asgard 3 with the old DAC-card


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Stevko said:


> No. it is only asgard 3 with the old DAC-card



I think it will be at least a few more years before Schiit manufactures an Asgard 4.   IMHO the A3 is already an outstanding product in its price range
and remains very competitive in the marketplace.  Perhaps we may see an Asgard 3+ at some point in the future, as Schiit has already done with
its Magni 3 +, Modi 3+ , Loki Mini + and a few other products.


----------



## jnak00

eyal1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just noticed yesterday that the Asgard 3 is in "closeout"
> 
> ...



The closeout Asgards all have the 4490 DAC.  If you look a line below, the multibit DAC version is not on closeout.  It's the 4490 that's on closeout, not Asgard 3.


----------



## Cloudz82

I know the Asgard 3 has a 6-8 week wait time due to be back ordered but would their be a better option over the Asgard around the same price point such as the Topping L50 or should I wait on the Asgard?


----------



## jonathan c

Cloudz82 said:


> I know the Asgard 3 has a 6-8 week wait time due to be back ordered but would their be a better option over the Asgard around the same price point such as the Topping L50 or should I wait on the Asgard?


Wait


----------



## Cloudz82

jonathan c said:


> Wait


What would the best choice the Modi 3+ or ES9028 ?


----------



## Neweymatt

Cloudz82 said:


> What would the best choice the Modi 3+ or ES9028 ?


Sound quality-wise, I don’t think there is much difference between them.  

The differences are more to do with the inputs, and how you might want to use either in the future.  

Modi 3+ has SPDIF, Toslink optical as well as micro USB inputs.  The ESS card has USB-C. Modi 3+ requires an additional pair of RCA cables to connect to the Asgard, but because it is stand-alone, you could use it with a different amp in the future, or use a pre-amp and/or EQ between the Modi3+ and Asgard.  

If you just have the Card, you get none of this flexibility, but you may prefer the simpler all in one approach anyway.


----------



## Cloudz82

I just ordered my A3 with the Modi 3+ I will eventually get the Bifrost but the Modi will do for a while.


----------



## Cloudz82

Neweymatt said:


> Sound quality-wise, I don’t think there is much difference between them.
> 
> The differences are more to do with the inputs, and how you might want to use either in the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah those were my thoughts as well. Having the external dac is a little more flexible for future upgrades.


----------



## Chastity

Cloudz82 said:


> Thanks, yeah those were my thoughts as well. Having the external dac is a little more flexible for future upgrades.


https://www.amazon.com/FX-AUDIO-Preamp-Upgrade-Electronic-Preamplifier/dp/B087CHNHC2

Something to consider adding to your setup.  I have the predecessor w/o the bass/treble adjustment.  This package comes with a pair of GE 5654 tubes.  (Not sure if these are GE JAN 5654W)  Adding this will make the Asgard 3 a hybrid setup.


----------



## Neweymatt

Chastity said:


> https://www.amazon.com/FX-AUDIO-Preamp-Upgrade-Electronic-Preamplifier/dp/B087CHNHC2
> 
> Something to consider adding to your setup.  I have the predecessor w/o the bass/treble adjustment.  This package comes with a pair of GE 5654 tubes.  (Not sure if these are GE JAN 5654W)  Adding this will make the Asgard 3 a hybrid setup.


Nice.  I stayed Schiity and got a Vali2+ for that purpose, how do you like this one?


----------



## Chastity

Been using the Tube-01 for over a year now, and it's a keeper.  I've A/B with and without, and yeah, the difference is very noticable.  I've also gotten some other tubes to roll with.  I like the gain adjustment as it helps optimizing the line level to match the Asgard 3 for best dynamics.


----------



## MacMan31

Is it weird that I cannot notice a difference in sound signature between the Asgard 3 and Valhalla 2 (with aftermarket tubes)? They sound virtually identical to my ears.


----------



## Odin412

MacMan31 said:


> Is it weird that I cannot notice a difference in sound signature between the Asgard 3 and Valhalla 2 (with aftermarket tubes)? They sound virtually identical to my ears.


What headphones are you using? Sometimes amp differences are more audible with some headphones than with others. It's also true that in some cases the sonic differences between amps are rather small and may not be evident until after longer listening sessions.


----------



## MacMan31

Odin412 said:


> What headphones are you using? Sometimes amp differences are more audible with some headphones than with others. It's also true that in some cases the sonic differences between amps are rather small and may not be evident until after longer listening sessions.



Currently using my ZMF Aeolus and I also have the HD6XX.


----------



## gefski

As Odin412 says, longer listening sessions are usually needed. I find that relatively quick comparisons only highlight frequency response differences (brighter, etc.). For the differences that really matter to me (true timbre, touch, microdetails) I’m listening to a component for a week or so then changing one thing.


----------



## Odin412

MacMan31 said:


> Currently using my ZMF Aeolus and I also have the HD6XX.


Congratulations! Both are wonderful headphones. They also tend to sound good with most amps, meaning that they don't tend to highlight small differences between amps. This is a good thing IMHO and one of the things that I enjoy most about both of these headphones (and I have both myself). I have the Asgard 3 and the original Valhalla, but I haven't heard the Valhalla 2. The original Valhalla sounds wonderful with the HD650 so my best advice is to sit back and enjoy your great headphones and maybe you'll hear some small differences over time. In the meantime, enjoy both amps!


----------



## Magicman74

Can anyone recommend a replacement volume knob?, Nothing to fancy really needed.  My stock knob isn't quite round so it rubs the case around the 11spot.


----------



## Cloudz82

Magicman74 said:


> Can anyone recommend a replacement volume knob?, Nothing to fancy really needed.  My stock knob isn't quite round so it rubs the case around the 11spot.


I would contact Schiit and let them know the issue you're having and they may just send you a new one.


----------



## cdacosta

Magicman74 said:


> Can anyone recommend a replacement volume knob?, Nothing to fancy really needed.  My stock knob isn't quite round so it rubs the case around the 11spot.


The knob is just pushed in to far. The knob can be removed.  To fix your problem just pull on the knob (very tight at first) until there is more clearance from amp chassis.


----------



## tincanear

Magicman74 said:


> Can anyone recommend a replacement volume knob?, Nothing to fancy really needed.  My stock knob isn't quite round so it rubs the case around the 11spot.





cdacosta said:


> The knob is just pushed in to far. The knob can be removed.  To fix your problem just pull on the knob (very tight at first) until there is more clearance from amp chassis.


some of the Asgard 3 volume knobs are push-on, others have a recessed hex head (fits 1/16" allen key, IIRC) to loosen the knob.


----------



## MacMan31

Odin412 said:


> Congratulations! Both are wonderful headphones. They also tend to sound good with most amps, meaning that they don't tend to highlight small differences between amps. This is a good thing IMHO and one of the things that I enjoy most about both of these headphones (and I have both myself). I have the Asgard 3 and the original Valhalla, but I haven't heard the Valhalla 2. The original Valhalla sounds wonderful with the HD650 so my best advice is to sit back and enjoy your great headphones and maybe you'll hear some small differences over time. In the meantime, enjoy both amps!



Well ZMF is having their annual sale so I was looking at some B-stock Auteur. Still pretty pricey at around $2,000 Canadian. If I could afford a pair of their new limited edition headphones I would but way out of my price range.


----------



## Magicman74

cdacosta said:


> The knob is just pushed in to far. The knob can be removed.  To fix your problem just pull on the knob (very tight at first) until there is more clearance from amp chassis.


Bingo, Thanks man. I had a total mind freeze and didn't even think of trying that, Worked perfect.


----------



## Matt00

Question? I have an Asgard gen 1 that I purchased years ago, when they first came out. I wanted to compare it to the Asgard 3…..well, I took it out the other day for the first time in about 5yrs., and I can’t get it to turn on! I plugged it in and nothing happens. Any ideas what I can do to fix it? I’m sure it’s easy to do, but I’m not mechanically inclined!


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> The knob is just pushed in to far. The knob can be removed.  To fix your problem just pull on the knob (very tight at first) until there is more clearance from amp chassis.


On a related note: I certainly prefer the volume knobs that are secured by the small hex nuts. Those allow me to set the spacing vis-a-vis the amp body and to set minimum volume at “six o’clock” (my quirk).


----------



## tincanear (Nov 21, 2021)

Matt00 said:


> Question? I have an Asgard gen 1 that I purchased years ago, when they first came out. I wanted to compare it to the Asgard 3…..well, I took it out the other day for the first time in about 5yrs., and I can’t get it to turn on! I plugged it in and nothing happens. Any ideas what I can do to fix it? I’m sure it’s easy to do, but I’m not mechanically inclined!


try swapping the power cord with the one from Asgard 3.  make sure the power cord IEC plug is fully seated in the amplifier's AC socket.  try toggling the power switch on and off a few times.

otherwise, best to send it back to Schiit for service if under warranty (5yrs + any applicable extended warranty from purchase with a credit card), else sell it as "non-functional, for parts or repair only".  Asgard 1 and Asgard 2 (in the U chassis) can be a bit tricky to disassemble / re-assemble.  No user serviceable parts inside (unless you are an electronics tech or engineer).


----------



## cdacosta

Magicman74 said:


> Bingo, Thanks man. I had a total mind freeze and didn't even think of trying that, Worked perfect.


My pleasure.  FYI, if you ever want to take the cover off the Asgard 3… the knob is first removed, then there is a nut on the Alps volume pot shaft (behind the volume knob) that needs to be removed, then remove the 4 bolts on top of the cover.  Then the cover comes off.


----------



## MacMan31

Odin412 said:


> It's funny, the silver color of my Asgard 3 has a slightly different hue than on the Bifrost and Lokius. It's more of a slightly golden hue that's hard to capture on camera, but you can kind of see the difference in the photo below. I don't mind the difference at all - actually I think that the golden hue looks kind of cool.



What is your take on the Lokius paired with the Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2? I have both of those along with a Valhalla 2 but I am very curious about the Lokius. I have the HD6XX and ZMF Aeolus for headphones. Right now I use EQ within iTunes but if I turn EQ off then music sounds dull or perhaps even a bit bright. EQ adds a level of warmth and body to the music so it sounds more natural.


----------



## Odin412

MacMan31 said:


> What is your take on the Lokius paired with the Asgard 3 and Bifrost 2? I have both of those along with a Valhalla 2 but I am very curious about the Lokius. I have the HD6XX and ZMF Aeolus for headphones. Right now I use EQ within iTunes but if I turn EQ off then music sounds dull or perhaps even a bit bright. EQ adds a level of warmth and body to the music so it sounds more natural.


I have the Lokius and I highly recommend it. My playback chain is Bifrost Multibit (original, not V2) - Lokius - distribution amp - various headphone amps, including Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2. The Lokius is great. If you're not using the EQ you can just use the bypass switch and it bypasses the whole EQ circuit. I mostly use the 6 kHz button as a sibilance control and the two bass buttons to increase the bass on bass-light headphones. Neither the Aeolus nor the HD 650 need any EQ to sound good to my ears but YMMV, of course.


----------



## MacMan31

Odin412 said:


> I have the Lokius and I highly recommend it. My playback chain is Bifrost Multibit (original, not V2) - Lokius - distribution amp - various headphone amps, including Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2. The Lokius is great. If you're not using the EQ you can just use the bypass switch and it bypasses the whole EQ circuit. I mostly use the 6 kHz button as a sibilance control and the two bass buttons to increase the bass on bass-light headphones. Neither the Aeolus nor the HD 650 need any EQ to sound good to my ears but YMMV, of course.



True that the Aeolus and HD6XX can sound good "out of the box". But as I mentioned when I turn off EQ in iTunes seems dull or lifeless but perhaps also a bit bright or harsh in the highs. Perhaps I'm just not used to having no EQ.


----------



## Neweymatt

MacMan31 said:


> True that the Aeolus and HD6XX can sound good "out of the box". But as I mentioned when I turn off EQ in iTunes seems dull or lifeless but perhaps also a bit bright or harsh in the highs. Perhaps I'm just not used to having no EQ.


When you say iTunes, assume you are using a Mac?  SoundSource is a fantastic audio management utility to get for macOS. 

You can tweak EQ with very fine control, create multiple PEQ profiles for different headphones, redirect apps' sound output to different destinations while mixing each app's output volume.  I work from home a lot now, being able to keep Tidal on low volume in the background of Teams or Zoom etc is a godsend.


----------



## MacMan31

Neweymatt said:


> When you say iTunes, assume you are using a Mac?  SoundSource is a fantastic audio management utility to get for macOS.
> 
> You can tweak EQ with very fine control, create multiple PEQ profiles for different headphones, redirect apps' sound output to different destinations while mixing each app's output volume.  I work from home a lot now, being able to keep Tidal on low volume in the background of Teams or Zoom etc is a godsend.



Yes. This is the EQ in iTunes. There are many selectable preset options. Or I can customize my own. Perhaps I will check out that SoundSource app.


----------



## lpd2

Not sure if it has been covered already on this forum, but is the low voltage issue with the 4490 DACs covered under warranty? I have been using another DAC but will be getting rid of it and don't want to get rid of the Asgard anytime soon. Will they swap out for another module with 2v?


----------



## tincanear (Nov 27, 2021)

IMO, the output voltage of the internal 4490 DAC module being 1.4V instead of 2.0V doesn't make any difference, since the volume control sits between the DAC module's output and the A3's gain stage.  If you have a situation where you are running the A3 in high gain and the volume control is literally maxxed out full CW (not noon, not 2:00, not 3:00 etc.) then it might make sense for a module with 2.0Vrms FS output, or look at a variant of the HP with a lower impedance (e.g. 150 instead of 600 ohms) but with same efficiency (dB/mW) yielding a higher voltage sensitivity for the load (dB/V) and therefore more SPL for a given position of the volume knob.


----------



## lpd2 (Nov 27, 2021)

tincanear said:


> IMO, the output voltage of the internal 4490 DAC module being 1.4V instead of 2.0V doesn't make any difference, since the volume control sits between the DAC module's output and the A3's gain stage.  If you have a situation where you are running the A3 in high gain and the volume control is literally maxxed out full CW (not noon, not 2:00, not 3:00 etc.) then it might make sense for a module with 2.0Vrms FS output, or look at a variant of the HP with a lower impedance (e.g. 150 instead of 600 ohms) but with same efficiency (dB/mW) yielding a higher voltage sensitivity for the load (dB/V) and therefore more SPL for a given position of the volume knob.


He6sev2 on the way is part of the backstory here, also rather use usb on board rather than spdif outboard (for resolution^ and gl avoidance). I'm not trying to get a variant of my headphones to match my dac/ amp. It made a certain difference adding an external dac fortunately/unfortunately. Volume position was about 2-3 oclock for my 600ohm beyers now like 12.  Subjectively, they sound a lot fuller a lot better. My elegia were just strange sounding using the installed dac but 1770 pro just fine (so right in a way but also wrong in a way). Love the amp (on all HP's) with a proper dac but I'd like the desk clutter gone, and an all-in-one makes sense esp feeding usb, travel, using amp as a coffee☕️ warmer etc. Thanks for answering though. I'll email them to see if its covered. Glad they switched to a different DAC to solve the problem first with the 4490 second version and now an ESS. I bought mine early on with the first version 4490 dac. People considering the unit don't need to worry, its a great deal and a clean amp. Probably better to buy with an installed ess dac for those folks ordering now actually now that its been cleared up. Yeah just wondering if anybody had theres replaced under warranty and if so how long it took.


----------



## Stevko

So the new card output 2V now?


----------



## lpd2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Stevko said:


> So the new card output 2V now?


Yes. Both options. Usb-c now also https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard
Specs and scroll down. Damn good deal.


----------



## Chastity

I find the Asgard 3 benefits from some gain to the Line Out.  I can keep it at 2V, and no matter the volume setting, there's a touch of loss on the impact of the music.   Give it about +10-15% gain, and now cymbals have smack, trumpets blare properly, etc even at low volume.  This is why I won't use a AIO unit, since separates allow for in-line options, like a tube buffer preamp.


----------



## tglodjo

lpd2 said:


> Yes. Both options. Usb-c now also https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard
> Specs and scroll down. Damn good deal.


Any idea how difficult it is to install if bought separately?


----------



## tincanear

for DAC module installation, see this post by @AndreYew 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-5404#post-16529582


----------



## Neweymatt

tglodjo said:


> Any idea how difficult it is to install if bought separately?


Not difficult per se, just a bit fiddly. 

Note also that the A3 cover is different to Jotenheim, so if you watch some of those videos, you'll only get part of the story.
-The knob of the A3 isnt secured with a hex key, it pulls straight off.  Be firm when you do this and pull directly away from the chassis, it will come off.  You'll see a notch you can use to line it up when you put it back later.
-A3 is easier to take the cover off, just take out the top screws.  I think there may have been one or two at the back as well iirc.
-To get the DAC card lined up straight, I had to remove the bottom screws, to get just enough width.

Take your time, don’t force anything, otherwise it’s kind of a fun project.


----------



## tglodjo

Neweymatt said:


> Not difficult per se, just a bit fiddly.
> 
> Note also that the A3 cover is different to Jotenheim, so if you watch some of those videos, you'll only get part of the story.
> -The knob of the A3 isnt secured with a hex key, it pulls straight off.  Be firm when you do this and pull directly away from the chassis, it will come off.  You'll see a notch you can use to line it up when you put it back later.
> ...


Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for (and the prev. link was helpful too). Just wanted to confirm that it's just removing the chassis and screwing in rather than any type of soldering or something like that.


----------



## tincanear

neweymatt is correct that A3 top cover removal is different than Jotunheim OG.  some A3's have volume knobs with setscrews (like mine does), other A3's have a push-on knob (no setscrew).  

Also, the A3 has a thermal interface pad between the red circuit board and the case bottom.  I recommend, if at all possible, not loosening/ disturbing the main circuit board and the thermal interface, but instead finessing the DAC module and the rear bracket into position.


----------



## limaaa

Hi guys,

Looking for a DAC to go with my Asgard 3. 
I'm in Europe so other Schiit products are not available. I would like something future proof. I prefer smooth, non fatiguing sound.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevko

Buying modi 3 from is still a good buy.
Self after Vat and freight


----------



## 23jim

Anybody use an Asgard 3 as a pre-amp for a Vidar speaker amp?

Any thoughts on this non headphone setup? Would it be a waste of the Vidar's capabilities?


----------



## Odin412

23jim said:


> Anybody use an Asgard 3 as a pre-amp for a Vidar speaker amp?
> 
> Any thoughts on this non headphone setup? Would it be a waste of the Vidar's capabilities?


That should work just fine. No remote control, though


----------



## tincanear (Dec 5, 2021)

23jim said:


> Anybody use an Asgard 3 as a pre-amp for a Vidar speaker amp?
> 
> Any thoughts on this non headphone setup? Would it be a waste of the Vidar's capabilities?





Odin412 said:


> That should work just fine. No remote control, though


the A3, being a HP amp with plenty of power into lower impedances, should be able to drive longer RCA cables (20-30') to the power amp (Vidar).  One could place the source and A3 stack near the listening location and the Vidar closer to the speakers (use shorter, large gauge (10-16 AWG) speaker wires for best damping factor).  high quality RCA cables with coax or shielded twisted pair generally have a bit lower capacitance per foot than shielded star-quad cables.

remember to turn down the volume when plugging/ unplugging HP's to switch between headphone and speaker modes.


----------



## baskingshark

limaaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a DAC to go with my Asgard 3.
> I'm in Europe so other Schiit products are not available. I would like something future proof. I prefer smooth, non fatiguing sound.
> ...



I use a Khadas Tone Board as a DAC for my Asgard 3 (~$80 USD). It is a very neutral DAC, no colouration. Measurements are very good, but of course that is not the be all and end all. Only thing is it comes as a naked board without a box, but most sellers offer an acrylic box for a few bucks more.


----------



## Chastity

limaaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a DAC to go with my Asgard 3.
> I'm in Europe so other Schiit products are not available. I would like something future proof. I prefer smooth, non fatiguing sound.
> ...


I use a SMSL M300 MKII DAC with the AK4497 flagship with my A3, along with a tube buffer preamp.


----------



## lpd2

limaaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a DAC to go with my Asgard 3.
> I'm in Europe so other Schiit products are not available. I would like something future proof. I prefer smooth, non fatiguing sound


I just got an smsl su9n and I think its pretty well future proofed by the specs and feature set. Tests clean, top numbers. Might be overkill for single ended amp. Topping makes the D50s I think thats the most future proofed of rca-only dacs. Bluetooth, DSD, audibly transparent etc.


----------



## holden4th

My new Asgard 3 is scheduled to arrive from the US this Wednesday according to FedEx. I have already purchased a Modi 3+ DAC from my usual Australian supplier to pair with it from my iMac. 

I am examining my motives for purchasing the A3 which I'll explain here. My main DAC/Amp is the excellent Burson Playmate 2, It's powerful at 3.5 Watts into 16 ohms and this is one of the reasons I've got it. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD650s and I simply can't hear what a lot of people say about how good they are. To me they sound like a pair of cans costing about a third of the price. However, the message I've received is that if I use the right amp, one with gobs of power, then the 650s will just come to life. My thinking was that the Burson had this power but it's not on display when I use the 650s with it.

So I did some research and googled something along the lines of 'best amp for HD650s'. The Dark Voice 336SE came up on quite a few sites but I'm not really interested in tubes and something that will only drive high impedance cans. Non tube amps mentioned included the more expensive Bursons and the Aune, but these are all relatively expensive. Then the A3 started to appear and when I saw what it cost I though 'no way, not for that price!'. It wasn't until someone published the power ouput specs that I sat up and took notice. 3.5W into 32 ohms - man that's more than twice the power output of the Burson. I then started reading and watching reviews and if this amp is as good as many say it is then I'm due for a very pleasant surprise.

Now the dilemma ostensibly, I've bought the A3 and the Modi 3+ specifically to drive just one set of headphones and I won't know until I pair them up whether this will bring out the best in the 650s. Doesn't sound like prudent purchasing does it? However, there is more to this tale. I also have a pair of HD580s and I absolutely love them. They are my go to cans for the likes of chamber music and solo instruments as well as the human voice. The PM2 has certainly improved what I initially heard from them so, will the A3 make them even better yet? At 300 ohms impedance I certainly hope so. I'll also be interested to see how they work with my Audeze LCD1s. Now, unlike most planars, they only have an impedance of 16 ohms and my PM2 drives them beautifully. What I like about the A3 is that it will apparently work equally well with low impedance headphones as well so I'll be able to use my Flare iems too. Will it make them sound better? I suppose I'm going to find out.


----------



## baskingshark

holden4th said:


> My new Asgard 3 is scheduled to arrive from the US this Wednesday according to FedEx. I have already purchased a Modi 3+ DAC from my usual Australian supplier to pair with it from my iMac.
> 
> I am examining my motives for purchasing the A3 which I'll explain here. My main DAC/Amp is the excellent Burson Playmate 2, It's powerful at 3.5 Watts into 16 ohms and this is one of the reasons I've got it. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD650s and I simply can't hear what a lot of people say about how good they are. To me they sound like a pair of cans costing about a third of the price. However, the message I've received is that if I use the right amp, one with gobs of power, then the 650s will just come to life. My thinking was that the Burson had this power but it's not on display when I use the 650s with it.
> 
> ...



Congrats. 

Yeah the Asgard 3 can power high impedance demanding cans, but also highly sensitivity low impedance multi driver IEMs. That's what I like about the Asgard 3, the low output impedance of less than 0.2 ohms makes it suitable for low impedance IEMs. I get zero hiss and no channel imbalance even with highly sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Chastity (Dec 19, 2021)

holden4th said:


> My new Asgard 3 is scheduled to arrive from the US this Wednesday according to FedEx. I have already purchased a Modi 3+ DAC from my usual Australian supplier to pair with it from my iMac.
> 
> I am examining my motives for purchasing the A3 which I'll explain here. My main DAC/Amp is the excellent Burson Playmate 2, It's powerful at 3.5 Watts into 16 ohms and this is one of the reasons I've got it. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD650s and I simply can't hear what a lot of people say about how good they are. To me they sound like a pair of cans costing about a third of the price. However, the message I've received is that if I use the right amp, one with gobs of power, then the 650s will just come to life. My thinking was that the Burson had this power but it's not on display when I use the 650s with it.
> 
> ...


Just to compare, the Playmate 2 is 150mW @ 300 ohm.  The Asgard 3 is 600mW @ 300 ohm, so you'll have 4x the output power.

You also mentioned you have the HD-580.  Are these the original HD-580 Precisions / Jubilee, or the later HD-58x?  Because if you have the original HD-580, then the HD-650 will be more of the same than different.  Also, the Drop HD-6XX is the HD-650, but at 1/2 the cost.

Also, how much was the shipping to AU?  I have a friend in NSW looking for a stack setup.


----------



## holden4th

Chastity said:


> Just to compare, the Playmate 2 is 150mW @ 300 ohm.  The Asgard 3 is 600mW # 300 ohm, so you'll have 4x the output power.
> 
> You also mentioned you have the HD-580.  Are these the original HD-580 Precisions / Jubilee, or the later HD-58x?  Because if you have the original HD-580, then the HD-650 will be more of the same than different.  Also, the Drop HD-6XX is the HD-650, but at 1/2 the cost.
> 
> Also, how much was the shipping to AU?  I have a friend in NSW looking for a stack setup.


My HD580s are original Precisions, made in Ireland with the raised name plate making them third gen I believe. The 580s are very different to the 650s in sound, imaging and soundstage. At this point, via my Burson, I think they are superior to the 650s but the A3 may change all that. The only area where the 650s are superior is the bass and that .could also do with some improvement.

I bought directly from Schiit because Addicted to Audio did not have them in stock. Neither did Schiit when I ordered them but this has been resolved in just over two weeks. The shipping method I used was about $AUS55 which is not bad from the US. I contacted ATA about when they might have the Asgard back in stock but they weren't sure. If your friend in NSW wants to wait for a while ATA may have them soon. They are an outstanding company to deal with.


----------



## Chastity (Dec 20, 2021)

holden4th said:


> My HD580s are original Precisions, made in Ireland with the raised name plate making them third gen I believe. The 580s are very different to the 650s in sound, imaging and soundstage. At this point, via my Burson, I think they are superior to the 650s but the A3 may change all that. The only area where the 650s are superior is the bass and that .could also do with some improvement.
> 
> I bought directly from Schiit because Addicted to Audio did not have them in stock. Neither did Schiit when I ordered them but this has been resolved in just over two weeks. The shipping method I used was about $AUS55 which is not bad from the US. I contacted ATA about when they might have the Asgard back in stock but they weren't sure. If your friend in NSW wants to wait for a while ATA may have them soon. They are an outstanding company to deal with.


My friend and I hit ATA, and he picked out the Zen DAC V2 and Zen CAN to drive his M1570.  Thx for letting him know about that dealer.


----------



## emorrison33

holden4th said:


> My new Asgard 3 is scheduled to arrive from the US this Wednesday according to FedEx. I have already purchased a Modi 3+ DAC from my usual Australian supplier to pair with it from my iMac.
> 
> I am examining my motives for purchasing the A3 which I'll explain here. My main DAC/Amp is the excellent Burson Playmate 2, It's powerful at 3.5 Watts into 16 ohms and this is one of the reasons I've got it. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD650s and I simply can't hear what a lot of people say about how good they are. To me they sound like a pair of cans costing about a third of the price. However, the message I've received is that if I use the right amp, one with gobs of power, then the 650s will just come to life. My thinking was that the Burson had this power but it's not on display when I use the 650s with it.
> 
> ...


I have the HD6xx (drop version of the HD650) and the Asgard 3.  I think you will like the pairing especially with the Modi3+.  I do prefer the HD6xx with the Jotunheim 2, with a balanced cable though.  My personal opinion is the Asgard is a little laid back, and the Jot wakes up the HD6xx more.  I use the Bifrost 2 as my DAC in my home setup, but also have the Modi at work.  I think you'll be happy with the pairing you purchased...the Modi is slightly on the brighter side of neutral.  But that's my opinion with all the AK chips I've heard.


----------



## Chastity (Dec 21, 2021)

emorrison33 said:


> I have the HD6xx (drop version of the HD650) and the Asgard 3.  I think you will like the pairing especially with the Modi3+.  I do prefer the HD6xx with the Jotunheim 2, with a balanced cable though.  My personal opinion is the Asgard is a little laid back, and the Jot wakes up the HD6xx more.  I use the Bifrost 2 as my DAC in my home setup, but also have the Modi at work.  I think you'll be happy with the pairing you purchased...the Modi is slightly on the brighter side of neutral.  But that's my opinion with all the AK chips I've heard.


The issue with many AKM based DACs is the lack of ability to access the on-chip PCM filters which would allow you to customize your DAC to your setup, which include the Schiit DACs.  Shame really, as I found you can get some great balanced sound out of one. The SMSL M300 MKII (AK4497) has access to this, and I found the Super Slow filter (FL5) to sound most natural, and not be bright biased at all.


----------



## emorrison33

Chastity said:


> The issue with many AKM based DACs is the lack of ability to access the on-chip PCM filters which would allow you to customize your DAC to your setup, which include the Schiit DACs.  Shame really, as I found you can get some great balanced sound out of one. The SMSL M300 MKII (AK4497) has access to this, and I found the Super Slow filter (FL5) to sound most natural, and not be bright biased at all.


Sorry for derailing the Asgard thread, but I have the Fiio M11 DAP that has the 2xAK4493 chips.  I've used it with the Asgard 3 until I purchased the Bifrost 2 & Jot 2 (use Surface Pro as the source) for my home setup, so the Modi 3+ is being used with the Asgard 3 now at work.  I've honestly never played with the filters on it. It does have an option named Super Slow Roll-Off, said to give a "natural sound" when choosing that filter.  Same thing I assume as the Super Slow?


----------



## Chastity

emorrison33 said:


> Sorry for derailing the Asgard thread, but I have the Fiio M11 DAP that has the 2xAK4493 chips.  I've used it with the Asgard 3 until I purchased the Bifrost 2 & Jot 2 (use Surface Pro as the source) for my home setup, so the Modi 3+ is being used with the Asgard 3 now at work.  I've honestly never played with the filters on it. It does have an option named Super Slow Roll-Off, said to give a "natural sound" when choosing that filter.  Same thing I assume as the Super Slow?


Yep, same thing.  You should have a few options, that being one of them.


----------



## emorrison33

Chastity said:


> Yep, same thing.  You should have a few options, that being one of them.


This is something I found awhile back when I first bought the M11:




Anyway, I'm working from home today, so tomorrow I'll try out the M11 in Super Slow Roll-Off with the Asgard 3.  Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.
EDIT: Slow Roll-Off is the default.


----------



## Cloudz82

Just got my Asgard 3 Thursday and was wondering how long should I allow for burn-in?


----------



## cdacosta

Cloudz82 said:


> Just got my Asgard 3 Thursday and was wondering how long should I allow for burn-in?


For me was a little over 200 hours.  After 150 hours IIRC changes were minor.


----------



## Cloudz82

cdacosta said:


> For me was a little over 200 hours.  After 150 hours IIRC changes were minor.


Ok thanks, I'm around 25 hours in and I gotta say this amp is really impressive.


----------



## cdacosta

Cloudz82 said:


> Ok thanks, I'm around 25 hours in and I gotta say this amp is really impressive.


For the money I agree, Asgard 3 is very impressive.


----------



## Odin412

Cloudz82 said:


> Ok thanks, I'm around 25 hours in and I gotta say this amp is really impressive.


It's a great amp with a very pleasant and non-fatiguing sound.


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> For the money I agree, Asgard 3 is very impressive.


Absolutely!  Not sure why it took me so long, but I finally sat down with the Asgard3/ESS, feeding the UM 3DT.  What a stunning listen that is!!  

While I'm grateful to have other gear to enjoy, that could easily be a walk-away rig for me, and on a very reasonable budget.


----------



## lpd2 (Jan 1, 2022)

Neweymatt said:


> could easily be a walk-away rig for me


It pretty much is for me. I use a Liquid Spark DAC with spdif from pc mobo. THX 887 and smsl su9n weren't really an upgrade by comparison (other than features) and I decided to sell those as its redundant with no real benefit. A3 has a bit better sound to my ears. Can't imagine a better chain than this with the Beyer T1.2 especially. Interesting to see this amp measures very well.


----------



## ozz

Oppo + A3/MB Card +Focal Clear has been my walk away rig for over a year.


----------



## Guts390

Would you guys say the Asgard 3 is a decent upgrade over the atom stack? And if so, should I get the multibit dac card or just use my atom dac with it? Been looking around for something not quite as neutral as the atom and I think this might be just the thing. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 9, 2022)

Guts390 said:


> Would you guys say the Asgard 3 is a decent upgrade over the atom stack? And if so, should I get the multibit dac card or just use my atom dac with it? Been looking around for something not quite as neutral as the atom and I think this might be just the thing. Any input is appreciated.



Welcome to Head-Fi and this thread.     Is there a particular aspect of the Atom stack's sound that you are looking to improve on?  what model(s) of headphones are you using / planning to get in the future?

Asgard 3 is a really good amplifier, with both power and resolution; capable of driving anything from IEMs to full-size dynamics (Beyer, Senn, Focal) to newer full-size medium efficiency planars (e.g DCA and HFM).

If you are comfortable with self-installing a multibit or other DAC card in the future, I would just order the A3 without a DAC module and use with your Atom DAC for now.

Note that current Schiit DAC Modules (that fit inside Asgard 3, Lyr 3, Jotunheim 2, etc.) only have a single digital input (namely USB2.0) and don't have RCA coaxial, toslink optical, etc. inputs.  If you are using those non-USB interfaces, then look at a Modius (presently AKM 4493-based) DAC to stack under A3.  Alternatively, I'm guessing that some additional DAC models using ESS9028 series are under development and will be available 2nd half of 2022.


----------



## Guts390 (Jan 9, 2022)

tincanear said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and this thread.     Is there a particular aspect of the Atom stack's sound that you are looking to improve on?  what model(s) of headphones are you using / planning to get in the future?
> 
> Asgard 3 is a really good amplifier, with both power and resolution; capable of driving anything from IEMs to full-size dynamics (Beyer, Senn, Focal) to newer full-size medium efficiency planars (e.g DCA and HFM).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do like the atom stack, but it's a bit too neutral for me. I was looking for a higher end amp that also has some color. Which is what brought me here. With a lot of my headphones, the atom stack can come across as a bit cold. Like with my srh 840 for example. I've never installed a dac card before, but I do build computers. How difficult is this to install?

My headphones are the grado sr325i, Shure srh 840, Sony mdr 7506, mdr 7550, Sony xba h3, audio technica ckr9, ad900x, Sennheiser Amperior, and Logitech UE6000. I also plan to get a pair of hd 6xx down the road. Thank you for your help!

Edit: USB only isn't a big problem for me


----------



## artur9

Guts390 said:


> Thank you. I do like the atom stack, but it's a bit too neutral for me. I was looking for a higher end amp that also has some color. Which is what brought me here. With a lot of my headphones, the atom stack can come across as a bit cold.


Too neutral seems like a strange thing.
Perhaps getting a Loki to fine-tune the sound you're getting is a better path.


----------



## Guts390 (Jan 9, 2022)

artur9 said:


> Too neutral seems like a strange thing.
> Perhaps getting a Loki to fine-tune the sound you're getting is a better path.


Maybe, but honestly I'm just looking for a different sound altogether. It isn't really the fact that it's too neutral. Maybe I worded it wrong. It's moreso that it's kinda boring. I'm looking for some flavor basically. I really like the way ibassos portable amps sound for example. I'm not looking for transparency. Not to mention I figured the Asgard might be a step up in terms of quality as well. I will consider the Loki tho. Thank you


----------



## Guts390

Maybe I should save for now and consider my options. What I'm really curious about tho is whether you guys think the multibit dac is worth it.


----------



## tincanear

Multibit vs D/S dac might depend on your musical genre preferences more than other factors.  IMO, and I have both a gen 1 Bifrost Multibit and a Modi 3+, the advantages of Multibit is a better sense of "in the same room as the performers" when playing back acoustic & vocal music (well recorded jazz, folk, and classical).  Poor quality recording and mastering (that sometimes imparts a one-dimensionality to the sound) can't be fixed by adding a Multibit DAC.

Consider a Loki Mini+ or using the Digital EQ (this might be available for free on your digital source) to add some 'flavor'.


----------



## Guts390

tincanear said:


> Multibit vs D/S dac might depend on your musical genre preferences more than other factors.  IMO, and I have both a gen 1 Bifrost Multibit and a Modi 3+, the advantages of Multibit is a better sense of "in the same room as the performers" when playing back acoustic & vocal music (well recorded jazz, folk, and classical).  Poor quality recording and mastering (that sometimes imparts a one-dimensionality to the sound) can't be fixed by adding a Multibit DAC.
> 
> Consider a Loki Mini+ or using the Digital EQ (this might be available for free on your digital source) to add some 'flavor'.


I'll consider eq for sure. The multibit definitely sounds interesting tho. I listen to mainly rock and metal, so I'd probably benefit from it. Thanks a lot guys. I'll look into EQ and just save for now I guess. Maybe I'll wait for the new dac card before ordering like you were saying.


----------



## artur9

Guts390 said:


> Maybe I should save for now and consider my options. What I'm really curious about tho is whether you guys think the multibit dac is worth it.


I listen to music that originates in a device, is transmitted through the air then recorded.  The MB DACs are eye-opening for that kind of music.

I don't think music that originates in one electronic device, goes through a wire and then is converted to digital benefits as much from the MB magic.

What's really disturbing with a good DAC, like the MB ones, is hearing when the musicians were never in the same room at the same time...


----------



## tafens

Guts390 said:


> Thank you. I do like the atom stack, but it's a bit too neutral for me. I was looking for a higher end amp that also has some color. Which is what brought me here. With a lot of my headphones, the atom stack can come across as a bit cold. Like with my srh 840 for example. I've never installed a dac card before, but I do build computers. How difficult is this to install?


If you’re comfortable building computers I don’t think installing a DAC card will be any problem at all


----------



## Guts390

artur9 said:


> I listen to music that originates in a device, is transmitted through the air then recorded.  The MB DACs are eye-opening for that kind of music.
> 
> I don't think music that originates in one electronic device, goes through a wire and then is converted to digital benefits as much from the MB magic.
> 
> What's really disturbing with a good DAC, like the MB ones, is hearing when the musicians were never in the same room at the same time...


That's pretty interesting. The atom and dx90 being my best dacs, I never realized a dac could really push the sound to that level. I'm very interested now lmao. Will have to save up.


----------



## Guts390

tafens said:


> If you’re comfortable building computers I don’t think installing a DAC card will be any problem at all


Nice! I'm guessing you just open it up, place the dac inside, and plug it in?


----------



## holden4th

Guts390 said:


> Thank you. I do like the atom stack, but it's a bit too neutral for me. I was looking for a higher end amp that also has some color. Which is what brought me here. With a lot of my headphones, t*he atom stack can come across as a bit cold. Like with my srh 840 for example*. I've never installed a dac card before, but I do build computers. How difficult is this to install?
> 
> My headphones are the grado sr325i, Shure srh 840, Sony mdr 7506, mdr 7550, Sony xba h3, audio technica ckr9, ad900x, Sennheiser Amperior, and Logitech UE6000. I also plan to get a pair of hd 6xx down the road. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Edit: USB only isn't a big problem for me


While the Shure 840 is quite close to neutral I would never have described them as cold as they have a very good midrange. Just goes to show what different amps will do. Do you think the Atom stack places more emphasis on the treble?


----------



## Guts390

holden4th said:


> While the Shure 840 is quite close to neutral I would never have described them as cold as they have a very good midrange. Just goes to show what different amps will do. Do you think the Atom stack places more emphasis on the treble?


Definitely. The mids are actually fine on the srh 840 with the atom. But the bass is very weak. I wouldn't say it's an emphasis on treble. But moreso that the bass is on the softer side. A bit recessed, but it is detailed. The 7506 work much much better on the atom. Tho the mids of the 7506 are definitely more filled out with my dx90 and p5 falcon. This is why I was looking for something with a little bit of color. "Transparent" amps are really cool, but sometimes it's pretty lacking depending on what you plug in. My amperiors and UE6000 sound awesome on the atom tho. Grados work pretty great too, despite the lacking bass. Which is kind of weird


----------



## tincanear

Guts390 said:


> Definitely. The mids are actually fine on the srh 840 with the atom. But the bass is very weak. I wouldn't say it's an emphasis on treble. But moreso that the bass is on the softer side. A bit recessed, but it is detailed. The 7506 work much much better on the atom. Tho the mids of the 7506 are definitely more filled out with my dx90 and p5 falcon. This is why I was looking for something with a little bit of color. "Transparent" amps are really cool, but sometimes it's pretty lacking depending on what you plug in. My amperiors and UE6000 sound awesome on the atom tho. Grados work pretty great too, despite the lacking bass. Which is kind of weird



for the headphones you listed, which are dynamic cans, the Atom should provide ample power as its rated >100mW @ 600 ohms, >500mW @ 150 ohms, 1w @ 32 ohms.  sounds like EQ may be what you are looking for, a few (1-4) dB boost in the lower bass, a bit of cut in the upper bass to prevent bloat, etc.


----------



## Chastity

Guts390 said:


> Definitely. The mids are actually fine on the srh 840 with the atom. But the bass is very weak. I wouldn't say it's an emphasis on treble. But moreso that the bass is on the softer side. A bit recessed, but it is detailed. The 7506 work much much better on the atom. Tho the mids of the 7506 are definitely more filled out with my dx90 and p5 falcon. This is why I was looking for something with a little bit of color. "Transparent" amps are really cool, but sometimes it's pretty lacking depending on what you plug in. My amperiors and UE6000 sound awesome on the atom tho. Grados work pretty great too, despite the lacking bass. Which is kind of weird


Have you considered adding a tube buffer preamp to your atom stack, or getting a tube amp?  I use a tube buffer preamp with my Asgard 3, and it's <3, as the setup makes it a hybrid tube, which works well will low and high impedance cans and IEMs.


----------



## tafens

Guts390 said:


> Nice! I'm guessing you just open it up, place the dac inside, and plug it in?


Pretty much. I have built a computer or two on occasion and also installed a DAC card in an Asgard3 and a  Lyr3. Overall, I found installing DAC cards a lot easier, possibly with the exception of getting into the Lyr3 first..


----------



## Guts390

tincanear said:


> for the headphones you listed, which are dynamic cans, the Atom should provide ample power as its rated >100mW @ 600 ohms, >500mW @ 150 ohms, 1w @ 32 ohms.  sounds like EQ may be what you are looking for, a few (1-4) dB boost in the lower bass, a bit of cut in the upper bass to prevent bloat, etc.


Yea I may give this a shot. I never really messed with EQ before. But now's as good of a time to learn as any, I guess.


----------



## Guts390

Chastity said:


> Have you considered adding a tube buffer preamp to your atom stack, or getting a tube amp?  I use a tube buffer preamp with my Asgard 3, and it's <3, as the setup makes it a hybrid tube, which works well will low and high impedance cans and IEMs.


I haven't, but I've always been curious about tubes. And I definitely need something with tubes in my collection. Any recommendations?


----------



## Chastity

Guts390 said:


> I haven't, but I've always been curious about tubes. And I definitely need something with tubes in my collection. Any recommendations?


https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B087CM3NBG/  budget option with GE 5654W tubes included (instead of chinese stock tubes)  I have a similar model connected to my Asgard 3.

I would also consider one of the Little Dot models, as they make both OTL and hybrids.  (If you use cans with low impedance, get a hybrid, OTL is for high impedance models)


----------



## gefski

Guts390 said:


> I haven't, but I've always been curious about tubes. And I definitely need something with tubes in my collection. Any recommendations?


You can tiptoe into tube flavor with Garage1217 or Schiit, or you can really sink into tube joy with Woo WA6 or Bottlehead. As a long term investment, I prefer to use A3 as is, buying a different amp for a different flavor.


----------



## Guts390

Nice, I'll take a look at these. Thanks a lot for everything guys. I think eventually I'll probably get the Asgard 3 because it simply looks insanely awesome. But for now, a tube preamp might be the way to go. Thanks again for all the help and advice.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 10, 2022)

If you want to try tubes, the $149 Vali, which is tube and solid-state hybrid, has both 1/4" headphone and pre-amp (on the rear panel) outputs.   I still recommend EQ as the first step to try for your situation. 1/8 or 1/4 turn adjustment of EQ controls can change the sound significantly,


----------



## tafens

Guts390 said:


> Nice, I'll take a look at these. Thanks a lot for everything guys. I think eventually I'll probably get the Asgard 3 because it simply looks insanely awesome. But for now, a tube preamp might be the way to go. Thanks again for all the help and advice.





tincanear said:


> If you want to try tubes, the $149 Vali, which is tube and solid-state hybrid, has both 1/4" headphone and pre-amp (on the rear panel) outputs.   I still recommend EQ as the first step to try for your situation. 1/8 or 1/4 turn adjustment of EQ controls can change the sound significantly,



Vali2+ is a great tube starter amp for sure. Lots of inexpensive tubes out there and you only need one to boot. It has a design similar to the Asgard3 too, only smaller and with a tube. My Vali2+ is currently working as a pre for an Aegir speaker amp 

If you’re looking for a one-box solution with a tube though, then I’d recommend the Lyr3, same size as the Asgard3 and it takes the same type of DAC/phono cards too. Still just one tube, albeit a larger one.


----------



## Guts390

tafens said:


> Vali2+ is a great tube starter amp for sure. Lots of inexpensive tubes out there and you only need one to boot. It has a design similar to the Asgard3 too, only smaller and with a tube. My Vali2+ is currently working as a pre for an Aegir speaker amp
> 
> If you’re looking for a one-box solution with a tube though, then I’d recommend the Lyr3, same size as the Asgard3 and it takes the same type of DAC/phono cards too. Still just one tube, albeit a larger one.


Hmm the vali 2 and the lyr 3 do indeed look dope. Vali would probably be better as a substitute for my atom amp, than it would as a preamp tho. At least that is my guess. I have no problem with having different gear to play around with tho lol.


----------



## Guts390

tincanear said:


> If you want to try tubes, the $149 Vali, which is tube and solid-state hybrid, has both 1/4" headphone and pre-amp (on the rear panel) outputs.   I still recommend EQ as the first step to try for your situation. 1/8 or 1/4 turn adjustment of EQ controls can change the sound significantly,


Definitely not disregarding the eq. Will definitely improve my atom. I have no doubt about that. A cheap tube might go an awful long way in my setup tho. Always nice to have choices, I guess. Might just eq my atom and save up for the Asgard 3 tho. Haven't made up my mind. Either route will be cool tho. I definitely have a lot to consider now


----------



## Chastity

Guts390 said:


> Definitely not disregarding the eq. Will definitely improve my atom. I have no doubt about that. A cheap tube might go an awful long way in my setup tho. Always nice to have choices, I guess. Might just eq my atom and save up for the Asgard 3 tho. Haven't made up my mind. Either route will be cool tho. I definitely have a lot to consider now


Which is why I suggested the tube buffer preamp.  It's relatively cheap, and offers good tube sound, and has an analog bass and treble adjustment. And for $49 with upgraded tubes, no brainer.  You can add the Asgard 3 later.


----------



## Guts390

Chastity said:


> Which is why I suggested the tube buffer preamp.  It's relatively cheap, and offers good tube sound, and has an analog bass and treble adjustment. And for $49 with upgraded tubes, no brainer.  You can add the Asgard 3 later.


Good point. I'll think I'll order this now actually. $50 is no big deal. And it's a pretty cool way to see what tube amps are all about as well. Solid advice my man


----------



## Chastity (Jan 10, 2022)

Guts390 said:


> Good point. I'll think I'll order this now actually. $50 is no big deal. And it's a pretty cool way to see what tube amps are all about as well. Solid advice my man


Enjoy your new tube preamp.  Just remember, tubes have burn-in, and you can enjoy listening to them mutate   Usually by Day 2 or 3 they settle down. With the Gain Control, you can increase the Line-Out strength which may solve your dynamics.


----------



## Guts390

Chastity said:


> Enjoy your new tube preamp.  Just remember, tubes have burn-in, and you can enjoy listening to them mutate   Usually by Day 2 or 3 they settle down. With the Gain Control, you can increase the Line-Out strength which may solve your dynamics.


How are the cables that come with it?


----------



## Chastity

Guts390 said:


> How are the cables that come with it?


I never bothered to use them.  I use Monoprice's Premium AWG22 cables.


----------



## Guts390

Chastity said:


> I never bothered to use them.  I use Monoprice's Premium AWG22 cables.


Gotcha. Thanks man. Pretty pumped up to try it.


----------



## ziocomposite

Just got my Asgard 3 in Silver and the volume knob looks to be the matte silver instead of the shiny one. =(


----------



## ssmith3046

ziocomposite said:


> Just got my Asgard 3 in Silver and the volume knob looks to be the matte silver instead of the shiny one. =(


It'll still sound great though.


----------



## holden4th

My Asgard arrived about a month ago and I've been putting it through it's paces and comparing it to my Burson Playmate 2. Now while I believe that burn in might work for headphones and speakers I don't see how it can work for something like an amp. However, it just seems to be sounding better and better. I am really liking what it is starting to do for my HD650s. I'm writing a review about what it does to the 650s but am still in the listening phase. I've got over 11 words but think I'm due for a big edit when I've done the first draft. I might make the review Asgard 3/HD650 specific.


----------



## GearMe (Feb 5, 2022)

holden4th said:


> .... I'm writing a review about what it does to the 650s but am still in the listening phase. I've got over *11 words* but think I'm due for a big edit when I've done the first draft. I might make the review Asgard 3/HD650 specific.


Hmmm...some judicious editing/formatting and you could make it a Haiku Review


----------



## cdacosta

holden4th said:


> My Asgard arrived about a month ago and I've been putting it through it's paces and comparing it to my Burson Playmate 2. Now while I believe that burn in might work for headphones and speakers I don't see how it can work for something like an amp. However, it just seems to be sounding better and better. I am really liking what it is starting to do for my HD650s. I'm writing a review about what it does to the 650s but am still in the listening phase. I've got over 11 words but think I'm due for a big edit when I've done the first draft. I might make the review Asgard 3/HD650 specific.


Took about 200 - 250 hours for the Asgard 3 I have to fully burn-in IIRC.


----------



## holden4th

GearMe said:


> Hmmm...some judicious editing/formatting and you could make it a Haiku Review


Sorry, that should be 1100 words


----------



## xuan87

Apologies for a question that might have been asked multiple times before:

Is there much of an audible difference between using the Asgard 3 with a Modi MB vs the Asgard 3 with the MB card?

I understand that you're losing port options going from a Modi to a card, but I can use the preamp out from the Asgard to my powered speakers so that's not a big deal.


----------



## artur9

xuan87 said:


> Apologies for a question that might have been asked multiple times before:
> 
> Is there much of an audible difference between using the Asgard 3 with a Modi MB vs the Asgard 3 with the MB card?
> 
> I understand that you're losing port options going from a Modi to a card, but I can use the preamp out from the Asgard to my powered speakers so that's not a big deal.


Love my MB card.  The all-in-one nature was very attractive to me.

Main issues discussed on the forums with it is a little lack of output voltage (I am not sure how that matters or manifests in the sound) and some lack of detail vs an external DAC.


----------



## matts19

XERO1 said:


> _*ASGARD 3*_ _*MINI-REVIEW*_
> 
> 
> _*- The truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth -*_
> ...


I totally agree with you on A3 being non fatiguing. A3 + R2R DAC pair and it's truly amazing how this combo is easy on my ears. It would be even better if I found another amp like A3 that I can upgrade to. Have you found any higher end amplifier that is as laid back as A3 by any chance?


----------



## XERO1 (Feb 21, 2022)

matts19 said:


> I totally agree with you on A3 being non fatiguing. A3 + R2R DAC pair and it's truly amazing how this combo is easy on my ears. It would be even better if I found another amp like A3 that I can upgrade to. Have you found any higher end amplifier that is as laid back as A3 by any chance?


Actually, I have. It's called the Lyr 3!

But I wouldn't call it laid back. I would call it a more tonally saturated Asgard 3. It takes everything that is great about Asgard 3 and adds a healthy helping of tone and texture to the mix. While it isn't world-class in any one category, what the Lyr 3 gets incredibly right (especially for it's price) is the way it brings out the body and texture in the music that I find so compelling to listen to!

And when combined with an equally amazing sounding DAC like the Denafrips Ares II, for me, it reaches that elusive tipping point where everything is sounding so good, you finally completely forget about all the gear and just get lost in the music.

The Asgard 3 is still a great sounding amp for it's price, but the Lyr 3 is simply better at bringing out the heart and soul of the music.


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> The Asgard 3 is still a great sounding amp for it's price, but the Lyr 3 is simply better at bringing out the heart and soul of the music.


Completely agree. The Asgard 3 is great, the Lyr 3 is great and the Jotunheim 2 is great! Maybe we're living in the golden age of Schiit?


----------



## Chastity

Odin412 said:


> Completely agree. The Asgard 3 is great, the Lyr 3 is great and the Jotunheim 2 is great! Maybe we're living in the golden age of Schiit?


The Magnius kinda ruined the Golden Age


----------



## Odin412

Chastity said:


> The Magnius kinda ruined the Golden Age


Ah yes, the Magnius. Designed especially for people who look at measurements before listening. I listened to the Modius/Magnius combo at the Schiitr a while back and while the combo certainly doesn't sound bad, it sounds a bit flat to my ears and doesn't have that engagement factor that the Asgard 3/Jotunheim 2/Jyr 3 offer.


----------



## jonathan c

Odin412 said:


> Ah yes, the Magnius. Designed especially for people who look at measurements before listening. I listened to the Modius/Magnius combo at the Schiitr a while back and while the combo certainly doesn't sound bad, it sounds a bit flat to my ears and doesn't have that engagement factor that the Asgard 3/Jotunheim 2/Jyr 3 offer.


…designed especially for people who listen to graphs…🤣…


----------



## ssmith3046

I use a Modius once in a while with my Asgard 3 and it's a great $200 delta sigma DAC in my opinion.  My trusty little Mimby gets the most use too. I ordered a Modi 3E just because I want to see, hear actually,  what Schitt can do with an ES chip. I had a Topping D50 and didn't keep it.


----------



## Odin412

ssmith3046 said:


> I ordered a Modi 3E just because I want to see, hear actually,  what Schitt can do with an ES chip. I had a Topping D50 and didn't keep it.


I plan to order a Modi 3E for the exact same reason. Please post your impressions once you get your 3E, especially since you already have a Modi Multibit to compare with.


----------



## ssmith3046

Odin412 said:


> I plan to order a Modi 3E for the exact same reason. Please post your impressions once you get your 3E, especially since you already have a Modi Multibit to compare with.


And a Modi 3+ with the AK4490.


----------



## Odin412

ssmith3046 said:


> And a Modi 3+ with the AK4490.


Excellent! I have a non-plus Modi 3 that I plan to compare with the 3E.


----------



## xuan87

Has anyone installed the MB DAC card himself in the Asgard 3? Thinking of buying a used unit and getting the card separately from Schiit to install myself, not sure how hard or easy it will be.

I couldn't find much info, except for a video installing a ESS card in Jot 2 and it looks to be a simple slot-in and screwing in 2 screws.


----------



## Neweymatt

xuan87 said:


> Has anyone installed the MB DAC card himself in the Asgard 3? Thinking of buying a used unit and getting the card separately from Schiit to install myself, not sure how hard or easy it will be.
> 
> I couldn't find much info, except for a video installing a ESS card in Jot 2 and it looks to be a simple slot-in and screwing in 2 screws.


Yes, I have done this with the ESS card, look for my posts from around late September last year, 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/post-16580549

My volume knob does not have a hex bolt to secure it, for this type just pull it straight off, you may have to apply a bit of force 

I had to remove all of the screws from the chassis to be able to nudge the main board to a position where the card could actually seat into it properly.

Other than that it wasn’t much drama at all…


----------



## ranel (Mar 3, 2022)

Guys, do you know which USB plug do the Asgards (shipping now with an ES9028 DAC) have? Since the DAC card itself has USB C, I'd assume it's type C now, even though the manual hasn't been updated.. Is anyone able to confirm?

EDIT: For anyone wondering, Tom at Schiit confirms it's USB C.


----------



## Chastity (Mar 6, 2022)

ranel said:


> Guys, do you know which USB plug do the Asgards (shipping now with an ES9028 DAC) have? Since the DAC card itself has USB C, I'd assume it's type C now, even though the manual hasn't been updated.. Is anyone able to confirm?
> 
> EDIT: For anyone wondering, Tom at Schiit confirms it's USB C.


Isn't it USB-B to A?

"Please note this uses a USB-C input, so plan your cables accordingly."

Aha upgrades!


----------



## ranel

Chastity said:


> Isn't it USB-B to A?
> 
> "Please note this uses a USB-C input, so plan your cables accordingly."
> 
> Aha upgrades!



Based on what I've heard from Schiit, the ES9028 version of Asgard has an USB-C port, so the old B to A cables (like the one Schiit carries) won't cut it. I also don't think there's a USB-C cable included with Asgard, so bottom line is one has to organize their own. Will be able to confirm in a day or two (I hope!), when my unit arrives


----------



## Neweymatt

ranel said:


> Based on what I've heard from Schiit, the ES9028 version of Asgard has an USB-C port, so the old B to A cables (like the one Schiit carries) won't cut it. I also don't think there's a USB-C cable included with Asgard, so bottom line is one has to organize their own. Will be able to confirm in a day or two (I hope!), when my unit arrives


Yes, the new ESS card has a USB-C port, welcome to 2022 Schiit! 

There is no cable included, but if you are connecting another USB-C device to the A3, you already have a cable, right?


----------



## ranel

Neweymatt said:


> There is no cable included, but if you are connecting another USB-C device to the A3, you already have a cable, right?


Yes, I'm more than ready to go  Obsessively refreshing the tracking page now.


----------



## lpd2

Anyone heard the LCD-XC through this amp? I have the A3 and considering the XC.


----------



## cdacosta

lpd2 said:


> Anyone heard the LCD-XC through this amp? I have the A3 and considering the XC.


I have the LCD-XC (2021 model) originally powered with Asgard 3, Modius and stock headphone cable.  For about 3 months I ran this setup until switching to a Jotunheim 2.  With EQ sounds very good. Not a fan of the LCD-XC stock without EQ.


----------



## lpd2

cdacosta said:


> I have the LCD-XC (2021 model) originally powered with Asgard 3, Modius and stock headphone cable.  For about 3 months I ran this setup until switching to a Jotunheim 2.  With EQ sounds very good. Not a fan of the LCD-XC stock without EQ.


Thanks, that seems to be the general consensus. I am mulling over some potential closed backs to gift myself for turning 40yrs. This model, the z1r and the hd820 all in the running maybe denon 9200 or th900mk2.


----------



## cdacosta

lpd2 said:


> Thanks, that seems to be the general consensus. I am mulling over some potential closed backs to gift myself for turning 40yrs. This model, the z1r and the hd820 all in the running maybe denon 9200 or th900mk2.


My pleasure!


----------



## Stevko

So the asgard will output 2V to pre out RCA with vol at max?


----------



## artur9

Stevko said:


> So the asgard will output 2V to pre out RCA with vol at max?


Jason Stoddard's answer:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-16873574


----------



## tincanear

Stevko said:


> So the asgard will output 2V to pre out RCA with vol at max?


AFAIK:
Asgard 3 pre-out is essentially same signal amplitude as output to the front panel 1/4" headphone jack.

Max 1.4V in low gain with older DAC cards (e.g. AK4490, original Multibit), up to 6*1.4V = 8.4V in high gain (controlled by volume control).

2.0V in low gain with ESS9028 DAC and Multibit 2 DAC Module when it gets released (hopefully Dec this year dependent on ADSP processor availability)


----------



## Stevko

tincanear said:


> AFAIK:
> Asgard 3 pre-out is essentially same signal amplitude as output to the front panel 1/4" headphone jack.
> 
> Max 1.4V in low gain with older DAC cards (e.g. AK4490, original Multibit), up to 6*1.4V = 8.4V in high gain (controlled by volume control).
> ...


Thanks, considering asgard with the new ESS card. Also need a DAC for my Current amp. So Asgard would be 2 in 1 with 2V out


----------



## tudedude

Anyone use the Asgard3 multibit as a Dac/preamp? Thinking about buying one of the closeout deals to feed into a valhalla 2.


----------



## davidfrance

tudedude said:


> Anyone use the Asgard3 multibit as a Dac/preamp? Thinking about buying one of the closeout deals to feed into a valhalla 2.


I have a multibit card in my Asgard 3. I also have a Modi 3+ and a Bifrost 2. The Bifrost 2 is great, but the difference between the multibit card in the Asgard 3 and the Modi 3+ is very slight. For the money, the Modi 3+ is the clear choice, between those two. Although, maybe, the multibit card is a tad bit better. But not much.


----------



## ssmith3046

You'll have to find a used Modi 3+ since the 3+ is no longer available.  Only the Modi 3E  now.
Modi Multibits shipping in December.


----------



## ChildOfDust

I've had The A3 for about a month now. At first I must admit I didn't love it but it's really grown on me now. I was first using it with the Zen Dac. I returned that and have ordered a Modi 3e which should arrive tomorrow. 
I don't have much experience with amps or dacs, my only other currently is the BTR5 so I tried using it as the dac with the A3 and then yesterday I decided to plug the A3 directly into my laptop via rca to 3.5mm cable, to my huge surprise I found that sounded better than using the btr5 as dac.


----------



## ssmith3046

ChildOfDust said:


> I've had The A3 for about a month now. At first I must admit I didn't love it but it's really grown on me now. I was first using it with the Zen Dac. I returned that and have ordered a Modi 3e which should arrive tomorrow.
> I don't have much experience with amps or dacs, my only other currently is the BTR5 so I tried using it as the dac with the A3 and then yesterday I decided to plug the A3 directly into my laptop via rca to 3.5mm cable, to my huge surprise I found that sounded better than using the btr5 as dac.


I like the Modi 3E better than my Modi 3+ and Modius.  It's giving my beloved Modi multibit a run for its money!


----------



## lazyturtle

I wonder if anyone compared a asgard 3 with an audiogd r2r11? I'm currently using a r2r11 with a Beyer T70 and Dt880 and wondering if the Asgard 3 with es 9028 is a worthy upgrade.


----------



## ssmith3046

I think that the Modi 3E uses the ESS ES9018 and I really like the way it sounds with the Asgard 3.


----------



## flurn 3.1

I have used the Asgard ᴨ, Hifiman Sundara phones withEffect Audio Eros 2+,  Bespoke cable for two years. I exist in a hapy flow state with it constantly. It is powered down only for electrical storms etc. It is a very great and transparent set.
I am considering adding a Node 2i to replce my lptop as a source. I live in the radio stream. Can it be configured sans smart-phone? I dont use one. pfM 3.1


----------



## redwoodaudio

Hi all, new to this forum.  Asgard 3 w/ ESS Dac has been my dac/amp at work for at least 6 months now.  Can't believe how great a value this piece of gear is, although I definitely prefer the Naim Atom HE I have at home for sound signature and features.  Asgard 3 so natural sounding and spacious (with a variety of Focal headphones I've tried), although a little on the lean side compared to the Naim.


----------



## redwoodaudio

Are there any dac/amps sub-$500 that give the Asgard 3 a run for its money?


----------



## ssmith3046

redwoodaudio said:


> Are there any dac/amps sub-$500 that give the Asgard 3 a run for its money?


I started off with the Asgard 2 and I've been using the Asgard 3 since it was released.  I found a NM in the box Drop THX 789 amp for $120 and went for it because I've always been curious about this amp. Since I bought it I haven't turned my Asgard 3 on. I use it with my Modi multibit and Modi 3E mainly. But my Modius and Modi 3+ have synergy with it. I'll never part with my Asgard 3 but the 789 is fun alternative.


----------



## Plautus001

ssmith3046 said:


> I started off with the Asgard 2 and I've been using the Asgard 3 since it was released.  I found a NM in the box Drop THX 789 amp for $120 and went for it because I've always been curious about this amp. Since I bought it I haven't turned my Asgard 3 on. I use it with my Modi multibit and Modi 3E mainly. But my Modius and Modi 3+ have synergy with it. I'll never part with my Asgard 3 but the 789 is fun alternative.


I use my Schiit Modius with my Asgard 3 and THX789 (balanced), some headphones open up with the THX789, but for Single Ended the Asgard 3 is better by far for me.

My Grado SR325X is best with the Asgard 3.


----------



## senorx12562

flurn 3.1 said:


> I have used the Asgard ᴨ, Hifiman Sundara phones withEffect Audio Eros 2+,  Bespoke cable for two years. I exist in a hapy flow state with it constantly. It is powered down only for electrical storms etc. It is a very great and transparent set.
> I am considering adding a Node 2i to replce my lptop as a source. I live in the radio stream. Can it be configured sans smart-phone? I dont use one. pfM 3.1


The app will run on your laptop.


----------



## lazyturtle

What usb c cables are you guys using for the es9028 dac card for the Asgard 3 btw? Can you guys give any recommendations?


----------



## Plautus001

lazyturtle said:


> What usb c cables are you guys using for the es9028 dac card for the Asgard 3 btw? Can you guys give any recommendations?


Amazon basics,  monoprice, good quality for data... audiophile usb is a waste of money


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> I use my Schiit Modius with my Asgard 3 and THX789 (balanced), some headphones open up with the THX789, but for Single Ended the Asgard 3 is better by far for me.
> 
> My Grado SR325X is best with the Asgard 3.


I've read that the 789 isn't a true balanced amp. Do you have any information on this. I'll have to go back and look through thread here on the 789. I skimmed through all 166 pages and saw this topic come up.


----------



## Plautus001

ssmith3046 said:


> I've read that the 789 isn't a true balanced amp. Do you have any information on this. I'll have to go back and look through thread here on the 789. I skimmed through all 166 pages and saw this topic come up.


From Darko Audio:
The 789 gives us XLR inputs and a 4-pin XLR headphone out, but is it really balanced throughout? THX engineer Andrew Mason advises: “The signal path internally is fully differential throughout (per Putzeys), but is *NOT truly balanced in a few sections*.


----------



## redwoodaudio

Plautus001 said:


> Amazon basics,  monoprice, good quality for data... audiophile usb is a waste of money


Don't agree with this sentiment, although I'm not going to go any further than to say that I've seen marked differences and improvements with high-end USB cables in my 2-channel system.  USB cables using different conductors, separating (or doing away with) the 5v power connector, clearly affect the noise levels and sonic characteristics.


----------



## sidpost

Plautus001 said:


> Amazon basics,  monoprice, good quality for data... audiophile usb is a waste of money



  Some of those cables are really pretty low quality.  Sure, you can get good cables under those brands but, you end up paying almost of what it would cost to get a really good brand name cable.  Personally, I have had really great luck with the Anker brand when I need high data rates or needed to charge at higher voltage and amperage levels.



redwoodaudio said:


> Don't agree with this sentiment, although I'm not going to go any further than to say that I've seen marked differences and improvements with high-end USB cables in my 2-channel system.  USB cables using different conductors, separating (or doing away with) the 5v power connector, clearly affect the noise levels and sonic characteristics.



Totally agree.  The ones with good isolation on the individual wires will have better signal quality.


----------



## morpheus69

sidpost said:


> Some of those cables are really pretty low quality.  Sure, you can get good cables under those brands but, you end up paying almost of what it would cost to get a really good brand name cable.  Personally, I have had really great luck with the Anker brand when I need high data rates or needed to charge at higher voltage and amperage levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  The ones with good isolation on the individual wires will have better signal quality.


It's digital so as long as the cable isn't broken you are going to be fine.


----------



## Plautus001

morpheus69 said:


> It's digital so as long as the cable isn't broken you are going to be fine.


Exactly 

RCAs and speaker cables make a difference to a point, but more than $20-30 for USB is a waste.


----------



## technisummer

Over the truly tiny distances between your PC and the DAC in question, there is no way the digital signal deteriorates in any noticeable way. Especially in any way to notice sonically. 

You can be excited about new cables, but there's no objective proof they're anything more than emotional/psychological comfort. I buy my better quality cables with this exact mentality. I buy them just because I like them, not because they make a difference.


----------



## cdacosta

I am likely going to regret chiming in here, but here goes.  First I will admit I do not have much experience with USB for audio.  All other cables including SPDIF digital, I have experimented with countless numbers of them the last 23 or so years. Pricing of cables ranging from $50 to $20K. This is within the context of Home audio, HT and headphone rigs.  In my experience the more revealing a system or gear is the more cables matter. In some instances can transform a good sounding system to amazing.  Or can veil and close in the sound stage, or make the system too analytical, etc, etc.  Aside the electrical properties based on design/geometry, all the different components in the cable also matter and effect sonic reproduction.   

I have an Asgard 3, Jotunheim 2 and a Modius. From my experience, all of the above Schitt gear are sensitive or resolving enough to respond to cable changes, mods and tweaks. 

If you believe otherwise cool. My 2 cents and just sharing.


----------



## lazyturtle (May 12, 2022)

cdacosta said:


> I am likely going to regret chiming in here, but here goes.  First I will admit I do not have much experience with USB for audio.  All other cables including SPDIF digital, I have experimented with countless numbers of them the last 23 or so years. Pricing of cables ranging from $50 to $20K. This is within the context of Home audio, HT and headphone rigs.  In my experience the more revealing a system or gear is the more cables matter. In some instances can transform a good sounding system to amazing.  Or can veil and close in the sound stage, or make the system too analytical, etc, etc.  Aside the electrical properties based on design/geometry, all the different components in the cable also matter and effect sonic reproduction.
> 
> I have an Asgard 3, Jotunheim 2 and a Modius. From my experience, all of the above Schitt gear are sensitive or resolving enough to respond to cable changes, mods and tweaks.
> 
> If you believe otherwise cool. My 2 cents and just sharing.



Hey thanks for this and everyone else who shared their opinion on this. I do believe that cables matter too.. And the main reason I'm asking this is because the new 9028 dac card uses USB c and most of the brands that I've tried sells USB A- B cables, so thinking if I should get a asgard with the mutlibit card or the 9028.


----------



## Plautus001

lazyturtle said:


> Hey thanks for this and everyone else who shared their opinion on this. I do believe that cables matter too.. And the main reason I'm asking this is because the new 9028 dac card uses USB c and most of the brands that I've tried sells USB A- B cables, so thinking if I should get a asgard with the mutlibit card or the 9028.


New Multibit card not available until December... some deals in closeout on Schiit website.


----------



## artur9

cdacosta said:


> I am likely going to regret chiming in here, but here goes.  ...
> 
> If you believe otherwise cool. My 2 cents and just sharing.


I put this in the other Schiit thread.  May get more traction during this active discussion.

Title: Cable pathways between audio components can affect perceived sound quality
http://boson.physics.sc.edu/~kunchur/papers/Audibility-of-cable-pathways--Kunchur.pdf


----------



## sidpost

Digital cables like USB can be subject to noise from nearby electronics.  You also have to take into account the quality and durability of the connection between the wire and the connector attached to the end.

This is pretty easy to see when you plug in different USB cables to the same charger and same cellphone at the same charge level and measure how long it takes to charge it up.  While not the same, it will demonstrate the differences in cable quality.

Regarding Monoprice cables, they make some good ones and some pretty low-end ones.  Comparing a $2 cable against a $20 is really an apples to peanut comparison IMHO.


----------



## cdacosta

artur9 said:


> I put this in the other Schiit thread.  May get more traction during this active discussion.
> 
> Title: Cable pathways between audio components can affect perceived sound quality
> http://boson.physics.sc.edu/~kunchur/papers/Audibility-of-cable-pathways--Kunchur.pdf


I only started getting serious with headphone systems about a year ago.  I am fortunate to have a lot of nice cables that were in my packed up home theater I could try and use.  But based on pricing of headphone gear that the cables are used with, there is a good argument for against spending a lot on cables.  There are so many ways an audio system can be tweaked to improve performance that cabling is usually last to optimize performance and tune an audio system.  Diminishing returns can also set in quickly with cables. I wish I could not hear a difference, but I do.   I would have saved so much money if I could not hear a difference!

Thanks for providing the study, it is interesting.


----------



## Plautus001

sidpost said:


> Digital cables like USB can be subject to noise from nearby electronics.  You also have to take into account the quality and durability of the connection between the wire and the connector attached to the end.
> 
> This is pretty easy to see when you plug in different USB cables to the same charger and same cellphone at the same charge level and measure how long it takes to charge it up.  While not the same, it will demonstrate the differences in cable quality.
> 
> Regarding Monoprice cables, they make some good ones and some pretty low-end ones.  Comparing a $2 cable against a $20 is really an apples to peanut comparison IMHO.


RCAs and speaker cables make a difference to a point, but more than $20-30 for USB is a waste.

I have used mid quality Amazon Basics with good results, Anker too  but nothing over $30


----------



## autoexec

morpheus69 said:


> It's digital so as long as the cable isn't broken you are going to be fine.





Plautus001 said:


> Exactly
> 
> RCAs and speaker cables make a difference to a point, but more than $20-30 for USB is a waste.


Yes it's digital. It's not like copying files over one place to another tho. With those type of "digital" applications there are built-in countermeasures in the OS for any errors that may occur to automatically refetch the needed bits and whatnot. Sending digital signal on-the-fly to a DAC is a different story. It's *decoding* the *streaming* data in *real-time* and the DAC will not have a chance to refuse or detect what has been sent if there are any errors or noise to the signal for it to refetch the broken bits. I've become familiar with the issues on low quality usb cables (random jitters, very low quality bass texture, shallow depth to name a few) and switching to any generic coax cable is like 10x better to a normal usb cable even with a usb purifier.

Why do you think this device exists?


----------



## Plautus001

autoexec said:


> Yes it's digital. It's not like copying files over one place to another tho. With those type of "digital" applications there are built-in countermeasures in the OS for any errors that may occur to automatically refetch the needed bits and whatnot. Sending digital signal on-the-fly to a DAC is a different story. It's *decoding* the *streaming* data in *real-time* and the DAC will not have a chance to refuse or detect what has been sent if there are any errors or noise to the signal for it to refetch the broken bits. I've become familiar with the issues on low quality usb cables (random jitters, very low quality bass texture, shallow depth to name a few) and switching to any generic coax cable is like 10x better to a normal usb cable even with a usb purifier.
> 
> Why do you think this device exists?


So you are saying the 0's and 1's or "on" vs. "Off" signals need cables that cost more than $30?


----------



## GearMe

autoexec said:


> Yes it's digital. It's not like copying files over one place to another tho. With those type of "digital" applications there are built-in countermeasures in the OS for any errors that may occur to automatically refetch the needed bits and whatnot. Sending digital signal on-the-fly to a DAC is a different story. It's *decoding* the *streaming* data in *real-time* and the DAC will not have a chance to refuse or detect what has been sent if there are any errors or noise to the signal for it to refetch the broken bits. I've become familiar with the issues on low quality usb cables (random jitters, very low quality bass texture, shallow depth to name a few) and switching to any generic coax cable is like 10x better to a normal usb cable even with a usb purifier.
> 
> Why do you think this device exists?


SO...I'm a big proponent of people making their own choices using the criteria they see fit.  

If you hear "(random jitters, very low quality bass texture, shallow depth to name a few)" when changing usb cables that are performing to spec, more power to you and I'm happy for the increased joy in your listening experiences!

For me, I've never heard that difference...so I buy cost-effective cables (usb, coax, analog, etc.) that perform to spec and look nice enough to me; though it's not a very high bar on the cosmetic front .

Given my experience, I'd rather spend $20-30 (or less) on a cable instead of $300 or $3000 and earmark those funds for transducers...where I have heard significant differences between different brands/model at varying price points.


----------



## Chastity (May 13, 2022)

With the digital transfer on USB, if there are issues with using a cheap USB cable, you don't get changes in the audio stream, since it's not even been decoded yet.  What you DO get is corrupted packets of data, which are rejected and resent from buffer.  And on delta sigma DACs, there's an internal conversion of PCM to another format, which can be adjusted using PCM Impulse Filters integrated into the DAC.

Higher quality USB cables would just reduce the number of rejected packets, and would NOT affect the decoding of the digital signal in regards to improved analog audio.

You can, however, get dirty power over the 5V USB power pin from your PC, and THAT can affect your DAC, resulting in a raised noise floor and notable hissssh.  Or even humming from a ground loop.  The DAC can have a galvanic isolation circuit for this, and be self powered.  If not, you can use an USB dongle that's designed to isolate the USB power, and feed in 5V from an external power source, with cleaner power.  Some have also used self-powered USB hubs as a cheap alternative.  You can also use a modded USB cable with the 5V pin removed.

I had this issue with my current setup, and solved it with an iDefender3.0 dongle, which isolates the 5V line from the PC.  My M300 DAC is self powered so I don't need to use the port to supply it to the DAC.  My noise floor dropped into darkness upon doing so, and is now very low.  I use an USB cable from an old Logitech mouse and the audio is wonderfully rich and deep, with no detectable flaws.


----------



## lazyturtle

Hi guys, wondering if anyone compared modi 3e vs the ES9028 internal card with the Asgard 3? Which of it sounds better in your opinion?


----------



## Chastity

lazyturtle said:


> Hi guys, wondering if anyone compared modi 3e vs the ES9028 internal card with the Asgard 3? Which of it sounds better in your opinion?


I always recommend getting the external DAC.  It's designed better, and has more inputs.


----------



## Neweymatt

Chastity said:


> I always recommend getting the external DAC.  It's designed better, and has more inputs.


Yeah I doubt there’s much in is sound-wise. It’s more how you want to use it, do you prefer the simplicity of an all in one box? Or the flexibility of separates? If you go separate, you can use an EQ in between like a Loki or Lokius, which of course you can’t with the all in one.

It’s not like you’re locked in either way, eg you could get the card today, and then get a stand-alone DAC later like a Bifrost or something.


----------



## artur9

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah I doubt there’s much in is sound-wise. It’s more how you want to use it, do you prefer the simplicity of an all in one box? Or the flexibility of separates? If you go separate, you can use an EQ in between like a Loki or Lokius, which of course you can’t with the all in one.
> 
> It’s not like you’re locked in either way, eg you could get the card today, and then get a stand-alone DAC later like a Bifrost or something.


I went all-in-one.  Convenience and that particular rig wasn't intended to extract every bit of musical enjoyment.


----------



## Plautus001

artur9 said:


> I went all-in-one.  Convenience and that particular rig wasn't intended to extract every bit of musical enjoyment.


The Asgard 3 over performs, don't let the price fool you.


----------



## artur9

Plautus001 said:


> The Asgard 3 over performs, don't let the price fool you.


I'll say it does!  I have the MB card in mine and use it for computer audio.  It almost makes youtube listenable :-D


----------



## lazyturtle

Thanks for the response guys! I'm asking question because I've got a Asgard 3 with a faulty ES9028 card... It's a replacement unit that I got from Schiit - my first unit had channel imbalance issues but the second unit had dac issues... Just my luck i guess.. 

Gonna try asking Schiit if they can send me a Modi 3e and i'll return the faulty dac card, with me topping up the price difference. Wish me luck!


----------



## holden4th

I've got the Modi 3+ with my Asgard 3 and it works just fine. Then again the 3+ uses the AKM AK4490 chip not the ES9028.


----------



## ssmith3046

holden4th said:


> I've got the Modi 3+ with my Asgard 3 and it works just fine. Then again the 3+ uses the AKM AK4490 chip not the ES9028.


I haven't used my 3+ in ages and hooked it up the other day.  I'd forgotten what a great little DAC it is and all for a hundred bucks. My Modi multibit gets a lot of use and my Modius using the balanced output gets a lot of use too. I was curious about the Modi 3E and Schiit has made a really nice Sabre DAC for a $130.


----------



## jerhowe

Hmm, ordered an ES9028 card, but the right channel doesnt seem to be connecting correctly. Sounds soft and very distorted. I tried reseating it, but no luck. Contacted Schiit to see if I can get it sorted.

Left channel sounds really good though! I'm excited to hear the complete unit.
I absolutely love this amp! It especially is nice with my HD600.


----------



## ChildOfDust

lazyturtle said:


> Hi guys, wondering if anyone compared modi 3e vs the ES9028 internal card with the Asgard 3? Which of it sounds better in your opinion?


I haven't heard the built in ES9028 card, but I'm really happy with the modi 3e.  It pairs very well the the A3 imo.  

I'm still very curious if I'd find much of a difference if I upgraded to the bifrost 2


----------



## Neweymatt

ChildOfDust said:


> I haven't heard the built in ES9028 card, but I'm really happy with the modi 3e.  It pairs very well the the A3 imo.
> 
> I'm still very curious if I'd find much of a difference if I upgraded to the bifrost 2


Get one and find out!  

The differences are not like a night and day or anything, but they do exist.  The Bifrost2 is noticeably warmer, richer, more organic-sounding, whereas the ESS DAC can sometimes sound a bit more clinical or bright, and with a slightly 'etched' tonality.  I also notice wider soundstage with the BF2, and just an overall bigger sound that works very well with both the LCD-2C and Empyrean headphones.  I do have to pay fairly close attention to hear these things, but once you hear them, it's hard to ignore.

That said, the laidback nature of the A3 smooths out the ESS DAC a bit, and is still a great listen in it's own right.  Recently I've found great synergy with the 64Audio A12t, something I hadn't thought about when I was ordering the CIEM, but I'm quite happy to have discovered.  For now, I keep the A3 on my bedside table, a great solution for lazing in bed reading.

I guess it comes down to your priorities in the hobby.  For me, since getting the BF2 nearly 2 years ago, I haven't thought much at all about other desktop DAC upgrades, as  from this point I'd have to spend at least 2-3x or more to get a meaningful upgrade.  So I've been able to focus instead on headphones and IEMs, where you really do notice differences between them all.


----------



## ChildOfDust

Neweymatt said:


> Get one and find out!


Thanks for the comparison! I am thinking about getting one, but I'm pretty torn between the bifrost2 and the RME ADI-2 for my next DAC.  Someday I'll decide.


----------



## holden4th

jerhowe said:


> Hmm, ordered an ES9028 card, but the right channel doesnt seem to be connecting correctly. Sounds soft and very distorted. I tried reseating it, but no luck. Contacted Schiit to see if I can get it sorted.
> 
> Left channel sounds really good though! I'm excited to hear the complete unit.
> I absolutely love this amp! It especially is nice with my HD600.


You may have done this already, but it might be time to eliminate some possible causes; ranging from the card all the way through to your headphone socket. If you have another DAC with RCA out you might like to connect that to the A3. If that functions properly you'll know it is the card. If not, then you have an amp issue either the RCA connections or the HP socket as mentioned previously. This way you'll know what to send back. I had channel issues also (everything was mono) with my first A3 and Schiit were very good in quickly sending a replacement. Personally, I'd be sending it all back. I also think the standalone Modi is a better option.


----------



## ssmith3046

ChildOfDust said:


> I haven't heard the built in ES9028 card, but I'm really happy with the modi 3e.  It pairs very well the the A3 imo.
> 
> I'm still very curious if I'd find much of a difference if I upgraded to the bifrost 2


Schiit did a great job implementing the ESS chip. Not harsh at all and smooth. I had a Topping D50s and sold it after two weeks. I have a Modi 3+, Modi 3E, Modius, and Modi Multibit. The Modi Multibit has always been my favorite but each DAC is good but different. In my opinion they all punch way above their price. I've had a Bifrost 2 in my cart several times but the Modi Multibit is still making me happy.  I know that the bifrost 2 would be an improvement but by the time I add tax and shipping I'm pushing close to $800. Still a good price but I'm retired so I have to take that in consideration.


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> I use my Schiit Modius with my Asgard 3 and THX789 (balanced), some headphones open up with the THX789, but for Single Ended the Asgard 3 is better by far for me.
> 
> My Grado SR325X is best with the Asgard 3.


I've been using a Drop THX 789 for a couple of months now and decided since I have zilch to do today to pull the Asgard 3 back out.
My Focal Clear Pros just weren't sounding right. The Asgard 3 brought the punch and heft, for lack of a better word, to the Clears. I plugged my HD600's in next and the Asgard 3 won me over on those too.
So I'm back with my Asgard 3 again and using my Modius and Modi multibit. The 789 is a great amp and has a clean and big soundstage but the Asgard just has more weight behind it, more umph ( yes, a technical term ). I didn't even let it warm up either.


----------



## jerhowe

holden4th said:


> You may have done this already, but it might be time to eliminate some possible causes; ranging from the card all the way through to your headphone socket. If you have another DAC with RCA out you might like to connect that to the A3. If that functions properly you'll know it is the card. If not, then you have an amp issue either the RCA connections or the HP socket as mentioned previously. This way you'll know what to send back. I had channel issues also (everything was mono) with my first A3 and Schiit were very good in quickly sending a replacement. Personally, I'd be sending it all back. I also think the standalone Modi is a better option.


I've been using the amp on its own for a couple of months with no issues and decided recently to get the internal dac to have the option of an all in one unit. Im fairly certain I just got a faulty dac card, but I would think its also possible that something could be an issue with the amp circuitry to the dac card slot. I asked to exchange the card first before resorting to shipping the amp to them. Will see how it goes!


----------



## Plautus001

ssmith3046 said:


> I've been using a Drop THX 789 for a couple of months now and decided since I have zilch to do today to pull the Asgard 3 back out.
> My Focal Clear Pros just weren't sounding right. The Asgard 3 brought the punch and heft, for lack of a better word, to the Clears. I plugged my HD600's in next and the Asgard 3 won me over on those too.
> So I'm back with my Asgard 3 again and using my Modius and Modi multibit. The 789 is a great amp and has a clean and big soundstage but the Asgard just has more weight behind it, more umph ( yes, a technical term ). I didn't even let it warm up either.


I totally agree... 

I'm listening to my OG Grado GS1000's with the Asgard 3 and Modius right now, sounds great.


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> I totally agree...
> 
> I'm listening to my OG Grado GS1000's with the Asgard 3 and Modius right now, sounds great.





Plautus001 said:


> I totally agree...
> 
> I'm listening to my OG Grado GS1000's with the Asgard 3 and Modius right now, sounds great.


$200 for my Asgard 3 and $200 for my Modius.  $250 for my Modi multibit.  You won't find better equipment for the price in my opinion.


----------



## technisummer

Why would you need a modi 3 multibit if you have a modius?


----------



## ssmith3046

technisummer said:


> Why would you need a modi 3 multibit if you have a modius?


I had the Modi Multibit first. For $200 I wanted to try the Modius.  I also have a Modi 3 and Modi 3E.  I use an Audiolab transport and I like to change things up. Each DAC brings something different to the table.  Schiit entry level DACs are affordable. You can always sell them easy if one chooses to.


----------



## Plautus001

ssmith3046 said:


> I had the Modi Multibit first. For $200 I wanted to try the Modius.  I also have a Modi 3 and Modi 3E.  I use an Audiolab transport and I like to change things up. Each DAC brings something different to the table.  Schiit entry level DACs are affordable. You can always sell them easy if one chooses to.


How do they compare with one another running off the Asgard 3?

I find the Modius is better than the Modi 3 4490 (non plus), but I'm waiting for a new Modi Multibit when they come back


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> How do they compare with one another running off the Asgard 3?
> 
> I find the Modius is better than the Modi 3 4490 (non plus), but I'm waiting for a new Modi Multibit when they come back


I definitely prefer the Modius AK4493  over the Modi 3 AK4490. But for a,hundred bucks the Modi 3 is a bargain.  The Modi Multibit is definitely worth the wait in my opinion.  My first DAC was the Modi 3 and I just couldn't believe how much better the Modi Multibit sounded to me. Instead of sitting 5 rows back the Modi Multibit put me on the stage. I'm impressed with the Modi 3E. To my ears the Modius and Modi multibit are really close but the multibit just has a little something different that I like. Of course all of my ramblings are purely subjective.


----------



## cdacosta

Currently my daily setup is a Jotunheim 2 and Modius (AK4493) running balanced with Audeze LCD-XC.  Previously was a Asgard 3 with Modius (AK4493) and a tube stage/buffer.  I will agree that for the price of a new Asgard 3 and Modius, I have not heard anything in that price range that beats the combo.  Sounds Musical and provides enough power and headroom even if you EQ.  What I have not heard or read discussed is the extra clean power that is required if EQ is used, especially to boost bass regions.


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> Currently my daily setup is a Jotunheim 2 and Modius (AK4493) running balanced with Audeze LCD-XC.  Previously was a Asgard 3 with Modius (AK4493) and a tube stage/buffer.  I will agree that for the price of a new Asgard 3 and Modius, I have not heard anything in that price range that beats the combo.  Sounds Musical and provides enough power and headroom even if you EQ.  What I have not heard or read discussed is the extra clean power that is required if EQ is used, especially to boost bass regions.


Any desire to upgrade, if it is an upgrade, to the Lyr?  I always forget about the Jot 2. As an Asgard 3 owner do you think I'd notice a difference using a Jot 2 with my DACs?  Besides the option of using going the balanced route?


----------



## Plautus001

ssmith3046 said:


> I definitely prefer the Modius AK4493  over the Modi 3 AK4490. But for a,hundred bucks the Modi 3 is a bargain.  The Modi Multibit is definitely worth the wait in my opinion.  My first DAC was the Modi 3 and I just couldn't believe how much better the Modi Multibit sounded to me. Instead of sitting 5 rows back the Modi Multibit put me on the stage. I'm impressed with the Modi 3E. To my ears the Modius and Modi multibit are really close but the multibit just has a little something different that I like. Of course all of my ramblings are purely subjective.


I think I get it... that is why I'm waiting for it


----------



## Plautus001

cdacosta said:


> Currently my daily setup is a Jotunheim 2 and Modius (AK4493) running balanced with Audeze LCD-XC.  Previously was a Asgard 3 with Modius (AK4493) and a tube stage/buffer.  I will agree that for the price of a new Asgard 3 and Modius, I have not heard anything in that price range that beats the combo.  Sounds Musical and provides enough power and headroom even if you EQ.  What I have not heard or read discussed is the extra clean power that is required if EQ is used, especially to boost bass regions.


Interesting... how does the Asgard 3 compare to Jotunheim 2 single ended?.

From what I understand,  the Asgard 3 is as good or better single ended.


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> Any desire to upgrade, if it is an upgrade, to the Lyr?  I always forget about the Jot 2. As an Asgard 3 owner do you think I'd notice a difference using a Jot 2 with my DACs?  Besides the option of using going the balanced route?


I have no desire to upgrade from Jotunheim 2.  I would suspect it would cost multiples of what I paid for the Jotunheim 2. I listened to a few different Schitt tube amp offerings briefly and felt the amps did not have the same control of the drivers like the Jotunheim 2 did.  

Having both Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2, I would say no unless you go at least balanced output.  Since I EQ the two headphones I need the power and headroom.  If you do not EQ power is not an issue.  IMHO and experience of the two amps:

- Jotunheim 2 is more powerful (but only with balanced output).  If strictly using SE stay with the Asgard 3, it is 90% of the Jotunheim 2 SE output but with more headroom.
- Jotunheim 2 is more resolving than the Asgard 3 especially when using balanced output.  Even when SE input is used.
- Asgard 3 is a bit warmer than the Jotunheim 2, even when using Jotunheim 2 SE output.
- Jotunheim 2 does have a pre-amp on/off switch, Asgard 3 does not.  This was important to me.
- I have opened up both amps to tweak them and noticed they have identical transformers.  

In Summary the Jotunheim 2 is a better amp.  But to realize its potential, balanced output needs to be used.  I also think the Modius sounds better balanced out vs SE out also.


----------



## cdacosta

Plautus001 said:


> Interesting... how does the Asgard 3 compare to Jotunheim 2 single ended?.
> 
> From what I understand,  the Asgard 3 is as good or better single ended.


I will assume you mean both having single ended input and both single ended output.  The Asgard 3 is a bit warmer and has more power/headroom.  Jotunheim 2 is a bit more resolving.  Jotunheim 2 difference is heard and felt when using the balanced output.

If I was using single ended throughout I would stay with Asgard 3.  And "not" install the internal DAC card.


----------



## Plautus001

cdacosta said:


> I have no desire to upgrade from Jotunheim 2.  I would suspect it would cost multiples of what I paid for the Jotunheim 2. I listened to a few different Schitt tube amp offerings briefly and felt the amps did not have the same control of the drivers like the Jotunheim 2 did.
> 
> Having both Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2, I would say no unless you go at least balanced output.  Since I EQ the two headphones I need the power and headroom.  If you do not EQ power is not an issue.  IMHO and experience of the two amps:
> 
> ...


Thank-you for this


----------



## technisummer

ssmith3046 said:


> I had the Modi Multibit first. For $200 I wanted to try the Modius.  I also have a Modi 3 and Modi 3E.  I use an Audiolab transport and I like to change things up. Each DAC brings something different to the table.  Schiit entry level DACs are affordable. You can always sell them easy if one chooses to.


If it's a matter of preference, then I'd argue the Modius would be the best for a beginner combo. Simply for the form factor. Looks more sleek 😁


----------



## cdacosta

Plautus001 said:


> Thank-you for this


My pleasure


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> I have no desire to upgrade from Jotunheim 2.  I would suspect it would cost multiples of what I paid for the Jotunheim 2. I listened to a few different Schitt tube amp offerings briefly and felt the amps did not have the same control of the drivers like the Jotunheim 2 did.
> 
> Having both Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2, I would say no unless you go at least balanced output.  Since I EQ the two headphones I need the power and headroom.  If you do not EQ power is not an issue.  IMHO and experience of the two amps:
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> I will assume you mean both having single ended input and both single ended output.  The Asgard 3 is a bit warmer and has more power/headroom.  Jotunheim 2 is a bit more resolving.  Jotunheim 2 difference is heard and felt when using the balanced output.
> 
> If I was using single ended throughout I would stay with Asgard 3.  And "not" install the internal DAC card.


Thanks!


----------



## ssmith3046

When I decide to go with a Bifrost 2 then the next step sounds like a Jot. I have used the balanced output on the Modius when I had a Neve headphone amp but I really didn't care for the amp and sold it.


----------



## Chastity

My upgrade path from my Asgard 3 will likely be the Little Dot MK3 SE, so I can have a hybrid tube amp with balanced inputs/outs.


----------



## tincanear (Aug 2, 2022)

cdacosta said:


> I have no desire to upgrade from Jotunheim 2.  I would suspect it would cost multiples of what I paid for the Jotunheim 2. I listened to a few different Schitt tube amp offerings briefly and felt the amps did not have the same control of the drivers like the Jotunheim 2 did.
> 
> Having both Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2, I would say no unless you go at least balanced output.  Since I EQ the two headphones I need the power and headroom.  If you do not EQ power is not an issue.  IMHO and experience of the two amps:
> 
> ...


@cdacosta what headphones did you use with the A3 and Jot2?  curious if the comparison changes if using a DCA planar (load is 12 - 16 ohms, 92dB/mW IIRC) which is lower than Audeze LCD's by a factor or 3 or more.


----------



## carbonF1

Hi all, just got an Asgard 3 with 9028 DAC in. It's very, very early (think hours) but so far I am pretty impressed with this amp. The A3 is replacing a Fiio K5 Pro ESS, and yep, this is definitely an upgrade at least when using the Hifiman Sundara.

I noticed the amp has an effect similar to my old Valhalla 2, where it takes about 20 minutes to warm up and start to sound good. Runs warmer (temperature wise) than I thought it would. I don't mind, it will be nice now that the seasons are getting ready to change. Anyone leave theirs on 24x7? I guess I'll just be turning mine on/off once a day.

Biggest surprise so far is the 9028 card. I had some reservations about ESS DACs after hearing a couple of them in other products but this one is quite good. I'm not clamoring to hook up a Bifrost 2/64 to the Asgard OR try the Hifiman EF400 so for me that is saying something. I have a Modi 3E and some RCA cables coming in (hopefully) tomorrow so will compare the two plus my PS Audio DAC.

It's probably too early to leave detailed headphone impressions, but to my surprise I don't really like the 6XX on the Asgard. I want to make sure it's the amp and not the onboard DAC (again, I'm a skeptic) but it sounds a bit flatter than I thought it would. I think the Valhalla 2 would be a better option for diehard HD600 fans. On the other hand, the 800S sounds better than I thought it would from just the A3 + 9028 dac. Curious to see if changing the DAC changes my thoughts.

I have some pages to read through. Any suggestions on USB-C to A cables? I'm planning to pick up a couple of Anker cables from Amazon. Not really sure I want to go down the AQ route for this one. Also any power cables I should check out? Last time I tried changing one out on a Bifrost 2 I ended up preferring the stock cable.


----------



## technisummer

Has anyone else been having overheating issues with the Asgard 3 this summer? I might be one of the unlucky ones living without proper air conditioning, but I noticed that on particularly hot days, especially if the air is stuffy, the amp heats up way more than I feel comfortable with, to the point that I have to periodically turn it off if I don't have a fan running nearby.


----------



## technisummer

Has anyone else been having overheating issues with the Asgard 3 this summer? I might be one of the unlucky ones living without proper air conditioning, but I noticed that on particularly hot days, especially if the air is stuffy, the amp heats up way more than I feel comfortable with, to the point that I have to periodically turn it off if I don't have a fan running nearby.


----------



## ssmith3046

One Amp/DAC setup that I use is the Asgard 3 with the Modi multibit. It's a great combo with my HD600 headphones.  The Asgard 3 does have at least a 30 min warm up time in my opinion. I leave the multibit on 24/7 and if I'm going to use the Asgard 3 that day or night I'll turn it on in in he morning and leave it on. Some owners leave it on 24/7.


----------



## ssmith3046

The old Asgard 2 was class A and you could use it as a cook stove.  My Asgard 3 gets pretty warm but not to the point it's bothersome.  I live in Scottsdale, AZ and it was 110 a couple of days ago so my AC is on a lot.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Sep 2, 2022)

technisummer said:


> Has anyone else been having overheating issues with the Asgard 3 this summer? I might be one of the unlucky ones living without proper air conditioning, but I noticed that on particularly hot days, especially if the air is stuffy, the amp heats up way more than I feel comfortable with, to the point that I have to periodically turn it off if I don't have a fan running nearby.



I don't use my Asgard 2 or Asgard 3 during the summer months because they run hot.  While the Asgard 2 is pure class A
and does run extremely hot based on its design,  the Asgard 3 is supposed to run in class A up to 500 mw (1/2 watt) and then switch over to class AB mode.  What I have found is that my Asgard 3 seems to stay in class A mode because of the high efficiency of many of the headphones I use it with, so its chassis gets warm during the winter, but can run hot during the summer.

 Also, the area on the bottom of the Asgard 3 where the transformer is seems to run as hot as the entire chassis on the Asgard 2.

Please keep in mind that because of the heat produced by the A2 and A3,  I only run my Schiit Jotunheim 1 ( which operates in Class AB all the time) during the summer months of the year, because it does run significantly cooler.

As for performance,  I have found the Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 1 offer lots of flexibility, and as such, sound good with both high as well as low impedance dynamic and planar magnetic headphones.

On the other hand,  the A2 in my experience is more finicky and really synergizes well with inexpensive planars like my Fostex T60RP,  T50RP MK3 and Hifiman HE4XX.  There's just something about this combo that works for me.

I purchased my Asgard 3 before the Covid 19 debacle when it was just $199 and at the time I found myself asking how Schiit could build a headphone amplifier of such high quality so inexpensively.  I continue to have the same thought after much listening  time with the A3,  and believe that it remains an excellent value at its current $249 retail price.

This is especially pertinent  given the Asgard 3's flexibility because it can easily drive so many different headphones. And
the fact that  it's priced so that just about any music lover can afford one. I've had mine for nearly two years and continue to enjoy it.  The 5 year warranty is also a nice bonus.  😀


----------



## 33na3rd

technisummer said:


> Has anyone else been having overheating issues with the Asgard 3 this summer? I might be one of the unlucky ones living without proper air conditioning, but I noticed that on particularly hot days, especially if the air is stuffy, the amp heats up way more than I feel comfortable with, to the point that I have to periodically turn it off if I don't have a fan running nearby.


My Asgard 3 does get warm, but not alarmingly so. I have mine sitting on some footers that raise it 25 to 32mm to aide in circulation. I do this with all my warmer running gear.


----------



## Jazz1

33na3rd said:


> My Asgard 3 does get warm, but not alarmingly so. I have mine sitting on some footers that raise it 25 to 32mm to aide in circulation. I do this with all my warmer running gear.


I also raised mine up using round, little, silicon puck thingies. Certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## morpheus69

Jazz1 said:


> I also raised mine up using round, little, silicon puck thingies. Certainly didn't hurt.


The case is a heatsink afterall, so all that heat isn't on the components.


----------



## gefski

As with many of their products, Jason Stoddard describes development of the Asgard 3 here. It includes lots of info on what they did to manage heat. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-3313#post-15152470


----------



## carbonF1

Fun weekend ahead


----------



## wheels55

Another happy Asgard 3 owner. Coming up to 12 months and it never ceases to amaze me how well it plays with all of my headphones...


----------



## technisummer

wheels55 said:


> Another happy Asgard 3 owner. Coming up to 12 months and it never ceases to amaze me how well it plays with all of my headphones...


How do you feel about your Modius/Asgard combo?


----------



## ssmith3046

I have the Modius with the AK4493 but I'm curious about the new Modius with the ES9028.  Schiit did a terrific job implementing the ES9018 in the Modi 3E.


----------



## cdacosta

wheels55 said:


> Another happy Asgard 3 owner. Coming up to 12 months and it never ceases to amaze me how well it plays with all of my headphones...


My first Schiit stack was a black version of the Asgard 3 and Modius (AKM 4493).  Great performance for the money.  Although they are currently back in their original packaging, can easily recommend for most looking for a sub $500 amp/DAC combo.  Easy to operate, works well with almost any headphone, will power almost any headphone, small footprint and sonically pairs really well together.


----------



## wheels55

technisummer said:


> How do you feel about your Modius/Asgard combo?


Not one complaint whatsoever. I know there's definitely better but can see myself using it for a long time to come. One minor nit pick is I see virtually no use for the low gain. High is where it's at.


----------



## cdacosta

wheels55 said:


> Not one complaint whatsoever. I know there's definitely better but can see myself using it for a long time to come. One minor nit pick is I see virtually no use for the low gain. High is where it's at.


Agreed that Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2 always to me sound better in high gain.  Even with very low impedance and very sensitive headphones.


----------



## wheels55

cdacosta said:


> My first Schiit stack was a black version of the Asgard 3 and Modius (AKM 4493).  Great performance for the money.  Although they are currently back in their original packaging, can easily recommend for most looking for a sub $500 amp/DAC combo.  Easy to operate, works well with almost any headphone, will power almost any headphone, small footprint and sonically pairs really well together.


Gotta admit I am highly tempted by the new lyr as a point of difference..  one day


----------



## carbonF1

I'm continuing to enjoy my new Asgard 3, mostly with the Hifiman Sundara. It is still my favorite headphone pairing with this amp. I'm glad this is the case as I pretty much got this amp for it. I'll post some cliff notes I've taken over the last few days below.


I had been considering the Hifiman HE400 to use with the Sundara, but after using the Asgard I've pretty much lost interest in the HE400. This is mainly due to it being what I consider another DAC, with only USB inputs, that happens to have a headphone section. I don't need another DAC  not to mention I'm happy with Asgard 3 + DAC module getting the job done well at around half the price.

Between Modi 3E and the 9028 card, Modi has been boxed up and off to a new owner. I prefer the 9028 card but only slightly. I noticed a little more detail with the Modi 3E but at the expense of being a little dry. Very small difference, to the point where it would be better to consider whether you need a coax input to hook a CD transport up to your DAC. It's funny how things work sometimes. I didn't want to consider the onboard DAC at first...but then here I am liking it more over a standalone unit.

After a while, I'm not as opposed to the HD6XX pairing on the Asgard 3 as I initially was. The 6XX/A3 combo is not as engaging as I've heard on other amps but with a good source I enjoyed using this headphone. It's still not my first choice for an amp, compared to say a Valhalla 2, but for someone with a lot of headphones of varying impedances that tradeoff is probably worth it.

Preamp function seemed fine. The Asgard's slightly warm sound is noticed throughout. It did answer a question that was in the back of my mind, which was whether or not I needed a preamp for HP listening. Didn't do much for me there. Maybe once I get to a speaker setup.

I was surprised with the performance out of the HD800S on the Asgard 3, in a good way. Maybe the Jotunheim or Lyr are a better match for the HD800S but at least I won't have to shill and I can like Asgard as a cheaper option. Jotunheim 2 is still piquing my interest a bit for my Sennheiser headphones, just to see how it stacks up against my HDV 820.


----------



## holden4th

> _After a while, I'm not as opposed to the HD6XX pairing on the Asgard 3 as I initially was. The 6XX/A3 combo is not as engaging as I've heard on other amps but with a good source I enjoyed using this headphone._



So what do you recommend for the 6XX? I like what the A3 did for it but agree that there is still some way to go before I hear what others 'claim' to hear with a good pairing.


----------



## technisummer

Tube amps, in general.


----------



## wheels55

holden4th said:


> So what do you recommend for the 6XX? I like what the A3 did for it but agree that there is still some way to go before I hear what others 'claim' to hear with a good pairing.


Darkvoice 336e... total synergy


----------



## carbonF1

holden4th said:


> So what do you recommend for the 6XX? I like what the A3 did for it but agree that there is still some way to go before I hear what others 'claim' to hear with a good pairing.



Valhalla 2, though I found I was spending as much on input tubes as the amp itself to really make it come alive.  If I had to do it again I'd look for a Bottlehead Crack + speedball upgrade.


----------



## gefski (Sep 11, 2022)

holden4th said:


> So what do you recommend for the 6XX? I like what the A3 did for it but agree that there is still some way to go before I hear what others 'claim' to hear with a good pairing.


Amps here with extensive listening to HD650/600 are RNHP (most neutral reference), A3 (neutral, dynamic, slight warmth), WA6 with caps upgrade & Mullard GZ37 (transparent yet very sweet), Quicksilver (most transparent, organic, alive, my favorite but only with GE12AX7 and Polam EL84, not stock new tubes).


----------



## holden4th (Sep 13, 2022)

I've got the A3 and would prefer to stay away from tubes. How does the Rupert Neve compare to the Asgard 3? I'd be connecting it to my Modi 3+


----------



## gefski (Sep 13, 2022)

holden4th said:


> I've got the A3 and would prefer to stay away from tubes. How does the Rupert Neve compare to the Asgard 3? I'd be connecting it to my Modi 3+


For me, not different enough to keep both, so I sold the RNHP. The A3 is so good for the $ that way more must be spent to top it IMO.


----------



## ssmith3046

holden4th said:


> I've got the A3 and would prefer to stay away from tubes. How does the Rupert Neve compare to the Asgard 3? I'd be connecting it to my Modi 3+


I had the Neve and sold it. Not a very powerful amp but cool looking


----------



## BS5711 (Sep 29, 2022)

I have just ordered an Asgard 3 with the ES9028 DAC card for a nice simple all in one desktop solution for listening at my home office.

I can't be bothered with something more feature packed like the Fiio K9 Pro since a quick scan over thread for devices of that nature seem to be littered with comments about firmware issues. A nice simple but powerful DAC/Amp like the Asgard 3 with ESS card seems like a nice fuss free solution that will get a long way toward the performance and sound quality of much higher end gear at a fraction of the cost.

My most used/preferred headphones are Dan Clark Aeon Noire, Mr Speakers Aeon Open, DT1770 and HD600, all equipped with Forza Claire and GUCraftsman braided cables. On paper the Asgard 3 should be near perfect for all these. I may occasionally use Shanling ME700 or Shuoer S12 IEM, from what I read the low gain noise floor shouldn't be a problem.

Up to now I have mostly been using battery powered gear at my desk, Chord Mojo, iFi Gryphon and Diablo. I like them all a lot but want a good all rounder option that is plugged in and not reliant on charging at the end of every day.

Anything I should be aware of or look out for with the Asgard 3/ESS card ?


----------



## ssmith3046

I've used my Asgard 3 with the Modi 3,  Modius, Modi 3E, and my favorite the Modi Multibit. I'm curious about the Modius E and will not doubt order one. Schiit did a really nice job implementing the ES9018 in the Modi 3E.


----------



## Not so fat head

As soon as they introduce the Schitt Pantzer,  I'm buying it, whatever it is!!!


----------



## ssmith3046 (Sep 20, 2022)

I think the Modi Multibit was, and is, a game changer. I'm sorry to see it go. Any idea if they have another budget Multibit in the works?


----------



## davidfrance (Sep 20, 2022)

BS5711 said:


> I have just ordered an Asgard 3 with the ESS DAC card for a nice simple all in one desktop solution for listening at my home office.





BS5711 said:


> A nice simple but powerful DAC/Amp like the Asgard 3 with ESS card seems like a nice fuss free solution that will get a long way toward the performance and sound quality of much higher end gear at a fraction of the cost.





BS5711 said:


> Anything I should be aware of or look out for with the Asgard 3/ESS card ?


No. I own the Asgard 3 with the ESS card, it was my first system, and it is fine. It is « a nice simple all in one desktop solution », and I would guess that you will be very happy with it.

(Actually, I have the multibit card. I was thinking that was the same as the ESS, but I see, it’s not. But even so, you will be happy with the ESS too, I would say)


----------



## Plautus001

BS5711 said:


> I have just ordered an Asgard 3 with the ESS DAC card for a nice simple all in one desktop solution for listening at my home office.
> 
> I can't be bothered with something more feature packed like the Fiio K9 Pro since a quick scan over thread for devices of that nature seem to be littered with comments about firmware issues. A nice simple but powerful DAC/Amp like the Asgard 3 with ESS card seems like a nice fuss free solution that will get a long way toward the performance and sound quality of much higher end gear at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> ...


No reported issues on this forum of which I am aware.


----------



## Odin412

ssmith3046 said:


> I think the Modi Multibit was, and is, a game changer. I'm sorry to see it go. Any idea if they have another budget Multibit in the works?


Agreed. It was excellent when it was introduced, and it still is.


----------



## ssmith3046

Odin412 said:


> Agreed. It was excellent when it was introduced, and it still is.


Mine has kept my upgradeitis in control for years now. What I like about Schiit and their budget DACs is that they are affordable and you can experience the new budget DAC releases without going broke. I've had the Bifrost and Bifrost 2 in my cart a few times but I never go through with the purchase.  I know that either one would be a big upgrade but I listen to my Modi multibit and change my mind.


----------



## tafens

ssmith3046 said:


> I think the Modi Multibit was, and is, a game changer. I'm sorry to see it go. Any idea if they have another budget Multibit in the works?


It will be back! From the Modi page (mid down the description section):
*Modi Multibit: The Most Affordable True Multibit™ DAC (orders suspended until back in stock, estimated mid 2023)*


----------



## Neweymatt

BS5711 said:


> I have just ordered an Asgard 3 with the ESS DAC card for a nice simple all in one desktop solution for listening at my home office.
> 
> I can't be bothered with something more feature packed like the Fiio K9 Pro since a quick scan over thread for devices of that nature seem to be littered with comments about firmware issues. A nice simple but powerful DAC/Amp like the Asgard 3 with ESS card seems like a nice fuss free solution that will get a long way toward the performance and sound quality of much higher end gear at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> ...


The only surprise I got was that the ESS card doesn't get power from the Asgard3 itself, but requires the external USB source to provide power.  This is OK for a laptop or iPad, but an iPhone cannot connect direct to the ESS USB without a dongle like this:

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter

... and a USBA-USBC cable, and a lighting cable.

So if you want to use an iPhone with your Asgard3E, then you'll have a dongle/cable spaghetti to deal with.

But otherwise it's a great all-in-one solution, I've got mine on my bedside table.


----------



## BS5711

Neweymatt said:


> The only surprise I got was that the ESS card doesn't get power from the Asgard3 itself, but requires the external USB source to provide power.  This is OK for a laptop or iPad, but an iPhone cannot connect direct to the ESS USB without a dongle like this:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter
> 
> ...



OK that is odd.

I’ll be using a Fiio M11 Plus as a source for convenience, maybe a USB-C iPad in the future, or I will use a Mojo or Gryphon as the DAC occasionally so I should be fine.

I think the Modi multibit was the same, I just sold mine. The M11 battery would drain notably faster using the Modi than say a Mojo.

Many thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KrauserX91

I bought the Asgard 3 and yesterday I received it.

The reason is I sold the rest of my hifi things because I dont need more with my megacomboburrito Bifrost 2+Euforia AE+Atrium, but I thought I needed a good afordable amp because I was wasting tubes life for things like gaming, youtube or just listening music while working.

So I went for the Asgard 3 and gosh... only one day using during work was enough to say this amp is extremely underrated as I dont see people recomending it with high end gear when you want something cheap.

With Atrium on high gain with the knob at 10 can gives you the 80% of Euforia, no joke.  Also now is when I realized, the 75% of your hifi system quality depends on your headphone, then just a good dac (schiit multibit is holy grail for the bucks), an amp that can drive them and you are done.


----------



## ssmith3046

KrauserX91 said:


> I bought the Asgard 3 and yesterday I received it.
> 
> The reason is I sold the rest of my hifi things because I dont need more with my megacomboburrito Bifrost 2+Euforia AE+Atrium, but I thought I needed a good afordable amp because I was wasting tubes life for things like gaming, youtube or just listening music while working.
> 
> ...


I paid two hundred for my Asgard 3 and two-fifty for my Modi multibit years back so for under $500 a killer headphone system was delivered.  What a deal!


----------



## ssmith3046

tafens said:


> It will be back! From the Modi page (mid down the description section):
> *Modi Multibit: The Most Affordable True Multibit™ DAC (orders suspended until back in stock, estimated mid 2023)*


I'm surprised that they still advertise the Modi multibit with the Analog Devices AD5547. The lack of availability of that chip is the reason there are no more Modi multibit DACs available.  I wonder if they're expecting more AD5547s next year or if they just haven't changed the wording for the description?


----------



## KrauserX91

ssmith3046 said:


> I'm surprised that they still advertise the Modi multibit with the Analog Devices AD5547. The lack of availability of that chip is the reason there are no more Modi multibit DACs available.  I wonder if they're expecting more AD5547s next year or if they just haven't changed the wording for the description?


Two month ago the text was stock back in December 2022, now mid 2023. Maybe they expected AD5547 for December... and now.. wondering if that big delay could be they had to start a redesign with new chips because no choice, maybe the TI's one like happened with 2/64


----------



## ssmith3046

KrauserX91 said:


> Two month ago the text was stock back in December 2022, now mid 2023. Maybe they expected AD5547 for December... and now.. wondering if that big delay could be they had to start a redesign with new chips because no choice, maybe the TI's one like happened with 2/64


That's what I was thinking. An all new budget multibit DAC.


----------



## Odin412

ssmith3046 said:


> Mine has kept my upgradeitis in control for years now. What I like about Schiit and their budget DACs is that they are affordable and you can experience the new budget DAC releases without going broke. I've had the Bifrost and Bifrost 2 in my cart a few times but I never go through with the purchase.  I know that either one would be a big upgrade but I listen to my Modi multibit and change my mind.


I actually bought the Bifrost 2 as an upgrade to the Modi Multibit for my speaker system, but I ended up returning it. I enjoyed the bass and midrange on the Bifrost 2, but the treble was just too insistent for me. (Please note that I am definitely in the minority on these forums by not preferring the Bifrost 2.)


----------



## davidfrance

KrauserX91 said:


> .  Also now is when I realized, the 75% of your hifi system quality depends on your headphone, then just a good dac (schiit multibit is holy grail for the bucks), an amp that can drive them and you are done.


Andrew Park on « the Headphone Show » YouTube channel said the same thing. He is a real headphones expert, and the amp / DAC part he doesn’t really worry about too much. The problem is at the level of interest he is at, great headphones, the prices start at around 1500 Dollars. The story starts there, 1500 Dollars. But to really be in it is around 3000 Dollars.


----------



## Plautus001

I think the next Modi or Modius Multibit will use TI chips, but the price will definitely go up...


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> I think the next Modi or Modius Multibit will use TI chips, but the price will definitely go up...


I think you're correct.  I hope that they can keep it $400 or under.


----------



## ssmith3046

davidfrance said:


> Andrew Park on « the Headphone Show » YouTube channel said the same thing. He is a real headphones expert, and the amp / DAC part he doesn’t really worry about too much. The problem is at the level of interest he is at, great headphones, the prices start at around 1500 Dollars. The story starts there, 1500 Dollars. But to really be in it is around 3000 Dollars.


I paid $1500 for my Focal Clear Pros a few years ago and $300 for my Sennheiser HD600 headphones and enjoy the HD600's just as much. Each one brings something different to the table. $3000 is out of retired income budget.


----------



## wheels55

Not so fat head said:


> As soon as they introduce the Schitt Pantzer,  I'm buying it, whatever it is!!!


Whatever it is it'll never beat the Schiit Schtain


----------



## Not so fat head

wheels55 said:


> Whatever it is it'll never beat the Schiit Schtain


Ha!!!


----------



## artur9

I'm waiting for the Schiit Pi network streamer.


----------



## BS5711 (Sep 29, 2022)

I just received my new Asgard 3 with ES9028 DAC module. I bought it for desktop convenience over my battery powered DAC/Amps.

I am using my Fiio M11 Plus as the source through a ddhifi USB C to C cable. It sound’s excellent with Aeon Noire, DT1770 and HD600.

Plenty of power, without A/B comparing it seems similar in power output in high gain to ifi Diablo in Standard/Turbo. I actually thought it might be immediately more powerful than Diablo but on paper they are pretty similar I guess.

What surprised me was the total lack of noise floor on low gain with IEM and how big a difference there is between low and high gain.

Anybody concerned with the voltage output of the ES9028 module need not worry. I plugged in a Chord Mojo as the DAC and at its 3 volt line out it was marginally louder but at 4 clicks down to nearer 2 volts the volume was as best I could tell the same as the ES9028 module.

Only an hour in but very happy so far.

EDIT: Out of interest, following a comment here, I tried my iPhone into the Asgard USB-C via a ddhifi adapter and via an Apple CCK, no go on either, the ES9028 DAC is powered at least in part by the source and the power required is beyond what the iPhone allows.


----------



## Brubacca

artur9 said:


> I'm waiting for the Schiit Pi network streamer.


I'd settle for a Schiit Pi case that I could put a raspberry pi in. One that matches the Magni/Modi form factor. 

Jason and crew do not want to support software, but just give me the case to buy and make my own streamer. Volumio and Ropieee work great.


----------



## Neweymatt

BS5711 said:


> I just received my new Asgard 3 with ESS DAC module. I bought it for desktop convenience over my battery powered DAC/Amps.
> 
> I am using my Fiio M11 Plus as the source through a ddhifi USB C to C cable. It sound’s excellent with Aeon Noire, DT1770 and HD600 using the ESS module.
> 
> ...


Congrats, the Asgard3 remains excellent for it's price as an 'entry level' amp.  

Totally agree with you on IEMs, the A3 is fantastic with all of mine, including the notoriously finicky Andromeda.  What are you using with yours?


----------



## Plautus001

Neweymatt said:


> Congrats, the Asgard3 remains excellent for it's price as an 'entry level' amp.
> 
> Totally agree with you on IEMs, the A3 is fantastic with all of mine, including the notoriously finicky Andromeda.  What are you using with yours?


Ignore the $$$, the Asgard 3 is NOT a starter amp.


----------



## BS5711

Neweymatt said:


> Congrats, the Asgard3 remains excellent for it's price as an 'entry level' amp.
> 
> Totally agree with you on IEMs, the A3 is fantastic with all of mine, including the notoriously finicky Andromeda.  What are you using with yours?



I only have a couple of IEM. Shanling ME700 which I used today to test the noise floor.

The others are Shuoer S12 planars which take a lot more driving. I just plugged them in, silent on low gain, slight noise on high gain but high gain is miles to powerful for them anyway. Loud but listenable is low gain at 12 o’clock.

Both sound excellent on the Asgard.


----------



## ssmith3046

I'm thinking the the Modius E might be a good fit with my Asgard 3.


----------



## JaVerde

What amps would you consider an upgrade from the Asgard 3?


----------



## Odin412

JaVerde said:


> What amps would you consider an upgrade from the Asgard 3?


Jotunheim 2 and Lyr+ are two options from the Schiit line. Jotunheim 2 offers a balanced output and Lyr+ offers the option to use tubes. And they both sound different then the Asgard 3 - however, I only have the Lyr 3 and haven't properly listened to the Lyr+ yet.


----------



## cdacosta

JaVerde said:


> What amps would you consider an upgrade from the Asgard 3?


I have a Asgard 3 and Modius AKM version, which is a great combo.  The upgrade I made was to Jotunheim 2 and balanced throughout the chain. 

For single ended output Asgard 3 is close, balanced I feel there is an appreciable jump when using Jotunheim 2.


----------



## esmse

JaVerde said:


> What amps would you consider an upgrade from the Asgard 3?


I have a V280 next to my Asgard 3 and it betters it in all aspects.


----------



## ssmith3046

esmse said:


> I have a V280 next to my Asgard 3 and it betters it in all aspects.


May I ask how much a V280 cost?  I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## BS5711 (Sep 29, 2022)

Crikey !!

I just paired new Asgard 3 with my Mr Speakers Aeon Flow Open, fresh solid pads and Forza Audioworks cable with Viablue 1/4 inch plug …. they have never sounded so good.

I usually run the Mr Speakers on an ifi Diablo. When pushed hard there is audible distortion, I always assumed it was the Aeons objecting, it seems it is the Diablo struggling.

On the Asgard 3, high gain with the pot wound up into silly territory there is simply no distortion, go a bit further and I can feel physical pressure pulses from the bass, momentarily of course, still no distortion but a quick counterclockwise spin on the pot !!

Seems the Aeon do respond to power and the Asgard 3 delivers into the low 13 Ohms without raising a sweat.


----------



## davidfrance

ssmith3046 said:


> May I ask how much a V280 cost?  I'm not familiar with it.


Looking via Google, it looks like it would be 1500 Euros, but they may not be still making them. From Germany, maybe. 

Violectric v280, replace by the "Violectric DHA V226", maybe, for 1400 Euros.


----------



## ssmith3046

That's definitely a lot more than the $200 I paid for my Asgard 3.


----------



## technisummer

From what I gather pure class A amps are a step up from the Asgard 3 compared class D, they tend to sound fuller and warmer. The only more or less affordable amp I've been suggested is the RebelAmp. I guess Jotunheim is the way to go, but I've heard it, and while it's an impressive piece of equipment, I just have more of an affinity to my Asgard.

That being said, I don't think I'lll be upgrading my Asgard 3. Like, ever. I know there are better amps with greater capabilities and even better sound, but not even close to this price point. This is only my opinion, but I feel the value finish line ends here. Everything above it just gives you less for what you pay.


----------



## esmse

The V280 goes around 700-800 EUR used here in EU, they don't make them anymore. The new model would be the v340 I think, V226 is the successor of V200 if I'm not mistaking. Noteworthy is that the V280 adds a touch of warmth that makes it very enjoyable, the new Violectric models are a bit cleaner sounding. A used BHA-1 is also a recommendation but that is generally more expensive as the V280, at least here in EU.

The RebelAmp would be a sidestep at best imo. If you want to step up from Asgard 3, which in my opinion is very capable for its price and scales pretty well with better HP's, you'll need to spend considerably more. I'm not sure you'll find a major upgrade with a 400-600 USD/EUR MSRP amp, it will more come down on sound signature and preference maybe iso sound quality.

Another option is the Rupert Neve RNHP amplifier although that can just be a matter of taste but that is more transparent, cleaner highs, a bit holographic. There is a cheaper chi-fi clone called Rod Rain Audio RNHP that supposedly uses the same parts. Feedback online suggest it offers the same performance so might be worth a shot but that's just based on rumour.

If you're not afraid of tubes you can maybe have a look at Quicksilver Audio Headphone Amplifier, it costs 1198 USD new, not cheap but I've heard nothing but love from people who own it. For regular folks on a regular budget I think this can be an end game amp, same for V280. With these 2 amps you enter the next level of performance with noticeable better technicalities while still being somewhat affordable compared to other stuff. Beyond is where the gains vs benefits really become marginal and system synergy becomes critical.


----------



## ssmith3046

I had a Neve headphone amp, bought when they were still five hundred dollars, and sold it after a few months. It just didn't work out for me. Cool looking though!


----------



## gefski

technisummer said:


> From what I gather pure class A amps are a step up from the Asgard 3 compared class D, they tend to sound fuller and warmer. The only more or less affordable amp I've been suggested is the RebelAmp. I guess Jotunheim is the way to go, but I've heard it, and while it's an impressive piece of equipment, I just have more of an affinity to my Asgard.
> 
> That being said, I don't think I'lll be upgrading my Asgard 3. Like, ever. I know there are better amps with greater capabilities and even better sound, but not even close to this price point. This is only my opinion, but I feel the value finish line ends here. Everything above it just gives you less for what you pay.


The A3 runs pure class A up to half a watt. Meaning all my cans never get out of class A with it. If you want affordable pure class A period, find a used original Asgard or Asgard 2. When Schiit did A3, they were dumping the A2s for less than $150 I believe.


----------



## technisummer

gefski said:


> The A3 runs pure class A up to half a watt. Meaning all my cans never get out of class A with it. If you want affordable pure class A period, find a used original Asgard or Asgard 2. When Schiit did A3, they were dumping the A2s for less than $150 I believe.


Ohh yes I know. But they didn't give as much power out, right?


----------



## Plautus001

technisummer said:


> Ohh yes I know. But they didn't give as much power out, right?


OG and Asgard 2 put out up to 1 watt, *much more than the Neve* and some of the others

The Asgard 3 puts out up to 3.5 watts!


----------



## BS5711

Plautus001 said:


> OG and Asgard 2 put out up to 1 watt, *much more than the Neve* and some of the others
> 
> The Asgard 3 puts out up to 3.5 watts!


----------



## Plautus001

BS5711 said:


>


Even better!


----------



## technisummer

Yep. I still stand by my statement that for plenty of people the Asgard 3 is enough for life lol


----------



## BS5711

technisummer said:


> Yep. I still stand by my statement that for plenty of people the Asgard 3 is enough for life lol


I have just bought an Asgard 3 coming from several battery powered devices including an ifi Diablo that cost a great deal more than the Asgard.

The Asgard 3 with ES9028 DAC module is insanely good value and more than a match for even the Diablo in my opinion. Gobs of clean power into either low or high impedance loads.


----------



## ssmith3046

Plautus001 said:


> OG and Asgard 2 put out up to 1 watt, *much more than the Neve* and some of the others
> 
> The Asgard 3 puts out up to 3.5 watts!


That's why I sold my Neve.


----------



## gefski

Ah, the hilarious ”Lotsa-Wattsa” school of hi-fi.


----------



## ssmith3046

Some headphones just do better with the extra juice.


----------



## Plautus001

Listening to my Grado GS1000 with an Asgard 3 and Modius AKM highly satisfying.

The Asgard 3 works with all the 30+ headphones I own.


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> Some headphones just do better with the extra juice.


So very true


----------



## cdacosta

Plautus001 said:


> Listening to my Grado GS1000 with an Asgard 3 and Modius AKM highly satisfying.
> 
> The Asgard 3 works with all the 30+ headphones I own.


I own an Asgard 3 and Modius AKM.  For the $400 I paid for it plus tax and shipping it is an incredible pairing for the money.  Even though I do not use them anymore, I would not hesitate to recommend the pair for most headphones. Especially if looking for an amp and DAC combo in this price range.


----------



## Hofy

What kind of power is the Asgard3 putting out into 120 or 150 ohm headphones?


----------



## Plautus001

Hofy said:


> What kind of power is the Asgard3 putting out into 120 or 150 ohm headphones?


1.2 @ 150 ohms


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 4, 2022)

Anyone used a USB-C equipped iPad into the onboard ES9028 DAC module in a Schiit amp, Asgard 3 in my case.

I have connected my MacBook and it is fine, I have connected my HP Z Book that I use for work and it is fine but my Fiio M11 Plus is very intermittent in terms of connection with the Unison DAC in the Asgard. It generally needs multiple plug and unplug attempts to get it to talk to the DAC module and it is likely to drop the connection randomly. I have even been greeted with white noise on two occasions.

My iPhone won’t work as the DAC requires quite a lot of power from the source device, well it would work with an additional power supply.

For desktop convenience due to limited space I am thinking about getting an iPad mini with USB-C but have concerns about whether it would connect without needing an additional power supply via a dock or adapter that allows data and charging at the same time.

Any experience here ?


----------



## Plautus001

Have you connected the second USB power input on the Modius?

Maybe your device is unable to supply the required power 🤔


----------



## carbonF1

BS5711 said:


> Anyone used a USB-C equipped iPad into the onboard ES9028 DAC module in a Schiit amp, Asgard 3 in my case.



Works fine on my iPad Pro. Does not work on my iPhone XS (without additional power/powered USB hub)


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 4, 2022)

carbonF1 said:


> Works fine on my iPad Pro. Does not work on my iPhone XS (without additional power/powered USB hub)



Excellent news thank you.

I have ordered an iPad mini. Hopefully battery life will be OK running the DAC in the Asgard, if not I will add a Satechi dock.


----------



## BS5711

Plautus001 said:


> Have you connected the second USB power input on the Modius?
> 
> Maybe your device is unable to supply the required power 🤔



Was that in response to my question a couple of posts above ?

No Modius is involved here, the DAC is the ES9028 module in an Asgard 3.

Powering the DAC with the M11 is no problem, the problem seems to be with the M11 not reliably talking to the DAC module in the Asgard.

I had the exact same problem about a year ago with the M11 not playing nicely with a Modi with Schiit’s Unison USB but having no problem with a non Unison Modi Multibit.

Seems to be a clash with the M11 USB and Schiit’s Unison USB. I have emailed Schiit for their input but it seems the answer is simply to use a different source which I am arranging.


----------



## Plautus001

Understood, sorry for my misreading of your description


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 23, 2022)

I tried the M11 again with a ddhifi OTG cable, I am certain I used the same cable before, and now it is working flawlessly ! I do have two of the same cable, perhaps I used the other and it connects better at the plug somehow ? Who knows !

Unusually the M11 Plus USB voltage must be higher than the iPad mini, the sound out of the Asgard 3 is noticeably higher with the M11 vs the iPad.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Plautus001 said:


> Listening to my Grado GS1000 with an Asgard 3 and Modius AKM highly satisfying.
> 
> The Asgard 3 works with all the 30+ headphones I own.



Glad that you are enjoying this combo!  I also use an Asgard 3, Modius AKM 4493, and Lokius as a daily driver system, and
they are a great pairing with several of my headphones - ranging from efficient  planar magnetics to high impedance  dynamics.

The A3 is a great value!  😊


----------



## magicalmouse

I ould be interested to know what users consider the best matches in terms of headphones for the asgaard 3?

d


----------



## Odin412

magicalmouse said:


> I ould be interested to know what users consider the best matches in terms of headphones for the asgaard 3?
> 
> d


I have good experiences with the Focal Elegia and DCA Aeon Flow Closed. The latter works especially well with the Asgard 3.


----------



## Plautus001 (Nov 6, 2022)

magicalmouse said:


> I ould be interested to know what users consider the best matches in terms of headphones for the asgaard 3?
> 
> d


+1 DCA closed x, also Grado's, Hifiman, Meze... every headphone i have tried with the Asgard 3 works well.

In most cases I prefer high gain.


----------



## tafens

magicalmouse said:


> I ould be interested to know what users consider the best matches in terms of headphones for the asgaard 3?
> 
> d


Sennheiser HD6-series headphones (HD600, 650, 6XX, 660S) all work well with it


----------



## ssmith3046

tafens said:


> Sennheiser HD6-series headphones (HD600, 650, 6XX, 660S) all work well with it


100% in agreement!


----------



## technisummer

tafens said:


> Sennheiser HD6-series headphones (HD600, 650, 6XX, 660S) all work well with it


Current daily drivers are the 580, 600 & 650. I swear I don't even want to upgrade this amp, it does everything I need. I know there are better amps out there but not at this price.

I'm definitely biased but I felt the HD600 responds the best to the Asgard 3. The mids (which are already fantastic) sound lush and tasty, but what I noticed vs different amps is that the punch is much better with the Asgard 3, a lot of energetic tracks feel more energetic and impactful.


----------



## holden4th

I've listened via HD580, HD650, Audeze LCD1 and Hifiman Ananda. The A3 works extremely well with all of them, bringing out the different sound signatures of those headphones. I particularly like what it does to the 580s when I listen to chamber music and some acoustic stuff. It won't really add tp the bass but it brings out the tonal and timbral fortes of these cans very well. I also thought they matched the sound signature of the LCD1s in a very positive way. 

The HD650 does not sound that great unless it is properly amplified. The A3 goes a long way to improve the sound. Via my Burson PM2 the sound imaging was limited to basically to three spots - left, centre and right and this was ameliorated by the A3 with no big gaps between the image points. Bass tightened up considerably but of course no amp is going to get around Sennheiser's bass and mid range tuning.  One thing noted about the HD650 is it's smooth presentation and this is also brought out with the Ananda, the plus being the detail and soundstage are vastly superior. 

As has been said, at this price point the Asgard 3 is an absolute steal. Mine is paired with a Modi 3+


----------



## cdacosta

magicalmouse said:


> I ould be interested to know what users consider the best matches in terms of headphones for the asgaard 3?
> 
> d


In the past I have enjoyed using the Asgard 3 with Sony mdr-z7m2 and Audeze LCD-XC (2021 version).  For the money I was impressed.


----------



## magicalmouse

One thing i have noticed is that the asgaard benfits from being left on for some time to sound at its best, this also applies to my irdac2.

d


----------



## cdacosta

magicalmouse said:


> One thing i have noticed is that the asgaard benfits from being left on for some time to sound at its best, this also applies to my irdac2.
> 
> d


Both the Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2 sound best if left on.


----------



## gefski

My HD600 is golden with A3, which appears to mitigate some of the 600/650 midrange forwardness, without losing inner detail. It’s all about synergy. 

My Quicksilver, though beautiful  with LCD-3 and HD800S, ends up “too truthful” with 600/650. So much for the “tubes are always softer and more relaxed” theory.


----------



## theveterans

gefski said:


> My HD600 is golden with A3, which appears to mitigate some of the 600/650 midrange forwardness, without losing inner detail. It’s all about synergy.
> 
> My Quicksilver, though beautiful  with LCD-3 and HD800S, ends up “too truthful” with 600/650. So much for the “tubes are always softer and more relaxed” theory.



Great sounding SET amps are NEVER soft sounding IME. They're supposed to be incredibly dynamic sounding, resolving every plankton that comes out of the DAC. The DNA 2A3 amps and the ampsandsound SET amps, while both are wet sounding as expected of tubes, are extremely resolving in microdynamics and microdetails that very few SS gears can match


----------



## cirodts

Hi, a good used price for this amplifier is 250 euros?
what kind of sound does it have?


----------



## Plautus001

*Big, and powerful with a hit of warmth*


----------



## holden4th (Nov 29, 2022)

cirodts said:


> Hi, a good used price for this amplifier is 250 euros?
> what kind of sound does it have?


I also found it was also good at retrieving both depth and height of soundstage. It works really well with harder to drive HPs like the HD650 and many planars. The price is a little bit on the high side. There is one going one GumTree here in Australia for AUS$300 - half of what I paid for mine brand new. Make sure you pair it with a DAC. I've got a Schiit Modi 3+ that complements it very well. You might also be able to find one of those second hand.


----------



## magicalmouse

I want to use the pre-amp out as a line out, what volume should i set, my amplifier has an input sensitivity of 300mv.

thanks

d


----------



## esmse

magicalmouse said:


> I want to use the pre-amp out as a line out, what volume should i set, my amplifier has an input sensitivity of 300mv.
> 
> thanks
> 
> d


you start at 0 and you dial up until your ears tell you its ok


----------



## tincanear (Dec 9, 2022)

magicalmouse said:


> I want to use the pre-amp out as a line out, what volume should i set, my amplifier has an input sensitivity of 300mv.
> 
> thanks
> 
> d


you might also set the Asgard 3 to low gain first.  depending on the analog source / DAC driving the Asgard 3, high gain setting may be too sensitive on the volume knob before it gets too loud.


----------



## superultramega

Any news or rumors the Asgard 3 will be updated soon? I’m in the market for a new amp and leaning towards this w/ the DAC module. But if a new toy is expected I’d like to wait. 

I heard a recent Mike S interview and he said product cycle is 2-3years. Asgard 3 came out in 2019…


----------



## ssmith3046

I think that the Asgard 3 sits in its own little niche.


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> I think that the Asgard 3 sits in its own little niche.


Agreed.  And if anyone asked I would say pass on the internal DAC and go external with its own power supply.


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> Agreed.  And if anyone asked I would say pass on the internal DAC and go external with its own power supply.


The dedication of, and the quality of, a power supply in a DAC is critical to musically coherent conversion of ‘digits’ to ‘waves’.


----------



## cdacosta

jonathan c said:


> The dedication of, and the quality of, a power supply in a DAC is critical to musically coherent conversion of ‘digits’ to ‘waves’.


Yep I agree.  And to my surprise I have been recently experimenting with passive signal ground filtering on a Jotunheim 2 and a older NOS R2R DAC and holy crap, the level of performance jump I would not of believed until I heard it.  

The other issue is the internal DAC will radiate RFI and EMI which will be picked up by the amp's circuitry.  Also the transformer will radiate EMI that will be picked up by the DAC's circuitry.  This will mask a lot of information or cause noise floor.  The amp and DAC combo works but will not be sonically optimal.


----------



## YungOmbat

idk asgard 3 isnt really worth it tbh id say save up and buy a singxer sa-1 or buy a used one


----------



## Plautus001

Asgard 3 can go toe-to-toe with most amps single ended. 

Fully discreet, tons of power.

High quality parts, great warranty, made in USA by people making more than $3 an hour.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Dec 18, 2022)

I nought my Asgard 3 when they going for $200, only a hundred dollars more than a Magni. That was really a steal then. I have not heard the new Magni+ or Heretic so I don't know if the Asgard 3 is worth spending $140 extra on. Any opinions from owners who have both would be welcome.
Since I bought a Vali 2++ and put a GE 5670 5 star tube in it I haven't used my Asgard 3. The Vali 2++ has plenty of power even for my Sennheiser HD600's and the 5 star tube really made the Vali sing.


----------



## jerhowe

After upgrading to the LCD-X, I found the Asgard 3 warmer than my audio interface (Focusrite Scarlet). The mid to upper bass seems more present on the Asgard. Also, the soundstage is less precise but broader. Instruments are bigger and more enveloping. I also found the attacks and transients to be calmer and more relaxed. Now I want to try a more analytical headphone amp to compare. Maybe a J2 is up next since I could just swap out the DAC card between the two units.


----------



## cdacosta

jerhowe said:


> After upgrading to the LCD-X, I found the Asgard 3 warmer than my audio interface (Focusrite Scarlet). The mid to upper bass seems more present on the Asgard. Also, the soundstage is less precise but broader. Instruments are bigger and more enveloping. I also found the attacks and transients to be calmer and more relaxed. Now I want to try a more analytical headphone amp to compare. Maybe a J2 is up next since I could just swap out the DAC card between the two units.


I own a Asgard 3 and a Jot 2.  They powered a pair of Audeze LCD-XC (2021 model).  If using SE out in high gain, using EQ I may prefer the Asgard 3.  Although very similar in tonality, the Asgard 3 has more headroom in SE mode.  When using balanced out the Jot 2 wins for me and is what I am currently using.  With both amps I was using a Modius DAC (AKM 4493) and then my older NOS R2R Proceed DAP DAC.   With both amps in SE mode the presentation is warmer than Jot 2 balanced.  This difference in tonality can be balanced with cables, EQ or tweaks.  Just my 2 cents and experience with both amps.


----------



## jerhowe

cdacosta said:


> I own a Asgard 3 and a Jot 2.  They powered a pair of Audeze LCD-XC (2021 model).  If using SE out in high gain, using EQ I may prefer the Asgard 3.  Although very similar in tonality, the Asgard 3 has more headroom in SE mode.  When using balanced out the Jot 2 wins for me and is what I am currently using.  With both amps I was using a Modius DAC (AKM 4493) and then my older NOS R2R Proceed DAP DAC.   With both amps in SE mode the presentation is warmer than Jot 2 balanced.  This difference in tonality can be balanced with cables, EQ or tweaks.  Just my 2 cents and experience with both amps.


How do you feel about the dynamics and transients between the two? You're right, there are many approaches to altering the tonality, but very few ways to change the dynamics. I also wonder how the changes in tonality occur when SS amps are always measured extremely close to flat. It's one of those things objectivists say is placebo but most who have been in the hobby for a while have heard these differences without a doubt.


----------



## cdacosta

jerhowe said:


> How do you feel about the dynamics and transients between the two? You're right, there are many approaches to altering the tonality, but very few ways to change the dynamics. I also wonder how the changes in tonality occur when SS amps are always measured extremely close to flat. It's one of those things objectivists say is placebo but most who have been in the hobby for a while have heard these differences without a doubt.


There are differences between the two.  For the money I think the Asgard 3 is a stellar SE performer.   Jot 2 IMHO is a better amp, especially if you go balanced and scale the other parts of the system.   There are many tweaks that will improve the performance of the Jot2 to take it to a whole other level.  The Asgard 3 will benefit from the same tweaks but will not scale to the same level of the Jot 2.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## superultramega

Asgard 3 with ES9028 DAC module and Magni+ incoming. I will try to compare different combinations including my current Schiit pile (Modius and Valhalla 2).


----------



## cdacosta

superultramega said:


> Asgard 3 with ES9028 DAC module and Magni+ incoming. I will try to compare different combinations including my current Schiit pile (Modius and Valhalla 2).


Might also want to try pairing the Modius with the Asgard 3.  I thought they sounded good together.  Even though I do not use either now, I could easily recommend the pairing for a excellent sub $500 stack.


----------



## superultramega

cdacosta said:


> Might also want to try pairing the Modius with the Asgard 3.  I thought they sounded good together.  Even though I do not use either now, I could easily recommend the pairing for a excellent sub $500 stack.



That will definitely be one combination I'll try.


----------



## technisummer

cdacosta said:


> Might also want to try pairing the Modius with the Asgard 3.  I thought they sounded good together.  Even though I do not use either now, I could easily recommend the pairing for a excellent sub $500 stack.


That's my current setup, can only say great things about it. Although I haven't tested any planars on it yet...


----------



## Plautus001

My one of setups too


----------



## artur9

cdacosta said:


> Jot 2 IMHO is a better amp


Did you already list somewhere the ways that Jot2 is better than Asgard 3?  Even if both are used SE?


----------



## cdacosta

artur9 said:


> Did you already list somewhere the ways that Jot2 is better than Asgard 3?  Even if both are used SE?


Not that I can remember.  Asgard 3 came first.  After Jot 2 was burned in, I listened to the amp in SE mode. The way I EQ, power which allows for ample headroom kind of prohibits the use of Jot 2 SE for me. Balanced is more resolving than SE and Asgard 3.  One thing that has absolutely elevated the Jot 2 in my setup is passive signal filtering.  Just stunning results.  I have not tried this filtering on the Asgard 3 yet. 

My recommendation is if using SE only go with the Asgard 3. If wanting to go balanced, Jot 2 is a great amp for the money.


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> My recommendation is if using SE only go with the Asgard 3. If wanting to go balanced, Jot 2 is a great amp for the money.


Yep, and it’s also worth considering what headphones or IEMs you have or plan to use.  

Since getting my Jot2 I’ve kept my A3 and mainly use it on my nightstand while lying in bed reading, listening to IEMs.  For this, the A3’s SE on it is just fine, especially for the all-BA ones.

But the Jot2 balanced is quite a significant upgrade for planar & dynamic headphones, IEMs with DDs, and as I’ve also recently found for high-impedance buds.  So in this sense, the extra couple hundred bucks for the Jot2 has given me an across-the-board upgrade for quite a lot of my gear.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Saturday at 12:17 PM)

I hadn't used my Asgard 3 in a while so I hooked it up to my Modi multibit, original with the firmware update,  and I had forgotten how good these two sound together. I also tried the Asgard with a couple of NOS DACs and there was good synergy with those too. All in all a very worthwhile purchase for $200. I'd say it's still an excellent amp for the $250 asking price.


----------



## GarageBoy

I picked up a used Asgard 3 and it was distorting funny in the left channel when using the analog inputs - tried swapping RCA cables, high and low gains - nothing.

Played with the input selector switch a few times and it went away. Is there something for me to clean? I plan on gifting this to someone and don't want this to come back


----------



## Plautus001

GarageBoy said:


> I picked up a used Asgard 3 and it was distorting funny in the left channel when using the analog inputs - tried swapping RCA cables, high and low gains - nothing.
> 
> Played with the input selector switch a few times and it went away. Is there something for me to clean? I plan on gifting this to someone and don't want this to come back


The controls may need to be cleaned with spray air... most likely dust.


----------



## gefski

GarageBoy said:


> I picked up a used Asgard 3 and it was distorting funny in the left channel when using the analog inputs - tried swapping RCA cables, high and low gains - nothing.
> 
> Played with the input selector switch a few times and it went away. Is there something for me to clean? I plan on gifting this to someone and don't want this to come back


Cleaning all cables, tube pins, and contacts with DeOx is routine for me. For problems with switches, volume controls, etc. I open it up and use a safe solvent like electrosolve, turning the switch or control many times.


----------



## GarageBoy

Can I just spray contact cleaner into these switches or are they sealed? Thanks


----------



## Plautus001

GarageBoy said:


> Can I just spray contact cleaner into these switches or are they sealed? Thanks


When we used to clean/repair old units we would apply only a small amount with a Q-tip and clean the area and then rotate the switch several times.


----------



## BS5711

superultramega said:


> Asgard 3 with ES9028 DAC module and Magni+ incoming. I will try to compare different combinations including my current Schiit pile (Modius and Valhalla 2).



Just be aware that despite the Asgard being wall powered the DAC module draws power from the connected device, it doesn't take power internally.

That means that if the source is batter powered, say an iPad, it will drain the battery faster than you might expect.

The DAC module requires sufficient power than an iPhone will give the message "requires to much power" and won't work.


----------



## Neweymatt

BS5711 said:


> Just be aware that despite the Asgard being wall powered the DAC module draws power from the connected device, it doesn't take power internally.
> 
> That means that if the source is batter powered, say an iPad, it will drain the battery faster than you might expect.
> 
> The DAC module requires sufficient power than an iPhone will give the message "requires to much power" and won't work.


Yes, this came as a surprise to me when I first plugged in my iPhone to the ESS card with just a Lightning->USB-C cable.  I wound up with a dongle-spaghetti, because you need to be charging the iPhone at the same time, but it's worth it. I took my A3e + A12t with me when I went away on holiday for the last 10 days or so, it was great to be able to settle in to a sesh in the afternoon reading a book and enjoying a quiet beverage.


----------



## jonathan c

Neweymatt said:


> Yes, this came as a surprise to me when I first plugged in my iPhone to the ESS card with just a Lightning->USB-C cable.  I wound up with a dongle-spaghetti, because you need to be charging the iPhone at the same time, but it's worth it. I took my A3e + A12t with me when I went away on holiday for the last 10 days or so, it was great to be able to settle in to a sesh in the afternoon reading a book and enjoying a quiet beverage.^^


^^ What would be an example of a noisy beverage? 🤔🤪…


----------



## Neweymatt

jonathan c said:


> ^^ What would be an example of a noisy beverage? 🤔🤪…


----------



## threegr

GarageBoy said:


> Can I just spray contact cleaner into these switches or are they sealed? Thanks


Mine had similar problems, but with gain switch, the sound on one channel was distorting until I wiggled the switch a bit. One day the sound was completely lost on that channel. It was still under warranty, so I sent it to the seller and they fixed it and returned the Asgard to me. But after a few months the same thing happened again. Now it was out of warranty period, so I took the Asgard to a local electrician service. The guy there told me that the seller only sprayed contact cleaner inside the switch, but the real problem were the corroded contacts inside switches. He couldn't find the exact matching switches, so he rebuilt them with new contacts and Asgard is working perfectly since then. He was impressed with the amp, but he also said the switches were not of the highest quality


----------



## jonathan c

Neweymatt said:


>


🤪😜


----------



## Voxata

cdacosta said:


> One thing that has absolutely elevated the Jot 2 in my setup is passive signal filtering.  Just stunning results.



Huh?


----------



## cdacosta

Voxata said:


> Huh?


Passive (no AC) ground box that filters the "output SE signal grounds" on the Jotunheim 2.  My DAC has 2 of these ground boxes.  PC and Modem/Router also each have one ground box.   If you have never heard of such a device it will not make much sense.  When I first heard of these devices many years ago they sounded like snake oil to me.   Once I tried the concept, I was hooked.  These devices have transformed my system.  The units I have are DIY.  Entreq is famous for such devices.


----------



## Voxata

Interesting, have a shot of the internals by chance you are willing to share? What a great project! I use filtered power conditioners myself, mainly repurposed from server duty.


----------



## cdacosta

Voxata said:


> Interesting, have a shot of the internals by chance you are willing to share? What a great project! I use filtered power conditioners myself, mainly repurposed from server duty.


For the last month I have been posting some of my DIY ground box journey in the following thread.  Post number 2615 lists the internal material mix I am currently using for the Jotunheim 2 and DAC:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aliexpress-cables.963919/page-175#post-17345074


----------



## BS5711 (Today at 3:10 PM)

Oops …. double post


----------



## BS5711 (Today at 3:14 PM)

cdacosta said:


> For the last month I have been posting some of my DIY ground box journey in the following thread.  Post number 2615 lists the internal material mix I am currently using for the Jotunheim 2 and DAC:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aliexpress-cables.963919/page-175#post-17345074



I read your comments at the linked thread but prefer to ask this here.

Obviously anybody that doesn’t have experience with this grounding thing is going to immediately be inclined to think it is nonsense so, for transparency, consider that is the position I am coming from.

How is it that if grounding is improving the sound by simply earthing into a mass of material why does the sound improvement happen incrementally over days ? Why isn’t it instantaneous and thus can be A/B tested if all you are doing is wiring the device to a grounding mass ?

How does grounding as you show do anything where there is no circuit created ?

How do you adjust the grounding mixture while listening if the change takes several days to be complete ?

If I was inclined to experiment, because it sounds simple and cheap enough to rig up something to give it a try, how would I best connect to a battery powered set up using a Fiio M11 Plus DAP as the source directly into an ifI Diablo via a short coaxial cable and then into the headphones. Do the devices need to be powered on for three days or just connected for three days ?


----------



## cdacosta

BS5711 said:


> I read your comments at the linked thread but prefer to ask this here.
> 
> Obviously anybody that doesn’t have experience with this grounding thing is going to immediately be inclined to think it is nonsense so, for transparency, consider that is the position I am coming from here but I am interested I am not just being argumentative for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


Excellent questions!  I have known about passive ground filtering for over a decade but sounded like nonsense to me.  Until I tried it a little over a month ago.  So let me try to answer your questions...

The first attempt to see if this concept worked was based on a unit that Entreq sells (or use to sell) using Magnetite.  1) Took a 7.5lb bag of high quality Magnetite in a Tupperware container (to hold it all in place), 2) stuck a 3' OFC 12ga. stranded copper wire stripped 6" of Teflon shielding and stuck it into bag.  At the DAC end of the wire installed a Furutech solderless RCA plug.  _The cable is only attached to the ground lead of the RCA plug._  As soon as I placed the headphone on my head and hit play it was instantly obvious the sonic performance is different.   Yes, you can A/B and tell the difference, very obvious in my system.   The amount of data or increase in resolution surprised me, this was the first thing I noticed.  Keep in mind that this headphone system is already highly tweaked and tuned before trying this experiment.

Incrementally over the next 3 days or so refinement occurs, more resolution, sound stage improved, separation improved, timbre improved, and so forth is heard.  This is 3 days of real time, not with 3 days of signal through system.  As I change or add to the material mix I can hear real time the "general effect" of the added material to the mix.  Will take again 3 days or so to "fully hear" the complete change.  Now why does it take 3 days to fully hear the complete change?  I have no clue, I only know from experience the cause and effect, which is repeatable. 

I have not tried this on a DAP or battery powered device.  My gear is AC powered. Amp is on 24/7 with volume at zero when not in use. DAC in standby mode when not in use.  You would have to try and see.   Since the material and cable is only attached to the ground lead, there is no signal passing through the cable.  It should be safe to try on your gear.  If you get 50% of the performance gain I am getting, you will be thrilled.  To try to see how your system is effected by this type of device is easy.  To optimize performance is trickier.  For there are several aspects of the device that effect the performance that is somewhat counter intuitive considering what the basic design is.

I spend time sharing the experience because I think most will have the impression this concept is nonsense, because there is no way to scientifically test this.  Only our ears.  The performance increase of these devices to "my" Jotunheim 2 amp and DAC are mind blowing.  Especially for the DAC.  The proceed DAC is the little brother to another DAC I have which is a Mark Levinson 360s.  With the two devices on the Proceed DAC I will swear it sounds way better than my ML 360s.  The ML 360s is no slouch.  If you try the concept out, let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## BS5711

cdacosta said:


> Excellent questions!  I have known about passive ground filtering for over a decade but sounded like nonsense to me.  Until I tried it a little over a month ago.  So let me try to answer your questions...



Thanks for the polite and considered response.

Can you answer how the connection to the grounding box does any when there is no circuit ? Is that one of the unknowns or us there an explanation for that ?

In my simple battery powered two device set up of DAP into DAC/Amp where would I even connect the grounding box to ? The unused line in jack if using a coaxial input ? I know that is grounded within the Diablo.


----------



## cdacosta

BS5711 said:


> How does grounding as you show do anything where there is no circuit created ?
> 
> How do you adjust the grounding mixture while listening if the change takes several days to be complete ?


Sorry, Internet went down while was answering your questions and did not see these questions.

LOL I asked the same questions you are asking.  After hours upon hours of reading user comments from around the world, manufacturer descriptions and sale pitches, I do not think anyone truly knows what is happening.  Cannot scientifically test short of listening.  The last 25 years of being in this hobby building and tweaking audio I can offer you the following.  Say at the component, going to the input line level stage there is 100% data coming from upstream.  Before getting to the output stage there are a lot of factors that mask the data (think noise floors).  An example of these noise floor causing factors are EMI, RFI, micro vibration, stray electrical noise, conductivity at contacts, etc.  As these noise floor factors are addressed more of the data can be heard, hence noise floor lowered.  What these devices do is allow more the data through to the output stage.  How do I know this to be fact?  I hear so much more information, that I cannot come up with any other conclusion.  There are many theories as to why these devices work, I cannot prove or disapprove any of them.  So I just go with my ears and decide if it is worth my time and money to pursue the concept.   

For the amp and DAC mixes I do it one box at a time.  I do this while I am listening.  When I add or take away material I can immediately hear a change.  This change is an indication as to what to expect regarding tonality, frequencies it will mostly effect.  Changes from what I hear initially occur approx. after 3 hours, then 12 hours, 24 hours and so forth and end at about 3 days.  The change is enough that you will understand what one metal or mineral will or will not do within the mix, within the context at that installation.  Like Shungite will give more body and sound stage depth to the overall presentation.  Pure Rock Salt will help to balance the change between minerals added and add mass to the mix.  Rochelle Salt acts as a binder to increase effectiveness in the mix, also helps with sound decay micro resolution and separation.  As you play with the mix you will understand.


----------



## BS5711

cdacosta said:


> Sorry, Internet went down while was answering your questions and did not see these questions.
> 
> LOL I asked the same questions you are asking.  After hours upon hours of reading user comments from around the world, manufacturer descriptions and sale pitches, I do not think anyone truly knows what is happening.  Cannot scientifically test short of listening.  The last 25 years of being in this hobby building and tweaking audio I can offer you the following.  Say at the component, going to the input line level stage there is 100% data coming from upstream.  Before getting to the output stage there are a lot of factors that mask the data (think noise floors).  An example of these noise floor causing factors are EMI, RFI, micro vibration, stray electrical noise, conductivity at contacts, etc.  As these noise floor factors are addressed more of the data can be heard, hence noise floor lowered.  What these devices do is allow more the data through to the output stage.  How do I know this to be fact?  I hear so much more information, that I cannot come up with any other conclusion.  There are many theories as to why these devices work, I cannot prove or disapprove any of them.  So I just go with my ears and decide if it is worth my time and money to pursue the concept.
> 
> For the amp and DAC mixes I do it one box at a time.  I do this while I am listening.  When I add or take away material I can immediately hear a change.  This change is an indication as to what to expect regarding tonality, frequencies it will mostly effect.  Changes from what I hear initially occur approx. after 3 hours, then 12 hours, 24 hours and so forth and end at about 3 days.  The change is enough that you will understand what one metal or mineral will or will not do within the mix, within the context at that installation.  Like Shungite will give more body and sound stage depth to the overall presentation.  Pure Rock Salt will help to balance the change between minerals added and add mass to the mix.  Rochelle Salt acts as a binder to increase effectiveness in the mix, also helps with sound decay micro resolution and separation.  As you play with the mix you will understand.



Thank you.

You make a compelling argument to at least try it but I am lost to know where to even start since it seems to be so much more art than science, at least a science that can be quantified.


----------

